# Knife & Light pics. (Identify your images!)



## Monocrom

You've got knives.... You've got lights. 

Put them together in cool combos. 

Here's one I call my "Gentleman's EDC." 

Pewter Maglite Solitaire, recently modded with ArcMania LED upgrade, and SOG Twitch II.


----------



## Gitlaa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

SOG Twitch 1 and Fenix P3D :thumbsup: 


http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/gitlaa/IMG_35551.jpg

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/gitlaa/IMG_35501.jpg


----------



## chipwillis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here a little picture with my badass Strider.


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

nice damacus.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I took the family to our vacation house in Delaware for Christmas and brought along a few of the toys. These are posted on another thread, but I'll replay them here for the fun of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## acourvil

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mikehill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

PLEASE name those knives  :thumbsup:


----------



## acourvil

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not sure which ones you are interested in, but the pics I posted are (1) a Jim Smyth Highroller Flipper, and (2) several varieties of special Microtech/Marfione Terzuolas. The one with the carbon fiber handle and the high polish blade was one of the first prototypes of the original collaboaration between Tony Marfione and Bob Terzuola; the one with the ivory handle was a special prototype with Mike Norris Gatorskin Damascus; the one with the Tiger Coral Handle is a more recent Marfione Custome knives version, and the one with the abalone handle was a production model with a hand-ground blade, with the production scales replaced with custom scales made by Frank Hodne


----------



## mikehill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



acourvil said:


> Not sure which ones you are interested in, but the pics I posted are (1) a Jim Smyth Highroller Flipper, and (2) several varieties of special Microtech/Marfione Terzuolas. The one with the carbon fiber handle and the high polish blade was one of the first prototypes of the original collaboaration between Tony Marfione and Bob Terzuola; the one with the ivory handle was a special prototype with Mike Norris Gatorskin Damascus; the one with the Tiger Coral Handle is a more recent Marfione Custome knives version, and the one with the abalone handle was a production model with a hand-ground blade, with the production scales replaced with custom scales made by Frank Hodne



Thanks for that .. especially like the Tiger Coral :thumbsup: Will post some picks of my own around March when the new J.Neilson arrives


----------



## powernoodle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





_Surefire X10 with Ontario Rat RTAK._





_Titanium Leek with Orbs._





_Strider SNG with SF M3T._





_Large Sebenza with Fenix._





_SF U2 with Strider and Colt._


----------



## griff

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

BANG

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb139/griffm5/CopyofCopyofmike024.jpg

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb139/griffm5/mike012.jpg

_(Moderator note: Pics were not posted IAW CPFM Rules. Over-sized pics removed & links provided. While we respect the time it takes to properly edit & format posts/pics by the members, it also takes time away from our duties to come in here & implement compliance. Further, we may not take the time to format the member's posts/pics in a way that pleases them. Members are welcome to reformat their pics to comply with specs they should already be familiar with and edit their post.)_


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I must say that there is some tasty pics Mr. Powernoodle! You have expensive tastes that would give me a postspending tummyache

Happy Holidays to all


Mayo


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Found a few more:





















Knives: Strider SnG Gen VI; Carrillo Tripwire; Ivan Campos PFB; CRKT M16-14T; Spyderco Endura; old Puma


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Damn those Striders look mean!!!

This thread just cost me a few hundred bucks..Thanks guys


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

nah striders are friendly compared to that carrillo


----------



## AndyTiedye

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



AndyTiedye said:


>




very sharp setup you've got there.


----------



## Mitfox

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mossyoak said:


> nah striders are friendly compared to that carrillo


LOL I still love Striders. I was amazed at how puny and insignificant my SnG looked next to the Tripwire. 1/4" titanium scale, 1/4" thick blade, and sharp as Hell too. It is truly a beast. I think I could cut through the skin on an Abrams with it! :devil:


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

yeah, a strider is beast enough for me. its built but its still very much usable.


----------



## Valolammas

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My favorites, Calypso Jr and the A2.


----------



## chipwillis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A Few more Knives with my TB


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

who makes that little bugger below the Carrillo?


----------



## AndyTiedye

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mossyoak said:


> very sharp setup you've got there.



Thanks. The knife is a Victorinox Farmer and the light is a CR2 Ion from Endeavour.


----------



## chipwillis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

who makes that little bugger below the Carrillo?


The last one is an Old Skool Mick Strider SLCC.


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

do you know know who makes the one below the Carrillo tripwire?


----------



## chipwillis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I miss read that, Duh, it is a Matt Cucchiara. The large one is a proto type and the smaller one is Fishy. Both 1 of a kinds.


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

i thought that was a Cucci, he always has the most fluid lines.


----------



## DonShock

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I didn't get as artsy as some of these other impressive pictures. Just threw the items on the new Xmas gift workbench and clicked away. But here's the pix of my menagerie. I like variety in my EDC.

The following items are carried all the time:
On a Neckchain:



In the Wallet: 

 On the Keychain:





The other items I like to vary based on what's comfortable to carry with how I'm dressed. After all, you don't want to be carrying a full 
size LM whan you're just in loose shorts or if you are dressed nice to go out for the evening. And exactly what items are in the inventory and in what combinations changes constantly depending on what items I buy and sell.

Small Pocket EDC - Draco and Camillus carried loose and unobtrusive




Medium Pocket EDC - Fenix P2D and 80's medium CS tanto folder carried loose in sheaths to protect finish




Large Pocket EDC - Surefire L2 Digital and 5" CS Voyager carried clipped to lip of pants pockets
(sometimes used with horizontal belt sheaths instead of carrying in the pocket)




Paddlepack EDC - Cree light and LM PST for shorts with no pockets or belt when carrying cell phone also




Clip on EDC - Fenix P1D and LM Juice S2 for shorts with no pockets or belt and no cell phone





Basic Belt EDC - Fenix P3D and 80's large CS clip point folder




BatBelt EDC - Lumapower MRV and LM Charge Ti with all the accessories but only with a strong belt




And here's the whole assortment in their sheaths


----------



## cqbdude

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Blue72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



AndyTiedye said:


>


 

very classy


----------



## perado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*How about a couple of little Ansos and an HDS?*


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

How about another little Anso necker:






and a Strider SnG tanto (coyote brown):


----------



## :)>

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are a couple...

... I know the thread did not call for any guns, but it did not prohibit them either so I threw one in


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



:)> said:


> ... I know the thread did not call for any guns, but it did not prohibit them either so I threw one in


 
LOL .... You are correct! No prohibition on guns in my thread. Even if there was, I'd make an exception for you, Goatee.

Your avatar makes me smile every time I see it. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Keep the cool pics coming, guys.

I'll post more from both of my collections when I get a chance.


----------



## Groundhog66

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

One of my personal favorites


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Groundhog66 said:


> One of my personal favorites...


 
Is that an M.O.D. Tempest with custom scales?


----------



## tussery

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







I dont have any nice custom knives like some here. Only a few Benchmades.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tussery said:


> I dont have any nice custom knives like some here. Only a few Benchmades.


 
No pic visible. Just a white square with a red "x" in the center. 

Please use Imageshack for hosting pics.... 

http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## tussery

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> No pic visible. Just a white square with a red "x" in the center.
> 
> Please use Imageshack for hosting pics....
> 
> http://www.imageshack.us/


That should be fixed now. If not I guess I will have to start using imageshack.


----------



## Groundhog66

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Is that an M.O.D. Tempest with custom scales?



No, it's a '97 Microtech Socom with custom RaySkin inlays.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*To: tussery ~*

Still no pic. 

*-----------------------*

*To: Groundhog66 ~*

A beautiful knife indeed. Looks like an original Tempest from that angle.


----------



## perado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*In that case, how about Benchmades, Glocks, and an old HDS (Milky modded).*

*

*


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The goatster's got a Glock! Hmmmm.


----------



## houtex

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

some of my new ones
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z96/potterdogs/lights016.jpg?t=1199116362


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ok, Ill bite, lol...Here are some cheaper but most definatly nice for the money knives and lights...






We got soem maglights, all modded with LED's...a simple Mora, a #8 Opinel, and my D2 Grip...


















Now here is a great little knife I got...Its made by Bear cutlery...Got it from Smokey Mountain Knife Works for only $25 or so...This one is a nice looker, and sheeple friendly, the blade is about 2" and the other side has a red wood scale instead of green...Nice little lockback!






Not on my keys, but this makes a VERY affordable combo for anyones keychain...


----------



## :)>

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Chronos said:


> The goatster's got a Glock! Hmmmm.


 
Yeah, but you will notice that there is no light mounted on it yet...

... I will bet that a new X300 will go nicely and make for a nice addition especially if it is as tough as a Glock:twothumbs

I'll bet that your Anso would be the ticket for _SAFELY _opening gift boxes of champagne tonight


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



:)> said:


> I'll bet that your Anso would be the ticket for _SAFELY _opening gift boxes of champagne tonight



ROFL:laughing:

I did get the box open! :nana: And look ma, no more stitches! At least the alcohol will help numb the pain... :devil:

Happy New Year's to you and yours!!!


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

well i suppose ill post a few pictures, i managed to make all of them just a hair blurry, it gives them character.





This is my everyday EDC, Strider SnG digicam with coyote tan g10, Aleph a19 HA3 driven at 1000ma





And this is what i carry when im going lighter weight or in the summer.
Benchmade Mini-grip hybrid (old lime green scales, new 154cm blade and guts) and the P1d-ce q5 that i got off of David Chow himself at a get together back in sept, i was the first member to post a first impressions of the light because i got it the day after they were released.





When im out in the woods and actually have time to plan the sortie, i pack these. modified Ontario RAT-3, and McG 27lt-s with a mofo bezel and tritium inset in the body.


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

nice SNG! Ill have to get me one of them sometime if I can save up the dough..Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Chronos said:


> ROFL:laughing:
> 
> I did get the box open! :nana: And look ma, no more stitches! At least the alcohol will help numb the pain... :devil:
> 
> Happy New Year's to you and yours!!!


 
Always use the right tool for the right job.... Get you a good cutlass and do it the old-fashioned way. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Groundhog66

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



houtex said:


> some of my new ones
> 
> http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z96/potterdogs/lights016.jpg?t=1199116362



I really like the serrations on that Kershaw. The only ones I have seen that I liked more are on e Sebbie.....:thumbsup:


----------



## woodasptim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are a few I took today.


----------



## Izual73

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nutz_about_lights

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's mine!


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a few pics of my new cranberry XM-18 and an SnG CB tanto:


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

OK, My SMF DGG Spearpoint w/ tiger striped blade and black G10. This is an amazing knife!


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Well you never said they have to be edcable, so...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

LOL 

Who says you can't EDC those? All you need is a Mag D-ring holder, and a custom shoulder rig for the SOG.

BTW, I'll post more pics later this week. Promise!


----------



## Hodsta

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

front to back

1.) Strider SMF Double Gunner
2.) Brietling Aerospace Advantage
3.) Tranquility Base Ti AA
4. ) McGizmo AlTiN S-27 TiPD w/GreenLED Lanyard 

(EDIT) I can't believe Goat and Chronos both own guns - no wonder the streets arn't safe anymore:nana:.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

jzmtl ... if this ain't a Minimag (which I am pretty sure it isn't) ... then the "knife" is more like a little sword oo:

What does one do with a knife this big, except being able to say "mine is bigger than yours" à la Crocodile Dundee? 

bernie


----------



## powernoodle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





_Dragonfly and Arc._


----------



## mspeterson

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Hodsta

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

MS,

That is quite a collection;

First pic: looks like the post of a gentleman
Second pic: looks like posh tactical
Third Pic: gets the job done
Last pic: :scowl:


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Kiessling said:


> jzmtl ... if this ain't a Minimag (which I am pretty sure it isn't) ... then the "knife" is more like a little sword oo:
> 
> What does one do with a knife this big, except being able to say "mine is bigger than yours" à la Crocodile Dundee?
> 
> bernie



Yeah that's about it.  The knife is this, pretty useless for urban dwellers like me, but I like to have a fixed blade of some sort (that's not the same size as a folder). I keep it in the dresser next to my bed, well just in case.


----------



## NA8

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I recall Steven Seagal used one of those in a nasty looking knife fight sequence in Under Siege 2: Dark Territory (1995).

I guess you'd better have the right DVD though: 

"The US Region 1 DVD, amongst others, restores the violence/knife play missing from the UK edition, but it is rumoured there is still some footage that apparently is missing due to MPAA interference."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114781/alternateversions


----------



## ScubaSnyder

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



chipwillis said:


> A Few more Knives with my TB




Are the top two spyderco knives, if not what company I like the large opening hole


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mspeterson said:


>


 
It's been quite awhile since I've seen a Blackjack Mamba.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ScubaSnyder said:


> Are the top two spyderco knives, if not what company I like the large opening hole


Those are from Jens Anso (great knifemaker btw)


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Hodsta said:


> (EDIT) I can't believe Goat and Chronos both own guns - no wonder the streets arn't safe anymore:nana:.


LOL I helped sort and pack off a few thousand of 'em to an auction house a few months ago. Lots of War of Independence pistols, rifles, buttons, etc. You may remember that one- *we *won.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

"OVERKILL"







:devil:


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

OK, a couple more...


----------



## carrot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's mine:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I don't own any Über-expensive or Über-nicelooking knives so don't be too harsh on it
doh...didn't see that piece of lint there 
"difference between Car EDC and personal EDC"


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You are a brave soul to keep a light that expensive in your car. I'd never put anything more than a fenix in mine. In fact my car combo is a P3D and a Ka Bar strapped right next to driver's seat.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Great pics everyone! What a diverse group of collections. 

Let's keep it going! :thumbsup:


----------



## mspeterson

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I felt obligated to come up with a title from something
My car EDC are all LED as I'm not willing to be in a situation where a blown lamp can occur. and I don't carry a knife on it...I have an aluminum bat for car duty plus I'm a tennis player theres always a racket or two on the passenger side:laughing:

no one seems inclined to break into my car...and the ones who do steals the oddities

door unlocked :fuzzy dice stolen
windows down: my sunglasses:shakehead
both an unlocked door and both rolled down windows: all the change I had in the storage compartment [about $10 in dimes/nickels and a $10 roll of quarters], an inova X5:shakehead, and my jumper cables 

96 White Nissan Quest with two elementary principal awards on it...Its a family car thats currently serving the duty of dad's truck

EDIT: mspeterson, how did you get a "backup" so soon?!


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Bright guy (and other dealers I presume) have it in stock already so some people picked them up.


----------



## mspeterson

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Illum_the_nation said:


> EDIT: mspeterson, how did you get a "backup" so soon?!



Yep, drove to BrightGuy the day they got in. Glad I did, they went fast!!!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188807


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I don't own any Über-expensive or Über-nicelooking knives so don't be too harsh on it
> doh...didn't see that piece of lint there
> "difference between Car EDC and personal EDC"


How do you like your Kershaw Outcast? Is it really a good chopper? I almost bought one...


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> How do you like your Kershaw Outcast? Is it really a good chopper? I almost bought one...



I bought it originallyfor the design, a "looker" rather a "user." yesterday I tried it out on some low palms and the results are better than my old but hardy machete I bought some years ago from Homedepot...aside from the rust and the wooden handle held in by nylon cords, its a pretty good trail blazer.

likes: Balanced, Topheavy but not enough to numb the wrist after a bit of chopping or cutting. [some bowies I've tried has the feeling of "too big of a head, too small of a grip" feeling], [hopefully] doesn't rust, and personally just look better than something like these sold in trail/camping stores



I found one with an light colored wood handle and a non-serrated ~15" blade in Walmart for $8...almost bought it before the "you get what you pay for" feeling popped out and I placed the blister packed blade back on its peg 

dislikes: the knifes made for bigger hands. the depression made for the forefinger I can fit two fingers in. the rubber handle makes your hands sweat in very little time...I didn't notice this when using a wooden handle.
the sheath is anything but portable or egromonically sound [at least to me] its two heavy sheets of kydex held together by rivets and designed to be clipped to a belt, but it rides a bit high and [for me anyway] requires two hands to draw without pulling my pants way up. I think it would be better suited to be strapped horizontally to the waist and deployed from the rear and right [or leftif your left handed] from the torso. 

I bought mine after reading this review: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/88403
its kinda odd this guy used it on a tree trunk. I'd use a hatchet for that purpose. 
the review also provides a pic of the holster...but mine didn't come with the locking leather doohickey on top...the sheath grips the knife handle pretty snug so I don't think it needs it

I'll post one in comparison with a light or something to show the size of it if needed


----------



## NA8

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's an old school group, a fat 4D Mag-Lite, a Gerber Magnum Hunter, and a Smith&Wesson N Frame 625. 








This group should be self explanatory. A Fenix L1Tv2, a Spyderco Endura (ATS-55), and a Colt Officers 45 ACP.


----------



## JB01245

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*2x Cree R2 WH bin*
*annodized aluminum housing (bright silver)*
*current regulated @ 800ma*
*7.4V 2400mAh Li-Ion battery*
*~3 hr runtime / ~520 lumens*
*light head and battery together weigh 173 grams*
*light head measures 3/4" x 1 1/2 " x 1 1/2"*

*Van Hoy SnapLok 2*


----------



## TKC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Here are my pix:
*


OVER SIZED IMAGES REMOVED


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm rediscovering the charm of SAK's. This is my favourate model, the compact. It's got pretty much everything you use on daily basis. Knife, scissor, bottle/can opener, corkscrew, tweezer, pen, and a few others, all in two layers.

My EDC:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Heres two of my favorite Beasts.....


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You guys are doing an awesome job! Keep it up! :twothumbs

As for me, my cameraphone is "less than great."

I e-mailed a few pics to myself two days ago. And they got to my inbox a few _minutes _ago. 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

I call this one.... _"Small & Strong."_

Fenix L0D Rebel 80 -and- Boker Subcom. With red Papermate pen for comparison:




*EDIT ~* 
If all you see above is a red "x," please click on it to see the actual pic.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Heres some more....


----------



## photorob

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TKC said:


> LINK TO OVER SIZED IMAGE REMOVED



Wow I would love to get my hands on one of those. What did that set you back. I feel like Kevin Wilkins must be swamped with orders.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Hodsta said:


> OK - I am not the most prolific or creative photographer, I've already posted this in the EDC Watch thread and a Strider thread on another forum, but seeing as it has lights, a knife (and a watch) it kinda fits the bill.....................
> 
> front to back
> 
> 1.) Strider SMF Double Gunner
> 2.) Brietling Aerospace Advantage
> 3.) Tranquility Base Ti AA
> 4. ) McGizmo AlTiN S-27 TiPD w/GreenLED Lanyard
> 
> (EDIT) I can't believe Goat and Chronos both own guns - no wonder the streets arn't safe anymore:nana:.




Why is it that all the coolest things are $$$$$!

That Strider is beautiful! How much and where? (Total knife noob) Is that a one off custom folder?

Why can't they make $100 knives look like the SnG or GB....I can't justify a Strider at this point...I might change my mind if I get one in my hands


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It is not a full "Custom" Strider. It is a double gunner grip SMF. Here's a link to one for sale. It feels so great in the hand, and works as advertised. It is my favorite Strider yet. I think the MSRP is $550.

Oh- a note on Hodsta- please remember to type slowly, as he reads slowly. :shakehead:nana:


----------



## Hodsta

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Chronos said:


> It is not a full "Custom" Strider. It is a double gunner grip SMF. Here's a link to one for sale. It feels so great in the hand, and works as advertised. It is my favorite Strider yet. I think the MSRP is $550.
> 
> Oh- a note on Hodsta- please remember to type slowly, as he reads slowly. :shakehead:nana:


 
Thanks Chronos - you got my back on the SMF.

Momma didn't learn me to read too good:wave:.


----------



## acourvil

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jumpstat

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My first Strider Folder, SMF Drop Point, Tiger Stripes, Ranger Green G10


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

something cute to add
Workhorse KL4 on a brand new E1E, and a Spydie to go with it.


----------



## 276

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Chronos said:


> I took the family to our vacation house in Delaware for Christmas and brought along a few of the toys. These are posted on another thread, but I'll replay them here for the fun of it.:thumbsup:


where did u get the led for the m3T??


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

search for Seoul Tower Modules
I believe theres an earlier run of these...made in Japan

if you don;t feel like searching, theres the links

CREE: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147652

Seoul P4: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149742


----------



## Blue72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Dragonfly and ARC AAA-P


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dd61999 said:


> Spyderco Dragonfly and ARC AAA-P....


 
It's weird how the zytel clip on that model is both fragile in some ways, but not in others.


----------



## Blue72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> It's weird how the zytel clip on that model is both fragile in some ways, but not in others.


 
I agree, But I have used a dragonfly for over 10 years without any issues. The knife gets alot of use, so if it breaks now I would not even complain about it. It has served me well


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's one for now, I'll take some more in a second...
William Henry Damascus Legacy, McGizmo Lunasol 27, Charles Hubert pocket watch.


----------



## KeyGrip

*This thread needs more Spydercos!!*

My small Delica collection:





ZDP-189 Calypso Jr. With an Inova X5 and my special "L4e Digital Incanmax"


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

TW4 and Tasman Salt with home anodized Ti clip:






Small knives & small light:


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My first SureFire along with a very special Native III:





The heavy hitters:


----------



## sunspot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Lone Wolf, Mag-lite, Orb, Buck and Benchmade


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Upper knife - Benchmade 690, stabilized hardwood & carbon fibre handle, blue Ti liners, 154 CM stainless blade.

Upper light - Muyshondt Nautilus HA

Lower knife - Chris Reeve Large Sebenza, 6A14V Ti handles, S30V stainless blade.

Lower light - NovaTac 120P


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

jzmtl, is that heat shrink on your T1?


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Green electrical tape with two oring under it. The texture feels more comfortable in hand and more grippy.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



276 said:


> where did u get the led for the m3T??


milkyspit made it for me.


----------



## ScubaSnyder

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

More pics


----------



## mejesster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC


----------



## defoglesong

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I was taking some pics for the "Let's see those Novatacs!" thread, so I figured I'd take a couple for this one too...

Old school:






First-generation Benchmade Mini-AFCK and Longbow Eco.

New school:






Spyderco Para-Military and Novatac EDC 85.


----------



## CplTriangle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





I kind of wish the OD polymer was a bit better of a match, but the camera flash exaggerated the difference a little bit.


----------



## 9volt

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I need to learn how to take pics


----------



## gjg

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Old and new school together... My first Ti light - a LunaSol, and a Mark A. Laramie (MAL knives) Stag-scaled Damascus Barlow. 






I also need work on my digital photography, could take MUCH better pictures with an old, manual Olympus...
gg


----------



## NoFair

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some very nice knives and lights

My pocket dump yesterday 






Today






Had to put a new bezel ring on my HDS after an encounter with a tiled floor:sigh:
Getting the old one out was a nightmare:sick2: Luckily the light wasn't further damaged by the removal

Sverre


----------



## Dantor

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## stitch_paradox

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Dantor said:


>



What knife is that?


----------



## Dantor

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

it is a Scrapyard Dogfather.


----------



## stitch_paradox

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My little contribution:


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Small



Medium



Full size


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Got the following pics from an electrician friend of mine. He doesn't collect knives or lights, but he appreciates quality tools and was more than happy to let me take the following pics. Posted with his permission. Thanks, Kev!

His main light and knife for work ~ 
*Inova T2 (older model with TIROS optic) & Benchmade 530SBK Pardue:*





For use at home ~
*Purple 2D Maglite (stock) & Benchmade 310 Benchmite (Discontinued):*





Another work light, and his EDC ~
*Surefire 6PD (with FM35 Red filter and P61 lamp) & Benchmade 960 Osborne:*


----------



## depusm12

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are a shot of some of mine.


----------



## Xcel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



griff said:


> BANG


 
Who's the maker and model?
Thanks.


----------



## depusm12

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's another


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tachikoma, where can I find one of those "anti-knife" mattes?


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






-LT


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Tachikoma, where can I find one of those "anti-knife" mattes?


I purchased the panels (2 anti stab and 2 NIJ-IV plates) along with a NIj-IIIa vest a while ago from an Israeli manufacturer, I honestly don't know if you can buy them whithout the carrier, but if you're interested let me know and I'll send you a PM


----------



## nein166

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This looks like the right thread to post in
This is Valois Kutlery's soon to be released Light-Knife
alanz was showing it off at PF10






There is a Cree in there and the blade twists to the side and slides down the side then locks to the side.
THe blade hugs the body of the light is smooth and serrated and has a cutting hook.
Theres a TID on the front of the light.


----------



## tricker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh56/tricker50/0318081652-00.jpg



_Over sized image removed_


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tachikoma said:


> I purchased the panels (2 anti stab and 2 NIJ-IV plates) along with a NIj-IIIa vest a while ago from an Israeli manufacturer, I honestly don't know if you can buy them whithout the carrier, but if you're interested let me know and I'll send you a PM




to me its an object of novelty as I am fortunate to not live in a place where I would actually need to wear it. Just out of curiosity whether there was a US distributer until I saw your in Italy
 :lolsign:


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I surely won't need it, I simply love this kind of stuff


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Even a well-made vest is a pain to wear on a regular basis. My Type IIIA has been sitting in the closet for years. Nothing fancy, just white. Blends in well with a typical undershirt.


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Xcel said:


> Who's the maker and model?
> Thanks.


 
Its not my knife, but that just reaks of Bob Terzuola, lol, he designs alot of microtech knives, and that logo on the blade use to be used for microtechs, he is an amazing maker! Love all his stuff...

http://www.knifeart.com/bobterzuola.html


----------



## 276

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nein166 said:


> This looks like the right thread to post in
> This is Valois Kutlery's soon to be released Light-Knife
> alanz was showing it off at PF10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Cree in there and the blade twists to the side and slides down the side then locks to the side.
> THe blade hugs the body of the light is smooth and serrated and has a cutting hook.
> Theres a TID on the front of the light.


WHERE CAN I GET ON!!


----------



## depusm12

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are a few more of mine.


----------



## depusm12

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Even more.


----------



## depusm12

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Another


----------



## depusm12

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

One more


----------



## pcmike

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my contribution to this thread:


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



pcmike said:


> Here's my contribution to this thread:


 
Cool, who did that splash style anodizing on your seb? Or did you buy it from someone that way?


----------



## pcmike

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The splash anno was done by a CPF member... wvaltakis2. You can see more of his work over here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=172050


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



pcmike said:


> The splash anno was done by a CPF member... wvaltakis2. You can see more of his work over here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=172050


 
Ok cool, I have it say it came out very nice! Thanks for the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xcel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cutlerylover said:


> Its not my knife, but that just reaks of Bob Terzuola, lol, he designs alot of microtech knives, and that logo on the blade use to be used for microtechs, he is an amazing maker! Love all his stuff...
> 
> http://www.knifeart.com/bobterzuola.html


 
Thank you.


----------



## blade06

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I gotta get my hands on a benchmade like THAT one! Nice pic! :huh:

Mayo


----------



## schiesz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

McGizmo and Coogler Harrissi:





schiesz


----------



## datiLED

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Pretty boring in comparison to what I have seen here, but it works for me.

Arc AAA-P (CS) and Gerber FAST


----------



## schiesz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

How bout some sebenza with McGizmo:


----------



## fresnorich

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not mine, but interesting:

Exponent® Flashlight with Knife


----------



## xcel730

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's mine:

Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60
David Mosier Custom Knife
Doug Ritter Mk4 Gentleman Folding Knife


----------



## ROK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC 

The *BitZ* & *SAK Classic SD (Silver Alox)*


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I like how they match Rok! To you and your proto :nana:

Mayo


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



AndyTiedye said:


>





Sweet!! What class!


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This is a neat thread. Awesome pics everyone!


----------



## majortom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fenix E01, CRKT M16-13SF and Arran 10 yo.
Last one is really sharp.

Rgds


----------



## tensixteen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a picture of some of the knives that make it to my EDC list, and accompanied by my trusty Surefire 9P, and a Surefire 6P:






































Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Someone's a Mayo Fan! I gotta get me one of those!

Keep the pics coming plz!!!:wave:

Mayo


----------



## xcel730

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nick,

The last knife you got there is a very nice looking damascus. Who made that?



tensixteen said:


> Nick


----------



## tensixteen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The knife is a one-off full dressed RG-1 by J.W. Smith, and the damascus is "TNT Damascus".

Cheers and Regards,
Nick



xcel730 said:


> Nick,
> 
> The last knife you got there is a very nice looking damascus. Who made that?


----------



## tensixteen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's another Mayo for your viewing pleasure, and a custom Emerson CQC8:










Also, a close up on the "TNT Damascus":








FrogmanM said:


> Someone's a Mayo Fan! I gotta get me one of those!
> 
> Keep the pics coming plz!!!:wave:
> 
> Mayo


----------



## xcel730

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

 sweet knife. I have to find one now.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tensixteen said:


> Here's a picture of some of the knives that make it to my EDC list, and accompanied by my trusty Surefire 9P, and a Surefire 6P:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and Regards,
> Nick


 
I had a SpyderCard once. Seems like a Lifetime ago. It attracted rust very easily. Ended up giving it away to one of my bosses who, ironically, wasn't a nice fellow. 

Recently got the current Byrd version of the SpyderCard. Not the same, but I'm glad I got it.... Still bothers me when I think of what happened to the designer.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ra Twisty 100 and Strider:


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



acourvil said:


>


 

drooling over the knife on the right :twothumbs


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Chronos said:


> Ra Twisty 100 and Strider


 

i like Ti-PD's matched with sebbies, but the twisty/strider pair is a match made in heaven


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Chronos:rock:

Sweet setup! A bombproof torch with a bombproof folder!

Mayo


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

p.s. curse you Chronos (read: thank you), thats so hot i just ordered a Strider to match the Ra Twisty 100 i have on order. nice one.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



HoopleHead said:


> p.s. curse you Chronos (read: thank you), thats so hot i just ordered a Strider to match the Ra Twisty 100 i have on order. nice one.


Thanks! Just doing what I can to spread the addiction! :devil:


----------



## chipwillis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My 4 Mcgizmo's with my new Custom Emerson CQC-10.


----------



## tensixteen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ernie's blades ROCK!!!
And of course, your lights ain't bad too!

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Cool collection guys. 

Hey Nick you NEED some really well made custom lights 
What good is a blade when you cant see?? 

Come get some better lights bro, make yourself at home.


----------



## tensixteen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey bro,

What a kind offer for a sponsorship!..i'll definitely take it up!..:twothumbs

Cheers and Regards,
Nick



GhostReaction said:


> Cool collection guys.
> 
> Hey Nick you NEED some really well made custom lights
> What good is a blade when you cant see??
> 
> Come get some better lights bro, make yourself at home.


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This thread brought a lurker in to the light... 






Here are some blades without lights, too... As you can tell, I'm more of a blade guy than a light guy, but thanks to this place, that is changing... As I get more lights, I'll shoot them with the blades!


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



gstrand said:


> This thread brought a lurker in to the light...


 

how do you like the al-mar SERE? is that the full size? heard there were issues with the lock holding up, any comments?

nice scales on the bokers, and welcome! :wave:


----------



## xcel730

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Man, you guys have some seriously seriously sick collections here. gstrand, that new Benchmade 950 looks pretty sweet. Benchmade and Spyderco are my two favorite production folding knives. Case and Queen are my favorite slipjoints. I only have about 3 custom knives ... need to get a few to my collection. I'll post some pix soon.


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's a mini - I really like it. No issues with locking on mine, it's got stout liners for being a 3" knife. Actually my EDC for today. 

The scales on the CLBs are fun. "Potterma" does a good job. I had him mod two subclaws with the blue G10, one for me and one for my son. That blue handle also matches nicely with the BM 930 Kulgera, making them a fun pair to carry.

...and thanks for the welcome! This place is amazing. 

hey - noob question. I have some blades up for trade over at Bladeforums. Would love to trade for lights. Is there a place here to list things like that?
Best,

-G


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



xcel730 said:


> Man, you guys have some seriously seriously sick collections here. gstrand, that new Benchmade 950 looks pretty sweet. Benchmade and Spyderco are my two favorite production folding knives. Case and Queen are my favorite slipjoints. I only have about 3 custom knives ... need to get a few to my collection. I'll post some pix soon.


 
I would love to have some of the cool Sebenza's and Strykers, that level and true customs are too rich for my blood. 

Case are fun ones. I have a few - love canoes and seahorses...












Have some Spyders as well...
















...






Wait! Flashlight forum!!! While I am lacking in quantities, this one has quality.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



gstrand said:


> .... hey - noob question. I have some blades up for trade over at Bladeforums. Would love to trade for lights. Is there a place here to list things like that?
> Best,
> 
> -G


 
Potterma does some nice work. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We have the MarketPlace for that. But it is currently down as our Head Admin. Greta is upgrading it.


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

my pairs as noted in this thread. more to come.

the pool of lights i pull from for EDC, typically its drake as backup, E01 at work, then nautilus or NDI all other times.





*EDC (Work)*
Knife: *Spyderco Spin (or *Spyderco Ladybug) + *Emerson HD-7 
Light: *Drake + Fenix E01, in black

*EDC (Regular)*
Knife: *Spyderco Spin (or *Spyderco Ladybug) + *Emerson HD-7
Light: *Drake + Nautilus (or NiteCore Defender Infinity) 






*EDC (Bombproof)*
Knife: Strider SnG
Light: HDS Ra Twisty 100 







*Tactical by bed*
Knife: Cold Steel Recon Tanto
Light: *NovaTac 120P, black 






*"Nighttime stroll/hike"*
Knife: *Emerson HD-7 or *Strider SnG Drop Point Folder, or Raidops "Little John" LJ3VD (if fixed blade is OK)
Light: Milky P7 Optimator on SureFire Z2, in black 












*Modular Mini-BOB Kit* 
Knife: Benchmade Sequel 707 
Light: NovaTac 120P, in natural 






*Modular Personal Survival Kit (PSK)* 
Knife: Spyderco Ladybug 
Light: Arc-AAA Premium DS 






*Bug Out/Response Bag* 
Knife: Spyderco Rescue 93mm + SOG Gov-Tac S21T 
Light: SO-LED Clip Light + ZebraLight H50-Q5 Headlamp + Fenix TK10, in natural + Glo-Toob Lithium, white LED (not shown)






RIPS thru stuff!





happy to answer any questions on items, and always looking for suggestions! :thumbsup:

p.s. legos rule.


----------



## xcel730

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I agree, I only have a few customs. I have a Big Hand Scandi from Charles May (waiting for another one, but it takes about a year), a Kozuka from David Mosier, and two waiting from Kirby Lambert. I really want to get a William Henry Gentleman's knife, but they're usually in the upward of $1,000  (sexy as hell though). I still need to add a sebbie and bob terzuola to my collection.

Hey that Case Raindrop damascus canoe is awesome. I got it late last year and it's a sweet knife. For slippies, my favorite patterns are canoe, sowbellies, and large stockman. Slippies are easier to carry IMHO in an office environment. .. less people freak out about it when they see it.



gstrand said:


> I would love to have some of the cool Sebenza's and Strykers, that level and true customs are too rich for my blood.
> 
> Case are fun ones. I have a few - love canoes and seahorses...


 
Hopplehead, I'm still waiting for my AlTin Draco (with an spare AAA tube). You got some really neat EDC

I love this thread. It's like flashlight/knife porn for me. :naughty:


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

LOL... I usually have a "comfort blade" and a "sheeple blade" on... I have an HK14205 clipped today... and a Case canoe in the opposite pocket... I love the case damascus canoe - they are sweet, and at a price that doesn't make you feel guilty for using them. Affordable and really classy.


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Took a couple last night... enjoy.


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

sorry, duplicated the post... just deleted the dupe.


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You know, there's no light in it, but I HAD to share this pic... monkeyed with it at lunch, think it turned out fairly cool.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Jim is a happy boy. Yesterday my new XM-18 arrived! 

- Orange G10
- Flipper
- Stonewashed Ti frame
- Matte finish blade (bead blasted? It is such a fine finish... But a different finish vs. the frame)

This is my third Hinderer, and second XM-18. The quality is still amazing, especially at the price. It fits so well in my hand. The blade opens so smoothly and effortlessly. Lock-up is perfect. So rugged, yet so refined at the same time. How do you do it Rick???

I now need to purchase the correct lanyard for it.  Any suggestions? Also the Hinderer armorer's tool.


----------



## schiesz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thats a nice one Jim! I've been looking for a 3" XM-18 for a long time, but it seems like they never come up for sale. 

I always like the way the orange scales look on the XM-18's.


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

More...


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

my latest, thanks to Chronos for the inspiration.

*EDC (Bombproof)*
Knife: Strider SnG
Light: HDS Ra Twisty 100


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks schiesz!!

Hooplehead, I love that digi-cam SnG. I've never owned a digi-cam Strider (yet)


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Chronos said:


> Hooplehead, I love that digi-cam SnG. I've never owned a digi-cam Strider (yet)


 

yeah, it looks cool, but in the future id probably skip and go for tiger stripe. the digi-camo is printed on, so actually parts reflect/shine/glare at certain angles, and it doesnt really look like itll hold up over time. we shall see...


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Another I took last night...


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

heres my little collection, those who know, know

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm43/Metatron/P1010190.jpg


_Over sized image removed_


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What's that orange thing on the T1?


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

u mean the tk10, its a spacer instead of the tactical grip


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My bad, I wasn't wearing the prescription glasses


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a few more:

XM-18 and Kromagnum:







USN SnG and Kromagnum:







Titanium Ra Twisty 85Tr with a USN SnG:


























USN SnG and a milspec Inova X5T (fairly rare): 







Titanium Ra Twisty with more Hinderers!:


----------



## Fitz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice pics Chronos! I've been on the lookout for an orange XM-18, no luck so far other than a $1000+ Gen2. One of these days I guess. I've got my orange G-10 Griptillian to tide me over now, but I'm still jonesing. Wilson Tactical makes a neon orange and black combo lanyard (sold at lighthound) that might work for you, or I have an orange and black lanyard made by Colby Knot and Tool from Moore Cutlery although they're out of that one now. Not sure if that's what you're looking for though.


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## tensixteen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a picture of some of my vintage Al Mars, including the original Al Mar SERE:






Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## Ctrain

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That Carillo looks insane!!!!!



Chronos said:


> Found a few more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knives: Strider SnG Gen VI; Carrillo Tripwire; Ivan Campos PFB; CRKT M16-14T; Spyderco Endura; old Puma


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Before joining CPF:*






*Today:*






_(MT HALO III)_






_(2008 Spyderco Para-Military FG & ~1999 MOD RazorBack)






(Emerson Commander)
_


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Ctrain said:


> That Carillo looks insane!!!!!


Carrillos are insane. They are _massive_.


----------



## gstrand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






6PL with Z59 tail, LH tactical head and an R2 dropin, and my BM 940/943 mashup.


----------



## lightsandknives

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

NiteCore EX10 w/Limited edition 21/50 D2 Osborne Benchmade






William Henry w/CR2 Ion






Gun Metal Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M60F dropin & Spyderco Kiwi






Sebbie family & Tiablo A9


----------



## aussiebob

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Heres my basic EDC.*


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

nice E.R.

hows the handle/grip on them? im generally against non-G10 synthetic handles. wondering how they feel, hold up etc.


----------



## RyanA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I must know more about this light. Very curious. what sort of diver/battery setup is behind that monster p7?



HoopleHead said:


> my pairs as noted in this thread. more to come.
> 
> *"Nighttime stroll/hike"*
> 
> Light: Milky P7 Optimator on SureFire Z2, in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy to answer any questions on items, and always looking for suggestions! :thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. legos rule.


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RyanA said:


> I must know more about this light. Very curious. what sort of diver/battery setup is behind that monster p7?




posted here also

*Milky P7 Optimator*, on SureFire Z2 in black

Tale of the Milky Tape:
Optimator
KL3gen1 SSCP7 CSWOI Mc R27 cut MG AcornDx 1.5 ('Amity' Fw)
424 Lumens Max ... Runs on 1x Li-Ion or 2x 123 Primaries

Donn (seller) info: "This one is a primo KL3-BK in 99% condition. It's been Milkified with a Seoul Semiconductor P7 CSWOI , an McR27 reflector, trimmed to fit the immense emitter and the KL3, and driven at 4 levels of output by the Acorn driver, 'Amity' version, with ultra-low, low, medium and high (424 lumens). Takes 1x Li-Ion or 2x primaries. The beam from this head is awesome! A broad and well-defined hotspot, surrounded by ample sidespill. The 4-level output of the Acorn driver is extremely useful. As shown, mounted on a mint Z2 Combatlight body with tail-standing Leef clicky"

:thumbsup:


----------



## pcmike

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice light.. these milky creations are starting to pique my interest!


----------



## RyanA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks Hoople!


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Busse Nuclear EDC vs. Muyshondt Aeon...


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

An Elishewitz creation with a warrior III


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

SYK Yard Hook vs. M6-CB WA1185...


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

SRKW Crash Axe vs. Polarion PH50...


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thats a scary combo Adam!

Mayo


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



FrogmanM said:


> Thats a scary combo Adam!
> 
> Mayo


 
If by "scary," you mean "SWEET;" then I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> If by "scary," you mean "SWEET;" then I agree. :thumbsup:


 
Sweet indeed, however I would rather not be on the recieving end of a portable HID/Axe combo! lol

Mayo


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The next step is to top that combo with a Polarion CSWL and my new Nuclear Meltdown FBM LE  .


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Busse MS Variant 6D5 vs. M2 1S R2 w/ FM64...


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics: Novata Beta and Buck/Strider/Tarani*

Novatac Beta 120P and Buck/Strider 882:


----------



## jlomein

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Everything here isn't fancy, but here's a pic of a Benchmade Mini Griptilian, Zebralight H30, Suunto X-Lander, and Surefire E1e.


----------



## Fitz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

very, very nice


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Energie

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is mine,the pen is there for size caparison only!
i hope to improve soon though


----------



## InFlux

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






My EDC for well over a year...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TITAN1833 said:


> Here is mine,the pen is there for size caparison only!
> i hope to improve soon though


 
Nice self-defense pen you've got there. :thumbsup:


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yes it is nice,it is a rick hinderer Ti modular kubaton pen.
I have other kubatons,but this one takes first prize!excellent craftmanship and does not slip in the hand
The chain is so it can be used as a koppo stick,that was my add on.
The set came with para cord,but I found the chain works better for me.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EX10 and Voorhies Mini X2.


----------



## souptree

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow, can't get enough pics of that LunaSoup Mr. Souptree! Although that Ti PD-S sure is getting me ready for the upcoming Wave! Awesome pic!

Mayo


----------



## rolling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



















BTW does onyone know how to make a lanyard exactly like the NDI has? I have 100 feet of paracord but cant figure it out


----------



## GMWIGGS

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some of you folks have some AWSOME EDC lites/knives!!!
I'm wanting more just looking at everyones stuff!:naughty:

Mine are as follows:

Lower left hand: Nitecore P10 Q5/Kershaw Scallion
Upper left hand: Lumapower Incendio Q5/S&W extreme ops auto
Upper right hand: Fenix P2D Q5/Camillus Blaze
Lower right hand: Nitecore EX10 Q5/SOG flash II
Middle: Fenix L0D P4/SOG flash I






I usually carry them in the combinations I listed. Yeah I know I'm an obsessed nut.


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Metatron said:


>


Wow, that KL2/Leef/SW01 combo is SWEEEET!!


----------



## dasBULK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






















The NiteCore EX10 and Military go so well together. The Skeletool is great too. Mines got a little brown fur on it. (I say fur because I can't bring myself to say the "r" word) It got to close to some HCL fumes.  And my trusty SS Parker Jotter.


----------



## rayman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here my one of my favourite combinations, EX10 with Benchmade Griptilian:






rayman


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is a 1986 Barry Dawson model 51. Kind of a rare bird as he didn't make many of them.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just found another pic to post....


----------



## SnWnMe

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My boxcutter

http://alvarfamily.com/boxcutter1024


_Over sized image removed_


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Emerson SPECWAR A vs. Photon Micro-Light II


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

CRK Umnumzaan vs. Freeplay Jonta


----------



## photorob

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ive been throwing around the idea of picking up the new chris reeves or getting a strider sng GG. I'm looking for more of an outdoor knife. i love my sebenza but it's a bit to fancy for outdoor use.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Extrema Ratio BF1TT and P7 modded Surefire L4.


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



photorob said:


> I'm looking for more of an outdoor knife.



The Busse Mean Street I posted earlier makes for a GREAT outdoor fixed blade alternative. May not have the tactical folder look of the SnG, but feels better in the hand and sports four sharpened inches of INFI pedigree on a full flat ground blade shape that will stand up to chopping, batoning and whatever else you plan to throw in its general direction  .


----------



## SnWnMe

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://alvarfamily.com/boxcuttertoo1024

http://alvarfamily.com/boxcutterfour1024


_Over sized images removed_


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My pocket tools


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TITAN1833 said:


> My pocket tools


 


Where the hell can I get a pen like that?...and how much?
What are the attachments?


----------



## lumafist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hinderer kubotan pen...

The attachments are different "striking thingies".....

The "big" customsellers of knives usualy have these...

Rare though...


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

@DaFABRICATA Lumafist is right the attatchment are for different strike options,the nub end you see in the pic is useful for breaking windows in emergency.
You can find out all about them
here


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TITAN1833 said:


> @DaFABRICATA Lumafist is right the attatchment are for different strike options,the nub end you see in the pic is useful for breaking windows in emergency.
> You can find out all about them
> here




It's neat but I'd probably only use the pen attachment which is $175 alone.  Just a bit out of my price range for that type of gadget.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Patriot36 said:


> It's neat but I'd probably only use the pen attachment which is $175 alone.  Just a bit out of my price range for that type of gadget.


Yes it pricey but I had some tax back that was burning a hole in my pocket.I opted for this it for me has many defence options,with a adapter and extra body I can use it like escrima stick , koppo stick or glass breaker in emergencies amongst other things.If I could I would just have a big gun,but that is a no go in the UK.


[edited]BTW the knife you see in the picture,I can only use for defence in my own home.The pen however is legal carry at this time. I just checked it seems with the AP point attachment it would be illegal have to make sure the nub is attached when I'm out,  never mind the pen it self can be used in the same way :naughty:


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

the alum version of the hinderer pen is available now, and a lot cheaper. blue line gear and others have em. the part that sticks out of your pocket still looks too tactical for me though, sticking with my Mil-Tac for now although ill probably stick some grip tape along the top/cap somewhere.


----------



## lumafist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

@Titan...

That law with the whole Kubotan crap is just frickin annoying....!!!



I`ts just bad you guys can not even defend yourselves legally....!


I used to live in Britain for a few years of and on..
I got me a Streamlight "batonlite"...

Even though it`s cheapish and bugly it sure does the business......


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A few shots of my flame anodized Extreme Duty. I specifically requested one with more brown and gold than blue and purple hues to provide a nondescript, understated appearance. The finish was near flawless as received  ...

Hinderer Titanium Extreme Duty Pen - Open (excess NyoGel 760G along the threads shown)







Hinderer Titanium Extreme Duty Pen - Closed (and ready for action anytime, anywhere)






Hinderer Titanium Extreme Duty Pen - Disassembled (simple, KISS approach to elegance)






*Pros:*
1. Titanium carbide tip of the Fisher refill does double duty as an emergency glass breaker 
2. Not quite an AP point, but the Fisher refill tip provides for improved penetration over a closed SureFire Pen. 
3. Bullet cap provides the user with an instant compliance tool without the need to remove the cap.
4. Anodized titanium allows for increased strength and corrosion resistance over aluminum based contemporaries.
5. Grooved and fluted body provides for sure handling under duress in both wet and dry conditions.
6. Showcases two ends to strike with when fully deployed with the bullet cap threaded on the end attachment.
7. Standard end cap attachment offers a lanyard hole for secure attachment to most anything. 

*Cons:*
1. Weight and length of then pen when capped requires getting accustomed to when the pen is used as a writing tool. 
2. Threads are coarse and certainly feel it. I recall McGizmo mentioning something along the lines of the necessity of coarse titanium threads.
3. The spring tension of the clip keeps it firmly planted on the body of the pen. No problem there. Just that the clip has a tendency to rotate when the cap end attachment is being threaded on, or off. An anodized titanium clip rubbing against an anodized titanium body means the invariable loss of anodize in the end. Workaround? Hold the clip in place while removing and replacing the end cap attachment.


----------



## souptree

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

GREAT review and pics of the Hinderer pen. Thank you very much for that!

:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

So here is my Strider SF and matching M2-ST.


----------



## eshishlo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Did you purchase this knife/light combo from arizona? I saw that exact set there.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

yep. But they are actually based in florida.


----------



## 1 what

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Too much expensive hardware (envy++)


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hinderer XM-18 and Ra Twisty 100W:


----------



## EricMack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



EricMack said:


>



Ahh yes. Now we're talking. 

That damascus is supposed to be good for opening letters- thoughts? 

Two Spy007s and at least three XLs... NiTiNol... Ti Mr Bulk... 

I think I love you.:kiss:


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Damascus is nice, but give me INFI...






Nuclear Meltdown Fusion Battle Mistress LE #45 vs. Polarion PH50


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

.


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



adamlau said:


> Nuclear Meltdown Fusion Battle Mistress #45 vs. Polarion PH50



The Busse........


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nothing special nor as expensive as some of others pics but...a couple new additions:thumbsup:


----------



## Delghi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's one I made to match my stonewashed SNG


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

very very nice


----------



## TKC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u130/TheKnifeCollector/XM-18OrbRawNS.jpg
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u130/TheKnifeCollector/XM-18EDC.jpg
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u130/TheKnifeCollector/McLuxIIIPDAvalon3.jpg



_over sized images removed_


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Delghi,

I LOVE that stonewashed custom!!! Wow. My favorite Ti finish.

It would go so well with my XM-18s. I'm salivating.

TKC,

I love that yellow XM-18! I don't think I've ever seen one. Did Rick do the G10 scale???


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

XM-18? Out with the old and in with the new  ...


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

OK adamlau... now I'm lusting for the XM-24.

Oh, to score an all Ti version. One just exchanged hands on another board, but I was too late. Sigh.


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Delghi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Too bad I sold my XM-18 time ago I now regret it..
I wanted something bigger I hope to get a chance to get a XM24 in the future!

A couple more of old pics for the thread


----------



## RA40

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

There's some nice toys here. :bow:

Here is one of my aging set-up:


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

No light, just a knife  ...






Nuclear Meltdown Fusion Battle Mistress CG w/ Mashed Cat Cobra D-Guard


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



adamlau said:


> Nuclear Meltdown Fusion Battle Mistress CG w/ Mashed Cat Cobra D-Guard



Busse. Now I need lots of caffeine, nicotine, and sugar right now!!! :green:


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

CQC-T and M2...


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



adamlau said:


> Nuclear Meltdown Fusion Battle Mistress CG w/ Mashed Cat Cobra D-Guard


 

:devil: :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not a great pic but it's a knife and light all the same :thumbsup:


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

where is everyone buying their extrema ratios at?


----------



## Illum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



loszabo said:


> CQC-T and M2...



is that the Austrian version of a forced entry tool?
I hate to think polices there uses tomahawks instead of batons


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



HoopleHead said:


> where is everyone buying their extrema ratios at?


got mine @Aceros de hispania  great range of extrema there :thumbsup:


----------



## SnWnMe

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://alvarfamily.com/edcs1024

Go big or go home.



Over sized image removed


----------



## jag808808

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

As the smoke clears, here is what remains of my lights... in order to acquire my first Strider!!! TadGear SMF with DigiCamo blade... I will miss my lights but this knife more than makes up for the loss. Enjoy the pictures. 

Aloha,

jag


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



adamlau said:


> Damascus is nice, but give me INFI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear Meltdown Fusion Battle Mistress LE #45 vs. Polarion PH50




Geesh! How that heck did I miss this picture :thinking: That's one sweet freaking blade Adam. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Illum_the_nation said:


> is that the Austrian version of a forced entry tool?
> I hate to think polices there uses tomahawks instead of batons



Yes, we use those to force little kids into dark, hidden basements... 

Come on: do we really have such a bad reputation? Austrian police still considers voice as the best tool for compliance: you know, we chat a little bit in a friendly manner, and the bad guy gives up. (And, most of the time it really works!)


----------



## 1 what

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ah yes.........candlelight brings out the best in Women, Diamonds and Damascus!


----------



## Robocop

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Delghi I really like that XM-18 and found a little info on-line but not what I was trying to find. Can you or someone else tell me if this knife is made with matching sides like the metal one shown in your pic?. I would like to have one without the G-10 half and half look?.....just something about that knife and I like the blade style very much also.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Robocop said:


> Delghi I really like that XM-18 and found a little info on-line but not what I was trying to find. Can you or someone else tell me if this knife is made with matching sides like the metal one shown in your pic?. I would like to have one without the G-10 half and half look?.....just something about that knife and I like the blade style very much also.


There are a FEW full Ti XM-18s and XM-24s. 

*XM-18*


The XM-18 has either a 3" blade (rare) or 3.5" blade
It has a Ti side, and a G10 side (the G10 overlays a Ti bolster) and the G10 is available in multiple colors (carbon fiber is rare, on full custom XM-18s)(A few RARE XM-18s were made with full Ti sides)
The blade is available in flipper and non-flipper styles, in Rick's "Spanto" profile
The frame and blade finishes are available in bead blast and/or stonewash (full customs have additional finishes)
The belt clip can be moved to tip-up or tip-down
*XM-24*


The XM-24 is Rick's newest, essentially an XM-18 upsized to a 4" blade and accordingly larger frame
Right now, only 10 have been made, all with full Ti sides- Production to mimic the Ti/G10 setup of the XM-18s

Here are a few links to other Hinderer threads. And here's an interesting video of the XM-18 in action.

Hope this helps!:wave:


----------



## Robocop

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A full Ti XM-18 sure does sound amazing however most likely an entire years salary for me... 

I do appreciate the links and information and this thread has given me the "itch" to have something nice in a knife again. I carry one on duty all the time however never knew there was so much more out there. I have sure seen some incredible knives in this thread.


----------



## Robocop

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hooplehead I have never seen that brand Raid-Ops you posted however it is one of the most interesting I have seen in a while. I found a few things on line however no first hand usage reports.

Can you tell me about this knife....do you use it often and how do you like it? I am seriously considering buying one of these designs. I am most curious about the sharpness. It seems to be a brute of a knife and being so thick does it hold an edge well?


----------



## Burman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some of my knife and lights... Enjoy!


----------



## PinarelloOnly

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## HoopleHead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Robocop said:


> Hooplehead I have never seen that brand Raid-Ops you posted however it is one of the most interesting I have seen in a while. I found a few things on line however no first hand usage reports.
> 
> Can you tell me about this knife....do you use it often and how do you like it? I am seriously considering buying one of these designs. I am most curious about the sharpness. It seems to be a brute of a knife and being so thick does it hold an edge well?


 

heres a few threads with more info:
RaidOps Little John 
RaidOps Soldier Spirit German
LCG Gear sheaths

i LOVE my little john. one of my fave knife formats, and the little john is awesome. ive used but not abused it yet, so cant really speak to it much. but the feel, weight, ergonomics etc are all spot on. i want another in the M2 steel. i probably wouldnt recommend the Dynawood handle, its nice but not as durable as G10 or micarta.

the SSG well it was a looong wait for it, and during the wait my needs and wants and requirements changed a bit, so by the time it got here i already planned to sell it. ill put it up in the marketplace soon. but i wanted to stick with small knives, or huge ones, and this was kinda in the middle. just bought the Busse NMSFNO so theres the biggie. plus the new Spy007 is wearing the wallet a bit, so unfortunately it has to go. have not used it at all, but its a beast for sure.

its CPM S30V steel, so its got a nice edge and should be fine, if you like S30V...

KiM is great to work with and makes great stuff. more here. i also have a Pocket Mate and UDT Rail from him. plan on getting another Little John (in M2, although i dont see it on his site right now), a Ti skull or maybe a Spartan (too cool), and probably a Comrade at some point.

:thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I like S30V



. Just that I like 3V a little better...






Fehrman Peace Maker vs. Freeplay Indigo


----------



## Robocop

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks very much for the links hooplehead.....I searched online and never thought to search within our own forum for this information. I really like that LJ3 Claw by the way.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a few of my new Strider DDC DGG SMF RG SW T (lessee... Dwayne Dwyer Custom, Double Gunner Grip, SMF (model), Ranger Green G10, Stonewash S30v custom blade,Tanto)- LOVE the blood grove, and the flamed Ti frame is shades of green, tan, brown, etc.:


----------



## adamlau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I previously shared a Hinderer Ti Extreme Duty flame anodized in brown and gold for a nondescript appearance....
Here is Hinderer Ti Extreme Duty flame anodized in predominantly purple for a more colorful, yet understated look...
Beautifully finished, this pen is not only a looker, but a ergonomic user for any condition, anywhere...


----------



## xucchini

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is my EDC:


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



adamlau said:


> I previously shared a Hinderer Ti Extreme Duty flame anodized in brown and gold for a nondescript appearance....
> Here is Hinderer Ti Extreme Duty flame anodized in predominantly purple for a more colorful, yet understated look...
> Beautifully finished, this pen is not only a looker, but a ergonomic user for any condition, anywhere...



Very nice pen! :thumbsup: I have the non-Ti version as EDC...


----------



## datiLED

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This is pretty tame compared to most of the pictures here, but this is the best of my modest collection.

McLux PDIII with a Kershaw Leek Random Task, HDS B60 with a Spyderco Delica 4 and an Orb AL100 with a Boker KeyCom.


----------



## EssLight

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Leatherman C303 and Wolf-Eyes Sniper Q2

I finally got a decent quality digital camera (Olympus D-595 thanks to a great deal from BUZ in the Marketplace), and this is the best knife/light picture I've managed to get so far. I got this one in focus, with just the right glint on the edge of the blade. I've discovered that working with an autofocus only camera can be a pain, especially in low light.

EssLight


----------



## Saranic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

good looking pics, I will have to work on putting someup


----------



## bridaw

*EDC*

I always carry a Strider and lately it has been this RCC. I picked this one up recently and it has really grown on me. I really like recurves but this is my first tanto. The two grinds meet to make one giant serration. :thumbsup: I haven't had the LS20 long but I carry it everywhere now.


----------



## kevin_d'marie

*Re: EDC*

How's that strider working out for you??

And is it hard to sharpen?


----------



## Sardaukar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh83/sdrkrelt/Flashlights/IMG_6254b.jpg

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh83/sdrkrelt/knives/IMG_5925b900.jpg


Over sized images changed to links


----------



## Kingfisher

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The pic threads I enjoy most around here I'm gonna do some more..here's one from the bucket for now.







:santa:


----------



## Kingfisher

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Plenty of things to do now on 'Photobucket'


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Surefire L1-HA-BK
Extrema Ratio BF1


----------



## Sardaukar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Sardaukar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## FredM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v415/FredM/PICT0014-4.jpg



_Over sized image removed_


----------



## Pabs D

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## spacetroll

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I see a lot of cool gear that appears the never get used.


----------



## lumafist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Sardaukar said:


>


 
*


spacetroll said:



I see a lot of cool gear that appears the never get used.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



spacetroll said:


> I see a lot of cool gear that appears the never get used.


 

I see *no* gear_ here_ *at all..*


----------



## spacetroll

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



lumafist said:


>



I said a lot of it, not all of it.


----------



## spacetroll

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I see *no* gear_ here_ *at all..*



Thats because I use my gear I don't set it up on a little Hollywood stage to take pictures of.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



spacetroll said:


> Thats because I use my gear I don't set it up on a little Hollywood stage to take pictures of.


Has it not occurred to you! that maybe people use their gear but also take care of it.

And just maybe the pictures you see are old pictures taken when the knives and lights were new


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



spacetroll said:


> Thats because I use my gear I don't set it up on a little Hollywood stage to take pictures of.


 

I was just playin around:wave:..:nana:

Taking a nice pic of your gear can be very rewarding!
I have seen pics that I have taken on other sites because they look good and its a good representation of the product.

I want my stuff to last a long time, and if it doesn't HAVE to get beat up while using it, then I will take extra care to keep them nice.
Over time the dings, scratches and scuffs will happen, and I'm fine with that. But unlike my friend that uses his Snap-On ratchet as a hammer...I will use the proper tool and keep my gear nice.


----------



## spacetroll

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I was just playin around:wave:..:nana:
> 
> Taking a nice pic of your gear can be very rewarding!
> I have seen pics that I have taken on other sites because they look good and its a good representation of the product.
> 
> I want my stuff to last a long time, and if it doesn't HAVE to get beat up while using it, then I will take extra care to keep them nice.
> Over time the dings, scratches and scuffs will happen, and I'm fine with that. But unlike my friend that uses his Snap-On ratchet as a hammer...I will use the proper tool and keep my gear nice.



I know I'm just bustin some balls LOL, I actually have a new knife due today so I'll try to get a pic, I have a Nikon D50 with a few lenses. Heres the only gear pic I do have right now.

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/6779/dsc0037mk1.jpg


----------



## Kingfisher

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

If you got a camera ....use it


----------



## Bogie

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Primary EDC Gladius & Spyderco ATR 
Back up EDC SF L2 & CRKT M16 (Pics to Come)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f300/Bogie7177/Crap/IMG_5209.jpg

_Over sized image removed_


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

By looking at some of the pics, SAKs don't seem to fit what this thread is really about, but these are the only knives I have, so here's a picture of them 






Red Classic SD, Tinker, Blue Alox Classic SD, Driver (aka Ecoline Recruit). 
I have a second Driver/Recruit still in the packaging and a black Climber on the way. 

The lights: Blue Fenix E01, Gerber Infinity Ultra, Fenix L0D Q4


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## 276

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

loszabo what is the fixed blade in the middle??


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



276 said:


> loszabo what is the fixed blade in the middle??



Eickhorn POHL)Design S.E.K.-P.

My favorite fixed blade at the moment! :twothumbs


----------



## Pabs D

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Electric Factory

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t57/electricfactory/100_5906.jpg

_
Over sized image changed to link_


----------



## Electric Factory

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Pabs D said:


>



What model Al Mar is this ?


----------



## Knife Boy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Looks like either a SERE 2000 or SERE 200 mini. Hard to tell the size from the pic. Looks really cool though.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'd say mini
And I'm wondering about that light, neat reflector.


----------



## XFlash

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Pabs D

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tried out the Malkoff M60 in a Solarforce L2 host and very impressed with the balance of flood and throw. The L2 is a pretty solid host and a nice KISS UI - just on and off. Thanks lighthound and uniquetitanium for the great customer service!


----------



## PinarelloOnly

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

T-Mag and A2


----------



## Scotty007

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This is like porn for flashlight and knife people...:laughing: Lets see some more...


----------



## Archie Cruz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's something 'fresh off the press'. The BK-3 is becoming a favorite as I use my pocket knives in the kitchen constantly. Leek was a favorite until the BK-3 arrived. ER BK-3 looks to be an amazing Bird & Trout knife too. We'll see.
http://www.gearninja.com/Images/GN_Final_Cvr.jpg
Fenix PD-20 courtesy of BrightGuy.com
ER blades courtesy of Extrema Ratio Italia.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Finally able to post pics. Here is my SMF DGG and my Arc6


----------



## Polar Light

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This is serious business.


----------



## 1 what

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very serious!


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Tacticool even.


----------



## faco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Chriss Reeve - Mnandi with Box Elder Inlay
McGizmo - Haiku


----------



## XD9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are my tools...

From Left to Right on the Lights:

JetBeam Jett-III M BVC.
SureFire E2DL.
Olight T20.
Ra Lights Click 140-T With a Tactical Lanyard from TXTACTICALGEAR.
NiteCore Extreme SS Bezel.
Fenix PD20 Premium Q5.

From Left to Right on the Knives:

SigSauer SIG TAC Folder
Emerson Necker La Griffe with a Paracord Grip and Tactical Lanyard done by TXTACTICALGEAR.
CRKT Carson M21-04

And in the Leather Holster is a STI Escort 9MM with a combination of PowerBalls, Winchester SXT, Hornady 147G HP/XTP.

Enjoy!


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is one more. DDC CC SMF and MM DD







Love this thread! Keep them coming.


----------



## tensixteen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



1 what said:


> Very serious!


 
Nice McCusta!


----------



## STi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




 


http://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/c1d6043165744


----------



## Kelvino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

How about more infos on the knives you posted, STi


----------



## STi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RiZA said:


> How about more infos on the knives you posted, STi


 
Dalton CS militia
Protech Stinger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKc5hV9CwNE


----------



## old4570

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## chitoz28

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's mine, 3D P7 Mag lite with my custom "Bolt Cap" with Cold Steel Vaquero Grande. 2nd picture is same as first with Cold Steel 5" Gunsite, 4" Voyager, and a CRKT Ti M21-14.


----------



## MikeG1P315

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My current EDC Combo: Ra Executive EDC and Spyderco Urban:


----------



## STi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Added more lights and knives!


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Carbon fiber and titanium combo. Millie S90V/CF and Titanium Bitz


----------



## yowzer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Keychain toys: Spyderco Jester and Fenix LD01, both stainless.

And my EDC: D10 and Spyderco Centofante 3.


----------



## streetmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Gonna revive this thread...

Spyderco Tenacious and Ra Clicky EDC Executive 120






Benchmade 585 Mini Barrage and Ra Clicky EDC Executive 120


----------



## 276

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice Barrage!! how is it ?


----------



## streetmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



276 said:


> Nice Barrage!! how is it ?



It's nice. It's my current favorite. Great blade, good assist, full stainless liners. Yeah, I like it.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



streetmaster said:


> It's nice. It's my current favorite. Great blade, good assist, full stainless liners. Yeah, I like it.


Nice pictures of one of the two Benchmades I've had my eye on lately!

I have a 525 and am curious how it compares. Anyone had a chance to check both out at the same time?


----------



## DocMojave

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Inventory...


----------



## Sardaukar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Got that same SOG Twitch II model myself. Very nice knife.


----------



## MerkurMan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I spent a good amount of time browsing and drooling over this thread, so I thought I'd throw in a quick shot of my well-worn EDC combo.


----------



## Sardaukar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Got that same SOG Twitch II model myself. Very nice knife.



It's actually a Flash II, but I do agree that it is a nice knife.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You're right. My mistake. I've got both models, and got them confused.


----------



## mikevelarde

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Surefire C2 HA-BK and Emerson CQC8 serial no. 340 :wave:


----------



## mikevelarde

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

 double post! sorry!


----------



## TCW 60

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My good old Novatac and Spyderco Urban


----------



## Blue72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## lightsandknives

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Todd Rexford custom. Godspeed Wharnecliffe with eucalyptus burl scales. Dovetailed carbon fiber bolsters and titanium hardware. CPM 154.

Milky L1 floodmaster (sticker removed)


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new EDC. Bark River Clax and Pelican 2000 lumen 9430 RALS 






BIG light Big knife!


----------



## 276

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Both of those are really nice!


----------



## Panbing

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC:

knife:TERZUOLA TTF3A
light:ARC6 :twothumbs:twothumbs

http://image155.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20090723/15/5328882320090723152457089.jpg


----------



## frank13

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> My new EDC. Bark River Clax and Pelican 2000 lumen 9430 RALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG light Big knife!



Take the two weapons! Sparta Warriors!! CUT AND SHOT


----------



## coyote223

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Horton Knives EDC and a Milky Modded L1. Very cool knife!!


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dd61999 said:


>




WIN!


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Newest pic of the survivors (after some hardcore trimming):


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very impressive!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

JEEEZ bullfrog!!!

Nice collection there!!!


Here is my Carillo Tripwire 7 that came in the mail today. 

Jus chillin wit da Hellfighter..:devil:


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks guys - I can't believe how many lights I've gone through in just about a year now... Its good to finally have a handle on the sickness :tinfoil:

@DaFABRICATA - I've seen YOUR collection and it ROCKS! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

Great looking knife as well - thats one mean looking mutha - use it in good health! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## NoFair

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Been in the woods today so this is what I carried:






Surefire C2 with a Malkoff M30W and 2 stage switch (looked inside the local badger and fox dens) and Spyderco CPM D2 Military

Normally I carry this: 





Quark AA (neutral led, have one in titanium on order) and Spyderco ti Sage


----------



## rockz4532

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a pic of my EDC.




Kershaw Skyline and Quark AA Warm for lightweight
Spyderco Tenacious and Fenix TK10 for heavy-duty
Victorionox Classic and Fenix E01 for extremely lightweight/cheap combo


----------



## nathan310

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn96/nathanr310/008-2.jpg

Yuna EQ2
Wee NS Beadblast Finish


----------



## nathan310

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

sorry for the crappy pic above. all i have is a iphone for camera


----------



## tensixteen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my EDC for the day...






Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tensixteen said:


> Cheers and Regards,
> Nick


 
Hey, good to see you again.


----------



## tensixteen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Hey, good to see you again.


 
Hi Monocrom...thanks!..

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Recent but old pic.


----------



## nathan310

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn96/nathanr310/009.jpg


Small micarta 21 and wee ns beadblast


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Bought those not long ago:























bernie


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

An old one:


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Kiessling said:


> An old one:




I like the polished blade. Sorry, don't know the type. Boker possibly?


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Boker, yes. Blue bone scales or something like that.


----------



## jamie.91

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> Here is one more. DDC CC SMF and MM DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this thread! Keep them coming.




what light is this ?

thanks jamie


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Extremes:


----------



## shortstack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nathan310

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn96/nathanr310/004-3.jpg

Yuna Mini Hard 1
Yuna EQ 1 w/Zdp189 laminated in ATS34 Blade

Fenix P3D


----------



## Armadew

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Frankiarmz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I tried to post a picture, but there seems to be a restriction for some reason? "You May Not Post an Attachment". Why?:candle:


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC for the day


----------



## streetmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Frankiarmz said:


> I tried to post a picture, but there seems to be a restriction for some reason? "You May Not Post an Attachment". Why?:candle:


Because nobody can. You need to upload your pics to someplace like Photobucket.com and then use the "IMG" links from there in your post here.


----------



## Frankiarmz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



streetmaster said:


> Because nobody can. You need to upload your pics to someplace like Photobucket.com and then use the "IMG" links from there in your post here.


 
I'll give it a try, thank you for responding.


----------



## Frankiarmz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Streetmaster, thank you for sharing that helpful information. Frank.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jamie.91 said:


> what light is this ?
> 
> thanks jamie






It's a MJP Micro Extreme.


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Patriot said:


> It's a MJP Micro Extreme.


Close. It's a MJP Mega Micro.


----------



## danielo_d

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Lot's of beautiful set-ups!
Here's my humble picture.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



gswitter said:


> Close. It's a MJP Mega Micro.





ah! thank you kind sir. Had my mega's and extremes mixed up.


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Patriot said:


> ah! thank you kind sir. Had my mega's and extremes mixed up.


I think it's safe to say we all do. 

I had to look it up.


----------



## rycen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## streetmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Emerson Mini CQC-8 and Ra Clicky EDCE 120










Benchmade Rift and Ra Clicky EDCE 120


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



rycen said:


>


*Nice!*

I've got plenty of LongBows, but I haven't managed to track down a Booster Head yet. (Or a twisty tail for that matter.)


----------



## rycen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

good eye,sad though as everything in that pic is long gone.Also I just spotted a Arc LS twisty in the top right corner.


----------



## streetmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mikes1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Must improve photography skills  







Mike


----------



## strideredc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

mikes1, what is the knife:thinking:, looks like a MT amphib?


----------



## mikes1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



strideredc said:


> mikes1, what is the knife:thinking:, looks like a MT amphib?


 
Yes your right it's one of a very limited run done for the FN factory

See Seirial No






Mike


----------



## Armadew

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mikes1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## streetmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice Sebenza. I feel like I should know this but, what is the light in the first pic? It looks like a cross between a NovaTac and a Ra Clicky :thinking:


----------



## strideredc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

mikes1 thats not a MT scarab is it:naughty:


----------



## strideredc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

here are a few...

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa117/strideredc/IMGP2762.jpg

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa117/strideredc/IMGP2764.jpg


----------



## mikes1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

streetmaster The light with the Sebenza is an Arcmania Extreme II It has to be one of the best looking AA lights ever

strideredc Yes your right I have a small Microtech collection I will post some more 

Mike


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nathan310

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## AKWolf

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice Shun!!! They are my favorite kitchen knives by far!


----------



## lite brite

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

H.I. 16" blade Khukuri with a 1 "C" Li-ion custom aspheric mag


----------



## mikes1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Archie Cruz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



gswitter said:


> *Nice!*
> 
> I've got plenty of LongBows, but I haven't managed to track down a Booster Head yet. (Or a twisty tail for that matter.)



You mean like this?.....

http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/FLR_LB_TrBHd.htm

lovecpf


----------



## Delghi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Custom Brock Kiridashi and one of my all time favourite lights!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Peak El Capitan & Benchmade MiniGrip





Peak 10180 Eiger & John Wayne​


----------



## Delghi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's more


----------



## Gazerbeam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






















lovecpf


----------



## Tom_123

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new Pohl Force Alpha Two and my good old Solarforce L900m


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Is this a small light or a big knife?


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Delghi said:


>


How 'bout some details on the blue light?


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



gswitter said:


> How 'bout some details on the blue light?



Have a look at Delghi's sig line......... :naughty:


----------



## Tom_123

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



> Is this a small light or a big knife?


Both tools aren’t exactly compact. :naughty:
The blade of the Alpha Two is about 4 1/2 inch (112 mm) long and 5 mm thick.

In my hand:





Together with the Quark 2x123:


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I see. Substantial knife there :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My two newest additions.

HA-BK Z3 COMBATLIGHT & Emerson CQC-7B Stonewashed.


----------



## DimeRazorback

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

HA-BK Z2 COMBATLIGHT & Emerson Mini-Commander Black Combo!

Some would say, "_*Battle Ready!*_"


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You guys have done a great job feeding this thread with some sweet, sweet pics. :twothumbs

Here's an update of my "Gentleman's EDC" going back to the very first post.

Light = Titanium Quark Mini (CR123) #92

Knife = Benchmade Benchmite II 

Despite how the pic came out, the Benchmade's blade and handle are closer to silver in appearence.


----------



## CLBME

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's the family photo:


----------



## TriChrome

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My three daily carries (ok, for when I go hiking/camping at least 






Busse NMSFNO with Mashed Cat Kydex sheath, Benchmade 530, Surefire C2 with Nailbender SST-50 drop-in.


----------



## DimeRazorback

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Armadew

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDCs lately:


----------



## 276

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Because of this thread a few month ago i got my first Emerson and have been hooked on his knives my first being the one you got DimeRazorback


----------



## ACHË

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Black Oxide Coated Blades
*




*Top to Bottom:
*-Ka Bar DOZIER Folding Hunter Medium Spearpoint in Coyote Brown
-Byrd Raven w/ FRN handle
-Benchmade MONOCHROME
-EXTREMARATIO BF 001
-Ontario RAT Model-1

*Plain Folding Blades
*




_*The blades that look black are actually uncoated but came out black in the pics_
*Top to Bottom:
*-CRKT Cascade Lockback(The lesser known Rambo knife)
-BOKER Magnum Bulldog
-BUCK Bantam
-Byrd Flight G-10
-Spyderco Tenacious
-Benchmade Pika-II
-SOG Aegis


*Not shown but part of the collection:
*-Cold Steel 12" B.O. Bowie
-Strider AK

*Bit of both BO & Plain along with 'friends'
*





*Matches made in heaven
*


----------



## streetmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Great pics, and awesome collections!


----------



## bdusseau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

a few companions:


----------



## bdusseau

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## 276

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Cant post any pics right now but just got my first Spyderco Military...I love this knife i should have gotten one years ago!


----------



## shortstack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



bdusseau said:


> a few companions:


what flashlight is that?


----------



## streetmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Looks like a Nitecore Extreme.


----------



## shortstack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

^^^ thats what I was thinking but it has a "two-way" clip and looks like a tail standing cap???.... maybe they are aftermarket accessories?


----------



## rolling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Looks like NiteCore Extreme Haad, E1B-Body, and a SureFire clickie.


----------



## Gazerbeam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC Collection :laughing:


----------



## Bierkameel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://area61.nl/pics/albums/userpics/10001/04.jpg
Extrema Ratio MF0
Nitecore D10 R2 SP, with a 8mm trit.


----------



## Boy SureFire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

_My two brand spanking new toys.








_


----------



## Brigadier

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## SmurfTacular

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I hope lasers count :thumbsup:






5C Maglite (soon to be a p7 mod)

OTF Switchblade

Wicked Lasers 180mW Evolution Pro (*2 14500)

And a 100mW Optronics Laser (mod'd) (*1 18650)


----------



## andrew123

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Brigadier said:


>


What type of benchmade is that? and is that an aftermarket clip? thanks


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Brigadier

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



andrew123 said:


> What type of benchmade is that? and is that an aftermarket clip? thanks


 
Benchmade 960 Osborne w/ D2 steel blade, stock pocket clip.


----------



## andrew123

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

thanks. It looks nice and i'm in the market.


----------



## pm91

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

acourvil










Acourvil,
What is the make/model of that smallest light in that pic?
Nice collection!
Thanks,
p


----------



## pm91

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Does anyone know what is the make/model of the smallest light in this picture? Thanks, p


----------



## carrot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Those are some fine Terzuolas...
And Milky/Leef Gotham and Modamag and McGizmo...

BTW the light you are asking about (pm91) is the Draco. Or maybe Drake? In any case both are by Modamag.


----------



## pm91

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks Carrot!


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I paid about $3.50 for this knife.

http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad210/TiredOfFilm/?action=view&current=IMG_0187.jpg


----------



## jefflrrp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Boy SureFire said:


> _My two brand spanking new toys._


 
..... its so .... dang ..... unuseful .......... must .... not .... want .... that Mag 6D.

Too late. I want it.


----------



## gallonoffuel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Field Pup (in it's homemade kydex sheath, first ever kydex project) and my M6


----------



## savila66

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Benchmade Presidio w/ Spec-Ops Combat Master Sheath and Surefire Kroma Mil-Spec.



[/IMG]


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Forgot about this thread. Hope you like these combos!
1st up is a NMFBM-LE with the Tactical 2000






Tactical with a Satin with Black paper Ruck


----------



## carrot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow, Sledhead, you've got a niiiiiiice collection. Bringing that AK to PF?


----------



## woodasptim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i144/timbackp/mypics/IMG_0479.jpg


----------



## scout24

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My workhorse Haiku has a new friend today...






Amazing quality, fit and finish... on both!


----------



## scout24

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Couldn't resist one more...:kiss:


----------



## WBryan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is one . Great thread here!

http://www.fototime.com/7636F2882046E31/orig.jpg


----------



## PhantomZ

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



carrot said:


> Wow, Sledhead, you've got a niiiiiiice collection. Bringing that AK to PF?



*Carrot*: Still thinking if I want to travel with it!! It is a very well balanced, beautiful specimen.:thumbsup:


----------



## spankone

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## utlgoa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Has this been posted yet ?

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-715&categoryid=1110&brand


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yup.

Can't remember which thread, but there was a discussion about it already.


----------



## EricMack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Knife - GTC Ti Integral Frame (Prototype)*

*Light - Mr Bulk Ti Cub*


----------



## jch79

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

oo:


----------



## PinarelloOnly

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Leaf Storm


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*EricMack:* Beautiful GTC! Just found out about this guy. Outstanding designs. What is the blade length?


----------



## EricMack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> *EricMack:* Beautiful GTC! Just found out about this guy. Outstanding designs. What is the blade length?


 
Gus' work is outstanding. :thumbsup:

Blade length on this one is 4.3", OAL = 9.3" its a decent size knife, yet fits in the hand nicely. He incorporated his SS bearing pivot system, so it flips like a dream. :naughty:


----------



## Desinho

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hi, thank you guys, i learn a lot in this forum about EDC stuff, in my country , Brazil , there is no forums about it, much less quality flashlights and pocket knives. Sorry my bad English!

http://img260.imageshack.us/i/lightknife008.jpg/
http://img260.imageshack.us/i/lightknife004.jpg/


----------



## Prehistoric Pat

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

From Top to bottom....

*Knives*
CRKT Ultima
Spyderco Native
Hechler and Koch 14450 Benchmade

*Flashlight *
Fenix LD20

*Watch*
Traser Code Blue

*Hatchet with knife in the handle
*Gerber gator 

*Tube on the left
*Homemade waterproof battery holder - 4 AA's


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bierkameel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://area61.nl/pics/albums/userpics/10001/10~3.jpg
Cool knife :thumbsup:
I removed the pocketclip now and carry it in the pocket.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What are those knives? Look very stout!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> What are those knives? Look very stout!


Benchmade 755 and yes, they are very stout!


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A few, past and present!


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC stuff
1. SF E1B 
2. Macs EDC SST50 2.8A
3. Ra HDS Tactical
4. SF Led Defender with M2 Head and R5
5. Elektrolumens EDC SSR50
6. SF E2DL 200
7. Strider SMF in center





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shortstack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

my 2 new toys


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oh! Leef-bodied 6P with Malkoff M60 MC-E drop-in and a custom Emerson Commander. Very nice! 

(I'm not so good at recognizing watches though. Looks like a Seiko with custom strap from County Comm.)


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

VERY good, sir! :twothumbs

Leef body 6P. Malkoff MC-E, AW 18650, Z59 tailcap, UCL lens. The watch is a modified Seiko 007 (USN motif) on a TADgear strap. (Now sporting a Yobokies Anvil.) A production Super Commander pimped by FERRRK and Tom Krein. (I like to think that its beefier than a Custom Emerson, at a better price.  )Laser engraved by Dragoncut. And a schmuckatelli skull with VG10 glow powder epoxy.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thank you for clarifying.

I was mostly right. (I can live with that.)


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Heres some Knives and Flashlights:devil:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

DAMN fine collection!


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Kinda the same, but not really.


----------



## dasBULK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not a bad combination... Not bad at all..


----------



## PCC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm not a diver. Heck, I don't even know how to swim.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

lets see

Camilus Becker BK-7
Busse FFBM (fat, flat ground, battle mistress) & sheath from Armoralleather
Bladeforums '09 blade
can't remember the small folder's name
Leatherman Wave
Busse Sar4 LE
Hinderer XM-18

lights:
Ra Clicky 200cn
McGizmo Ti Pd-s
Muyshondt Nautilus
Quark miniAA Neutral
Arc AA
Streamlight Stylus AAAA


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Two American greats, Malkoff and Emerson.


----------



## 276

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I Totally agree with you on that!!!!


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Whoa! Thats alotta orange! But some great tools made by great people!


----------



## old4570

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ok I'm not a photographer, but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## spankone

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



swrdply400mrelay said:


>


 
That's a good looking light. I know I've seen it before, but can't recall the name of it. A little help, please.


----------



## bigbuddhayo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

WOW, beautiful knives and lights in this thread! It just makes me laugh that most of the wonderful knives that folks have listed as "EDC" look like they have never been used! Nothing wrong with collecting customs or NICE production knives, but you just cant bring yourself to beat them up when you need it! Unfortunately, all my knive are beat to hell as I use them daily for just about any task you can imagine, from prying to cutting to cooking. The bad side is I have destoyed some very nice custom and rare knives. Oh well, use 'em if you got 'em!

-Sean 

P.S. my current edc is my trusty microstream, and my Kershaw JYDII with the composite blade. (great knife with a THICK tip that cuts well, chops well, prys well, and gets used to prepare a meal every now and then!)


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> That's a good looking light. I know I've seen it before, but can't recall the name of it. A little help, please.




It was released not too long ago, Volere AA from Steve (kuku427) 


From some better pics:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278557


----------



## Batou00159

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



PCC said:


> I'm not a diver. Heck, I don't even know how to swim.



thats a nice knife you got ther (name pleas






)


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



bigbuddhayo said:


> WOW, beautiful knives and lights in this thread! It just makes me laugh that most of the wonderful knives that folks have listed as "EDC" look like they have never been used! Nothing wrong with collecting customs or NICE production knives, but you just cant bring yourself to beat them up when you need it! Unfortunately, all my knive are beat to hell as I use them daily for just about any task you can imagine, from prying to cutting to cooking. The bad side is I have destoyed some very nice custom and rare knives. Oh well, use 'em if you got 'em!
> 
> -Sean
> 
> P.S. my current edc is my trusty microstream, and my Kershaw JYDII with the composite blade. (great knife with a THICK tip that cuts well, chops well, prys well, and gets used to prepare a meal every now and then!)


I'll post a couple knives that have been well used later!

I have a few knives I'm careful with and a few that I give not thought to the kind of abuse they receive but I would definitely be careful with a knife I intended for business suit carry.


----------



## PCC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Batou00159 said:


> thats a nice knife you got ther (name pleas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks! Randall Model 16.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



swrdply400mrelay said:


> It was released not too long ago, Volere AA from Steve (kuku427)
> 
> 
> From some better pics:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278557


 
Thanks for the response, and the link! :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



PCC said:


> Thanks! Randall Model 16.


 
Blade steel is 440B.


----------



## Batou00159

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



PCC said:


> Thanks! Randall Model 16.




woot thank you:wave:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## carrot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice, PSM, niiiiiice.


----------



## Desinho

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey PSM , how you took this picture driving 60mph??????????


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Desinho said:


> Hey PSM , how you took this picture driving 60mph??????????


----------



## 1anrm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Trusty D4 and Jet1 Pro.


----------



## 1anrm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

One more...


----------



## jackthedog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice shot of the Delica and the Jet.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



PoliceScannerMan said:


>




I appreciate each and every contribution made to this thread which I started. But please . . . Not when you're doing over 25 mph. lovecpf


----------



## shortstack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## gallonoffuel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EDC:






JIC:


----------



## gallonoffuel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

'Gentlemen's' discreet carry. Slip into suit pocket, called upon when needed.


----------



## QtrHorse

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not the best picture but it is a knife and a flashlight together.

ZT200, Fivemega 2x18650 Magfire body (Mag D head and Surefire C tail), HAIII coated finned & fluted Mag D head (another Fivemega creation) and Fivemega C clicky tailcap with McClicky.


----------



## jellydonut

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

RAT RC-3, Leatherman and Malkoff MD3 in harmony..


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Awesome guys! I'm diggin all these RATs!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Got these all Ti pics at the beach near the Chilkoot River the other day.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ra & XM, now thats a great combo!!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's a great combo, but I use the Draco probably the most! The Ra will hopefully get an xp-g 6b transplant soon...


----------



## sappyg

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

i took this pic yesterday.


----------



## jp2515

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Cockroach

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Exskelibur II + D10


----------



## Bachac88

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You Dudes "ROCK"!!!


----------



## NaturalMystic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bachac88 said:


> You Dudes "ROCK"!!!


A fellow Trini! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Vortus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Blaster NG, with a ESEE HEST and a Gerber Shard


----------



## Vortus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wish I could find my camera or figure out who borrowed. But, best I can do for now.


----------



## Bachac88

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



NaturalMystic said:


> A fellow Trini! Welcome to the forums!



NaturalMystic!! How're you doing man? There are only a few Trini's in these parts. When I find enough I wanna start a thread with us and our collections. You game? PM me.


----------



## Ping Pong

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



shortstack said:


>


Nice paracord job on that CRKT.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a nice threesome!







The Swamp Rat is a nice piece!:naughty:


----------



## The Sun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kaichu dento said:


> Got these all Ti pics at the beach near the Chilkoot River the other day.



Nice brother!!! Lotta Ti there!!!

i got one for ya....another bombproof set-up!!! (a little more "urban" on my end  ). Pocket dump!!!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



The Sun said:


> Nice brother!!! Lotta Ti there!!!
> 
> i got one for ya....another bombproof set-up!!! (a little more "urban" on my end  ). Pocket dump!!!


Is that one of the knives you were telling me about the other day? I don't suppose we can also get you to grace the thread with an XM-24 because I know I'm not the only Hinderer fan here!


----------



## The Sun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kaichu dento said:


> Is that one of the knives you were telling me about the other day? I don't suppose we can also get you to grace the thread with an XM-24 because I know I'm not the only Hinderer fan here!



there ya are brother! good to see ya. 

Yes, that's a Crusader Forge FIFP/Metro....some of the best hard use custom knives on the market to date (IMO of course  )

But, this is my favorite....how about a pic of my old Gen II ......had to dig deep for this one!:laughing:


----------



## The Sun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kaichu dento said:


> Is that one of the knives you were telling me about the other day? I don't suppose we can also get you to grace the thread with an XM-24 because I know I'm not the only Hinderer fan here!



i'll see what i can do about the 24


----------



## rolling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My main combo


----------



## The Sun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kaichu dento said:


> I don't suppose we can also get you to grace the thread with an XM-24 because I know I'm not the only Hinderer fan here!



here ya go!

just took measurements on the blade thicknesses. The 24 measures out at .188", and the 3.5" XM-18 measures at .166". so the 24 uses quite a bit thicker blade stock. Everything on the 24 is larger...stand-offs, Ti lock-side, G10...everything.

these two aren't mine, they were sent to me by the owners to make some custom scales for.

*disclaimer*
no knives were injured in this photo shoot!  i don't normally take pic's like this, usually just my final product, but in this case i make exception due to the pure AWESOMENESS of the XM-24. Also, i'll always do whatever i can to promote Rick's excellent craftsmanship, and products!!! They are extremely top-notch in every way!!! 

for your viewing pleasure:


*Custom 3.5" Hollow-ground XM-18 / Custom XM-24 Hollow-ground "High Slicer Grind" (what Rick calls it)*


----------



## shortstack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Ping Pong said:


> Nice paracord job on that CRKT.


i wish i could take credit for it but thats how it comes from the factory


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



The Sun said:


> here ya go!


Nice work - you must have been playing in the grass with these two for hours! This is my favorite! 

By the way, it's incredible how the XM-24 makes the XM-18 look so small!


----------



## The Sun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

thanks brother!


but not really at all! that's a cheap wal-fart Kodak HD digital point&shoot camera (M30 i think is the model) set to macro mode.

it does a really good job for the type of camera it is. 

the 24 is brutally tough! i love that thing, i can't wait to get my Spanto 24!!! i'm gonna have a hard time takin' it out of my pocket!!!

Rick makes a GREAT knife!


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Jeff,

Hows the handle on that Crusader? The knife looks mean, but I'm not sure about the ergos?

Man, I NEED a 24! I'm gonna hit Rick up again soon. How does that slicer grind compare to a spanto grind?


----------



## The Sun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

i love the Crusader!!! i can't say enough good things about them!!! i find it very comfortable. but, if you don't like it they seem to re-sell very well. i can't find a thing wrong with that one!!! one of my favorites for sure!!!

as far as the 24 goes my mentality is that if you're gonna have a super AWESOME big tough folder like that the last grind i would ask Rick for is the slicer. In this situation i only say that because one of the greatest things about Rick's knives is the Spanto (IMO of course). having handled one....i can easily say i would get rid of all my other knives for a Spanto 24!!!! 

it's gonna be hard for me to even carry the knives that i'm making after after i get my 24 . ........a little hard....

i'd definitely put a Crusader on the short list. they have other handle designs as well. not-to-mention, you can call them and specify exactly how you want everything even if it's something they don't do all the time, or have never done. you better get on the list now though cause last time i checked the wait was around 8 months (which really isn't that bad!). Their prices are extremely reasonable as well!!!

that being said, and not to sound like a cool-aid drinking fan-boy, but the 24 is MY perfect. it's beyond words, and mine haven't done it justice. 

hope that helps Trevor!!!


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It does! Thanks, Jeff! :buddies:


----------



## The Sun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Kraid said:


> It does! Thanks, Jeff! :buddies:



not a prob. brothaman!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## m16a

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

New knife, old light.


----------



## The Sun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

great combo!


----------



## Bierkameel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jacktheclipper

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

URL=http://img180.imageshack.us/i/knifelight016.jpg/]



[/URL]

Budget Combo


----------



## The Sun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bierkameel said:


>



nice Saddleback gear!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jackthedog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

m16a, nice picture of the Gayle Bradley. 

I supposedly have one coming if the store ever gets them back in stock. I've given up holding my breath, but that doesn't stop me from checking their website four times a day.


----------



## jellydonut

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






I need to make a bigger lightbox.  Or maybe just less lights.. No, wait, that's not it. Blasphemy.


----------



## PCC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Teknas


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks for re-posting the pic after it was lost.


----------



## Bierkameel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






New EDC knife.


----------



## Hotrat1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hi guys, my first post here. Just ventured into buying some serious flashlights not long back and still very wet behind the ears on this. Anyway, here's some of mine.





















Cheers


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It was lost the last time that I said it, so I'll say it again, "I LOVE THIS THREAD!" :wave:


----------



## fyrstormer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I was goofing around with my new Surefire filters last night and I came up with this:


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

awesome photos people.

bierkameel: what saddlebacks are those there. (sizes) and what phone/apparatus it is in the pouch?

and do those pouches have beltloops?


----------



## TwinBlade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is a few from my stash...


----------



## Nasty

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Maybe I oughta break out some of mine...


----------



## TwinBlade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

LOL! Well between you and me, we could pretty much monopolize this thread on shear volumes of blades alone. I say go for it.

Good thing they didn't ask about firearms 'eh?


----------



## m16a

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jackthedog said:


> m16a, nice picture of the Gayle Bradley.
> 
> I supposedly have one coming if the store ever gets them back in stock. I've given up holding my breath, but that doesn't stop me from checking their website four times a day.



Dude, I hope it can come soon for you. It's an amazing knife. While you're at it, check out the Clicky perhaps???


----------



## PCC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TwinBlade said:


> Good thing they didn't ask about firearms 'eh?


There is a separate thread for that.


----------



## Rossymeister

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Can You Identify The Light?


----------



## TwinBlade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



PCC said:


> There is a separate thread for that.


Yup, I am there. Gonna have take a few photos over the next couple days.


----------



## Bierkameel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



NonSenCe said:


> awesome photos people.
> 
> bierkameel: what saddlebacks are those there. (sizes) and what phone/apparatus it is in the pouch?
> 
> and do those pouches have beltloops?


It's the small gadget pouch with a iPhone 3GS and the large bifold both in dark coffee brown, and they don't have beltloops, just slide in the pocket.


----------



## Kwesi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Enzo and EagleTac


----------



## m16a

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



~Deicide~ said:


> Can You Identify The Light?



The clip looks decidedly McGizmo-y but I can't tell beyond that. Care to give us a hint? :naughty:


----------



## IsaacL

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Super cool light! I would love to hear more about it.



Delghi said:


> Here's one I made to match my stonewashed SNG


----------



## jackthedog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



m16a said:


> Dude, I hope it can come soon for you. It's an amazing knife. While you're at it, check out the Clicky perhaps???



You're not helping. I've considered it. They look like great lights.


----------



## shortstack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new knife


----------



## fizzwinkus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

here are my two sets, depending on where i'm going...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm noticing a trend....

nice collection.


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hot color combo you have there PSM, I just picked up a blue scale for my hinderer (to match my watch). Thanks for sharing!

-Mayo

(now if only I could find a Blue chemcoated MD2):nana:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are a few of mine

Ka-Bar and E2DL







Spyderco / Kershaw collaboration (Spyker) and Iris






And the little guys. Aeon, LF2XT, Raw NS with Spyderco Jester and Spin


----------



## wyager

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ka-Bar 1211 + Nitecore D10 ramping.


----------



## river rock

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



PoliceScannerMan said:


>



what is that??????????????


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A bunch of orange.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

really nice stuff guys. keep the photos coming.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

can I whore out my new kydex pic?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oh yes!


----------



## Vaughnatic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The Current (Spydie UKPK)





The Old (Vic Soldier)





On my Keys (Vic Cadet)


----------



## bmcgators98

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





By null at 2010-09-26


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Apologies for the quality from my iphone :duh2:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Meganoggin said:


> Apologies for the quality from my iphone :duh2:




Nice. But isnt that knife a might bit on the non-legal side in UK? hehe


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Solscud007 said:


> Nice. But isnt that knife a might bit on the non-legal side in UK? hehe



I can legally carry it "with good reason" like at work 

I'm thinking of getting an 0200 to keep it company :devil:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Benchmade 523SBK Pardue Presidio Tanto and Irix II headlamp


----------



## lisantica

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a shot of mine.


----------



## river rock

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> A bunch of orange.



no i mean what knife and what lights they are nice


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Two more just for fun.

Jetbeam RRT-2 Green with matching(?) Spyderco Civilian. Photography is actually this knife's best purpose. lol






And one with my more practical Carbon Fiber Stretch in ZDP-189.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Captain Spaulding said:


> Two more just for fun.
> 
> Jetbeam RRT-2 Green with matching(?) Spyderco Civilian. Photography is actually this knife's best purpose. lol


 
Nothing wrong with a knife designed specifically for self-defense. Nothing wrong at all.

But that is a sweet pic.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Nothing wrong with a knife designed specifically for self-defense. Nothing wrong at all.
> 
> But that is a sweet pic.



Thanks Monocrom. I shouldnt talk bad about one of my babies. I really do love the knife, but it is just not practical for anything other than self defense. I would never carry it pre-apocalypse as Im sure even in self defense, a jury would have a hay day with it.

It is strapped to my bug out bag though near my bed, just in case... Using it _inside _my house for defense probably would be more understandable in the eyes of the law.

It is mean looking though and looks good with my only green Jetbeam!


----------



## ninemm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice knives Lisa. But I seem to remember you saying the below about knife collecting: 



lisantica said:


> Thanks for the link OTD. However, I'm trying to avoid going down that slippery-slope  I spend enough as it is on flashlights



Here's some of mine:


----------



## lisantica

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Steve, you got me! :laughing: We both know that flashlights are a gateway addiction to knives :wave:


----------



## ninemm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



lisantica said:


> Steve, you got me! :laughing: We both know that flashlights are a gateway addiction to knives :wave:



Haha. It was the other way around for me. Now I've come full circle and am back into knives again. :thumbsup: My feeling is that knives, flashlights, multi-tools, and to a certain extent guns all fall into the same realm of preparedness/edc items. So, I don't get too upset when I switch focus from one to the other.


----------



## lisantica

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ninemm said:


> Haha. It was the other way around for me. Now I've come full circle and am back into knives again. :thumbsup: My feeling is that knives, flashlights, multi-tools, and to a certain extent guns all fall into the same realm of preparedness/edc items. So, I don't get too upset when I switch focus from one to the other.



I agree and I'll have to add one more goodie into the mix and that's watches. Not as justifiable as the other preparedness items though.


----------



## ninemm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



lisantica said:


> I agree and I'll have to add one more goodie into the mix and that's watches. Not as justifiable as the other preparedness items though.



Watches are pretty sweet. I definitely like my glow-y Citizen Eco-Drive. I do try to stay away from watch forums though. I already like them enough...no need to further weaken my resolve.


----------



## wyager

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Nothing wrong with a knife designed specifically for self-defense. Nothing wrong at all.



Erm... the fact that you're not using a gun? Lol, knives are great but intending to use them for self defense, especially in your house, is pretty mall ninja... LOL. I guess maybe if you don't live in the USA/canada...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



wyager said:


> Erm... the fact that you're not using a gun? Lol, knives are great but using them for self defense is pretty mall ninja... LOL. I guess maybe if you don't live in the americas...



or live in california! gun laws here suck. 

Living in Texas must be nice. They make it pretty hard for one to carry concealed here. I have always carried a knife big enough to use in self defense if necessary. A knife is much easier to carry legally here. Granted I dont carry my Civilian around for reasons mentioned above, but if you cant carry a concealed weapon, a knife is better than nothing. 

Of course a pistol for home defense is best but whats wrong with having a knife that doesn't misfire or jam as a backup to your firearm?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



wyager said:


> Erm... the fact that you're not using a gun? Lol, knives are great but intending to use them for self defense, especially in your house, is pretty mall ninja... LOL. I guess maybe if you don't live in the USA/canada...



Makes an excellent back-up to a pistol. One of the true stories sent to Sal involved an undercover LEO who was bushwacked while checking his car. He couldn't get to his pistol. But his Civilian was handy. He went for it, used it, he survived. Wasn't pretty. But he got to live. Generally, states that aren't firearms friendly tend to be very unfriendly towards knives for self-defense. The Civilian and its less expensive Matriarch twin from Spyderco are designed for use along with a handgun, far more than instead of one.


----------



## wyager

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Captain Spaulding said:


> or live in california! gun laws here suck.
> 
> Living in Texas must be nice. They make it pretty hard for one to carry concealed here. I have always carried a knife big enough to use in self defense if necessary. A knife is much easier to carry legally here. Granted I dont carry my Civilian around for reasons mentioned above, but if you cant carry a concealed weapon, a knife is better than nothing.
> 
> Of course a pistol for home defense is best but whats wrong with having a knife that doesn't misfire or jam as a backup to your firearm?



Moving is always an option 
I actually have a relative in california-it doesn't seem all that hard to keep a gun in the house. Of course, carrying is a different story. 
That's what they get for electing a robot from the future. :nana:
In all seriousness though, by the way he's acting I would have to say he's trying to destroy california... 




Monocrom said:


> Makes an excellent back-up to a pistol. One of the true stories sent to Sal involved an undercover LEO who was bushwacked while checking his car. He couldn't get to his pistol. But his Civilian was handy. He went for it, used it, he survived. Wasn't pretty. But he got to live. Generally, states that aren't firearms friendly tend to be very unfriendly towards knives for self-defense. The Civilian and its less expensive Matriarch twin from Spyderco are designed for use along with a handgun, far more than instead of one.



It's true, in some rare cases knives can be useful for defense (or at least scaring away "bubba" when he tries to take your wallet). I just can't stand when someone says "Hurr, I'm gonna stop a bank robbery in progress with my tacticool SOG."


----------



## Notsure Fire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

All these pictures are making me want to go on a shopping spree!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



wyager said:


> Moving is always an option
> ...............
> 
> That's what they get for electing a robot from the future. :nana:
> In all seriousness though, by the way he's acting I would have to say he's trying to destroy california...



I agree. I love California, but there are more and more reasons to consider moving every year. And yes, trust me, I did NOT vote for the Governator...



wyager said:


> It's true, in some rare cases knives can be useful for defense (or at least scaring away "bubba" when he tries to take your wallet). I just can't stand when someone says "Hurr, I'm gonna stop a bank robbery in progress with my tacticool SOG."



I also agree. This tacticool / mall ninja mentality drives me crazy as well. My first statement posting the Civilian pointed out that I know how impractical the knife is for most uses. 

I do also agree with Monocrom that it can make a good backup to the pistol in the house however... 

If and when society breaks down and anarchy rules the streets tinfoil I will carry it with a pistol then! :thumbsup:


----------



## red_hackle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bierkameel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





The Nitecore IFE1 rocks!


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oooh the folder looks nice. what is it? (friction?) :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bierkameel said:


>





Meganoggin said:


> Oooh the folder looks nice. what is it? (friction?) :thumbsup:


And is it available without the flipper lever? If so, it looks pretty UK friendly.


----------



## Gusto

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I believe it's a Filip De Leeuw knife, inspired by Bob Lum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88u_ZSt7m9A (2:45)



Bierkameel said:


> The Nitecore IFE1 rocks!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Unless I'm mistaken, that lever helps keep the blade from accidentally closing in the open position; when you rest your thumb on top of it.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, that lever helps keep the blade from accidentally closing in the open position; when you rest your thumb on top of it.


Ah, manual lock!


----------



## carrot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This style of knife is known as a friction folder. There is no actual lock.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



carrot said:


> This style of knife is known as a friction folder. There is no actual lock.


Nothing but friction, and your grip against the lever to keep it from closing. Looks interesting for my brother who can't have a locking blade.


----------



## jellydonut

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kaichu dento said:


> And is it available without the flipper lever? If so, it looks pretty UK friendly.


Flippers aren't legal in the UK? 

Knife reminds me of American Kami.. Maybe it's the orange G10.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jellydonut said:


> Flippers aren't legal in the UK?


 
I believe it is the evil lock mechanisms that are a legal concern in the UK.


----------



## spankone

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jellydonut said:


> Flippers aren't legal in the UK?
> 
> Knife reminds me of American Kami.. Maybe it's the orange G10.


 

no thats fine for uk carry. if it had a lock then its a different story


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> I believe it is the evil lock mechanisms that are a legal concern in the UK.





spankone said:


> no thats fine for uk carry. if it had a lock then its a different story


So if a knife is capable of being flicked open it's still okay then? That would be good news, as it's a bit easier to find knives with a stud, hole or lever these days.


----------



## spankone

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

dont quote me on it lol. but the guys on british blades carry friction folders. i wouldn't cary a flick knife though. or a gravity knife


----------



## spankone

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Robinda

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



spankone said:


> dont quote me on it lol. but the guys on british blades carry friction folders. i wouldn't cary a flick knife though. or a gravity knife


 Both Flick Knives and butterfly or gravity knives are illegal to carry in the UK although most would be illegal anyway as their blades exceed 3 inches the maximum legal size.


----------



## Bierkameel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yes the friction folder is made by Filip de Leeuw. http://www.deviantblades.com/
I'ts legal in the UK and in Germany and the lever keeps it from closing on your fingers.
It's a very nice knife.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bierkameel said:


> Yes the friction folder is made by Filip de Leeuw. http://www.deviantblades.com/
> I'ts legal in the UK and in Germany and the lever keeps it from closing on your fingers.
> It's a very nice knife.


Thanks for the link - very nice knives he's got there.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kaichu dento said:


> So if a knife is capable of being flicked open it's still okay then? That would be good news, as it's a bit easier to find knives with a stud, hole or lever these days.



No.

Anything that would scare the civilians in the UK will get you looked at very closely. (Most likely by the "1984"-style cameras dotting the area in London.)

There's the "Good reason" clause for carrying a fixed blade or folder with a lock. But keep in mind that the officer you encounter is the one who'll decide whether or not your good reason is good enough not to arrest you. 

Even if your knife is technically legal, you could encounter problems. While both a non-locking SAK and a Spyderco UK penknife are legal to carry, it's no secret that officers in England have a very negative attitude towards Sal's street-legal Spyderco. To avoid hassles a SAK is better. 

The knife pictured above is a good alternative to a locking folder, but don't bring unwanted attention to yourself by flicking the blade open.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> No.
> 
> Anything that would scare the civilians in the UK will get you looked at very closely. (Most likely by the "1984"-style cameras dotting the area in London.)
> 
> There's the "Good reason" clause for carrying a fixed blade or folder with a lock. But keep in mind that the officer you encounter is the one who'll decide whether or not your good reason is good enough not to arrest you.
> 
> Even if your knife is technically legal, you could encounter problems. While both a non-locking SAK and a Spyderco UK penknife are legal to carry, it's no secret that officers in England have a very negative attitude towards Sal's street-legal Spyderco. To avoid hassles a SAK is better.
> 
> The knife pictured above is a good alternative to a locking folder, but don't bring unwanted attention to yourself by flicking the blade open.


That's quite a bit closer to what I expected. I know that my brother has never carried his original Paul knife because of worrying about it being taken. Last year though I sent him back with a Cold Steel Trailmaster and he had no problems. I cut up quite a bit of wood before giving it to him and customs just looked at it and said "Nice knife". 

Recently he was saying how much he likes my Benchmade 525 and I wonder if there's anything close to comparable feel-wise to it.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just received my first two custom knives from John Landi, a Kinzua and a PSK (you can see my thread about it for more details) and I thought I'd try my hand at a couple knife/light pics. Sorry if they suck. :sick2:


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Pair of tens & USA CarbonV Recon Tanto


----------



## wyager

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Does that muzzle break really do anything? It just seems like either they don't to anything or handgun makers deliberately leave them off... legal reasons?


----------



## carrot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

No lights content... but...


----------



## TwinBlade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Is that the Military? That is one SEXY knife man. I love the framelock, G10/Titanium, and what's this? CPM M4?? 

I saw a steel chart on that steel. It is most definitely in the super steel category.

Very VERY nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jellydonut

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



wyager said:


> Does that muzzle break really do anything? It just seems like either they don't to anything or handgun makers deliberately leave them off... legal reasons?


Compensators are good for competition use but if you were to use it for example in dark conditions the muzzle flash would screw up your night vision like a camera flash. There are plenty of dramatic photos capturing the increased and often upwards-directed flash the compensators create. The porting also increases the loudness of the gun.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



carrot said:


> No lights content...


 
Did you misplace all of them?


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



carrot said:


> No lights content... but...


Very nice! 


Monocrom said:


> Did you misplace all of them?


Pretty unlikely, but still...


----------



## carrot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TwinBlade said:


> Is that the Military? That is one SEXY knife man. I love the framelock, G10/Titanium, and what's this? CPM M4??
> 
> I saw a steel chart on that steel. It is most definitely in the super steel category.
> 
> Very VERY nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


It is a sprint run Military, exclusive to Knifeworks (and sold out).

You can, however, get a FRAMELOCK Titanium S30V Military for a pretty reasonable price, with Ti scales on both sides. This M4 Military has made me really want another completely in titanium.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Carrot:* Very nice knife! I had a S90V/CF Military that I sold. These are great knives, really miss mine. See you at PF15.:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



wyager said:


> Does that muzzle break really do anything? It just seems like either they don't to anything or handgun makers deliberately leave them off... legal reasons?




Sure, it does quite a bit depending on the load and the powder that's used. One can expect a 25-50% reduction in muzzle flip from a two port, baffled compensator of this style. Manufacturers "leave them off" because they're for specific uses. They also add weight and length to the gun which is typically undesirable for a carry gun. 


Any handgun, compensated or otherwise can cause a bright flash when fired if the powder in that particular load is a "flashy" power (it burns bright yellow or orange when fired). If you shoot with a compensator, you simply choose a cartridge loading that burns without a flash.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a nice combo - MOAB and Tactical 2000


----------



## 276

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> Here's a nice combo - MOAB and Tactical 2000



That's a nice knife


----------



## NoFair

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



carrot said:


> It is a sprint run Military, exclusive to Knifeworks (and sold out).
> 
> You can, however, get a FRAMELOCK Titanium S30V Military for a pretty reasonable price, with Ti scales on both sides. This M4 Military has made me really want another completely in titanium.



Nice pics of it Carrot. Mine is on the way, but I've gotta wait a few more days. 

Don't really need another Military, but it is my favorite larger folder and the combination of M4 and Ti/G-10 was irresistible:devil:

Sverre


----------



## nick-nack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Loving these two combos!

Strider SnG with Surefire E2DL is the perfect woods companion.





The XM-18 and Ti PD-S is about as perfect as you can get for EDC.


----------



## bobjane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

XM-18 and DGD Ti Iris.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



bobjane said:


> XM-18 and DGD Ti Iris.


Very nice, both items - very powerful, good looking and durable. Nice!


----------



## bobjane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kaichu dento said:


> Very nice, both items - very powerful, good looking and durable. Nice!


 
A little too nice to use I'm afraid. They have been condemned to a dreary life on my Happy Shelf.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



bobjane said:


> A little too nice to use I'm afraid. They have been condemned to a dreary life on my Happy Shelf.


なんでやねん！


----------



## bobjane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kaichu dento said:


> なんでやねん！


 
Google translate says "Year and why". :thinking:

If work needs doing I'll reach for these:


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



bobjane said:


> Google translate says "Year and why". :thinking:
> 
> If work needs doing I'll reach for these:


That's funny! I thought the little guy freaking out would give a pretty good idea what it meant. More like, 'what the hell are you talking about!?!'

I recognize that knife too and it's decent enough, but that XM-18 is tough enough to carry and use without ending looking much different than in does now - that's one of the great things about a stonewashed finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## jax

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The pics look good to me, Jax!


----------



## cy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

this has to be the cooolest knife/flashlight combo ever made!!
custom sheath makes all the difference. 

Flashlight & Knife in one Holster Combo

From a practical point of view, having a flashlight AND your knife together in one place is just common sense. If you are a flasholic that is

why doesn't more mfg offer them? Sales too low? Too many different combinations possible?

Here's one of the few examples that's been offered for sale.
Too pricey for most... Surefire/Strider/Special Ops Holster combo.

Surefire Strider collaboration with M2 flashlight and Strider fixed blade residing in a Special Ops holster. knife and M2 has matching serial numbers. running P60 LED dropin with 2x 123, considering boring for 18650. in actual use Surefire U2 rides in this holster.

this is one of the few flashlight/knife holsters combination offered by any mfg. it makes such functional/tactical sense, really surprised more mfg don't offer this combo.


----------



## jax

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Kraid said:


> The pics look good to me, Jax!


 thanks brother!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ASheep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are some pics of parts of my modest collection. I'm in awe of some of you guys and your amazing gear!

Pocket carry kit, there's the beater gear on the left (E1e w/LF EO-E1R; Gerber ripstop), and the dressed up titanium and bone on the right (Ti Quark 123T; Spyderco Kiwi) 





And here's the heavy artillery: 13 inch Kukuri on top, CRKT hissatsu on the left, Glock model 78 on the right.




The A2 has an onion ring with amber LEDs + LF HO-A2, the Nitecore SR3 has my home-built extension tube and the Solarforce has a LF EO-4 in it.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## jackthedog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



spankone said:


>



Nice knife. I'm usually a Spyderco fan but that Boker is on my list.


----------



## river rock

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

i want that XM-18 but 385.00


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



river rock said:


> i want that XM-18 but 385.00


 
That's actually not a bad price for one.


----------



## bobjane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> That's actually not a bad price for one.


 
Not bad considering it's the lowest price you can possibly get one for (realistically).


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a nice trio. 

M3LT - RMJ Tactical Shrike - Crusader Forge Metro Flipper







Love that Crusader Forge. Flips like butter!


----------



## carrot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sled, looking forward to seeing that M3LT in action at PF!


----------



## wyager

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sledhead, that's a great picture. That knife looks like a beast.


As a quick aside, anyone have the Kershaw Blur in S30V? I'm thinking about picking one up.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Carrot:* It'll be there! Nice light but selling it shortly.

*Wyager:* The Crusader Forge is a " beast" for sure. Fantastic knife. Hard to get but worth the effort!


----------



## KnOeFz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My gentleman's setup:






A stainless AAA battery powered twisty Cree light and a



Spyderco stag Kiwi 3 slipjoint


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a couple of my latest knives :


----------



## kabayashi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Japp, kickin this thread up again.

Spyderco UKPK
4Sevens Quark Mini 123
CRKT Folts Minimalist Bowie











4Sevens Quark AA² Tactical
Buck Vantage Select small version







4Sevens Quark AA² Tactical (moonlight mode)
SOG Aegis


----------



## Sardaukar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## M3TAL_L0RD

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Sipik SK68 Look-a-like and Sanrenmu GB4-612


----------



## altruistic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Love that Boker! What model is it and is it still available?




spankone said:


>


----------



## Machete God

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Cockroach

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Pohl Force Charlie One + Fenix PD31







Pohl Force Bravo One + ThruNite 1C


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice Charlie One - Cockroach, any chance of a picture of it in the sheath? How do you like it?


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Cockroach

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Meganoggin said:


> Nice Charlie One - Cockroach, any chance of a picture of it in the sheath? How do you like it?


















@ Meganoggin: I like it a lot. It´s my current EDC fixed knife. I wraped Paracord around it for better grip and want to make G10 knife handles soon.

To be not offtopic:


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks Cockroach - another one for the buy list!

Is that a Tec-Lok or Pohl's own clip on the sheath?

Cheers - Pete.


----------



## Cockroach

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It´s a kind of Tek Lok by "Hoeppner & Schumann" that comes original with the Charlie. In my opinion it´s not very comfortabel. It´s possible to adjust the sheath to any angle (that´s fine) - but to remove the holder from the belt you have to pull out the belt. Besides the holder imprints. I´ll order a real Tek Lok next time.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks for the information Cockroach - nice knife!


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Finally got a knife from the same country as the WiseLed.:devil:

Here's a Mikkel Willumsen XL and the Tactical 2000 - still my favorite light!!







Good stuff from Denmark :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



altruistic said:


> Love that Boker! What model is it and is it still available?


 
That looks like the Boker plus Exskelibur 2 model. I believe it's still available.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Are my eyes playing a trick on me, or is that Spyderco convexed?


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Kraid said:


> Are my eyes playing a trick on me, or is that Spyderco convexed?



Trick of the light (iphone pic). It just gets a whack on the Sharpmaker and a few swipes on the strop.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Cockroach

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hinderer XM-18's and SPY 007's





Kershaw and PhotonFanatic


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just got this today ...thanks Defabricata ! 
Shado you've got some very nice lights and knives there...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cw_mi said:


> Just got this today ...thanks Defabricata !


 

Glad it made it to you safely!!:wave:..and_ Thank You!!_
I'm REALLY going to miss that one!! Just greatful I had the chance to enjoy it!!
Great pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Glad it made it to you safely!!:wave:..and_ Thank You!!_
> I'm REALLY going to miss that one!! Just greatful I had the chance to enjoy it!!
> Great pics!:thumbsup:


 
Thanks,
It is bigger than I thought.. it dwarfs my large Serbenza and WT Model 2 but I think it's going to be a keeper for sure. Funny thing is it scares my wife ! LOL She likes guns but is intimidated by this beast of a knife... go figure. 
Take care !


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This arrived today from TNK,






I really wanted a Hinderer Fieldtac, but ...... I found this Strider GW/AR T at True North Knives. This is one thick piece of steel (1/4" THICK CPM S30V). I was even able to mount a Wee weapon light on it :devil:


----------



## RepProdigious

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thats not a knife, thats a piece of a bridge in the wrong steel with an edge ground on it.....

Me like!!


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Surefire M4 with KT4-CB and SW01 fatty
ESEE 5P





Titanium 
Mac's SST-50 EDC
Surefire EW-04 Delta
Chris Reeve Large Sebenza 21
Chris Reeve Umnumzaan


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cw_mi said:


> Just got this today ...thanks Defabricata !
> Shado you've got some very nice lights and knives there...




Dayum!!

Nice knife...what is it?


B


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MorpheusT1 said:


> Dayum!!
> 
> Nice knife...what is it?
> 
> 
> B


 Thanks,
It is a Dwaine Carrillo Tripwire #7 , Check out his website http://www.airkatknives.com/ , He makes some insane knives.


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are a few:

Ti-pd-s mizer & ZT 0551





Ra CLICKY 200CN & case stockman


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

CMG Infinity, Quark miniAA neut., FFFBM (Busse Battle Mistress)


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

One more


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Original Benchmade AFCK. One of the greatest one-handers ever made. I still have my black, combo-edge, version.

Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yes it is a beuty 

I actually got this knife as a gift from a member here at CPF. It was a very nice gesture and i will never forget it.
Here is some more pictures that i took a couple of days ago.

*Benchmade AFCK left hand Version with Combo edge.*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Mac's Customs Copper TRI EDC (Proto) and Hinderer XM-18 3.5" Stonewashed Flipper





Lunasol 20 with AOTH Gator Holster and Hinderer XM-18 3.5" Stonewashed Non-Flipper 





SPY 007 Cree (R2) with AOTH Stingray Holster and Hinderer XM-18 3" Custom with Smooth C/F Scale


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Dang Shado,

Stop flashing those XM-18`s in my face 







J/K

Im just jealous!








Thanks for sharing!
B


----------



## MetalZone

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Benchmade Mini Griptilian Tanto and Spyderco Dragonfly SS with SF L1, Quark AA Tac XP-E NW, Lummi Wee and Raw...


----------



## bmcgators98

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Shot at 2011-03-10


----------



## doktorziplok

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

morris friction folder + mac's tri-edc





southard tozer + 007


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My blingiest combo, usually for the weekends: Ti Ra Clicky, Ti MiNi AA, and Caly 3 Carbon Fiber...








A combo that means business: a C2 loaded with a SST50, and a SOG Twitch XL..







A pile of lights and blades...


----------



## bmcgators98

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Shot at 2011-04-03

Chris Reeve Mnandi
Muyshond Aeon
Vess Leatherworks Wallet


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

^^ Very classy setup.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Sorry for the bad pic


----------



## QtrHorse

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What is the knife on the right?


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



QtrHorse said:


> What is the knife on the right?



That's a Hinderer XM-18 3" flipper w/Stonewashed Spanto, Very nice!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



shado said:


> That's a Hinderer XM-18 3" flipper w/Stonewashed Spanto, Very nice!


 
And not easy to come by.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



shado said:


> That's a Hinderer XM-18 3" flipper w/Stonewashed Spanto, Very nice!


 
Yep, that's the one. Thanks again to Blub & Shado. 

p.s. I will keep my eyes peeled for a non flipper for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MorpheusT1 said:


>



Wow... that's an original AFCK... Looks to be in great shape... one of the best folders ever created IMHO. My brother still carries the one he's had since the 90's.


----------



## xathor

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I could have sworn I had a membership at CPF but apparently not (especially the fact that I have bought stuff from members on the forum) ... I guess CPF forgot about me. Haha.

Anyways, I took this picture the other day, figured I would share with you guys...








I was just goofing off out of boredom. Handheld HDR... Glock is 1035 out of 2006 and my Barrage is 19 of 1000. Now I just need to get a numbered flashlight to complete my combo.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



xathor said:


> I could have sworn I had a membership at CPF but apparently not (especially the fact that I have bought stuff from members on the forum) ... I guess CPF forgot about me. Haha.



You likely did have an account on here. But if you made it recently, it was likely the victim of the Great Crash of 2011. Posts, and even accounts, for 3 - 4 months at the end of 2010 to the start of 2011 were pretty much all lost.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A odd couple for sure. Copper 26650, cryos head. Van 5.6 R5 quad. Snakewood Mnandi CRK.


----------



## lpd226

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Jetbeam raptor rrt-0 r5 and Boker mini.


----------



## xathor

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> You likely did have an account on here. But if you made it recently, it was likely the victim of the Great Crash of 2011. Posts, and even accounts, for 3 - 4 months at the end of 2010 to the start of 2011 were pretty much all lost.


 

Yeah, that was probably it then.


Question: On my barrage I have the Aluminum and G10 handles. I was thinking about removing the G10 and making custom made hardwood inserts. I was wondering if anyone has tried to do this before and where they might have acquired various types of wood. I am about to spend the rest of the year in the desert (middle east) and I am wondering how wooden handled knives hold up.


----------



## Gravitron

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



xathor said:


> I could have sworn I had a membership at CPF but apparently not (especially the fact that I have bought stuff from members on the forum) ... I guess CPF forgot about me. Haha.
> 
> Anyways, I took this picture the other day, figured I would share with you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just goofing off out of boredom. Handheld HDR... Glock is 1035 out of 2006 and my Barrage is 19 of 1000. Now I just need to get a numbered flashlight to complete my combo.


 
Wow...simply beautiful pic. Is that how it turns out, or was it edited to look like that? Nice Either way...adn the beat-up 6P just tops it off!


----------



## Ward

Gayle Bradley + HDS Rotary


----------



## liyinuo00

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I am a chinese live in china.and dont have much money.so i only ha



ve few cheap things


----------



## liyinuo00

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

just one more


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



liyinuo00 said:


> just one more


 
Nice pics , really like the Spy and the Carrillo.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sorry for the crappy pic...


----------



## Blueskies123

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What is that to the right of the leatherman and Knife? On post 747.


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Blueskies123 said:


> What is that to the right of the leatherman and Knife? On post 747.




Cool Fall SPY 007


----------



## NaturalMystic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

In layman's terms it's a sexy flashlight!


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



liyinuo00 said:


> just one more



3 post and you have a Spy and a Carrillo. This could be interesting.


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MorpheusT1 said:


> Dang Shado,
> 
> Stop flashing those XM-18`s in my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> Im just jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> B



This ones for you Benny :wave:

Three T's and only one XM,

Front





Back


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You are such a Tease :thumbsup:


----------



## shomie911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The usual duo:

(didn't notice I didn't focus the RA Clicky until too late)


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



shomie911 said:


> The usual duo:
> 
> (didn't notice I didn't focus the RA Clicky until too late)


:twothumbs

-------------–






Ti-pd-s mizer
Newly acquired Hinderer xm-18 3"


----------



## shomie911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fisk-king said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> -------------–
> 
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/Fiskking/IMG_20110416_201108.jpg
> 
> Ti-pd-s mizer
> Newly acquired Hinderer xm-18 3"



That Hinderer looks incredible.

Here's an update :devil::


----------



## xathor

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Sorry about my beat-up 6P in my last pic. That's its bad side. I was stuck in a third world country for a little while and I was on night shift so it got heavy duty use. It has a CustomLites XPG-Q5 7A3 drop in. Should be 260 lumens or so. It got quite a reputation for being able to light up the night when needed. Kudo's to CustomLites because it has been utterly reliable when I have needed it the most. 

For this picture I pulled my Dan Wesson CCO out of my Crossbreed Supertuck holster without wiping it down or anything so you can see it in its natural state. Its a beautiful gun and shows well when its cleaned up. Also seen is one of the Checkmate magazines and some Hornady Critical Defense 185gr 45ACP.

My Benchmade 581 has been sharpened by me to a 40 degree inclusive angle. It's wicked sharp and love to show it off.


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just received my first Gavina today from Steve. Here's a picture with another XM-18


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







EDC for today:
ti pd-s mizer
HINDERER XM-18 3"

Real money...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Genuine silver and gold?

Ah, worth its' weight in . . . silver and gold.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Genuine silver and gold?
> 
> Ah, worth its' weight in . . . silver and gold.


 

Better get it while you can...


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My most recent transgressions! :devil:






And I can't not give my babies some love too!


----------



## thedukeoftank

While my pairings are not as lavish and exotic as many of you fine gentlemen, they do get me through the day in one piece and in peace.


----------



## billwilson

*My EDC knives*

New here
Not a Flashaholic yet (i have less than 20)
Merely a Problem user oo:

Dont have pics of the lights.... yet

Here is a few of my EDC rotation


----------



## 5150Bronco

*Re: My EDC knives*






here you go. enjoy.


----------



## r_x

*Re: My EDC knives*






Large Sebenza 21 and HDS Rotary


----------



## Cockroach

*Re: My EDC knives*


----------



## Kingfisher

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



bmcgators98 said:


> Shot at 2011-04-03
> 
> Chris Reeve Mnandi
> Muyshond Aeon
> Vess Leatherworks Wallet



Absolutely wonderful!!!!

I never tire of looking through this thread - keep em' coming!


----------



## oregon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Kuo Shilin Cutter, family made since 1870, illuminated by black bamboo.


----------



## alfa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new knife:


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



oregon said:


> Kuo Shilin Cutter, family made since 1870, illuminated by black bamboo.


 
Wow! That is a NICE knife! And not something that you see every day!


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A couple of pimped Emersons with my great grandfather's light. I aim to make it work again.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Great old torch Kraid. Talk to member Essexman on here, he has a collection of similar old flashlights converted to work with LED's. Nice blades too!


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks, brother! I'll do that!


----------



## oregon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thank you for the kind words Kraid. Love a vintage torch and yours is tip top.

Here is the original slip joint Kuo knife, 3" blade of zinc clad carbon steel, with its bigger brother, 4" flat ground blade of the same materials and a brilliant hotwire, AKA overkill, 2D ROP:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not a great pic, but a matching set of my home made knives and matching C2s


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice work. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## Raoul

*Lights & knives*

Here are some of my SF's together with some cutlery.


----------



## Craig K

*Re: Lights & knives*

Nice photos,...nice lights and very nice Knives.


----------



## knifeguy68

*Re: Lights & knives*

Lights and knives just go so well together.


----------



## alfa

*Re: Lights & knives*

Nice pics! And nice knives...
But there is already a similar topic, here


----------



## wakemare

*Re: Lights & knives*

Nice blades man. I live in a country that has banned the import of folding knives... I do however have a greatcollection purchased before the legislative alteration. My EDCs are ALWAYS Novatac 120P (recently replaced by Jetbeam RRT-0) and my Benchmade 750 full titanium framelock. Absolutely stunning combination. I'm no gangsta wannab punk that thinks of knives as a weapon. They are a very useful tool combination. Great for everyday life stuff. Cutting envelopes open. Box opening... U OBVIOUSLY know the deal. I just wish that my blades could LEGALLY be carried and LEGALLY be purchased and imports etc... Sad state of affairs when a man can't be a man anymore and use tools and carry them to help him in his everyday life. The government keeps taking our self determination away. They keep infringing on our ability to think for ourselves. An unarmed society can't defend themselves and a society that has limited access to tools has to pay others who are licensed to carry them to perform tasks for us so they can gain more revenue from the tax on the work performed AND the revenue from the license application process... Lol. Sucks


----------



## Craig K

*Re: Lights & knives*

Great thread link alfa.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new Rotary and Gerber Mini Covert FAST Serrated. Not quite as nice as the other knives pictured, but I like it. It has the assisted open that makes it open lightning quick with just a flick of the finger.


----------



## Napalm

*Re: Lights & knives*



wakemare said:


> I live in a country that has banned the import of folding knives...



You mean can't even get a Victorinox swiss army knife or a Gerber STL 2.0 to open envelopes? 

Which country is it?

Nap.


----------



## pmek5

*Re: Lights & knives*

Chris Reeve Sebenza :thumbsup:

(Edit for Whetrock - Should have mentioned that I have a Small Sebenza 21 in my pocket also)


----------



## whetrock

*Re: Lights & knives*

I've got a large 21 sebenza in my pocket right now paired up with my cheapy inova X1 thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlPal

*Re: Lights & knives*



alfa said:


> Nice pics! And nice knives...
> But there is already a similar topic, here


 
Thanks for posting this link alfa. Some really nice pics that I hadn't seen before. I've got to start shopping for a good digital camera so I can post some photos.


----------



## choombak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A matching duo. The Sage 2 is my EDC (alternates with the ByrdRench), but Mako has not seen much use yet (got it recently)


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Nice work. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill



Thank you kind Sir!


----------



## wakemare

*Re: Lights & knives*

We can get victorinox n wenger n leatherman multitools. BUT I prefer not to have a pouch on my belt in th office. Also a pocket knife is for me a usable item for all kinds of poop. But a victorinox is such a weak lame knife. I'm in Australia... We used to be able to get spring assisted knives. Folders. Open assist. All kinds a poop. Now it's all gone and really in my state the only flashlights available r led lenser and maglite... Some surefires and some inova maybe. Tho I aint seen an inova for ages. It's really backwards here. When I asked the local gadget store guy to ask his boss to get a wider selection of all kinds of lights. However he said they tried jetbeam but due to no local service centre they can't really sell them. 'what happens If it breaks? No one could repair it!' lol 

Bring on the spyderco Millie and my gladius. Match made in heavan... Cold steel scimitar and led lenser p7. Columbia River Knife and Tool M16-14 Big Dog and led lenser mt7. Yyyeeeaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Craig K

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I live in Canberra Australia and I bought a couple of folding knives with locking blades on the internet about 12 months ago and I got them but about 2 months ago I bought another folding knife with a locking blade and I never received it, customs must have kept it, so does this mean you can't buy folders with locking blades in Australia anymore?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Guys, this thread is for showcasing knives & lights in your collections, or just those that you own, use, and enjoy. Post pics if you'd like. However . . . 

It's not a discussion thread about Australian customs regarding folding knives with locks. Please make a seperate topic about that issue in the Cafe, or the knives sub-forum on CPF. Thank you.


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EDC users with proud pocket lint.


----------



## black kamagong

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cw_mi said:


> Just got this today ...thanks Defabricata !
> Shado you've got some very nice lights and knives there...


 
I gotta say i love your knife cw : )


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I dont need to edc a knife but, they are cool


----------



## uknewbie

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



bmcgators98 said:


> Shot at 2011-04-03
> 
> Chris Reeve Mnandi
> Muyshond Aeon
> Vess Leatherworks Wallet



Now that is something special.

Please advise how many relatives I have to kill/sell to obtain this setup.

I will do it immediately.


----------



## paddling_man

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'll add some fast, easily accessible ones.

From the pocket:

Chris Reeve Sebenza Lg Classic and Jetbeam RRT-2 R5.






From the 5.11 Push man-bag... Swamp Rat SAR and Fenix T1.






From the trunk... Kelsey Creek (Dave Wesner) Custom A2 Chopper, Scrap Yard INFI S4 and a Energizer Hardcase.











From the center console... Busse Boss Jack in Mashed Cat kydex and a SF E2E.


----------



## notsofast

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Got interested in knives last fall, here are some of my fixed blades and lights.


----------



## knifeguy68

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Chevy-SS

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## njet212

One of my favorite knife and light because it's so simple and don't take much room. Always take them along with my other EDC stuff, never go outside without them.




Preon Revo SS XPG S2
Benchmade Nagara
Lighter 
Cell Phone


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'll play.

here is a S-Mini with a Original OX Forge Black Knife. :devil:


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






I never leave home without these.

Guess what model Victorinox that is


----------



## Kingfisher

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Must get round to doing some serious knife/light pics sometime: Here's a simple little setup I just did -


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Heavy Duty...


----------



## JoVo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

_to be deleted, I'm sorry..._


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

oo:


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> oo:



Niiice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ohio-roadking

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Meganoggin said:


> Heavy Duty...


 
very cool pic


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks.  That combo is for kickin' butt in STYLE. LOL.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Meganoggin said:


> Heavy Duty...


 
I didn't think the Lumens Factory head would work on that Leef body. Guess I was wrong.

Sweet set-up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> I didn't think the Lumens Factory head would work on that Leef body. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Sweet set-up! :thumbsup:



Yep works fine - I did wonder myself, it's quite big, but monster runtimes make up for that!


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



black kamagong said:


> I gotta say i love your knife cw : )


 
Thanks !


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

When traveling light. 

Dalton Swinger Auto, and a Xeno E03 Pocket Rocket.


----------



## bmcgators98

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*











Martin Tejas & McGizmo Haiku


----------



## monju123

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




P1020071 by kjohn1234, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisdm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

These are a few of my favorite things:


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Have had these for awhile. Don't think they are available anymore.


----------



## Agile54

*Various EDC Tools*

No Stickman, flashmenow nor Chrisdm quality but some tools that weave their way thru my EDC routine @ various times of the day.

Clearly the X300 + it's unpictured X200B brother goes on a HG but this is an edge & light thread no?


----------



## mikekoz

*Re: Various EDC Tools*


----------



## shomie911

*Re: Various EDC Tools*



mikekoz said:


>


 
Ah, I see you have the very rare, custom, titanium, diamond dlc-coated, codename "butter" knife. I'm envious. :devil:


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: Various EDC Tools*

A potato peeler and a butter knife, you are set.


----------



## ohio-roadking

*Re: Various EDC Tools*


----------



## black kamagong

*Re: Various EDC Tools*



Agile54 said:


> No Stickman, flashmenow nor Chrisdm quality but some tools that weave their way thru my EDC routine @ various times of the day.
> 
> Clearly the X300 + it's unpictured X200B brother goes on a HG but this is an edge & light thread no?


 
I like the knife in the middle : )


----------



## jwyj

*Re: Various EDC Tools*

My friend (Alantch) took these 3 photos of my knives and light.

1st up is orange. 





Then green.





Then... yellow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Various EDC Tools*

I really like the yellow shot, you have reminded me that I must get a yellow G2 before they are gone.


----------



## bigchelis

*Re: Various EDC Tools*

OH My God!!!!!!!!
Awesome.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:






jwyj said:


> My friend (Alantch) took these 3 photos of my knives and light.
> 
> 1st up is orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then... yellow. :thumbsup:


----------



## WadeF

*Re: Various EDC Tools*

How about a flashlight that's a knife, or is it a knife that's a flashlight? Either way, it's one knife for all environments.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Various EDC Tools*

Wade, I can see an issue! What if you want to cut something in the dark?....

Cool item though.

Edit: is it Klingon?


----------



## WadeF

*Re: Various EDC Tools*



Meganoggin said:


> Wade, I can see an issue! What if you want to cut something in the dark?....
> 
> Cool item though.
> 
> Edit: is it Klingon?



It is a silly item. How about walking down a dark trail in the woods, with the flashlight pointed away from you, and the blade pointed towards you?  Wouldn't want to trip. I guess you could keep the knife in the sheath and use the flashlight that way. If you had to cut something in the dark, I guess you would want to wear light colored clothing so the light could reflect back onto the item you are cutting.  It was made by United Cutlery.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Various EDC Tools*

Awesome item, it will probably be worth a fortune in a few years.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Various EDC Tools*



WadeF said:


> It was made by United Cutlery.


 
LOL !

That should have been the first thing you mentioned. Looks like your Dereelight has nothing to worry about in terms of getting left behind in favor of the new addition.


----------



## Energie




----------



## Miles_PerHour

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tk45





Lenser K3


----------



## Tuikku

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Energie said:


>


 
Small, simple and handy, I like that pic!


----------



## juplin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Mine


----------



## guiri

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Well, I don't have any pics of my knives and lights but I thought I'd post a couple of drawings of knives I designed a bunch of years ago. See post #208
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...iches-Oh-My!&p=3661721&viewfull=1#post3661721

Oh Noggin, don't worry. If they ever run out of yellow G2's, I have one that I don't use so don't sweat it.

George


----------



## Shooter21

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

cant find pics of my lights but here are some of my blades


----------



## EnduringEagle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Never bring a knife to gunfight!! (Not my picture but own all equip and use 4Sevens G5 or Fenix TA20)


----------



## enomosiki

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Before anyone asks; yes, I carry those every time I leave the house.


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



enomosiki said:


> Before anyone asks; yes, I carry those every time I leave the house.


 

enomosiki, I have a question. Is that camo duct tape on your lights ? 

The Phrase "You might be a red-neck if you camo duct tape your lights" is screaming at me. Just wanted to share. 

Now the voices can leave my head.  :devil:


----------



## enomosiki

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



flashmenow said:


> enomosiki, I have a question. Is that camo duct tape on your lights ?
> 
> The Phrase "You might be a red-neck if you camo duct tape your lights" is screaming at me. Just wanted to share.
> 
> Now the voices can leave my head.  :devil:



Not exactly "duct" tape. They are Camo Forms, which is reusable, self-clinging tapes made out of durable fabric. I usually put them on stuff that I need to protect from scruffs and impacts, and they also provide much better grip as well. My T20C2 MkII and P20C2 MkII are covered with it as well.


----------



## windmill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

my EDC couple:

4Sevens Preon I mounted with shallow clicky and a Victorinox Farmer.


----------



## Mags

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My favorites
















Not so favorites, as their condition indicates


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



windmill said:


> my EDC couple:
> 
> 4Sevens Preon I mounted with shallow clicky and a Victorinox Farmer.


 
Ironically, I have a similar pair. 

My Preon 1 has a standard Preon 2 tailcap along with a titanium head.

I originally bought a used Pioneer model with black scales. But it was stolen by a postal worker. When the seller learned what happened, he offered me a used Farmer with red scales to replace it. That one thankfully arrived safe & sound.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Double Post*


----------



## WizardCon215

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> You've got knives.... You've got lights.
> 
> Put them together in cool combos.
> 
> Here's one I call my "Gentleman's EDC."
> 
> Pewter Maglite Solitaire, recently modded with ArcMania LED upgrade, and SOG Twitch II.


 Very cool hopefully sometime in the years they can combine into 1. If they havent already.


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

MT UTX-85 along with one of my pocket rocket builds.


----------



## freq18hz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





click link below for full pic
http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq184/freq18hz/IMG_0856.jpg


4Sevens Quark Tactical, Chris Reeve small Sebenza, Omega Seamaster automatic chronometer


-Freq


----------



## wuyeah

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Never Too Late To Join The Fun


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

@*wuyeah

Nice G-shocks 
*


----------



## wuyeah

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kj2 said:


> @*wuyeah
> 
> Nice G-shocks
> *


 
Thanks


----------



## schmanto

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

doesn't work. sry

please delete


----------



## schmanto




----------



## alantch

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## samgab

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oooh, this is a good game:




I'll try to come up with some better stuff in the following days.


----------



## fyrstormer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You guys carry some effing enormous knives, you know that? I've never needed a knife with more than a 3" blade for anything except cooking, and I've spent plenty of time in the woods. Do you use them to hunt bears, or what?


----------



## bill_n_opus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fyrstormer said:


> You guys carry some effing enormous knives, you know that? I've never needed a knife with more than a 3" blade for anything except cooking, and I've spent plenty of time in the woods. Do you use them to hunt bears, or what?


 
You know what they say about guys with big knives ... 




I'm just kidding. 

I went on vacation through the Oregon Coast and picked up a cool little knife at a custom maker in Gearhart, Or ... i'll have to put up some pics when I get the chance.


----------



## Lightdadark

Kershaw Scallion and one of my modded AA Maglites.


----------



## raiderkilo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## DisrupTer911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Leatherman Skeletool CX
Fenix TK11
_Both EDC_






Anyone have any suggestions for a flush threaded ring to replace the tactical grip? Hate that piece lol


----------



## Lightdadark

Love those Skeletools, but didn't yours come with the Monarch torch? Those are sweet little lights.


----------



## DisrupTer911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nope. Not sure if that's maybe a package deal. I bought my skeletool standalone.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DisrupTer911 said:


> Nope. Not sure if that's maybe a package deal. I bought my skeletool standalone.


 
They are sold as both seperately, or as a package deal.

But the seperate units are more common.


----------



## Lightdadark

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yeah, I got a combo deal but it was the Freestyle, and a Monarch 300. It came with a carry case and I use them both daily at work.


----------



## Eric Isaacson

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is my daily knife/light EDC
CRK Mnandi and HDS Rotary(cerakote sniper gray)


----------



## kengostar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

McGizmo Mule Hi CRI & My old knife ...& NEW Paracord Wrapped Handle.
The knife is memento of my dad.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

@KENGOSTAR - very nice combo, I like the patina on your Dads old knife and the sheath.


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## newless

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Overclocker said:


>


 
OT, sorry, but that's a nice looking little Bersa. Is that a 9mm or .45? It doesn't look like their .380s....


----------



## Incidentalist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I took this pic a year or so ago, but the light and knives are still my primary work edc. I change them out from time to time since I have so many options, but I always go back to this combo. I still have the gun, but opt for lighter options most of the time.


----------



## tel0004

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I present to you two products that are regarded to be classic designs that have stood the test of time, and stand as examples of 'getting it done right the first time'.






(I think the person in the above post stole my knife, and my desk)


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



BigBluefish said:


> OT, sorry, but that's a nice looking little Bersa. Is that a 9mm or .45? It doesn't look like their .380s....


 
it's a 40s&w though the 9mm version looks exactly the same.


----------



## moshow9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What's another Sebenza


----------



## Incidentalist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I just got a new limited Sebenza in the mail on Monday and I'm currently waiting for my newest light to arrive. Once it is here, I'll post a pic of them together. I think they'll make a sexy combo.


----------



## moshow9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Incidentalist said:


> I just got a new limited Sebenza in the mail on Monday and I'm currently waiting for my newest light to arrive. Once it is here, I'll post a pic of them together. I think they'll make a sexy combo.


 Oohh what year? Gah.. guess I'll have to wait so not to make you spoil the surprise. Unless you want to. 

I have one coming in myself (hopefully tomorrow)....wonder if it might be the same variation.


----------



## Incidentalist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not a yearly inlaid limited, but one limited to a specific dealer. That's all I'm going to say, you'll have to wait for the pics. :devil:


----------



## WadeF

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fyrstormer said:


> You guys carry some effing enormous knives, you know that? I've never needed a knife with more than a 3" blade for anything except cooking, and I've spent plenty of time in the woods. Do you use them to hunt bears, or what?


 
Here's a little Ti Quark Mini 123 with a small Case slip joint.  




The flashlight and knife maybe small, but they are surrounded by a lot of wood.


----------



## Chris_Himself

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Mags

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fyrstormer said:


> You guys carry some effing enormous knives, you know that? I've never needed a knife with more than a 3" blade for anything except cooking, and I've spent plenty of time in the woods. Do you use them to hunt bears, or what?



For Dragon-slaying


----------



## Desinho

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## radioactive_man

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC: A RRT-0 (XP-G R5) 5-stage, and a Loewenmesser slipjoint folder.





My backups: A Fenix LD01 (XP-E R2), and a Leatherman Squirt P4 with a penny knife blade.





In Denmark we can only carry knives longer than 2.75 inches and knives with lockable blades, if we can document that the knives are going to be used for a specific lawful purpose (hunting, fishing, camping etc.). Even then the knives may only be carried while you travel directly from your home and to the site where the knife is to be used and back, so proper knives like the ones posted previously are not an option for EDC here.


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






And Atwood.


----------



## lateralus180

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Wildlands

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Man, some folks have some gorgeous lights and knives. I stopped carrying expensive knives now that I carry a Sig p238. I use the knives a lot for pretty mundane tasks, and cheap ones work pretty decent. Daily carry is the Zebralight SC600 and Maratec.







I do like to find them in the dark though.


----------



## Wildlands

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## Dual

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*











Some other blades.


----------



## Kingfisher

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

d-leted


----------



## Zen Ape

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Will Zermano Azriel and Tri-EDC for when I feel like dressing up.










Black Hawk B-Wharned and Quark 123*2 for when I feel like being casual.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*The Work Horses.(aka EDC trio)





The Special Occasions. 





The MD2/HCRI and The New Toy.*


----------



## mcmc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



juplin said:


> Mine


 
WHat is the light in this pic? Looks awesome!

Does the bullet have a charge? =)


----------



## papa_mcb

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Actually just got rid of the light this week and now I carry a E05





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Two custom Ti/bronze aluminum XM-L lights from Saltytri and one of my favorite custom knives from EL Iverson. Damasteel blade, Eggerling bolsters, ti liners and fossil tortoise shell scales with gold leaf behind them.


----------



## Wildlands

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cw_mi said:


> Two custom Ti/bronze aluminum XM-L lights from Saltytri and one of my favorite custom knives from EL Iverson. Damasteel blade, Eggerling bolsters, ti liners and fossil tortoise shell scales with gold leaf behind them.


 
Wow, seriously beautiful trio. The tortoise shell pattern is really a nice touch. I think I would keep those in a safe


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Wildlands said:


> Wow, seriously beautiful trio. The tortoise shell pattern is really a nice touch. I think I would keep those in a safe


 
Thanks, the smaller light and the knife was my EDC this evening. I hate leaving anything in the safe. The handles are actually fossil tortoise shell that the maker recycled from some vintage hair brushes that he found at an antique sale.


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my current "Big Boys",

Olight SR90 and Wendigo Bowie w/Giraffe Bone handle


----------



## Tuikku

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kengostar said:


> McGizmo Mule Hi CRI & My old knife ...& NEW Paracord Wrapped Handle.
> The knife is memento of my dad.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

From the tool box - Benchmade WARN 583SBK-1, and Mini-Mag 2AA with Terralux LED and Clicky:






From the BoB - G2Z with Tan/M4 Spyderco Manix2, Tan SYKCO War Dog (and Rainwalker leather sheath), and camo Vic Huntsman:





From the portable toolkit - Fenix LD01, Kershaw Salvo, and Leatherman Kick:





From the EDC Bag - Cu Maratac AAA, Cayenne Case Medium Stockman, and Blaze Leatherman Juice S2:





From the pocket - JETBeam E3S and Kershaw Shallot:





A few of my favorite things - Green Tiablo A7 with Benchmade 940:





For Night Hikes - SureFire 6P with Malkoff M61W, and Spyderco Manix2:





From my daily driver glovebox - Lumintop TD15x, SOG Fusion, and SOG PocketPlier:





From my classic car glovebox - Mag 3AA LED and Kershaw Blur:





The dress carry - Stainless Maratac AAA and Kershaw Leek:


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

One of my favorite combo's,

McGizmo Lunasol 20 and Hinderer XM-18 Custom 3" "Deep Swedge Spearpoint" Non-Flipper with Smooth Carbon Fiber Scale


----------



## Cheapskate

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## moshow9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## freakflag

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fenix L2D Q5, Scrapper 6, and my trusty FNP-40. I call this my, "Get behind me, Baby. I'll take care of this." rig.  

Edit: Epic photo posting fail. Sweet pic, though. Take my word for it.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Z3 / M2 with Dalton LRRP with black scales. (Im not a white linen scales kinda guy)


----------



## alantch

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





My 2 XM-18s with the PH40.


----------



## BikerTrash

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Custom XM-24 Slicer with a Sunwayman V10R Ti with custom switch.


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Zen Ape

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



JWRitchie76 said:


>


What light is that?


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Zen Ape said:


> What light is that?


 
The little one is a Muyshondt Aeon w/ warm LED. The other is a Surefire Lego comprised of E1e body, E2d tail, VME head and Malkoff M31W drop-in. I just installed the E1b clip today. It's one hell of a pocket rocket, great tint and beam with Surefire and Malkoff reliability.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A good-looking lego SureFire.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a pair that would get the job done - Crusader Forge Metro 4" and a MJ SF III

Love this thread - keep them coming.


----------



## COAST

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



shado said:


> One of my favorite combo's,
> 
> McGizmo Lunasol 20 and Hinderer XM-18 Custom 3" "Deep Swedge Spearpoint" Non-Flipper with Smooth Carbon Fiber Scale


 
Love the carbon fiber!


----------



## black kamagong

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

L2T pimped out with my strider


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



JWRitchie76 said:


>


 
What is that clip/bottleopener/screwdriver?

It looks like a good combination.


----------



## SRacer2000

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My current EDC light and fixed blade: SureFire G2 LED w/ Z59 and SOG Field Pup I


----------



## TCW 60

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



GunnarGG said:


> What is that clip/bottleopener/screwdriver?
> 
> It looks like a good combination.



It's a Munroe Dangler.


----------



## eloreno

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

These came in the mail last week:


----------



## Bass

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My only knife:


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TCW 60 said:


> It's a Munroe Dangler.



Munroe _MEGA_ Dangler!


----------



## GBD

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is my work EDC right now, a stanley folding knife/stanley knife combo, and a solarforce L2 with an XM-L drop in.






These are not so EDC, but I like them none-the-less, SST-90 X6 (1500lm) and a machete.


----------



## cubegleamer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mossyoak said:


> very sharp setup you've got there.



Are those red CR2 Ion flashlights from Endeavour still available anywhere on the web?


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



JWRitchie76 said:


> Munroe _MEGA_ Dangler!


 
Thank you.
It seems handy but is pretty expensive and also hard to get.


----------



## Mag317

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My humble knife and light.


----------



## cubegleamer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## eloreno

Sent from the Adirondacks using Tapatalk


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Always nice to see a Strider!


----------



## eloreno

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Meganoggin said:


> Always nice to see a Strider!



I agree! 

Here are a couple more I snapped with a better camera. (drives me crazy the PD31 is out of focus) I got bitten by the knife bug hard, and just recently the light bug!


----------



## Total_Filth

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I need to get a new knife.

TF


----------



## Brasso

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Crappy cellphone picture. Sebenza and a Surefire L1.


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

These arrived a couple of days ago,

Mac's Tri-EDC and Munroe Revenant NTG (6AL4V Titanium Blade/carbide edged blade)


----------



## Lightdadark

These are just my latest... Kershaw Zing, and Solarforce L2X.


----------



## juplin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mcmc said:


> WHat is the light in this pic? Looks awesome!
> 
> Does the bullet have a charge? =)


The light is EX10 Ti first version.
The bullet is autually a cigarette lighter.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Craig K

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What axe is that?


----------



## red_hackle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Craig K said:


> What axe is that?


 
Looks like an M48 Hawk from United Cutlery...


----------



## Craig K

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yep that is it, thanks red_hackle.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



red_hackle said:


> Looks like an M48 Hawk from United Cutlery...


 
Correct!


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A few I like real well. Not the best photo, but hey.


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

These lights don't look that great due to wear but I think they still look good to me.


----------



## DisrupTer911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Which Gerber is that?


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DisrupTer911 said:


> Which Gerber is that?


 
I'm not sure who the question was directed at, but the the older one in my photo was called a "Rolox"


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DisrupTer911 said:


> Which Gerber is that?


 
the multitool looks to be a black oxide coated Diesel, with Happy Birthday Johnny! written on it...


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mossyoak said:


> the multitool looks to be a black oxide coated Diesel, with Happy Birthday Johnny! written on it...


 
That is correct.


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The Gerber Diesel and Gerber Recon.


----------



## liquidsix

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mrlysle said:


> A few I like real well. Not the best photo, but hey.



Nice V10R! How did you get the clip on that? Where did you get the clip for that?


----------



## Nachtwacht

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*











Knives clockwise (starting upper right): 
- Fallkniven F1; VG10: standard handles.
- Spyderco Bushcraft; O1; black G10 handles;
- SWC bushcraft knife (AKA: 'Ray Mears bushcraft knife'); O1; Iroko handles;
- Bark River Aurora; A2; antique ivory micarta handles;
- Bark River Bravo 1; A2; black canvas micarta handles;
- Mora Clipper 860 MG. 

Lights clockwise (starting upper right):
- Malkoff MD2; 2-mode (hi-low); M61 HCRI; clip + tailstanding shroud;
- SureFire A2 Aviator;
- SureFire C3; 
- SureFire LX2;
- HDS Ra Clicky High CRI;
- Malkoff Wildcat V2.

and some big guns...





- Knife on the left: Buck Knives 'Ron Hood Hoodlum'; 5160 steel;
- Knife on the right: Cold Steel Gurkha Kukri; SK5;
- Axe: Gransfors Bruks small forest axe;
- Light (high): Maglite Magcharger;
- Light (low): Streamlight SL20-x;

and some small ones...





- Knife (high): Spyderco Sage 2; CPM S30V; Integral lock; 
- Knife (low): Chris Reeve Small Sebenza 21; S35VN; Integral lock;
- Light (left): HDS Ra Clicky High Cri;
- Light (right): SureFire LX2.


----------



## Craig K

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mossyoak said:


> the multitool looks to be a black oxide coated Diesel, with Happy Birthday Johnny! written on it...



Wow....well spotted, from that photo how did you make out the Happy Birthday Johnny written on it?


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Craig K said:


> Wow....well spotted, from that photo how did you make out the Happy Birthday Johnny written on it?


 
Probably another iPad user.


----------



## bondr006

Yeah! Pinch to zoom is cool.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mrlysle said:


> A few I like real well. Not the best photo, but hey.


 
whats that lil black knife with the carbon fiber handle?
that thing is a beauty!!! i want.

and for some reason Shado's purple Tri-EDC looks delicious!


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



liquidsix said:


> Nice V10R! How did you get the clip on that? Where did you get the clip for that?



Thanks. The clip is a titanium one from Steve Ku. I added a little color with some heat treatment but it doesn't show up in that photo. Has some rainbow colors going on and looks pretty good.


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



skyfire said:


> whats that lil black knife with the carbon fiber handle?
> that thing is a beauty!!! i want.
> 
> and for some reason Shado's purple Tri-EDC looks delicious!



Thanks skyfire! That's a William Henry from the "Black and Tan" series. The color is way off in the pic. Maybe I'll try another photo from some different angles and see if I can capture it's true beauty. The ti liner is a deep blue and all the gold is 24 carat plated.


----------



## immax01

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Ka-Bar Bowie
ITP A3
JB BA10
JB BA20
Fenix TK41


----------



## Mags

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Meganoggin said:


> Probably another iPad user.



Or mac user in general


----------



## shigeru

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice pair shigeru. Always like to see one of Ricks babies.


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Meganoggin said:


> Probably another iPad user.


 
Actually just a MacbookPro, but pinch to zoom still applies...


----------



## jax

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

benchmade morpho 51,and quark mini.


----------



## jax

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

best thread ever,monocrom..thanks!! as a balisong fan i am calling out to benchmade 42 owners to post their titanium wonders


----------



## device manager

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## duro

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





By durosk at 2011-09-20


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jax said:


> best thread ever,monocrom..thanks!! as a balisong fan i am calling out to benchmade 42 owners to post their titanium wonders



Thank you.

It couldn't have gotten that way without the contributions (sweet contributions of pics) from other CPFers.


----------



## ViciousV

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yes, great contributions and a good way for me to see many different lights (and knives) in one forum.

Noob here and just picked up my first "real" light. EagleTac P20C2 MKII XM-L.
I'll post a pic with my EDC light/knife/CCW


----------



## ViciousV

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my EDC's (in one combination or another).
My new EagleTac P20C2 MkII XM-L and the one that started my interest (obsession?) a simple Energizer 1W LED. The knives are a Benchmade Striker (Allen Elishewitz), a Kershaw Leek (Ken Onion), and a Gerber Guardian (Loveless).


----------



## Chrisdm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Two of my favorite carry tools:


----------



## MatNeh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Caly 3.5 and Quark MiNi CR2


----------



## Blades

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I've been here awhile and have never posted in this thread. I was at a small "meet&greet" in Cary, NC with "bondr006 & Flying Turtle" and this thread was mentioned. So here is what I carried to church a few Sundays back. I was wearing a suit and my coat over it, so I had plenty of pockets to fill.


----------



## Edwina

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

If you open the knife, i think it will be more impressed.:devil:


----------



## Jakarta

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Opie6, AlMar Hawk, RR Mini Canoe - HDClicky120, ZL H51, CC AAA


----------



## Blades

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Edwina said:


> If you open the knife, i think it will be more impressed.:devil:


 
I can do that. oo:


----------



## MatNeh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Blades said:


> I've been here awhile and have never posted in this thread. I was at a small "meet&greet" in Cary, NC with "bondr006 & Flying Turtle" and this thread was mentioned. So here is what I carried to church a few Sundays back. I was wearing a suit and my coat over it, so I had plenty of pockets to fill.


 Good thing there was no metal detector!


----------



## geomun

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Jason/Blades,

that is quite the arsenal you have there going to church. Just don't try that at the airport. And here is what is in my pocket today.*


----------



## jax

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MatNeh said:


> Spyderco Caly 3.5 and Quark MiNi CR2



i like your combo!


----------



## Blades

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MatNeh said:


> Good thing there was no metal detector!



That would be a tough church if they had metal detector's. 



geomun said:


> *Jason/Blades,
> 
> that is quite the arsenal you have there going to church. Just don't try that at the airport. And here is what is in my pocket today.*


 
Yep. I just start filling up my pockets and the more pockets I have, well you see what happens. I'll have to take a picture of a weekday load out.


----------



## Superdave

*Re: Lights & knives*

My EDC's outside of work... (pic from may of 2010)






And 5 minutes ago..






My E1B has been through hell and back, still works like new.


----------



## KnOeFz

*Re: Lights & knives*

New light to combine with my sexy SS&CF Kiwi3 :






both the UF and the Spyderco are modded by myself


----------



## kbark

*Re: Lights & knives*

Here is my contribution to the thread.


----------



## lite brite

*Re: Lights & knives*

A couple of mine, Steve


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Lights & knives*


----------



## Jrubin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I Know this is a really old post, but i love the Damascus blade on that knife.


----------



## Blue72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted......


----------



## Blue72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

arc and case peanut







My first "real" flashlight from 20 years ago..now modified with a cree LED with a Rat Izula


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I don't carry a knife, as the blade on my multitool suffices - plus it's easier to explain to the police who take a dim view on weapons around here.

I do, however, EDC these Titanium friends


----------



## gintonik

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I also prefer Multitools rather than knives :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A knife is a tool. Sadly that concept is not shared in some places.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Well I finally took some pics for this thread. I dont have much invested like some of you do, I'm more of a minimalist, and actually most of my stuff have been gifts...

Here is my recent additions and my EDC's:





My Zebralight H51w and Smith & Wesson M&P... it has the super fast assisted opening 






And my only other 'group' of knife and lights would be my hunting gear, my Gerber combo incandescent/blue/red bloodtracker led (it was a gift), and my two trusty folders, my Buck Pro-Line and Old Timer 194OT. Also I never head out without my Gerber folding saw. Pic shown with the bone blade on and the wood blade loose. That saw has been used to death, both on branches and bone. Couldnt find it once so bought another, now I have two complete sets.









Wanted to say also the Old Timer 194OT is by far my oldest knife. My dad gave it to me for my first knife, I think around 5th grade(?) and I'm 33 right now. It was my only knife I had since it did everything until my dad bought me the Buck knife in 2000. Between the Old Timer and Buck I've probably dressed and butchered several dozen of my deer, and a few others. When I was a kid the Old Timer always went to camp, widdled, whatever, and despite not being stainless steel has survived. Note the discoloration of the blade... unless you scrub it so hard as to polish it it tends to build up a patina over time, more so in the pic since I didnt clean it well after deer season last year and it sat on the counter dirty for... well... a year . But I like the old USA made carbon steel that you have to oil. I can get that thing razor sharp with my Lansky too. Also in jr. high I had it at summer camp and accidentally dropped it right point down onto a rock! There was a big spark and the tip was broke off.But dad carefully ground down a new tip on the big stone wheel, probably about 3/16th shorter now. 

All my gear has some purpose, I rarely get anything just because its cool or whatever, and I dont have much redundant stuff either. In fact the only knife I really have ever bought was the S&W I just purchased and its my only one for 'show'. I'd EDC my Old Timer but it doesnt have a pocket clip and if I pulled it out in front of an assailant they would probably laugh. The S&W looks a little more serious and although the handle is way bulky I figure if I ever had to use it in self defense I wanted a big handle that had deep finger grooves so I could keep a grip on it in use (think also sweaty hands while jogging, not just for potential human threats but also canine). The grip on the S&W is great.


----------



## Tsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jax

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

what kind of knife is that? nice looking combo :thumbsup:


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

thatd be a sebenza


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Chrisdm said:


> Two of my favorite carry tools:



great lookin combo!

just got this blade a couple days ago.


----------



## SkyPup

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Top to Bottom:

Boker AK-47 Tantos Auto

Boker Titanium Auto

Spyderco Endura 4

Spyderco Embassy Auto

Spyderco Hawkbill

Italian Stilleto

Sterling Silver Supderco Delica


----------



## bmcgators98

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*











McGizmo Haiku & Ray Laconico Folder


----------



## Shooter21

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*bmcgators98 : * That's a great looking folder - how are his knifes? Been thinking....... Great looking Carbon Fiber.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hacken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

alpha dorado with tk11


----------



## Hacken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DisrupTer911 said:


> Leatherman Skeletool CX
> Fenix TK11
> _Both EDC_
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for a flush threaded ring to replace the tactical grip? Hate that piece lol



just get a spacer ring to replace it.. i hate the tatical ring also that's why i replace 3 of my TK11's with the ring..


----------



## Hacken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

@shooter21

why such a expensive knife?..couldn't believe the price


----------



## Shooter21

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Hacken said:


> @shooter21
> 
> why such a expensive knife?..couldn't believe the price


titanium and s30v isnt cheap plus its a benchmade


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Hacken said:


> @shooter21
> 
> why such a expensive knife?..couldn't believe the price



?

Bill


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Hacken said:


> @shooter21
> 
> why such a expensive knife?..couldn't believe the price



You sound like my wife when I told her what my XM-18 cost. My question is why not.......


----------



## Hacken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



JWRitchie76 said:


> You sound like my wife when I told her what my XM-18 cost. My question is why not.......



guess everyone has their own reasons on how they spend their money.. i mean i thought that 75bucks on alpha dorado was already expensive enough for me especially when it's only a knife. i mean it's a pretty kool looking knife that was the reason why i ask..


----------



## bmcgators98

sledhead said:


> *bmcgators98 : * That's a great looking folder - how are his knifes? Been thinking....... Great looking Carbon Fiber.:thumbsup:


 
I am very happy with it. Fit & finish are excellent. Very well made little knife.


----------



## DisrupTer911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Hacken said:


> just get a spacer ring to replace it.. i hate the tatical ring also that's why i replace 3 of my TK11's with the ring..



Where can I get this spacer ring?


----------



## Proflash

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A humble contribution to this thread:


----------



## Hacken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DisrupTer911 said:


> Where can I get this spacer ring?



that's weird..just a while ago 4sevens have the black spacer ring available but now it's D/C..they still have the orange one though..or maybe try looking around ebay or other light websites that carries fenix products or go to the CFP market place and ask..


----------



## cubegleamer

*Re: Lights & knives*



JWRitchie76 said:


>


Does anyone know where I can get one of those bottle opener/pocket clip tools?


----------



## enomosiki

*Re: Lights & knives*

Current EDC roster;








It's not in the picture, but throw in a Marathon GSAR.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer

*Re: Lights & knives*

Wow.... Some of the knives you guys that have posted in this trhead have is just jawdroppingly nice. Mine's pales in comparison, but here goes!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Lights & knives*



cubegleamer said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one of those bottle opener/pocket clip tools?



That's a Monroe Dangler. Good luck finding one. Your best bet would be to make a WTB topic in the CPF MarketPlace, and hope someone is willing to part with their's. Won't be remotely inexpensive though.


----------



## mikesantor

*Re: Lights & knives*


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Lights & knives*


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Lights & knives*







My Zebralight H600 XM-L and Benchmade Bone Collector with Walnut scales. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelvino

*Re: Lights & knives*

That Benchmade is really a wonderful looking knife! Nice!


----------



## purelite

*Re: Lights & knives*

HIDBLUE

what model light is that? I wish everyone would also list what all these great knives and lights are for the rest of us schmucks!!


----------



## think2x

*Re: Lights & knives*



purelite said:


> HIDBLUE
> 
> what model light is that? I wish everyone would also list what all these great knives and lights are for the rest of us schmucks!!



Looks like a ZL H600


----------



## Dougcov

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

most of those knives look too pretty to use much less EDC


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Lights & knives*



purelite said:


> HIDBLUE
> 
> what model light is that? I wish everyone would also list what all these great knives and lights are for the rest of us schmucks!!



think2x was right...it's the Zebralight H600 XM-L...


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Lights & knives*



Kelvino said:


> That Benchmade is really a wonderful looking knife! Nice!



The photo doesn't do it justice...the walnut scales are more impressive in person and the D2 blade really holds an edge. Plus, in a world full of G-10 handled knives, I really like the old school look and feel of the walnut handle. 

The AXIS lock was a little stiff out of the box, but a little Militec-1 lube on the pivot pin/AXIS lock smoothed it right up. 

Definitely my favorite knife.


----------



## GeoBruin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow. What a combo. That knife is beautiful. The shape of the blade is as perfect as I've seen. Plus I'm currently carrying a carbon handled Spyderco Sage and I love the carbon fiber as a handle material. If you don't mind, what kind of locking mechanism does it use? 

Thanks.



bmcgators98;37
82190 said:


> McGizmo Haiku & Ray Laconico Folder


----------



## Pawnshop

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My real EDC, still warm from my pockets:

Kel-Tec P32
Night-Ops Gladius
CRKT M16-03


----------



## bmcgators98

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



GeoBruin said:


> Wow. What a combo. That knife is beautiful. The shape of the blade is as perfect as I've seen. Plus I'm currently carrying a carbon handled Spyderco Sage and I love the carbon fiber as a handle material. If you don't mind, what kind of locking mechanism does it use?
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks for the comments. That knife has been my main EDC since it arrived. It is a liner lock. Lock up is solid as they come.


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Preon 1 TI, along with the 2011 Prototype Protech FlyFather Balisong number 2 of 18.


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I've been blue lately. : - ) 

Top is a Dalton Companion Auto

Protech FlyFather Prototype Balisong

L2P Is hosting a QUAD 1600lM

Bottom is a Custom Reese Weiland K-Bit

Enjoy the image.


----------



## RobertM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is my small contribution.

HDS Systems EDC High CRI | Glock 26 | Benchmade Griptilian


----------



## That guy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow! Some impressive stuff! I have some spending to do to get my collection up to par.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



That guy said:


> Wow! Some impressive stuff! I have some spending to do to get my collection up to par.



Take your time, you don't want to become bankrupt .

Purchased this Spyderco for mi mejor amigo from J.S Burleys (first spyderco I have ever held) for Christmas and I am amazed. Also, the light is NOT a gift.


----------



## cheeseychung

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My small insingo and 170 executive


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I use this bad boy to cut firewood and stuff ..


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fisk-king said:


> I use this bad boy to cut firewood and stuff ..



I'll be more than happy to trade you a brand new ax for that old beater of your's.


----------



## Hef

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Who makes your knife? it's a beauty.....


----------



## NoFair

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Bad pic, but;

Spyderco M4 titanium/G-10 Military, Arc6 with a R4 neutral xp-g and titanium Tawatec with tritium. Very happy with them all.


----------



## Bogie

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cheeseychung said:


> My small insingo and 170 executive


 Very Nice Knife I had a large Insingo in my hand and should have bought it.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> I'll be more than happy to trade you a brand new ax for that old beater of your's.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Craig K

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Great knife & light pics guys.


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

One more..


----------



## enomosiki

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## xian13

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## oregon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






#9 Opinel with transparent sterile pinch light.


----------



## Keyman1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

M4 Ritter with Gold Grip scales & hardware & HDS Cc200


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







EDC stuff. now carrying the olight i2 w/ 14500 to save weight.


----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## raiderkilo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## fnsooner

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's an EDC pic.








I thought the serial number had worn off of the ti Preon 2. While taking pictures for this post, I found that it was still there. 749.






And here is another knife and light pic...


----------



## climberkid

Today's EDC needed to be as small as possible for dress pants. (im dressed up for when I propose to my girlfriend today )




yesterday it was Novatac 120T and 5.11 "Free Knife"


Alex


----------



## fnsooner

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



climberkid said:


> Today's EDC needed to be as small as possible for dress pants. (im dressed up for when I propose to my girlfriend today )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday it was Novatac 120T and 5.11 "Free Knife"
> 
> 
> Alex



Good luck today, hope you don't need your knife.


----------



## climberkid

fnsooner said:


> Good luck today, hope you don't need your knife.



It's only there for looks. It's duller than I am! Haha. Figure I'd carry the light I bought within minutes of buying the ring. Putting all my eggs in that basket. 

Thanks


Alex


----------



## shortstack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mtwarden

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

my sul (superultralight ) setup, 1 oz on the nose


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That is a sweet setup mtwarden, I love the size of that Spyderco!

-Mayo


----------



## houtex

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





ZT 550 & EagleTac XM-L


----------



## ffemt6263

His and hers


----------



## ffemt6263

Ugh...sorry guys. Im a terrible photographer


----------



## EPVQ30

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My current EDC: Kershaw OSO Sweet and Mac's Tri EDC


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Walter Brend design made by Cutters Knife & Tool (aka CKT Brend folder). McGizmo Ti PD-S.


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

DDR Madd Maxx 5.5in blade spring assisted beast , along with a Mini-X :naughty:
:naughty:


----------



## Keyman1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## GForGeep

enomosiki said:


> Current EDC roster;
> 
> It's not in the picture, but throw in a Marathon GSAR.



I am really diggin those battery holders, where did you get them from?


----------



## reppans

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mtwarden

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

my orange Izula and LD01 in a KSF pocket pouch


----------



## jonnyfgroove

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A couple users.

http://


----------



## alfa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Keyman1 said:


>



Nice Gripty, where did you pick the scales?


----------



## fonaryk

*Re: Lights & knives*

Some amazing combinations!


----------



## GForGeep

*Re: Lights & knives*

i agree, everyone here has awesome EDC stuff. I'd post mine, but it's a cheap $10 knife from Big 5 Sporting goods and a couple flashlights... i would like to get some of the awesome stuff i've seen on this thread first


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jonnyfgroove said:


> A couple users.



Now, that's a well used Xeno.


----------



## Keyman1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



alfa said:


> Nice Gripty, where did you pick the scales?


Thank alfa.The blade is from #087 a LE M4 Ritter.The scales & hardware are from #229 a LE Gold Class Griptilian. So, I put them together & now I have a Gold Class Ritter!


----------



## Tommygun45

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




















Now I am starting to research knives. Not good for the budget. What Spyderco for under 100 should I get? Ill probably just end up getting all of them, kind of like this light thing. Shucks.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tommygun45 said:


> Now I am starting to research knives. Not good for the budget. What Spyderco for under 100 should I get? Ill probably just end up getting all of them, kind of like this light thing. Shucks.



Delica 4 is an excellent choice.

Large enough to handle a variety of cutting chores, but not too big to be excessive for EDC carry.

I have a couple, and love mine.


----------



## Racer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I bought the $30 Tenacious just to get my toes wet and I still can't believe the value for the money. The quality seems amazing. If this is how good their cheap Chinese imports are then I can only imagine how good their higher end made in the USA knives are. I'm ready to move up the Spyderco food chain 

I don't like that Spyderco's smaller pocket knives aren't locking though. I lost my favorite Cutco pocket knife and I'm having a hard time finding a small lock-back with a lightweight handle. I got the Kershaw Chill for the holidays. It's another gem but it's a little big to replace the Cutco. Oh, and the Chill has the same G10 handle as the Spyderco.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Racer said:


> I don't like that Spyderco's smaller pocket knives aren't locking though.





Spyderco Dragonfly has a lock. So does the Cricket. And the absolutely tiny Ladybug model.


----------



## mtwarden

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Spyderco Dragonfly has a lock. So does the Cricket. And the absolutely tiny Ladybug model.



absolutely

here's my dragonfly (white dyed orange) w/ a custom kydex neck sheath and E1E (E1B body)






my ladybug w/ Photon


----------



## jonnyfgroove

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



HIDblue said:


> Now, that's a well used Xeno.



It's got the "tumbled" look from riding in a pocket with coins and keys. I dig it, kinda looks like a worn pair of jeans.


----------



## manoloco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Diaz Tools "Frog Leg" made by Jose Diaz and Peak SS 17500 QTC 







Despite been used and carried everyday in my front pocket and sometimes with coins the Peak doesnt show signs of use at all, stainless steel is a great material for a light that gets carried a lot, if you dont mind a little extra weight.

That knife is a PLEASURE to cut with, i love it and its very reasonably priced for a custom knife in S30V with a great heat treating, Jose is a great knife maker


----------



## Racer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Spyderco Dragonfly has a lock. So does the Cricket. And the absolutely tiny Ladybug model.



I know the ladybug does but I wasn't sure if it was small enough for me. It's hard to get a feel for the size of the knife just by the pictures and specs. I know that some of their tiny knives like the Honeybee, Bug, Grasshopper and so forth don't lock. But I have been looking at the Ladybug and one from Case.


----------



## africanexperience

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is mine. I am very impressed with the Spyderco Resilience that I got given. For the price it is an absolute bargain.


----------



## Jrubin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Racer said:


> I don't like that Spyderco's smaller pocket knives aren't locking though. .



and the Kiwi locks as well


----------



## Racer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Jrubin said:


> and the Kiwi locks as well



Ok, thanks. The Kiwi looks like maybe the one I'm looking for. From the pictures, the Kiwi looks like the same exact size of the Grasshopper, which _isn't _locking. I can't seem to find the exact dimensions of either, though the Kiwi looks to have the right proportions of the size I'm looking for. 

...so maybe I was just thinking about that one particular Spyderco line.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thought I'd post a pic of my D cell Mini MagLite and pocket knife


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Racer said:


> I know the ladybug does but I wasn't sure if it was small enough for me. It's hard to get a feel for the size of the knife just by the pictures and specs. I know that some of their tiny knives like the Honeybee, Bug, Grasshopper and so forth don't lock. But I have been looking at the Ladybug and one from Case.



The Ladybug isn't as tiny as those other Spyderco models you mentioned, but it's still very small and lightweight.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Para-Miliarty2 sprint with Preon2:


----------



## cubegleamer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nelamvr6

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EDC:

Eagletac G25C2 w/ Spyderco Manix


----------



## Keyman1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Admiralgrey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some knives I have made with various flashlights:

"Ahab" L6 tool steel and African black wood & Zebralight SC600 in front of my utility belt.












Inova T5 and my one obligated stab at a modern "tactical" knife. 







Inova T3, Taurus Tracker 22lr and a knife for concealed carry with bone and 1095







Inova X5 Red


----------



## Admiralgrey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

TI Illuminati with a couple from the forge. The field awl is from a railroad spike, the dagger is 1070 with a live oak handle and bone face plate. 












Inova X1 and file knife with micarta handles






SC600 and a number of others, including the mamma jamma 12" file knife. What a *******! 






Benchmade 610, 710 and rescue hook with SC600 and Illuminati. These are part of my EDC.


----------



## Admiralgrey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Found a couple more!

Maglite and a 1095 hunter. The differential heat treat that I give all my knives is visible in the picture.






Inova Tiros T3 and one from L6 and Purple-heart






















Ok... now I'm getting carried away and I've run out of flashlights!


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new "small carry" set up.


----------



## DisrupTer911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Think2x what light is that?


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DisrupTer911 said:


> Think2x what light is that?



It's a Sunwayman V10A that I modded to HCRI and added a GITD switch and EX11 clip.(thread in homemade and modified)
The knife is a SOG Twitch II


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Admiralgrey said:


> Found a couple more!
> 
> Maglite and a 1095 hunter. The differential heat treat that I give all my knives is visible in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inova Tiros T3 and one from L6 and Purple-heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... now I'm getting carried away and I've run out of flashlights!



Very nice work 

Do you have a website or blog?


----------



## Admiralgrey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



precisionworks said:


> Very nice work <img src="http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" smilieid="1" class="inlineimg"><br>
> <br>
> Do you have a website or blog?


<br><br>Alas not, knife making has had to take the back burner the last few years while I've been off at college. After graduating I look forward to finding a living arrangement closer to my tools so I can get back to work more consistently. I've found its an excellent hobby because with sales here and there it can finance itself! So I'll reinstate my website at that point.<br><br>Until then I'll post up a couple more!<br><br>1095 and some wormy rosewood<br>



<br><br><br>



<br><br><br><br>This one is if i recall correctly from a jackhammer bit. The handle is African blackwood with a bone spacer.<br>



<br><br><br>



<br><br><br><br>1095 and Epay<br>



<br><br><br><br>File knife with rosewood handle<br>



<br><br><br>



<br><br><br><br>File knife with stacked leather handle & a railroad spike knife. One can achieve a reasonable degree of hardness in mild steel such as the spike by quenching in a bath of freezing brine and dish detergent. The detergent serves to break up the steam jacket. I've heard quenching in 12M HCL gives the best results <img src="http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/smilies/naughty.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Naughty" smilieid="50" class="inlineimg"> <img src="http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" smilieid="9" class="inlineimg"><br>





Cheers,
James


----------



## Ossa1970

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's pics of my lights,a couple of my favorite guns, and my EDC case pocket knife.

Glock model 22 Gen 4 .40 cal





Colts 1911 100 years of service 1911 government model 1911 .45 cal.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thats some nice craftmanship, Admiral.:thumbsup:


----------



## computernut

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Caly3 G10 & Nitecore D10 Camo:


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Light carry Preon 1 High CRI and a Dalton swinger auto:







Heavy carry Cat V2 and the monster DDR Madd Maxx :






:naughty:


----------



## Andrewr05

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Fenix PD30 Q5 and a Cold Steel Spartan:*












_Sorry the pics are kinda crappy, were taken with a 6-year old Kodak P&S._


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

_*Benchmade Griptilian and JB RRT-0 XM-L. 
*_


----------



## Labradford

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fenix MC10 and a Kershaw Breakout Auto


----------



## metalmania31

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

M21 Olight and CRKT M16-14DSFG


----------



## ffemt6263

Mcgizmo 6v warm xp-g haiku with custom bumped up levels and etched clip and prototype benchmade osborne from may 2003


----------



## coyote

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

old pix i took of a Firefly II with sebbie, PVS-14 and ber 92 with tlr-2:






and one of a william henry t09cf with millermods AAA, plus a 32 seecamp with spare mag


----------



## reppans

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Primary, Back-Up, and Back-Back-Up .


----------



## GForGeep

reppans said:


> Primary, Back-Up, and Back-Back-Up .



I really like your setup :jealous:


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



reppans said:


> Primary, Back-Up, and Back-Back-Up .






Great setup - I love my Glock 26 and carry it daily.

What type of Benchmade is that?


----------



## reppans

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey thanks guys, appreciate the kudos.

As for the BM... Guess it's THIS one (mine number is also in this run), but read somewhere it's been discontinued.


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



coyote said:


> and one of a william henry t09cf with millermods AAA, plus a 32 seecamp with spare mag



Your Seacamp is a beauty. Love it!


----------



## JMP

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Here is my new cutting toy.


----------



## ffemt6263

Jmp what is this blade? Looks awesome! Trits and everything! 👍👍


----------



## JMP

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ffemt6263 said:


> Jmp what is this blade? Looks awesome! Trits and everything! 



It is a Kenn Jordan Nebuli , here is a link to his page.

http://jordanmetalart.blogspot.com/


----------



## cuzzinkenn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Jerick,
I'm glad you're enjoying the Nebuli SE my friend.
It look great in your photo....


----------



## ffemt6263

Cuzzinken-is that above knife you commented on your beautiful handy work? If so is the trit a normal feature of that blade? I took a look at the linked site, seems a little unclear.


----------



## JMP

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Kenn, no problem. Thanks again for the chance to grab one of these. 


Ffemt6263, kenn made a small run of the knives and did up a few differen styles. I was lucky enough to get the one I wanted exactly!

Not sure how many he has left. Not too many. Your best bet is picking up a plain one and having him mill you a slot. 

I think there was close to 40 knives this batch. I believe he said his next desig would be different. But, who knows how long it will take to surface. 

I stumbled upon his site about a year ago. Followed a link from Peter Atwoods site. Back the. His first run of knives had just sold out. 

I have been watching for a year and just now finally got one. 

Great little knife. If you want something small, sharp and useful this may be the to ticket for you!


----------



## cuzzinkenn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ffemt6263,
Yes, I am the guy behind the Nebuli.
Thanks for the kind compliment.
As Jerick stated, this is my 2nd.,and final run on them.
I like to mix it up, so some have the Trits, some Glow Dots, or like Jericks the checkered frame are just a few features I've employed.
I completed 4 yesterday that have an intricate Carbon Fiber flame inlay.
This is a neat thread, Knives & Lights, I'll have to come back & peruse it later on.
Kenn


----------



## ffemt6263

Jmp, thanks for the info sir. 
Cuzzinken very very nice work. Ive been keeping my eyes open for a small backup size knife like this, it certainly caught my interest. I will watch you site and maybe be lucky enough to snag one if you have anymore in a week or so. (just bought a haiku last week so my toy fund takes a hit for a few). Thanks to you both! 
Mike


----------



## ffemt6263

Jmp, thanks for the info sir. 
Cuzzinken very very nice work. Ive been keeping my eyes open for a small backup size knife like this, it certainly caught my interest. I will watch you site and maybe be lucky enough to snag one if you have anymore in a week or so. (just bought a haiku last week so my toy fund takes a hit for a few). Thanks to you both! 
Mike


----------



## Zen Ape

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







My modest collection. Kershaw Tilt with G10 done up by Tuffthumz. Azrael custom with damascus bolster and "lightning strike" carbon fiber by Wil Zermeno. Quark Turbo XL. Streamlight TLR-1 (normally attached to my Taurus PT911). The ever popular Tri-EDC. And lastly my Franken Quark with XL head on AA body running a 14500 and also has a Fenix diffuser. My EDC and a fantastic all around pocket rocket.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ffemt6263 said:


> Cuzzinken-is that above knife you commented on your beautiful handy work? If so is the trit a normal feature of that blade? I took a look at the linked site, seems a little unclear.




What model BM is that? I really like the shape of that knife.


----------



## liquidsix

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Zen Ape said:


>



Those are some freaky skulls all over that rug.


----------



## Zen Ape

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



liquidsix said:


> Those are some freaky skulls all over that rug.


Actually that's a scarf.


----------



## Burntrice

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## WWWW

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



AndyTiedye said:


>




Sweet combo!!! Love this red!!


----------



## WWWW

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nutz_about_lights said:


> Here's mine!



That is a really sweet bali man, I'm sorry if I'm the tenth to ask but whos the maker?


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Arg, everytime i take a peek in this thread, i go serching for knives.... Yesterday i ordered 2. Too mutch shiny, good looking stuff here:thumbsup:

Anyone got pictures of old beaten up knives/lights, maby with a good story? Could be fun

Found this picture form last summer. My old rusty mora gave me a scare. Was going out spearfishing, and dident find my usual knive. In a hurry, i grabbed the rusty cheap mora and tought that would work. Found this nice 7,5 kg wolf fish, and placed a bad shot.. Dragged the fish towards me and reached for my knife. But the mora was stuck by all the vacum in the sheath... Really stuck.. Had to swim to shore with the fish snapping at me all the way.. Took me 5 min on land, using both hands, banging it on rocks etc, to get the knife out.. Hope the picture is not too offencive. I eat all the fish I catch, and this is one of the best tasting ones around here


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not everyday you get to bite into something that tried to take a bite out of you too.

But I'm confused, you didn't have a back-up knife on you?


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hehe, It's normally a pretty harmless fish, but i really respect their bite force when hunting for them. That one scared me big time . I don't use a backup. Im freediving, and it's lots of current here. I always try to stay as slick as possible, with a minimal amount of gear strapped to my body. Gives less drag, "better efficienty", and better movement in the water  That why no backup. I dont know any freedivers that uses a backup.


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Benchmade 690SBC1 with SWM V10R Ti. Total weight for both (including battery) is 6 ounces/170 grams.


----------



## biscuitbarrel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



alantch;W3692047 said:


>



What light is that in the first pic? Some kind of strobe?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> What model BM is that? I really like the shape of that knife.



That's a Benchmade Skirmish with a monolock (Benchmade's name for a frame-lock). Possibly a 630 model.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jorn said:


> Hehe, It's normally a pretty harmless fish, but i really respect their bite force when hunting for them. That one scared me big time . I don't use a backup. Im freediving, and it's lots of current here. I always try to stay as slick as possible, with a minimal amount of gear strapped to my body. Gives less drag, "better efficienty", and better movement in the water  That why no backup. I dont know any freedivers that uses a backup.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## TyJo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



biscuitbarrel said:


> What light is that in the first pic? Some kind of strobe?


That is a glo-toob. You can get them in various colors... It does various strobe modes and 2 constant modes (high and low), I have one in my car in case I break down.


----------



## biscuitbarrel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TyJo said:


> That is a glo-toob. You can get them in various colors... It does various strobe modes and 2 constant modes (high and low), I have one in my car in case I break down.



Cool thanks for the answer. Unfortunately now I have another toy to buy LOL !


----------



## persco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice ... who makes the knife?


----------



## persco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



precisionworks said:


> Very nice ... who makes the knife?



Thanks! It's a Spyderco Leafstorm.


----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## thedukeoftank

Nitecore Extreme Infinity & my Spyderco Paramilitary 2 = Gear <3


----------



## dss_777

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ffemt6263 said:


>



Interesting treatment of the scales on that Insigno. That's got to be the most unique look I've ever seen. :thumb:

Who did the work?


----------



## ffemt6263

I actually just purchased the knife from another member here and he could not remember who did the work. It is quite beautiful though and the pictures of it truly dont do it justice. Its my new edc now. Sits very nicely in the pocket and the insingo blade profile really grew on me.


----------



## mcmc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jorn said:


> Arg, everytime i take a peek in this thread, i go serching for knives.... Yesterday i ordered 2. Too mutch shiny, good looking stuff here:thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone got pictures of old beaten up knives/lights, maby with a good story? Could be fun
> 
> Found this picture form last summer. My old rusty mora gave me a scare. Was going out spearfishing, and dident find my usual knive. In a hurry, i grabbed the rusty cheap mora and tought that would work. Found this nice 7,5 kg wolf fish, and placed a bad shot.. Dragged the fish towards me and reached for my knife. But the mora was stuck by all the vacum in the sheath... Really stuck.. Had to swim to shore with the fish snapping at me all the way.. Took me 5 min on land, using both hands, banging it on rocks etc, to get the knife out.. Hope the picture is not too offencive. I eat all the fish I catch, and this is one of the best tasting ones around here



Dude!! What kind of crazy fish is that!! More pics? =)


----------



## Racer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Racer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## MatNeh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I love black.


----------



## Thiers-Issard

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mcmc said:


> Dude!! What kind of crazy fish is that!! More pics? =)



Looks like a Seawolf. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seawolf_(fish)


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mcmc said:


> Dude!! What kind of crazy fish is that!! More pics? =)


Thiers is right, it's a Seawolf  There are lots of them here. The crazy thing about them is: it will not stop biting even if you cut it's head off.. I got more pics, but felt that the fist one was on the edge of ot since no light.
Now i got 3 knives coming in the mail cant wait to get them


----------



## mcmc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jorn said:


> Thiers is right, it's a Seawolf  There are lots of them here. The crazy thing about them is: it will not stop biting even if you cut it's head off.. I got more pics, but felt that the fist one was on the edge of ot since no light.
> Now i got 3 knives coming in the mail cant wait to get them



I hear you. But, it would be cool if you started a new thread (kind of like McGizmo's "Maui Time" threads of his surf adventures) with those pics! I would definitely love that =D


----------



## Dr Jekell

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



manoloco said:


> Diaz Tools "Frog Leg" made by Jose Diaz and Peak SS 17500 QTC



If anyone needs me I'll be in my bunk


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Titanium, tritium, carbon fiber, S30V ... priceless


----------



## ficklampa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Mar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That is a solid looking full-tang knife. Who's the maker?


----------



## Mar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



precisionworks said:


> That is a solid looking full-tang knife. Who's the maker?



I don't remember his name, knife is Japanese or Chinese made, holds a pretty good edge. Use it lots around the camp grounds for splitting wood and kindling.
Here is his mark:


----------



## *parallax*

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## persco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice Leafstorm. Great knife!


----------



## egrep

*Re: Lights & knives*

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised if you write Jana and ask about buying one directly.



Monocrom said:


> That's a Monroe Dangler. Good luck finding one. Your best bet would be to make a WTB topic in the CPF MarketPlace, and hope someone is willing to part with their's. Won't be remotely inexpensive though.





cubegleamer said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one of those bottle opener/pocket clip tools?


----------



## chaoss

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My working pals= Hi CRI Haiku, RA 140GT & Lg/Sm micarta Sebenzas........


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



*parallax* said:


>




I love that Leaf Storm! I have been jonesing for a Ti framelock for EDC with my Ti lights, but most of the stuff I look at is super pricey. That looks like a heck of a knife for the money. Can you give us a few brief thoughts on it? Do you carry it? How does it feel in the hand, does it lock up tightly, easy to manipulate? I have a Delica and a Caly 3 CF if that helps for comparison's sake.


----------



## persco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> I love that Leaf Storm! I have been jonesing for a Ti framelock for EDC with my Ti lights, but most of the stuff I look at is super pricey. That looks like a heck of a knife for the money. Can you give us a few brief thoughts on it? Do you carry it? How does it feel in the hand, does it lock up tightly, easy to manipulate? I have a Delica and a Caly 3 CF if that helps for comparison's sake.



Give this review a try. I personally like the Leafstorm a lot better than Tony, but he gives it a very good review...http://www.everydaycommentary.com/2011/03/spyderco-leafstorm-review.html


----------



## diggumsmack2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







*Someone say old school?*


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Little overboard this week.
Buck Vantage PRO Small 
Spyderco Delica 4 FFG Orange
Benchmade/Harley Davidson Mini Pika 

Now to find lights that pair up properly!


----------



## Harry999

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Love that knife - beautiful example of a Trench knife. Not many places I could carry it though, especially in the UK. What is that light?



diggumsmack2 said:


> *Someone say old school?*


----------



## ciccio90

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

WOW!!!


----------



## Tommygun45

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Can't figure out who it goes better with. Probably the Rotary.


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Interesting that you post a photo of the knife I just made an offer on 

I started looking for a Mission Ti folder this morning (3" or 4" serrated) but the price is up there. The ZT knives look well built & sturdy, and a little over $100 USD will buy the 0350ST. Ought to look really neat with a few 2x24mm green trits.


----------



## LedTed

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I got lucky, even with my cell phone and being too large to post, this turned out so good I had to share the link.

https://picasaweb.google.com/100911105172410698860/FlashlightStuff#5714755637682479298


----------



## cummins4x4

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some new additions


----------



## *parallax*

nbp said:


> I love that Leaf Storm! I have been jonesing for a Ti framelock for EDC with my Ti lights, but most of the stuff I look at is super pricey. That looks like a heck of a knife for the money. Can you give us a few brief thoughts on it? Do you carry it? How does it feel in the hand, does it lock up tightly, easy to manipulate? I have a Delica and a Caly 3 CF if that helps for comparison's sake.



Yeah I carry this a lot and rotate between my GITD Manix, DPX HEST and a Benchmade Mini Dejavoo. Got to say the Leafstorm is a fantastic little knife with a rock solid lock-up which really gives you confidence using it for bigger tasks than you'd normally use such a small blade for. It's sharp as hell and has only bit me the once  Fits easily in the pocket / you'd hardly know it was there. Perfect companion for my Nitecore. 

Can't say enough good things about this knife. If you're on the fence just go for it, you won't be disappointed! 

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyphil

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## cummins4x4

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

luckyphil, what make of aspheric thrower is that?


----------



## luckyphil

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Its a Tiablo A9 with a collimator head


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Something different. It is/was a 1x18650 stainless steel light. This f*/@€... light really had it coming. Even though intended for 18650 cells it dented the cells pretty bad (although I tightened the innards of both tailcap and head as good as it gets), never working properly since mode changes were merely luck. Well, before the shoot it had a straight diameter from head to tail but then got dented with a few beats by the hammer, hammered a (supposedly) AK47 bayonet into the business end until it stuck and destroyed lens, reflector, LED (Cree XR-E), electronics. It was a light that set me back about $200 a few years ago but hell it felt good anyway :devil:


----------



## p97z

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Eric242... Best knife flashlight picture ever!
I've had a couple lights i'd like to do the same thing to... Excellent!


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Eric242 said:


> Something different. It is/was a 1x18650 stainless steel light. This f*/@€... light really had it coming. Even though intended for 18650 cells it dented the cells pretty bad (although I tightened the innards of both tailcap and head as good as it gets), never working properly since mode changes were merely luck. Well, before the shoot it had a straight diameter from head to tail but then got dented with a few beats by the hammer, hammered a (supposedly) AK47 bayonet into the business end until it stuck and destroyed lens, reflector, LED (Cree XR-E), electronics. It was a light that set me back about $200 a few years ago but hell it felt good anyway :devil:



Eric,

Don't hold your feelings back, let it all out. Just stay away from McGizmo, Mac, MirageMan, etc. :nana:


----------



## nein166

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Eric242 I've never gone so far as to "end" a project that went wrong, looks therapeutic I'll have to give it a WHACK!! next time it happens


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Eric242. That's friggin awesome! Good for you! BTW, I was checking out your collection via the link in your sig line. WOW! You've had, and still have, some super nice lights! Great Surefire roundup. Thanks for posting the pics. Ever tried anger management? ROFL! just kidding dude!


----------



## tacticaltony

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

How many lumens do you get out of that led upgrade?


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The most light & knife I could find for short money 







ZT 0350ST & SWM V10R Ti

The only feature about the knife that was irritating is the handle end treatment:






Strider does that on some of their models:






I don't much like that on a $500 Strider & certainly didn't want it on my $112 ZT  So I hit the delete key:






IMO Rick Hinderer selects a much nicer & more functional groove location (shown on XM-18 Slicer):


----------



## LedTed

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I finally figured out how to add friggn pictures.


----------



## Camaroman_99

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is a pic of my Spyderco Millie with Surefire friend:




:thumbsup:


----------



## PCC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This picture doesn't exactly fit in the Flashlights, Blades, and Pistols thread so I'm putting it here.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



PCC said:


> This picture doesn't exactly fit in the Flashlights, Blades, and Pistols thread so I'm putting it here . . .



Excellent examples of all three.


----------



## PCC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks!


----------



## benthiccracker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Stock SureFire G2X Tactical & Benchmade 3550 Automatic. For all eventualities!




benthicfire by benthiccracker, on Flickr


----------



## cummins4x4

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Custom Mag, custom Falkniven, custom Smith & Wesson


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*










​


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## buds224

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Blue M390 PM2 and just-arrived blue P4 Groovy! Threw in the Edge, too, since I now carry all three daily.


----------



## mikes1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Malkoff & Cold Steel.


----------



## riccardo.dv

The tanto one is cool, wich steel is that?

Tapatalk @Xperia Arc S


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's the kobun "made in japan", uses Aus-8 steel. Used it for some years, and it stays sharp for a long time. The kobun from taiwan uses a different steel i think.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My *new* favorite combination.


----------



## Connor

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

@think2x

Excellent picture! Did you put the water on there?


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Bacon and Trits, no Eggs.* If you like your trits served up savory, you'll love this...

I recently modded this V10R Anniversary Edition to install the new Steve Ku 12 Trit Titanium fin section. You can't see it here but there's a 3 trit titanium tail switch as well which is being upgraded to house 6 trits. This light will get a 6 trit crenulated Ti bezel and a Ti clip soon also from Steve. The emitter is a pleasantly 'neutral' XML T5. The fin sections are sold out but there will be a second run. The light itself was a recent limited run of 80 and they're hard to find, like the bacon.


----------



## somnambulated

Spyderco Yojimbo 2 with a Tuxedo Ti/AL clicky Preon 1.






CF Kiwi and Eagletac D25AM Ti






Fenix TK12 and TK40 with Spyderco PPT






Work combo: Fenix PD20 with a Spyderco Persistance


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Connor said:


> @think2x
> 
> Excellent picture! Did you put the water on there?



We had rain today and walking by I gave a second look and it just seemed like a good photo opportunity.


----------



## cummins4x4

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

More nice Spydies _*somnambulated*_


----------



## mtwarden

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Delica & E1B


----------



## freeride21a

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The kershaw has been my carry since 2005, the lx2 since 09, it replaced my gen3 e2l

LX2 ULTRA when it comes out will replace my current LX2, and been looking at blades again. I kinda want the Emerson CQC-7B of sorts.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

We had a big hail storm here today so I had another nice photo opp.


----------



## somnambulated

think2x said:


> We had a nice hail storm here today so I had another nice photo opp.



Is this a modified Oveready clip? I can't seem to find clips (in stock) for the Eiger anywhere.


----------



## Harry999

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



somnambulated said:


> Is this a modified Oveready clip? I can't seem to find clips (in stock) for the Eiger anywhere.



No - the clips are titanium clips manufactured by Jason at Prometheus (Dark Sucks). There is a link in the post in the Custom lights section where Jason has a subfolder. He also does heat treated titanium clips for a few dollars more. The clips fit the Eiger and the Logan. They are great! I will be picking up some more as I get some more Peak lights.

Edit: Here is the thread link:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ILABLE-NOW-HDS-and-Peak-Eiger-Ti-Pocket-Clips

Looking at think2x's picture again there is something different in terms of that round tablet like shape at the top of the clip. I thought that was a lanyard hole drilled into the clip, but it might not be at closer inspetion. think2x, where did you get that clip from?

Regards

Harry


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Harry999 said:


> No - the clips are titanium clips manufactured by Jason at Prometheus (Dark Sucks). There is a link in the post in the Custom lights section where Jason has a subfolder. He also does heat treated titanium clips for a few dollars more. The clips fit the Eiger and the Logan. They are great! I will be picking up some more as I get some more Peak lights.
> 
> Edit: Here is the thread link:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ILABLE-NOW-HDS-and-Peak-Eiger-Ti-Pocket-Clips
> 
> Looking at think2x's picture again there is something different in terms of that round tablet like shape at the top of the clip. I thought that was a lanyard hole drilled into the clip, but it might not be at closer inspetion. think2x, where did you get that clip from?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Harry



It's the one Jason sells but I polished it. No lanyard hole, water droplet from the hail?


----------



## flashologist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Custom folder from the early 90's and a Tom Anderson proto light...


----------



## Harry999

think2x said:


> It's the one Jason sells but I polished it. No lanyard hole, water droplet from the hail?



Thanks think2x! The addition of a lanyard hole would be nice on at least the light I want to carry at night on a neck lanyard. I might contact Jason to see if it is possible.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



flashologist said:


> Custom folder from the early 90's and a Tom Anderson proto light...



 those look nice!


----------



## Camaroman_99

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Tasman Salt with Surefire friend


----------



## Harry999

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some Stainless Steel goodness Peak Logan Warm/HCRI XP-G, Peak Eiger Nichia HCRI & Spyderco Kiwi 3 slipit (one of the few decent knives I can carry legally in the UK as a tool).


----------



## Molly

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Mora Bushcraft Forest + JETBeam 3M XML


----------



## PilotBart

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You guys have some beautiful knives and lights! I will post a picture as soon as I am off posting probation.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

went on a little spree this month....


----------



## PilotBart

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Old and New School:

US Army standard issue flashlight circa 1972, seal team knife circa 1980's, Fenix LD20, Benchmade Emissary


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



PilotBart said:


> Old and New School:
> 
> US Army standard issue flashlight circa 1972, seal team knife circa 1980's, Fenix LD20, Benchmade Emissary



Nice photo PilotBart! Really like that new school/old school contrast!


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a old pic I took awhile back, but it's still one of my favorites. I like both the knife & light for EDC.


----------



## juplin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My previous favorites


----------



## NM08SRT8

Zebralight SC600 with Spyderco Paramilitary 2 in Digital Camo





















*pictures taken with iPad "3"*

Sent from my LTE 64GB iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Long RunTime

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some knife I have...


----------



## joshlane4

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

CRKT Centofante Tribute with a Peak Eiger


----------



## A10K

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

(First try at a photo)

I've been looking forward to posting this ever since I got the light last week:




Its another SOG Twitch II with a Solarforce L2/LF Hi-CRI.


----------



## what-the-heck

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A small handful


----------



## Burntrice

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My current EDC


----------



## somnambulated

Darn it... I was going to ask where the heck you got a Titanium Caly III until I realized it was a UKPK. Nice organizer setup btw. Does it carry well on your belt? I'm looking for a similar organizer for my front pocket.


----------



## Rokron

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here’s a few shots of my Sunwayman lights with a Spiderco Native.


----------



## Harry999

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Rokron,

Very nice indeed!


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thought I'd do a more recent photo, and put a couple on the table with the addition of my new Sebenza 21. :devil:


----------



## benthiccracker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just a Benchmade Infidel Mini & SureFire Backup with a defender tailcap. I really want to put my E series oldskool Defender head on it as soon as I can get a nice LED dropin for it.



buinf2 by benthiccracker, on Flickr



buinf3 by benthiccracker, on Flickr



buinf by benthiccracker, on Flickr


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



benthiccracker said:


> Just a Benchmade Infidel Mini & SureFire Backup with a defender tailcap. I really want to put my E series oldskool Defender head on it as soon as I can get a nice LED dropin for it.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6938207396/
> Nice stuff my friend! Love the Infidel!


----------



## r_x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Burntrice said:


> My current EDC



Nice setup. What pen is that? Thanks


----------



## benthiccracker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mrlysle said:


> benthiccracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a Benchmade Infidel Mini & SureFire Backup with a defender tailcap. I really want to put my E series oldskool Defender head on it as soon as I can get a nice LED dropin for it.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6938207396/
> Nice stuff my friend! Love the Infidel!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Love my Benchmades...
Click to expand...


----------



## nein166

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



r_x said:


> Nice setup. What pen is that? Thanks


Looks like the Ti Embassy Pen available at countycomm and discounted currently


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

One more. 




Clockwise from top left, an old Benchmark "Rolox", a just as old Gerber Magnum, a Benchmade 707 Sequel, my Quark mini AA Ti, my new Chris Reeve small sebenza 21, and a Lenslight mini. I know I put the sebenza in a previous photo, but, I just love that thing! :devil:


----------



## Help

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Only have a cellphone camera but I'll try to contribute..




2012-04-16_20-19-51_287.jpg by gednhagen, on Flickr 




2012-04-16_20-23-06_386.jpg by gednhagen, on Flickr 




041612203506 by gednhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Maxspam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

First benchmade triage posted ITT
woot!


----------



## Help

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I almost got my gf a triage just for the strap cutter. She's terrified of driving into a river and her seatbelt getting stuck.


----------



## Maxspam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

For that POU you should have a crash axe in every one of your cars, don't rely on something that might not be in your pocket when you take the plunge.
I use the strap cutter for tons of things other than tearing me out of a sinking car.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



think2x said:


> My *new* favorite combination.



I acquired a few new knives lately. Who would have thought this little Delica would cause all of this?.............

Ladybug/SC31w (on the keys)





Leek/V10R Ti "mule"





Endura/C3 HCRI





Griptilian/XM-L L1





ZT0350/LX2





Jamie


----------



## Biomeccanoide

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






- Benchmade Mini Griptilian
- Nitecore EX11 PD





-Mcusta Katana - VG10 Steel
-Xeno E03 v3 - 430lm
-Selfmade Lanyard with steel bead





Titanium EDC:
- Breil Ducati Titanium/Carbon Fiber lim. edition.
- 4Sevens Quark mini 123 Ti S3 edition.
- Boker Super Liner Titanium handle; num. edition
- Scrhade Prybar titanium
- Selfmade Lanyard with pewter Skull





Outdoor Setup:
- Zebralight H51F
- Jetbeam PA40
- Fallkniven A1
- Custom reflective Lanyard with pewter skull
- Firesteel attached to knife's holster.





- Gerber Mark II
- Olight M20 Special Operation





- Böker Plus Gnome
- Fenix E15





- Gerber Sheridan
- Novatac Storm





Cheaper setup:
- Spyderco Persistence
- Ultrafire WF 602C
- Paracord bracialet
- Stinger by Combat Technology





- Virginia Knife , ivory micarta
- Sunwayman V10R Ti





Alox EDC
Starting to left:
- E- Gear pico light
- True Utility FireStash
- True Utility Pen
- Victorinox Pioneer Range
- True Utility Keytool
- True Utility CashStash
- Nite Ize Tritium vial
- Nite Ize S-biner






Zebra & Fox
- Zebralight SC31W
- Fox Knife with Olive wood handle and special axis lock
- Leather's holster





- DRY 3 x Cree XM-L 2500lm direct drive
- Boker Magnum Striker
- Lanyard with reflective paracord, pewter skull GITD and Emerson Skull





- Nitecore D11.2
- Viper V4000 whit Thuja root handle by Tecnocut





- Kershaw Ken Onion Centofante Model 1615 Red Aluminium Handle
- ITP EOS A1 Stainless Steel






- CRKT Doug Ritter RSK- MK5
- Photon Freedom Micro LED(copy)
- The Aviation Magnesium Firestarter
- The Ultimate Survival Jet Scream Whistle
- Nite-ize S-biner 2"





- Mora 840 Clipper Knife
- Implux 3 led flashlight
- Light My Fire Scout 2.0 Firesteel





- Silva Siju
- Victorinox Camping
- Otterbox 2000
- Wetfire
- Sparkie Blast Match Firesteel
- Lifeboat Whistle
- Various survival items





- Solarforce DIY
- Colt Rockloc Knife, Police Task Force
- Custom lanyard with pewter skull





- Colt M4-K
- Yezl T9
- Green Laser waterproof 532nm 50mW IIIb Class
- Custom lanyard with pewter skull

----------------------------------------------------------4add----------------------------------------------------------------------------





- Solarforce L2P
- Stiletto 440c





- Sunwayman T40cs
- Cold Steel Master tanto
- Bicycle Cards Arcane Black





- Solarforce L2M DIY
- HDS Grip ring
- Viper Knife by tecnocut





- Jetbeam PA10
- Skeletool Latherman
- Self made lanyard


----------



## Raze

SureFire C2 Centurion C2-BK with Malkoff M61. Knife is a small Buck Vantage Pro S30V.











Inova X5 UV with a sprint-run EDCF MoonGlow Spyderco Manix2 CPM S30V. 






SureFire 6PX Tactical with a Leatherman Skeletool CX 154CM


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Your collection and your photos are exquisite sir!



Biomeccanoide said:


> [Lots of swell photos...]


----------



## Neutron

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






-Thrunite Neutron 1C
-Spyderco Dragonfly G10


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some gorgeous pics recently added. :thumbsup:


----------



## spectrrr

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'll play  

[URL=http://imgur.com/AsRXD]

[/URL]
_Strong side draw: _
Quark AA "X" w/ 14500
Well loved Benchmade mini-griptillian 556SBK 




[URL=http://imgur.com/zALgt]

[/URL]
_Weak side draw: _
"EoStream" w/ 10440
Neck sized custom fixed blade from a local blade maker. THICK spine, makes a great rough use punch/pry device.


----------



## benthiccracker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



spectrrr said:


> I'll play
> 
> http://imgur.com/1tppr
> 
> 
> _Strong side draw: _
> Quark AA "X" w/ 14500
> Well loved Benchmade mini-griptillian 556SBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tkrPh
> 
> 
> _Weak side draw: _
> "EoStream" w/ 10440
> Neck sized custom fixed blade from a local blade maker. THICK spine, makes a great rough use punch/pry device.


I have that smae mini-grip with the same blade and all just OD green on the handle... It also looks well used just like yours too ;-)


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Both pretty new to the stable: tan Sunwayman M11R + grey Kershaw Needs Work.


----------



## res1cue

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Current EDC:

ET G25C2
BM contego
CS mini Recon 1
Leatherman XE6


----------



## Burntrice

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nein166 said:


> Looks like the Ti Embassy Pen available at countycomm and discounted currently


 Spot on


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/dsc03380ia.jpg/]






[/URL]


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Eric242 said:


> Both pretty new to the stable: tan Sunwayman M11R + grey Kershaw Needs Work.



Eric, love your photos dude! Very nice indeed!


----------



## mrlysle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



think2x said:


>



Think2x. What knife is that in the first photo? Me like a lot!!!!! Sweet! ('ya know, knives are as bad or worse an addiction as these friggin' lights are! lol)


----------



## Help

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Help

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mrlysle said:


> Think2x. What knife is that in the first photo? Me like a lot!!!!! Sweet! ('ya know, knives are as bad or worse an addiction as these friggin' lights are! lol)


 SRM 763?


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Help said:


> SRM 763?



Yep, that's the one. Best $12 knife I've ever used.


----------



## liveris flashlights

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





By liveris at 2012-04-25


----------



## zenbeam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Boker Subcom F
Boker Keycom
Streamlight Nano Light

Posted this in another thread about showing your EDC items - works well enough here too. 
Who knows, I have more lights and more knives - might get mildly creative this weekend and post more?


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



zenbeam said:


> Boker Subcom F
> Boker Keycom
> Streamlight Nano Light
> 
> Posted this in another thread about showing your EDC items - works well enough here too.
> Who knows, I have more lights and more knives - might get mildly creative this weekend and post more?



Chad has designed some excellent little blades.


----------



## zenbeam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Chad has designed some excellent little blades.



He truly has. I also have a Hyper ("Justice Is Done" issue), another Subcom (Titanium), an extra Keycom (just in case something happens to my keychain Keycom) and a Trance.

The Trance is quite frankly my most favorite folding knife of all time so far.

I'll be sure to include them first if/when I do some more Flashlight/Knife photos for this thread. Heck, now I am motivated to do so... lol. But I am humbled by the combination of awesome knives, flashlights and photography skills going on here! I still want to be part of it.


----------



## zenbeam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Okay - so I got motivated today - lol. But I utterly forgot to take shots including my other Boker knives! They are up on a magnetic display.

Anywho.... For this display you're going to get a humble effort at pop art. 

The lights: Fenix TK21 U2 / JETBeam BC10 / Fenix LD01 R4
The knives: Kershaw Speed Bump / Kershaw Blur / Kershaw Skyline / Spyderco Native





























I'll have more - and not so melodramatic, just some regular photos without the filtering stuff. I had to experiment some. Thanks for indulging me. :naughty:


----------



## benthiccracker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

^SO COOL^


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yes, cool, very cool.

Bill


----------



## Subie J

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Still exploring this forum and stumbled upon this thread. Some cice stuff in this here!


----------



## zenbeam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Subie J said:


> Still exploring this forum and stumbled upon this thread. Some cice stuff in this here!



I've had my eye on the Fenix PD32 for quite some time now. It's nice to see a real world photo with some scale to it. It's smaller than I had imagined - but I like that.

Nice first post Subie.:welcome:


@ Bullzeye & benthic - thanks for the kind comments on the pop art flash-knives!


----------



## zenbeam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

If the USPS is nice to me, I might have my new EagleTac D25LC2 _Clicky _this Saturday - in which case I would make it a point to take some photos of it along with my other Boker knives! I am certain the _Clicky _will be one of my top favorite lights, so it would be fitting that it is photographed along with my favorite pocket knife (Boker Trance) and its Boker "siblings" if you will. 

But, since I did take a few photos last night for this thread, here a few more:

Fenix TK21 U2 & Kershaw Speed Bump. The TK21 is nestled in the very serviceable Fenix A206 Holster. 






In descending order: Spyderco Ambitious, Spyderco Persistence, TerraLUX Lightstar100, Fenix E05, and the CRKT Drifter






Starting with the red Swiss Army Knife and moving clockwise: Victorinox Super Tinker, Romisen RC-G2 II NW, Rocky 220lm Tactical Grade (Sam's Club cheap but amazing light that got me interested in LED lights), Kershaw Orange Zing (note the grooved blade), Victorinox Classic SD, 1967 Ford Mustang (hehe), Kershaw Scallion, Fenix E01, EagleTac D25C mini, and at bottom - nestled in a nice Nite Ize Stretch Flashlight Holster like a hotdog in a bun.... the EagleTac P20A2 MKII XP-G S2 with included diffuser & rubber tailcap installed for use as a tailstanding, bedside reading candle!




Phew!


----------



## Rokron

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are a few shots of my V11R with a Spyderco Chaparral


----------



## zenbeam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Classy light and knife combo (points up lol)! Love the reflective surface shots!


----------



## Shooter21

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## whateatsrabbits

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




pocket dump. hi cri quark, neutral elcap both on rcr.


----------



## cland72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



whateatsrabbits said:


> pocket dump. hi cri quark, neutral elcap both on rcr.



Hi WER, you'll need to upload your photo to a hosting site such as imageshack, photobucket, or picasa and then link to it here. The image you posted is linked to a Gmail file which results in a red X.

:welcome:


----------



## climberkid

My most common combination:





A more cheap, but reliable, combo:





The big daddy:





Obviously I'm proud to be serving our country:





-Alex


----------



## NocturnalKnives

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The Delica and Endura has definitely stood the test of time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



NocturnalKnives said:


> The Delica and Endura has definitely stood the test of time! :thumbsup:



I love the handful that I own. But to be honest, they've stood the test of time because Sal is constantly improving on the original designs for both of them. Small, but very significant changes on a routine basis. I'm thankful he ditched the integral molded clip on the 1st Gen. models. When mine snapped off, it was no fun using a file on my multi-tool and some sandpaper to remove the base of the broken clip that was still attached to the side of my Endura.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Love this thread! Here's my latest orange pair - Mac's EDC XML deep reflector and Todd Begg


----------



## watchcollector1968

Fenix and Buck.





Sent from my BlackBerry 8530 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIΩDΣ

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I've got a few new additions:






Becker BK-9 & 4sevens Quark X. Sorry they have sawdust on em from logging over the weekend, I actually use them alot. :thumbsup:





The BK9 splitting a red oak round. I've actually used it to make a few buckets of kindling out of previously split cherry, works great actually better than my hatchet and probably safer too. Great for limbing a tree when you have a bunch of small limbs, will slice of clean up to thumb size or so with an average whack. Saves the arms from having to hold up the chainsaw to do all the little stuff.





My heavy edc, when I'm wearing jeans: Quark X and S&W M&P.





And my light edc. CRKT minimalist bowie neck knife and ZL H51w. Size is kind of deceiving, but realize those are finger sized molded grips to get an idea. Knife itself weighs only 1.6 oz.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

How's this? All the Ti I have in my pockets as I head out to work. McGizmo Haiku, McGizmo Ti Mule, Ti Mako and Ti Keyton on Ti splitring, and ZT0551. My Ti EDC kit is coming along nicely. It's taken some work, but so worth it.


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Caos


----------



## pocketlight

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC





The growing family :wave:


----------



## BARBARIAN-X

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mrlysle said:


> Thought I'd do a more recent photo, and put a couple on the table with the addition of my new Sebenza 21. :devil:



Nice gear! I'd EDC that any day.


----------



## BARBARIAN-X

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ffemt6263 said:


>





ffemt6263 said:


> I actually just purchased the knife from another member here and he could not remember who did the work. It is quite beautiful though and the pictures of it truly dont do it justice. Its my new edc now. Sits very nicely in the pocket and the insingo blade profile really grew on me.


\

The handle texture is called dragon skin and it is the work of David Rydbom of Kingdom Armory. I have 2 Sebenzas customized by Dave and they are awesome. You should see the knives he actually makes!


----------



## ffemt6263

Barbarian thats great info. Thanks alot. Ive been wondering about it for a while. Headed over to search the web for his work now!


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## bbrins

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is what I have been carrying for the last 8 months or so; Jetbeam BA10 and SOG Spec. Elite Mini.


----------



## Harry999

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice photo, nbp! How does the Mako's surface deal with the pocket tool it is partnered to on that split ring?




nbp said:


>


----------



## nbp

Harry999 said:


> Nice photo, nbp! How does the Mako's surface deal with the pocket tool it is partnered to on that split ring?



Thanks! 

That is the amazing thing. I have had the Mako in my pocket on a Ti splitring with steel and Ti Atwood tools since it arrived at my house and the finish is virtually unscathed. It's pretty crazy actually. I don't think you'd have any problems if you wanted to put it on keys for instance. The polished BB technique seems to be holding up really well. I'd be interested to know if others' experiences have been the same.


----------



## eh4

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Surefire E2E next to a Gransfors Bruks broad axe


----------



## CLBME

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Surefire Z2 with a Malkoff m61. ESEE Izula and Leatherman wave. Work EDC.............


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## climberkid

think2x said:


>



I like the mirror "illusion" you have there. Great combination 


-Alex


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my wife's duo, the Ladybug being new today.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



CLBME said:


> Surefire Z2 with a Malkoff m61. ESEE Izula and Leatherman wave. Work EDC.............



great looking wrap on that izula.
and very nice set up. i couple a small fixed blade with my leatherman, and malkoff alot of times too.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nbp

That Saddleback needs more breaking in Jason. 

I've had mine a couple months and it's still not that soft. It's gonna take till I'm 30 at this rate!


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



CLBME said:


> Surefire Z2 with a Malkoff m61. ESEE Izula and Leatherman wave. Work EDC.............



I dig the cat key


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> That Saddleback needs more breaking in Jason.
> 
> I've had mine a couple months and it's still not that soft. It's gonna take till I'm 30 at this rate!



That pic was from last summer. It's a little more pliable now.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Keyman1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Had to get her the Dragonfly to go with her Ladybug.


----------



## ffemt6263

My haiku with an absolutely gorgeous fixed blade i just picked up from backwoods knives.


----------



## Maxbo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ffemt6263 said:


> My haiku with an absolutely gorgeous fixed blade i just picked up from backwoods knives.




Love the light but that Backwoods knife is beautiful. Bill finds some stunning wood for his handles.:bow:


----------



## ffemt6263

Yes it is truly a stunning piece. Really really wonderful piece. The build quality is just stunning and needs to be see and felt in person to understand.


----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## wuyeah

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EDC DUO





Tactical EDC Set





http://www.flickr.com/photos/wuyeah/


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Rokron said:


> Here are a few shots of my V11R with a Spyderco Chaparral



Beautiful shots! I just purchased a Spyderco Chaparral and was positively influenced by the beauty of these shots. Well done!


----------



## flashlight nut

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Always with me. 5.11 First Responder Knife, Surefire LX2, HDS 170T and Hideaway Knife.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some stuff from my pockets today at work. Enjoy.


----------



## Mr_Moe

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some very nice set ups here. I missed the postie at lunch today but my new folder is waiting for me to pick it up on my way home. Should have a contribution pix tomorrow.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Reliable, durable, and functional!


----------



## Imon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Surefire 6P and ESEE6




Benchmade 710 and Surefire LX2




Spyderco Police G10 and my old beat-up HDS 140


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Camillus JPK and C3/M31 219 on AA'2


----------



## guardpost3

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Another old one I've been "freshening up"


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Quick iPhone pic
SPY007 XM-L and my new addition William Henry small pocket folder.
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd10/LaunchMini/47e615b7.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Launch Mini said:


> Quick iPhone pic
> SPY007 XM-L and my new addition William Henry small pocket folder.
> http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd10/LaunchMini/47e615b7.jpg



WOW, nice set up John! What type of wood is on the William Henry? It looks great with the Damascus blade!


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's called desert ironwood. 
Thanks. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## beach honda

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I know, I lack picture taking skills...


----------



## odog83

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my combo for today:
Lummi Raw NS and Spyderco UK Penknife Titanium with custom etched and stonewashed finish...


----------



## ffemt6263

Heres what i pulled out of my pockets today before i jumped in the river to enjoy an evening swim.


----------



## CLBME

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My knife and light for work: ESEE Izula, Surefire Z2/Malkoff m61. Wear and use them everyday. Also shown- G-Shock Mudman, Fisher Bullet space pen, and my Cat' key.


----------



## Torchaddict

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff2/scienceman6000/Arc6/DSC01156.jpg
Benchmade Mini-Barrage
Arc Flashlight Arc6
Pentel Kerry Mechanical Pencil


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## WadeF

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Keyman1 said:


> http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab241/Keyman25/710-1/DSCN2010.jpg




Love the 710! I've carried one almost exclusively for at least 10 years now. Still works great.


----------



## chaoss

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Two large regular Sebenza's & a Ti adorned RA 140 GT clicky.


----------



## doktor

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are some Surefires with a variety of knives.

A Surefire with a Surefire.

http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/nagadoces/DSC01327.jpg

An old Emerson (handmade by the man himself).

http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/nagadoces/DSC01330.jpg
Strider.

http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/nagadoces/DSC01330.jpg

Two old timers. A Randall Astronauts's knife with a Laser Products Surefire.

http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/nagadoces/DSC01335.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice combo !



ffemt6263 said:


> Heres what i pulled out of my pockets today before i jumped in the river to enjoy an evening swim.


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's mine.

http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x460/d212009/McGizmo/DSC_3629.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## ffemt6263

Sitting here in the ambulance with a few minutes of downtime reading the forums. Heres what i have in my pockets. Oops forgot the ti preon 1. Oh well.




Sorry for the horrendous picture haha. 
Cary what kind of blade is that? Looks very nice.


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i49.tinypic.com/2wqbtdw.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Surefire C2 (Mac's Custom Neutral Triple, Triad Tail), Orange Monster, Spyderco UKPK G10


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






ArmyTek Predator, with Helle Eggen and HDS Rotary with Spyderco Squeak
(Recently back from camping...blade needs some TLC)​


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ffemt6263 said:


> Cary what kind of blade is that? Looks very nice.



Mike, same knife as yours. Hinderer XM-18 3.5. But mine is beadblast finish.


----------



## sonrider657

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This may be my favorite CPF thread of all time


----------



## Chowser

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

just posted in the what's in your pocket thread, but in my pocket is my edc light and knife. a 4sevens quark mini123 and an HK ally knife.


----------



## eh4

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



CrazyIvan2011 said:


> ArmyTek Predator, with Helle Eggen and HDS Rotary with Spyderco Squeak
> (Recently back from camping...blade needs some TLC)​




NICE CrazyIvan.


----------



## rtryland

Haiku, LF2XT and ZT 560


----------



## climberkid

rtryland said:


> Haiku, LF2XT and ZT 560



What an incredible collection you have. Seriously nice.


-Alex


----------



## Cole07

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Protech TR 1.32 and Surefire E1B. Many of you may have not heard of Protech but they are 100% made in USA, also lifetime warranty. This is the fastest knife I have ever owned. Also love my new E1B. Surefire quality is superb and I like the throw out of this little light. :twothumbs

http://i691.photobucket.com/albums/vv273/Cole-07/photo.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

SR95 UT , Kershaw Tremor


----------



## FlashLion

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kj2 said:


> SR95 UT , Kershaw Tremor


Congratulations for your new light. :twothumbs Very nice EDC


----------



## wuyeah

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






New light arrived! Another perfect EDC duo!
Zebralight H502d + Spyderco Dragonfly.


----------



## steve10

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Great looking pics, I could do with getting a few nice knifes like them


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Been a while since Ive posted in this thread






Orange, orange, and more orange.


And then a couple of fresh small pocket EDC's.

Its a Stone River black ceramic blade with carbon fiber handle btw... Sorry for the poor quality


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






HDS Rotary Nichia 219 and Spyderco Gayle Bradley


----------



## eh4

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



wuyeah said:


> New light arrived! Another perfect EDC duo!Zebralight H502d + Spyderco Dragonfly.


Nice an minimal. a set up like that you can clip to the left and the right inside a pair of swimming trunks and not even notice all day long.


----------



## FlashLion

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*My EDC* 













*Here is album with more pictures->*http://imageshack.us/g/835/sa550651a1.jpg/


----------



## ADzX

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

sry guys


----------



## Jaiofspam

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

zebralight s60w & emerson mini cqc-15 today


----------



## jgraham15

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ficklampa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://failtality.se/gear/cricket-swm.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## borealis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What knife is that, ficklampa? It looks like SpyderCo and Kershaw had a baby...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



borealis said:


> What knife is that, ficklampa? It looks like SpyderCo and Kershaw had a baby...



Classic Spyderco Cricket.


----------



## choombak

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Updated... HDS EDC 120T HCRI, and Spyderco Perrin PPT


----------



## jacksmith

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

astonishing !! really broadened my outlook ..but would u guys just name the knives or flashlight .


----------



## ficklampa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



borealis said:


> What knife is that, ficklampa? It looks like SpyderCo and Kershaw had a baby...





Monocrom said:


> Classic Spyderco Cricket.



Indeed, it is a Spyderco Cricket SS. (SS as in stainless steel)


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new "Budget Carry" combo (Fenix PD32/Ontario Rat 1)


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My "Bullet Proof" combo. (HDS 219/DPX HEST 2.0)


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ffemt6263 said:


> My haiku with an absolutely gorgeous fixed blade i just picked up from backwoods knives.





How do you go about buying a Backwoods knife? I did a google search for backwoods knives, but I cant even find a website! All I find is either forum posts about these knives, or used knives for sale at some other web site. Judging by the forums posts, this guy makes lots of knives, but where do you go to look at the product and order them?

I saw another knife that had already been sold(used) at another online store, and it had this same desert ironwood handle, but a different type of blade. I like a 4-5" blade but with more of a point on it. I guess you'd call it a drop point. I love that wood.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



HighlanderNorth said:


> How do you go about buying a Backwoods knife? I did a google search for backwoods knives, but I cant even find a website! All I find is either forum posts about these knives, or used knives for sale at some other web site. Judging by the forums posts, this guy makes lots of knives, but where do you go to look at the product and order them?



Accidental double post


----------



## notsofast

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



HighlanderNorth said:


> How do you go about buying a Backwoods knife? I did a google search for backwoods knives, but I cant even find a website! All I find is either forum posts about these knives, or used knives for sale at some other web site. Judging by the forums posts, this guy makes lots of knives, but where do you go to look at the product and order them?
> 
> I saw another knife that had already been sold(used) at another online store, and it had this same desert ironwood handle, but a different type of blade. I like a 4-5" blade but with more of a point on it. I guess you'd call it a drop point. I love that wood.



PM sent.


----------



## Johnbeck180

My first hand forged Damascus knife. It's about 95% done just need to finish up some filing. And my two hds lights.


----------



## Ossa1970

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd98/QuikS_album/CIMG3117.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

^^ Wow, those are huge!


----------



## DoctaDink

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jgraham15

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Quiksilver said:


> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd98/QuikS_album/CIMG3117.jpg



This is a cool pic!


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Les George VECP DLC & SPY 005


----------



## Gitlaa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x407/cummlns/c0243157.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Jeff Hanko 16x16 3D Triitum Titanium EX10 flashlight, Strider Monkey Edge Ghost Stripe SnG Titanium Framelock with Tritium screws and Lifter's Leather pouch with Kevin King Leather Sharkskin Attaboy slim wallet.



Luxury EDC by jgefaell, on Flickr


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow, tritium galore. That thing would be at home in Vegas.


----------



## borealis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Captain Spaulding said:


> Wow, tritium galore. That thing would be at home in Vegas.


Also aboard SS Enterprise.


----------



## riccardo.dv

I love the sebenza, must buy one sooner or later

Tapatalk @Xperia Arc S


----------



## jgraham15

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Spyderco C108P and Sunwayman Mr.Elfin neutral


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



egrep said:


> Jeff Hanko 16x16 3D Triitum Titanium EX10 flashlight, Strider Monkey Edge Ghost Stripe SnG Titanium Framelock with Tritium screws and Lifter's Leather pouch with Kevin King Leather Sharkskin Attaboy slim wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury EDC by jgefaell, on Flickr




Tritium screws?! How's that work? I am interested!


----------



## jgraham15

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That is one funny-lookin' knife.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

All Spyderco knives are kinda funny looking.


----------



## tallyram

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sorry for the crappy photo.







Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## F. Premens

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> All Spyderco knives are kinda funny looking.



Yup. Then you buy one and actually use it and you're like, "hey, this is a great knife!"


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sam Eddleman Custom Damascus Tanto with Turquoise Ray Skin wrap. Various lights with Trits and other items...




Tritium Photography Experiment #4 by jgefaell, on Flickr


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Tritium screws?! How's that work? I am interested!



Google yields a lot of hits, though I'm not sure who has them right now. A friend of mine picked up a set of Yellow in a private sale in The Cove just last week. I'm currently looking for a trit Thumbstud.


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

HDS HCRI Clicky and Rotary Nichia 219 with my Spyderco Paramilitary 2 in Brown and Orange


----------



## Karasu

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

New to the forums so thought I'd make my first contribution 
Emerson cqc 15 and an hds clicky. More pictures later with more knives, sadly I don't have any other lights but thinking investing in a few here in the near future. :naughty:



DSCF0126 by KarasuStatus, on Flickr


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Surefire M2 Strider and Strider Digi Camo SNG.


----------



## Craig K

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice pics guys.


----------



## Kingfisher

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


d-leted


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ti EDC stuff pocket dump.


----------



## schmanto

;-)


----------



## bushmattster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC




[/IMG]
Etac D25A Ti Clicky, Spydie Rookie G10


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Les George fixed blade VECP DLC and Macs Customs Damascus Tri-EDC


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Order of the Black Shamrock Folder (There are others like it, but this one is mine) with SFI Rampant Lion/Crusader Cross pocket clip and .45 casing thumb disk. Nathawut Ti Pivot. On top of the Fighting Irish shirt from EKI amongst a G-IV (Backside) and X USN (Frontside) Challenge Coins and SFI Bushido (Copper), ZEDU (Silver), Crusader and OG 1911 (Brass) dogtags. It feels cozy, like home. 

For fun, 5 of the new Veleno Designs Quantum DD flashlights were modified with a Nichia 219, Cree XP-G G2, Red, Green & Blue LEDs. I particularly like how the RGB emitters combined to create a rainbow.





Veleno Designs Quantum DD with OBS/EKI/SFI/USN by jgefaell, on Flickr​


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## guardpost3




----------



## Racer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Karasu

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




DSCF0399 by KarasuStatus, on Flickr
spyderco yojimbo 2 and hds clicky


----------



## notsofast

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





These for the dark and scary nights

Jim Sitka Subhilt fighter 

Either ultra throw with the DEFT or 3000 lumens Electrolumens Big Bruiser





These for EDC

Mini Griptilian/M390

Not a lot of bulk...lots of function!


----------



## david57strat

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Racer said:


>



Nice combo, My wife carries a BC10(XP-G HCRI modded) and a Dragonfly Tattoo.


----------



## Larbo




----------



## f22shift

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




knife from kashgar. usually made of pickup truck leaf springs. horn handle and some copper bits. 
the people there use knives for everything from eating to fighting.
flashlight is a swm v10r ti+


----------



## Supergyro

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just introduced myself in the intro forum, and I decided to post pics of my new light! The Gerber isn't my nicest knife, nor the Buck, but I carry them most often.











Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Abbot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Love this thread and love my new pair! :thumbsup: HDS Rotary and Carrillo
















The light is the best - the knife is a Beast!!


----------



## Kid9P

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Killer setup Sandy!

I have lusted for a Dwaine Carrillo for a very long time now!
Some day!


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It would be good if the names of knives were included with the pics. 

Bill


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my Sunday Best:
It's a Sage1 with the Ti D25C Clicky






Saturday Workhorses:
Para2 Sprint Run with Groovy!






During the week, I usually mix it up. Here's today's pocket dump:


----------



## xd45hurricane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



think2x said:


> [
> 
> 
> what kind of knife is that?


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> It would be good if the names of knives were included with the pics.
> 
> Bill


 All I know about the one with my Kroma is it's a JK knives and it's #2 of 3.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



xd45hurricane said:


> think2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> what kind of knife is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Tolerance ZT0350.
Click to expand...


----------



## xd45hurricane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

thank you Think2x.. Getting ready to pick me one up now.. DO they come sharp out the box?

Also how do you like it? 


thanks again


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





















Paramilitary 2 and Surefire G2 with Malkoff M61LHCRI and McClicky Switch


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice combo! 
I'm also guilty of matching my lights and knives.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



xd45hurricane said:


> thank you Think2x.. Getting ready to pick me one up now.. DO they come sharp out the box?
> 
> Also how do you like it?
> 
> 
> thanks again



Shaving sharp out of the box. I like it alot but it is a heavier knife for it's size, I prefer a knife with some weight but not everyone does.


----------



## ridnovir

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac111/ridnovir/Knives/DSC_0280-1.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## luceat lux vestra

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice CRK!!!!


----------



## JB3

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

4Sevens QMini123 and a Buck/Mayo TNT 






another set ... NiteCore EZ123 and a Strider PT 





Coming soon ... Sunwayman V10R Ti+ and a Spyderco Ti Chaparral ... 
Ti Chap got here yesterday ... impatiently waiting for the V10R to arrive


----------



## moshow9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

How do you like the new pivot? Have you disassembled yet and if so, are the steps to reassemble more like the Sebenza now?


----------



## luceat lux vestra

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The spine profile is really cool on that CRK


----------



## Mike81

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## gsnorm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




[/IMG]


----------



## Jakarta

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Spydie Techno, DQG III AAA R5, Microstream, TTPocketTool Skull Gen I.


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Jakarta said:


>



The Spyerco Techno is such a great little pocket tank!


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> It would be good if the names of knives were included with the pics.
> 
> Bill


Guys, it´s not too hard to mention what´s actually in the picture (not just the knives, the torches as well since it´s not always and not for everyone obvious what it is).

Thanks :thumbsup:
Eric


----------



## somnambulated

*Knife & Light pics.*

I'm still lusting over the Techno until funds permit!


• Mobile post


----------



## Diablo_331

JB3 said:


> 4Sevens QMini123 and a Buck/Mayo TNT
> 
> another set ... NiteCore EZ123 and a Strider PT
> 
> Coming soon ... Sunwayman V10R Ti+ and a Spyderco Ti Chaparral ...
> Ti Chap got here yesterday ... impatiently waiting for the V10R to arrive



TI Chap?!?! I had no idea they were out already. My CF Chap is getting lonely lol.


----------



## Big-T

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

[IMIG]

[/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG] 


In Ireland it is illegal to possess / carry an actual hunting knive / blade. So my Swiss-Army knife does the job for me. There are more impressive pics on this thread but this is what I got...


----------



## mamun1024

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## twl

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Bradley Alias II in natural titanium finish.
Oveready Moddoolar Torchlab Pocket Triple L3 L/M/H in natural Hard Anodize 
Panerai Luminor Tantalium with black rubber dive strap and dive clasp
Mont Blanc Meisterstuck Ball Pen


----------



## speed88

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## calipsoii

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Today I'm carrying an 85Tr and medium Stockman


----------



## awmp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice spyderco, I have not seen those colors before. 



thaugen said:


> HDS HCRI Clicky and Rotary Nichia 219 with my Spyderco Paramilitary 2 in Brown and Orange


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hinderer XM-18 and SPY 007 XM-L SWGG with matching AOTH Gator Holsters


----------



## burntoshine

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

the odd couple; cryo and LF2X (modded NW, plus diffuser film inside of lens)




my favorite EDC; manix 2 XL and mini CR2




oh no! ..wha' happened to the mini!!???




tied for favorite EDC; black/camo paramilitary 2 and SC600w




MTBNRC (mountain bike night ride carry); junkyard dog II (composite w/D2) and rrt-0 (modded NW) with H600w




keepin' it classy; leverletto and NW Ti mini (#4)




friends 'til the end (of photo shoot); centofante and NW M2SC4




little shiny friends; chive and NW revo


----------



## Raybo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



radioactive_man said:


> My EDC: A RRT-0 (XP-G R5) 5-stage, and a Loewenmesser slipjoint folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My backups: A Fenix LD01 (XP-E R2), and a Leatherman Squirt P4 with a penny knife blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Denmark we can only carry knives longer than 2.75 inches and knives with lockable blades, if we can document that the knives are going to be used for a specific lawful purpose (hunting, fishing, camping etc.). Even then the knives may only be carried while you travel directly from your home and to the site where the knife is to be used and back, so proper knives like the ones posted previously are not an option for EDC here.



I have parused through this thread only to find a few members that actually use their goodies, most of the others happen to be be the "Hey look at what I have" kind of people.

I would like to give thanks to radioactive man and a few others that actually use what they have.

Cheers!


----------



## Craig K

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



shado said:


> Hinderer XM-18 and SPY 007 XM-L SWGG with matching AOTH Gator Holsters



Wow very nice...what is that little skull on the Hinderer XM-18 does it come like that?


----------



## sandalian

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's what I have in my pocket today, Zebralight SC51 and Kershaw LFK. 
I don't really know what is LFK stand for, I think it's "Little Folder Knife".






There's a Thrunite Ti in my pocket but I was forget to take a photograph of it.


----------



## twl

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Raybo said:


> I have parused through this thread only to find a few members that actually use their goodies, most of the others happen to be be the "Hey look at what I have" kind of people.
> 
> I would like to give thanks to radioactive man and a few others that actually use what they have.
> 
> Cheers!



You might find that many items that seem to be "unused" in the photos, actually are used, but people are careful with them, and are not abusing them.

For instance, in my Knife and Light photo, which I copied and pasted here again, ALL of the items are regularly used, and they do have slight marks of use on them, but I don't don't drag them down down a dirt gravel road. I wear the watch regularly and that should be obvious by looking at the strap wear, write enough with the Montblanc pen to have needed to buy refills, and the knife has been used enough to need touch-up re-sharpening, and there is some anodizing worn off part of the thumbstud, and there are carry marks on the titanium scales. The light has some very small nicks on one side of the bezel. Nothing in that picture is absolutely perfect, and they all get used, but they get taken care of.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's still t-shirt and shorts weather here so I like to travel light. I left the P'Kal out because I've taken enough pics of it. I've been carrying one since it was made available and actually have three backups in case I lose or destroy one.






NAA Mini-Revolver in .22LR loaded with 60gr Aguila SSS, Veleno Quantum DD, Warren Thomas CF and Ti thumb-tac. I've got carbon fiber grips for the NAA, but they're a bit thinner and I find it harder to control the gun than with the black wood grips. Notice the size of a .22LR round compared to the Quantum (my brother thought it was a laser boresighter when I showed him at first)... Now off to buy some ice blue trits for my DD... 

I go bigger when clothing allows it...


----------



## burntoshine

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Raybo said:


> I have parused through this thread only to find a few members that actually use their goodies, most of the others happen to be be the "Hey look at what I have" kind of people.
> 
> I would like to give thanks to radioactive man and a few others that actually use what they have.
> 
> Cheers!



Wow! Did you just come here to insult the majority of the people on this thread?? You must be one of those "Hey, I'm going to make assumptions and judgments about people I know very little about" kind of people. On behalf of everyone on this thread (except for radioactive man and a few others), I would like to personally apologize for not living up to your standards. But speaking for just myself, I have used much of what I posted, I have more worn/used items that I chose not to post, and some of the items are recent purchases that I just started using. Some items get sold or given away to friends before they get too badly beaten up. And yes, some of the items I have had for a while, but haven't used as much as I thought I would have when I bought them. I believe in having multiple backups; especially of knives, lights, mountain bikes and musical instruments. Some things sit around for a while before they start getting use. Also, just because things don't appear to be completely worn and scratched, it doesn't mean that they aren't used. For example, I use my SC600w everyday, but I happen to pretty talented at keeping it in my hands and carrying it to minimize wear. If you were to look at the light in person, you'd see more signs of wear, like from when freezing rain started coming down out of the blue when I was riding my bike and I totally wiped out. It was such a hard fall that the light got deep scratches through my jeans! Keep in mind that some items that look quite worn, may just be carried a lot; especially if they are connected to keys or carried in a pocket with other items. Some things can appear very used without being used at all. And if you change what items you use, they all get worn much more slowly; a little secret I will pass on to you. There are many things people fail to consider when they jump to conclusions. But either way, you may find yourself very disappointed if people don't live the way you think they should. People like to be sneaky like that.

here's a retired blade and torch, posted just for you




apologies for the quick and dirty shot. i had a drum head (and many before that) that was more worn-looking, but i threw it away; i just wanted to make sure that everyone knows that.

cheers!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



burntoshine said:


> Wow! Did you just come here to insult the majority of the people on this thread?? You must be one of those "Hey, I'm going to make assumptions and judgments about people I know very little about" kind of people. On behalf of everyone on this thread (except for radioactive man and a few others), I would like to personally apologize for not living up to your standards.



Thank you... If I post it in this thread, it gets used. Some people take better care of their stuff than others... Just because one man's EDC doesn't look like it's been used as a kickball, doesn't mean it doesn't get used every day. I may not have shot anyone with my mini-revolver, but it's had over 1500 rounds through it. I've used that thumb-tac almost daily to open mail, cut boxes, tape etc.... I just got the Quantum DD... sooooo... But anyway, just because you may treat your kit roughly doesn't mean everyone else does... soooo.. I'll just leave it at that... nothing else to say that burntoshine hasn't already...


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

People, C'mon... Don't feed the (illiterate) troll.


----------



## weez82

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nothing special here: Spyderco Delica 4 FFG and 4Sevens WW MiNi123. This is my edc. Been carrying the knife for about 2 months now and love it, thin and light weight


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Craig K said:


> Wow very nice...what is that little skull on the Hinderer XM-18 does it come like that?



Thanks, I purchased the silver Scull as a extra from Hinderer.


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Craig K said:


> Wow very nice...what is that little skull on the Hinderer XM-18 does it come like that?


That silver skull is a Steel Flame 'Darkness' filler tab. They are available directly from Hinderer, if and when you can get them. The artist is Derrick Obatake. At this moment I'm wearing a silver 'flat axe' bracelet with 8 bronzed darkness skulls, eyes filled with GTLS (Tritium) vials and a 9mm killbox and chain.

This thread was timely as a reminder. So, I just now picked up these two Steel flame items for my XM-24 at the California Custom Knife Show, sponsored by Plaza Cutlery. One is the filler skull as seen on Shado's knife and the other is a Hinderer logo horse head clip. Derrick's work is out standing and completes these knives!




Steel Flame for my Hinderer XM-24 by jgefaell, on Flickr

I also EDC my OBS folder with a lot of Steel Flame;




My OBS Folder with Steel Flame by jgefaell, on Flickr

Here's something y'all might like.




Steel Flame Darkness Veleno Quantum DD Flashlight by jgefaell, on Flickr

Here's a brief intervew of Derrick by Mike Searson.


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



egrep said:


> That silver skull is a Steel Flame 'Darkness' filler tab. They are available directly from Hinderer, if and when you can get them. The artist is Derrick Obatake. At this moment I'm wearing a silver 'flat axe' bracelet with 8 bronzed darkness skulls, eyes filled with GTLS (Tritium) vials and a 9mm killbox and chain.
> 
> This thread was timely as a reminder. So, I just now picked up these two Steel flame items for my XM-24 at the California Custom Knife Show, sponsored by Plaza Cutlery. One is the filler skull as seen on Shado's knife and the other is a Hinderer logo horse head clip. Derrick's work is out standing and completes these knives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel Flame for my Hinderer XM-24 by jgefaell, on Flickr
> 
> I also EDC my OBS folder with a lot of Steel Flame;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OBS Folder with Steel Flame by jgefaell, on Flickr
> 
> Here's something y'all might like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel Flame Darkness Veleno Quantum DD Flashlight by jgefaell, on Flickr
> 
> Here's a brief intervew of Derrick by Mike Searson.




2 of the coolest dudes on the planet. Nice SF John.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Go easy on the quotes of images. No need to re-post them when a statement would be sufficient.

Bill


----------



## whateatsrabbits

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Heres a little zombie edc I put together.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice! . . . But I'd opt for a much longer blade. :huh:


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some classic with my Seb.


----------



## ffemt6263

*Knife & Light pics.*

Man i miss that sebbie. : (


----------



## Adrenaline_6

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My workhorses.


----------



## grey timber wolf

*Knife & Light pics.*

Here we go again! This is my edc lot








This is my survival pouch




This is my get home bag




This lots my bug out bag







One day emergency response pack




Some old favorites


----------



## grey timber wolf

*Knife & Light pics.*

And I forgot some old urban stuff


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Great EDC lot Grey Timber Wolf. Who makes the machete and tomahawk? Esee?


----------



## grey timber wolf

*Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks sled, the tomahawk is the Vox T-hawk and the machete is the Tops.230 both excellent bits of quality kit I can highly recommend them both!


----------



## mjn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My first contribution;
The gentlemans EDC.. NAA .22 short, Al Mar Osprey, and a Klarus Mi X5.. For up-close work only.


----------



## Triffid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my current EDC favorites: Zebralight SC600 & Bob Lum's Mini-Onslaught.


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*















Mac's Customs Titanium EDC and Spyderco Techno


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

first time I see the Techno. Great looking knife.


----------



## grey timber wolf

*Knife & Light pics.*

I'm liking that zebra light triffid! How do you rate it?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



grey timber wolf said:


> I'm liking that zebra light triffid! How do you rate it?



Let's keep most comments to descriptions of knives and flashlights. Keep other comments to one liners. or so. Use PM's when possible.

Bill


----------



## Sno4Life

*Knife & Light pics.*

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/20/2u4y5u9a.jpg

Work combo - minimal carry fits well with professional dress code. Planning to replace the olight with a torpedo and the P4 with a PS4.


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Raybo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Any recommendations for an EDC pocket knife? I'm currently looking at the Kershaw Blur with the S30V blade, is this a good choice?

Thanks as always,
Ray


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Raybo said:


> Any recommendations for an EDC pocket knife? I'm currently looking at the Kershaw Blur with the S30V blade, is this a good choice?
> 
> Thanks as always,
> Ray



You're better off making a separate topic in the right sub-form in order to get a good amount of replies to your question.


----------



## pulstar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






My current flock: Lux-RC's FL33 with 10W XP-G2 module - probably more than 1000 lumens, Zebralight H51W (XP-G R4), Surefire Fury, Quark Mini-123 (XP-G R5) and Wenger Ranger 78. Varapower VP1000 is currently hiding in my living room


----------



## Adrenaline_6

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Raybo said:


> Any recommendations for an EDC pocket knife? I'm currently looking at the Kershaw Blur with the S30V blade, is this a good choice?
> 
> Thanks as always,
> Ray


The Blur has a popular following and you can't go wrong with S30V steel. I don't have a Blur but have other Kershaws and a ZT. Great knives.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Let's keep most comments to descriptions of knives and flashlights. Keep other comments to one liners. or so. Use PM's when possible.
> 
> Bill





Adrenaline_6 said:


> The Blur has a popular following and you can't go wrong with S30V steel. I don't have a Blur but have other Kershaws and a ZT. Great knives.



See my copied post. This is not a knife, or flashlight recommendation thread. For a discussion about various knives go to the appropriate discussion threads. Questions in this thread such as "what is the name of that knife", or "what is the name of that flashlight" are appropriate here.

Bill


----------



## KnOeFz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new Esee 5 and Niteye TF20, a very solid combo!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A very good-looking combo. :twothumbs


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just arrived today 

Strider Knives SLCCs Wharncliffe CPM 3V and Oveready Triple Copper E2e (XP-G2)


----------



## bobfa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Simple every day carry for office worker. FourSevens Preon P0-SS and small Swiss Army knife.



IMG_0408 by BobFairbairn, on Flickr


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RobME

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## calipsoii

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Time to give this thread a little nudge with my new pocket folder:


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Benchmade 470 Emissary with a Jetbeam E3S modified with an XM-L...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ridnovir

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What I had on me today...

Jason Brous Silent Soldier Flipper
Veleno Quantum DD with ice blut trits
Warren Thomas/Fred Perrin F-16 wing carbon fiber/Ti straight tanto La Griffe


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RobME said:


>



Awesome!


----------



## eloreno

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Need more than a knife sometimes. And more than a flashlight.


----------



## nein166

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Chainsaw and Combat HID, good pairing
Nice job on the battery pack, custom LiPo?


----------



## david57strat

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ABTOMAT said:


> Need more than a knife sometimes. And more than a flashlight.




There you go. No such thing as too much, aye?


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nein166 said:


> Chainsaw and Combat HID, good pairing
> Nice job on the battery pack, custom LiPo?



Thanks. It's an RC LiPo stuffed into a project box.


----------



## RobME

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## CreeCrazy

*Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## CreeCrazy

*Knife & Light pics.*




Here's my Venom ESEE 3 with my newest Fenix!!'


----------



## shadco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Mine


----------



## CreeCrazy

*Knife & Light pics.*

I've got a couple Blind Horse Knives too! Love them but definitely pricey!


----------



## slystad810

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Spyderco Sage and Solarforce L2P


----------



## hnupek

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My happy family, I LOVE THEM !! :thumbsup:





















even more...  Izula, Quark QPA, Klarus Mi10, SOG TAC Automatic, SOG Seal PUP Elite BO, SOG Micron II and.. keys :laughing: And retractable/telescopic pen


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mizjif

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mikekoz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mikekoz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



i chuckled


poverty EDC


----------



## mizjif

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hahaha. I had a good laugh. Nicely done.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mikekoz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




That fixed blade wouldn't happen to be VG10, would it?


----------



## Darvis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mikekoz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Awesomely hilarious!!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

OK guys, enough with the quotes of the yellow flashlight and hi end butter knife.

Bill


----------



## eg1977

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Surefire Charlie & C3


----------



## eloreno

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Andrew Demko AD10 and Sunwayman neutral V11R

http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/...4-9F19-4C7638B47C83-7671-000007E99E938764.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Robert Hode

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mikekoz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I hate people who flaunt their wealth!


----------



## moshow9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jgraham15

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



moshow9 said:


>




How do you like the Hogue? I've been thinking about buying one.


----------



## Alphax45

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hi All. Here is my stuff; including my cheap lights and knives 
The big knife at the back is a Rambo II knife with a survival kit inside the handle. Any other questions; just ask.


----------



## FlashLion

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Infinite Zero

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## shortstack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



flashlion said:


>



What light is this? single cr123? Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Gorgeous Spyderco, Infinite Zero. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## FlashLion

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



shortstack said:


> What light is this? single cr123? Thanks


Yes it's a single CR123A/16340 light. Klarus RS16


----------



## Camguy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EDC






Benchmade Mini-Griptilian Tanto, Surefire 6PX Pro, Fenix E01

Tactical






Benchmade Barrage, Surefire C2 Centurion with Cree R5 drop-in @ 200lm and FM35 filter


----------



## S1LVA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Camera phone shots of my newest EDC pair.









6v Haiku 119V, ZT561 w/ Orange Scale

S1LVA


----------



## RMR

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KeyGrip said:


> TW4 and Tasman Salt with home anodized Ti clip:



The home anodized clip on the Spyderco is really slick! Please tell me how you did that or point me in the right direction. 
Thank you,
RMR


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Let's bump this.


----------



## Jakarta

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

HDSpydie


----------



## Self-Ballasted Scamp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## kizuf

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Cutter's KNife and Tool Brend #2 and Sunwayman v10r ti, which I got on Friday. I'm new to the lights and I'm super happy with the light, the titanium looks and feels great. I bought the AA extender not only because I have rechargable AA's lying around, but also I like the size better...


----------



## rtryland

*Knife & Light pics.*



kizuf said:


> My Cutter's KNife and Tool Brend #2 and Sunwayman v10r ti, which I got on Friday. I'm new to the lights and I'm super happy with the light, the titanium looks and feels great. I bought the AA extender not only because I have rechargable AA's lying around, but also I like the size better...



Is this item on the bottom a pen? Do share. It looks shiny and carbon fiber laden. I must have one.


----------



## ArmoredFiend

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Previous EDC...no longer carry folder nowadays.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Bead blasted 119 Mule with 2x white trits in the head.
S35v small Sebenza


----------



## Hit Man

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My current EDC Combo.















Thanks for looking.

Ralph C.


----------



## Hit Man

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Giving ground to this love.

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/ft102man/002.jpg

Ralph C.


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



rtryland said:


> Is this item on the bottom a pen? Do share. It looks shiny and carbon fiber laden. I must have one.



It's made by a young cat. Matthew Martin "tactical pen" in Ti and carbon fiber. A nice-looking pen. The tactical aspect though is debatable.


----------



## megnin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Al Mar Ospre Abalone and iTP A3 EOS Ti


----------



## Altec

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I would be a bit much to pile in all my pocket lights, and knives. So I just grabbed a couple off the shelves. 
















More for laughs...


----------



## ridnovir

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac111/ridnovir/Knives/DSC_0300.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Mr_Moe

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## pedersen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My combo for fixing my brothers car the other day, the nitrolon is really nice now with snow and subzero temperatures (Celsius )


----------



## Norm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Raze

*Knife & Light pics.*






Light & Saber combo: 

Prometheus Lights Alpha MC18-B
Zero Tolerance 0561


----------



## broonzbane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






HDS 120 Executive High CRI in Cerakote Orange with Spyderco Paramilitary 2 in Digicam G10 scales with s30V blade steel.

SWEET!

broonzbane


----------



## thijsco19

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





At the bottom a Ultrafire WF-501B
On top a prairie fire C8, I think the same as a ultrafire C8.
And 2 of my pocket knife's, that one on the right is a toollogic SLPro Tactical Black, It has an slide in mini flashlight (that little thing under it).


----------



## nightshade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Used NiteCore D10 & CRKT M1


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A couple new copper lights, and their partner knives:











Maratac's new Cu123 rides with a Fiddleback Forge KE Bushie in golden-deyed flamey maple and etched 0-1;
The CuAA travels with a Case Swayback Jack in chestnut bone and CV.
I'm looking forward to seeing how they age.


----------



## grnamin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Great looking combo Greg. I should know but..... what light is that? Anso is on my list of knives to get.


----------



## grnamin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sledhead: Thank you. The light is a combination of a McGizmo 1x123 titanium body + Ti VME head and M31 drop-in from Malkoff devices.


----------



## asl888

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## blatant1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hi-point Carbine 9mm-Cold Steel GI Tanto-Coleman 90 Lumen Tactical...Yes Im rocking the coleman,and I love it :twothumbs



[/URL][/IMG]



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## streetmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Benchmade Rift, SolarForce L2X body with L2T Head(XML T6 1 mode module) and L2T tailswitch, SolarForce L2T body with M3s head(XML U2 1 mode) and S11 tailswitch, Benchmade Bone Collector.


----------



## blatant1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sorry...I will fix next time.Thanks.


----------



## ficklampa

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

McGizmo BB Haiku XP-G and Hinderer XM-24 SW Non Flipper


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

SPY Tactical Series...


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Cool photo!


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

They look to nice to use!


----------



## Mark-60

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice!


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Love the Spy tactical light! :thumbsup:


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new Mummert just arrived from TAD,


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Looks good! :twothumbs


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



broonzbane said:


> HDS 120 Executive High CRI in Cerakote Orange with Spyderco Paramilitary 2 in Digicam G10 scales with s30V blade steel.
> 
> SWEET!
> 
> broonzbane



What a great combo!


----------



## broonzbane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



thaugen said:


> What a great combo!



Thanks! I REALLY want the orange PM2, but it's way out of my price range. Not pictured is my cherished Seiko Orange Monster wrist watch.

broonzbane


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Finally got my first Triple - Mac's P60 w/ XP-G2's.
Dropped into into my 6P roundie.
Goes nicely with the 0551, I think.


----------



## sanbarry

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





ZebraLight SC52 & Spyderco Manbug in ZDP-189


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tjswarbrick said:


> Finally got my first Triple - Mac's P60 w/ XP-G2's.
> Dropped into into my 6P roundie.
> Goes nicely with the 0551, I think.



Where did you get the cool scales for the 0551? I wouldn't mind putting different ones on mine.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Where did you get the cool scales for the 0551? I wouldn't mind putting different ones on mine.



Glad you like 'em, nbp.
I got the sculpted CF from The Preacher over on Bladeforums. Mine's the the prototype, right before he started distributing through bhq. I've also seen similar out there.
They were actually a little sharp, but a couple passes on a medium-grit belt got 'em right-as-rain.
Since it's a pictures thread, I'll add another to stay on topic. 





Hopefully I'll get something new to post this weekend. Dying waiting for my Hi CRI Clicky.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sanbarry said:


> ZebraLight SC52 & Spyderco Manbug in ZDP-189



Great little EDC with the latest bits.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





CRKT Folding Razel and Kroma


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Blue Tenacious and L60 1xcr123 light.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






ZT0550 and Minimus Vision


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Paradigm Pro S30V and Mini Kroma


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bodis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hi guys my first post here.

To the suit.




My EDC.




For the more demanding job.




When the Zombies attacks :tinfoil:.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Welcome the the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## magpullin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





SWM & Spyderco Copa


----------



## Bodis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> Welcome the the Forum! :welcome:



thanx .


----------



## Ossa1970

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## KuanR

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



think2x said:


> Paradigm Pro S30V and Mini Kroma



That's a nice knife. The mini kroma is really cool, what body did you swap into it?


----------



## Ossa1970

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Ossa1970

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Ossa1970

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KuanR said:


> That's a nice knife. The mini kroma is really cool, what body did you swap into it?



Yeah, the Paradigm is a nicer knife than I was expecting it to be. The body is a Surefire A21 weaponlight adapter, it lets the Kroma(or U2 Ultra) work fully functional from a single RCR 16340 cell.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Jeez!! been a while since I've looked through this thread.
Nice Knives and lights everyone!:naughty:


Took this picture while out on a walk today.

Hinderer XM-18
McGizmo LS20.2
Cool Fall Spy 007T

The strange "ice jellyfish" were just too cool to pass up! :wave:


----------



## Kaban

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey man that is super cool^^^

Is that on a river? I have never seen that and I basically live outdoors fishing 24/7.


----------



## Gavin S.

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My only tritium insert knife and light. RAW NS and Microtech Halo V limited edition hand ground by Anthony Marfione, himself. It has a tritium vial in the release button.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Kaban said:


> Hey man that is super cool^^^
> 
> Is that on a river? I have never seen that and I basically live outdoors fishing 24/7.




Thank you!
Yes, there is a small river/creek that runs through town and these formations happen all the time in 2 locations.
This location is easier to get to and photograph. I need to make it a point to take more pics there since I walk or ride by almost everyday and the ice changes into all sorts of strange shapes.
I added another picture from 2 years ago to my post above.


----------



## ObsceneJesster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

K I'm at work now and just noticed this thread. Can't wait until I get home and can post some pictures of knives w/ lights. I did happen to have a knife and light here with me at work so this is what I'm carrying right now. 

Boker Kalashnikov side folding switch blade and a Nitecore P25


----------



## Crazybright

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Gavin S. said:


> My only tritium insert knife and light. RAW NS and Microtech Halo V limited edition hand ground by Anthony Marfione, himself. It has a tritium vial in the release button.



Sick Blade, Really nice! I'm looking at adding a Microtech like that soon.


----------



## Gavin S.

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Crazybright said:


> Sick Blade, Really nice! I'm looking at adding a Microtech like that soon.



Thanks man. Unfortunately, that is a true safe queen. One, it cost a fortune and 2, a single action OTF auto is not exactly practical to use on a daily basis. I do carry a Microtech Scarab on occasion, which is a double action OTF, though it's not something you want to deploy around just anyone. It freaks people out. Generally and Spyderco Caly 2 in my daily carry.


----------



## MatthewSB

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



> You've got knives.... You've got lights.
> 
> Put them together in cool combos.



For bomb proof reliability, ZT 0550 and C2L-HA with Malkoff M61L:






For....er....I guess just being cool, LX2 and Gryphon M30a1:






For general woods bumming, dayhikes, and other wandering, E2L, Bark River Bravo 1, and Victorinox 1H Trekker:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are a couple of mine:


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Real nice photos!


----------



## ObsceneJesster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

@Fresh Eddie....I am interested in two of those knives. Who makes the Tan one on the top and the Grey colored one, third one down?


----------



## broonzbane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ObsceneJesster said:


> @Fresh Eddie....I am interested in two of those knives. Who makes the Tan one on the top and the Grey colored one, third one down?



PICK think I can answer that question . . . 

The brown/tan knife is a Kershaw Skyline. The gray one is a Surefire Crank.

if I were to pick one of Fresh Eddie's knives to be my own, I'd DEFINITELY go for the last one. It is a Spyderco Manix 2 with translucent blue scales. Its status as an affordable, bulletproof, lightweight Edc blade is legendary!!!

One of these WILL wind up in my collection someday! I used to be a BIG Kershaw fan until I discovered Spyderco. Now, most Kershaw knives feel cheap to me. YMMV.

broonzbane


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Absolutely correct! Skyline and a Crank. The Crank got me into knives... I got it on clearance... being such a fan of Surefire lights I had to pick one up. I then did some reading and started picking up some other good bang for the buck American made knives. 

The Manix is extremely comfortable in-hand, and you can choke up on the blade if you need to. For me, it is a little big for EDC, but one heck of a knife. I bought the pink Native, and had trouble cutting cheese with it, and educated myself about grinds. After picking up an FFG Endura 4 ( my only non-USA knife) I found the Manix on sale for only $60 shipped and could not pass that up! So now I have two awesome slicers. 

I actually have thee Skylines and a Zing Tanto... I see what you mean about Spyderco vs Kershaw, but the Zing is awesome for detailed stuff, and the Skyline is an amazing deal... the Orange ones for $30 are a steal! The flippers are also really fun to absentmindedly play with! 

...of course, then I got a Mini Griptilian and Benchmade is a whole other animal! Got another one on the way.... and one of the EDC Forums Native 5's. I think I am addicted!


----------



## broonzbane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fresh eddie fresh said:


> Absolutely correct! Skyline and a Crank. The Crank got me into knives... I got it on clearance... being such a fan of Surefire lights I had to pick one up. I then did some reading and started picking up some other good bang for the buck American made knives.
> 
> The Manix is extremely comfortable in-hand, and you can choke up on the blade if you need to. For me, it is a little big for EDC, but one heck of a knife. I bought the pink Native, and had trouble cutting cheese with it, and educated myself about grinds. After picking up an FFG Endura 4 ( my only non-USA knife) I found the Manix on sale for only $60 shipped and could not pass that up! So now I have two awesome slicers.
> 
> I actually have thee Skylines and a Zing Tango... I see what you mean about Spyderco vs Kershaw, but the Zing is awesome for detailed stuff, and the Skyline is an amazing deal... the Orange ones for $30 are a steal! The flippers are also really fun to absentmindedly play with!
> 
> ...of course, then I got a Mini Griptilian and Benchmade is a whole other animal! Got another one on the way.... and one of the EDC Forums Native 5's. I think I am addicted!



i've been down the Benchmade road too, and love the Griptilians. Still, I keep going back to Spyderco.

Seek ye the Paramilitary 2. They are next to impossible to score right now, but once you own one, you probably won't want anything else. I bought one last year, and I'm already wanting 2 or 3 more!


----------



## ObsceneJesster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



broonzbane said:


> PICK think I can answer that question . . .
> 
> The brown/tan knife is a Kershaw Skyline. The gray one is a Surefire Crank.
> 
> if I were to pick one of Fresh Eddie's knives to be my own, I'd DEFINITELY go for the last one. It is a Spyderco Manix 2 with translucent blue scales. Its status as an affordable, bulletproof, lightweight Edc blade is legendary!!!
> 
> One of these WILL wind up in my collection someday! I used to be a BIG Kershaw fan until I discovered Spyderco. Now, most Kershaw knives feel cheap to me. YMMV.
> 
> broonzbane



Thanks. I am a Kershaw fan myself but I'd have to say Benchmade's are my number 1. If I don't feel like dropping $200 on a knife, I usually try to add a new Kershaw to my collection. I had a Spyderco years ago and lost it. Then they went through that faze where everything they made was weird looking. I'll have to check out some of their stuff. Maybe my next piece will be a Spyderco. Lately I've been on a switch blade kick since I can legally carry one in MD. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



broonzbane said:


> i've been down the Benchmade road too, and love the Griptilians. Still, I keep going back to Spyderco.
> 
> Seek ye the Paramilitary 2. They are next to impossible to score right now, but once you own one, you probably won't want anything else. I bought one last year, and I'm already wanting 2 or 3 more!



I keep hearing good things about the Para2. Maybe instead of buying every "bang for the buck" knife, I should just get a couple really nice ones! Haha!


----------



## jph0200

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are the one's I carry at the moment.


----------



## holylight

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

hi knives lovers can recommend me a knife where blade is real tough and value for money. tks in advance


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

holylight, please start your own thread re this request here. This is a knife and lights picture discussion thread.
Thanks,

Bill


----------



## anedae

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Here is my EDC so far - going to add a HDS Rotary to it soon, and eventually a nice leatherman


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



anedae said:


> Here is my EDC so far - going to add a HDS Rotary to it soon, and eventually a nice leatherman



Could you PM me the name of that beautiful pocket watch.


----------



## holylight

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> holylight, please start your own thread re this request here. This is a knife and lights picture discussion thread.
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill



ops sorry seem like I hijacked the thread lol. my bad lol


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Burntrice

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Pure class.



jamesmtl514 said:


>


----------



## lintonindy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Already put these up but I just figured out how to post pics so suffer through again. hahaha.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That blue Manix was definitely a gateway knife... I got two more Manixes and really like them both.


----------



## david57strat

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fresh eddie fresh said:


> That blue Manix was definitely a gateway knife... I got two more Manixes and really like them both.


Very nice. Out of curiosity, which Malkoff lights are pictured?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



david57strat said:


> Very nice. Out of curiosity, which Malkoff lights are pictured?



There are V2 and V4 Wildcat heads on MD3s, a Hound Dog XML on a MD4, an MD3 with the older switch High/Low M91A, and my newest one (less then 24 hours old) is the MDC SHO on the right. 

I like Malkoffs! I keep eyeballing that neutral Hound Dog....


----------



## knife_SICKness

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## broonzbane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



david57strat said:


> Very nice. Out of curiosity, which Malkoff lights are pictured?



SHWEEEEEET! FANTASTIC knives, and a good value to boot!

The only things I don't like about my (standard model) Manix 2 are the weight and the sabre grind on the blade. Both can be viewed as pluses, though, depending upon how the blade is to be used. The sabre grind makes for a beefier blade that is more immune to breaking than that of the manix's relative, the Paramilitary 2--which I still encourage you to buy when it's available .

seeing your Manixes with full flat ground blades makes me want another!!! But I'll be patient and wait for another Millie! The weight on them makes them perfect edc blades.

broonzbane

MODS: PLEASE DELETE THIS POST. I REPLIED TO THE WRON POST. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## david57strat

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fresh eddie fresh said:


> There are V2 and V4 Wildcat heads on MD3s, a Hound Dog XML on a MD4, an MD3 with the older switch High/Low M91A, and my newest one (less then 24 hours old) is the MDC SHO on the right.
> 
> I like Malkoffs! I keep eyeballing that neutral Hound Dog....




I love Malkoff. Thanks for the info!


----------



## thijsco19

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



anedae said:


> Here is my EDC so far - going to add a HDS Rotary to it soon, and eventually a nice leatherman


Is that the G25C2 (MKII)? I cant really make it out due the size of the knife and lighter.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fresh eddie fresh said:


> That blue Manix was definitely a gateway knife... I got two more Manixes and really like them both.



Looks like you need one in tan G10 and FFG M4... Awesomeness.


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## burntoshine

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fresh eddie fresh said:


> That blue Manix was definitely a gateway knife... I got two more Manixes and really like them both.



I love my Manix 2 XL! My first Spydie. Within weeks I had to get a Paramilitary 2. Very happy. I have thought about getting another Manix 2, but there're so many other things that want my limited funds.

I like how you can very quickly and continuously open and close the Manix (2) just by pulling back the switch/slider with your finger & thumb at the right time while flicking your wrist (without touching the blade at all).


----------



## ThumperACC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my HDS clicky with a Diamond Plate large Sebenza...


----------



## anedae

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



thijsco19 said:


> Is that the G25C2 (MKII)? I cant really make it out due the size of the knife and lighter.



Yes, it is. I really like it!


----------



## thijsco19

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



anedae said:


> Yes, it is. I really like it!


Wow, it looks really small on that picture. Maybe it isn't as big as I thought?
Awesome!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



david57strat said:


> I love Malkoff. Thanks for the info!



Of course! I am a serious Malkoff addict... I finally found an XPG Hound Dog.  I sort of have my eye out for a V1 Wildcat, but my credit cards are getting pretty worn out this month already!



tjswarbrick said:


> Looks like you need one in tan G10 and FFG M4... Awesomeness.



That is gorgeous! I definitely am keeping my eyes open for the sprint run ones. Pre-ordered a Para 2, but who knows when (or if) I will ever see it! 



burntoshine said:


> I love my Manix 2 XL! My first Spydie. Within weeks I had to get a Paramilitary 2. Very happy. I have thought about getting another Manix 2, but there're so many other things that want my limited funds.
> 
> I like how you can very quickly and continuously open and close the Manix (2) just by pulling back the switch/slider with your finger & thumb at the right time while flicking your wrist (without touching the blade at all).



I noticed that immediately when I got the first G10 Manix... the blue one does not deploy like that, and there is no way to adjust it (pinned pivot pin.) I hear the new lightweights have a torx pivot, so you can adjust them. Maybe once it gets more broken in it will open and close a little easier. Even though it does not feel as heavy duty in-hand as much as the G10 ones with the liners, the blue one is really easy to stick in a jacket pocket and forget it is there... it is so light!


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Titanium goodness:
D25C and P-38


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tjswarbrick said:


> Titanium goodness:
> D25C and P-38



P38?

Bill


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> P38?
> 
> Bill



Bill, are you questioning my grammar, or trying to get more info?

The dealer I picked it up from, as well as the maker - Michael Vagnino, master bladesmith in Visalia, CA - call it a P-38. He also calls it EDC. Which is fitting.

It's about 6.25" long OAL, 3.1oz, just under 3" S35VN blade, titanium scales, lockbar, and backspacer. Bearing pivot.
Smooth and awesome. Great small EDC.
I'm hoping to post a bit of a review on BFC but, with taxes due soon, it may take a bit longer than I hoped.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tjswarbrick said:


> Bill, are you questioning my grammar, or trying to get more info?



Trying to get more info. I had googled it and could find no mention of a P38 as a quality knife, only as a can opener. It is a beautiful knife. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Racer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You guys can mention the names of your posted knives, and flashlights. It would make for a less cluttered thread where members may feel inclined to post, "what is that beautiful flashlight, or what are those beautiful knives?". This, unless the mystery is the beauty of it. LOL.

Bill


----------



## MatthewSB

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Racer said:


>




Which Spyderco is that?!?


----------



## Carlow

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ThumperACC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MatthewSB said:


> Which Spyderco is that?!?



Looks like the Tenacious.

ThumperACC


----------



## Racer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MatthewSB said:


> Which Spyderco is that?!?



Yep, it's a Tenacious.


----------



## burntoshine

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fresh eddie fresh said:


> I noticed that immediately when I got the first G10 Manix... the blue one does not deploy like that, and there is no way to adjust it (pinned pivot pin.) I hear the new lightweights have a torx pivot, so you can adjust them. Maybe once it gets more broken in it will open and close a little easier. Even though it does not feel as heavy duty in-hand as much as the G10 ones with the liners, the blue one is really easy to stick in a jacket pocket and forget it is there... it is so light!



That's a bummer. My two Spydies appear to be adjustable with a torx drive, unless there's something I don't know about. But I haven't tried to adjust them since they deploy perfectly. Maybe you could send the blue one back for an exchange; that's what I would probably do if it's not user-adjustable and not adjusted correctly.

I hate liner locks. That's why I really like the Para2 and Manix 2. That compression lock on the Para2 is genius! So is the ball bearing lock.

I was seriously considering getting another Manix 2; maybe a regular (non XL) one. So many other places that my money needs to go, though.


----------



## holylight

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

wrong post.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Regular carry - HDS 200 Clicky with desert sand cerakote and Al Mar knife





Surefire E2DL and Spartan Knives


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



burntoshine said:


> That's a bummer. My two Spydies appear to be adjustable with a torx drive, unless there's something I don't know about. But I haven't tried to adjust them since they deploy perfectly. Maybe you could send the blue one back for an exchange; that's what I would probably do if it's not user-adjustable and not adjusted correctly.
> 
> I hate liner locks. That's why I really like the Para2 and Manix 2. That compression lock on the Para2 is genius! So is the ball bearing lock.
> 
> I was seriously considering getting another Manix 2; maybe a regular (non XL) one. So many other places that my money needs to go, though.



I think that is just the way the Native and Lightweight Manix were made... pinned construction so you can't take them apart. From what I understand the newer lightweight Manixes are shipping with an adjustable pivot. My Manix is not bad, maybe just needs to be broken in a little more, but my Native has a tiny bit up up and down blade play. 

Luckily I have one of the Moonglow Natives on the way... that will turn the plastic one into a user pretty much instantly!


----------



## Vortus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My semi shiney daily work set. Eagletac D25AM, Solarforce SS SE L2 with a vinh XML2 and a Ronac M2, EL BNG with a 3 stage AW softstart converted to LED by ma-sha1, a SS Harpy and a SS Lava. 




[/IMG]


----------



## LedTed

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Look ... twins!


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The last couple of weeks brought these together - something about orange!






Rotary - XM24 - CPM3V Chopper - Survive knives - GSO 10 :thumbsup:


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> The last couple of weeks brought these together - something about orange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotary - XM24 - CPM3V Chopper :thumbsup:



Really nice! Who makes the Chopper?


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Check them out if you can - Survive knives. Great work ethic, great product. :thumbsup: He'll be getting some more business from me for sure!


----------



## Racer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

All fresh off the truck


----------



## Jakarta

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A bit of a blue thing today... [Spydie Techno, Custom Cadet II+ by syph007, Vic Midnite Manager, DQG AAA]


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Spyderco Southard Flipper and HDS Rotary HCRI


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EDC, Perfected: 

HDS HiCRI Clicky, and M390 Para2 with CuScaDi linen micarta:


----------



## Brigadier

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ffemt6263

*Knife & Light pics.*

Shado that is a stunning combo sir!


----------



## xelario

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## thaugen

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My backpacking dynamic duo...in ORANGE!


----------



## Johnbeck180

*Knife & Light pics.*

Just got this knife done a couple of weeks ago. Made from 52100 steel(ball bearing steel). Also just received my HDS hi cri from Henry this past Monday.


----------



## Simplespeed

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Im new to the light world and just added this microstream to my edc. I carry a streamlight stinger everyday at work and keep a pro tac 2L in my truck. Iv got a thing for small lights right now.


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Got a bunch of new knives on the way and this was the first to arrive 

Les George VECP v2 with Moku Ti clip and a GatLight Aluminum V2


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Steel, Copper, Leather and Wood:


----------



## Random Dan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ZT & HDS


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I *finally*​ acquired an M6 and had to get a pic.


----------



## bigretic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I missed out on the pre order for the GSO 10.....



sledhead said:


> The last couple of weeks brought these together - something about orange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotary - XM24 - CPM3V Chopper - Survive knives - GSO 10 :thumbsup:


----------



## lintonindy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Carbon fiber scales on my ZT0350, ZT0550BLK, and Kershaw Franken Cryo (Black blade and Ti coated lock bar side). Seen pictured with a Eagletac D25LC2, Eagletac D25C with Ti head, and a OSTS Thrunite T10.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



think2x said:


> I *finally*​ acquired an M6 and had to get a pic.



Excellent! Welcome to the club.

I acquired a rechargeable battery carrier for mine as well.


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

J.W. Smith FB-1 5 inch Folder and Oveready Triple Copper SureFire E2e XPG2






The J.W. Smith Folder is Huge!


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Knife & Light pics.*

Some new Titanium friends 







ZT 0560, ReCharge TTXi (custom Charge TTi) and Olight S10 with 219.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice 0560 brother! I have a 0551 and I love it. I have been very impressed with my ZT experience. Love me a big slab of Ti.  That should be an excellent adventuring blade for you. Take that you drop bears! :touche:


----------



## Omenwolf

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/omenwolf2000/adbb3db8936a78dd7dd23baa29557c81.jpg
http://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/omenwolf2000/070acd671ba668c0d840533c31735310.jpg
http://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/omenwolf2000/0b7eae34ea628b2780a600e32360d157.jpg
http://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/omenwolf2000/d90b8e6b152c5594fb1bbe68173152bb.jpg

My PMed request to resize your images has been ignored, oversize images now converted to links.


Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Bling, Mnandi w/mammoth bark & fancy pivot







Stonewashed custom goodness







Blue waves


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Nice 0560 brother! I have a 0551 and I love it. I have been very impressed with my ZT experience. Love me a big slab of Ti.  That should be an excellent adventuring blade for you. Take that you drop bears! :touche:



It is astonishingly good!

Much lighter than the 055x by all accounts, but is built like a tank. It makes my beloved old Junkyard Dog II feel a bit wimpy.


----------



## snakeplissken83

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's mine: Benchmade Contego and Eagletac G25C2 mkII with the XML2 LED. Buggered If I can tell the difference from the old XML though!
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t581/snakeplissken83/20130420_132448-1-1_zpsdd13c0a9.jpg
Tell you what though, I can definitely tell the difference between the AUS-8 in my last EDC knife and the CPM M4 in that Contego...never thought any steel could be so amazingly good!

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



franzdom said:


> Bling, Mnandi w/mammoth bark & fancy pivot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stonewashed custom goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue waves



Very nice collection!
The scallops on your "blue waves" light kinda match the Frag scale on your XM, if you ever want to mix it up.

BTW - what is that blue light? As in, who did that amazing work? And, is it etched and ano'd Ti? Blued Chad Nichols damascus?
Gorgeous, whatever it is.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Franzdom's collection looks too nice to even use! :thumbsup: ...


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tjswarbrick said:


> Very nice collection!
> The scallops on your "blue waves" light kinda match the Frag scale on your XM, if you ever want to mix it up.
> 
> BTW - what is that blue light? As in, who did that amazing work? And, is it etched and ano'd Ti? Blued Chad Nichols damascus?
> Gorgeous, whatever it is.



Thanks guys!

The blue light is a 123 one-off moku-ti by Fred, PhotonFanatic. It's a layered titanium that was machined in a way that blows me away. I think it is Nichols moku-ti. It's an optic mule with light that is so evenly spread, perfect for photography, I love it in every way. 

The SPY & Hinderer get lots of pocket time, I am carrying the SPY and a damascus Hanko EX11 right now. The gorgeous Hanko and Mnandi I don't carry to be honest, though it wouldn't hurt them I guess I just haven't gotten around to it. 

The Sebenza is a blued steel damascus by Devin Thomas that has been carried but I don't, it's my only Seb after trying many of them.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



franzdom said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> The blue light is a 123 one-off moku-ti by Fred, PhotonFanatic. It's a layered titanium that was machined in a way that blows me away. I think it is Nichols moku-ti. It's an optic mule with light that is so evenly spread, perfect for photography, I love it in every way.
> 
> The SPY & Hinderer get lots of pocket time, I am carrying the SPY and a damascus Hanko EX11 right now. The gorgeous Hanko and Mnandi I don't carry to be honest, though it wouldn't hurt them I guess I just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> The Sebenza is a blued steel damascus by Devin Thomas that has been carried but I don't, it's my only Seb after trying many of them.



Thanks for the info. Should've known it was one of Fred's. He does the best lathe work I've ever seen. And is always playing with the coolest materials.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



burntoshine said:


> That's a bummer. My two Spydies appear to be adjustable with a torx drive, unless there's something I don't know about. But I haven't tried to adjust them since they deploy perfectly. Maybe you could send the blue one back for an exchange; that's what I would probably do if it's not user-adjustable and not adjusted correctly.
> 
> I hate liner locks. That's why I really like the Para2 and Manix 2. That compression lock on the Para2 is genius! So is the ball bearing lock.
> 
> I was seriously considering getting another Manix 2; maybe a regular (non XL) one. So many other places that my money needs to go, though.



Sorry so late to respond... since I was last in this thread I picked up a Superleaf... I think you would love it! Compression lock, G10, super thick FFG blade!! Awesome knife!!!


----------



## sdr

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*A Pair of Para 2's & Predator

*





​


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





My new ZT 0350 and SWM R10A


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Peter Rassenti Chipped Obsidian Integral Druid and SPY 005


----------



## tallyram

*Knife & Light pics.*







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Rawk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Still using my D10 Tribute 






http://pichost.de/images/2013/05/19/Knv7y.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



JWRitchie76 said:


>



Very nice my friend! Whatcha got goin' on there with that light? To my amateur eye it looks like a Smoothie bezel, an OR DB tube and a 6PX TC. What's in the head?? Neat little setup there! :thumbsup:


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Very nice my friend! Whatcha got goin' on there with that light? To my amateur eye it looks like a Smoothie bezel, an OR DB tube and a 6PX TC. What's in the head?? Neat little setup there! :thumbsup:



Thanks Nick. It is an Oveready Smoothie Bezel, TL34 battery tube and a nitrolon G2X tailcap. Hosting a Nailbender 1.4a, 3 mode XP-G2 neutral 3 mode drop-in. Been carrying this one a while now and love it. The G2X tail isn't the prettiest but it functions perfectly and doesn't risk chipping my teeth when I mouth carry. Hoping for a run of clipped Triads soon though. I gotta add that the Nailbender modules are awesome!


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Another Integral arrived today


----------



## FuzzyM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h372/mitchell242424/KnifeandTorch.jpg

The knife says stealth on it.... Its cool right?
Thats my boxcutter for the wareshouse at work and some pos that one of my esteemed colleagues bought a bunch of..

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h372/mitchell242424/LLandLM.jpg

Probably a bit mainstream for most of you guys, but they do the job for me. 


Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Roger Sully

*Knife & Light pics.*

My most recent acquisitions!


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I really like these Peter Rassenti Druids


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Gatlight and Rassenti - nice pair as usual! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnbeck180

*Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Persistence, HDS High CrI, 120, and 170, also the most recent addition, my Spyderco Manix2.


----------



## Redhat703

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'll play. McGizmo AA Hi CRI Haiku and ZT 0561:


----------



## Fulaeetoy

Excellent knives guys. I think im gonna settle for spyderco brand. Gonna go tommorow on my local hobby store to check their folding knives.

____________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## Johnbeck180

*Knife & Light pics.*



Fulaeetoy said:


> Excellent knives guys. I think im gonna settle for spyderco brand. Gonna go tommorow on my local hobby store to check their folding knives.
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••



I was always on the fence about purchasing a spyderco, never really liked the profile with the big thumb hole. Then I held one at a gun & knife show. The whole not liking the profile went directly out the window. It's funny how fast you can tell the quality of something just by holding it in hand. Even their knives with 13Cr8MoV steel are a very good general purpose knive, but if you want something with a bit more edge retention then get a spyderco with S30V. Either way you'll be getting a very good knife. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## knife_SICKness

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## smarkum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Laconico Small Framelock Jasmine and an MBI Ti HF-R.


----------



## Johnbeck180

*Knife & Light pics.*



knife_SICKness said:


>



Man I want a Chris Reeves so bad!!
Just don't have the funds. Never even held one in hand. Are they as good as everyone raves about?


----------



## CMAG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Johnbeck180 said:


> Man I want a Chris Reeves so bad!!
> Just don't have the funds. Never even held one in hand. Are they as good as everyone raves about?



I like mine bg42 blade back when it was blade mag knife of the year tough as they get only complaint I ever heard was the grip to slippery


----------



## knife_SICKness

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Johnbeck180 said:


> Man I want a Chris Reeves so bad!!
> Just don't have the funds. Never even held one in hand. Are they as good as everyone raves about?








They really are. It's worth saving for, it will likely be the last knife you will ever need. If I could only have one knife it would be a Chris Reeve.


----------



## CMAG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Top left, lefty handed ?


----------



## Fulaeetoy

Johnbeck180 said:


> I was always on the fence about purchasing a spyderco, never really liked the profile with the big thumb hole. Then I held one at a gun & knife show. The whole not liking the profile went directly out the window. It's funny how fast you can tell the quality of something just by holding it in hand. Even their knives with 13Cr8MoV steel are a very good general purpose knive, but if you want something with a bit more edge retention then get a spyderco with S30V. Either way you'll be getting a very good knife. Good luck on your purchase.



Until now i still haven't decided which one to get. Too many to choose from. Thanks for the tip!

____________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## knife_SICKness

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



CMAG said:


> Top left, lefty handed ?





Good eye, they are all left handed. That's the discontinued Regular model in the back. If you wand the large and you are a righty I'd get the new Sebenza 25 or you could get the Sebenza 21 used if you want to save a couple of bucks. If you are a lefty the 21 is your knife since the lefty 25 hasn't come out yet.


----------



## knife_SICKness

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Like the Black bezel on the Orange! Info on the knife? Nice combo.


----------



## knife_SICKness

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> Like the Black bezel on the Orange! Info on the knife? Nice combo.



Thanks, that's a Les George custom Rockeye. He is a knife maker out of south Texas. Les' knives are impossible to find right now and this one is in lefty configuration, which is even more impossible. If you are interested look up "Les George VECP" It's his "mid tech" which means not fully custom. That's a sweet knife, not quite as huge and built every bit as good as his customs. And you can find them more easily too!


----------



## persco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



smarkum said:


> Laconico Small Framelock Jasmine and an MBI Ti HF-R.



I loooooove that knife. I really hope to snag one someday if Ray does more and I luck out to catch the thread in time... I think his knives are awesome looking. Congratulations.


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That's a nice looking combo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very classy combo!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

*Knife & Light pics.*



grayhighh said:


>



Pretty light. What is it?


----------



## Shooter21

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice combo, grayhigh.
I was thinking of a CF Ronac to pair with my Sage1, but had just completed my copper Cryos/FM. Also thought it a little big to pocket daily.
Goes beautifully with that Sebbie.


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks guys for the compliment !

WilsonCQB1911 : Parts are from different maker. Tailcap and Cooling head are from Ronac. Carbon Fiber body is from Delghi.

tjswarbrick : Be sure to share a pic with us


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



grayhighh said:


> tjswarbrick : Be sure to share a pic with us



It was in Post 1654, but that was before I added Ronac's matching tailcap:




I made the scales on this EnZo myself. Thought I'd include it since I don't have an updated shot of the completed Ultra Cool/Cryos with a knife yet:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice work tjswarbrick. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## musker412

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






EDC, straight from my pockets.


----------



## nightshade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Today is a Vic and a Jet


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nightshade said:


> Today is a Vic and a Jet



I also carry a Vic.
But I'll guess your pockets are larger than mine. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nightshade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



GunnarGG said:


> I also carry a Vic.
> But I'll guess your pockets are larger than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I like alox! I have been known to go to "Extremes"


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Rockstead X SPY 005


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



grayhighh said:


> Rockstead X SPY 005



it's BEAutiful


----------



## TotalDbag

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## LightOnAHill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## supawabb

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



JWRitchie76 said:


>



Nice Diver!


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Is there a multi EDC and light thread?


----------



## nightshade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Neginfluence04 said:


> Is there a multi EDC and light thread?



Many of us post in the original CPF EDC thread, that was started in 2003 by member unknownVT and continues to today:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?319601-EDC-What-s-in-Your-Pocket(s)-Third-Edition


----------



## donscpoo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







HDS Rotary 200 and Sebenza 25


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I said this awhile back, quite awhile back, a poster can describe the knife and light images they present here. It would cut some of the "what is that knife, or what is that flashlight, posts which distract from this thread.


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Spyderco Manix2 XL (black on black)
Nitecore MTA2


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Streamlight Nano
Spyderco LadyBug
Zero Tolerance 0560BK


----------



## TotalDbag

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Les George FM1 and McGizmo Lunasol 27


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> I said this awhile back, quite awhile back, a poster can describe the knife and light images they present here. It would cut some of the "what is that knife, or what is that flashlight, posts which distract from this thread.



Like I said. I know members like to post teaser images of their knives and flashlights, but it would cut down on unnecessary chatter if the name and model of the items were posted.

Bill


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Dervish Neo-Tribal Gorgon with a 14.5" long Antique Etched .21" thick 3V blade. Carved IronWood & Spalted Tamarind pinned bolsters make up the handle. Steel Flame "One" Dog Paw Lighter


----------



## tje803

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My normal EDC combo- Fenix E15 and Benchmade Volli






image size decreased, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Please re-size your image to 800x800 pixels max.

Bill


----------



## nightshade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

So many wonderful sharps and torches in this thread. On a current rare day off, I hit the flea markets and scored a "Tremors- The Series" publicity book from the SciFi channel.

Combo is a CRKT M1 and NiteCore D10 custom.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tje803 said:


> My normal EDC combo- Fenix E15 and Benchmade Volli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image size decreased, thanks for the heads up



Been looking for a decently priced volli for a few months now.


----------



## scaramanga

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

CRKs with ZL SC52, EagTac D25A Ti & FS Mini MA Ti


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fork & light or spoon & light pic available upon request


----------



## scaramanga

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

CRKs with ZL SC600 II & SWM V10R Ti


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

just bought a Volli and Native5 both all black


----------



## NocturnalKnives

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

SolarForce L2T
CustomLites XM-L2 T5 45K 4 Level Reg. OP Reflector 
Custom Color KG 2400 Series Coating (Flat Dark Earth, Flat MIL-SPEC OD/Gray, SOCOM Black Mix)

Shown with Flat Dark Earth, MIL-SPEC OD/Gray Nocturnal Knives TAG-1.2

We use KG 2400 series coating to coat all of our knives because we've found that it has higher impact, chip resistance, and the same abrasion resistance as Cerakote. I happened to be coating a few knives that day so I decided to see how it stands up on a light. I've been carrying the coated L2T for about a week, dropped it a few times, and let it ride in the pocket with change. I'm extremely happy with the coating's performance in this application. It holds up just as well as when applied to our knives. And, if that's the case it will wear a very long time. 







SolarForce L2M, A001 w/ SS Cren. Bezel, S5 Tailcap
CustomLites XM-L2 T5 45K 4 Level Reg. OP Reflector 

Pictured with Crusader Forge Metro


----------



## WrxOwner

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

currently into everything EDC (size wise)


----------



## dsche

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

well, just try to dilute all these glamour with extremely simple pair of my EDC )


----------



## NocturnalKnives

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dsche said:


> well, just try to dilute all these glamour with extremely simple pair of my EDC )



Plenty of glamor there.


----------



## Light11

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

After seeing a friends Rocksted I had to get my hands on one to compliment my Tri-V set up...
Tri-V+Rocksted+AOTH


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

dsche,
what is that lens on your light?
It looks like some kind of diffusor lens.
Have you got it as a separate lens or is it the drop in?


----------



## dsche

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*GunnarGG*, it's LL01ED-AJ25L TIR, and it's amazing for "wall of light" but it need a lot of work (special module etc) for put it in standard P60 host

*NocturnalKnives*, you are right: it's happen again )


----------



## el_Pablo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

well used Original M.O.D and Surefire/Oveready/RPM lego


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

NiteCore SRT7 & CRKT M21-14SFG.


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

is the Tri-V seriously 2K?


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice set Sergio :twothumbs



Light11 said:


> After seeing a friends Rocksted I had to get my hands on one to compliment my Tri-V set up...
> Tri-V+Rocksted+AOTH


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






small Jasmine & Ku LF2XT V3 titanium


----------



## jamie.91

*Knife & Light pics.*



dsche said:


> well, just try to dilute all these glamour with extremely simple pair of my EDC )



What's the anodised ring between the head and body? Are you making/selling these, do you have any more info ?

Jamie


----------



## dsche

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*jamie.91*, it's standard bike headset/stem 5mm spacer. It's ideally fit classical Surefire 1" body (clones too). I bought my on eBay and then anodize. They are cheap )


----------



## jamie.91

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

great idea! how did you get the drop in to fit ? did you have to shorten the head on a lathe ?


----------



## Larbo

*Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## dsche

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*jamie.91*, some drop-ins taller (Xeno|Farka ones) and need the spacer for using in standard Surefire-sized host. With my mod I just have a mistake with sizes of home-made copper module for TIR; so I've search any washer or something else and accidentally find this amazing variant ) but most P60 modules have a spring and may work with 5mm gap without problem.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dsche said:


> *jamie.91*, some drop-ins taller (Xeno|Farka ones) and need the spacer for using in standard Surefire-sized host. With my mod I just have a mistake with sizes of home-made copper module for TIR; so I've search any washer or something else and accidentally find this amazing variant ) but most P60 modules have a spring and may work with 5mm gap without problem.


That's a great idea. I've noticed that some Surefire P-series lights will have a gap between the head and body tube when used with a Malkoff drop-in. One of these spacers might be just right to fill that gap.


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dsche said:


> *GunnarGG*, it's LL01ED-AJ25L TIR, and it's amazing for "wall of light" but it need a lot of work (special module etc) for put it in standard P60 host



Thanks!
I had to google that part.
Nice work you have done there. :twothumbs


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Strider PT, Tain Piccolo


----------



## Red Green

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Seki-SOG Pentagon + 385nm


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some of these knives cost more than my firearms


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## MatthewSB

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Red Green said:


> Seki-SOG Pentagon + 385nm



Very cool picture!

I finally found a Para2:


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A simple photo I snapped this morning


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MatthewSB said:


> Very cool picture!
> 
> I finally found a Para2:




Been looking for a good deal on a para black on black for a while


----------



## MatthewSB

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Neginfluence04 said:


> Been looking for a good deal on a para black on black for a while



I got this one for $115, but haven't used it because the black coating makes the pivot "sticky" and I don't want to scratch up the finish if I decide to sell it:


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Favourite Custom light and knife makers 

Macs Customs Purple Tri EDC from the "Small Batch" and Peter Rassenti "Sheepfoot" Integral Druid


----------



## Neginfluence04

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MatthewSB said:


> I got this one for $115, but haven't used it because the black coating makes the pivot "sticky" and I don't want to scratch up the finish if I decide to sell it:


y
You should let me take her off your hands I promise she will go to a good home.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My camping Buddies!


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC!


----------



## thijsco19

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice combo! I saw it on bladeforums yesterday.

I just love that 0550.


----------



## TronPlayer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My winter EDC, LD12 & ZT 0350.


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just for fun!


----------



## PANGES

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Kind of slow at work right now, so here's what's on my keychain! Not nearly as awesome as what you guys carry, but the best tools are the ones you have on you, and these are always on me. lol.

EagleTac D25C clicky (XM-L2) powered by a 16340, and a Spyderco Ladybug 3.


----------



## Starik1

*Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Kid9P

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Today's EDC at work.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





McGizmo SunDrop and Vagnino P-38 EDC


----------



## david57strat

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tjswarbrick said:


> McGizmo SunDrop and Vagnino P-38 EDC




Green, with envy. I would love to get my hands on a Sundrop!

Nice combo!


----------



## Swede74

tjswarbrick said:


> http://s1192.photobucket.com/user/tjswarbrick/media/EDC2_zps669ec25f.jpg.html
> 
> McGizmo SunDrop and Vagnino P-38 EDC



The P-38 looks sharp - I wouldn't want to Freudian slip with it.


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



david57strat said:


> Green, with envy. I would love to get my hands on a Sundrop!


There´s one for sale right now! http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ragon-emitter-amp-ukmidnite-anodized-Sapphire

Eric


----------



## Ti²C

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







how about some colors ?


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## cland72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Ryp said:


> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii75/n-strike/P2shallot_zps2f10b949.jpg



Very nice. Simple and discreete.


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cland72 said:


> Very nice. Simple and discreete.


Thanks! Those are both my first knife & light; I just got my knife about a week ago and my light yesterday. They're both very slim in my pockets, which I love!


----------



## robvulaj

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Kershaw Ken Onion Blur
Fenix TK15 
Solarforce LN2 w/ xm-l2 drop in


----------



## Novan3

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## snakeplissken83

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## -Falk-

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are most of my current flashlights and some of my knives.

Flashlights here are Nitecore TM-15 and Nitecore TM-26, Zebralight H600, Zebralight H51, Zebralight H502, XTAR B20-Pilot and XTAR WK-41
Folding knives are Benchmade Rift 950, Benchmade Barrage, Benchmade Griptilian, Spyderco Salt 1, Spyderco Dragonfly 2 Salt, Spyderco Sage 1, Spyderco Delica 4
Fixed knife is Hogue EX-F01 (7" Drop point with A-2 steel, G10 handle Scales)
The multitool is a Leatherman Charge TTI.









Here are my keychain with a rit dyed Spyderco Ladybug H1 and a wrapped up (with electrical tape to protect the coating) flashlight Foursevens Preon 1.


----------



## novice

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






My normal lights-and-blades EDC combo. Nothing fancy, but the redundancy helps keep the universe running as it should. I can't remember the model number of the aluminum Peak LED Solutions 1xAAA light, but I ordered it with the maximum run-time configuration. The longer, more slender aluminum geo-caching container has an AAA cell inside (they used to fit a cell out of the box, then the next time I ordered them for AAA gift light recipients there was a plastic sleeve that needed to be pulled out, and now the cap needs to be carefully drilled out). The shorter pill fob has a CR123 cell. The Fenix P2D (fitted with interchangeable L2D head) is outdated, but much-loved. You just can't carry around dimes in the same pocket with that light, or they will eventually get fiercely wedged in front of the lens. I probably wouldn't buy another 'waved' Spyderco Delica, but I like the also-considered-to-be-outdated 'sabre-grind' on the blade. I don't know if it is really that much more sturdy than the current full-flat-grind Delica, but it just seems that way to me.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



shado said:


>



who makes that gorgeous knife? and whats it called?


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



skyfire said:


> who makes that gorgeous knife? and whats it called?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/369351


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



archimedes said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/369351



ahh its one of Peter R's creations. thought the styling looked familiar... big admirer of many of his designs.
thanks archimedes.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



skyfire said:


> ahh its one of Peter R's creations. thought the styling looked familiar... big admirer of many of his designs.
> thanks archimedes.



That timascus is _crazy_ (!)


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The only flashlight my wife likes, along with my benchmade Osborne


----------



## passive101

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fenix PD35 along with my American Lawman 3.5" EDC set


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Les George ESV Frag Edition and SPY 007 SWGG


----------



## KnOeFz

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## martinaee

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fine... You *******os finally broke me with all this light/knife porn... So I'll start making my own.

I present my babies. They may not be the most expensive, but they never stop working. A great pair to have for seeing stuff and cutting stuff 






Oh, p.s. if any of you can guess which lights / lighting tools I used to light this you get brownie points!


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hinderer custom Wharncliffe, Tain Zenith, GearPull


----------



## cowsmilk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Custom Alox with scissors, blade, and flat screwdriver/bottle opener. All tools have been stonewashed.

McGizmo Ti Mule with datLED LE.

Tain Piccolo Ti with ice blue trit and aqua glow. (In pocket travel container)


----------



## ASheep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Went to my cousin's wedding last week, carrying my "formal EDC": Preon limited run warm white on Ti body, Veleno 40DD and a Mcusta Kamon Tsuru






Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Tracker II

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Malkoff MD2 to MD1 conversion done by MartinDWhite with Great Eastern Cutlery Bull Nose Knife. I harvested the buck in the background last fall.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Tracker II said:


> Malkoff MD2 to MD1 conversion done by MartinDWhite with Great Eastern Cutlery Bull Nose Knife. I harvested the buck in the background last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Tell us about the watch


----------



## Tracker II

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Tell us about the watch



I'm not sure what model Invicta it is, but it only cost about $75 (10 years ago) and keeps near perfect time. You can barely tell in the picture but it has a clear glass in the back also so you can see through it, as well as watch the mechanics of it in operation - pretty cool.


----------



## HaileStorm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Quick question, has anyone here heard of schrade knives, particularly the sch302 tanto? 

I'm thinking of ordering one off amazon. Not that much into knives, just need one for general purpose but thia particular model looks awesome.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



HaileStorm said:


> Quick question, has anyone here heard of schrade knives, particularly the sch302 tanto?
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering one off amazon. Not that much into knives, just need one for general purpose but thia particular model looks awesome.



Schrade became defunct awhile ago. Solid company that made solid, quality, mostly traditional pattern knives. Old Schrade knives are now very collectible but not at obscene prices. Taylor Cutlery bought the Schrade name. Now, they can legally put the Schrade name on mostly cheap, junk, folding knives which are made in China.

The only Schrade-branded product out of China that I have is their tactical pen (Gen. 1 version). Actually, it's a quality pen that is surprisingly comfortable for writing. As for their knives? Forget it. Unless you've stumbled onto one of the knives made by the old Schrade company, look elsewhere.


----------



## RubiconSS

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RubiconSS

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RubiconSS

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## HaileStorm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Schrade became defunct awhile ago. Solid company that made solid, quality, mostly traditional pattern knives. Old Schrade knives are now very collectible but not at obscene prices. Taylor Cutlery bought the Schrade name. Now, they can legally put the Schrade name on mostly cheap, junk, folding knives which are made in China.
> 
> The only Schrade-branded product out of China that I have is their tactical pen (Gen. 1 version). Actually, it's a quality pen that is surprisingly comfortable for writing. As for their knives? Forget it. Unless you've stumbled onto one of the knives made by the old Schrade company, look elsewhere.



Okay, got it thanks! So what would be a good knife to have? I don't intend to collect, I just need one for general use and camping. I'd like to have a folding knife without reaching for my leatherman preferably in the $30-40 range.


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Cool pics and great stuff. Thanks for sharing.




RubiconSS said:


>


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



HaileStorm said:


> Okay, got it thanks! So what would be a good knife to have? I don't intend to collect, I just need one for general use and camping. I'd like to have a folding knife without reaching for my leatherman preferably in the $30-40 range.



I'd recommend a Kabar Dozier folding knife in that price range. Very good value. Thumb-stud or thumb-hole opener, lock-back, carry-clip. Lightweight and thin. Excellent EDC knife. If you need more suggestions, feel free to start a stand-alone topic in the "Knives" section of the _*Personal gadgetry & Non-Flashlight Electronics*_ sub-form here on CPF. (You'll get more responses from more members than in a post buried in a 61 page photo topic.)


----------



## oregon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Ceramic folder and Luci inflatable solar Light (three modes are subdued, bright and flashing): 1.31 ounces + 3.53 ounces = 4.84 combined ounces = pretty light weight to pack around. $8 + $17 = not above my pay grade to own.


----------



## martinaee

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nifty little lantern. How many lumens does it output approximately?


----------



## oregon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It is isn't it. It collapses into a disk when you remove the air and will fit into my pocket. However, I doubt that I would ever carry it there but it is portable. I can't estimate lumens. I can read by it easily. You can navigate stairs without issue. It lights up a small room so you can see what is in the room. Funny but the power went out for the first time in a long time the day before it arrived in the mail so I've had no real trial use yet. Just fiddling with it so far. I've had it outside overnight in the cold, wind and rain yet no leakage or trouble. It is very lite weight so it can easily be blown away in a gale if it isn't securely attached to something. It is the kind of thing you could send off into the night sky with a helium balloon or two like a luminous message in a bottle sort of thing. I can imagine that it would be a blessing to have this in place of an expensive kerosene lantern spewing noxious gas into a hut/shack/shelter. There is an African doctor visiting a local church this month. It would be interesting to set him up with a dozen and see how they do on a real job. Who is the manufacturer in China?


----------



## ASheep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






This is my unbreakable combo: Ra Twisty 85Tr and BK-2. Sorry about the terrible picture, I just received the 18650 tube in the mail and snapped a photo!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## HaileStorm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> I'd recommend a Kabar Dozier folding knife in that price range. Very good value. Thumb-stud or thumb-hole opener, lock-back, carry-clip. Lightweight and thin. Excellent EDC knife. If you need more suggestions, feel free to start a stand-alone topic in the "Knives" section of the _*Personal gadgetry & Non-Flashlight Electronics*_ sub-form here on CPF. (You'll get more responses from more members than in a post buried in a 61 page photo topic.)



I didn't know there was a "knives" section here in CPF :what: he he! Will check that one out, sounds sweet! Thanks monocrom!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Happy to help out a fellow CPFer.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ASheep said:


> This is my unbreakable combo: Ra Twisty 85Tr and BK-2. Sorry about the terrible picture, I just received the 18650 tube in the mail and snapped a photo!
> 
> Cheers,
> Alex



Unbreakable, indeed. Awesome!


----------



## donn_

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

None of my knives are collectors:


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Got a new folder for work; at my new job my gear gets wet all the time. So I went with a Spyderco Pacific Salt. Salt series are supposed to be impervious to rust, even when put away wet. I thought it would be a good fit for me and I am eager to put it work for its first day on the job on Monday. 

I have also been carrying an E1L for work a lot lately; a nice little pocket friendly light with enough power for the occasional use I need it for and common/cheap enough that if I lose it, I won't freak out like some of my Ti Customs. Haha. And I know what you're thinking: that is an awesome clip on that E1L! Yup, member megatrowned and I modified a Jetbeam clip at a recent bonfire night and it is absolutely perfect for the E1L now!


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hinderer Bowie & SPY-007


----------



## AmperSand

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

V10Rvn Ti v54 - Fiat Lux with Sypderco Techno


----------



## Jayincali

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tjswarbrick said:


> McGizmo SunDrop and Vagnino P-38 EDC



VERY Nice, Love that P-38


----------



## John_Galt

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

<a href="http://s569.photobucket.com/user/John_Galt_album/media/20131007_092855_zpseb6cdfef.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss132/John_Galt_album/20131007_092855_zpseb6cdfef.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20131007_092855_zpseb6cdfef.jpg"/></a>

Daily combo

Ra clicky 140n modified to accept an 8mmdia 2mm thick board. Originally had an xpe r2 which was a nice white 5500k. Now holds an xpg2 r5 3d. Will probably swap to wn xpe2 in a neutral white. Briefly had a nichia 219 and beautifully useful as It was I preferred the xpg.

Uses are tending to more distant viewing recently thus im trying to find an xpe2 in neutral white


----------



## thijsco19

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



John_Galt said:


> Daily combo
> 
> Ra clicky 140n modified to accept an 8mmdia 2mm thick board. Originally had an xpe r2 which was a nice white 5500k. Now holds an xpg2 r5 3d. Will probably swap to wn xpe2 in a neutral white. Briefly had a nichia 219 and beautifully useful as It was I preferred the xpg.
> 
> Uses are tending to more distant viewing recently thus im trying to find an xpe2 in neutral white




I'd fixed that.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



david57strat said:


> Green, with envy. I would love to get my hands on a Sundrop!
> 
> Nice combo!





Swede74 said:


> The P-38 looks sharp - I wouldn't want to Freudian slip with it.





Jayincali said:


> VERY Nice, Love that P-38



Thanks guys. Most of my gear is off-the-shelf production stuff (often modded after the fact) - these are very special to me. And as well as beautiful playthings, they are absolutely fantastic tools.


----------



## jotero77

*Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

If you love flashlights chances are that you love knives also. So let's show what we carry.






J.Otero


----------



## LAMPARITA

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

*
Working on new picture...:thinking:*


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?184009-Knife-amp-Light-pics


----------



## jotero77

*Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

Thank you for the link. 


jotero77


----------



## jotero77

*Knife & Light pics.*

Chris reeve umnumzaan & zebralight SC31W






jotero77


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

I carry a Surefire EB1, a Benchmade mini Griptilian, a Leatherman Charge TTI and a IPhone 5 in a Mophie Juice Pack Plus with a 2100 mAh built-in battery for a extra 120% battery life, and a Glock 30sf.


----------



## rlmono

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

Cold Steel Ti-Lite, Leatherman Charge TTI, 4 Sevens Quark Pro Burst....... and when im not in Chicongo.... G4 Glock 22.


----------



## jimboutilier

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

While the types of items I EDC remains pretty constant, individual models vary quite a bit with activity and style (work or leisure, urban or rural, casual or business or formal). From a light and knife perspective:

Typically I have two or three lights - a neck light (Photon Freedom, Quantum D2, Quark mini), a pocket light (EagleTac D25C or D25A, Jetbeam RRT-01, HDS Executive), and a belt or jacket or bag light (Eagletac D25LC2, Quark QP2L-X). And spare batteries. 

Also carry a knife and a multi tool (Benchmade Emissary, Spyderco Chaparral, Spyderco Salt; Leatherman Juice, or Crunch, or Wave). Occasionally I'll add a fixed blade like a Grohmann Belt knife, or a Cold Steel Master Tanto if camping and the like.


----------



## radiopej

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

Jotero, that's a Zebralight, right? What's the knife? They look great!


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*



radiopej said:


> Jotero, that's a Zebralight, right? What's the knife? They look great!



It's a Chris Reeve Umnumzaan.


----------



## guyg

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

Mini maglite , a SAK and a large folder de juer


----------



## Scarfinger

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

Spyderco delica and fenix tk10


----------



## SeeUnow

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

Sog Trident satin plain edge and soon to be Preon P2 in black (it's in the mail)


----------



## jcr71

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*

itp a3 and vic manager with my keys and a thrunight tn12 in my jacket.


----------



## radiopej

*Re: Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry?*



Ryp said:


> It's a Chris Reeve Umnumzaan.



Thanks for that 

I usually carry a Leatherman Style CS and an EagleTac D25C Clicky (Li-ion) on a lanyard on my pants. Then in my jacket (soon to be a Maxpedition Lunada due to summer), I have my Leatherman Charge TTi and Fenix PD32 UE. The Charge sheath contains 2 bit kits, a waterproof lighter and an Olight i3S. I figure worst case, I can grab the Leatherman sheath and go. I also used to have a Kathmandu Streamlight Nano knock-off around my neck, but I'm not sure where that went.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fenix PD35 and a Zero Tolerance 0350.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

 Flashlight & knife EDC, what do you carry? merged with Knife & Light pics. - Norm


----------



## jotero77

*Knife & Light pics.*



radiopej said:


> Jotero, that's a Zebralight, right? What's the knife? They look great!



Yeah it's a zebralight sc31w, the knife is a Chris Reeve Umnumzaan. 


jotero77


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*











E1E with Tana TripLED, E1B clip and delrin Tailshroud + Mini Griptilian witth Kevin Wilkins Grey Ghost Ti scales and STR Ti Lowrider Clip.


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## harrycolez

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Sorry for the potato quality

Spyderco Dodo sprint run orange, Sunwayman V11r limited neutral, Relic watch


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## PseudoFed

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## harrycolez

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



franzdom said:


>


What are those?


----------



## franzdom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



harrycolez said:


> What are those?



These are titanium/mokuti 
Knife is GTC Mini Supersonic-F, torch is Photon Fanatic 123 Mule w/Nichia 219 & clicky
They are both super sweet!


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Franz, that knife is stunning !! Getting my first GTC soon......can't wait.


----------



## 1pt21

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Orange is my favorite color:












--Paul


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice!


----------



## rolling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Treeguy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My work EDC. 

Sorry about the bad photo. Never been a good photographer.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



rolling said:


>



love that light! ive been very satisfied with my lights and have not really wanted anything in awhile. but one look at that light and im getting that itch again.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice looking and practical kit


----------



## rolling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The Aleph 2 is one of my favorites, but hard to get these days!


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Todays tacticool kit.
Surefire E2D with Tana tripLED 219 @3A.
Spyderco Native S30V


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Peter Rassenti Prism Nirvana and Wee Da


----------



## vinsanity286

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow details on this Peter Rassenti knife please. Is this solid milled aluminum or molded plastic? That is the coolest folder I have seen in a while!


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



vinsanity286 said:


> Wow details on this Peter Rassenti knife please. Is this solid milled aluminum or molded plastic? That is the coolest folder I have seen in a while!



Its made from a single piece of Titanium, the blade is S90V. Peter has made several other Integral knives as well,

Top to botton,
SNAFU - Trimascus Handle, CTS-XHP Bowie
Alpha - Desert Floor Handle, S90V Tanto
Druid - Orange Peel Handle w/Mosaic pins, Damacsus
Nirvana - Prism Handle, S90V Blade


----------



## luxxlightsaber

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

G25c2 XML and bench made 810 Contego or almar sere 2000.


----------



## luxxlightsaber

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



franzdom said:


>


Sick!!


----------



## vinsanity286

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



shado said:


> Its made from a single piece of Titanium, the blade is S90V. Peter has made several other Integral knives as well,
> 
> Top to botton,
> SNAFU - Trimascus Handle, CTS-XHP Bowie
> Alpha - Desert Floor Handle, S90V Tanto
> Druid - Orange Peel Handle w/Mosaic pins, Damacsus
> Nirvana - Prism Handle, S90V Blade


 Thanks for the info and pics. Truly drool worthy. May I ask what you paid for the Nirvana?


----------



## d.2.the.p

*Knife & Light pics.*

My latest acquisitions. ESV and a Nautilus Mk.II


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



vinsanity286 said:


> Thanks for the info and pics. Truly drool worthy. May I ask what you paid for the Nirvana?



A little under 2K

To stay on topic...... Another Peter Rassenti blade arrived today 

Peter Rassenti SNAFU Bowie and a Fenix PD 10 Titan


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Todays EDC





Fenix PD35 with ZT 0566


----------



## jamesmtl514

Peter is local and a really nice down to earth guy.
I bought a Zaan off him and have had him sharpen some Reeve knives.
Enjoy your beautiful pieces.


----------



## OneBigDay

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



rolling said:


>



Can somebody identify the light in this pic please? Is it 18650 or 123?
Thanks for the ID archimedes!


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



OneBigDay said:


> Can somebody identify the light in this pic please? Is it 18650 or 123?



Looks like an Aleph 2 (CR123A, McTC) ... :thumbsup:


----------



## d.2.the.p

*Knife & Light pics.*

My Ottavino arrived and followed me to work.


----------



## rolling

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



OneBigDay said:


> Can somebody identify the light in this pic please? Is it 18650 or 123?
> Thanks for the ID archimedes!



Aleph 2, 123, McTC, HighCRI Seoul P4, GDuP, PEU Stainless Bezel


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



OneBigDay said:


> Can somebody identify the light in this pic please? Is it 18650 or 123?
> Thanks for the ID archimedes!





rolling said:


> Aleph 2, 123, McTC, HighCRI Seoul P4, GDuP, PEU Stainless Bezel



That's fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Crappy picture, AWESOME combo.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Bling.


----------



## cland72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



think2x said:


> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img842/7681/z0ed.jpg[/URL]



This is AWESOME. Love safety orange.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cland72 said:


> This is AWESOME. Love safety orange.



The WWII Kabar's leather grip was shot so it got the Paracord. Got the Yellow G2 for a STEAL over on the MP and did the RIT dye trick.

BTW: I like the orange alot too.


----------



## PinarelloOnly

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Native/500L Defender


----------



## Sofastreamer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> that is an awesome clip on that E1L! Yup, member megatrowned and I modified a Jetbeam clip at a recent bonfire night and it is absolutely perfect for the E1L now!



i need that clip! please take my money!!


----------



## nbp

Sofastreamer said:


> i need that clip! please take my money!!



Haha. I'll try to find out what light it came off of, most likely they are floating around for sale somewhere.


----------



## Kauto

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hello fellow Flashaholics,

Christmas worked out really well for me; I now have a lot of new lights! 

Personally I can never really decide what light to edc..... I have to usually flick a coin.... :shakehead Sad, I know.

Anyways here are some pics: (I apologize in advance for the quality; taken with my iPhone!)





^These are my favorite lights & knife. Unfortunately because I live in the UK and am under the age of 18 I cannot carry a knife  :scowl: However if I could it would probably be my faithful Spyderco Delica! 





^This is one of my favorite lights and it is a custom mod too! It was modded by another CPF member, (who happens to be my uncle )#






^Next, here is my HDS Hi-Cri 120 which has a black bezel and black decorative clip. This gives it a military 'stealth' look which I personally really love! :thumbsup:





^Here is my favorite 'thrower'. It is a Solarforce L2P host with type III hard anodizing. The dropin is a custom built, 'one of a kind' I guess you could say, Hi-Cri 2 mode dropin made by the famous vinhnguyen54. Low mode gives you around 70 lumens, whereas High is somewhere between 450-500 lumens. 





^I know it's a little off topic but I just thought I'd add my new watch, a Citizen Eco-Drive. I really love this watch and it's very well built! 

*Please let me know which of the lights you like best & think I should edc because I sometimes really can't decide... *:shakehead

Thanks, and have a nice day!
~Kauto


----------



## 1pt21

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EPIC SETUP! Would you mind PM'ing me where I can get that black bezel ring for the G2??

Thanks!!!





think2x said:


>


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not positive, but I'm guessing it is a black delrin bezel ring from Oveready. These are my favorites - light and provides a soft landing.


----------



## Lucky Jim

*Knife & Light pics.*






I've had my small Lagouile out for the Christmas holiday - so thought I'd put a picture up with a small light to keep it company. The knife is a slip joint and has a blade under 3" so it's one of the few allowed out in public in the UK. Best wishes to you all for 2014 ...


----------



## BowHunter1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sorry trying to upload my pics


----------



## quazimoda 2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Little ones.
l


----------



## Random Dan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Knife, light, and pen.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Random Dan said:


> Knife, light, and pen.



Very nice. I recognize everything but the pen. Details, please.


----------



## Random Dan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Very nice. I recognize everything but the pen. Details, please.


It's a Maxmadco bolt-action. It comes in SS, Al, and bronze. Mine is the top half off an Al and the bottom half SS. Really nice pen. I don't have problems with it opening in my pocket like clickies and it's faster and easier to use than screw cap. That said, it is pretty pricey if you buy one new.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Random Dan said:


> It's a Maxmadco bolt-action. It comes in SS, Al, and bronze. Mine is the top half off an Al and the bottom half SS. Really nice pen. I don't have problems with it opening in my pocket like clickies and it's faster and easier to use than screw cap. That said, it is pretty pricey if you buy one new.



Ah. I've seen Maxmadco pens before. I thought perhaps someone else was making their own variation. I appreciate the reply. Thank you.

That is a gorgeous hybrid you've got there. :twothumbs


----------



## spydiesteve

*Re: Knife & Light pics*


----------



## Fir3

*Re: Knife & Light pics*


----------



## rolling

*Re: Knife & Light pics*



spydiesteve said:


>



What Knive is this?


----------



## GDCruz

I'm new to flashlights but knives I know! That's a boker kwaiken sweet knife! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

Boker Kwaiken (titanium version), I suppose.


----------



## 1pt21

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

Really feeling those "pill fobs" (the copper looking one is BAD :thumbsup! 

Care to share where I may be able to score some? You can PM if you wish so we don't violate any forum rules.

Thanks a lot for any info on them!


--Paul




spydiesteve said:


>


----------



## chris_786

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

Man how I wish I could acquire some of these collections, living in the UK makes it pretty difficult to edc a flashlight without it been seen as a weapon let alone a knife.


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

7 up

Peter Rassenti Integrals and SPY 007's


----------



## erehwyrevekool

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

Speechless ....... congrats *shado*! :thumbsup:


----------



## kellyglanzer

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

Sweet bro. Nirvana s my Fav now I think. Still love my Druid though.



shado said:


> 7 up
> 
> Peter Rassenti Integrals and SPY 007's


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics*



shado said:


> 7 up
> 
> Peter Rassenti Integrals and SPY 007's



I sorta suspected you had an Army of _*Spies. :thumbsup:*_


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

WOW! I just noticed all of the spy's in the photo. 7 of them. Nice!


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Knife & Light pics*


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Knife & Light pics*



LightJunk said:


>



Gorgeous collection.
Especially the blasted Haikus and anodized 801.


----------



## Gaffle

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

So, I have lurked this particular thread for a long time. I finally happened to come upon time while having numerous and extensive talks with my insurance company. Decided to break out my phone and snap some pics of my limited collection.

First is my straight up EDC. Only thing missing is the phone which was used to take the photo. I go to work and carry my Maxpedition Typhoon, but not on the off days so this is really my for real EDC. 

There be the famous HDS High CRI Clicky. Plain Jane model. I did the AWTYD screws. I have a lanyard that I bought off of GreenLED a few years ago. Moddoo stainless clip. This is a Benchmark Mini-Griptilian. Finally I add the oldest piece to my EDC lineup. My super awesome Orvis (fly fishing with Orvis gear got me good) wallet. 




[/URL][/IMG]

Grip came out to say, "HI."




[/URL][/IMG]

Oldy, but goody. Mini-Grip vs Case Sharktooth. I don't know what the date for the shark tooth is, either a 80s or 70s model with original leather case. Frickin love it. 




[/URL][/IMG]

Now these are my real finds. We were about to have our basement finished. We went into clean out house mode. My wife tells me about a box of my stuff she found under our stairs. I completely think she is full of sh*t, but lets see. Well hell, here were all of the items that I really wanted from my younger days. I had thought they were lost years ago but instead they were just stashed in the butthole of my stairs. Among my cherished items was my first fishing knife. This is the youth model next to the adult model. A Case hunting kit per say. Leather washer handles and all. The larger knife was my fathers. As you can see either my brother or myself used the knife too close to some torch and it be blued some. That blemish won't go away, but I still love this knife. The youth model is so small. I should have done a comparison with my hand added. Amazing that at one time I thought the little knife was big. How time flys. 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

All phone photos so....sorry. Big guns next time.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

Little trango edc for my keys


----------



## Omenwolf

*Re: Knife & Light pics*


----------



## jaycyu

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

<3 your axis locks


----------



## OCD

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Omenwolf, how do you like your Vulcan? I almost picked one of those up.


----------



## pyro1son

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This is my current knife light combo with the watch I wear most often.


----------



## Omenwolf

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



OCD said:


> Omenwolf, how do you like your Vulcan? I almost picked one of those up.


Great knife, butter smooth and love the look of the San Mai blade only thing I would change is the GRN handle. G10 of CF would made it perfect. Might try and get some custom scales made for it.


----------



## MRaymond

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new light and old standby


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nosuchagency

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Omenwolf

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nosuchagency said:


>


Somebodys been to REI lately lol.


----------



## Omenwolf

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Me too


----------



## nosuchagency

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Omenwolf said:


> Me too


nice. I think I may have one of those 23's kickin' around in safe too.


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



CrazyIvan2011 said:


>




What is that nice knife in the bottom of the pic?


----------



## ewmccraw

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



GunnarGG said:


> What is that nice knife in the bottom of the pic?



Its an Enzo Trapper...very nice knife :thumbsup:


----------



## dss_777

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ewmccraw said:


> My EDC



Wait! Is that a knife that's been used? Unpossible!



ESEE? How's it carried?


----------



## ericjohn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Victorinox Fieldmaster and Mini Maglite Incandescent.
Circa 2006...This was before I even knew there was such a thing as edc and before I knew of others (other than my best friend) who regularly did this. I was a senior in high school and, of course, carrying the knife was forbidden...However, I always had the flashlight. I think I can count on one hand all the times I have been without a flashlight since May of 2005.


----------



## ewmccraw

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dss_777 said:


> Wait! Is that a knife that's been used? Unpossible!
> 
> 
> 
> ESEE? How's it carried?





Here's the sheath right after I got it. Doesn't quite look like that now though. The knife is an Ontario RAT3, great little knife...just like an ESEE. I also have it's bigger brother the TAK1 4" blade.






Here's what they both looked like fairly new...


----------



## Fir3

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## dss_777

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ewmccraw said:


> Here's the sheath right after I got it. Doesn't quite look like that now though.



Nice! Thanks.


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Fir3 said:


>



Perfect combination.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Cant even come close to you guys(not that i would even try too),but its the thought that counts so will stick 1 pic up


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*









Fenix TK76 and PD35 together with a ZT 0300BW


----------



## Per-Sev

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My carry knife and light.


----------



## Lord Flashlight

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Urban EDC.


----------



## cowsmilk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey! Thanks for posting in my topic. Didn't realize you're on CPF too. 

See you at Jon's little corner of the internet.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







My new toys. 
D40avn 
1980 Original edition Cold Steel Tanto. 

Why edc this beautiful knife? I need to edc Japanese steel


----------



## greatscoot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some of my collection...


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I like the second one. I'm definitely a fixed blade guy. Folding knives just don't have that feel no matter the quality.


----------



## Kraken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## PCC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



greatscoot said:


> Some of my collection...


Nice Randall. Model 15? I have a 14 and a 16.


----------



## greatscoot

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yes, it is a 15. I picked this up 25+ yrs ago. One solid piece of steel for sure.
@TMack the second one is a Jody Samson


----------



## Kraken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




image hosting


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

.





Couldn't help it


----------



## Kraken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




[/URL] screenshot[/IMG]


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





CRKT Nirk Tighe & 2D MagLite with Malkoff drop-in


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## whateatsrabbits

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Top sword is cold steel. 
Manta ray skin handle, 1055 carbon steel blade. My baby! (soon to be replaced next week by a Ronin "Hagakure" hand forged katana )


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

 Nice...do you have a large stock of watermelons as well


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

£? Haha. I've been wanting to go to the bamboo forest across town. Just work some stuff out.


----------



## caddylover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> £? Haha. I've been wanting to go to the bamboo forest across town. Just work some stuff out.



Just take a laser and burn everything:twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Haha. Light saber time.

That cold steel katana is so darn sharp it ridiculous. I can see why it can split a pig in two. The videos on the cold steel website are crazy


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://www.coldsteel.com/Product/88BKW/Warrior_Series_Katana.aspx

Here's the video of the cold steel katana


----------



## caddylover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

damn, hell of a demo!


----------



## flashlight chronic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Inova XO3


----------



## flashlight chronic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nitecore Extreme Infinity


----------



## andrewc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thrunite Archer 2a and my two Delica 4s(one w/ custom scales)


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Ronin "Hagakure" 

.




Cold Steel Warrior 

..





.






The big bruiser Cold Steel Warrior on the bottom . The Ronin "Hagakure" on the top . You can see the more pronounced natural bend in the Ronin. (which actually naturally happens during the tempering process) the cold steel is 1055 monotempered carbon steel, it's longer, heavier, and has a 6" balance point, making it blade heavy for maximum cutting force. It has a bo-hi (blood groove) to try to remove some weight, but it's still by far the heavy duty cutter. The Ronin smaller, lighter, more curved blade with a 5" balance point, makes it extremely responsive, and agile. It has no bo-hi to keep weight into the smaller more narrow blade, making it exceptionally forceful for the size of the blade. "HAGAKURE * is a piece of Japanese literature explaining the life of the samurai as a falling leaf. The blossom on the iron guard and saya ornaments is to represent the falling leaf, or" hagakure " 

The Ronin "Hagakure" 
Traditional iron fittings, (which easily rival the cold steel fittings ) the saya (scabbard) is ornamented in Buffalo horn. Manta ray skin wrapped in silk for the hand. The attention to detail is some of the best I've seen in modern forged katana, and according to "sword buyer's guide" and many other sources, it's unanimous that Ronin katana has the most traditionally crafted katana on the market in its class. 1060 monotempered carbon blade has been torture tested to prove this is the most resilient blade a katana has ever had. The steel is even more durable, and is a more ideal blade than the traditional steel/iron folded blades of the past. I know it was an art, and alot of mythology surrounds the construction of the katana, but the reason for folding was to mix the types of steel to get a more uniform blend of metals. They also only had the high carbon steel in the cutting edge, so the sword would be flexible, yet hold an edge. This problem is now solved by spring steel, which can both hold an edge and flex extremely well. While old katana would chip, or bend under stress, these new blades have been tested to hack through 2x4, bent into a horse shoe , just to spring back to dead straight, and still have a shaving sharp edge. If that was done by a traditional katana, it would damage the cutting edge and actually hold the bend you put in it. So while the traditional method produces a beautiful Damascus steel, it was nowhere as strong as the modern forging process. ( I still want traditional forged sword  who wouldn't) the wave line you see on old traditional katana is called the hamon line. Made by covering the back of the blade with clay and quenching in water. This made the cutting edge cool rapidly, to make a strong hard edge And the back cool slowly to retain the flexibility. The modern swords with hamon lines are often faked with acid, and many still think it's from sharpening. Since monotempered modern swords do not need two different types of metal, they have no hamon line. Unless the sword is traditionally folded and tempered it should not have a hamon. 

It's the best of both worlds. 
The hardest most durable tempered steel, with the elegance of traditional aesthetics, make this a battle ready piece of art. completely feels alive in your hands, making the cold steel feel like a bat. (although that "bat" will make its way through thicker targets than its little sister) The weight balance and shape are exactly the same as hundreds of years ago, whereas the cold steel is more of a brute, who's design has been modernized even in the blade shape to be a tad less curved. Both still cut like razors and are shaving sharp right out of the saya. The cold steel will easily sail trough thick heavy targets, while the Ronin is better handing making it better suited for multiple strikes and slashes. Both are highly recommended in the martial arts community and would serve well in training and battle.


----------



## caddylover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

nice stuff, my friend


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Just picked these up from eBay. 
The seller is closing up shop and is the last place I know of to get such high quality stones. 
night_train359 is the seller and he's got some very nice stones left and his prices are the best I've seen for stones like these. I picked up mine for $68 

6"x2"x 1" will surely last for decades.


----------



## Random Dan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Random Dan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

.....


----------



## erehwyrevekool

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yummy, very nice setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Just grabbed some blanks of damascus and some beautiful California red burl for the handles 

.





Time to go truly custom. 
Had to get this beauty when I saw it too!

.





.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Took it one step further and got me a forge.  
Can wait to see the mailman deliver my ANVIL lol


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ZT 0777 & Triple XP-G E1e


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Just carved this handle from elk antler.

.





Had to take a little off that spine. I think it looks much better.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## rayman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice combination right there . So this is an Eagletac D25C and a Coldsteel Master Tanto?

rayman


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That it is. 1980 first edition tanto  
My new baby (d25cvn) and my old friend.

Has been my favorite knife forever. I started training with a tanto at 5 years old, and couldn't afford a cold steel until recently. Lots of memories with the tanto blade. 
This one will be passed to my son for his training.


----------



## Dingle1911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Bradshaw Blades Airhead Poon Pocket Rocket and Surefire LX2 with FM 54 Diffuser


----------



## whill44

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Random Dan said:


>



What is the name of the sak in the picture? It looks like a cadet, which would be awesome since I carry the same, but would love to have the scissors with it.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm guessing that's a custom put-together SAK.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> I'm guessing that's a custom put-together SAK.



Yea, I'm going to have to look in to that.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Have a esee 5 & isula 2 on the way. Both with custom g10 handle scales. 

Might order a pink engraved isula for the misses.


----------



## Random Dan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



whill44 said:


> What is the name of the sak in the picture? It looks like a cadet, which would be awesome since I carry the same, but would love to have the scissors with it.


It's a custom made by Syph007 over on MTO (and Blade, and EDCF). It started off as a 93mm Pioneer Alox and he added 91mm scissors with a custom backspring, and hard anodized the scales. He does excellent work but it ain't cheap.

http://forum.multitool.org/index.php/topic,34772.0.html


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*












Just picked up a esee 5 & isula with matching scales.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Been waiting to post these. It's my EagleTac D25A2 and my IZULA 2.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



300WSM said:


> Been waiting to post these. It's my EagleTac D25A2 and my IZULA 2.



Ha! I just got a D25C Ti clicky last week and got my Esee 4 in venom green today.

Chris


----------



## whill44

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Random Dan said:


> It's a custom made by Syph007 over on MTO (and Blade, and EDCF). It started off as a 93mm Pioneer Alox and he added 91mm scissors with a custom backspring, and hard anodized the scales. He does excellent work but it ain't cheap.
> 
> http://forum.multitool.org/index.php/topic,34772.0.html




Thanks, I'm reading about his work right now.


----------



## cowsmilk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ChrisGarrett said:


> Ha! I just got a D25C Ti clicky last week and got my Esee 4 in venom green today.
> 
> Chris








Chris, this is my next knife purchase. I love my EagleTac by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm ordering the esee junglas today with the same scales only in a thinner design. Just my luck they don't have exactly matching scales for the junglas. I may just go black because of that. Same color, just a thinner pattern. 

I felt like I needed the whole family


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

 For reasons unknown to me when I posted the comment to Tmack below this one the comment was posted twice.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> I'm ordering the esee junglas today with the same scales only in a thinner design. Just my luck they don't have exactly matching scales for the junglas. I may just go black because of that. Same color, just a thinner pattern.
> 
> I felt like I needed the whole family



Well, Tmack, it looks like you are ready for just about anything! :twothumbs The black version looks nice (I have it in my ESEE 5) and it is easier to go stealth with black (easier than Venom, but I love Venom, too!). I need to start posting my other light & knife combos soon. Got a bunch so I will start this weekend. I am ready to kick back... this week was a bear!  :tired:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






There they are. 

Esee 5 g10 scales /Mx25l3vn 
Esee IZULA 2 g10 scales /C20cvn


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Well, I promised to post Light and Knife pics so here it goes. Remember, I am _not_ a photographer and all of these were taken on my Samsung Galaxy Note. 








This is my new Convoy M1 with my Hen & Rooster Master Cuttin' Horse Sow Belly Stockman in some eye-popping popcorn stag.








This is my Convoy S3 with my Case Stag 3 blade Stockman.











First photo: Nitecore MT21A and my Queen Mountain Man in D2 steel. Second photo: Convoy M2 with my ESEE 5. Third photo: Techlite 200 & Case Amber Bone Stockman with carbon steel blades.


I will post a few more later.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice! I have two m1 and a c8 myself. Love convoy lights for when you're really in a situation where your tools may suffer damage.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


>


lovecpf


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Gotta love ti.................... tanium


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Neck carry is underrated.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack,
Ain't no way we can compete with that kinda gear!  And the lights look nice too. Oh, wait... there was only one flashlight! My bad.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

One flashlight, two headlights  


OK just put the order in for the esee junglas, midnight tiger scales. 

Couldn't resist!


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> One flashlight, two headlights
> 
> 
> OK just put the order in for the esee junglas, midnight tiger scales.
> 
> Couldn't resist!



Tmack, keep this up and I may buy one myself! That Junglas is a bear of a blade. It will complete your set of ESEE goodness.

Here are some more of my Knife & Lights pictures.









This is the wife's Convoy S2 and my Swamp Rat Hairy Carry 154CM first edition knife that she carries in her go bag.









First pic is my Remington headlamp with my SYKCO 711 chopper. The next pic proves I have a lot more knives than I have lights... so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice. That is a serious folder collection. Love the case. 

My cold steel tanto is a first edition too. Feels good to own the original of the original  

Can't wait to see that junglas! 

Knife connection my friend. 
With custom scales it turns into an expensive knife. 

The scales have the same lifetime warranty as the esee blades thought. Ship both back, no questions, for a replacement. Not that I ever see that happening. Lol


----------



## Nightflash

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco&Tank007E09&Fenix NW20&SeikoSKX009


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice. Although your watch is a Seiko SKX009.


----------



## Nightflash

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Very nice. Although your watch is a Seiko SKX009.


lol-You´re right, thanks, corrected


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack,

That's a pretty attractive boyfriend you got there. What's his name?

I kid, I kid :nana:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ouch! I thought it was a good picture  
Your girl's must be huge, if that's my "boyfriend"


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nahh, just some jokes out of jealousy, I don't have a girl 

Your girl has a very nice...personality


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

No she doesn't.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hahaha. She's got great holster though.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Very nice. That is a serious folder collection. Love the case.
> 
> My cold steel tanto is a first edition too. Feels good to own the original of the original
> 
> Can't wait to see that junglas!
> 
> Knife connection my friend.
> With custom scales it turns into an expensive knife.
> 
> The scales have the same lifetime warranty as the esee blades thought. Ship both back, no questions, for a replacement. Not that I ever see that happening. Lol



I may not get the Junglas (I had an RTAK II) but I am definitely going to set the G-10 scales for my ESEE 5 and IZULA II at the top of my "Must Have Soon" list. :naughty: Like I've said once before your scales Rock the House :rock:

I started collecting knives a few years ago. This picture does not show my custom built stag handled drop point hunting knives (built for me by my friend Jim Montgomery from Florida). I will post them with a light soon. Some great looking steel these! By the way, i have some cold steel this and that laying around including an OSS double edged fighting knife and a City Stick. Fun stuff.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Those midnight tiger scales were calling to me. They have the same warranty too. 

Knife connection.  

Its been my go to. 

The artic camo looks great too.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Hahaha. She's got great holster though.



Tell her she's welcome to post pics. all over this topic of mine. :twothumbs


----------



## persco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Junglas came today!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






So did this titanium beauty


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Is this all me? Oh well!

My girl calls me ant (Anthony) so how appropriate is a pink IZULA with "Ant & Ash" on it.


----------



## Lord Muzzy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Knives and Lights, the perfect couples!


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Bead blasted bliss






Black on black


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Is this all me? Oh well!
> 
> My girl calls me ant (Anthony) so how appropriate is a pink IZULA with "Ant & Ash" on it.



Tmack, you are a true romantic! And by the looks of your gal pal, that's not a bad thing! That pink IZULA is out there. Got to get one of those for the wife! I just gave her a Convoy S2 and I will follow up with this pink knife. :naughty::naughty::naughty:
Yea, baby, I will have it made.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Lord Muzzy said:


> Knives and Lights, the perfect couples!



Lord Muzzy, what is the knife in the lower part of the pic? It looks like a Falkniven. If so, those are really nice knives.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Knife works. They engraved it for $8 
Came with the whole kit. Fire starter etc. 
" baby I just want you to be safe..... You know I worry about you" works every time


----------



## Lord Muzzy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



300WSM said:


> Lord Muzzy, what is the knife in the lower part of the pic? It looks like a Falkniven. If so, those are really nice knives.



Yes, it's a Fallkniven F1. Its my most used knife when I'm out in the wilds, great bushcraft/survival knife. 
If I could only ever have one knife, it would definitely be my F1!


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Lord Muzzy said:


> Yes, it's a Fallkniven F1. Its my most used knife when I'm out in the wilds, great bushcraft/survival knife.
> If I could only ever have one knife, it would definitely be my F1!



I have the A1 and the TK-3. Great knives! The F1 is the go to survival knife for the Swedish Airforce I believe.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Knife works. They engraved it for $8
> Came with the whole kit. Fire starter etc.
> " baby I just want you to be safe..... You know I worry about you" works every time



Tmack, my man, you are a genius! I will give it a shot using your technique but I have to wait till end of this month.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Who said size matters............






:laughing:


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ven, lad, that is a Trango Piranha! Neat little do-it-all wonder of a knife. Did you know there is a bottle opener in the tail of that little beast? So when you want a cold one... wait! The Brits like their beer at room temperature! Or is that a rumor? Anyway, Ven, I think you may have trumped very large with very small for the time being. But if Tmack unleashes the Junglas, you will need a bigger knife!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Look what came seconds ago. 
Jetbeam tcr2 vip  on the right. 

I'm in love sending off to vinh soon.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



300WSM said:


> Ven, lad, that is a Trango Piranha! Neat little do-it-all wonder of a knife. Did you know there is a bottle opener in the tail of that little beast? So when you want a cold one... wait! The Brits like their beer at room temperature! Or is that a rumor? Anyway, Ven, I think you may have trumped very large with very small for the time being. But if Tmack unleashes the Junglas, you will need a bigger knife!




Its a rumour :laughing: although i dont really drink at all!!! yep read that right(hangovers and kids=no no) i defo liked a cool beer,room temp :green:


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not fair :laughing: ,i have a samurai sword up at studio,biggest i have at hand is


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Look what came seconds ago.
> Jetbeam tcr2 vip  on the right.
> 
> I'm in love sending off to vinh soon.





I like that a lot!!!!! fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






I think you've seen my katanas ven. So here's some big old choppers


But just in case......... Ronin Hagakure (white) 

Cold Steel Warrior Katana. 






Both monotempered to really take abuse and not damage the edge. 
Still need to get traditional folded steel for decoration, but if your planning on cutting, monotempered is the best.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very very nice Tmack i likey a lot:twothumbs


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ven said:


> Its a rumour :laughing: although i dont really drink at all!!! yep read that right(hangovers and kids=no no) i defo liked a cool beer,room temp :green:



I had a classmate at college from London. He liked his Watney's at room temp when he arrived in the States. We soon Americanized him and he liked his beer ice cold before he went home. Ven, I am glad to hear that you are a chilled beer sort of a bloke. Now I enjoy on rare occasion (only in moderation of course) two fingers of twelve year old Macallan single malt with a splash of water. My youngest is twenty-one. By the way, I like your Rambo copy. That's a big one!  What is the light in your pic?


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The light is a DQG AAA ,little clicky,more info here,just got an AA similar type coming.......
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384875-DQG-xp-g2-R51A-mini-AAA-light


----------



## mr.ee's

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Haiku stonewashed by Southard, Filip de Leeuw Chinese shaped Frikky inspired by Bob Lum, and a TimberGhost Havoc


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Awesome pics guys

Would love an esee but limited use for me tbh,and cant edc in UK unless you want 10yrs for just carrying it...............

Also prices in uk are not cheap too,esee-6 for example is £140 or $236


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yikes . Even a IZULA? Legal issues?


----------



## G.Brooks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Becker BK-2
Cold Steel SRK Carbon V
Mora Black Carbon
Leatherman Charge TTi
Olight M22
Fenix E20


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ven said:


> Awesome pics guys
> 
> Would love an esee but limited use for me tbh,and cant edc in UK unless you want 10yrs for just carrying it...............
> 
> Also prices in uk are not cheap too,esee-6 for example is £140 or $236



My esee 5 is far from legal to carry, but I just belt carry it inside my jeans. 
My cs tanto I have a shoulder harness for. So they still get carried. I would definitely not get 10 years if I were to be caught though.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Yikes . Even a IZULA? Legal issues?




It is illegal to:


sell a knife of any kind (including cutlery and kitchen knives) to anyone under 18
carry a knife in public without good reason - unless it’s a knife with a folding blade 3 inches long (7.62 cm) or less, eg a Swiss Army knife
carry, buy or sell any type of banned knife (the list of banned knives is below)
use any knife in a threatening way (even a legal knife, such as a Swiss Army knife)
Lock knives (knives with blades that can be locked when unfolded) are not folding knives, and are illegal to carry in public.

Thats the short version...........


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

We also have the blade length law but...... Ehhh.


----------



## tyefighter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ven said:


> It is illegal to:
> 
> 
> sell a knife of any kind (including cutlery and kitchen knives) to anyone under 18
> carry a knife in public without good reason - unless it’s a knife with a folding blade 3 inches long (7.62 cm) or less, eg a Swiss Army knife
> carry, buy or sell any type of banned knife (the list of banned knives is below)
> use any knife in a threatening way (even a legal knife, such as a Swiss Army knife)
> Lock knives (knives with blades that can be locked when unfolded) are not folding knives, and are illegal to carry in public.
> 
> Thats the short version...........



that whole locking knife law really limits what we can have


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Strict knife laws in Switzerland, too. My EDC is now a tiny Opinel. The blade is about 1" and it doesn't lock. Amazing, but it opens the boxes that regularly arrive with flashlights.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

So not having a locking blade is supposed to deter someone from using it violently? 

What about a small fixed blade. 
I personally tend to avoid folders. All my edc, survival (of course) etc, knives are all fixed blade.


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

No one said laws are logical or deterrents. 

A good example is NY City. Very tough laws against knives but ice picks are legal.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very true.


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The Grunsfors Bruk small hatchet is one of my favorite tools. Not much bigger than a large fixed blade knife. Great for everything smaller than taking down a big tree or splitting big logs. I love to smoke meat in an offset smoker and the Grunsfors is great for making chunks from apple and pear wood.

My favorite fixed blades are from David Boye. He literally wrote the book on custom knife making. The indent on Spyderco lock backs is called the Boye indent in recognition of his innovation. He now makes knives cast from a cobalt based metal. Non-magnetic and corrosion proof. By not using a forging (hammering) process, the molecular structure acts as micro serrations. Great for cutting natural and synthetic rope, including spectra. I use other knives, including Esee and Bark River, for wood. I'm sure the Boye would be fine for wood, but I like having the perfect tool for the task at hand. I don't know if you've worked with specta, but the Boye cuts it like butter.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Custom copper 3w 445nm 
C20cvn 
IZULA 2


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You have some real nice gear me Tmack,excellent taste in equipment  we have very similar taste in stuff,laser wise i am yet to evolve in that world


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Well when that evolution happens, I'm here.  

The last batch of maglites hit their owners and they LOVE THEM

My favorite thing is hearing the reactions of first time owners. 
Its real honor to hear vinh say it's the most powerful thing he has.


----------



## Dry-cell

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'd like to join in on the fun. :kewlpics:

Items in the picture are: Planet Bike Superflash Turbo, Fenix LD01, Klarus ST10, Fenix LD20, Olight T-25 Tactical, Leatherman Style PS and Buck Vantage Select (Small).


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Impatiently awaiting my zt 0560.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Impatiently awaiting my zt 0560.



Of the ones I have, my personal favorite is still the 0550. It's a great size and is noticeable thicker than the 0560.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Knife connection says 5/32 x 3.75for the 560 and . 156 x 3.5 for the 550

Thats just about the same thickness. 

5/32 = 0.15625

Maybe because it's shorter it seems thicker? I haven't held both so I can't say.


----------



## calipsoii

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

These 2 have been getting the most pocket time lately. Cover 95% of the tasks I need done.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Knife connection says 5/32 x 3.75for the 560 and . 156 x 3.5 for the 550
> 
> Thats just about the same thickness.
> 
> 5/32 = 0.15625
> 
> Maybe because it's shorter it seems thicker? I haven't held both so I can't say.




My bad, I meant Handle thickness. Something about the shorter square edged handle of the 0550 feels better to me.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You had me worried. I love a thick blade


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Well here she is! 
......... Just..... Wow.....


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Got some new gear for the esee crew.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack,
Nice ESEE stuff. I see you have the ESEE 5 sheath pocket. I have the same setup om my ESEE 5. It comes with a handy tin to carry gear and the ESEE survival card with some useful info on it. I love those scales, man!


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ESEE, Bark River and Malkoff


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## BurkStar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The CQC 8 is only a about 2 weeks old but the Gotham has been my trusted go to light for quite a few years now.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






D40avn aspheric / sebenza 21 tanto / Izula 2 / ZT 0560/ 3w 445nm copper custom laser.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



>



Nice knives but.................did ya have to stab your Chevy?


----------



## Loneliness

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

[wQUOTE=powernoodle;2280605]




_Surefire X10 with Ontario Rat RTAK._





_Titanium Leek with Orbs._





_Strider SNG with SF M3T._





_Large Sebenza with Fenix._





_SF U2 with Strider and Colt._[/QUOTE]"What a setup; _SF U2 with Strider and Colt._


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Always good to see powernoodle's old pics.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Way to start off with a bang. 
Love the sebenza and Fenix.


----------



## darkmagik828

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My usual EDC set up


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## callmaster

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Mine

HDS EDC Executive*™* 200, Leatherman*®* Surge*®*, HDS EDC Executive*™* 170 Ti and TSF Beast


----------



## smarkum

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

just to happen to have a knife and light pic! Took it this morn . . . . for the "What did you use your light for today" thread! 






Ti Tri EDC
Ray Laconico Small Jasmine
Favs.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Eagletac and Microtech.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I have yet to own a microtech. 
How would you compare to a zt?


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> I have yet to own a microtech.
> How would you compare to a zt?



Socom Elite is a solid knife. I am thinking of throwing it in my bugout bag or bag I keep in the car. It is light, real fast opening. Has a glass breaker also. Partially serrated edge. S35-VN steel which is a good steel. Microtech is known for using different steels in small batches but do a very good heat treat to it. I'm having a hard time getting a real good edge on it. It's me not the steel. Gona get it done by a pro then keep up as needed. The Whaleshark I think is beautiful, always wanted one, but they make them in small batches it seems and was hard to find the one I wanted. Wanted one of the custom ones but couldn't pull the trigger. Feels better in the hand than it might look. Some people say Microtechs are expensive but I think they are a good value. But to answer your question I love ZT too. I think they are doing incredible things. I think they are giving some of the best value. Some times better than custom imo not even taking price into account. That last comment will get me cut (lol) in some circles.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The s35vn is the steel on my sebenza. 
I have two Japanese whetstones, and a few soft and hard Arkansas stones. Beautiful Natural stone patterns. The hard takes about 30 strokes just to get a hint of slurry. Those are what really get my blades shaving. And I just recently got a nice strop. That thing is essential now. Puts that skin bitting edge on there quick.


----------



## sjc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I surely respect Japanese whetstones. But when speed matters, there is no substitute for a Work Sharp Knife and Tool Sharpener. Just got the Ken Onion edition and love it.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Absolutely. In the field, or like you said, when you want a quick and painless way to get a good edge, the modern ways are great.


----------



## darkmagik828

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Just a few knives and lights to add to the thread


----------



## MRaymond

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Pocket dump


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Extrema Ratio Task C + Surefire E1e (tanatized)






*......AND GUYS, REMEMBER TO MENTION WHAT´S IN YOUR PICTURES!!!!!*


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



NutSAK said:


>




That looks like a Canal Street Canoe. Nice knife. They make some good quality knives. I don't own a Canal Street but I have some Case and Queen City stuff. I like the old slip joint knives. :twothumbs


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



300WSM said:


> That looks like a Canal Street Canoe. Nice knife. They make some good quality knives. I don't own a Canal Street but I have some Case and Queen City stuff. I like the old slip joint knives. :twothumbs



Thanks! Yes, that is a Canal Street Cannitler. It's the only Canal Street I have, but I do love some slippies too. Case, Queen, and GEC for the most part. I have a particular affinity for 1970's Case. 


Here are a few more that you might like:






CMG Infinity UltraG 
Case pattern 6107W SS (Wharncliffe mini trapper, single blade, Second Cut Antique Bone)















GEC Northfield #66 Mink (Bullwinkle J Moose), burnt stag
Peak LED Solutions Pacific brass hi power


















Queen Cutlery pattern #51 Trapper Jack, D2 tool steel & birdseye maple scales.
Peak LED Solutions McKinley SS, snow white 5mm LEDs x7









Peak LED Solutions Pacific, aluminum/HA w/AA pocket body
Zed M.T.O Z.A1.07 w/Maratac MI6 NATO band
GEC Tidioute #66 Stockman w/paper micarta scales









Peak LED Solutions El Capitan brass, #4 power
Victorinox V-7 22x Chrono Racer
Queen Cutlery Teardrop Jack, D2 steel, amber cut stag bone









Fenix L1P
Casio AMW-340
Canal Street Cannitler, D2 steel, amber carved stag bone
[/quote]









Peak LED Solutions Pacific
Case Mini Trapper pattern 6207W SS (2007)









HDS Systems EDC Tactical 170 w/Modoo clip
Zed M.T.O Z.A1.07 w/Maratac MI6 NATO band
2005 Victorinox/Knifecoop Oldschool Soldier, nickel silver frame & bolsters, stag scales
leather coin pouch


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You won't mind if I drool all over my laptop while I look at your knives, do you? The Queen Teardrop Jack in D2 and your GEC... yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about! Actually, I like all of your knives and lights. Your Submariner looking watch looks just like a Sandoz 25 jewel Datejust automatic that I have. It's one scary watch. It keeps within three seconds or better... a week! And it's not a certified chronometer.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


>



Tmack, my main man. You been workin' that 5 I see. How is that sweet ESEE steel treating you?


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Excellent. After that session, it was still shaving my arm. 

I just picked up a nice strop, so naturally, I have NO hair left on either arm.  

Good to hear from you my friend. 

Threw a pretty tacticool mossberg 590 in the bug out bag as well.


----------



## bubble

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



300WSM said:


> You won't mind if I drool all over my laptop while I look at your knives, do you? The Queen Teardrop Jack in D2 and your GEC... yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about! Actually, I like all of your knives and lights. Your Submariner looking watch looks just like a Sandoz 25 jewel Datejust automatic that I have. It's one scary watch. It keeps within three seconds or better... a week! And it's not a certified chronometer.



Hey, it's your keyboard, do what you want! 

Thanks for the compliments. I do love a classic-patterned slipjoint and, for current production knives, it really doesn't get much better than GEC, IMO. Those #66s are honeys.

That submariner homage is a Chinese case with a Japanese auto movement. It's nothing to brag about, but it's certainly been a great watch for ~$40. It does actually keep within 5-10 seconds a week, so not too bad... The Victorinox is something else... The ETA quartz movement in that one keeps within 1-2 seconds per month.

The pictures with the slipjoints were a result of a couple of weeks of experimenting with "minimal" carry for me. Basically, I forced myself to keep any SAKs or multitools out of my pockets while at work (office). I never felt unprepared, but it was hard to break a 30-year SAK carrying habit. By the time I got around to the picture with the stag/nickel soldier, I had begun cheating.  Of the knives above, that hard-anodized Vic Farmer in the last pic makes its way into my pocket more than anything else.


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Threw a pretty tacticool mossberg 590 in the bug out bag as well.



I've been loving the pictures I've seen of your 590 lately... I've been contemplating one for a while, and I fear that resistance is becoming futile.

Is that a straight 590, or A1? 20" barrel?


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Straight 590 

The a1 just has a thicker barrel (specifically for port doors slamming on it lol) and an aluminum trigger assembly and safety. The 590 was the perfect choice imo. The 500 is nice, but the 590 was just heavy duty version. 

8 shot magazine as well. That's a must for me. 

Came with the pistol grip. I had a choice of this 590, a straight 500 5 shot mag, or the semi auto. I wanted a pump for dependability purposes. 

Quickly fell in love. 

Just recently got a barska laser sight ( yes I'm throwing a 1w 445nm diode in  ) black aces full quad rail, picatinny forend with vertical grip, flip up iron sights, 25rds sling and picatinny sling mounts, low profile light mount for convoy m1/s200cvn /V25cvn, some badass picatinny rail covers custom made with the grim reaper graphic. 
This thing has every bell and whistle possible lol. 
After this last order comes, I think I'm moving on to the next gun lol.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



NutSAK said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Peak LED Solutions McKinley SS, snow white 5mm LEDs x7....



Very cool Peak torch !

I don't think I'd ever seen a 7-LED McKinley stainless "smoothie" before :thumbsup:


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



archimedes said:


> Very cool Peak torch !
> 
> I don't think I'd ever seen a 7-LED McKinley stainless "smoothie" before :thumbsup:



Thanks. Yeah, I don't hold on to many of the "oldies", but this is one that I've not yet been able to part with. It has snow-white LEDs and was hand-picked by Robyn at Peak for tint. Obviously it's not the brightest or most efficient lights by today's standards, but man it is WHITE.

The neat thing about these smooth bodies is that they are cut from SS tubing and threaded rather than being machined from bar like the knurled bodies. The tail is a separate machined part like the head, and not only can it use the normal keychain or momentary setup, you can unscrew the tail and replace it with a Judco/Kroll switch. I also have a matching smooth 2xAA SS body. Of course the newer Logan heads work with these bodies as well.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



NutSAK said:


> ....
> The neat thing about these smooth bodies is that they are cut from SS tubing and threaded rather than being machined from bar like the knurled bodies. The tail is a separate machined part like the head, and not only can it use the normal keychain or momentary setup, you can unscrew the tail and replace it with a Judco/Kroll switch....



... and I hadn't realized that the threading was the same as the Kroll, either :wow:


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Excellent. After that session, it was still shaving my arm.
> 
> I just picked up a nice strop, so naturally, I have NO hair left on either arm.
> 
> Good to hear from you my friend.
> 
> Threw a pretty tacticool mossberg 590 in the bug out bag as well.



I've been so darn busy at work I haven't been able to tend to my favorite forum like I wish. Tmack, you got the neatest toys! The Mossberg is absolutely sick! I have a Mossberg 9200 with a slug barrel sitting in the safe in my bedroom ready to say hello to anyone stooopid enough not to gain permission to enter! The ESEE steel really keeps a nice edge and more important it does't take a diamond hone to bring the edge back up. I am heading home now to shoot my new Diamond Outlaw bow (yeah, I have few toys, too!). :naughty:


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



archimedes said:


> ... and I hadn't realized that the threading was the same as the Kroll, either :wow:



Ah, no I was wrong... The Kroll only works on the narrower 2xAA body.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



NutSAK said:


>




I will throw in a few of my slippies for your enjoyment. 

This is my Stag Case Stockman with a Convoy S2







This is my Hen & Rooster Master Cuttin Horse Sowbelly Stockman with popcorn stag and a Convoy M1 The next picture is a Queen Amber Burnt Stag Bone Mountain Man in D2 steel with a Nitecore MT21A.


----------



## DAN92

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






- Surefire E2DL ultra.
- Bastinelli BBr2


----------



## shado

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Peter Rassenti Moku Ti Intergral Nirvana w/San Mai blade and Nom 925 custom lighter


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice! 

Never seen a full-blown custom rendition of the Spyderco Renegade before. Looks good.


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

BK-2, Cold Steel SF and Armytek Predator 2.5


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



300WSM said:


>



Nice ones! I love that Mountain Man... :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



pageyjim said:


>


What knife is that?


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Blue Steel said:


> What knife is that?



It's a Todd Bedd Field Grade Bodega. More or less a less expensive version of the regular model. Same action and mechanics just not as decorative really.


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thank you very much. I am a big fan of green and the pattern on that is really nice, in my opinion.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Pocket dump. 

Large 21 sebenza tanto
V11Rvn 
Cypress 3w 445nm laser
Gerber fixed ( hate as you must, but yesterday, that knife pulled out about 500 flooring staples, getting assisted by chanel locks tapping on the back. May not be a super expensive knife, but dammit it's tough) 

And last, but by all means not least,,,,,, the coveted, beautifully crafted, elegantly packaged (which is new btw) 
CHICK-O-STICK. 
I'd throw the sebenza in a gutter, before parting with the CHICK-O-STICK


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



NutSAK said:


> Nice ones! I love that Mountain Man... :thumbsup:



It's my favorite. I use it along with the ESEE IZULA II for my EDC. If between those two can't get it done you need a machete! I had to reprofile the edge and put a nice 20 degree on it. Darn D2 is really hard but what a scary sharp edge. I think the hair on my arm jumps off just before the D2 Mountain Man blade starts cutting! :twothumbs


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



300WSM said:


> I had to reprofile the edge and put a nice 20 degree on it. Darn D2 is really hard but what a scary sharp edge



Yeah, I could tell from the pic that was no stock Queen edge profile, which are usually terrible. I've never been satisfied with a Queen edge out of the box, and it does take some elbow grease to get them right. But, when they're good, they're damn good.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







I've been hitting my nice knives with my new strop before I leave. Holy smokes. I thought they were sharp before.


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ZT-777 and Overready


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



pageyjim said:


> ZT-777 and Overready



Nice combo...:thumbsup:


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> I've been hitting my nice knives with my new strop before I leave. Holy smokes. I thought they were sharp before.



I have three strops that I use with my straights. They work really sweet on knives too.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



NutSAK said:


> Yeah, I could tell from the pic that was no stock Queen edge profile, which are usually terrible. I've never been satisfied with a Queen edge out of the box, and it does take some elbow grease to get them right. But, when they're good, they're damn good.



I had to use a set of diamond hones on the Mountain Man but the last hone in the series is called a sapphire hone and puts a scary sharp edge on D2. You are right about Queen Cutlery. Nice steel, crappy factory edge.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'd like to try some diamond hones. I'm to stroke happy though. That's why I like Arkansas stones. It's a slower removal. 

1000grt Japanese king stone
Soft ark
Hard ark
Red compound strop
Green compound. 

=

No hair on either arm


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Do you guys prefer diamond when sharpening? 

How long would a diamond sharpener last?


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I only use diamond (coarse) when re-profiling. It's not something I do often, so I've never worn one out.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I just ordered a whole diamond sharpener system. 
Hopefully it will do the trick  
I wanted to have the precise angle I want instead of guessing my angle with freehand. 

Just wondering when I'll need to replace it. 

It's a 4 "stone" kit. Ending with a porcelain hone. I'll see if it performs better than my usual freehand techniques.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I use the Lansky Diamond kit. It works well for the tough stuff (D2, S30V, CPMs of all kinds, etc.) but it will last a long time on basic pocket knife steel (1095, Case SS, 420J2, etc.) because it's, well, diamonds! It reprofiled my Mountain Man in a very short (relatively) time. Made the edge absolutely scary sharp. Setup takes a little thought but I used a protractor (like you used in grade school) to get exactly the correct angle on both sides. Works like a charm. Honed my buddy's Schrade SS pocket knife in no time. The hair fell off my arm like I was using a sickle bar. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I got the gatco diamond kit. 
Basically a lansky. 
I had a old gatco regular stone kit a long time e ago and loved it. 

This new version is diamond with a porcelain finish stone. Then off to the strop. 

My sebenza is s35vn so I figured I'd get some diamonds to make short work of it. 
Also have the elmax steel on my zt. 

I love my whetstones, but more and more I'm hearing of diamonds and how fast they cut. 

Plus I really like the precise angle you can get from the clamp systems. 

My sebenza now is just stupid sharp from my original techniques, but it does take a while with the slow cutting stones I use. I'll never stray from freehand, but options are always good.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

OK got the diamond kit a few days ago. 

I can use less than the weight of the knife to shave. I've NEVER had a blade so sharp. 
I reprofiled at 20 degrees, finished with the ceramic stone, then off to the course strop compound then ultra fine. Push cut paper is a joke, and I can cut off skin so incredibly thin it's unbelievable. I'm sure I could get these results with any stone, but this diamond kit makes it easy. Highly recommended. 
It cuts so quickly. Much faster than I'm used to, so way less passes are needed. On the fine stone, it leaves a nice uniform scratch pattern, then the ceramic, smooths it out.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## whtwalker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> OK got the diamond kit a few days ago.
> 
> I can use less than the weight of the knife to shave. I've NEVER had a blade so sharp.
> I reprofiled at 20 degrees, finished with the ceramic stone, then off to the course strop compound then ultra fine. Push cut paper is a joke, and I can cut off skin so incredibly thin it's unbelievable. I'm sure I could get these results with any stone, but this diamond kit makes it easy. Highly recommended.
> It cuts so quickly. Much faster than I'm used to, so way less passes are needed. On the fine stone, it leaves a nice uniform scratch pattern, then the ceramic, smooths it out.



The speed that you can get this level of sharp is incredible. When I reprofiled my D2 Queen, it was one of the sharpest edges I have encountered including a scalpel.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

No doubt there. I've played with my fair share if razor blades, and the amount of pressure I need to shave with my sebenza is less than that of a razor. And the layer of skin I can filet of my finger is like no blade I've ever handled. 

Very happy


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

that E1DL looks good with anything you put next to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I have one of those Gerber. Has seen HARD use for years. Still one if the fastest flip assist I've handled.


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just for laughs... :laughing:
This is how a 15D MagLite would look like, if they existed. Next to a 2D MagLite for reference. And an XL Espada.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Holy mother! Lol 
I like those espadas. 
The test where they lifted 600lbs with the blade lock was impressive. That tri-ad lock is serious.


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Brous Divider and SWM V10 Ti and Jetbeam TCR-1


----------



## grr

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

47 mini ma & cryo 1555t


----------



## yesfor

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



acourvil said:


>



I love those two , can you name them? So special design.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Benchmade Mini Barrage and HDS EDC Rotary 250


----------



## cowsmilk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Torch: McGizmo AA Mule
Blade: Strider MSC PT CC


----------



## erehwyrevekool

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

:wow: Eye candy! Congrats, very nice setup!


----------



## Rifter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Fullsize:

http://imageshack.com/a/img834/4361/33ewj.jpg


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Some work at Penn Station. 
Cutting asphalt bags. Mmmmm. 100° already!


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Be sure to stay hydrated!  Cool photo. Your not using any of the ESEE knives?


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Switched it up today  

Had the sebenza, but.................


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not worth taking a chance on ruining the good knives.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Absolutely. They get used, but cutting asphalt bags is torture!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

But really, these Gerber can take a beating. I had a Gerber fixed blade doing floors. I must have pulled 2000 staples, and the blade was hardly scared. Couple passes on the stone and it was back to shaving.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow. Looks like a big skinner!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> But really, these Gerber can take a beating. I had a Gerber fixed blade doing floors. I must have pulled 2000 staples, and the blade was hardly scared. Couple passes on the stone and it was back to shaving.



Tmack, ole buddy, gotta love the Gerbers. They have some righteous steel in them. I have one my brother-in-law gave me years ago and it is one tough blade. I just bought a Gerber MUT off the Bay. This is the EOD version with the spike. It retails for over $100. I picked it for a song ($19). :naughty:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Damn. I need some of those deals in my life. 

I've been buying Gerber for years now and they have never let me down. They also get used the hardest out of my folders. Cheap, durable , love em. 

I have a bear grill fixed blade, and it's been through hell. Super thick combination blade just rocks.  

They get a bad rep, but I like them.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*













Hinderer xm 18 and Chris reeves sebenza are s35vn steel 

Everything seems to be better with vn on the end 

The Hinderer is on its way to me soon. I can't wait. It'll be my first. And I found one with my favorite scale  Super happy!!


----------



## Seattle Sparky

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Hinderer xm 18 and Chris reeves sebenza are s35vn steel
> 
> Everything seems to be better with vn on the end
> 
> The Hinderer is on its way to me soon. I can't wait. It'll be my first. And I found one with my favorite scale  Super happy!!



My spanto xm-18 has got the same sclale, translucent ghost g10 really blends well with the ti. If I had to sell all my blades, this one would go last.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That what I like about it. It's best looking with the titanium. 
Can't wait for it to come!!


----------



## TotalDbag

Here's my M4 Benchmade with my current light collection. 






My 0350bw with my edc, the SC600 and a BLADE purchase, the preon penlight. (waiting for some friends to show up) 







And here's my edc light again with a gift from one of my friends.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Man I love zt blackwash . 
I have a classic 0560, and I think I may get a bw version I like it do much. 

Awesome stuff there. I may look into a nice pen too.  

Thanks alot..... I think


----------



## TotalDbag

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I like the 0560 too  





(sorry didn't have my 0560 with me and I didn't have any previous pictures of it with a light)


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## T45

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



pageyjim said:


>



What flashlight is that?


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Mm15 NiWalker. 5000lm


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Sinners titanium 18650 host and tanto sebenza


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just sent payment on this beautiful piece. 






Crk small sebenza. Amber inlay. Mmmmm!! 

Crazy deal. Couldn't pass it up.

Today my Hinderer xm 18 3.5 spanto flipper showed up. 
Mailman walked up on a red carpet. Was a beautiful ceremony


----------



## RUSH FAN

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice folder, Tmack.



Tmack said:


> Just sent payment on this beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crk small sebenza. Amber inlay. Mmmmm!!
> 
> Crazy deal. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks man. Here's my new Hinderer. 
One shows up, immediately order another lol.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack, what does the lock up look like with your full size tanto Sebenza?

Bill


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's about 60-65% I was worried about it at first , but found almost all sebenza are high percentage. This is because the part of the lockbar that contacts the steel has been hardened on a sebenza. This question was asked on blade forum, and Chris Reeves himself answered. He said even 90% is perfectly fine on a sebenza because the percentage will not change like other knives. He is the only knife maker to offer a hardened titanium lockbar, so early lockup is not a big deal with them. 

My Hinderer is about 15-20% . Very early, but it'll settle to about 40% after many years, unlike the sebenza that will stay there forever  I've heard some older members testify to having a sebenza for over 10 years at 90,% and it hasn't changed since the day they got it.


----------



## MartinC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hi Tmack, what are the percentages you're talking about? 60-65% of what? As a newbie I am struggling to understand your response. I would appreciate some clarity.

Regards, Martin.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Bill asked about the lockup percentage of a certain knife. 

It's how much the lockbar passes the steal when you flip it. 
Usually you want early lockup so you have plenty of room/percentage as the lockbar wears in. 

In a sebenza, the lockbar is hardened, so you don't have to worry. 

I'll post pictures in just a second.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Damn I need to clean my sebenza.

As you can see the sebenza is over half way into the steel. That very common. 
The Hinderer is much less. Considered early lockup.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack, Thanks. Is there a way to move the lock up further to center on a knife with early lockup?

Bill


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Unless the knife will collapse, you'll be just fine. that area of the knife is super sensitive to changes on geometry. Just the smallest change would make the lockup percentage too late . Mr reeves was talking about the measurement tolerances needed to ensure proper lockup, and the numbers were astounding. Better early than late. 
Alot of guys will seek out early lockup to ensure a long life of the knife. But in a sebenza, early,middle, late, as long as the knife doesn't close up on you, it's good. That us the only knife where this applies because of the way the lockbar is hardened. I would leave it. If it is collapsing, I'd send it in.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Tmack, Thanks. Is there a way to move the lock up further to center on a knife with early lockup?
> 
> Bill



Sorry Bill. Only method reliable in that regard is open and close the knife a few hundred times until the bar starts moving over closer to center.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Unless the knife will collapse, you'll be just fine. that area of the knife is super sensitive to changes on geometry. Just the smallest change would make the lockup percentage too late . Mr reeves was talking about the measurement tolerances needed to ensure proper lockup, and the numbers were astounding. Better early than late.
> Alot of guys will seek out early lockup to ensure a long life of the knife. But in a sebenza, early,middle, late, as long as the knife doesn't close up on you, it's good. That us the only knife where this applies because of the way the lockbar is hardened. I would leave it. If it is collapsing, I'd send it in.



The problem with early lock-up is that some frame-locks release too easily. No sense in endangering one's fingers.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Absolutely. That why I was saying if your knife is collapsing, send that baby back. Chris reeves has one of the best customer service reputations out there.


----------



## Bigblue

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Thanks man. Here's my new Hinderer.
> One shows up, immediately order another lol.



Have quite an excellent collection of knives going. I was reading quite a bit o blade forums and like the carbon fiber CRK Sebenza a lot. I like to use my toys, I mean tools, and don't like to have safe queens. Nothing wrong with having safe queens, just not for me. 

I'm just afraid that it'll look so beautiful that I don't want to take it outside. While getting a flashlight, they offered me a good discount on a Kershaw blur elmax. Bought it and like it a lot but this is only feeding my itch for more knives. 

Two knives i'm strongly considering are ZT 0300 and large sebenza.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I use every one of my babies. I have NO safe queens and never will. 
Even the amber inlay sebenza will be getting used.  

I'm the kind of guy, if I spend that kind of money, I better use it! Lol 

Only knife I won't use is my vintage cold steel tanto. It's about 30 years old. Original blade markings. 

All the others get carried to work everyday.

I'd recommend a zt 0560 if you don't mind some size. It's a great knife. Rolls out effortlessly on bearings. Designed by Hinderer.

And of course the large sebenza is just perfection. If you like the Kershaw, be ready to fall in love. You can hardly slip a piece of paper between the blade and titanium frame. Perfectly centered. The definition of precision. 

The Hinderer xm series is another king among the blades. Solid is not the word. Feels like you could run this knife over with a tank pick it up and flip it. The more tactical of the two favorites of mine. Both deserve to be used. They are definitely made to last under use, not sit on a shelf.  

My sebenza 21 large tanto has dings, scuffs, been dropped, etc. And I love it more for it. 
I have such a hard time deciding what to carry, I carry both. Hinderer xm 18 in my right pocket (because it's a flipper for quick action) and the sebenza in my left (because it's more of a soft open slow action knife)


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oh and save some dough for a nice strop. It's mandatory when you have quality blades you want to keep razor sharp between honing sessions. 
I of course haven't had to sharpen my 1 day old xm 18, but my sebenza has been on the hone 1 time since I bought it. Otherwise, I just strop it before I leave, and the s35vn retains and edge so well, just from stropping maintenance, it will shave without touching my arm, just passing it above the skin. Absolutely love the s35vn steel.


----------



## Bigblue

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I hadn't planned on getting a strop, but will look into that after getting a sharpener. Trying to decide between spyderco sharpmaker and work sharp knife sharpener. Sorry for off topic here but will post up some pics after I pick up more knives.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A strop is definitely necessity. It'll keep those edges shaving without having to resort to the fine stone.


----------



## MartinC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Bill asked about the lockup percentage of a certain knife.
> 
> It's how much the lockbar passes the steal when you flip it.
> Usually you want early lockup so you have plenty of room/percentage as the lockbar wears in.
> 
> In a sebenza, the lockbar is hardened, so you don't have to worry.
> 
> I'll post pictures in just a second.



Thanks Tmack, much appreciated.

Regards, Martin.


----------



## wingspar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Took these shots a few years ago.











Did this one for a forum that wanted to see watches also.


----------



## wingspar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This photo taken today. New unused Schrade Knife and a Thrunite TN12 (2014) I’ve had for a few days. Great light.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack, I do enjoy your teaser posts, but it would be good if you gave more information. Not doing mod stuff here, I just like to know more.

Bill


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Well alright  happy to. 

First picture under the "falls" 
My Hinderer xm 18 3.5 spanto 
And large sebenza 21 Tanto Micarta, V11rvn 

Second picture is the matching trio. 

I installed all copper hardware on my Hinderer rocking the mount hood copper, and titanium beads, my sinner custom copper xpg2 light i built, and my invicta. 

Third is my large tanto, next to my latest acquisition. A small sebenza with unique graphic and amber inlay. I just received that beauty today. The amber really shows the elegance of the Crk. Polished blade and show side, with some gold, purple designs, and the little triangles are actually individually drilled indents. Really a show piece, but I have the strongest urge to carry it. I can't pay all this money for a tool, and not carry and use it. It came with a very nice leather pouch, so I think this one will get some carry time, but on select occasions. Along with a nice titanium light, it'll make a perfect "gentleman's edc" haha.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







VEEEERRYYY carefully had stropping class this morning.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Come on guys. Show me something!!
> *Butter knife*, something!



:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Haha. There we go!


----------



## jorn

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I like my butterknife handle straight with no fluting. Easy to keep cleen


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Well not everyone can afford a fancy one like 'think'


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ohww nice and curvy. 
I have never handled a true north. Definitely looks the part. 
How is it? If I can ask such a general question.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Ohww nice and curvy.
> I have never handled a true north. Definitely looks the part.
> How is it? If I can ask such a general question.



It's a Aaron Frederick custom that I purchased from Aaron at a local show a few years ago. Hand rubbed S30V satin blade, Ti liners, Ti backspacer, Ti clip, hidden pivot and CF scales and bolsters. Very nice knife but the lock up is a bit early. The True North knives cloth it's laying on was from an order I put in with Neil a while back.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oh OK. Yeah I just know them as a dealer. When I saw the cloth, I didn't know if they made their own knives or what. 

Very nice. 
The lockup won't settle in after a few hundred flips?

My xm 18 started off at like 10% but after using it and flipping it hundreds of times, it's settled at about 25-30% and has stayed there.

As long as it's not failing right.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That reminds me. My ti scale, standoffs and beads should be waiting for me when I get home for the xm as well .


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's another: Knife is a Tom Ferry T1, light is a Five Mega 3P body, Surfire Z41 w/Torchlab ZeroRes Shorty, Cu Cryos Cooling head, and Torchlab H3 triple drop in.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Spyderco Delica 4 with Fenix PD35.
My first Spyderco. ZT is to expensive now, since the last price-update here.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The 0560 is soo nice though. 
$220 at the knife connection. 

The 0550 is good too. Cheaper as well. No bearings, smaller. But awesome design.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> The 0560 is soo nice though.
> $220 at the knife connection.
> 
> The 0550 is good too. Cheaper as well. No bearings, smaller. But awesome design.



I've the 0566, 0350 and 0300BW. I bought the 350 for €119. Dealer here sells it now for €179. 60 euros more while they had in stock. That's just ridiculous.. All prices of the ZT-knives, at this dealer, went between 20-45% up. 

ZT says the dealer didn't use the MAP properly. As long these prices won't come down as they used to be, I ain't buying ZT.


----------



## 46Alpha

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kj2 said:


> I've the 0566, 0350 and 0300BW. I bought the 350 for €119. Dealer here sells it now for €179. 60 euros more while they had in stock. That's just ridiculous.. All prices of the ZT-knives, at this dealer, went between 20-45% up.
> 
> ZT says the dealer didn't use the MAP properly. As long these prices won't come down as they used to be, I ain't buying ZT.



Hmm very strange. Sorry to hear that. No other dealers to go through?


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Beautiful slicer alpha. 
Looks skinny from that angle.


----------



## BloodLust

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Current EDC.

Fenix LD10 R5
Fenix KM3 frame lock knife (way back when Fenix sold knives)


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



BloodLust said:


> Current EDC.
> 
> Fenix LD10 R5
> Fenix KM3 frame lock knife (way back when Fenix sold knives)



Although it's a oem knife, I still want it


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Hmm very strange. Sorry to hear that. No other dealers to go through?



In the UK it's slightly cheaper. But yeah, when problems occur, having a dealer in the same city is nice to have.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kj2 said:


> Although it's a oem knife, I still want it



I have one of those also....Very, very sharp.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I just want it for the name. That's awesome,!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I've got a few of the Fenix knives from back when David Chow was *THE* Fenix dealer and used to give them away as gifts with orders. I'll post a picture of all of them after lunch.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here you go.....


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

OK I'll take the one in the middle and the light on the right. 

Thanks man. Send me the bill.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> OK I'll take the one in the middle and the light on the right.
> 
> Thanks man. Send me the bill.



I'll have to give that some thought. A lot of thought....


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Lol take your time  

Love a good Fenix. I edc a pd35vn xpl triple and man would that go great with it. 

And I always have about 3 knives on me. I think I can bump one for a Fenix blade! Haha. 

Hinderer 
Sebenza
Fenix, one bright and one sharp ! What! Hell yes!


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some Fenix knives from back in the day.


----------



## kj2

My brother's new knife.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted


----------



## 46Alpha

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My 'Go Big or Go Home' entry:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ohhhhh. Somebody has got good taste . Ti scale too. Not easy to come by .. At least they are cheap right? 

I'm trying to decide to get a slicer, or warncliff next. 
I'm still recovering from the last one though.


----------



## 46Alpha

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Ti scale too. Not easy to come by .. At least they are cheap right?



Oh yea, who needs kidneys anyway, right?


----------



## 46Alpha

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

In the category of 'Modded is ALWAYS better':


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







I need a good balisong. Had one years ago, but it grew legs


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## trickyvic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I3s and Stayglow Compact. 




D25a and Stayglow Climber.




L10 and Compact.


----------



## medicburke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice. I need to try benchmade again. It's been so long.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






My new addition. 4 1/4" custom hunter. 1095 steel clay tempered and etched to reveal the beautiful hamon. 

A 3.5" drop point 
And
2" neck knife are being made to match the ironwood, and hamon, for a set of 3 

Can't wait!


----------



## Full Power

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Just sent payment on this beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crk small sebenza. Amber inlay. Mmmmm!!
> 
> Crazy deal. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Today my Hinderer xm 18 3.5 spanto flipper showed up.
> Mailman walked up on a red carpet. Was a beautiful ceremony



Very nice Blade! I have a few, and Customs liked one so much, they decided to keep it.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Full Power

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> I use every one of my babies. I have NO safe queens and never will.
> Even the amber inlay sebenza will be getting used.
> 
> I'm the kind of guy, if I spend that kind of money, I better use it! Lol
> 
> Only knife I won't use is my vintage cold steel tanto. It's about 30 years old. Original blade markings.
> 
> All the others get carried to work everyday.
> 
> I'd recommend a zt 0560 if you don't mind some size. It's a great knife. Rolls out effortlessly on bearings. Designed by Hinderer.
> 
> And of course the large sebenza is just perfection. If you like the Kershaw, be ready to fall in love. You can hardly slip a piece of paper between the blade and titanium frame. Perfectly centered. The definition of precision.
> 
> The Hinderer xm series is another king among the blades. Solid is not the word. Feels like you could run this knife over with a tank pick it up and flip it. The more tactical of the two favorites of mine. Both deserve to be used. They are definitely made to last under use, not sit on a shelf.
> 
> My sebenza 21 large tanto has dings, scuffs, been dropped, etc. And I love it more for it.
> I have such a hard time deciding what to carry, I carry both. Hinderer xm 18 in my right pocket (because it's a flipper for quick action) and the sebenza in my left (because it's more of a soft open slow action knife)



Hey there.. ..hope u don't mind me saying; I like ur taste in Blades!

Cheers,
Full Power


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I don't mind one bit!  

My new piece I just posted has really got me excited.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## BloodLust

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Minimalist light and knife combo.

Gerber Truss 2.0
Fenix P1D-CE
Car keys: Nite-Ize Key-Lit carabiner light/keychain with Utilikey.






Even more minimal, clipped to wallet.

Inova Microlight
Utilikey
Fox40 Micro whistle


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very cool. I love the minimalist approach. 



But............ 






Decision decisions............ This is the dilemma in the morning.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Another new one on the way. 






Hansen forge. 
W2 steel with hamon 
Koa stabilized handles
Tapered tang. 
6" blade. 
And custom sheath. 

Been getting addicted to customs lately.


----------



## BloodLust

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Very cool. I love the minimalist approach.
> 
> 
> 
> But............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decision decisions............ This is the dilemma in the morning.



TAKE ALL OF IT!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That's really the only logical choice.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm getting a shoulder sling made to carry that Hanson. Mmmmm. What laws?


----------



## Full Power

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


>



Hinderer XM-18 〜 very nice!
(and yes, kinda like peanuts, can't stop at one)


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Full Power

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I tried posting pics of the light I just got -- but something wouldn't let me?
Nope, can't upload pics from Gallery, or taking a fresh pic just won't go.!?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Full Power said:


> I tried posting pics of the light I just got -- but something wouldn't let me?
> Nope, can't upload pics from Gallery, or taking a fresh pic just won't go.!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums




I think you have to have 20 or 25 posts before you can post pictures.


----------



## Full Power

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



bondr006 said:


> I think you have to have 20 or 25 posts before you can post pictures.



Ahh, ok, thanks for that. I guess one step at a time ~ thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Devil horns on my tritium eyes skull bead.  along with the three Hinderer alpha and summit beads. Lol even the Hinderer lanyard are expensive!!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I just had to put this one in here.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Damn! Didn't know Shorty had an evil twin.


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

All that rum must be working, Dan! That is one scary flashlight... Truly hilarious! :laughing:


----------



## Nicrod2

*Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a few sets for now


----------



## BurkStar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not the best shots but all I've got time for this afternoon...


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice Dragon Heart & SPA Combo, *BurkStar*! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






I am officially in love.


----------



## 46Alpha

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> I am officially in love.



Damn man, that's beautiful. Details please!


----------



## Dirty wage guy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice gear Nicrod2 and BurkStar!

DWG


----------



## Nicrod2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Dirty wage guy said:


> Nice gear Nicrod2 and BurkStar!
> 
> DWG


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Full Power

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Nicrod2 said:


> Here's a few sets for now



Sweet line-up of EDCs ~ is the back scale on Böker Plus Subcom Titan a custom touch or something else altogether like angle of camera? (just wondering)


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



46Alpha said:


> Damn man, that's beautiful. Details please!


Thanks man. Your the first person to comment on it. I guess it's not for everyone. 
It's a custom Hanson with Paul long sheath. 
6" w2 steel with a beautiful hamon and Koa handle. 
The quality of this piece is unreal. 
Tapered tang, perfectly balanced to the base of the blade.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Walked in to this today. Almost cried. Haha.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> It's a custom Hanson with Paul long sheath.
> 6" w2 steel with a beautiful hamon and Koa handle.
> The quality of this piece is unreal.
> Tapered tang, perfectly balanced to the base of the blade.



That is a beautiful knife that will never ever see any use!  LOL


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It is strapped to my hip as I type. I have yet to own a knife and not use it. My edc is that all titanium bronze Hinderer xm 18, and a tanto sebenza ................. 
That being said..................... Man I'd hate to scratch this thing!! ...... Hahaha.


----------



## Nicrod2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Full Power said:


> Sweet line-up of EDCs ~ is the back scale on Böker Plus Subcom Titan a custom touch or something else altogether like angle of camera? (just wondering)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Thanks for the nice compliment. 
its a boker subcom in Titanium that was custom anodized by another member who was experimenting. Both sides are the same. I bought it from him like that. It's a pinkish bluish color. I like it a lot but so does my chic. I gotta watch her grubby little paws with it! Lol


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> It is strapped to my hip as I type. I have yet to own a knife and not use it. My edc is that all titanium bronze Hinderer xm 18, and a tanto sebenza .................
> That being said..................... Man I'd hate to scratch this thing!! ...... Hahaha.



I have several custom knives, but only use a few catalog regulars that can be replaced if necessary.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yeah I definitely have my beaters. But I can't spend all that money and have them sit in a box, or just on display. I know some guys worry about resale value, and having a pristine piece, but I just can't have it sit. So it will see use, I can guarantee that. Just not in a rush to baton a log with it  

My esee trio (junglas, 5, izzy 2) will take care of that.


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice jonwkng. Love the Damascus duo.


----------



## Full Power

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> It is strapped to my hip as I type. I have yet to own a knife and not use it. My edc is that all titanium bronze Hinderer xm 18, and a tanto sebenza .................
> That being said..................... Man I'd hate to scratch this thing!! ...... Hahaha.



I know titanium does scratch very easy ~ had to send first Böker Plus back, due to scratches on front facing scale.. ..just tried to upload pic of knife ~ it was a no go; which means, I'm still below the quota for posting posts.!? Soon, I hope!
Cheers,
Full Power


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Full Power

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jonwkng said:


>



Sweet Spyder man!
Cheers,
Full Power


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Full Power said:


> I know titanium does scratch very easy ~ had to send first Böker Plus back, due to scratches on front facing scale.. ..just tried to upload pic of knife ~ it was a no go; which means, I'm still below the quota for posting posts.!? Soon, I hope!
> Cheers,
> Full Power
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



I definitely understand. My sebenza is quite rough looking. I either like a pristine look, or a heavily used look, so once my knives get a couple good scratches, I'll throw them in a pocket with keys to purposely age it. My V11Rvn looks like hell and I love it!


----------



## wdalew5

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





I love switches .


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

4 Lumens on 7 1/2" of Cold Steel...
Because there's no more room in the pocket for a full sized flashlight.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That's the xl?! Monster!


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> That's the xl?! Monster!



Nice photo, Tony!
Yup, XL. Yes, it is a ridiculous monstrosity, but it is a beautiful sword.
The massive Tri-Ad lock on it is just amazing when the sword deploys.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oh I hear! 700lbs haha. Crazy test, but good to know it's NOT closing. I got the video when I got my warrior katana . Good scene in the expendables when mickey Roark threw one into a target.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






 

She's in the process of making her own knife. Forged 1095. How cool is that!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Esee 5 going deep!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Brand spankin new. For Shame!!! 

Esee 5 and Izula 2 with g10


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






How much wood could a................






Junglas and 5 with all the bells and whistles. 

Little altoid can pocket is awesome on the 5. I carry magnesium, striker, tinder, compass, fishing line, 6 hooks, pencil, paracord, all in that little pocket.


----------



## Raze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ZT 0561 and a stonewashed Prometheus Lights Alpha MC18-B Blue-Label


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice! 
I just ordered a carbon fiber scale for my 0560. Super excited.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Not bad for titanium


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






"new" kid in town. thermal stepdown. 1 to 4 flash fuel gauge


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






New guy on the bottom. 
Custom dcl Sheepsfoot. Loving how it dissappear in my pocket.


Really been straying from production knives and getting to know the who's who of the customs. You can get imo much nicer blades that are one off, and tailored to your preferences for less money than you might think.


----------



## radiopej

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Atom AL, Olight M10






Leatherman Style CS and Eagletac D25C Clicky on a little keychain thingy from Smiggle.

Man, after seeing all of these I really want a Sebenza and an Alpha. Alpha would be an awesome graduation present and I've already told my sister she has to buy me a Sebenza if she ever becomes president of her company.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Cool pictures. 

I definitely say grab a sebenza. You will be extremely happy


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Benchmade Mini Barrage, HDS 250 Clicky, and HDS Rotary 250. The Mini Barrage and the HDS Rotary 250 are my current EDC.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Some steel, titanium, bronze (anodized titanium), brass, copper, silver, carbon fiber, micarta, amber,


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

WOW :wow::goodjob:....TMACK! You may want to start just posting photos of the knives that you don't have.  
You have an awesome collection of both knives and lights! :twothumbs:lolsign::kewlpics:


----------



## think2x

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Finally gave up on finding a knife to match the 30th ann and dyed the PM2 to sort of match.


----------



## 46Alpha

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That looks outstanding!



think2x said:


> Finally gave up on finding a knife to match the 30th ann and dyed the PM2 to sort of match.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow it really does. 
I know a guy that can match that exactly. I have a laser hosts that is pretty close.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my new baby. The 6" was so good, I had a 3.5" edc version made from the same steel, and handle from the same tree!!!! Unreal how similar. 
Kyle Hanson on the forge (the son of the legendary Don Hanson! 
Paul Long on the leather. (his reputation didn't let down) 











Bottom left is a Bailey custom I've been waiting for. Finally finished and on its way! In w2 steel and choose bias cut micarta. 

Top middle and top left is a new design from Fall Creek Customs. "urge" concealed carry knife. It's the insane s35vn steel (same as a hinderer and sebenza) with g10 scales and orange liners for contrast. This will be a great edc knife as well. 

Top right is a 1095 in ironwood from JA Baker forge. He's also got an edc, and neck knife in the works for me. All matching hamon, and handles are from the same tree just like the koa in my Hanson knives. 


The w2 steel is absolutely no slouch as it one if the best, but the s35vn is my favorite. With good stones /diamond, it sharpens well, and holds the edge unbelievably long. My xm 18 will tree top the hair on my arms without touching the skin. Scary sharp. 

Oh speak of sharp, my edge pro apex 4 should be here tomorrow. Up to 6000grit tape. Should make a mirror razors edge. I can't wait to do all my babies.  

Happy guy over here!! Knee deep in beautiful custom pieces. 

Good steel+Hamon + stabilized Harwood = take money please.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

WOW! :twothumbs


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow, Tony! Beautiful knives! You certainly have a knack of converting high-power lasers into custom knives.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Haha thanks Chevy and jonwkng! The two from Kyle Hanson are my grails. My ideal knives and more. He has really showed me his skills on these. And no doubt He and Paul Long are some of the best in the business. 

I see the light guys have good taste in cutlery too. 
And lasers to find a way to turn into beautiful steel.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## test2oob

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is my latest titanium light a V10R Ti+ with engraved JD logo (JerzeeDevils) my titanium BM 42 :devil:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Love it. I had a 42 a while back, but it grew legs at a get together :/


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

They came! 






The hinderer is just for size comparison. It's junk anyway  

These two are now part of the edc rotation. Especially the falls creek concealed carry in black g10 s35vn. 
I love the way it's inside the waste band!


----------



## Jenifer512

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



chipwillis said:


> Here a little picture with my badass Strider.



I like the knife. It matches the flashlight.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Got me an edge pro apex 4 today. Bling!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow, Tmack, that's a nice bevel on those blades. Don't you just love it when they come out really good? Just got a RAT 1 folder and I need to get my diamond hones out. I think a 20-25 degree bevel will work good on this knife. Finish it on my English bridle leather strop and we are rockin'. Dude, you got a bunch of really nice steel in your collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks brother! Those edge came off my new edge pro apex 4. Love it. 

I got this bad girl coming tomorrow. 

TAD edition xm 18 3.5. 
And a red scale, with brass jewelry. Mmmmmmmmmm I can't wait! 

I've been curious about those rat folders. Might have to pick one up. 






Went lanyard crazy !


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

For the money, the RAT 1 is a heck of a knife. I wanted to replace my D2 Queen Mountain Man EDC with something I can beat around with a little more. So far I am impressed. Came razor sharp... but you know me. I won't be happy until I lay a honed edge on it. Got a cross draw sheath for it as well. 

Edge Pro is a deuce of a system (that is twice as good as an ace :thumbsup. I have heard lots of good things about it. Looks like it works well. Is that the wharncliffe TAD or the drop point made with S35VN?


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






The warncliff TAD s35vn. so excited for this one. Really like the warncliff /sheepsfoot design.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Pair of customs 
Falls creek Urge 
Ed crouse knuckles design and fitted to yours truly. 1 off.


----------



## cland72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Pair of customs
> Falls creek Urge
> Ed crouse knuckles design and fitted to yours truly. 1 off.



Love the color scheme!


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Gotta to love your toys, Tmack (make that "tools" for the little woman). I like the straight edge and ultra fine point on the wharncliffe. It is very useful in a lot of applications. S35VN is a superb (arguably the best for folders) particle steel (CPM) which stands for Crucible Particle Metallurgy made by Crucible Steel Co.out of Syracuse, NY. It is ultra fine grained martensitic steel (no large pockets of carbide crystals that can cause brittleness) and it's tough as a boot (that's what extra vanadium and molybdenum does when combined with high carbon). You will need your diamonds to sharpen this one. I have an S30VN (S35VN is similar but better IMHO) blade in my hunting folder. Scary sharp edge on that knife and I have yet to have to sharpen it. Enjoy your new knife, bro.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks guys! 

At first I was using my gatco diamond kit for the xm spanto s35vn now with great results (though ugly) 

The edge I got in that picture was dine with the edge pro water stones with amazingly few passes. Same with my s35vn large and small sebenza. 
I too thought no way these water stones will cut, but damned if they didn't. 

I even reprofiled the spanto because my gatco angles were off. I'm highly impressed with the edge pro. 
I got fantastic results with the gatco, but the edge pro just makes it effortless, and beautiful on top of that. I go up to 3000 grit tape on the xm at about 22°, and do a 18° on the tanto sebenza ( INSANE! ) 

That way when I carry both I hit both sides of the geometry game. Oh and that super thick orange lined fakes creek gets a nice 24° and I like to carry that too haha. 

Thick tough edge. 
Medium polished 
Thin delicate razor 

All three are s35vn. 
Obviously my favorite steel! 

And after getting that orange liner on the fixed blade, I had to grab some orange paracord to top it, and my knuckles off. 

High visibility set baby!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Got my TAD xm 18!






Love the blade marking


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack, pardon the pool of drool! That is a pretty awesome looking beast of a folder. They do a super job on their wharncliffe.. kind of a tactical takeoff on how it _should_ be made! The finish is totally useful. Looks very good but hides the bangs and scratches from usual use and it doesn't shine for night work. We use the "tumbled " look on some of the parts we make at my shop. Hey, I'll throw my Rat 1 folder in the tumbler and see if I can get that look!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*














Thanks man! Now I have a red, the tad scale, and frag carbon fiber! Which do I use! Or I can throw the bronze titanium one on from the spanto! Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Dirty wage guy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow... Wonder what the people in the office building were thinking?


----------



## Taz80

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some of them probably had to go home to change their pants. After all its a.......pocket knife......very scary.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hahaha! I'm sure each end everyone in there was thinking how bad *** those pocket knives are especially with the shiny skull beads dangling from them. However they probably found it odd that some dude was outside their building all day long taking pictures of knives.
All good though so keep the money shots coming Tmack. You're the reason I keep coming back to CPF. 
I find myself wondering throughout my day at work if you added a new bead or two to your Zebenza. So, when I finally get home, check the site and see you did, it brings me nothing but pure delight and you Sir make my day special and complete.
For that I thank you.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Well I have one thing to say.............. Boobam!


----------



## weklund

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*Here is a Fivemega 2x18650 I built with 3 mode Nailbender H/M/L.

Esee Isula 

I love these lantern lights.






*​


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Kyle Hanson 

6" and 3.5" w2 in koa 

Paul Long sheaths.






My grails!

Sebenzas , hinderers, other lowly customs, bow down! 

These are my babies! 

I got the smaller one made after falling in love with the 6" so I could edc it.............................. But.......................... I................. Yes Tony. You are going to carry this. You spent like.......................... But it's...................... No.... I must carry it!......... But!.......


----------



## Dirty wage guy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Damn dude! Your "babies" cost more than my car! Lucky...
What will you use to sharpen those suckas if they ever need it?


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Don't worry they cost more than my car too haha. 

I use this sucka! 






Edge pro apex. I have up to 6000grit tapes that'll polish enough to make your bathroom mirror jealous  

It's simple to get hair splitting sharp. That is shaving without touching skin. I have not experienced edges like this thing can make, and that includes razor blades, and scalpels. You can run the knife a mm over your skin and tree top your hair, making it pop off the blade. It's awesome how easy they make it with this machine . 

It's funny you say that, because I had a gatco diamond kit that left sharp but ugly edges. When my taste in blades hit customs and top notch midtech blades , I had to get a sharpener that would sharpen the super steels, and make them as beautiful as the knife itself.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow! Very impressive!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## blah9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You guys have inspired me to get my first folder! It's nothing fancy, but I have a Kershaw Cryo 1555G10 now and it's a lot of fun for someone who never had any knives other than a Leatherman. Maybe one day I'll get something nicer to go along with it.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I want a Cryo bad! I've carried a blur for seven years and I think it's time for a change. Even though I'm on my 3rd, the blur is tried and true as I've put them through hell at work and I'm sure the Cryo is the same kinda workhorse.
I know I'll probably catch some s#!t for it, but I loved kershaw knives since the 80's when I was a young lad and my older brother would buy kershaw knives from the snap-on man and I think they make a great product for the money.
I know they aren't $600 tit-tanium customs, but for an EDC That you don't mind using the hell out of, you just can't go wrong.
Hey Blah, do you have the Cryo, or the Cryo II? I think the only difference is size but Just wanted to get your opinion and your preference between the two and of course SOME PIC'S! Let see it brother


----------



## radiopej

What stones are you using with that, diamond or other? I've found some cheap versions with other kinds of stones. Wondering if I'd need diamond on one of those to get that edge.



Tmack said:


> Don't worry they cost more than my car too haha.
> 
> I use this sucka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge pro apex. I have up to 6000grit tapes that'll polish enough to make your bathroom mirror jealous
> 
> It's simple to get hair splitting sharp. That is shaving without touching skin. I have not experienced edges like this thing can make, and that includes razor blades, and scalpels. You can run the knife a mm over your skin and tree top your hair, making it pop off the blade. It's awesome how easy they make it with this machine .
> 
> It's funny you say that, because I had a gatco diamond kit that left sharp but ugly edges. When my taste in blades hit customs and top notch midtech blades , I had to get a sharpener that would sharpen the super steels, and make them as beautiful as the knife itself.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It may not be possible to get THAT edge with the edge pro knock off because they don't have the blank stones with polishing tapes. The stones stop at 1000. The tapes go to 6000grit. 

But I use the water stones. Even works on s35vn.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Absolutely love Kershaw. I wouldn't discredit them for a second. Awesome knives. They offer a quality knife, at a price that you don't mind beating up. 
Will always be a go to brand for me.


----------



## blah9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Dirty wage guy said:


> I want a Cryo bad! I've carried a blur for seven years and I think it's time for a change. Even though I'm on my 3rd, the blur is tried and true as I've put them through hell at work and I'm sure the Cryo is the same kinda workhorse.
> I know I'll probably catch some s#!t for it, but I loved kershaw knives since the 80's when I was a young lad and my older brother would buy kershaw knives from the snap-on man and I think they make a great product for the money.
> I know they aren't $600 tit-tanium customs, but for an EDC That you don't mind using the hell out of, you just can't go wrong.
> Hey Blah, do you have the Cryo, or the Cryo II? I think the only difference is size but Just wanted to get your opinion and your preference between the two and of course SOME PIC'S! Let see it brother



Awesome, I'm glad to hear that they've held up for you! I just got the Cryo rather than the Cryo II. I wanted to get the larger size, but I found a version of the Cryo that has a G10 handle so it should have more grip. So I bought the G10 version, and I'm pretty happy with it! I'm going to post a picture one of these days.


----------



## blah9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Absolutely love Kershaw. I wouldn't discredit them for a second. Awesome knives. They offer a quality knife, at a price that you don't mind beating up.
> Will always be a go to brand for me.



Cool, I'm glad to hear it. I sharpened it with my Lansky sharpener, but I think it's not as sharp as it could be. It's high time I practice!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

With the lansky, I like to start at the rough grit. Do 10 on one side, 10 on the other, then 9 & 9, then 8&8 etc. Down to 1&1. Then I do 1&1 about 5 times. 

If you do that with each stone, you'll remove the bur very early in the process. This makes the end result nasty sharp! 

End with a strop. I never realized what a difference a strop can make. And it also allows you to maintain your razor edge without having to go to the stones. I just hit the blade with a few passes on the strop when I get home, and they keep their edges for ages.


----------



## blah9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ah, very cool. Thanks for the tips! I'll give that a shot, and I'll pick up a strop. And one of these days coming up I'll start posting some pictures of the knife and some of my lights!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Knife works has some good strops. 

Once you get one, you'll be asking yourself how you got along without one. Awesome tools.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> With the lansky, I like to start at the rough grit. Do 10 on one side, 10 on the other, then 9 & 9, then 8&8 etc. Down to 1&1. Then I do 1&1 about 5 times.
> 
> If you do that with each stone, you'll remove the bur very early in the process. This makes the end result nasty sharp!
> 
> End with a strop. I never realized what a difference a strop can make. And it also allows you to maintain your razor edge without having to go to the stones. I just hit the blade with a few passes on the strop when I get home, and they keep their edges for ages.



Ditto, Tmack old buddy, the strops really put the _razor_ edge on your knives and straight razors (I shave with straights). I just touched up the edges on my bevy of daily razors with my chromium oxide leather strop board and finished with my Miller linen strop and then on to my custom bridle leather strop. The razors now,once again, pass the hanging hair test (HHT) for sharpness. What is the HHT? I thought you would never ask! :naughty: 

Take a long hair (I use hairs from my wife's hair brush) and grab one end with your thumb and finger allowing the length of hair to hang from your grasp. Carefully slice down at a slight angle with your knife or razor being careful not to get near your fingers (the reason why you use a LONG hair). The hair should pop off when you touch the blade edge to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicrod

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I picked up a new EDC Duo 

spyderco Endura FFG
Mac's Tri EDC AL


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



300WSM said:


> Ditto, Tmack old buddy, the strops really put the _razor_ edge on your knives and straight razors (I shave with straights). I just touched up the edges on my bevy of daily razors with my chromium oxide leather strop board and finished with my Miller linen strop and then on to my custom bridle leather strop. The razors now,once again, pass the hanging hair test (HHT) for sharpness. What is the HHT? I thought you would never ask! :naughty:
> 
> Take a long hair (I use hairs from my wife's hair brush) and grab one end with your thumb and finger allowing the length of hair to hang from your grasp. Carefully slice down at a slight angle with your knife or razor being careful not to get near your fingers (the reason why you use a LONG hair). The hair should pop off when you touch the blade edge to it. :thumbsup:




I've been talking about getting a straight razor to shave with lately, but till now didn't have anyone to ask. What brand of razor do you have. 
I can comfortably shave with my 18 degree sebenza, so I know I'll be OK with an actual razor . I saw some in the $70-150 range. Is that the norm? Less? More? I have the tools and skills to sharpen, so I think it's logical to pick one up. 


Excellent spider and mac BTW!! Beautiful duo.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Full ti xm 
Bailey custom. 
Tcr10vn/hanko


----------



## djtzar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

[/QUOTE]
Full ti xm 
Bailey custom. 
Tcr10vn/hanko[/QUOTE]

Show off  

Still waiting for my lights to arrive , damn Post Office strike , gotto love Africa  
No pic but today rocking the BM 940 , what an awesome little EDC .... 

Looked at the Edge Pro but price was a bit steep for me so I have a basic setup , DMT Coarse/Fine stone with Magna Glide kit (nice for touch ups in the field as well) , and a Sharpmaker 
Smack a 30 incl back bevel , with a 40 incl micro and you good to go! 

Doing a custom regrind on my CRKT Hi-Jinx soon probably (has a 5mm blade at the moment , insane) , watch this _______ !


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Go on flea bay and look up sharpening systems. You'll see a bunch of fake edge pros that I've heard good things about. 

I hear the spyderco sharp maker is awesome. Ken Onion Work Sharp =good. 
Hell my gatco diamond kit was like $80 and my stuff was SHARP! just not pretty. 

Custom regrind ehy? I'm intrigued 


Me? Show off? Noooo.......... Yesssss  

Oh just scored another titanium scale for my warnie xm! 
That's the second one I've found within a month of getting the knife haha. The hinderer veterans are a little baffled


----------



## djtzar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Go on flea bay and look up sharpening systems. You'll see a bunch of fake edge pros that I've heard good things about.
> 
> I hear the spyderco sharp maker is awesome. Ken Onion Work Sharp =good.
> Hell my gatco diamond kit was like $80 and my stuff was SHARP! just not pretty.
> 
> Custom regrind ehy? I'm intrigued
> 
> 
> Me? Show off? Noooo.......... Yesssss
> 
> Oh just scored another titanium scale for my warnie xm!
> That's the second one I've found within a month of getting the knife haha. The hinderer veterans are a little baffled



I prefer working edges anyway , so pretty does not matter to me as long as the knife cuts ... 

I can imagine , those Ti scales are beyond scarce .... 
Regrind is going to be awesome , have a local knife maker that do amazing work ... might even do some anodizing  
The blade on this Hi-Jinx is amazing! It just begs to be thinned out for slice and dice power...


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I have blades I only use the rough diamond stones on. They are lightning quick when cutting the steel. To reprofile, diamonds are fast. A company "ecop" has gatco diamond kit for a reasonable price. Still a little up there though at $90


I just found some aftermarket edge pro stones that go up to 10,000grit. No polishing tapes needed. I think I'm going to get them. $200 fir 8 stones. Not terrible. But considering I already spent like $250 on the stock kit, I'm getting up high in on machine. But it's well worth it.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> I've been talking about getting a straight razor to shave with lately, but till now didn't have anyone to ask. What brand of razor do you have.
> I can comfortably shave with my 18 degree sebenza, so I know I'll be OK with an actual razor . I saw some in the $70-150 range. Is that the norm? Less? More? I have the tools and skills to sharpen, so I think it's logical to pick one up.
> 
> 
> Excellent spider and mac BTW!! Beautiful duo.



My friend, straight razors are a subject that I have some experience. I have mostly either German or English razors though Spanish steel is hard to beat. I have had a few American razors and they are good as well. There are a few companies producing new razors but they are VERY expensive. You can look for a good used razor and if you stick to American & German Solingen, or English Sheffield razors you can get a great shave at a good or even bargain price. You will usually pay through the nose for any Spanish, French or Swedish razor. I'd give my eyeteeth for a 7/8 (Spanish) Filarmonica but they go for $200 -$400 or more. You want at least a 5/8 size and 6/8 and 7/8 are nice but they usually go for a premium. I have picked up a 7/8 Solingen razor for $30 on the Bay (I still have and use this one). But don't expect that too often. $70 to $100 is about right for nice razors. Keep your eyes peeled and you can find some good deals. After you buy your razor, look up pyramid honing instructions and follow them closely. Pyramid honing produces the best edge with minimum honing. Good luck on finding your straights.


----------



## Nicrod

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I like this pair a lot.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not with a light yet, but am soo happy I finally got one. Blade is not perfectly centered though.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's a trick. 

Loosen everything. 

Put the blade at 90 degrees and tighten the pivot very tight. 
Close the knife. 

Put a credit card in between the blade and scale and push it in the direction it needs to go. Further really. 

Then tighten the scale screws. 
Then adjust the pivot until it flips freely. 

I've fixed many off center blades that way. 

 might help, might not . Try it a few times. 

As long as it's not rubbing, it's cool though. Especially for a user. 

Awesome choice in blade my friend. 




Just got this beautiful girl. 






Flytanium Benchmade Balisong 51. 
The Flytanium version is just perfection.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Nicrod said:


> I like this pair a lot.



I like that pair alot too  

Something about copper.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Here's a trick.
> Loosen everything. Put the blade at 90 degrees and tighten the pivot very tight. Close the knife. Put a credit card in between the blade and scale and
> push it in the direction it needs to go. Further really.
> 
> Then tighten the scale screws.
> Then adjust the pivot until it flips freely.
> 
> I've fixed many off center blades that way.
> might help, might not . Try it a few times.
> 
> As long as it's not rubbing, it's cool though. Especially for a user.
> 
> Awesome choice in blade my friend.


Thanks for the tip. 
Will try to straighten it up a bit.


----------



## djtzar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kj2 said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> Will try to straighten it up a bit.



Good advise , just be careful not to over tighten the pivot screw or scale screws then you really sit with a problem  my 2 c


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oh yeah good catch! . Very tight meaning, more than usual, to make the blade a little tough to move. Don't go crushing, or indenting your scales.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Mailman just delivered my new dcl sheepsfoot in black and a combo leather sheath. Little 4sevens prion came with it. Awesome deal!


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



djtzar said:


> Good advise , just be careful not to over tighten the pivot screw or scale screws then you really sit with a problem  my 2 c





Tmack said:


> Oh yeah good catch! . Very tight meaning, more than usual, to make the blade a little tough to move. Don't go crushing, or indenting your scales.



I just loosen the pivot a small turn and sits/works perfectly now  
Tomorrow the Paramilitary 2 Brown should arrive


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oh so it was toward the lock side. Cool! 

Oh spyderco crazy! 

I still need to try one hahaha!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Happy Warnsday! 

Inspired by a good friend that was packing a izzy in a combo leather sheath  
Combo leather sheath, DCL sheepsfoot with an awesome right hand grind. And a 4sevens prion AAA flashlight 

TAD edition wharncliff hinderer 
Custom knuckles 
Gerber multitool


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Interesting blade designs.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Absolutely love those blades. Puts the tip right on the cutting plane. 
Makes for very easy edc tasks. Ever use a traditional to cut boxes, or anything you need to dive into, and found you had to use the curved part to run along the cut? Just think how easy it is when the tip is right at the same plain as the cutting edge. So much better for cuts that you need to penetrate . These blades make it effortless. 

I prefer them to a classic anyday. 

Wharncliff, sheepsfoot, insingo, all awesome blades.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yup. Absolutely!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## blah9

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Kershaw Cryo 1555G10 and Fenix PD35vn triple XPL. I just sharpened the Kershaw following Tmack's advice and then finished with a cheap strop I picked up, and I am super happy with how it turned out! I'm missing a bunch of hair from one arm now, and I was able to slice through paper super easily. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Lol happy to help! 
You should see my arms. 


New Balisong fellas! 

Flytanium customized benchmade 51. She is the best Balisong I've handled.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Titanium scale came! 

Oh and a tain!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I have the sebenza of sebenzas on the way. 

Large 21, rain drop Damascus, reverse silver accent, unique graphic. Ahhhhhhhhhhh! Super happy. 

Have to have a Damascus knife to accompany the Damascus tain!


----------



## Taz80

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack you have some seriously nice toys.... tools I mean tools...YUP you have some seriously nice TOOLS. Love the pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Lol ehh they are toys.  

OK guys. Got this one on the way to match my Damascus Tain Nova. Crazy excited..


----------



## neco

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Muyshondt Mako Mk. II HO, Muyshondt Aeon Mk. II, Chris Reeve Sebenza 21 Raindrop Damascus.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice neco! 

Can't wait for mine! (obviously from my posts! haha) 


Here's today's carry.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Switched up a little......... Well...... Added lol.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Nicrod

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A new EDC pair for me 






And another shot with my trusty 170T EDC


----------



## Bronco1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm relieved to see I'm not the only one who is equally obsessed with knives and flashlights... Here is my Spydie Native FRN with S30V, accompanying my P3X.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

OK you guys. Your going to make me buy a spyderco aren't you. 






Found this talon thing yesterday and I took a glance at the stone in the face. Looked like a diamond but no way. Damn thing scratches glass! 
Looks like some decent silver too.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Beautiful Sebenza, Tony!

Since we were on the topic, trit vials and knives go well together too. :devil:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Haha thanks! And don't give me any ideas 

I'll have it sent out for slots tomorrow! 

Tritium covered sebenza. Hell yeah


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Today's carry.


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ddaaammnn! High vis hds. Too sweet.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

WOW. This thread is like knife and light porn. lol
The photos are endless.


----------



## cland72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Mr.Freeze said:


> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/upload/Diverse/P1030527.jpg



Bad @$$ combo, Mr. Freeze!


----------



## luminescence69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

First post here 
Kershaw Swerve with a Surefire C2


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> WOW. This thread is like knife and light porn. lol
> The photos are endless.



One of the best forms of smut! 

Great combos guys.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






@cland72: feel good as a BadAss :devil:


----------



## RedLED

*Re: Knife & Light pics*



chris_786 said:


> Man how I wish I could acquire some of these collections, living in the UK makes it pretty difficult to edc a flashlight without it been seen as a weapon let alone a knife.



Wait, a FLASHLIGHT is considered a weapon now? Dear old dad was from London, and I spent many summers at my aunt and uncle's. That is awful. However, not surprising. I have had my run in with British authorities over knives and never lost one as this was before 9-11, and they had the good old British common sense! combined with my inherited manners and British sense of humor nothing ever happened. But, now? 

Sorry to derail this thread it is just shocking to hear a light can be viewed a weapon, and if it is in the UK now, the insanity is crossing the Atlantic this minute, and will land in New York first.


----------



## glevum

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

I had to cease carrying my SF E2DL as a family friend who is a police officer noticed what i was carrying. It is an offence to carry a strike bezel and it states defender on it. In the UK you can't defend yourself with such a tool.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## cland72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



luminescence69 said:


> First post here
> Kershaw Swerve with a Surefire C2
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vcwBHGIl.jpg



Welcome to the forum! Nice combo: I've always loved the C2.



Mr.Freeze said:


> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/upload/Knives&Lights/P1030335.jpg
> 
> @cland72: feel good as a BadAss :devil:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This is a knife and light pic forum. Let's keep on topic.

Bill


----------



## radiopej

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Today's carry.


Ooh, what's that little flashlight?


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



radiopej said:


> Ooh, what's that little flashlight?



... looks like a *Tain* Nova TixDa ...


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yup. Sure is  
Little Tain Nova Damascus, or TixDa


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## radiopej

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ooooh, just Googled it. I'm never getting one based on the price, but it's so nice!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The price is pretty intimidating . Lol
But even worse is that there is only 20 of them floating around, and I'm sure many (like me) wouldn't be selling any time soon. 

It takes a THICK piece of Damascus for that beauty, and Tain only offered a limited number . 
Sorry my friend, but you have excellent taste haha!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## cland72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Mr.Freeze said:


> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/upload/Knives&Lights/P1030531.jpg



Love your pics (and blades and lights)! What type of camera are you using?


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

thanks!

it's an "old" lumix dmc-lz5


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## coprtoppe

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## erehwyrevekool

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey coprtoppe nice pic, impressive fit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Kyle Hanson custom 3.5" w2 steel tapered tang with hamon, koa handle. 
Kyle Hanson custom 6" w2 steel tapered tang with hamon, koa handle. 
(both with Paul Long fitted leather sheaths) 

J. A. Baker custom woodsman 4" 1095 tapered tang with hamon. Red liners under Arizona ironwood 
J. A. Baker custom necker 1095 tapered tang with hamon. Red liner under Arizona ironwood. 

On both occasions, I bought the large version, and had the smaller custom made to match perfectly. I got extremely lucky because in both knives , the same tree was used in the stakes. The light spots with sap wood on the J. A. Baker knives is very rare, and I was very fortunate he found another slab with the lighter wood to incorporate into the neck knife. 

I'm very happy with these. They will absolutely last me a lifetime, and be given to my son.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Real nice!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thank you sir! 






Chris Reeves Sebenza - large 21 unique reverse silver contrast graphic, Raindrop Damascus 
Chris Reeves Sebenza - large 21 micarta inlays, tanto bladw
Chris Reeves Sebenza - small 21 unique gold graphic, amber inlay 
Rick Hinderer xm18 - TAD Edition 3.5 wharncliff, titanium scale, brass standoffs, crusader cross steel flame scale nut, and brass rhk bead
Rick Hinderer xm18- 3.5 spanto, bronzed titanium scale, bronzed titanium standoffs, scale screws, pivot, steel flame bronze skull filler tab, and bronzed ti rhk bead. 
Benchmade balisong 51- customized by flytanium. Titanium scales, spring T-latch, d2 steel. 
It don't mean a thing, if it ain't got that swing!


----------



## coprtoppe

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It is ok to mention the names of knives and lights presented in this thread.

Bill


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Hinderer xm18 3.5


----------



## RedLED

*Re: Knife & Light pics*



glevum said:


> I had to cease carrying my SF E2DL as a family friend who is a police officer noticed what i was carrying. It is an offence to carry a strike bezel and it states defender on it. In the UK you can't defend yourself with such a tool.



What about Churchill's Famous speech with regard to the Nazi's possible invasion of the island, in which he states 'We will fight them with broom sticks.' Can you defend yourself against an adversary with a broomstick in 2014?

It is sad, really, I grew up in Beverly Hills, but I have family In London. It is there I learned how to drive, had my first date, or first of many, was taught how to drink, play darts, drove a Rolls Royce for the first time, wrecked a Rolls Royce for the first (and last) time, got in trouble with the Metropolitan Police for the first time, then got loose, evaded, ran and hid in plain sight of the Metro Police for the only time, (Man they were furious), and years later was married to a very beautiful Latina in St. Andrews, Scotland, (Still married)! How they can be so worried about everything. 

To think this little island had to deal with the Vikings, Napoleon then Hitler's Nazi Blitz. V2 Rockets and ariel bombing that were devastating London. My Auntie had a Nazi bomb come down their chimney and it did not detonate. What did my Aunt do? Well, she made tea! Of course, and no one left the house. The British who raised me were fearless, as were the past 1000 years of generations. There is no mention of Flashlights in the Magna Carta!

So, a few generations in the future are scared and fearful of a FLASHLIGHT? This little island ruled the world, it makes no sense. The British sword was felt around the globe.

As for flashlights, or torches as they are referred to in the United Kingdom, there is simply no answer for that...but: God Save The Queen....

Traveling there, these days I am always suffering a bad case of "Anglofobia,"...the fear of England. Is there an Rx for this? 

Here this though...I still sneak in a Strider, and a Spyderco, or at least two folders, no way will I travel without a knife. Oh, and multiple flashlights of course, can't go over without FLASHLIGHTS!!!

Sorry to drift, I think it is just stupid in the era of domestic terror attacks to fear a flashlight. Moreover, I am ceased with thought the State of California will ban some of them. If only as another way for innocent decent people to be harassed by the overbearing police we encounter these days, and an insane legislature passing over 1000 new laws a year. 

Really...we are talking about flashlights here. With that, do not underestimate the goofs in Sacramento, it could happen sooner than you may think. 

I can give a thousand year history lesson or lecture on England and the British Empire if you like, although it may be better in an adjacent area of our beloved forums.

Thank you, 

With all best wishes,

RL


----------



## KnOeFz

*Re: Knife & Light pics*

Niteye TF20 + Esee 3
Great combo, both compact but ready for anything you throw at them.


----------



## SunOfAtom

*Re: Knife & Light pics*


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Knife & Light pics*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mudcamper

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Mr.Freeze said:


>



Love how that knife looks. Also like how the second edge only goes part way. 

So I looked it up. Only 14 bucks on Amazon! Just ordered one.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Z2 Lego & Bonzanin Knives SCAFO III


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My contribution and daily work EDC...


----------



## pyro1son

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mudcamper said:


> Love how that knife looks. Also like how the second edge only goes part way.
> 
> So I looked it up. Only 14 bucks on Amazon! Just ordered one.



Dam why isn't it available in the UK


----------



## mudcamper

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



pyro1son said:


> Dam why isn't it available in the UK



Wouldn't it be a capital offense for you guys to even own a finger nail clipper over there?


----------



## pyro1son

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mudcamper said:


> Wouldn't it be a capital offense for you guys to even own a finger nail clipper over there?



Yeah feels like that some times!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Working with these today again


----------



## CMAG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack That some nice chit:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*









Fresh out the mailbox


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice spydies. Love the folder


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Knife & Light pics*



glevum said:


> I had to cease carrying my SF E2DL as a family friend who is a police officer noticed what i was carrying. It is an offence to carry a strike bezel and it states defender on it. In the UK you can't defend yourself with such a tool.



You should contact the member MIK and look up his threads. 

Here is a link:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?221474-Toothless-E2DL&goto=newpost

He can take the "teeth" off your e2dl and dies such a great job it looks like it came that way from the factory. 

He is good people!

ETA:

Yesterday's EDC:


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Nice spydies. Love the folder




Well at least I thought so lol. 

... still doesn't hold a candle to that Sbenza though.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I have yet to try a spyderco. Don't know why. All I hear is awesome things




.


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I have been considering purchasing a Sbenza to see what they are all about. I am gravitating toward the Insingo blade. Possibly a Tanto ( love me some Tanto blades :twothumbs ) Don't know if large or small yet. 

I like the scales on that Izula you have. I am assuming that is the original Izula and not the Izula II correct?

I love my Spyderco's. I would normally recommend a Delica in just about any configuration to someone who has never had a Spyderco (one of their flagship models that has been around 25+ years) but, seeing as how you appear to be a "larger blade" user, based off of your pics, I would say scoop up an Endura (another flagship model that has been around just as long). 

I personally have never had an Endura. It is the Delica's bigger brother so I am willing to go out on a limb and say that it is just as good and would probably better suit your knife needs. 

You could trade one of those Sbenza for probably about 6 or so Delica's or Endura's or a mix of both lol.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Just noticed to that bullfrog's post above yours has an Endura in it.

mmm...... Spyderco.....ahhhh


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ThrottleMonkey said:


> I have been considering purchasing a Sbenza to see what they are all about. I am gravitating toward the Insingo blade. Possibly a Tanto ( love me some Tanto blades :twothumbs ) Don't know if large or small yet.
> 
> I like the scales on that Izula you have. I am assuming that is the original Izula and not the Izula II correct?
> 
> I love my Spyderco's. I would normally recommend a Delica in just about any configuration to someone who has never had a Spyderco (one of their flagship models that has been around 25+ years) but, seeing as how you appear to be a "larger blade" user, based off of your pics, I would say scoop up an Endura (another flagship model that has been around just as long).
> 
> I personally have never had an Endura. It is the Delica's bigger brother so I am willing to go out on a limb and say that it is just as good and would probably better suit your knife needs.
> 
> You could trade one of those Sbenza for probably about 6 or so Delica's or Endura's or a mix of both lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Just noticed to that bullfrog's post above yours has an Endura in it.
> 
> mmm...... Spyderco.....ahhhh





Rotated 3 Delicas for about 10+ years while I lived in NYC due to the blade length restrictions. It NEVER failed at anything I asked of it. 

When I moved to AZ I just made the logical jump to go the Endura route and again have 3 I rotate. I still love my Delicas though. I would argue one of the best EDC blades ever. 

FWIW, I've owned 2 Sebenzas in the past - a small Insingo and large regular. I sold them both (along with a mnandi I had). I just could not justify the expense and was not blown away as I expected to be. But, this is how I am with my lights and guns too (and all my hobbies) - no fancy features or high end materials - I like what simply works. Glocks, Surefires and Spydercos for me. 

Of course, knives are such a great and cool hobby as everyone likes and appreciates different things, so ymmv


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I get it bullfrog :thumbsup:

I love all my Spyderco's. What brought me to this forum is my search for the equivalent of a Spyderco Delica in a flashlight. Once I find that light, I will by the crap out of it.

I still will probably by other lights for the same reason I will probably by a Sbenza. You just really don't know if it is for "you" or not until you take it for a spin. Or also known as been there done that lol.

I can appreciate quality in anything that has it. I also have an appreciation for sticking with what works.


----------



## Bogie

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ThrottleMonkey said:


> I get it bullfrog :thumbsup:
> 
> I love all my Spyderco's. What brought me to this forum is my search for the equivalent of a Spyderco Delica in a flashlight. Once I find that light, I will by the crap out of it.
> 
> I can appreciate quality in anything that has it. I also have an appreciation for sticking with what works.



I highly recommend any Surefire that fits your budget I'm currently EDC a Fury and own more then I care to admit. For most people any of the 2 cell units are more then enough.


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bogie said:


> I highly recommend any Surefire that fits your budget I'm currently EDC a Fury and own more then I care to admit. For most people any of the 2 cell units are more then enough.



Any particular model that you would recommend in particular as an all around carry/work horse. I have a pack with molle attachments that I carry all the time and I can hook just about anything too.


----------



## Bogie

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I carry a P2X Fury Defender but some prefer a high & Lo mode so the Std Fury has dual modes if you desire. The 6PX & G2X are a bit cheaper alternatives being slightly dimmer 320 lumens vs 500 and give you a choice of material with the G2X being polymer.


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I have a friend who has a few Surefire lights around his shop. I never really paid much attention to them. I will have to see what models he has. I have used one before but never gave it much thought due to it's size and it not being as bright as my 4sevens mini ml I carried and definitely not as pocket friendly. It also didn't compare very well imo to my nitecore mh2c (which I feel has turned out to be an overpriced turd).

I have heard really great things about their weapon mounted lights though. Which again does not really mean much to me as I don't like having a light mounted to my firearm. 

I do prefer having a high and low. 

I also prefer common battery types. 

You have raised my curiosity enough to look into their product line to see what they have. I will let you know what I find and I am sure I will be searching here for info. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I've heard on several occasions that people weren't blown away with their sebenzas. So much hype, I think they are expecting so much. But in reality, they are just a knife lol. No angels singing when you open it 

Why gets me about them, is the simplicity. All the standoffs are interchangeable from the pivot, to the bottom standoff. They are machined ever so precise. You just know, when you get a new one, it's going to be perfect. But there are many knives with those same qualities that cost less. I'm just a sucker for that design. Straight scales, good steel, and, just so beautiful (you me) in how simple they are. 

The meet your maker on sebenzas shows the lengths they go through to insure the tolerances are so tight. 
But I can totally see how someone with different taste would be somewhat underwhelmed. 
I love both sides of the fence. Gentleman's work knife (sebbie) 
Hardcore flipper beast ( xm18) 
Fixed blade sexyness ( kyle Hanson custom) (also a sucker for nice hamon paired with beautiful hardwood, and a Paul Long leather sheath helps lol) 



Oh and that Izula is a Izula 2 with midnight tiger g10 scales. Same scales on the esee 5 and junglas. Love them. They carry the same lifetime warranty as the blades. Really good product. Highly recommended those scales. Especially on the izzy, but the 5 as well. Gives a much less square feel the stock one has.


----------



## Keeper4560

*If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Hello all, 

So, I'm sure this topic has been posted before but it seems those of us who enjoy flashlights also enjoy knives. 

I just wanted to start a thread to see if that holds true. Thread Merge - Norm

Those of you who are light fanatics, are you also enthusiasts of knives? Why or why not? 

Alex R


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Zebralight SC600 in one pocket and a Leatherman Wave in the other. I've always approached knives a lot like watches; you get the one ideal one for you and then you're covered, you don't have to buy any more..


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

You might find this thread interesting.

Yes, many of us do EDC both lights and knives. I use a knife at work (not every day, but often enough that I think it is worth carrying one). I usually EDC a Kershaw Blur, which I don't mind abusing. Also have a couple nicer ones (Benchmade, Spyderco), but don't carry them as often. To me, both items fall under the same philosophy...it is far better to have it, and not need it, than to need it, and not have it with you. Both lights and knives can make many tasks more convenient.


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> I've heard on several occasions that people weren't blown away with their sebenzas. So much hype, I think they are expecting so much. But in reality, they are just a knife lol. No angels singing when you open it
> 
> Why gets me about them, is the simplicity. All the standoffs are interchangeable from the pivot, to the bottom standoff. They are machined ever so precise. You just know, when you get a new one, it's going to be perfect. But there are many knives with those same qualities that cost less. I'm just a sucker for that design. Straight scales, good steel, and, just so beautiful (you me) in how simple they are.
> 
> The meet your maker on sebenzas shows the lengths they go through to insure the tolerances are so tight.
> But I can totally see how someone with different taste would be somewhat underwhelmed.
> I love both sides of the fence. Gentleman's work knife (sebbie)
> Hardcore flipper beast ( xm18)
> Fixed blade sexyness ( kyle Hanson custom) (also a sucker for nice hamon paired with beautiful hardwood, and a Paul Long leather sheath helps lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and that Izula is a Izula 2 with midnight tiger g10 scales. Same scales on the esee 5 and junglas. Love them. They carry the same lifetime warranty as the blades. Really good product. Highly recommended those scales. Especially on the izzy, but the 5 as well. Gives a much less square feel the stock one has.



I used to think that paying Sbenza prices for a knife was absolutely ridiculous. Especially when you can just buy a Spyderco. That is until I started trying to make knives. 

I had heard that they were wonderful knives with raving reviews and I have seen them all over the web on various forums. 

Never handled one though. 

I watched the meet your maker video. Gotta say that was some great marketing for them. It turned my interest into a compelling curiosity. To the point that now I think I need to own one.

I love being able to customize something to my liking so that is definitely a plus. 

Are those scales made by Esee or someone else? And do you remember what you paid for them? I have an Izula II that would love a set.


----------



## Grijon

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

I recently joined CPF and it is 100% because of that that this past Saturday I made my first knife purchase in over a decade!

Now I'm EDCing the knive, too, because once you have it you'll find uses for it, I'd rather have it and not need than the other way around, and I have found great pleasure in it of itself.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

i edc a knife and light.
as far as lights go, have a modest collection of personal users. about 10 lights, mostly surefires. i like quality over quantity,

for knives, because i dont require them for much except general use. i have 1 folder, and a few fixed blades. ive bought plenty in the past, but usually sell them if i dont love it. because of that, ive become very picky and particular about my knife purchases.

i suppose im more of an admirer of fine cutlery than avid user. i do have a couple of kitchen knives that i use all the time. kitchen cutlery is probably where my next knife purchase will be for.


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Hmmm I think I carry both and a few extras......[emoji79] 












Buck


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

I never leave home without my Victorinox swiss tool. I have used all kind of multitools and IMO swisstool is the best. I like the fancy knives that cost hundreds, but I would never replace my swisstool that cost me 80.00 for a fancy knife. The blade is not the greatest but does the job ok, plus you have pliers,screwdrivers etc.
I keep a Malkoff wildcat in my truck and sometimes I carry a HDS rotary 250.


----------



## Keeper4560

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Awesome stuff guys  I carry my D25C by EagleTac and my Spyderco Stretch always. People get on me about it but, better to have it


----------



## sandalian

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

A few flashlights and knives for everyday carry.






I love knives, and fall in love even more into flashlights


----------



## yellow

EDC: quark Mini AA warm white,
Mini Infidel

.. something 1*18650 in jacket, atm Copperhead II


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Go to knife connection. 

They are made by someone else, but esee is responsible for the warranty. You send them both to the same place, no questions replacement. 
For an Izula 2, they are about $40. Super durable, and they have lots of choices in colors. 

Yeah a couple years ago, I would have laughed at sebenza prices. Now I'm jumping on a $700 Damascus large 21 haha. 
I too bought a forge and gave a couple I did myself. Definitely an awesome process that takes years, and years to become efficient.
I have only just begun. But I really enjoy it.


----------



## ForrestChump

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Spyderco - Chaparral - Delica 4 - Seratta (LOVE).

Im looking over at Bark River Knives next, good wholesome USA over there.


----------



## ForrestChump

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*



riverstoneflyfishing said:


> Hmmm I think I carry both and a few extras......[emoji79]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck



Note to self: Do not mess with riverstoneflyfishing.


----------



## Taz80

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

I've been EDC'ing a knife long before a flashlight, since I was a sophomore in high school( we carried them in school) I had cheap 2 D cell lights, to big to EDC of course. So I've been collecting knives alot longer than lights. Knives and lights seem to complement each other.


----------



## mcm308

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Yes, knives alot longer then lights. When they get dull, I buy a new one. And then in my spare time I will sharpen the dull one I just took out of rotation back to razor sharp and deposit it into my draw. Speaking of..my Military is quite dull so its time for a new one. Might get the Paramilitary


----------



## socom1970

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Definitely a yes for me, too. 

At work, I carry a Surefire Fury/FM 18650 body, Surefire 2211 Luminox watch (all the time), Leatherman Supertool, and Benchmade Adamus 275.

EDC I carry a HDS Rotary 200/AOTH Black Sharkskin Holester, McGizmo Haiku/AOTH Black Sharkskin Holester, Pirahna Excalibur double-edged OTF auto-knife, and a Pirahna Bodyguard combo-edge auto-knife.

Knives and lights just go together. Be prepared. Two is one and one is none.:thumbsup:


----------



## condor22

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Yes I do carry pocket knife and flashlight EDC. I usually EDC two flashlights, a L3 Illumination L10, and one of these Sparks-SF3/SF5 in a coat pocket.
My work EDC is a CRKT Carson Desigh M16-10KZ and weekend EDC is a Timberline.


----------



## Vortus

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Yes. Likely the same could be said for pens, multi tools and other EDC type items.


----------



## CMAG

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

I got just Two words for ya........... Hell yea


----------



## MMD

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Yep a good knife compliments a good light. Or is that the other way around?

My EDC varies from day to day depending on many factors but I will not be without a good knife and light as long as I have pockets to put them in.

I usually carry a ZL SC52w and a ZT 0550. Sometimes I will carry a Maratac AAA with a 10440 and a Spyderco PMII for a lighter weight option. I have a few Benchmade grips that get thrown in there too. Got to love that axis lock but I find myself more adapted to a frame lock nowadays.


----------



## BillSWPA

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

There is always at least one Spyderco Waved Delica (most often) or Waved Endura clipped to my pocket. I have used a bunch of more expensive as well as less expensive knives, and found that this is what works best for me. The combination of wave opening and thumb hole opening make these knives very fast and easy to open. The rocker bar lock is reliable, and I trust it to protect my fingers more than any liner lock. Tolerances are tight, and lockup is secure. I also keep a Leatherman Micra attached to my keychain using an S-biner. The S-biner facilitates easy removal for use as well as when driving to reduce the weight of the keys hanging from my ignition. I have carried the Micra on and off for about 20 years now, and its size/weight to usefulness ratio is quite favorable.

On some occasions, I can be found with a Shivworks Clinch Pick, Mickey Yurco palm knife, or Bud Nealy Pesh Kabz fixed blade knife. Fixed blades tend to be selected at least as much for the carry system as for the knife itself. I am in business casual attire 5-6 days/week, and the carry system must work well with this attire.

My primary light is either a FourSevens QT2L or Klarus XT2C. I also go back and forth between a FourSevens MLR2 and FourSevens Atom A0 with a red LED on my keychain. The MLR2 is the most useful overall, but the A0 with red LED fills an important niche that the larger lights do not fill well.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Deleted. Did not contain light in picture.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ugh guys, I am not seeing the lights in the recent images. Want to discuss knives primarily, then go to another thread here on CPF.

Bill


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## cjmorris

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This thread should be called "Tmacks brag thread"


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Preon Revo ss
Dqg fairy. 


Dcl sheepsfoot 
Benchmade 42


----------



## MoBait

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*






Started out as a knife guy but quickly realized the importance of a flashlight. 

Today's choices for carry are:
-Swiss Army Classic (mostly for scissors and tweezers) 
-Fenix PD35UE 
-Leatherman Wave
-Spyderco Para-Military 2
-Self contained, nicotine breathing apparatus (Efest 18350 10.5A)


----------



## bubble

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

For each custom light (~20) I own, I have a custom knife to pair with.


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ForrestChump

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*



bubble said:


> For each custom light (~20) I own, I have a custom knife to pair with.



Thats awesome! 

Im seeing a lot of folders, where the fixed blades at??? ( The not broken of knives ). 





Bubble -
Feel like making me a small lone for a G Wagon?
http://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/vehicles/class/class-G/bodystyle-SUV


----------



## Redhat703

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here are my two sets :thumbsup:











(This is not my carpet :laughing: )


----------



## Cataract

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Yep, started EDCing a knife for work the same day I started EDCing a light for work. I had some moments where I didn't feel the need to have both or either, but this has been permanently solved by putting together an urban survival kit on a keychain: knife, light, memory stick and extra car key. The city is no more a hostile environment to me. I also have multiple knives and lights in the car (plus a city map, electrical tape, breath strips, rags, windshield washer fluid, engine oil, rope, bungee cords, a red shamwow, paper clips, pen and paper, car maintenance checklist, a sand paper square and a couple of screwdrivers with some ratchet sockets.)


----------



## FrankH.

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Strider DB and Surefire E2D Defender LED Ultra


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## akrapacs

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## martinaee

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ThrottleMonkey said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



What Spyderco folder is that?


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Buck


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Redhat703 said:


> Here are my two sets :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is not my carpet :laughing: )



Nice ESEE hardware! I have the IZULA II and the ESEE 5. Great knives and tough as anything I own. I just picked up another RTAK II which is Ontario's version of the Junglas (I couldn't gather the scratch for the Junglas). Tmack has a few ESEEs (still love those handles, bro).


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey my old buddy is back! What's up 300wsm!

@martinaee that's a spyderco yojimbo ( or something like that haha) the spyderco wharncliff.


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey, Tmack. Been gone for a bit. Me and the family took in Oahu for a few weeks. Stayed on the North Shore, you know, Banzai Pipeline and Sunset Beach. It was great. As soon as I got back I've been just busy as he!! at work. Good to be back.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sounds like an amazing trip. I need one of those! 







Small sebenza / d25cvn 
Large tanto micarta / tcr10vn 
Large raindrop ug / tcr2vn 
Benchmade 63/ c20cvn 
Benchmade 42/ pd35vn xpl triple 

And the new Blade runner systems replicant. A flippers dream. 
Absolutely no play, extra long handles, g10 grip, 4.9oz, and balanced better than any balisong I've ever handled. Balance point is right under the pivots. Perfection.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## bmo

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'll play. 

First up are my Emerson CQC-7BW BT (with "wave" feature, which every folding knife needs :thumbsup, Zebralight SC52w L2, and a Rayus C01. These are always on my person. The Rayus is on my keychain, the Emerson and Zebralight clipped to pockets.






Next are my backups that I keep in my workbag. My previous EDC knife, the Benchmade 943 and an Eagletac D25A. The Eagletac I really just bought as a backup to the Zebralight since the barebones UI is somewhat simpler if I had to hand it to someone, but also it was on sale


----------



## FrankH.

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is a Pic from my smallest Knife, Tool and Flashlight ;-).

Böker Subcom/Leatherman Squirt, 4Sevens Qmini CR2


----------



## FrankH.

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

And here a another 4Sevens Qmini 123ti (heatcolored) and a Strider SJ75 Baby Huey Digicamo


----------



## Nicrod

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Love the spyderco collection throttle monkey ! Very nice!!

I thought I'd show you guys a pic of my EDC Matt! 
It sits on my coffee table and holds all the EDC stuff I typically use/rotate thru in a week. All my other lights are stored and organized on a nice little shelf I got just for the purpose, in my bedroom.


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



martinaee said:


> What Spyderco folder is that?



Yojimbo 2


----------



## yablsnibs

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## radiopej

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A friend found a knife while diving and gave it to me. My girlfriend decided to make me a sheath out of some felt she had laying around. I love her


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Nicrod said:


> Love the spyderco collection throttle monkey ! Very nice!!
> 
> I thought I'd show you guys a pic of my EDC Matt!
> It sits on my coffee table and holds all the EDC stuff I typically use/rotate thru in a week. All my other lights are stored and organized on a nice little shelf I got just for the purpose, in my bedroom.



I have some new spydies coming in the mail soon. Got to get me some lights to post up with them when they arrive. So it may be a while before I post up the pics. I can't decide on what light to buy next :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



radiopej said:


> A friend found a knife while diving and gave it to me. My girlfriend decided to make me a sheath out of some felt she had laying around. I love her



That one's a keeper. :thumbsup:


----------



## radiopej

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

She certainly is. She hates knives, but she organised for my Leatherman as a birthday present and made me a sheath. She even took me to a knife expo!


----------



## Pretbek

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*



ForrestChump said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> Im seeing a lot of folders, where the fixed blades at??? ( The not broken of knives ).




Around my neck, but only when I'm camping. I CDC a knife (Camp Day Carry), fixed blade because they tolerate batoning a lot better than a folder.


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Seeing all these nice fixed blades, I had to get me a new one.


----------



## ForrestChump

*Re: If you have lights, do you have knives?*

Just picked up a Spyderco Sage 1 & Bradford knives Guardian 4 Saber Grind: http://www.bradfordknives.com/#!guardian4--sabre-grind/c15ky

LOVE BOTH. So my setup is currently:

Sage 1 - Need another.

Guardian 4" - Just has that American feel to it, but it's slim, lightweight, strong, Custom Patina S30V , multiple handle options, USA made, @ $219! Thats just crazy.

Spyderco Serrata - VERY NICE blade.

2 x ED1L's. I want a dedicated BOB light - ED1L with a rugged lightweight folder - Sage 1 - with a USA made fixed blade - Guardian 4. 

Oh yeah, and of course a SAK Cadet.


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I just bought a gen4 XM18 3.5 Slicer[emoji76] 
Should be here by end of next week...







Buck


----------



## HotWire

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

LOTS of lights.... a few knives (but only carry the William Henry or the Pro Tech folder).... Never leave home without light & tools!


----------



## hhmoore

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Newcomer to lights; lots of knives. I generally have at least one of each with me when I leave the house...usually 2, because I've got them in my pack, as well. And when I have to wear a jacket - lol - I'm sure you get the picture. I'm so used to stuffing a knife in my pocket that I periodically have to stop and do a quick inventory so I don't head out with 4-5 of them (it's usually the jacket that brings me over limit.


----------



## RWT1405

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Of course! Lights, knives, and guns ALL go together!


----------



## Full Power

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Impressive display of Lights n Blades; so far.. ..one Light ... several Blades..
Very nice!

Cheers,
Full Power


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Boomer8404

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Can I play too!?! Spyderco Manix2 XL & Surefire 6P flashlight. The 6P has been upgraded with a Z32 head, Oveready bezel ring, delrin tail cap shroud, and I'm just waiting on a Solarforce 3 mode LED drop in for it.


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jax

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nitecore d11 and caly 3 super blue.


----------



## jax

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Here is a Morpho 51 with trits,sitting among my other tritium items such as a nitecore d10,a homemade tritium ring,and a huge tritium sphere necklace pandant.
The sphere was so bright that it would shine through a white tshirt in a ironman sort of way in any kind of dim light.


----------



## bigchelis

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Keeping it light and simple. Bantam Swiss Army and Peak copper Eiger AAA Mule.


----------



## ForrestChump

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Quick & Dirty Shot - My favorite incadecent with my new favorite Carbon Fiber - Bradford Guardian4.


----------



## Glofindel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jax

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is a Spyderco dragonfly,sitting inside a Microfire patrol.


----------



## Bruno28

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tmack said:


> Nice neco!
> 
> Can't wait for mine! (obviously from my posts! haha)
> 
> 
> Here's today's carry.


What flashlight is that?


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bruno28 said:


> What flashlight is that?



Tain Nova TixDa


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is a pair......


----------



## erehwyrevekool

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice pic and flashlight! :thumbsup:


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



erehwyrevekool said:


> Very nice pic and flashlight! :thumbsup:



Thanks!


----------



## whetrock

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## reppans

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey buddy, @reppans , what is that carabiner clip / hex wrench / ruler / prybar / cap lifter / ... ???

Looks cool


----------



## reppans

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



archimedes said:


> Hey buddy, @reppans , what is that carabiner clip / hex wrench / ruler / prybar / cap lifter / ... ???
> 
> Looks cool



Eh? Is this the same Arch I know? I display the very best EDC I own, and you (quite literally) like the least expensive item there?

It's a Nite Ize Doohickey - $4


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



reppans said:


> Eh? Is this the same Arch I know? .... you (quite literally) like the least expensive item there?....



Is that bad ? ... :shrug:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Whetlock, flashlight? Or, did I miss it?


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

In the middle. I believe it is a Nitecore T5S. Nice orange lanyard.


----------



## reppans

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



archimedes said:


> Is that bad ? ... :shrug:



Course not... just threw me off since your taste in flashlights seems rather exotic .


----------



## whetrock

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yes, it's a little T5, I was carrying both the ZT, and Old Timer, so I opted for a smaller light. AAA is better than nothing, but still a compromise. I try to stash spare cord via lanyard, so some are kind of long.


----------



## claptrap

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## felipefuda

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

[Oversize pic deleted - please feel free to resize your pic to a maximum of 800x800 pixels and repost, thank you. Kestrel]


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## veatorious

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Knives and lights, I am game. Here are some pocket dumps over the last couple of months. My light game has shifted gears a bit since spending more time reading here on CPF. As I just purchased a SF E1D, Fenix EP35, and Jetbeam TCR10. So once they all arrive this week I will post some new pics. Thanks for having me. :wave:

Ryan


----------



## cland72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice collection you have there veatorious! :welcome:


----------



## veatorious

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cland72 said:


> Nice collection you have there veatorious! :welcome:



Thanks bud.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey Bud, that's a nice handkerchief collection as well! @$40 a pop I bet you can get them boogers out like a boss.. 
I think you got more money in your linens Than I do in flashlights. 
Nice gear though for sure! I look forward to seeing more. 
Love the Seiko's!!

By chance, is this the same Ryan that posts EDC gear on Pinterest?

DWG


----------



## veatorious

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Dirty wage guy said:


> Hey Bud, that's a nice handkerchief collection as well! @$40 a pop I bet you can get them boogers out like a boss..
> I think you got more money in your linens Than I do in flashlights.
> Nice gear though for sure! I look forward to seeing more.
> Love the Seiko's!!
> 
> By chance, is this the same Ryan that posts EDC gear on Pinterest?
> 
> DWG



Ha! Yeah the hanky's can be expensive but I love them. I appreciate the kind words about the gear. As for Pinterest, not me.... I am on IG, USN, and various other forums tho.


----------



## Aperture

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my Essential Gear Kit used on a two week canoeing trip somewhere on the border of Sweden and Norway:





My trousers have a knife / axe pocket which fits the Esee Izula perfectly, the big custom "Made in Holland" chopper only came out of the backpack to chop and split firewood for the campfire. Headlamp is the original Surefire Saint in Minimus configuration which worked great in combination with my bored P2X and 18650 cells, the Nitecore EC2 came along as a backup 18650/CR123 light and its builtin voltmeter was used to check which batteries needed charging from the solar panel or PowerPot.

The Hillknives KCT enjoying the sun after some chopping:





Though the lights are not seen in the picture the P2X was used to lightpaint this nightscape and the Glo-Toob was used to light up my tent from the inside:





First image was taken with an iPhone 5 and the Hipstamtic photo app, the other two with a Nikon D800E.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice stuff and nice place too! Wish you a happy new year!


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Aperture: That last pic with the D800E, WHHAAOO!!!!:twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey guys! 







New toys!!























Been away for a while, just wanted to catch up on posting my new stuff!


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

WOW. It doesn't stop. Ever. LOL. Unbelievable collection you have there.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks brother! 
Nah it doesn't stop, just shifts. 
Now it's balisongs! 
I have the fever. And about 60 cuts on my right hand


----------



## 300WSM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tmack, my brother, you have some of the nicest toys! I am fixing to snap some pics of my latest cutting instrument and a flashlight. I will try to upload them this weekend.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Aperture said:


> ...Headlamp is the original Surefire Saint in Minimus configuration which worked great in combination with my bored P2X and 18650 cells, the Nitecore EC2 came along as a backup 18650/CR123 light and its builtin voltmeter was used to check which batteries needed charging from the solar panel or PowerPot.


What light (lantern?) is that just below the headlamp, with the large ring on the right?


_


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks 300wsm! 

Please do! Always like to see what you've acquired man.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Aperture

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




erehwyrevekool said:


> Nice stuff and nice place too! Wish you a happy new year!


Best wishes to you too!!!




Str8stroke said:


> Aperture: That last pic with the D800E, WHHAAOO!!!!


Thanks, much appreciated 



5S8Zh5 said:


> What light (lantern?) is that just below the headlamp, with the large ring on the right?


Thats a Glo-Toob which takes one CR123:
http://www.glo-toob-usa.com/#!lithium-series/cxvc

I have the white light version which is way too cool for a lantern, would be nice if they made a warm white version in the 3000-3700K range.


----------



## C.M.S

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Zebralight SC600 II L2 & CRKT Ignitor T , both are my EDC's


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## egrep

*HMW, EKI & SFI*

One-off Jeff Hanko stonewashed Titanium rifled triple XP-L with a Steel Flame Darkness pocket clip and an Emerson CQC-6 dressed with Steel Flame one-off 18K Gold Dharmachakra, rifled .45 thumb-stud and a custom back-spacer from Sal Manaro! 

Sharp, Bright & Well Dressed! 




​


----------



## kellyglanzer

*Re: HMW, EKI & SFI*

LOve the Hanko. Is it possible to get one from him?


----------



## chrisbfu

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Today's carry.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## egrep

*Re: HMW, EKI & SFI*

We are working out the details for the next run. Hopefully we'll roll something out like this. Thank you!



kellyglanzer said:


> LOve the Hanko. Is it possible to get one from him?


----------



## RyeBread

*Basic as heck*






The pocket triumvirate. It may not be fancy, but it gets the job done, and then some.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Assist & C2 with CQVn drop-in.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My "loadout table". Nothing too fancy for equipment but works for me 

Lights: Zebralight SC52, 47s Preon 2 Titanium, Olight O'Pen
Knives/SAK: Gerber Paraframe Tanto, Victorinox S18 Evogrip
and a couple watches


----------



## lytningfox

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Here's my Surfire C2 with the rest of my gear. The knives are Benchmade AFO and Rick Lala custom Neck knife.


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Few pictures. Most are gone. Missing them a lot.


----------



## altermann

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

few pics ...


----------



## zoran

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Dakine234

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thread Revival Post!!
A few pics from my rotation. If youre interested to see more you can check out my instagram, Dakine234_EDC


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My Dominator and M18






And with a little attitude adjuster


----------



## AVService

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ahtoxa11

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## misterS

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



5.12.15 by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice Terzuola!


----------



## misterS

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> Very nice Terzuola!


Thanks! Bob makes one heck of a knife!


----------



## masterP

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




image upload


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

masterP, those are two very fine artifacts. Nice Pairing.


----------



## masterP

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> masterP, those are two very fine artifacts. Nice Pairing.



I think they're soul mates. they kind of go together


----------



## Dakine234

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

MasterP teach me your ways!!!! My combo for the day


----------



## masterP

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Dakine234 said:


> MasterP teach me your ways!!!!
> 
> it's easy....you gotta find a knife that would be the equivalent in quality and performance to the flashlight
> 
> nice combo by the way....every time I see a shiny light with rings and then flared out at the bottom I think of the Stanley Cup for some reason


----------



## masterP

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




upload images free


----------



## Xaios

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



masterP said:


> image upload



Got a holster for that? :laughing:


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Jeff Hanko Machine Works Ti Twisted Trident and Rifle Shot Glass with Emerson All Ti G-VI HD7. Dressed with Steel Flame, 'natch! 



​


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The Copper 65, Jeff Hanko Machine Works one of a kind Twisted Trident in copper with 65 GTLS vials. Carried here with Emerson Collectors Association 2008 Knife of the year, the A136 with Steel Flame 'ONE' Bad Intent pocket clip. 












​


----------



## Dakine234

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Also picked up a Hanko Trident (sold the Sinners Ti Tri-EDC), buy a knife/light sell one at this point




Knife: Karroll CAMS
Light: Hanko Trident


----------



## Bravo30

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

i carry my Esee 3 daily....one of the best warranties in the buisness hands down.


----------



## cland72

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



AVService said:


> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/12/d29773d4c203543154a1b9d4461cd29e.jpg



I gotta tell you, I LOVE this picture. I've been going back and looking at it every time I've clicked this thread in the last week. The blue, the anno on the SF, the knife... It's just awesome.


----------



## kensington

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just got the E35UE back from my daughter, I set her up with the Nitecore EA41 instead







These two are my current EDC






Our first real kitchen knife purchase


----------



## Rider57

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





My EDC (mon-friday) bottom, (sat-sun) top.


----------



## Lellobeetle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm new, will introduce myself after my two first posts. :wave: Here's one of my knife/light pairings.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## Lellobeetle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> Welcome to the forum! :welcome:



Thanks very much, RI Chevy. Looks like I needed 3 posts to make it out of spam quarantine, so this response helps me over that hump. Thanks for the kind welcome. I'm coming from the edc forums. They warned me how dangerous it is over here for folks who like gear and I just couldn't help myself. :twothumbs


----------



## Dingle1911

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





I have also been enjoying my Hanko Ti Twisted Trident, shown here with an MKT Praetorian G.


----------



## Arthur Pinetree

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



altermann said:


> few pics ...




Beautiful color match on the purple one. Custom coatings, or lucky tone match?


----------



## twolane

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Dingle1911 said:


> I have also been enjoying my Hanko Ti Twisted Trident, shown here with an MKT Praetorian G.



Yes! I have a Praetorian as well and love it to death! Nice shot!


----------



## Bad_JuJu

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## BowHunter1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



LightJunk said:


> Few pictures. Most are gone. Missing them a lot.



Great Pictures!! What light and knife is in the third picture??


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Olight R20 with Spyderco Salt I C88 Black


----------



## NJ_LIGHTS

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



LightJunk said:


> Few pictures. Most are gone. Missing them a lot.


What is the name of the first flashlight ?


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It´s a McGizmo Haiku.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Everyone needs at least one McGizmo, and the Haiku is the one for you!!


----------



## LedTed

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Old School





New School


----------



## thburns

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Wow do some of you really have me envious now of those Haikus and nice blades to accompany them! Here's a few of mine that I just snapped:


----------



## SVT-ROY

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is a combo I often use when I dress up. I try not to beat on them to much. Ewww I just realized how filthy my EDC station is...


----------



## magellan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice colors!

The Urban Camo Surefire finish always had a Christmassy look to it. I have it in the 30th anniversary set with the light and pen.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






HAIKU AA / ZT 0450


----------



## CajunLite

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Excellent colors SVT-Roy!!


----------



## SVT-ROY

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Oldie but a goodie. 



Benchmade 42s and 92FS with SGS comp


----------



## euroken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jrizzle

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



euroken said:


>



What is the model name of the CRMT?

Bill


----------



## euroken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It is called G.S.D. "Get Stuff (or S!$t) Done" by CRKT. Liong Mah design. Budget designer production all out of SS so feels solid and weighty. They are around ~$50.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Seeker_of_Light

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Blade: Spyderco Chubby
Light: Muyshondt Aeon Mk II


----------



## Tooly

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Guys...where are yous getting those lanyard beads?


----------



## swedishmetal

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## altermann

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## euroken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Dead Reckoning

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Mr.Freeze said:


>



Which ER folding blade is that? Can remember them having a Bead Blasted version of that folder. And the grind is different.


----------



## magellan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A Maratac CR123A copper and a Van Hoy Snap Lock:


----------



## cowsmilk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Northwoods IRJ and Maratac AAA In copper.


----------



## GearHunter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's all about utility for me. The cx is replaced with a surge while at work.


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not sure if I posted here before..















And when my keychain was new, so shiny.


----------



## Xaios

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MrJino said:


> Not sure if I posted here before..



Whoa. Wouldn't wanna be on the receiving end of that!


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

MrJino, you have some real nice ombos there. I have always wanted on of the CR small Sebenza knives. That second pic with the Beta is that a CR knife too? If so, I didn't know the knife was that small.


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> MrJino, you have some real nice ombos there. I have always wanted on of the CR small Sabanza knives. That second pic with the Beta is that a CR knife too? If so, I didn't know the knife was that small.



Yes that one is a chris reeve mnandi. They're one of the finest knives made in my.opinion, wish the made a larger version.


----------



## uofaengr

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Keeping on with the Chris Reeve theme...


----------



## hombreluhrs

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://s8.postimg.org/4gxee7utx/image.jpg


http://s2.postimg.org/56jihmhix/image.jpg


----------



## jon_slider

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



cowsmilk said:


> Northwoods IRJ and Maratac AAA In copper.



very nice! 







MrJino said:


>


You have excellent taste, instant classics


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jon_slider said:


> very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have excellent taste, instant classics



You have very nice knives yourself!


----------



## oregon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Knife: 8.5" overall when open ceramic blade resin handle with strategic détente at full open (and full closed) slip joint one-hander from forum member in Jakarta (T. Value HW there, but not here)
Light: SS Fenix AAA x 1, lives in jean's watch pocket 
Both: well used and enjoyed


----------



## dcmartin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A few of my favorites...


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My knife and light combo for today.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nosuchagency

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jon_slider

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Toolboxkid

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


>



Very very nice combo! Great pic!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EDIT: Poltergeist Works 4102 (Prototype) & Oveready V4 Triple Copper


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Pocket Carry: Spyderco Dragonfly + Sinner Ti 18350






Bag carry: SOG Flash II + SF Z2/Triple XP-E2 or OR/Vinh Quad P60 setup


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Well MrJino got me thinking and I had to get a Reeves. So the Sebenza I have always wanted. So here it is. This thing is bank vault solid. Unreal compared to just about all my other knives. I wanted a nice an plain version to sorta match the Spy. I need to drop it on the floor and get that over with so I can use it.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hey str8. I have been looking at Sebbies for years and always wanted one and I have finally decided to go through with it. I've been looking at the options and think a vanilla Sebbie is right for me. Trying to drop a few items to help with funds. Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> Well MrJino got me thinking and I had to get a Reeves. So the Sebenza I have always wanted. So here it is. This thing is bank vault solid. Unreal compared to just about all my other knives. I wanted a nice an plain version to sorta match the Spy. I need to drop it on the floor and get that over with so I can use it.



Nice pickup!

Yeah once you get that scratch it will serve you well.

Also, you can get the titanium, scales anodized to just about any color.

I had mine bronzed a little bit, going to get another coat, something darker or maybe even a blue..


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Hey str8. I have been looking at Sebbies for years and always wanted one and I have finally decided to go through with it. I've been looking at the options and think a vanilla Sebbie is right for me. Trying to drop a few items to help with funds. Looking forward to your thoughts!



I have been waiting years for a nice knife. We have a local Reeve dealer. So its nice to be able to handle them and decide. Personally, I like a smaller knife. This is my smallest by far. I can tell you, it is strange feeling the quality in such a small package. When it locks open, it feels like fixed blade. 

It will be a EDC. So I will use it and I will keep you posted as I get a few cuts into it.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> Well MrJino got me thinking and I had to get a Reeves. So the Sebenza I have always wanted. So here it is. This thing is bank vault solid. Unreal compared to just about all my other knives. I wanted a nice an plain version to sorta match the Spy. I need to drop it on the floor and get that over with so I can use it.


Awesome combo & color on both the light & blade!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> I have been waiting years for a nice knife. We have a local Reeve dealer. So its nice to be able to handle them and decide. Personally, I like a smaller knife. This is my smallest by far. I can tell you, it is strange feeling the quality in such a small package. When it locks open, it feels like fixed blade.
> 
> It will be a EDC. So I will use it and I will keep you posted as I get a few cuts into it.



If you thought that was quality, then don't get the mnandi. I think the mnandi is the finest knife chris reeve makes.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MrJino said:


> If you thought that was quality, then don't get the mnandi. I think the mnandi is the finest knife chris reeve makes.



I have been looking at the Mnandi for a while. First it was the Sebenza, then when I saw a pic of the snake wood Mnandi I almost passed out. It is so pretty. I have been trolling the WTS at BladeForum and thinking really hard about it. But, once I started to EDC my Bead Blasted Spy, after Hogo made me a holster, then I wanted a knife that sorta matched it. Well, as you know the plain Sebenza that is blasted is a awesome choice. The other part of the equation is my local dealer doesn't/hasn't carried the Mnandi. But they have that huge CR chopper thing?? Go figure. Anyways, I am gonna keep a eye out for a used Mnandi though.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Thud1023

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


>



Puinsai, you prepare and take some wonderful pics! Well done.


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> I have been looking at the Mnandi for a while. First it was the Sebenza, then when I saw a pic of the snake wood Mnandi I almost passed out. It is so pretty. I have been trolling the WTS at BladeForum and thinking really hard about it. But, once I started to EDC my Bead Blasted Spy, after Hogo made me a holster, then I wanted a knife that sorta matched it. Well, as you know the plain Sebenza that is blasted is a awesome choice. The other part of the equation is my local dealer doesn't/hasn't carried the Mnandi. But they have that huge CR chopper thing?? Go figure. Anyways, I am gonna keep a eye out for a used Mnandi though.



If they made a slightly larger mnandi, it would be the end of knife buying for me. A few large mnandi s and I'd be content


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


>


Nice knife.. 
Sorry for my ignorance but whats the brand?


----------



## dc38

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DellSuperman said:


> Nice knife..
> Sorry for my ignorance but whats the brand?



Dan Fairly backpacker of some sort?


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dc38 said:


> Dan Fairly backpacker of some sort?


Thanks mate! 
I am about to pull the trigger on a ZT & now i see another potential knife!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very Nice!


----------



## neil.corrigan12

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I dont have any nice custom knives like some here. Only a few Benchmades.

Advertisement removed....Bill


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## chrisbfu

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MrJino said:


>



Very nice. The light looks familiar, but can't recall it. What is it?


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Looks like a Prometheus Alpha ....


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Very nice. The light looks familiar, but can't recall it. What is it?



Promethius ready made.

I wish alphas were available...


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks. I just checked the Prometheus website and noticed the Alpha ICE Ti is being released soon ... oo:


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



archimedes said:


> Thanks. I just checked the Prometheus website and noticed the Alpha ICE Ti is being released soon ... oo:



Wish you didn't tell me that....


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Beamhead, that thing just needs a pocket clip!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Beamhead said:


>




NICE!!

Is that Bowie knife from the good old days of Blackjack, or is it still available? What's that bruiser called?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MrJino said:


> Promethius ready made.
> 
> I wish alphas were available...




Thanks for the reply. :twothumbs


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



MrJino said:


> Promethius ready made.
> 
> I wish alphas were available...





archimedes said:


> Thanks. I just checked the Prometheus website and noticed the Alpha ICE Ti is being released soon ... oo:





MrJino said:


> Wish you didn't tell me that....



Yep ... sorry


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Topher

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some cool photos here. I can't join in as of yet, my parcel is on its way with a new Olight S20R along with a Spyderco Squeak.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Welfare

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ZT 300BW
Oveready18650 6P with a Malkoff M61
I love this combination.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ExFive

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Welfare said:


> ZT 300BW
> Oveready18650 6P with a Malkoff M61
> I love this combination.



Where did you find that clip? I need one for my OR 6p.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ExFive said:


> Where did you find that clip? I need one for my OR 6p.


darksucks dot com


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jon_slider

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ExFive

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## chrisbfu

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Two of my favorites.


----------



## Topher

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


>



Thats a cool looking pen, what brand is it?


----------



## Welfare

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ExFive said:


> Where did you find that clip? I need one for my OR 6p.


,

Its a Dark Sucks Ti clip. The retention is good and it fits nearly everything is use.


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## sandalian

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Just a tiny flashlight and tiny blade.


----------



## Kekoa61

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Raggasonic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Think I've never posted here


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Super fine stuff there Ragga! Impressive pictures too. Keep on posting!


----------



## Raggasonic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sell me one of your SF/Strider and I'll do lol


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Matthew Martin...


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Raggasonic said:


> Sell me one of your SF/Strider and I'll do lol


Lol. I only have one now. The ultra low. Serial number. I just need the knife to match. Any serial numbers are good.


----------



## Welfare

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sorry about photo quality. Here goes.


----------



## Dakine234

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Karroll CAMS and brass Okluma tinyDC with a forced patina. Sitting on a hanksbyhanks redline hank


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Welfare, that user Emerson is awesome!

Dakine Classy set up there.


----------



## Welfare

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> Welfare, that user Emerson is awesome!
> 
> Dakine Classy set up there.



Thanks, I use it for just about anything and don't think twice about the knife. It is a pure tool and that makes it easy to switch off to the abuse. I would still need several months of therapy and long walks in the rain if I lost it. That Four Sevens looks sharper than the knife.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm about ashamed to post pictures in this thread, some nice stuff and even better photography.

EDIT: Oveready V5 Triple Copper head w/old school Surefire E2D body, HDS Rotary Tactical, and Pimped Emerson CQC-11


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

jdboy, those are some nice pieces there my friend. Great taste for sure! Sneaky head on that E2D! Is the body bored? What cell/s you running?


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> jdboy, those are some nice pieces there my friend. Great taste for sure! Sneaky head on that E2D! Is the body bored? What cell/s you running?



Thanks for the kind words! Unbored body and I run it on a KeepPower 16650 (2500mah, 5amp discharge). I actually done a runtime test on it using a AW17670 (1600mah) this morning and posted up in the OR forum. It's in the E Triple Copper thread. I was going to do one with the KeepPower but didn't have the time.


----------



## duvallite

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


>


 Now that's a trio that's really nice. Like those grips!


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> I'm about ashamed to post pictures in this thread, some nice stuff and even better photography.



I just noticed the grind on that blade. Whats up with that?? Stock or modified? Looks modified to me.


----------



## magellan

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yeah, interesting grind. Haven't seen that before but I'm a little out of date on knives compared to the old days.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> I just noticed the grind on that blade. Whats up with that?? Stock or modified? Looks modified to me.





magellan said:


> Yeah, interesting grind. Haven't seen that before but I'm a little out of date on knives compared to the old days.



It's a regrind by Nick Rossi, nearly a zero grind with a slight convex right behind the edge. Unbelievable cutting performance and just takes a few seconds on a strop to bring it back to a razors edge. Handle, bolster, and backspacer are a single piece of carbon fiber with green linen micarta onlayed. Handle and frame-lock conversion were done by Reese Weiland.


----------



## Welfare

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> I'm about ashamed to post pictures in this thread, some nice stuff and even better photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E2Dream and a amazing knife... Wow.


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My EDC load out:




The Medford Praetorian G/T is a Christmas gift from #1 son Joseph :devil:



Spyderco & Medford folders in right front pocket 
Surefire & Nitecore lights in left front pocket 
S&W Shield 9mm (carried AIWB in a Black Dog Concealment "Alpha" holster) 
keys, wallet, iPhone5 (in a Mophie juice pack Helium) fill up the remaining pockets


----------



## Welfare

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*











I really want a Strider... Any strider. Ragga they look fantastic.


----------



## altermann

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## run4jc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Lately it's been fairly simple. Out of ALL the lights and knives I have, these two items are my EDC, hence the limited photos....


----------



## Dubripper

*Re: Picture of your GIZMO !*

Just a peak at my Christmas!
http://imgur.com/a/kabER 
I left out the tool kit and the Stanley box everything is in, but let me know what you think!


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Picture of your GIZMO !*



Dubripper said:


> Just a peak at my Christmas!
> http://imgur.com/a/kabER
> I left out the tool kit and the Stanley box everything is in, but let me know what you think!



Looks like you weren't on the Naughty List! looks fun!


----------



## stingray3

*Re: Picture of your GIZMO !*

Microtech Combat Troodon Tan Camo, Green Camo, and Urban Camo.


----------



## Dubripper

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I I wasn't, I'm quite thankful for that XD


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

stingray3, Those Niteyes look menacing. Really cool finish job.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Raggasonic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just some ol' quick'n'dirty shots












For those who ask, I'm a bit stuck on Striders those days...


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not as fancy as some, here's mine...


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

KDM, that is some nice gear. Really like that Hinderer!  I may have some newer buttons for that remote that aren't yellow if you want some?? Just PM me and I will see what I have Monday. Free of course.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> KDM, that is some nice gear. Really like that Hinderer!  I may have some newer buttons for that remote that aren't yellow if you want some?? Just PM me and I will see what I have Monday. Free of course.



Hey thanks! Yeah that remote is to my work/service truck, it takes a lot of abuse.


----------



## txman321

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice combos everyone!


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ken, what is that widget third down between the E2E and the Droid? Looks like a tactical cigar cutter. Lol


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Ken, what is that widget third down between the E2E and the Droid? Looks like a tactical cigar cutter. Lol


Looks like a Rexford RUT ....


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



archimedes said:


> Looks like a Rexford RUT ....



You are correct sir.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks guys, that is super cool. I coulda used one of those a few years ago where I was working and opening a gazillion boxes a day. Haha. 

Well, thanks to imageshack, a lot of my old pics around here are dead. So, I'll start over in this thread with a quick one of my brand new and 1st Sebenza. Got this small Insingo in on Wednesday and it is going into the pocket immediately. I am already thinking I may need to get a large or a 25 to accompany it. :devil: It's riding with a Haiku XP-G tonight to head out for pizza.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

They are awesome knives! Freakin rock solid lock up.

Now, order your pizza unsliced, then Sebenza it like a Boss!


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I see your small Insingo and raise you a large Insingo. 

Oveready V4 Triple Copper & Sebenza 21 Insingo


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



KDM said:


> You are correct sir.



Nice ... those are useful, especially with the variety of blade options available.



nbp said:


> Thanks guys, that is super cool. I coulda used one of those a few years ago where I was working and opening a gazillion boxes a day....
> 
> Got this small Insingo in on Wednesday and it is going into the pocket immediately....



How do you like that blade shape ?


----------



## wolfgaze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



txman321 said:


>



Is that one of the new Benchmade Griptilian's with the G-10 handles and blue liners?


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> They are awesome knives! Freakin rock solid lock up.
> 
> Now, order your pizza unsliced, then Sebenza it like a Boss!



 It'll be a user for sure, but I dunno about all that grease! 



jdboy said:


> I see your small Insingo and raise you a large Insingo.



Oooh, very nice! I can't decide if I would want to take a "stab" at the regular drop point blade or go for another Insingo. Can't get the 25 with the Insingo I don't think, but I don't know if I'd prefer the 25 to the 21 anyways. 




archimedes said:


> How do you like that blade shape ?



I like it, A heck of a slicer! I haven't tried his standard blade though, of course. One thing I didn't realize from photos was how sharp the spine is from the tip back about 3/4 inch. I'll have to get a pic of that for you. You can almost cut stuff backhanded, lol.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Thanks guys, that is super cool. I coulda used one of those a few years ago where I was working and opening a gazillion boxes a day. Haha.
> 
> Well, thanks to imageshack, a lot of my old pics around here are dead. So, I'll start over in this thread with a quick one of my brand new and 1st Sebenza. Got this small Insingo in on Wednesday and it is going into the pocket immediately. I am already thinking I may need to get a large or a 25 to accompany it. :devil: It's riding with a Haiku XP-G tonight to head out for pizza.



That's crazy I received a the same Sebenza this week too, love it!


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's a thing of beauty, for sure! I don't do shelf queens so I'm looking forward to some carry marks though.


----------



## rockminer

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Pizza grease is the holy grail for Sabenza knife lube


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> I see your small Insingo and raise you a large Insingo.



ALL IN with a Mnandi lol


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sebenza v. Deep Dish


----------



## Jose Marin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

seb vs deep dish is awesome. That pizza made my mouth water. Off topic, I love the stuff crust pizzas. 

Jose, that copper bezel looks good.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Veleno FES2, another one of my favorite blade holders.


----------



## txman321

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



wolfgaze said:


> Is that one of the new Benchmade Griptilian's with the G-10 handles and blue liners?


no i wish it was.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice Insingo my friend, large or small? :thumbsup:


----------



## Raggasonic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

C'mon guys ! Now I know a Seb is calling me, somewhere....


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

nbp, its a small Sebenza and that's another nice combo you have there.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks! Ti Tri EDC with Flucero28 treatment and a ZT0551 with an unmarked replacement blade and a translucent scale with trits. [emoji1]


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Pimped Emerson CQC-11 & Oveready TL50 w/P60 interface, Moddoo Triad Tailcap


----------



## Jose Marin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> Jose, that copper bezel looks good.



Thank you sir!


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

jd, nice Emerson. That carbon fiber looks sssslick!


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just received these 2 in the mail yesterday


----------



## nimdabew

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my EDC. The gut blaster, the light bringer, and the mouse sticker.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



akhyar said:


> Just received these 2 in the mail yesterday


Awesome looking knife.. 
Whats the model?


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DellSuperman said:


> Awesome looking knife..
> Whats the model?



It's a Chinese knock-off of Anton Malyshev Gnome that is available from Aliexpress.
Basically the designer posted his design in Instagram for his fans and followers to comment, but some sneaky Chinese makers began manufacturing this knife using his name, without his permission.
As he decided not to continue working with this knife, which is a pity, so the only way to get this knife is by buying them from China.


----------



## Jason Liddell

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KDM said:


> Veleno FES2, another one of my favorite blade holders.


Is that a blade? Can you please provide name, model etc? Dimensions and a pic of it opened?
thank you


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That is made by Veleno Designs. They are sold out. And he usually doesn't make any more once they are gone. Neat design. You can put your own blade in from like a box cutter.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Jason Liddell said:


> Is that a blade? Can you please provide name, model etc? Dimensions and a pic of it opened?
> thank you



Str8stroke is correct, it uses a variety of utility blades. Beautiful, functional, Ti, and user.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nimdabew said:


> Here's my EDC. The gut blaster, the light bringer, and the mouse sticker.



Nice EDC!


----------



## Jason Liddell

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That looks amazing, thank you for sharing, that is a real pity if they don't make anymore.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Jason Liddell said:


> That looks amazing, thank you for sharing, that is a real pity if they don't make anymore.



I believe the Silet Ti is still available, similar knife. Check out Veleno Designs website.


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just received a ZT0900 this morning.
So here are my 2 pair of EDC knives and light


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice akhyar!


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KDM said:


> Very nice akhyar!




Thanks.
I'm a sucker for small flippers (<3" blade)


----------



## Levon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Raggasonic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## OCD

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



akhyar said:


> Just received a ZT0900 this morning.
> So here are my 2 pair of EDC knives and light



How do you like the 0900? I have a ZT0566 (which currently is my edc) and have been eyeing the 0900.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



OCD said:


> How do you like the 0900? I have a ZT0566 (which currently is my edc) and have been eyeing the 0900.



I've never EDC bigger knife with > 3" blade, so the ZT0900 is a bit chunky and heavy for my liking, and so far I've carry it inside my manbag or slingbag.

I do like the feel in my hand though. Since I've a small hand, I can grip it with a 4-finger or 3 1/2 finger grip.
While it has titanium handle, I've no problem handling it with my wet hand.

The detent is a bit stiff though so not sure how you will like it over ZT0566's assisted-opening


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I forgot to post this one earlier. This shows the Crosshairs sporting a TNT Single LED drop in. And don't for get a visit with Dr. Jones! This makes the Vintage, Modern! RAT .25 THICK





FAT ASH! .32 THICK!


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice pictures Str8stroke!


----------



## Raggasonic

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Kewl pics and gear !

Can someone school me on the bezel on that U2 ?


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

While we're on fixed blades,

EDIT: RyanW High Uinta & Oveready V5 Triple Copper, FiveMega E head/C Tail, w/Moddoo Triad Tailcap


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Took this pocket dump pic on Sunday. So, what is that called, "Church carry?" Haha. What do you guys put in your pockets for your Sunday services? I actually use the stuff more you would expect, cutting open boxes of supplies or booklets, poking around in the dark corners of the furnace room when something is haywire, and the ever popular, "I forgot something at my seat and the lights are already off, can you shine a light over there?" :hahaha: 


Titanium Citizen Ecodrive, Sebenza, Titan Plus, Pen III, and my favorite Hurraw! lip balm


----------



## Levon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice! Tell us about your little tanto fixie. Did you make it?


----------



## Levon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Nice! Tell us about your little tanto fixie. Did you make it?



Thanks, it's a little Kiridashi I made using an old kitchen knife.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Levon said:


> Thanks, it's a little Kiridashi I made using an old kitchen knife.




Excellent work! Looks like a great little utility slicer for breaking down boxes and such. :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Kekoa61

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

NBP Please delete that picture! It made me tear up it's that beautiful. :huh:
.... must resist..... getting McGizmo............ must ..... not ......


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Me+Light=Addiction said:


> NBP Please delete that picture! It made me tear up it's that beautiful. :huh:
> .... must resist..... getting McGizmo............ must ..... not ......



It's the natural progression...the circle of life you might say. Don't fight it.. :devil:


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You are not a good influence to my wallet  I'll end up with one eventually but i'll wait for now


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> I see your small Insingo and raise you a large Insingo.




A pair of Sebenz, I win.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Which insigno do you prefer?


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> A pair of Sebenz, I win.



LOL, very nice!! I love the Insingo blade shape. I think it's just so good at so many things. Probably one of the best EDC blades ever produced to be honest. And I've owned a LOT of knives.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

jdboy, What are the advantages of the Insigno blade?


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KDM said:


> Which insigno do you prefer?



I am happy I got the small first...but VERY happy I added the large! For carry in dressy pants, or around more urban sheeple, the small will be perfect, but for jeans and everything else I think the large will be my go-to! To those who said it was the perfect outdoorsy size, they are spot on. I love the feel of it, and it opens much more smoothly than the small actually. It's about the same size as the 0551 I have been carrying, so it doesn't feel too big to me. It's not as chunky and heavy as the ZT, but has about the same amount of blade and handles very nicely.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> jdboy, What are the advantages of the Insigno blade?




For me it's the utilitarian aspects of the blade. It's thick enough to be very tough yet thin enough to be an excellent slicer. The shape also lends itself very well to sharpening. It's basically a straight line with a little bit of a belly. It also has a false edge that's around an inch or so long right behind the tip of the blade. I actually used this false edge to scrape the remainder of a leaky valve cover gasket off my old Jeep CJ. The blade steel is very corrosion resistant and holds a great edge. I just don't think you can go wrong with it. I also like the blade bushing system associated with the 21 series of knives. This was deleted from the 25 series and I've never understood why.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Kekoa61 said:


>



Knife & bottle opener? Nice! What is it?


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I think that is actually a blade catch. If you were in a knife fight. But it probably doubles as a opener. Like be more useful for that too. Ha


----------



## Skaaphaas

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's Emerson's "wave" feature. Catches the blade as you draw the knife, opening the blade automatically. 

Works quite well.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Skaaphaas said:


> It's Emerson's "wave" feature. Catches the blade as you draw the knife, opening the blade automatically.
> 
> Works quite well.



Oh good point, I totally forgot. 
I remember reading a few years ago that the opening when you draw was a "accidental" feature of the knife. The original design was to catch a blade when you are fighting. I am not a knife expert. I will see if I can find more info. You peaked my curiosity.


----------



## BarryG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> And I've owned a LOT of knives.





Ever owned a Bereta? 




Barry


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

LOL, yep!


----------



## BarryG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This was in reference to a Bereta that I bought from jdboy. Worst knife that I ever owned. He also warned me that it was the worst knife that he ever owned. Looked good enough that I had to have it. Sharpen to a razors edge and an hour later it was dull..........




This happened 20 plus years ago!









Barry


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Now that is funny. 

I assume you mean worst Knife, not light. You may want to edit that. My brain doesn't work well, and I had to read that 4 times.


----------



## BarryG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Good catch!!!

Fixed it


----------



## Skaaphaas

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I may have posted this in another thread too.


----------



## Apartment 4A

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is my current EDC; Spyderco Manix 2 G-10 & Surefire EB1 Backup Tactical. Very happy!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

puinsai: That hanky is really neat looking. Compared to the traditional white cotton ones, how soft are these? Thanks.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Super soft cotton @str8stroke....


----------



## hank_612

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*










El patron Pd1 flipper and XPG Bead blasted Haiku on bottom. S90v El Patron and XML haiku on top.


----------



## hank_612

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Pic 1 Calavera mod 4 and Alpha blue label 036 xml
Pic 2 Blue label shorty with Small El patron xhp
Pic 3 Gen 1 El Patrons 3v with a HDS Rotary 250 modded by vinh with a 4k xml


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

EDC Today:
Curtiss Nano full Ti & Vintage Surefire E2E Crosshair


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ODL 219 V5 drop in 42 bezel and my Harvey


----------



## GallatinArms

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Always with me. Protech TR-3 & Malkoff MDC 123


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

^^^^Looking excellent puinsai^^^^
Ok, you know your killing me (and probably others too). :thumbsup::kewlpics:


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Lightweight for today


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What blade is that rdnesh69? Very nice!


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That's the Boker urban trapper in vg10 with g10 scales. Very lightweight, very smooth and fast action. A great little knife


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KDM said:


>



That's a very nice, and pricey, combo you have there man. I like your taste. Gotta love Rick's XM wharnie:thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks Tachead, yeah the wharnie is one of my favorites.


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The trio that I'm carrying today.


----------



## GallatinArms

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

One more of my EDC


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



GallatinArms said:


> One more of my EDC


Wow, nothing lacking into your gear selection. All fantastic items.


----------



## txman321

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mckeand13

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I see a lot of cool stuff here. I also see a lot of items that I have no idea who makes them or what they are.

Could the contributors list the mfg/model of the items they are showing?

Thanks!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

+1.

Bill


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mckeand13 said:


> I see a lot of cool stuff here. I also see a lot of items that I have no idea who makes them or what they are.
> 
> Could the contributors list the mfg/model of the items they are showing?
> 
> Thanks!



Funny you said that. I agree. I started posting what the items are after getting several PMs asking what things were over the years. I also get tired of sending PMs! lol


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I think that's part of the fun and what keeps the thread interesting. People commenting or questioning things they like. It makes for good conversation. But, I'll pay along if that's what we want.. 😉


----------



## N_N_R

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice NNR and KJ2, cool edc set ups there


----------



## mckeand13

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kj2 said:


>



Of course I have to ask....... Which model ZT is that?


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice Kevin, they all go together so well. I'm also curious to know which model ZT that is.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



mckeand13 said:


> Of course I have to ask....... Which model ZT is that?


I have the ZT0556BW & it looks awfully similar...


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



mckeand13 said:


> Of course I have to ask....... Which model ZT is that?





Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Very nice Kevin, they all go together so well. I'm also curious to know which model ZT that is.



That's the 0350. Also have the bigger 0300BW. Wish I'd bought the black 0300 before ZT discontinued it..


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*





HDS Hyper Red, Boker Keycom, Foursevens Smart Quark


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Str8, really love your taste in gear, its very similar to my taste.................if i could afford it


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

These were with me today at work.

EDIT: Prometheus Alpha Custom w/18350 body & Spyderco Breeden Rescue


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> These were with me today at work.


I used to have the alpha readymade, traded for a knife along the way. I definitely should have given the short tube a try before doing so. I loved that light!!


----------



## wolfgaze

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kj2 said:


>



What type of watch band is that? (assuming it's not factory)

Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mckeand13 said:


> I see a lot of cool stuff here. I also see a lot of items that I have no idea who makes them or what they are.
> 
> Could the contributors list the mfg/model of the items they are showing?
> 
> Thanks!





Bullzeyebill said:


> +1.
> 
> Bill



jdboy, what model of Spyderco is in your image?

Bill


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



wolfgaze said:


> What type of watch band is that? (assuming it's not factory)
> 
> Thanks



That is a NATO strap, made by a French company called Oxygen. This is a black/Stainless version, they've also a black/black version.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> jdboy, what model of Spyderco is in your image?
> 
> Bill



It's a Spyderco Breeden Rescue, very utilitarian and functional design.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Elzetta Alpha with a Spyderco Paramilitary 2 in Camo


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Elzetta Alpha with a Tarani Tanto blade


----------



## mk2rocco

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Here is my pocket carry at work.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

^^^^I want a V5 WASP head badly!!^^^^


----------



## LeveeJohn

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

SAK and Maratac: 


SAK and Maratac by LeveeJohn, on Flickr


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Another one...


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Sinners Ti, Sebenza, Rexford Rut, today's carry.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

why is your razor blade rounded off?


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



Tejasandre said:


> why is your razor blade rounded off?



I was trying out the Stanley round point blades.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



KDM said:


> I was trying out the Stanley round point blades.



Thanks. Looks like a very nice Edc. Was just curious.


----------



## guthrie

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*






Hopefully this works. Knife I got a couple of months ago, nice and sharp and I like the shape and feel of it. Torch I got 14 months ago, it's quite useful.


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Today's carry combo.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

guthrie : If it cuts it qualifies, right? ha! That light is a nice light for sure.

dhunley1, Great combo.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Maybe not the combo you'd expect, but I'm just hanging around the house tonight. Large Insingo and Quark Smart.


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A lot of nice stuff in this thread.

I know there are more expensive knives in the photos here but those colored alu SAKs are very nice.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



GunnarGG said:


> A lot of nice stuff in this thread.
> 
> I know there are more expensive knives in the photos here but those colored alu SAKs are very nice.




I agree, after seeing a few of those pop up in here, they are pretty classy. I never have owned one like that but I could see grabbbing one.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I will bite. What do yo have there puinsai? 

Bill


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fellhoelter Friction Folder. TNK USA Freedom FRIKKIE Collection, I believe.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> Fellhoelter Friction Folder. TNK USA Freedom FRIKKIE Collection, I believe.



Thanks. Any idea re the flashlight?

Bill


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Looks like a Ti Preon 1.


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


>


Have you ever thought about doing the recessed clicks mod? I did mine and absolutely love it.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Maratac Copper CR123 and a SAK Soldier.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nifty little Vic. Where do you guys find those snazzy colors?


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Nifty little Vic. Where do you guys find those snazzy colors?



Thanks. I won that one on another forum. I usually buy mine from cutleryshoppe. 

http://www.cutleryshoppe.com/index.aspx

Swissbianco has some cool ones, but they're a little overpriced IMO. 

http://swissbianco.com/products/sak/foldingknives.html


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks for the tip! They have some cool orange Farmers right now.


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The orange is awesome, but I think blue is my favorite. I had over 25 Alox SAKs at one point, but sold a good bit of them off. Actually sold a few after joining this forum to help fund the new found obsession.


----------



## Kekoa61

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


Nice Sinner, but what knife is that?
cheers!


----------



## Kekoa61

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



akhyar said:


> Nice Sinner, but what knife is that?
> cheers!



Thanks! The knife is a Steve Skiff custom "Accomplice"


----------



## MindToAsk

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Small combo that served on my keys for the past couple of years. Klarus MiX6 and Spyderco Ladybug both in SS.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Mind, that is a awesome "mini" EDC set up. Good pictures too


----------



## magellan

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

I have a similar pair, except I have the Klarus M1A Ti and the Spyderco Cricket model.


----------



## run4jc

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

At church running the sound this morning. Simple little combo today.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Benchmade 7505 Gold Class & Prometheus Alpha Custom


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That's great knife.......had one, it's a little mule!


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> That's great knife.......had one, it's a little mule!



Thanks for sure but you may be referring to the Bechmade MPR 755 Mini Pocket Rocket. The Pocket Rocket is a brute for sure but way to small for my tastes.


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

So it´s a DA 7505? I like my 755 very much but I´d love that 7505... 

Eric


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yep, 7505, tank of a knife and I love the dual action.


----------



## KuanR

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I want a 7505 but they never come up for sale!


----------



## torchsarecool

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Duplicate


----------



## torchsarecool

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





In theory I could edc this knife in public legally in the UK. Although I generally don't take the risk anyway.


----------



## torchsarecool

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




This knife is illegal to carry in the UK. There will never be a good enough reason that justified me having it on me.


----------



## torchsarecool

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





These are the sum of my collection.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Malkoff MDC HA 1AA, Spyderco Native 5 G10 and a SAK Cadet.


----------



## dalegribble

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nuttin fancy, cell pics.
Work...



Not work...


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

dhunley1, that looks nice!


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's a cool "little" blade! I was lucky enough to get in on a passaround that we're doing on another forum. It's a production Fiddleback Camp knife, BTW.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A new cutting thingy came today; I have gotten the sickness. :sigh: 

HDS Clicky N170 and CRK Sebenza 21, Raindrop Dam and Raindrop CGG


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Congrats, that's very nice!! I've been hankering for a Damascus Sebenza for a while now!


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks! She's a beaut, for sure. First thing I did was slashed up some cardboard so it was clear she was a user. :hahaha:


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Speaking as a member, I do wish that you guys would identify you knives and lights.

Bill


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Speaking as a member, I do wish that you guys would identify you knives and lights.
> 
> Bill


Ditto, and just to add to what Bill posted: for the sake of collective knowledge, please ID other neat items as well. Hanks, guns and other EDC gadgets. 

nbp: I LOVE that Seb. I think I know exactly where you got that one from. I looked (drooled) over it on the site several times. Now, I see why you sold your plain Seb. I would have too! lol Soon you could have a new blue HDS to pose it with!


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks Jess! Yeah she just came in on Monday; gorgeous little thing. First thing I did was take off the lanyard and slash up some cardboard to see how the edge was and let her know she was a user. Lol. I love it though. 

I may have a buyer for the Sm. Insingo so we'll see how that goes. To be honest, I really do want to try an Inkosi! I love the Lg Insingo for a true worker but there's times I want a smaller working blade but may not want to use that pretty Dam blade. If a LNIB Ink pops up for a good price on BF I may have to grab it. Now that I have tried the Sm. 21 and both standard clip and Insingo I can make a good comparison. 

Can't wait for the NRA Clicky! Will post some pics for sure!


----------



## Fa Tre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


>



What's that little fixed blade? I like it.


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The Alabama duo. 

ESEE Izula and Malkoff MDC HA 1CR123.


----------



## chrisbfu

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*






I'm really liking the Fenix ld11.
And the knife is a favorite user. Love the Great Eastern Cutlery #25 easy open with red linen Micarta.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Daniel Fairley Ti Backpacker Knife.


----------



## Fa Tre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Speaking as a member, I do wish that you guys would identify you knives and lights.
> 
> Bill



Right now I am almost speaking as a modeator. Not yet, though this thread is useless with out information.

Bill


----------



## freefly

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Not current, but a throw-back from "back in the day" (old school Surefire 6p, *******ized Surefire 9R, and a Microtech Mini-SOCOM):


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

NiteCore SR3, Pimped Emerson CQC-11, and Kahr PM45


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Right now I am almost speaking as a modeator. Not yet, though this thread is useless with out information.
> 
> Bill



Working on editing all my posts Bill. I think it would help the community that are interest in this thread.


----------



## WheelGunBob

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Al Mar Ultralight & Maratac AAA











Same light but with a Northwoods Indian River Jack.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Right now I am almost speaking as a modeator. Not yet, though this thread is useless with out information.
> 
> Bill



As the dude who created this topic, I have to agree. If it's something that all the regulars would easily recognize (like a 2AA Mini-Maglite or a SureFire 6P), okay; no need to label something like that. If it's an old pocketknife that grand-pa used to EDC and the shield with the maker's name has worn off, okay as well. You don't know exactly who made it or what name/model designation it has. Completely understandable. But everything else? Just mention what it is, guys. 

Some of us would like to buy one too.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> NiteCore SR3, Pimped Emerson CQC-11, and Kahr PM45




NICE! Where can I get a pimped out CQC-11


----------



## parnass

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



WheelGunBob said:


> Al Mar Ultralight & Maratac AAA
> 
> Same light but with a Northwoods Indian River Jack.



:welcome: Welcome aboard, WheelGunBob.


----------



## WheelGunBob

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



parnass said:


> :welcome: Welcome aboard, WheelGunBob.


Thanks very much. A lot to learn in here.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> NICE! Where can I get a pimped out CQC-11



The CQC-11 is long discontinued but do pop up from time to time. The frame-lock conversion and scale side conversion was done by Reese Weiland. I'm unsure if Reese still does "Pimp" work or not. The regrind was done by Nick Rossi (no longer does regrinds).


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> The CQC-11 is long discontinued but do pop up from time to time. The frame-lock conversion and scale side conversion was done by Reese Weiland. I'm unsure if Reese still does "Pimp" work or not. The regrind was done by Nick Rossi (no longer does regrinds).




I appreciate the response. Thank you.


----------



## javanutsy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







MCUSTA Tsuchi - ToolVn


----------



## KuanR

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

java: that knife is beautiful. Perfect gentleman's folder. Tell us more. It looks small. Great photo too! You are more than Welcome to the forum! I expect more awesome pics!! lol 

KuanR: That is a beefy setup! Which Medford P is that? Not too shabby, Spy Tri V version 2 with Vegas knob & looks like a Hanko? lurking in the upper right background. Nice!!


----------



## KuanR

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The knife is a big bad version, the Praetorian Ti. Light is Tri-V version 3 and his eye on the Hanko! It's a LF2XT with gunner grip and machined clip


----------



## wildcatter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nut'n but hunting and fishing tools in this old man's cave, the big knives with sheaths and lights on belts no longer get used. I sold the last big light last week, the TN-32 NW now takes its place,,,, The old MagCargers are about to be replaced also with a couple new Thrunite rechargeables and tactical 18650's,,,, smaller, lighter, more power, longer run times. But I will keep these relic's, just something about Mag Lites,,,,


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KuanR said:


> The knife is a big bad version, the Praetorian Ti. Light is Tri-V version 3 and his eye on the Hanko! It's a LF2XT with gunner grip and machined clip



Ryan, now that's a knife!


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Mini bolt and work knife.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That's the scariest knife I've seen here, I try to stay away from those.^^^


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Looks like a scalpel.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> Looks like a scalpel.



That's why I try to stay away from them. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> Looks like a scalpel.





KDM said:


> That's why I try to stay away from them. :thumbsup:



Single use disposable scalpel. Plastic handle, changeable surgical steel blade. Tool of my trade.
Generally speaking, you won't encounter one unless you need to.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> Looks like a scalpel.




EEEKKKK , home on a 6 week recovery from hernia surgery at the moment.


----------



## nosuchagency

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

nosuchagency, pls post full descriptions of your gear for us. I almost misted the E1D! lol I like the grips on that Bench.


----------



## javanutsy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> java: that knife is beautiful. Perfect gentleman's folder. Tell us more. It looks small. Great photo too! You are more than Welcome to the forum! I expect more awesome pics!! lol



Thanks Str8! 

Gentleman's folder is a perfect description. MCUSTA stands for Machine Custom Assembled, and the Japanese Kanji character etched onto the blade means hammer. Their knives are hand-assembled with machined parts, resulting in a product that shows pride in craftsmanship and attention to details. Blade is a 2.75", 33 layer nickel and steel clad "Damascus" over VG-10 core, and comes extremely sharp from the factory. The stainless steel handles are highly polished with a hammered finish that extends to the top edge of blade. Blue anodized thumb studs and pivot screw adds a splash of color and perfectly sets off the mostly silver and grey toned knife. It maintains a very thin profile through use of frame lock, and comes with a tip down pocket clip. Due to its small size and smooth slippery handles, deploying the knife quickly is difficult though not impossible with a quick forceful flick of the thumb followed by a timed flick of the wrist. I think it is a classy looking knife that would fit right at home in dressy attire.


----------



## Overclocker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






w/ Kershaw Amplitude 2.5


----------



## uofaengr

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





CRK Inkosi and ToolVN


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sinner 18350 Ti & Spyderco Delica 4 w/ custom Wilkins Ti scales and custom Ti pocket clip:


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Made in China's couple for today
Gnome knife and Reylight tri-Ti


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



akhyar said:


> Made in China's couple for today
> Gnome knife and Reylight tri-Ti



Very nice, really like the Reylight. I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

uofaengr: CRK Inkosi and ToolVN: Killer combo there! I just got a Inkosi, such a tank of a little knife! 

puinsai: Spyderco Delica 4 w/ custom Wilkins Ti scales: Those look totally cool. They made me do a double take. I have never seen them before.

akhyar: I missed that light too. It has a great look. 

Great photos y'all!


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks guys.
The Reylight is still available if you drop him a PM here or at the other forum.

The tri-leds used are Nichia 219C, so more efficient and brighter than 219B, but with lower CRI


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


> Sinner 18350 Ti & Spyderco Delica 4 w/ custom Wilkins Ti scales and custom Ti pocket clip:



Wowza! I love Delicas, I have a couple. But those Ti scales are AMAZING. That is one classy knife, I love it!


----------



## uofaengr

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> uofaengr: CRK Inkosi and ToolVN: Killer combo there! I just got a Inkosi, such a tank of a little knife!
> 
> puinsai: Spyderco Delica 4 w/ custom Wilkins Ti scales: Those look totally cool. They made me do a double take. I have never seen them before.
> 
> akhyar: I missed that light too. It has a great look.
> 
> Great photos y'all!


Yes the Inkosi is a little beast!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nuked McGizmo Haiku, Nuked Spyderco Leafstorm w/ custom CUSCADI natural bone scale & Ti Prometheus pen:


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Keychain light and knife


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Maratac Copper AAA and Damascus ESEE Izula.


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




new zt 0450 and old eagletac d25a ti, stone washed.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Opinel no. 8 carbon steal, Benchmade tactical pen and Brass Mac's Tri EDC


----------



## RUSH FAN

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

That brass Mac looks great brother!


puinsai said:


> Opinel no. 8 carbon steal, Benchmade tactical pen and Brass Mac's Tri EDC



_Quote of image removed....Bill_


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I removed a quote of an image. Really not needed since it was a quote of an image posted above the quoted image. Folks, lets not over due quotes of images. I have seen up to 4 quotes of an image within a few posts.

Bill


----------



## RUSH FAN

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Gotcha, understood Bill.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mckeand13

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


What are the items?


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Custom anodized ZT 0450, Custom Ti scaled SAK Rambler, Tain Aura


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

P, that ZT looks so awesome! I really like that! That custom ano makes it look like a totally different knife. Looks bead blasted as well?? 
Does anyone know how they do this kinda ano? I am guessing they put the "acid" on something like a qtip and brush it on?


----------



## dmattaponi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Emptying my pockets at the end of the workday, and here is the knife-light combo that I've been EDCing this week (picture makes the flashlight look much bigger).


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

dmattaponi, solid choices for EDC. Those can handle most daily tasks for sure.


----------



## dmattaponi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



> dmattaponi, solid choices for EDC. Those can handle most daily tasks for sure.



Thanks, I am happy with them. The Thrunite is new to me, but the SAK has been a regular in my pocket for quite a few years now.


----------



## FLfrk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







My recent EDC: Kershaw Ember, Thrunite Ti3, Ti4, & T10T


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Mac Ti Tri EDC and CRK Small Sabenza


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

How about tiny knives & lights?


----------



## nebular

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hinderer and HDS Rotary


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Leafstorm w/ a custom natural bone scale (Cuscadi) & Tain Ottavino


----------



## javanutsy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## genewiseman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Light by UltraTac. Knife by me.
Thanks for looking,
Gene


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

RyanW High Uinta and Prometheus Alpha Custom


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Gene, that knife looks awesome sir. I want it! That blue is so fine. It would match my new blue Tail Cap buttons!.

EDIT: Wait a cotton pickin minute. I just googled your name and hit images. :wow: You make some super fine knives my friend. Glad you are here. Looks like you could blow up the Knife & light pics thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## genewiseman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> Gene, that knife looks awesome sir. I want it! That blue is so fine. It would match my new blue Tail Cap buttons!.
> 
> EDIT: Wait a cotton pickin minute. I just googled your name and hit images. :wow: You make some super fine knives my friend. Glad you are here. Looks like you could blow up the Knife & light pics thread. :thumbsup:


I appreciate the kind words. I never could hold a job so I had to learn to be good at something. I am on Facebook. Friend me. I am always posting pictures.
Thanks again,
Gene


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ZT0808 w/ custom anodized scales and McGizmo SunDrop


----------



## lightlover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> Gene, that knife looks awesome sir. I want it! ...
> EDIT: Wait a cotton pickin minute. I just googled your name and hit images. ... You make some super fine knives my friend. Glad you are here. Looks like you could blow up the Knife & light pics thread. :thumbsup:



Str8stroke, I looked him up too ..
+1

EDIT: *Gene, lovely stuff, Hi There! */EDIT


----------



## genewiseman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



lightlover said:


> Str8stroke, I looked him up too ..
> +1
> 
> EDIT: *Gene, lovely stuff, Hi There! */EDIT


Thank you!


----------



## HalJordon

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Large CRK 21
Eagletac D25a Ti 2014
Hinderer Investigator in stainless


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Maratac AAA Rev 3 and SAK Cadet.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Medford TFF-1/Malkoff MDC


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Here's a quick and dirty cell phone compilation shot. There's a few multitools and lights scattered about elsewhere, but here is most of my EDC lights, knives and doo-dads. How many can you identify?!


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

H is for Haiku & Horn


----------



## euroken

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What is that knife brand?

Bill


----------



## eraursls1984

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> What is that knife brand?
> 
> Bill


Looks like a Reate.


----------



## rdnesh69

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It's a warrior 1 by liong mah. Yes manufactured by reate.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

S is for Sinner & SlimJim


----------



## nightshade

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



euroken said:


>



Great carry


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

M is for Mac & Merca!


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## genewiseman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This is a maratac aaa flashlight that I just got in the mail. The copper is new and shinny. The knife is my medium sized Barlow with natural canvas micarta scales and hunter green G-10 bolsters. The multitool is a leatherman fuse.
Thanks for looking,
Gene


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This seems to be the most popular EDC combo for me lately. 

Fenix LD11, SAK Cadet and Spyderco Native 5 G10.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Malkoff MDC lego, Chicken Poop lip junk, and my new to me Pohan Leu Bluephin


----------



## Kekoa61

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tobin Smith custom and my Sinner 18350


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


>



Very nice knife and light man:thumbsup:. May I ask what the knife brand is? Very similar blade profile to the Cold Steel Ultimate hunter but, custom I am guessing?


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Agreed, that thing is saweet. [emoji106]🏻


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ice storm; no work today = Gentleman's carry: Titan Plus and CRK Inkosi


----------



## geokite

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






DQG Spy and A.G. Russell titanium (no longer available AFAIK, but there is a larger version available)

Steve

EDIT: larger version has a lock, so not the same.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Fa Tre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Knives and light pic


https://flic.kr/p/FEKNXg


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





AEON MRKIII & HINDERER XM-18.5


----------



## iacchus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

These are in my pockets these days.


----------



## genewiseman

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This is my new S1 Baton and the same old knife. I am kind of new to the flashlight thing but I am amazed at the light this thing puts out. I think I could hold it out the window and drive by it if my headlights went out.


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Small light weight carry today. Kershaw Skyline and Coleman Max 2xCR2


----------



## MartinC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



iacchus said:


> These are in my pockets these days.



You carry a stone statue in your pocket?


----------



## iacchus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



MartinC said:


> You carry a stone statue in your pocket?


Yes, and an entire stone tile bar. Never know when they might come in handy.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

^lol^


----------



## MartinC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Strong pockets.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice gear WW! What's in the kydex with the Quark and Fenix?


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> Nice gear WW! What's in the kydex with the Quark and Fenix?



A knife. It's a knife and light photo thread after all.  It's a custom PSK. Have several of them. Bent the Kydex myself.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Do hawks count?


----------



## iacchus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Heck yeah Hawks count. 

Nothing like tools for the woods.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

^Nice ESEE and Malkoff's^ 

Here is one of my ESEE's


----------



## iacchus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tachead said:


> ^Nice ESEE and Malkoff's^
> 
> Here is one of my ESEE's


Thanks. Dig the Izula. 

Alabama representing, I guess. 

I figure I'm close enough to qualify. Keep telling myself I'm going to clear some time to go play with Jeff and Mike... Trudge through some creeks, build a branch hammock. Blow off some steam. 
Just haven't yet. 
Great guys though. ESEE & Malkoff go together like peanut jelly.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Spyderco Techno w/ custom Cu backspacer & Mac's Customs Ti Tri EDC


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very smart


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



iacchus said:


> Thanks. Dig the Izula.
> 
> Alabama representing, I guess.
> 
> I figure I'm close enough to qualify. Keep telling myself I'm going to clear some time to go play with Jeff and Mike... Trudge through some creeks, build a branch hammock. Blow off some steam.
> Just haven't yet.
> Great guys though. ESEE & Malkoff go together like peanut jelly.



I would like to meet and train with them too as well as with Shon. Its a long way to go for me though.

They sure do:twothumbs


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Peak Eiger Ultra X and Hinderer XM-18.5


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

LT/BHK Bushcrafter HC and 2XAA Quark/Fenix HP12 on same outing.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Awesome pics mr walker, do love your gear pics, very


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

WW, whats up with the blade on that Bushcraft? Looks like some sort of flake finish on it? Looks neat. I like that bow drill too. WW, always has the gear "at work" pics. love em.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ven said:


> Awesome pics mr walker, do love your gear pics, very



Thanks!


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> WW, whats up with the blade on that Bushcraft? Looks like some sort of flake finish on it? Looks neat. I like that bow drill too. WW, always has the gear "at work" pics. love em.



That knife comes with a forced patina from the maker. A patina if a form of rust but unlike red rust it's not damaging to the carbon steel blade. Sometime I use white vinegar to DIY one but rather like when the patina forms on it's own.


----------



## iacchus

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



Woods Walker said:


>



That a chicken of the woods?


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



iacchus said:


> That a chicken of the woods?



The very same.


----------



## iacchus

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics.*



Woods Walker said:


> The very same.


I can't wait til Chantrelle season. My woods are downright lousy with them. Always a treat.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics.*

Southern Grind Spider Monkey with an Elzetta Alpha.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics.*

Very nice pair RI chevy, how do you find the elzetta, as solid as mentioned and worth owning in your opinion....................very tempted as having a USA light frenzy right now :laughing:


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The Alpha is extremely sturdy, and has an awesome tint. Slightly on the warmer side of neutral. Very well made. I would recommend it.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> The Alpha is extremely sturdy, and has an awesome tint. Slightly on the warmer side of neutral. Very well made. I would recommend it.



Thanks!!! looks like another light for down the road penciled in on the ever growing list.................new pencil too as getting a bit worn out :laughing:

Can that run on 16340's? or is it a different cell type,thanks again 

and thanks for helping me keep my wallet empty Since joining CPF i have lost weight! ..............in the back pocket :laughing:


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Love that Spider Monkey.
Still deciding if wanna go satin or PVD blade


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics.*

The satin is really nice!

Ven. I only use primaries in my Alpha. Some have used 16340's in their lights without any issues.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Malkoff MDC & Medford TFF-1


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> The satin is really nice!
> 
> Ven. I only use primaries in my Alpha. Some have used 16340's in their lights without any issues.



Cheers again for the info:thumbsup: would i be right in p60 compatible(last Q i promise)


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

No. I do not think there is any options with the Alpha. The head is a permanent, proprietary unit. You can change the lens with a flood lens though.
And there are a few bezel end options. Smooth or crenalated.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

A few more photos from my phone. Shows the different tints. L -R, Malkoff AA M219B V1 4500K VME head, Elzetta Alpha, Malkoff CR123A, M31WL VME head. 












Knives are a 511 Tarani Tanto, Spyderco PM2, Southern Grind Spider Monkey.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> No. I do not think there is any options with the Alpha. The head is a permanent, proprietary unit. You can change the lens with a flood lens though.
> And there are a few bezel end options. Smooth or crenalated.



OK RI Chevy, thanks again for the help and info, greatly appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

 Chevy, nice lights and knives


----------



## xdayv

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

We need to label all of these photos guys. What Spyderco is that? A black Paramilitary 2? And the Surefires?


----------



## xdayv

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> We need to label all of these photos guys. What Spyderco is that? A black Paramilitary 2? And the Surefires?



 Spyderco Paramilitary 2 (Black G10); Surefire P1R, Surefire G2 w/ Malkoff M61WL.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Cool. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Nuke finished CRK Small Sabenza and Sinner Ti TriEDC but you knew that already...


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

maybe its the pic, but that Seb blade looks like it has a mega stone wash job. In other words, it looks cool.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I had all the component parts, knife, sheath and flashlight but just got to putting them all together the other day. I am a BIG SAK fan from about 8 years of age. I still think they're cool and wanted to do this for some time but never got around to it.


So what's on the belt?












And there we go! The paracord actually helps the knife be more easily removed from the sheath. It was a PITA before that as would slide down and get wedged in. Not super hard to remove but more trouble than wanted. Comes out great now.







Yes the belt is SAK as well! Madness! Total madness!







The Hercules is a big SAK which has plyers. The Leatherman S1 is really a Fenix E01 with clicky. 












The blade has a lock. Not sure I trust it compared to a liner lock but it's seems ok.







Yes I was in the woods.







and that's all.

Edit. I lied. One more photo.


----------



## iacchus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






RA Hi CRI w/ 17670 tube
XM-18 3.5"


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Awesome KDM, those tridents are so easy on the eye......stunning ! Clip perfectly finishes it off...
Have to look into Emerson a bit more.....when I am brave enough


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks Ven, this is my first Emerson and so far I'm really liking it.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KDM said:


> Thanks Ven, this is my first Emerson and so far I'm really liking it.




Looks a very nice knife, no use here in UK though unless indoors..........does not stop me wanting though

Tbh its the trident that really floats my boat...............love them!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





CRK AND MCGIZMO


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

puinsai, you have some really nice gear, very nice taste in your EDC stuff


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

PSKs seem to always have a both a knife and light be they DIY or purchased. This one is a Tops/Turley. Both Tops knives and Israel Turley are not stupid in this regard. Though I did have to add a convex micro bevel. Small items for sure but in a pinch far better than nothing.






Also in my running pack.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice mr walker!!!


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Zing & tinyDC




(Cell potato pic)


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tachead said:


> Very nice knife and light man:thumbsup:. May I ask what the knife brand is? Very similar blade profile to the Cold Steel Ultimate hunter but, custom I am guessing?



Sorry for the late reply! It is a Custom Demko 5Max


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



sledhead said:


> Sorry for the late reply! It is a Custom Demko 5Max


Thanks man[emoji106] 

What's the approximate price point on that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hopefully you guys are cool with a gun being in the pic. 

Spyderco Native 5 G10, S&W M&P 9c and Fenix LD11.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






strider SNG CC & Okluma TinyDC


----------



## trojansteel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Holy Trinity


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





custom anodized ZT0450 and AeoMk. II


----------



## Agile54

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

M man not sure about the rest here but I like your choice in a carry piece as I have a Shield or a 4.25" M&P CORE w/ an RMR on me EVERY day.


dhunley1 said:


> Hopefully you guys are cool with a gun being in the pic.
> 
> Spyderco Native 5 G10, S&W M&P 9c and Fenix LD11.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dhunley1 said:


> Hopefully you guys are cool with a gun being in the pic.
> 
> Spyderco Native 5 G10, S&W M&P 9c and Fenix LD11.



No problem here.

Bill


----------



## xdayv

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ESEE Izula + Surefire E1D:


----------



## Sphinxxx

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I just looked at a few dozen pages of this thread. It's pretty funny how different the items are in the UK and the US. UK people have small "barely legal" knives they "have no reason to ever carry" and Americans are talking about EDC pistols. LOL. I will refrain from stating my opinion on that matter. Just a funny observation.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Sphinxxx said:


> I will refrain from stating my opinion on that matter. Just a funny observation.



Good idea. Don't want to go off topic here.

Bill


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


> custom anodized ZT0450 and AeoMk. II



What's that knot you always use, for your lanyard? Is it just braided?


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tejasandre said:


> What's that knot you always use, for your lanyard? Is it just braided?


Great question. Maybe he can show how that is tied or a link to it? I tried to do it for about 30 min, and I can't replicate it. lol It sure looks better than my stupid knots. I have tons of leather lace to do it with.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Its called a snake knot. I would suggest going to you tube & watching the many vids on how to tie the knot. It is usually done w/ 550 cord & looks more rounded w/ cord vs. leather cord. Be well...


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks puinsai


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


> Its called a snake knot. I would suggest going to you tube & watching the many vids on how to tie the knot. It is usually done w/ 550 cord & looks more rounded w/ cord vs. leather cord. Be well...



Thank you sir. will do!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





ZT0801 and Sinner 18350 TriEDC


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here is a good tutorial for the snake braid, guys.


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sinner Ti Tri-EDC & Hinderer XM-18 3" slicer


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dhunley1 said:


> Here is a good tutorial for the snake braid, guys.



Yes. Thanks, That is more clear than the other one I found. But, I think I got it now. I am working with leather lace. I should have started out with Paracord. The reason I say that, is I was trying to keep the skin part of the leather facing outwards. 



akhyar said:


> Sinner Ti Tri-EDC & Hinderer XM-18 3" slicer



Very nice set up there. A blue ano clip on that Sinner would match REAL nice!


----------



## trojansteel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



puinsai said:


> ZT0801 and Sinner 18350 TriEDC


.... and what nice coin is that?  Looks pretty cool (the knife and light as well).

Eric


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks @eric242... That is a hobo nickel. You can google it & learn all about them. This particular one is carved on both side.
Be well...


----------



## Tejasandre

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Looks like a hobo nickel

Edit- ninja-ed


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> Very nice set up there. A blue ano clip on that Sinner would match REAL nice!



Thanks. 
A blue ano clip with a matching blue tailcap


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

And..... What are they?


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sexy carry @kdm.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Leatherman Charge TTI and McGizmo Haiku


----------



## flashy bazook

*Re: Knife & Light pics*



RedLED said:


> What about Churchill's Famous speech with regard to the Nazi's possible invasion of the island, in which he states 'We will fight them with broom sticks.' Can you defend yourself against an adversary with a broomstick in 2014?
> 
> It is sad, really, I grew up in Beverly Hills, but I have family In London. It is there I learned how to drive, had my first date, or first of many, was taught how to drink, play darts, drove a Rolls Royce for the first time, wrecked a Rolls Royce for the first (and last) time, got in trouble with the Metropolitan Police for the first time, then got loose, evaded, ran and hid in plain sight of the Metro Police for the only time, (Man they were furious), and years later was married to a very beautiful Latina in St. Andrews, Scotland, (Still married)! How they can be so worried about everything.
> 
> To think this little island had to deal with the Vikings, Napoleon then Hitler's Nazi Blitz. V2 Rockets and ariel bombing that were devastating London. My Auntie had a Nazi bomb come down their chimney and it did not detonate. What did my Aunt do? Well, she made tea! Of course, and no one left the house. The British who raised me were fearless, as were the past 1000 years of generations. There is no mention of Flashlights in the Magna Carta!
> 
> So, a few generations in the future are scared and fearful of a FLASHLIGHT? This little island ruled the world, it makes no sense. The British sword was felt around the globe.
> 
> As for flashlights, or torches as they are referred to in the United Kingdom, there is simply no answer for that...but: God Save The Queen....
> 
> Traveling there, these days I am always suffering a bad case of "Anglofobia,"...the fear of England. Is there an Rx for this?
> 
> Here this though...I still sneak in a Strider, and a Spyderco, or at least two folders, no way will I travel without a knife. Oh, and multiple flashlights of course, can't go over without FLASHLIGHTS!!!
> 
> Sorry to drift, I think it is just stupid in the era of domestic terror attacks to fear a flashlight. Moreover, I am ceased with thought the State of California will ban some of them. If only as another way for innocent decent people to be harassed by the overbearing police we encounter these days, and an insane legislature passing over 1000 new laws a year.
> 
> Really...we are talking about flashlights here. With that, do not underestimate the goofs in Sacramento, it could happen sooner than you may think.
> 
> I can give a thousand year history lesson or lecture on England and the British Empire if you like, although it may be better in an adjacent area of our beloved forums.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> With all best wishes,
> 
> RL



Awesome post!

I just came back from a trip there and everything you say rings true.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KDM said:


>




Stunning............

Have i said i love your trident before :laughing: , knife too..............awesome edc set up Ken


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

This old combo again


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thanks guys! Here's a shot of my Hinderer, Ti Trident, and friends.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Awesome Ken, would look better in my hand though..................


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Some nice quality pieces there.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KDM said:


> Thanks guys! Here's a shot of my Hinderer, Ti Trident, and friends.




Gotta ask.... Where did you find that awesome gas-mask skull bead? I found only one source of similar beads, but it's in the UK.


----------



## Defiars2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




my first post :wave:


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

It is pretty cool!


----------



## jon_slider

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Microtech and Surefire.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Monocrom said:


> Gotta ask.... Where did you find that awesome gas-mask skull bead? I found only one source of similar beads, but it's in the UK.



Thanks guys,
I purchased the skull off of EBay. The seller wasn't from the US but can't remember where exactly. There appears to be some on there from a Florida seller that looks identical, kinda. I installed the trits in the eyes.


----------



## Genna

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Nice. What are they??????


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

The torches look like a SF U2 and a Delghi Iris ....

And is the watch a Sinn 140/142 ?


----------



## Genna

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*

archimedes was right with the Iris...and yes, they looks like a SF U2

Yes, it's a Sinn 142 TiAr


----------



## Genna

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Yes, a Sinn 142 TiAr


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Nice gear, thanks.


----------



## Genna

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Many thanks!


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thank you.


----------



## iacchus

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





zt0900 and Okluma TinyDC


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Tain & Buck Mayo


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Malkoff MDC HA 1AA and a forum "group buy" ESEE Izula II.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Awesome pair!!


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ven said:


> Awesome pair!!



Thanks! It's the "Alabama duo"!


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Kershaw zing & thetasigma prototype


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Reylight Ti Tri-EDC & Hinderer XM-18


----------



## dan_faulkner

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My edc currently looking to upgrade the light though...


----------



## Fa Tre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ti4 and SnG


https://flic.kr/p/GpNmxQ


----------



## Inebriated

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## rikyric

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## rikyric

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

WOW!!


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

All very awesome pieces, but us layman don't know what they are. We need to describe all our lights and knives in all of the photos please.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hanko Cu Twisted Trident and Hinderer Bowie, both with SF dragon clips ....?


----------



## magnumfloyd

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





MSC SnG XL Yeti with my Prometheus Alpha Blue Label.


----------



## dalegribble

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

New guys


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Please guys,
Will be helpful to others if you list down your knives and flashlights.
cheers,


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ven said:


> Looks a very nice knife, no use here in UK though unless indoors..........does not stop me wanting though
> 
> Tbh its the trident that really floats my boat...............love them!



Thank you ven! Please join us on Facebook in the Hanko Machine Works group! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/HankoMachineWorks/


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ven said:


> Awesome KDM, those tridents are so easy on the eye......stunning ! Clip perfectly finishes it off...
> Have to look into Emerson a bit more.....when I am brave enough




Say Ven, me again.  Please join us on Facebook in the 'Emerson's Operators' group!


----------



## egrep

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Jeff Hanko's Machine Works Bronze and Brass Twisted Tridents with '3D' Steel Flame pocket clips. Custom Emerson MV-1 Viper and A100


----------



## rikyric

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



RI Chevy said:


> All very awesome pieces, but us layman don't know what they are. We need to describe all our lights and knives in all of the photos please.



My apologies... 

What we have here is a Jeff Hanko Copper Gunner Grip Twisted Trident with a custom Steel Flame Dragon Clip accompanied by a Hinderer 3.5 XM-18 Bowie Grind working finish lockside stonewashed blade with matching steel flame clip. :devil:


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Thank you sir.
All very nice pieces!


----------



## Marclon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Very nice!


----------



## Genna

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

G&G Hawk R.A.M. II & TnC Key-Lux


----------



## Marclon

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



rikyric said:


> My apologies...
> 
> What we have here is a Jeff Hanko Copper Gunner Grip Twisted Trident with a custom Steel Flame Dragon Clip accompanied by a Hinderer 3.5 XM-18 Bowie Grind working finish lockside stonewashed blade with matching steel flame clip. :devil:




Did the dragon clip come with the light?


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





CRK Sabenza & J Hanko Twisted Trident


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fiddleback Forge Bushfinger and Maratac AAA Copper.


----------



## ncgrass

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Defiars2 said:


> my first post :wave:



Welcome! A great first post too. Beautiful photo. A nice combination


----------



## Fa Tre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Digging this minimalist combo of late


https://flic.kr/p/GbEYnd


----------



## run4jc

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Kinda funny looking but it works - big Hinderer, little Aeon


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Lightweight carry today. 

Maratac AAA, Ruger LCP, and SAK Cadet.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Kershaw Skyline & Oveready


----------



## jdboy

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Pohan Leu Bluephin/HDS 325 Rotary Tactical


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What knife do you have there jdboy?

Bill


----------



## BarryG

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> Kershaw Skyline & Oveready



Nice Skyline old buddy!


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> What knife do you have there jdboy?
> 
> Bill



Aahh yes I forgot to label my post. The knife is a Pohan Leu Bluephin and HDS 325 Tactical Rotary.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



BarryG said:


> Nice Skyline old buddy!



Thanks Barry!


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I tried to look that knife up. Man those are hard to find. One off?? Anyway, super neat. It goes well with that Rotary. 

Also, Not sure, but noticed above: did you know you can quote multiple people in one post? By using the Quote+ button by those you want to quote.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> I tried to look that knife up. Man those are hard to find. One off?? Anyway, super neat. It goes well with that Rotary.
> 
> Also, Not sure, but noticed above: did you know you can quote multiple people in one post? By using the Quote+ button by those you want to quote.



I'm not sure how many knives Pohan makes a year but I don't think it too many. He actually has a new model out now that's a little slimmer top to bottom. Mine has lightening strike carbon fiber with a zirconium bolster. He's working on a Zirc clip to match my bolster at the moment.

Thanks for the quote tip. Still getting used to the Tapatalk format.


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What I carried all weekend while hanging out at home.

Malkoff MDC HA 1AA and a SAK Farmer.


----------



## Sphinxxx

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Just about as lightweight as it gets at half an ounce for the combo. 





Flyweight knives 3" Titanium trout knife and Mecarmy Ti.

EDIT: Well apparently i cant post picture on this forum. That sucks.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Sphinxxx said:


> Just about as lightweight as it gets at half an ounce for the combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyweight knives 3" Titanium trout knife and Mecarmy Ti.
> 
> EDIT: Well apparently i cant post picture on this forum. That sucks.



You need to use a photo hosting site such as Photobucket or similar and then use the insert image button with the URL of the photo.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hanko and Emerson


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

wow wow.................yep and wow

You have some amazing gear Ken, top stuff!!! Is it all user too or too nice to edc


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ven said:


> wow wow.................yep and wow
> 
> You have some amazing gear Ken, top stuff!!! Is it all user too or too nice to edc



Thanks Ven, I use it all. I'm past the point of worrying if it gets damaged, if it does oh well...


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KDM said:


> Thanks Ven, I use it all. I'm past the point of worrying if it gets damaged, if it does oh well...



Like your style and agree with it, life is just too short to keep on the shelf......................then someone else gets a minter to abuse and scratch :laughing:


Use it or loose it


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Carrying this combo today. The PD35 is a bit overkill for EDC, IMO, but I was showing it off to a coworker today. He seems to think his Ultrafire is better than any light I own and I'm a fool for spending more than $25 on a flashlight. He always brags about the Ultrafire and says "focusable beam technology". Needless to say, he's quite annoying and pretty clueless. He also claims that the rechargeable batteries you can buy at Harbor Freight are known to be some of the best on the market. 

Fenix PD35, Spyderco Native 5 G10 and a SAK Cadet.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dhunley1 said:


> Carrying this combo today. The PD35 is a bit overkill for EDC, IMO, but I was showing it off to a coworker today. He seems to think his Ultrafire is better than any light I own and I'm a fool for spending more than $25 on a flashlight. He always brags about the Ultrafire and says "focusable beam technology". Needless to say, he's quite annoying and pretty clueless. He also claims that the rechargeable batteries you can buy at Harbor Freight are known to be some of the best on the market.
> ...........................................
> 
> I know a couple of people like that...........P-ing in the wind!
> 
> But now you know why lights have strobe mode :laughing:


----------



## Linuxology

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

The copper was hiding away. Took a second to spot. 



dhunley1 said:


> Fiddleback Forge Bushfinger and Maratac AAA Copper.


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Typical EDC along side my Kimber and spare mags.

Bradford Guardian3 (disappears on my belt)
Leatherman Juice
Olight S2 Baton
CRK Large Sebenza21





The usual outdoor setup.
Alfa-Knife AK2 Major (custom) O1 with forced patina.
ArmyTek Dobermann (small thrower)
Olight S2 Baton (flood)
L.T. Wright Next Gen D2 with custom sheath.





My gear may not be as beautiful as some that I see here, and drool over, but it's certainly functional.

Seriously! Some of the lights and knives I've seen in this thread...I wish my pocketbook could allow it! Wow!


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ven said:


> But now you know why lights have strobe mode :laughing:



Lol. 



Linuxology said:


> The copper was hiding away. Took a second to spot.



A lot of things are hard to notice when that knife is in the "picture". Love that thing...


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'm a big fan of this thread, in case you guys didn't already notice. :thumbsup:

Carrying this "budget" combo today. 

Ontario Model II, SAK Bantam and Fenix LD09.


----------



## Kekoa61

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Robert Carter Cricket XL & V54 SL2c


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

pls post what your gear is with the pics. thanks!


----------



## trojansteel

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*







Blackheart Gunner 10 and HDS 18650


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Spyderco Dragonfly 2 Salt and Sinner Tri EDC


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice photo & combo for sure. I am trying to figure out where you live based on the leafs. lol Looks like fall leaves?


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



jdboy said:


> I'm not sure how many knives Pohan makes a year but I don't think it too many. He actually has a new model out now that's a little slimmer top to bottom. Mine has lightening strike carbon fiber with a zirconium bolster. He's working on a Zirc clip to match my bolster at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for the quote tip. Still getting used to the Tapatalk format.



Leu Hamachi ... also an exquisite item


----------



## KDM

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Small Sebenza and Hanko Zr Trident


----------



## uofaengr

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



KDM said:


> Small Sebenza and Hanko Zr Trident



Very nice combo.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

No school like the old school...
Gerber Realtree and Surefire Incan G2 Realtree...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-05/40A455A9-FCA4-46BD-869F-9ED966C1F172.jpg


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Or...my Benchmade Nitrous Stryker with my Sunwayman C25VN "formerly known as King of Thrones"...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-05/DADBE635-75FE-492E-84F6-A5CF3F20BB49.jpg


----------



## Kekoa61

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sam Johnston Tanto Navaja & Sinner Tri EDC Custom


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> No school like the old school...
> Gerber Realtree and Surefire Incan G2 Realtree...
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-05/40A455A9-FCA4-46BD-869F-9ED966C1F172.jpg



Thats odd, I can't seem to see anything at all in that picture? 



Kekoa61 said:


> Sam Johnston Tanto Navaja & Sinner Tri EDC Custom


Nice rig there for sure amigo! Need to add some blue trits in that light. That would match up really well!


----------



## fireman9170

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Knives and flashlights are certainly two of my biggest weaknesses. I have way more than I know what to do with of both.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



fireman9170 said:


> Knives and flashlights are certainly two of my biggest weaknesses. I have way more than I know what to do with of both.


Pictures or it didn't happen! ha. Welcome to the forum. Seriously, post some pics!


----------



## lightlover

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> *.................. Welcome to the forum. Seriously, post some pics ..*.



Yeah - *Str8stroke *means it! 


(Him Big Guy)


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

@str8stroke, That photo was taken in Key West, FL last week. I travel lots, so keep up w/ me bro...
Be well.


----------



## roger-roger

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

w/early 90's Delica


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Key West is so pretty. Been there. It did rain a lot during my brief stay.


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Sigma customs prototype & small insingo


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tejasandre said:


> Sigma customs prototype & small insingo



That must be customer's first Sigma custom's photo in the wild? :twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Praetorian T, Spy Tri-V3, my handy as heck Crocobiner about to snack on some screws. I posted some other pics in the "Photos of your lights" thread. Like a idiot, I was meaning to post them here. So I will post a different one here.
Anyways, I was starting rebuilding/fixing a old swing for a friend. They keep it hanging under a old oak tree. I bet the tree is over 300 years old. I unloaded it from my truck and sat it down in the grass. Then I was like, hmmmmm, it would look cool if I empty my pockets on that old swing and take some pics before I clean it up. We are so strange. Anyways, the swing looks so cool, I tried to talk them into letting me make them a new one and I could keep this one. I love all the growth on it. But they have some sentimental attachment to it. So, no dice. 
I will have to pressure wash it, then replace/rebuild, sand, prime and then they want chalk paint! Yeah, then they want chalk paint done with a patina/antique look. I was like, um ok it looks killer now?? But they actually want to sit on it. 
Of course soon as I start the project, I get the pressure washer out, try starting it, only to find.....I will have to rebuild the carb on it before I get to the swing! Stupid me, put the wrong fuel in it last year and it gummed up the carb over winter. I hate this corn fuel or whatever. I have 5 or so different fuel tanks for stuff. lol
Enough venting/rambling: Pic time


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You have some awesome gear str8,


----------



## GODOFWAR

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Str8stroke said:


> Praetorian T, Spy Tri-V3, my handy as heck Crocobiner about to snack on some screws. I posted some other pics in the "Photos of your lights" thread. Like a idiot, I was meaning to post them here. So I will post a different one here.
> Anyways, I was starting rebuilding/fixing a old swing for a friend. They keep it hanging under a old oak tree. I bet the tree is over 300 years old. I unloaded it from my truck and sat it down in the grass. Then I was like, hmmmmm, it would look cool if I empty my pockets on that old swing and take some pics before I clean it up. We are so strange. Anyways, the swing looks so cool, I tried to talk them into letting me make them a new one and I could keep this one. I love all the growth on it. But they have some sentimental attachment to it. So, no dice.
> I will have to pressure wash it, then replace/rebuild, sand, prime and then they want chalk paint! Yeah, then they want chalk paint done with a patina/antique look. I was like, um ok it looks killer now?? But they actually want to sit on it.
> Of course soon as I start the project, I get the pressure washer out, try starting it, only to find.....I will have to rebuild the carb on it before I get to the swing! Stupid me, put the wrong fuel in it last year and it gummed up the carb over winter. I hate this corn fuel or whatever. I have 5 or so different fuel tanks for stuff. lol
> Enough venting/rambling: Pic time



Where can I buy the spy tri?


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



akhyar said:


> That must be customer's first Sigma custom's photo in the wild? :twothumbs



You're supposed to be looking at my new knife! 
Lol, it's his 2nd prototype. Still waiting on my production version. Looks the the first 3 on the list should be getting theirs soon, they've been updated to complete on the list.


----------



## Genna

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Fivemega 2x 26650/Triple70, Extrema Ratio Col Moscin, Fivemega 2x 26500 Turbo head/Single70


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

OMG Jess that Praetorian is HUGE!! SPYs are not little and that knife dwarfs that light!


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



GODOFWAR said:


> Where can I buy the spy tri?



Latest sign up is here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-Signup-Sales-thread-is-now-lt-lt-OPEN-gt-gt


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Tejasandre said:


> You're supposed to be looking at my new knife!
> Lol, it's his 2nd prototype. Still waiting on my production version. Looks the the first 3 on the list should be getting theirs soon, they've been updated to complete on the list.




Lol!
Nice CRK Insingo though.
The lighting makes the titanium handle almost looks like white colour.
Is the difference in colour between the S35vn blade and titanium handle very obvious?


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



akhyar said:


> Lol!
> Nice CRK Insingo though.
> The lighting makes the titanium handle almost looks like white colour.
> Is the difference in colour between the S35vn blade and titanium handle very obvious?



Bad iPhone pic. Yes the handles are much darker than the blade.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



nbp said:


> OMG Jess that Praetorian is HUGE!! SPYs are not little and that knife dwarfs that light!



LOL, It is a beast and I went with the "smaller" T not the Ti.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Benchmade and Sinner


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Don't forget the Seecamp. LOL


----------



## mckeand13

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tex.proud said:


> Typical EDC along side my Kimber and spare mags.
> 
> Bradford Guardian3 (disappears on my belt)
> Leatherman Juice
> Olight S2 Baton
> CRK Large Sebenza21



Tex.Proud,

Is that really a Bradford G3 or is it a G2? I've got both and I couldn't imagine EDC'ing the G3. I haven't seen a horizontal sheath for a G3 either. Sweet knife regardless!


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mckeand13 said:


> Tex.Proud,
> 
> Is that really a Bradford G3 or is it a G2? I've got both and I couldn't imagine EDC'ing the G3. I haven't seen a horizontal sheath for a G3 either. Sweet knife regardless!



That's the G3 in M390. Great little blade. I also have the G4 with a Kydex sheath and new contoured handle scales for the camp site and such. Don't EDC it.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ed Martin WTK and my ODL


----------



## mckeand13

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tex.proud said:


> That's the G3 in M390. Great little blade. I also have the G4 with a Kydex sheath and new contoured handle scales for the camp site and such. Don't EDC it.



It was a long day. I was off by one number.

Similar to what you're doing I sometimes EDC the G3 (in back pocket) and the G4 is for camping.


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What is that pen?

Bill


----------



## mckeand13

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

http://www.kaweco-pen.com/en/Schrei...lschreiber/aluminium-sport-kugelschreiber.php


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




ZT0900 & Sinner TriEDC


----------



## Thin Man

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Father Azmodius

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





Benchmade 665s, custom railroad tie knife, TNC acrylic host with a red nailbender drop in, OR body and Triad with a Cryos head, and last but not least, a wasp with a brass 20mm body and original Surefire tail. 





A close up of the RR knife


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> What is that pen?
> 
> Bill


As *mckeand13* linked above, it's a Kaweco AL Sport Raw Finish BP. Excellent pocket[able] EDC Pen I must say!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

CRK and McGizmo


----------



## Tejasandre

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*



puinsai said:


> CRK and McGizmo



You got the best gear! :thumbsup:

(Doesn't even mention the Rolie)


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice Mule and Mnandi! My CRK collection has grown, I'm due for some McG and Sebbie pics. A large 21 box elder burl just arrived today and it's pretty!


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Light carry
Benchmade Nakamura 484-1 and Olight S1.

They do have matching blue trim


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

tejasandre & nbp, thank you for the kind words...


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Malkoff MDC HA 1AA and an ESEE Izula II in a holstex sheath. A very tough combo for EDC.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Trying to share this photo of (Nichia) MBI zoom head (10250? cell), TrustFire (10440 cell) Z-10, DQG clicky 2 levels 'next mode' (10440 cell), and Spyderco Atlantic Salt.


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1J37dA07hqLWGphTW9VeGhFN1k

These tools are for daytime use. Although the Z-10 is said to be made of aluminum, it is way too heavy (may be brass under the seemingly durable gold coating). The DQG needs a button top cell because of reverse polarity protection.

The part of the yellow scale exposed to the sunlight above the (sanded) clip has faded from long term carry. CPF member, Nitroz, used epoxy mixed with glow powder for one Grimloc mini carabiner. I used a hacksaw to cut down the button on the other Grimloc, to minimize chance of accidentally opening the little biner.


----------



## mwramos76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hello mwramos76, welcome to CPF. What knife ad flashlight do you have there?

Bill


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Dang that look like a Peak [FONT=Lucida Grande, Lucida, Verdana, sans-serif]Ultra X.[/FONT]


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Woods Walker said:


> Dang that look like a Peak Ultra X.



You're right. I just googled it.

Bill


----------



## ChrisGarrett

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Hello mwramos76, welcome to CPF. What knife ad flashlight do you have there?
> 
> Bill



Knife looks like a Zero Tolerance with carbon fiber scales. Perhaps the 0770CF?

Chris


----------



## eraursls1984

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ChrisGarrett said:


> Knife looks like a Zero Tolerance with carbon fiber scales. Perhaps the 0770CF?
> 
> Chris


It's a 0562


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> You're right. I just googled it.
> 
> Bill



I have been stalking the Peak website for years. Always wanting one but never doing it.




Electronics are exclusively potted in Thermal Epoxy for reliability, shock and water resistance.
Two different standard beam patterns: Medium angle optic for general lighting needs or Narrow angle optic for longer range use.
All openings are O-Ring sealed for water resistance.
Protective windows are made of unbreakable polycarbonate scratch resistant material.
Positive battery contacts are made of solid brass.

Made in the USA as well. I don't know how much longer I can hold out.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I have two Peaks (Eiger Ultra X's) & love them. Stop punishing yourself & buy one Woods Walker.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Jeff Hanko Twisted Trident & Kizer Gemini


----------



## Ladd

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Peak and Panchenko


----------



## wildcatter

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Well this is an update with my latest addition to the family of light's,,,, my TN-36 UT,,, I think I'm done adding fer a while,,, I think I have all my scenario's covered for the time being,,,,, we'll see how long that last?


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Olight S2 and a L.T. Wright Next Gen.


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Custom Alfa-Knife AK2 Major and the Fenix UC35


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nite core MT1A and a Survive! Knives GSO 4.


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ArmyTek Dobermann and Survive! Knives GSO 5.1


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Manker T01 and Spyderco Paramilitary 2


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tex.proud said:


> Olight S2 and a L.T. Wright Next Gen.



LT and Dan make some great knives. Too bad about the split up but now we get two companies to buy from rather than one!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Boker and Tain


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Ted, Some neat pics of those Survive knives. All the pics are great. 

Pui, that is a cool finish on that Boker.


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Woods Walker said:


> LT and Dan make some great knives. Too bad about the split up but now we get two companies to buy from rather than one!



True! Unfortunately I don't have any of Dan's work. Just the Next Gen and a Small Workhorse from LT. It is a whittling son-of-a-gun! As with flashlights within this forum, knives are sort of the same. You feel compelled to improve upon what you have. Kinda hard to do with a LT blade.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Hinderer & Okluma


----------



## K1W1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

ProTech Runt McLux.PD.III Rock River Keychain Lantern SF.Titan+






That's all folks!


----------



## TheRealSpinner

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I wouldn't call myself a brand snob, but clearly, once I find a brand I like, I stick with it!




Left to right (and order of purchase, however, both of the blades were purchased long before any torches)-
Zebralight H602w
Zebralight SC63w
Zebralight SC600w III HI
Zebralight SC600w III
Spyderco Lava
Spyderco Techno

Everything gets used as often as possible. No show-pieces here. 😊


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TheRealSpinner said:


> I wouldn't call myself a brand snob, but clearly, once I find a brand I like, I stick with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right (and order of purchase, however, both of the blades were purchased long before any torches)-
> Zebralight H602w
> Zebralight SC63w
> Zebralight SC600w III HI
> Zebralight SC600w III
> Spyderco Lava
> Spyderco Techno
> 
> Everything gets used as often as possible. No show-pieces here. 



I can wholeheartedly agree with the Spyderco blades. I have a few amongst other, but keep coming back to them for EDC. As for the ZL's, I don't have any yet. Been looking at on for my next light purchase.

Tex.Proud


----------



## mwramos76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Hello mwramos76, welcome to CPF. What knife ad flashlight do you have there?
> 
> Bill



Thanks for the welcome. Sorry for the late reply. Knife is a ZT0562CF and the torch is a Peak Led Solutions Eiger Ultra


----------



## mwramos76

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Woods Walker said:


> I have been stalking the Peak website for years. Always wanting one but never doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electronics are exclusively potted in Thermal Epoxy for reliability, shock and water resistance.
> Two different standard beam patterns: Medium angle optic for general lighting needs or Narrow angle optic for longer range use.
> All openings are O-Ring sealed for water resistance.
> Protective windows are made of unbreakable polycarbonate scratch resistant material.
> Positive battery contacts are made of solid brass.
> 
> Made in the USA as well. I don't know how much longer I can hold out.



Buy one. You won't regret it


----------



## gotothelight

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Knife is a Puma from the late 80's.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

.....and, your knife is a what?

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Looks like a Puma SGB series Ranger 30 with a black titanium coated blade, Bill. 

I love those classic Puma knives. But they tend to command nearly outrageous premiums for some odd reason. Been that way for years. Even odder considering their quality isn't as good as it was years, even decades, back.


----------



## MAD777

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



gotothelight said:


> Knife is a Puma from the late 80's.


Very nice combination!


----------



## ChrisGarrett

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice AI and SB PMII. .308? 4-16x56?

Chris


----------



## gotothelight

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



ChrisGarrett said:


> Nice AI and SB PMII. .308? 4-16x56?
> 
> Chris




Thanks. 7.62 with a 10x42 fixed. Less confusing for old guys.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*





HDS 250 rotary with 18650 extension, Zero Tolerance 0561. Looked for this knife for quite some time, and finally found one on ebay.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Two is one and one is none. A rule I like to enforce within larger PSKs.









Knife and light set #1. Keychain LED light/charger and SAK camper.











Combo number 2 from the same kit. Gossman PSK and Fenix E01.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



gotothelight said:


> Thanks. 7.62 with a 10x42 fixed. Less confusing for old guys.



You've got nice taste in rifles and glass.

I've got a 5-25x56 P4 mounted on a TRG-42 in 338LM and love that scope.

Chris


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Aaron Frederick and Malkoff


----------



## dmattaponi

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Thrunite 1Av2, and Victorinox Craftsman


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






That's all for now.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

What is the knife, lower picture.?

Bill


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> What is the knife, lower picture.?
> 
> Bill


Greetings *Bill*! If referencing *Post#3272*, then it's a Benchmade Griptilian 551. :wave:


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



kj2 said:


> HDS 250 rotary with 18650 extension, Zero Tolerance 0561. Looked for this knife for quite some time, and finally found one on ebay.



Love that ZT! I have only one, the 0566FDEBW. Awesome blades! Like the light too, but don't own a HDS yet. A little rich for my pocket, but on my Torch Bucketlist.


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dmattaponi said:


>



Can't beat a SAK! Have a couple. Which model is that? Mine are Campers.


----------



## BloodLust

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Woods Walker, what brand is that solar powered keychain light/cellphone charger?


Went to a formal event so I went minimalist.

Fenix KM3 framelock knife. (For a time, Fenix also sold knives and not just lights.)
Jetbeam Mini-1 
Utilikey
Gerber Shard prybar


----------



## dmattaponi

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

It's a Craftsman. Campers are nice too. Hard to find a bad SAK


----------



## kj2

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tex.proud said:


> Love that ZT! I have only one, the 0566FDEBW. Awesome blades! Like the light too, but don't own a HDS yet. A little rich for my pocket, but on my Torch Bucketlist.



That's is also a cool blade. Like the FDE color handle.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Blind Horse Knives Bush Pig (actually in the bush) and AT Predator standard V 2.5


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



BloodLust said:


> Woods Walker, what brand is that solar powered keychain light/cellphone charger?



bell and howell. The local Big-Y super market had them on clearance for 5 bucks so bought 4. Kept 2 and gave the others away. They work well within the limitations of a maybe 450 mAh lithium ion (guessing) battery and small solar cell. I don't think people understood those limitation and the advertising on TV didn't help. LOL!


----------



## Rossymeister

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*







Been carrying this combo for around a week now.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Nice combo Decide.


----------



## jdboy

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Chris Reeves Insingo and Prometheus Alpha Custom


----------



## JWBII

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



dhunley1 said:


> I'm a big fan of this thread, in case you guys didn't already notice. :thumbsup:
> 
> Carrying this "budget" combo today.
> 
> Ontario Model II, SAK Bantam and Fenix LD09.



I carry the same SAK.... Simple and just the right size for me. I've lost a couple so when I find them I buy 2 at a time lol.

Where did you find the little clip you have on the key ring?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I've got one of those clips. It's a Tec-accesories P-7. Been using it for over a year. Not sure how that member feels about it, but despite the low price-tag and the concept, I don't recommend it at all. It tends to open up more and more over time from simply using the clip. Pretty soon, you don't get a tight fit when clipping it. Opens up so much, you could lose whatever gear it's attached to. 

I'm actually ordering a completely different clip design from another company when I get home in a few hours. Also, my P-7 came not attached to its tiny split ring. With no instructions on how to attach it. To say it was a migraine inducing feat to attach it would be an understatement. On EDCF Forums awhile back, I had a chance to address that issue with the owner of the company since (back then) all their advertising clearly showed the ring attached. I found him to be, and this is only my opinion of him based on our back and forth postings on one topic, an arrogant jerk. For Jon's sake, since the guy advertised on EDCF, I decided to no longer converse with him. Jon is a good guy. I didn't want him to possibly lose a sponsor based on my calling the guy out on his B.S.


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

On my desk Victorinox Swiss Army Knife Tinkerer Deluxe SF.Titan+ Kaweco AL Sport BP Victorinox Swiss Army Knife Folding Twine Knife a.k.a. Baker's Knife :


----------



## ncgrass

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Deleted.


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Victorinox Swiss Army Knife Folding Twine Knife a.k.a. Baker's Knife Lumintop Ti Tool AAA


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Guys, please identify your images. What knife is that?

Bill


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Guys, please identify your images. What knife is that?
> 
> Bill


Will do, thanks!

V.SAK Folding Twine Knife a.k.a. Baker's Knife.


----------



## RobertMM

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*






CRKT M-16-14SFG
SF E1DL


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

A sebbie and a ZL. 
http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums...e Uploads/IMG_20160607_204949_zpsmfu8knwb.jpg


----------



## trojansteel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*






Blackheart Gunner 10 + HDS Clicky


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Guys, please identify your images. What knife is that?
> 
> Bill





trojansteel said:


> ??


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


Same thoughts. Then I found this:



trojansteel said:


> Blackheart Gunner 10 . . .


----------



## trojansteel

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My apologies: Blackheart Gunner 10 + HDS Clicky


----------



## msim

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Got my first Benchmade Mini Griptillian w/OD Green scales & coated 154CM steel blade along with my bored Surefire 6P with Cryos bezel and Torchlab V5 triple inside. The only light source in the room came from my Zebralight SC600wMkIII on turbo & ceiling bounced.


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

My new acquisitions.
Spyderco Chaparral CF & Astrolux S41 quad Nichia 219B


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

akhyar, So cool!!!! I have those two items in shopping carts! I am trying to decide if I want them. Too weird you would post a pic of both of them. Tell me, how easy is it to open the Chap? Can you open it with your "birdie" finger?? Know what I mean? 

I was really drooling over Ti scale ones! They call it "Stepped Titanium". If anyone hasn't seen those, search them up. Talk about fine looking knife! Anyways, I want to be able to flick it open. I am a flicker (except for Reeves knives).


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Out of the box, I can only open it using my thumb.
There's no way this will flick open using the "birdie" finger.
I haven't seen anyone flick this bugger open using their middle finger in any of the youtube reviews I've came across, so I accepted the limitation of this knife when I ordered it.
If after break-in or heavy usage this knife can be flicked open, I would consider that a bonus.

If I'm not mistaken, the stepped titanium comes in 2 versions.
I read somewhere, BF maybe, than an owner of a blue anodized handle complaint that his handle change colour or faded in some parts, so maybe the non-anodized version is a better option.


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Knife and Light at work!

Zebralight SC600w MKIII XHP35 Hi and a L.T. Wright Next Gen






Tex.Proud


----------



## MBBL1315

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Hinderer XM-18 w/ Sunwayman V11r


----------



## MBBL1315

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*




Hinderer XM-18 spanto and Maratac ti AAA


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Guys, please identify your images.
> 
> Bill


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

You'll have to say it in sign language.


----------



## MBBL1315

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

:twothumbs


RI Chevy said:


> You'll have to say it in sign language.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tex.proud said:


> Knife and Light at work!
> 
> Zebralight SC600w MKIII XHP35 Hi and a L.T. Wright Next Gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tex.Proud



Nice LT. The light is ok as well.


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Mix-N-Match[ing] Lumintop Cu Tool AAA & Lumintop Ti Tool AAA w/V.SAK Tinker:


----------



## aris1234

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## mjpgolf1

*Knife &amp; Light pics.*

Does this count?





Lights:
-OLIGHT
S1 Baton
S2 Baton
S2 Baton "copper"
S10R II
S15R
S30R II
I3S
-ZEBRALIGHT
SC5
SC52
-FENIX
LD09
LD02
E11
-NITECORE
EC11
MT2A
P12
-THRUNITE
TI3
-STREAMLIGHT
Protac 2L
Microstream
Stylus Pro
-LUMINTOP
Tool

Knives:
-BENCHMADE
555HG Mini Griptilian "black/satin"
555HG Mini Griptilian "blue/satin"
555-1 Mini Griptilian CPM20 G10
550-1 Griptilian CPM20 G10
698 Foray
904 Mini Stryker
-SPYDERCO
Paramilitary 2 "black/black"
Gayle Bradley 2
Sage 2
Sage 3
Dragonfly 2
Delica 4
Tenacious
Persistance
-CHRIS REEVE
Small Sebenza 21 "Insigno"
-KERSHAW
Scallion "olive/black" this was my first decent knife and the one that got me hooked so I keep it for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

I'll allow it. NICE!


----------



## akhyar

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



mjpgolf1 said:


> Does this count?



But you have to identify all your knives and torches in the photo 
I saw few Spydys, few BMs Grip, a Seb, a Kershaw
Btw, nice collection there


----------



## TKC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*








*SnG, Mini A-100, and Malkoff MDC SHO.*


----------



## mjpgolf1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



akhyar said:


> But you have to identify all your knives and torches in the photo
> I saw few Spydys, few BMs Grip, a Seb, a Kershaw
> Btw, nice collection there



Thanks for the kind words. 

I listed the lights and knives in the post above. Lol. Took up quite a bit of space.


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



mjpgolf1 said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights:
> -OLIGHT
> S1 Baton
> S2 Baton
> S2 Baton "copper"
> S10R II
> S15R
> S30R II
> I3S
> -ZEBRALIGHT
> SC5
> SC52
> -FENIX
> LD09
> LD02
> E11
> -NITECORE
> EC11
> MT2A
> P12
> -THRUNITE
> TI3
> -STREAMLIGHT
> Protac 2L
> Microstream
> Stylus Pro
> -LUMINTOP
> Tool
> 
> Knives:
> -BENCHMADE
> 555HG Mini Griptilian "black/satin"
> 555HG Mini Griptilian "blue/satin"
> 555-1 Mini Griptilian CPM20 G10
> 550-1 Griptilian CPM20 G10
> 698 Foray
> 904 Mini Stryker
> -SPYDERCO
> Paramilitary 2 "black/black"
> Gayle Bradley 2
> Sage 2
> Sage 3
> Dragonfly 2
> Delica 4
> Tenacious
> Persistance
> -CHRIS REEVE
> Small Sebenza 21 "Insigno"
> -KERSHAW
> Scallion "olive/black" this was my first decent knife and the one that got me hooked so I keep it for sentimental reasons.



Ummmm...Yeah! Nice collection.

Tex.Proud


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TKC said:


>



I recognize the knives, but what light? I probably should know, but I've been into knives much longer than lights.

Tex.Proud


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Looks like Malkoff MDC ... Strider and Emerson


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Nice pics guys! :thumbsup:




@_Bill
_Do you think the add title can help?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

erehwyrevekool said:


> Nice pics guys! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_Bill
> _Do you think the add title can help?



Yes, if ok with Monocrom.

Bill


----------



## srvctec

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## TKC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



archimedes said:


> Looks like Malkoff MDC ... Strider and Emerson



*Malkoff MDC SHO to be exact.** ** SnG & Mini A-100. *


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



TKC said:


> *Malkoff MDC SHO to be exact.** ** SnG & Mini A-100. *


Those would've been all of my guesses ... thanks for confirming


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Bullzeyebill View Post
> 
> Guys, please identify your images.
> 
> Bill





srvctec said:


>


Assuming that's a ZL & BM(?) Don't know for sure, until . . .


----------



## srvctec

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



CLHC said:


> Assuming that's a ZL & BM(?) Don't know for sure, until . . .


Yep, sorry. My manners were apparently absent this am. 

ZL SC62w and BM Contego.


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Lumintop Copper Tool AAA & Shun Higo-No Kami PS/GK DM5900


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> Yes, if ok with Monocrom.
> 
> Bill




I don't mind, Bill. I think it would help out many new members just getting addicted to lights & knives. 

Here's to being an enabler. :thumbsup:


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Monocrom said:


> I don't mind, Bill. I think it would help out many new members just getting addicted to lights & knives.
> 
> Here's to being an enabler. :thumbsup:



Done.

Bill


----------



## CLHC

River Rock, Shun Higo-No Kami & Riedel Bar Single Malt Whisky Vinum


----------



## jdboy

Calavera Cutlery El Patron, Malkoff MDC, and Surefire 6P


----------



## ericjohn

My first edc knife was a Winchester lock-back knife with surgical stainless steel blade and rubber grips.





Since January of 2005 I have edced a knife on and off (unless I had to travel or enter a weapon free zone.) It wasn't always my trusty old Winchester I bought in that said month, but a plethora of others over the years.

Since May of 2005, I have edced a flashlight. I believe the model number was a Garrity KA009, but I'm not 100% sure. But when I purchased this flashlight, it was around the time when "tactical" style flashlights were beginning to be marketed to the public like never before. I truly believe Operation Enduring Freedom and Operation Iraqi Freedom played a part in tactical flashlights becoming a household item. Support or rebuttal for this opinion is welcomed. Anyway, I don't have this flashlight in my possession anymore because I gave it to a friend.

In December of 2005 I got my first Mini Maglite and in February of 2006 I got my Victorinox Fieldmaster. I edced them for the next few months.
This picture was taken in April of 2006:





I first got the idea to edc a Swiss Army Knife and Mini Maglite together when I saw them bundled in a package at Target. It was a Victorinox Recruit 2 with an incandescent AAA Mini Maglite. There are other threads referencing this gift set at Target on here (Candle Power Forums.)
In April of this year (2016), I had acquired a new old stock of this gift set on ebay. It was in the sealed original packaging.
Here are some pictures:

The front






The back




The package says Copyright 2005.

Here is a picture of them out of the package after they have been in my edc backpack (Victorinox Trooper) for the past few months:





I carry these plus several other flashlights in my backpack or pockets, depending on the daily situation...


----------



## blah9

Here are my EDCs lately. The knife is brand-new (Benchmade Griptilian) and the flashlight is the Fenix TK09 (older edition, not the new one). I won the flashlight during the winter Fenix giveaway! I'm really happy with both of these devices, and the knife is my first nice folder. I can't wait to take it camping and I've been using it in the kitchen in the meantime for fun haha.


----------



## puinsai

Buck Mayo + Muyshondt Aeon Mk III


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Once again, what are they?


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*

^
^
^
Photos with no description:



Bullzeyebill said:


> Guys, please identify your images. What knife is that?
> 
> Bill


----------



## Fa Tre

https://flic.kr/p/JmcHhN

SAK Pioneer
Eagletac D25A


----------



## trojansteel

Malkoff MDC

Caswell CK3


----------



## irongate

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics.*



CLHC said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> Photos with no description:



Some of us that are new here need help in what the flashlights are? Thank You for your help


----------



## archimedes

Looks like a Buck Mayo and Muyshondt Aeon Mk III


----------



## jskelton

DSK Tactical Diamondback v2 Prototype with Timascus standoffs and clip. 
Hanko Twisted Ti Trident


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## jskelton

Dustin Turpin/Tashi Bharucha collab "Flash". Only 5 were made (was supposed to be a run of ten), and this was the first one.
Hanko Twisted Ti Trident














Can we slip guns in too? Here's my Ed Brown Kobra Carry Bobtail


----------



## RI Chevy




----------



## jskelton

Kind of a mismatch here, a very cheap torch with a very expensive knife LOL

Jim Burke/Tashi Bharucha collab "VSS" (stands for Villain Super Sonic). Run of 10, but only 2 were made like mine with this milling. All hand made, no CNC or waterjet is used by Jim. Also, he freehand grinds everything, so no matter how insane the grind is, it's all done freehand, no jigs or fixtures of any kind. This model is a blend of Jim's Villain design and Tashi's Super Sonic design.

The light is an inexpensive but IMO damn awesome little Maratac-123 in steel.


----------



## jskelton

Same knife as in last post, now with the Tain Aura


----------



## jskelton

Tony Marfione Custom Combat Interceptor #001 with mirror polished Elmax blade
Hanko Twisted Ti Trident


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jskelton, Who are you, Batman or Bruce Wayne? :thinking:

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Don't hold back on the good stuff ... [emoji14]


----------



## eraursls1984

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



archimedes said:


> Don't hold back on the good stuff ... [emoji14]


Jim's going to make us wait for the good stuff. Can't wait for his pic of the Harbor Freight freebie 3xAAA and M-Tech combo.


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



eraursls1984 said:


> Jim's going to make us wait for the good stuff. Can't wait for his pic of the Harbor Freight freebie 3xAAA and M-Tech combo.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

I hope this skelton guy sticks around. Man, he or she (never know) has come with the thunder! lol Killer gear & killer photo skills. Keep them coming!

My EDC desk dump for the day:




Tuff Writer Mini
D25A Ti
Spyderco Pacific Salt in H1 baby.
Lueneburg Necker/bottler/pryer
Hank by The Wife.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

ZT0450 + Prometheus Beta QR


----------



## jdboy

Gonna suck posting pics after Jim came in lol. Just kidding Jim, love the photos!

Spyderco Myrtle and Malkoff MDC


----------



## CLHC

"Same as it ever was"

Lumintop Cu Tool AAA & Swiss Army Knife Classic Alox


----------



## mckeand13

trojansteel said:


> Malkoff MDC
> 
> Caswell CK3



That is a sweet knife!


----------



## akhyar

Spyderco Chaparral CF & Olight S1 Baton


----------



## ericjohn

So I had mentioned that I had given away my first "edc" light some time ago. Well tonight I have acquired a replacement. It will probably be a shelf queen, but my Winchester knife will be reunited with the metal Garrity LED flashlight it knew ~11 years ago.

Here is the flashlight with its pouch:





Notice the lanyard is missing. The lenses might not be there either but I don't care.

This is the "tactical" switch.




In retrospect it somewhat resembles the Sure Fire 6 from the 1980s.


And here again is my trusty Winchester knife:





An older picture of my Winchester Knife:





Hopefully soon the Garrity flashlight will be in my mailbox!


----------



## CLHC

Bullzeyebill said:


> . . . please identify your images.


I'm ***ming here, that some don't read/re-read the title and prior posts? :huh::duh2:


----------



## jskelton

Brian Tighe/Joel Pirela collab "Bengal". Made in 2009 as a run of ten, this is number 7, Joel's personal knife that he sold to me a couple of years ago. There's a long story that goes into this one, but I won't bore you with it. I did make a YT video about it though if you care to know more.

Cool Fall Spy 007 Sapphire.


----------



## trojansteel

mckeand13 said:


> That is a sweet knife!



Thanks!


----------



## puinsai

ZT0450 + 47's Preon1


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*


----------



## Father Azmodius

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



tex.proud said:


> Knife and Light at work!
> 
> Zebralight SC600w MKIII XHP35 Hi and a L.T. Wright Next Gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tex.Proud



I see a 216 ( or B tool), a turtle, and a good filter probe.


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Spyderco Native 5 and a Fenix LD11.


----------



## trojansteel

Graham stubby and HDS


----------



## nein166

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

LOL IRL that would make a great April Fools Video on his Youtube channel

EDIT: this would have made more sense if I'd correctly replied with quote from eraursls1984 
"Jim's going to make us wait for the good stuff. Can't wait for his pic of the Harbor Freight freebie 3xAAA and M-Tech combo."


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Koenig Arius with Timascus backspacer and LUX-RC FL33


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Astonishing, you have exquisite taste Jim, i bow down:bow: in unworthiness .


----------



## MAD777

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



jskelton said:


> Koenig Arius with Timascus backspacer and LUX-RC FL33



At first, I thought it was a picture of two spaceships trying to dock! 😀

Beautifully futuristic!!


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



ven said:


> Astonishing, you have exquisite taste Jim, i bow down:bow: in unworthiness .



lol, thanks


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Today's carry: Koenig Arius again, Tain Damascus Aura


----------



## Czechmate1

Peak Eiger with 2aa body & Benchmade 530 featherlight combo...


----------



## tex.proud

The Alfa-Knife AK 2 Major got some use today clearing brush from around a terminal. ZL SC600w MKIII thrown in for thread relevance. 






Tex.Proud


----------



## trojansteel

Czechmate1 said:


> Peak Eiger with 2aa body & Benchmade 530 featherlight combo...



That AA peak is nuts!


----------



## puinsai

Nomad + Tinydc


----------



## nein166

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



jskelton said:


>



This Knifep0rn is totally NSFW


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Twisted Trident + ZT


----------



## jskelton

Today's combo: Marfione Custom / Koji Hara collab Closer with mirror polished Elmax blade. 

Hanko Twisted Ti Trident.


----------



## ven

When i see puinsai or jskelton, i just know once i click on the thread i am going to be treated to an overload of eye candy , amazing guys............WOW


----------



## jskelton

ven said:


> When i see puinsai or jskelton, i just know once i click on the thread i am going to be treated to an overload of eye candy , amazing guys............WOW



Haha, Thank You. I do believe in carrying the best.... 


Combos. 


( •_•)

( •_•) ⌐■-■

(⌐■_■


----------



## ven

I believe in you carrying the best too, in fact i expect nothing less!!! ................for all future posts


----------



## Str8stroke

gesh....and we have the dreaded RED KEY! When does it end with this guy?


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Can we make photo requests @jskelton ? ... lol

Maybe something Rockstead with YXR7, and a Photon Fanatic Double Grooved DLC ?


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



archimedes said:


> Can we make photo requests @jskelton ? ... lol
> 
> Maybe something Rockstead with YXR7, and a Photon Fanatic Double Grooved DLC ?



I think so, if he doesn't have it now, he will probably commission a bespoke for his collection! Then tease us, unworthy peons, with his tantalizing photography skills! :touche:

Footnote: I am in the process of getting a Reverse Home Equity loan to keep up and compete with him! <----That is Sarc! lol I am not a jealous kind, I am just happy we have someone here willing to take the time to show off some impressive gear. Makes my collection look weak!


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Joking aside, the gear and photos are beautiful ... and it is always nice to see another new member gaining an appreciation for these amazing creations


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



archimedes said:


> Can we make photo requests @jskelton ? ... lol
> 
> Maybe something Rockstead with YXR7, and a Photon Fanatic Double Grooved DLC ?



Hmmm, let's see what's in my pocket today.....



Str8stroke said:


> I think so, if he doesn't have it now, he will probably commission a bespoke for his collection! Then tease us, unworthy peons, with his tantalizing photography skills! :touche:
> 
> Footnote: I am in the process of getting a Reverse Home Equity loan to keep up and compete with him! <----That is Sarc! lol I am not a jealous kind, I am just happy we have someone here willing to take the time to show off some impressive gear. Makes my collection look weak!



 I'm just fortunate that some friends taught me early on what to look for, and guided me to lights that I would be happy with right at the beginning. I owe my small collection to them.




archimedes said:


> Joking aside, the gear and photos are beautiful ... and it is always nice to see another new member gaining an appreciation for these amazing creations



Thank you very much!


----------



## jskelton

Just for archimedes [emoji106]



Just happened to be carrying my Rockstead SHIN today. YXR7 steel in black DLC. But, I don't own any Photon Fanatic lights yet, so a LUX-RC FL33 will have to do. Matchy-matchy with two black mirrors today. 























And yes, I swapped to a fresh set of batteries before I left for work


----------



## archimedes

jskelton said:


> Just for archimedes [emoji106]



Thank you ! 



jskelton said:


> ....I don't own any Photon Fanatic lights *yet*....



:devil:


----------



## puinsai

ven said:


> When i see puinsai or jskelton, i just know once i click on the thread i am going to be treated to an overload of eye candy , amazing guys............WOW



Thank you for the kind words @Ven. My gear is cool but its not in the same zip code as @jskelton. His gear is so killer!
Be well...


----------



## ven

Hey puinsai, you have exquisite taste too, along with jim,jon and daniel to just name 3 others(many more).

Its always a pleasure to check this gear out, makes my day, no matter what the content being honest. As with your tools, it does raise the bar and great eye candy! 

Keep em coming, its stuff i cant afford ,but boy do i get a buzz off you guys


Edit- mr srt8 does not do too shabby either!!


----------



## puinsai

Tain + BuckMayo


----------



## jdboy

Reylight and Insingo


----------



## Str8stroke

I added one with my trusty Croc tool thingy. I Spy a Medford.


----------



## jskelton

Str8stroke said:


> I added one with my trusty Croc tool thingy. I Spy a Medford.



Duuuuuuuuuude. So hot.


----------



## LeeMin

from Taiwan.


----------



## akhyar

LionSteel TRE + Sinner Ti Tri-EDC


----------



## Bullzeyebill

LeeMin said:


> from Taiwan.



Please identify your image.

Bill


----------



## MAD777

Not only only are there plenty of top notch lights posted her, but also some very nice steel! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ven

Nothing croc about that set up str8, love it!


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry consists of the Stormtrooper themed Arius by Koenig Knives and once again, the LUX-RC FL33. It kinda looks lightsaber'ish, right?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm telling you guys, jskelton is either Bruce Wayne or Batman! In a moment of weakness, one wonders what his wife [email protected]@Ks like. 

~ Chance


----------



## puinsai

ZT0801 + Sinner TriEDC


----------



## chrisbfu

GEC 25 Easy Open and my Maratac Copper AA.


----------



## jskelton

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm telling you guys, jskelton is either Bruce Wayne or Batman! In a moment of weakness, one wonders what his wife [email protected]@Ks like.
> 
> ~ Chance




LOL

She's ten years younger than me, and damn foxy.


----------



## Str8stroke

jskelton said:


> LOL
> 
> She's ten years younger than me, and damn foxy.


Pics or it didn't happen! lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jskelton said:


> LOL
> 
> She's ten years younger than me, and damn foxy.



HA! I knew it! She's probably a supermodel. Victoria's Secret? :naughty:

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

Easy boys...


----------



## LeeMin

Bullzeyebill said:


> Please identify your image.
> 
> Bill



sorry. I forgot.

Flashlight: Hexard C1
Knife: Pohl Force FOXTROT


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Easy boys...



I agree. Nothing attractive allowed in my topic..... unless it's sharp or shines like a beacon in the night.


----------



## jskelton

Damn leg-humpers LOL


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry. Diamondback v2 prototype by DSK Tactical and McGizmo Haiku.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jskelton said:


> Damn leg-humpers LOL



Write something to make people smile ........... :sigh:

~ Chance


----------



## tex.proud

Tonight I'm seeing beautiful things, reading about beautiful things, and laughing like it's an old school comedy!

Tex.Proud


----------



## jdboy

Calavera Cutlery El Patron & Malkoff MDC


----------



## mjpgolf1

CRK Small Sebenza 21 Insingo, Fenix RC09 Titanium


----------



## Str8stroke

I stopped by to see what skelton posts today.  I am beginning to think that he is related to Trump and works as a professional photographer. lovecpf
jd, that is a neat knife. I have never seen one. I would like to see it opened up. :twothumbs
mjpgolf1, looks good. Me likes BMWs too. Oh, FYI you got your watch on wrong bro. 

Sinner & Humphrey Muley.


----------



## jdboy

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Str8stroke said:


> jd, that is a neat knife. I have never seen one. I would like to see it opened up. :twothumbs



Ask and you shall receive.

Large Calavera Cutlery El Patron S90V w/full convex grind


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Tibolt + beer scout


----------



## RedLED

jskelton said:


> Today's carry consists of the Stormtrooper themed Arius by Koenig Knives and once again, the LUX-RC FL33. It kinda looks lightsaber'ish, right?


Is that white G10? Very nice!


----------



## archimedes

White cerakote ?


----------



## jskelton

RedLED said:


> Is that white G10? Very nice!



White Cerakote and black Cerakote [emoji106]


----------



## jskelton

archimedes said:


> White cerakote ?



Bingo


----------



## jskelton

Str8stroke said:


> I stopped by to see what skelton posts today.  I am beginning to think that he is related to Trump and works as a professional photographer. lovecpf
> jd, that is a neat knife. I have never seen one. I would like to see it opened up. :twothumbs
> mjpgolf1, looks good. Me likes BMWs too. Oh, FYI you got your watch on wrong bro.
> 
> Sinner & Humphrey Muley.



LOL, Thank You. I am a professional photographer (among other things), so you got that part right.


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



jdboy said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> Large Calavera Cutlery El Patron S90V w/full convex grind



Love the El Patron


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



jskelton said:


> Love the El Patron



Thanks Jim, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry. Thierry Savidan Maximus in full zirconium and LUX-RC FL33.


----------



## Ladd

WOW! I just can't think of anything else to say. Love that Zirc! :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

@jskelton

Need more torches ... or fewer sharps ?

[emoji14] [emoji41]


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



archimedes said:


> @jskelton
> 
> Need more torches ... or fewer sharps ?
> 
> [emoji14] [emoji41]



lol


----------



## jskelton

Patriotic day carry for Independence Day. 



Strider SMF one-off Captain America theme and Tain Corona.


----------



## Str8stroke

^^Ok, that is cool. You can leave now! LOL. I LOVE that Shield Bead. That is over the top!


----------



## archimedes

If you would consider any non-titanium / non-exotic materials .... Malkoff torch might be a good match there


----------



## jdboy

Jim that pairing is off the charts!!


----------



## jskelton

Str8stroke said:


> ^^Ok, that is cool. You can leave now! LOL. I LOVE that Shield Bead. That is over the top!



LOL Thank You


----------



## jskelton

jdboy said:


> Jim that pairing is off the charts!!



Thank You


----------



## sledhead

Keep forgetting about this great thread! Some great combos out there! Here's my Spy ULTRA and all titanium V5 Direware SOLO





Look at that Sapphire lens!


----------



## Str8stroke

Sled, those match up flawlessly!


----------



## jskelton

sledhead said:


> Keep forgetting about this great thread! Some great combos out there! Here's my Spy ULTRA and all titanium V5 Direware SOLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that Sapphire lens!



That's a damn perfect pairing right there.


----------



## jskelton

Today's companions. The incomparable Battle by Frank Fischer. Double recurve harpoon tanto Elmax blade, original Black Site Marbled Carbon Fiber, hidden hardware, custom milled pivot, timascus clip, Bolsterlock with .220" thick blade and .225" thick slabs on each side. There were a lot of "firsts" for Frank on this knife, and it's still the king of my collection. 

Light of course is the Spy 007 Sapphire.


----------



## archimedes

I like the look of that backspacer


----------



## ven

Oh my ...............this should come with a warning ! Viewing may cause your wallet to spontaneously combust!

:kewlpics:


----------



## puinsai

CRK + McGizmo


----------



## sledhead

Str8stroke said:


> Sled, those match up flawlessly!





jskelton said:


> That's a damn perfect pairing right there.



Thanks Gents!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

OK, that Frank Fischer Battle is truly stunning; no pretension or frill, and such a virtuoso of distinctive style.

Perhaps you could tell us the approximate outlay of legal tender?


----------



## ZippoThisKnifeThat




----------



## jskelton

KITROBASKIN said:


> OK, that Frank Fischer Battle is truly stunning; no pretension or frill, and such a virtuoso of distinctive style.
> 
> Perhaps you could tell us the approximate outlay of legal tender?




Thanks. It is rather understated, and unless someone really knew knives, they wouldn't catch half of the amazing details on this knife.

As far as cost, that's tricky. Back when I got mine, it was $2500'ish. Prices went up immediately though, mine was a big experiment (I requested many things that he had not done on one before), so he had to adjust. After my reviews his books closed, and are still closed now 3 years later. He had gotten several year's worth of orders after my videos.

So now there are only two ways to get one of his knives: His auctions on IG or on the secondary market. Ones similar to mine now routinely sell for about $7k with dress models going over $10k. I recently turned down an $8k offer for mine. It's too amazing to let go of.

Frank became an instant premium maker because he learned from two of the best. His father Todd Fischer and Todd's next door neighbor, Stan Wilson. With influences like that, you pick up the details that matter, and Frank's own genius added to it have made him one of the most sought after makers in the game today.


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry. Thierry Savidan Maximus and Hanko Trident.


----------



## ven

:rock::bow:

I'll take two of each for now


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey

Lumintop TD16 & Spyderco Manix 2 Lightweight...


----------



## MAD777

That Manix 2 Lightweight is a fine knife for the price. I have the S110V variant.


----------



## topmaytar

My David Clark Full Dressed Grunt and Tain Aura Damascus!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## der

Tiny Ti

Aeon MkI & TUKK


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey

MAD777 said:


> That Manix 2 Lightweight is a fine knife for the price. I have the S110V variant.



Indeed it is...

I have two other pocket knives; both of which cost 2-3 times more than the Manix...

Yet I find the Manix in my pocket more often than not.

I'm considering getting the new s110v/blurple G10 version sometime soon.

Gonna be tough though...

Working on building up my flashlight collection currently.


----------



## jskelton

topmaytar said:


> My David Clark Full Dressed Grunt and Tain Aura Damascus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Great pairing, and I love that Grunt. David is a great guy to work with, he's made a few beauties for me.


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry: Alexey Konygin full custom Decepticon. I was fortunate enough to be Alexey's first customer in the US (although that made the payment process "tricky") and this is also the first knife he has ever made with bearings. The action is absolutely silky smooth and very fast. This is a rare treasure in my collection that I love to carry. Accompanied by the McGizmo Haiku of course.


----------



## ven

That is stunning Jim , that is sharp art!


----------



## jdboy

ven said:


> That is stunning Jim , that is sharp art!



I agree with ven on this one. Outstanding job on the pairing and another great photo as usual.


----------



## jskelton

ven said:


> That is stunning Jim , that is sharp art!





jdboy said:


> I agree with ven on this one. Outstanding job on the pairing and another great photo as usual.



Thanks guys! Just quickie iPhone pics most of the time, but with subjects this nice, they usually photograph well enough.


----------



## ven

Just an iPhone with a special custom Tim Cooke one off camera


----------



## topmaytar

jskelton said:


> Great pairing, and I love that Grunt. David is a great guy to work with, he's made a few beauties for me.



Thank you Jim. I love David's work and he really is a great guy!


----------



## Str8stroke

Jigged up a new Photobucket account. Lets give it ago with a regurgitation of a oldie but a goodie pic. Hinderer and a "Baby" Spy. 






Montegrappa Cu Pen, Spyderco Pacific and HDS HyperRed


----------



## ven

Cool stuff str8, i am well behind on knives tbh, mainly due to not being able to edc anything of use here in the UK thats legal! 

I know for sure if i was your side, my gun and knife collection would dwarf my lights!


----------



## jskelton

Str8stroke said:


> Jigged up a new Photobucket account. Lets give it ago with a regurgitation of a oldie but a goodie pic. Hinderer and a "Baby" Spy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montegrappa Cu Pen, Spyderco Pacific and HDS HyperRed



Holy crap that's teeny!! 

TWSS


----------



## mjpgolf1

jskelton said:


> Today's carry: Alexey Konygin full custom Decepticon. I was fortunate enough to be Alexey's first customer in the US (although that made the payment process "tricky") and this is also the first knife he has ever made with bearings. The action is absolutely silky smooth and very fast. This is a rare treasure in my collection that I love to carry. Accompanied by the McGizmo Haiku of course.




Jim, you obviously have wonderful taste and have some great knives. I'm wondering though. Are the knives you feature here all out of your personal collection? I'm just curious because there are some absolutely stunning and very rare pieces that you have, not to mention that you have tens if not hundreds of thousands of dollars in knives pictured in this thread. That's a pretty serious hobby man. They are all very beautiful my friend.


----------



## jskelton

mjpgolf1 said:


> Jim, you obviously have wonderful taste and have some great knives. I'm wondering though. Are the knives you feature here all out of your personal collection? I'm just curious because there are some absolutely stunning and very rare pieces that you have, not to mention that you have tens if not hundreds of thousands of dollars in knives pictured in this thread. That's a pretty serious hobby man. They are all very beautiful my friend.



Thanks a lot! Yes, these are all mine, and none are safe-queens, all get carried (and used when the need arises).

Much to my wife's chagrin, all of my hobbies tend to get out of hand and quite costly. Cars, motorcycles, knives, watches, guns and now lights.


----------



## archimedes

Lights are gonna be the least costly of those ...


----------



## Str8stroke

I got to get me a Warncliff blade to try out.
Skelton keeps teasing with those Transformer pics. I keep filing complaints with the mods about his grandiloquent pictures and obvious disregard for any possible heart conditions other members may have! But to no avail, they just keep coming and coming. hahaha.
We need a Skelton Lifestyle Thread full of nothing but his killer gear stash: as a sticky!
Whats next a Diamond encrusted Mokume Tri-V3?? No seriously, could y'all imagine a Mokume Tri V3? That would be truly insane. 

Anyways, thought you guys would find this kinda funny. Well atleast I did. I am on the 5.11 email list. They sent me a email with a link to a 4th of July Sale. I clicked the link several times and always got this:




Anyone note the Irony?


----------



## mjpgolf1

jskelton said:


> Thanks a lot! Yes, these are all mine, and none are safe-queens, all get carried (and used when the need arises).
> 
> Much to my wife's chagrin, all of my hobbies tend to get out of hand and quite costly. Cars, motorcycles, knives, watches, guns and now lights.




Hobbies are quite expensive for sure. Especially the ones you've listed, which are just about the same stuff that I am into aside from motorcycles. Except you are obviously on another level $ wise. I, and I'm sure everyone else here, would love if you are able to put together a few pictures of your entire collection of knives and lights. I wouldn't mind seeing the watches as well as I appreciate a nice timepiece as well. As I said I'm sure everyone would love to see a group shot of what you have. Thanks for sharing all of your wonderful stuff. There is always someone on these types of forums that everyone kind of envies. Someone that is just on a completely different level when it comes to the gear they buy. That person here is you. I hope you enjoy it all in good health. You truly are lucky to be able to have such nice stuff.


----------



## jskelton

mjpgolf1 said:


> Hobbies are quite expensive for sure. Especially the ones you've listed, which are just about the same stuff that I am into aside from motorcycles. Except you are obviously on another level $ wise. I, and I'm sure everyone else here, would love if you are able to put together a few pictures of your entire collection of knives and lights. I wouldn't mind seeing the watches as well as I appreciate a nice timepiece as well. As I said I'm sure everyone would love to see a group shot of what you have. Thanks for sharing all of your wonderful stuff. There is always someone on these types of forums that everyone kind of envies. Someone that is just on a completely different level when it comes to the gear they buy. That person here is you. I hope you enjoy it all in good health. You truly are lucky to be able to have such nice stuff.




Thanks, that's very nice of you to say. Honestly, my collection (of all these things) pales in comparison to so many people that I know. I know guys that have $10k into individual knives and more... and they collect in the same kind of multiple quantities that I do. All I can do is stand back and admire.

I've never done any collection shots because it would take too long to get everything laid out, and I'd have to stand on my roof to get a wide enough angle to fit everything in LOL. Besides, as any collector, I buy/sell/trade so often that my collection is in a constant state of flux. Anything I post today could be outdated by next week.

My Instagram is the best way to see most of what I have, I post there like an addicted 16 year old .


----------



## jskelton

Today's pairing. Marfione Custom Combat Interceptor. Serial number 001 with a mirror polished Elmax sawtooth Bowie style blade. 

Hanko Twisted Ti Trident, which is pretty much becoming my go-to light.


----------



## Str8stroke

That is very cool. Love the serial number too. Impressive


----------



## jdboy

Hate posting up after Jim, lol

RyanW High Uinta & HDS Rotary Tactical 325


----------



## jskelton

jdboy said:


> Hate posting up after Jim, lol
> 
> RyanW High Uinta & HDS Rotary Tactical 325




Crap. I forgot it's #fixedbladefriday

Dammit.


----------



## puinsai

McGizmo SunDrop + ZT 0808


----------



## Str8stroke

Someone said it is FBF, Fixed Blade Friday, so ESEE 5 & SF E2E With Tana drop in.


----------



## srvctec

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

FBF, I'll play along. Zebralight SC62w and Kabar fighting knife.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Nice .... FixedBladeFriday I like it! BUSSE .41 MOAB and my Surefire Dominator


----------



## sledhead

*Srvctec: *​Gotta love the Kabar! Nice.


----------



## srvctec

sledhead said:


> *Srvctec: *​Gotta love the Kabar! Nice.


Thanks! That will be my EDC fixed blade if/when the SHTF.


----------



## MAD777

Now that we're talking fixed blades, I should join the fray! 

All nice examples posted above!


----------



## tex.proud

Every time I view thsi thread I'm amazed and confused. I LOVE seeing what I see here. Pleae, keep it up!

Tex.Proud


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

I rarely quote with pics, because I feel it clogs up a thread.....BUT>>>>>>>>>> This is Freaking Killer combo! Not sure if everyone here knows what that blade is, let me just point out, it is .41 THICK!!! Of Custom Shop Hog Trough INFI! WOW! Can you take a pic of the Spine with a normal CR123 light or battery for size reference? Just think, the Dominator would dwarf my Inspection. 



sledhead said:


> Nice .... FixedBladeFriday I like it! BUSSE .41 MOAB and my Surefire Dominator



Figured I would toss my little (.33) Busse Fat Ash Surefire combo too to sorta give folks a size idea compared to your blade. With a Purple Inspection.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool knife!


----------



## Tejasandre

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Insingo & sigma customs.


----------



## Jose Marin

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*





Bm adamas, sf e2d, bm griptilian, sf eb2, bm griptilian, sf e2l, crkt minimalist, sf eb1


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

*Str8stroke *"I rarely quote with pics, because I feel it clogs up a thread.....BUT>>>>>>>>>> This is Freaking Killer combo! Not sure if everyone here knows what that blade is, let me just point out, it is .41 THICK!!! Of Custom Shop Hog Trough INFI! WOW! Can you take a pic of the Spine with a normal CR123 light or battery for size reference? Just think, the Dominator would dwarf my Inspection."


It is a beast!  I'll try to find time tomorrow to take another shot with a more familiar light. Nice to see another BUSSE fan. :thumbsup:

The Fat Ash/Ultra is a great combo also!


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*





emerson mini a100, custom sak pioneer and Hanko twisted trident


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Brass Peak Eiger and Great Eastern Cutlery Ancient Tom's Choice Barlow


----------



## sledhead

As requested...... My BUSSE MOAB and a few more familiar lights.. HDS Rotaries, one and all.


----------



## srvctec

sledhead said:


> As requested...... My BUSSE MOAB and a few more familiar lights.. HDS Rotaries, one and all.


Holy cow! That blade! WOW!! Saying it's .41" thick is one thing, seeing it is another. Nice!!


----------



## ven

Awesome sledhead , that needs pairing with an rc40vnF xhp70 hi cri!


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks Sled. That is just wild. Look how small it makes a HDS look! You could chop a car in half with that blade. And I am not being funny! 
Ven, these knives are some of the toughest blades built. I figured those who are not into knives may not know what he meant when he said it was .41. So now we can see it. I have never seen one that thick. That is a serious Hog! Grail Blade! Lol


----------



## puinsai

chris reeves sebenza + mcgizmo haiku


----------



## jskelton

I don't normally post this many pics, but so many came out good. 

Olamic 247, Tain Corona and Tain Aura. A whole lotta Titanium today.


----------



## jskelton

Doing Trit shots with a cell phone sucks


----------



## KITROBASKIN

jskelton said:


> Doing Trit shots with a cell phone sucks



Have you used an ultra violet emitter to supplement?

And thanks for the valuation post earlier; very interesting information.


----------



## jskelton

KITROBASKIN said:


> Have you used an ultra violet emitter to supplement?
> 
> And thanks for the valuation post earlier; very interesting information.




That would be cheating... can't do it.


----------



## murrydan

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Cerekote Tri EDC + Tashi Bharucha/David Sharp


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Spyderco Manbug with Superblue Steel attached to my keys, Great Eastern Cutlery #14 in Nifebright Acrylic, Tactile Turn Mover Bronze (Pen), Venetian Brass Zippo (with blazer 2 flame butane cigar insert), Peak Eiger (configuration: brass, pocket, medium beam, high CRI)


----------



## irongate

srvctec said:


> Holy cow! That blade! WOW!! Saying it's .41" thick is one thing, seeing it is another. Nice!!



Now that is a knife! Is it heavy???


----------



## srvctec

irongate said:


> Now that is a knife! Is it heavy???


I have no idea- might want to quote @sledhead post since it's his knife.


----------



## tex.proud

Bad lighting using household lamps. Should have used a couple torches.

Alfa-Knife AK2 Major and Solarforce L2p with PFlexPRO 3.8 22 Mode Group High Power LED Drop In with XPL V6-3D 5000K







Large Sebenza 21 and Zebralight SC600w MKIII Hi






Survive! Knives GSO 5.1 (original spec) and ArmyTek Wizard Pro XHP50






Spyderco Paramilitary 2 and Zebralight SC52w L2






Benchmade Griptilian and Zebralight SC32w





Emerson CQC-10 and Malkoff MDC Neutral 16650






Well, I AM using my phone for this.

Tex.Proud


----------



## dhunley1

ESEE-6 and a Malkoff MDC HA 1AA.


----------



## murrydan

Haiku with XP-L Hi, Rassenti SNAFU, TAD edition Rexford R.U.T.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Peak Eiger (brass, high CRI, narrow, momentary on switch, Prometheus clip) and Great Eastern Cutlery #14 Nifebright


----------



## PB Wilson

Zebralight SC600w HI and Koster 3V flat ground Bushcrafter

This is a no-nonsense pair of tools that work so well.


----------



## PB Wilson

Survive! 3.5 in CPM-20CV and a Zebralight H600Fd MkIII

Light, strong, effective, quality.


----------



## PB Wilson

Ultra-Tac K18 AAA light in stainless and a custom Ray Laconico fixed blade in O1, 4" blade with Ziricote scales


----------



## PB Wilson

Fenix P2D and Spyderco Mule Team in CTS-XHP with Halpern Titanium Scales (made of Micarta, not Titanium!)

I've also got some laminated Cobalt Special, K390 and s110V blanks!


----------



## PB Wilson

4Sevens Quark AAsquared Turbo and a trio of Benchmade knives (Pardue Gentleman's Folder, Mini Stryker and Panther)


----------



## PB Wilson

Spyderco Pingo, Fisher Space Pen and 4Sevens Mini

Each is small, but performs quite well for their size.


----------



## PB Wilson

Four Japanese folders and a well-used Tikka

The two Browning folders were made by Mcusta a while back.
The third one from the top is a Seki-Cut laminated VG-10 damascus-style blade.
The bottom folder is a Beretta with VG-10 blade, aluminum scales and inlaid circuit boards. I've used this little folder for many years.


----------



## PB Wilson

This one is full of traditionals:

Maglite with 2xD cells and an old led drop in. Still working hard!

The knives from bottom left and going clockwise are:

Whittimore fixed blade with Osage Orange scales
Case folder (my first pocketknife!)
Random Scandinavian blade I connected to a Black Walnut handle
Old Melon Tester with nice translucent scales
GEC Tidiote 23 with Wenge scales
FEC Northfield 73 with Buffalo Horn scales
Unknown laminated Japanese friction folder


----------



## PB Wilson

Get out your magnifying glasses!

A couple Spyderco tiny folders, a Leatherman Micra and a Photon keychain light


----------



## PB Wilson

And last but not least...well, defintely least in quality...





SOG novelty tanto folder and the (in)famous Harbor Freight free LED light!


----------



## Str8stroke

Cool collection PB, looks like you took up a whole page in the thread! lol Next time you may want to consolidate a few of those. 

That Melon Tester thing is wild. I guess that was a actual tool?


----------



## PB Wilson

D'oh! 

Apparently melon testers were a real thing. Grocers would have them on hand to take out a core sample from a melon to give to a potential customer.


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry. Tashi Bharucha/Reate collab prototype "Future" titanium integral with Mokuti onlays and clip. 

Hanko Twisted Ti Trident.


----------



## puinsai

Strider SNG w/ a CUSCADI Cu/CF shred scale + Sinner TriEDC w/ a McGizmo pocket clip


----------



## jskelton

puinsai said:


> Strider SNG w/ a CUSCADI Cu/CF shred scale + Sinner TriEDC w/ a McGizmo pocket clip



That's a whole lotta awesome right there.


----------



## dhunley1

Today's carry combo. 

Maratac AAA, SAK Cadet and a Ruger LCP.


----------



## Skaaphaas

My newest acquisitions:

Spyderco Paramilitary 2
Olight i3E EOS Cu (1 of 10 in my country)


----------



## Str8stroke

I love my Spyderco knives. Razor sharp out of box so far.


----------



## P_A_S_1

I ground down the bevel on my para2 low and put a micro edge on it, works well. A Nortons Silicon Carbide stone made knocking the shoulders off easy.


----------



## puinsai

McGizmo Mule + Chris Reeves Mnandi w/ snake wood scales


----------



## Vanishing

Twin paramilitary 2 S110v, one can whittle hair, the other has factory edge.. 
Light didn't join the party


----------



## Monocrom

PB Wilson said:


> 4Sevens Quark AAsquared Turbo and a trio of Benchmade knives (Pardue Gentleman's Folder, Mini Stryker and Panther)



I remember the Benchmade Panther. Had a clip-point version for one week before losing it on the subway. Went back right away to get it as the train pulled into the last stop and the doors were still open. But by then it was gone. Someone got themselves a nice little knife.


----------



## ZippoThisKnifeThat

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*






Lights left to right: Coast HP1, Fenix E05, 4Sevens Preon 1, Zebra Light sc5 L2, Zebra Light sc600 wii L2, HDS Rotary

Knife: Chris Reeve Large Sebenza 21

Pen: Kara Kustoms Fountain Ink


----------



## Monocrom

Please identify the items in your pic. for the benefit of those who haven't seen those yet, and don't know what they are. Thank you.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

From left to right: Peak Eiger Brass with prometheus clip and momentary on switch, GEC Northfield Barlow Wharncliffe (#77), Peak Eiger Brass Pocket, GEC Ancient Tom's Choice Barlow with scratted bone covers (#15), Prometheus Beta QR (V1), GEC Tom's Choice Lick Creek Barlow (#14), Thrunite Ti XP-L v4 Max


----------



## tex.proud

Malkoff MD2 M361N and Strider SMF


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry: Reese Weiland Rastor Dual Action (manual and automatic) with Damascus dual bolsters, 4.25" Damascus Hawkbill blade and Damascus clip. Genuine Ivory scales over blued Titanium liners and "S" shaped filework on the backspacer. With Cool Fall Spy 007 Sapphire.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Vanishing said:


> Twin paramilitary 2 S110v, one can whittle hair, the other has factory edge..
> Light didn't join the party



My GF got me the PMII in S110v for Valentine's' Day and I love it. Mine came hair shaving sharp out of the box. I'm now looking at the Manix in S110v, or the Native 5 in the same, as I just love the cobalt blue G10 scales.

We just came back from Vail/Estes Park and we went to the Spyderco factory a week ago and it was 'fun.' I didn't buy anything there, as their prices were a bit higher than I can find through their dealers, but I did get their new 2016 catalog, price list and mid-year catalog to bone up on their lines.

Chris


----------



## Vanishing

ChrisGarrett said:


> My GF got me the PMII in S110v for Valentine's' Day and I love it. Mine came hair shaving sharp out of the box. I'm now looking at the Manix in S110v, or the Native 5 in the same, as I just love the cobalt blue G10 scales.
> 
> We just came back from Vail/Estes Park and we went to the Spyderco factory a week ago and it was 'fun.' I didn't buy anything there, as their prices were a bit higher than I can find through their dealers, but I did get their new 2016 catalog, price list and mid-year catalog to bone up on their lines.
> 
> Chris


Your GF is amazing!
Now you must make it whittle hair 

Btw, have I mentioned there's a S110v military coming? With the same blurple G10 scales?


----------



## Poppy

That would be a nice looking knife, even without the onlays.
The back strap looks really nice too!

A beautiful pair you have there.
Professionally elegant! 




jskelton said:


> Today's carry. Tashi Bharucha/Reate collab prototype "Future" titanium integral with Mokuti onlays and clip.
> 
> Hanko Twisted Ti Trident.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Vanishing said:


> Your GF is amazing!
> Now you must make it whittle hair
> 
> Btw, have I mentioned there's a S110v military coming? With the same blurple G10 scales?



Compared to some of the knives these other guys are buying, Spyderco is somewhat pedestrian, but this pics for you.







They don't do 'factory tours,' due to proprietary stuff going on there, but the store had a lot of really nice knives, including a dozen Randalls, among others.

I just wish that they had some cheaper prices. While I was there, a guy came in and bought the PMII in S110v and we chatted a little. He had the Native 5 and wanted the version that you and I have.

Chris


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry: Darrel Ralph Custom Dominator, full Mokuti framelock with a Stellite 6k blade in a triple tone finish. His first Stellite Dominator (that's the meaning behind "6k #1" stamped in blade) and the only Dominator configured like this. Of the many blade profiles and grinds he offers, this is the Bowie style with his interpretation of a Loveless grind. 

Tain Corona to go with it.


----------



## ven

:rock::bow::wow:


----------



## jdboy

Large Sebenza Insingo & Reylight Ti Triple


----------



## Str8stroke

With some of these pics, I am about to give up! lol Killer killer gear here! Keep them coming!


----------



## BarryG

Nice touch with the blue on the Reylight!!!


----------



## jdboy

BarryG said:


> Nice touch with the blue on the Reylight!!!



Thanks Barry!


----------



## tex.proud

My newest flashlight addition will be joining me at work tomorrow along side my ususal blade.


L.T.Wright Next Gen and HDS Systems EDC Rotary 18650 HCRI 200lm Nichia 219b.


----------



## dhunley1

SAK Cadet, Malkoff MDC Neutral XP-L 16650 and an ESEE Izula.


----------



## jskelton

Busted out Big Red today. Todd Begg Bodega accompanied by the McGizmo Haiku.


----------



## FPSRelic

jskelton said:


> Today's carry: Reese Weiland Rastor Dual Action (manual and automatic) with Damascus dual bolsters, 4.25" Damascus Hawkbill blade and Damascus clip. Genuine Ivory scales over blued Titanium liners and "S" shaped filework on the backspacer. With Cool Fall Spy 007 Sapphire.



That looks like a blade Hannibal Lecter would own. That is one beautiful knife.


----------



## Str8stroke

That blade looks like Hannibal already used it! I have never seen anything like it. That thing is wild!


----------



## jskelton

FPSRelic said:


> That looks like a blade Hannibal Lecter would own. That is one beautiful knife.



Thanks so much!


----------



## jskelton

Custom Knife Factory (Russia) Sablya designed by Alexey Konygin. CF inlays, M390 blade 4.33" long in a Persian style flipper. 

Hanko Trident.


----------



## AngryViking

Knife: Spyderco Caly 3.5
Watch: Casio PRW-3000T


----------



## jskelton

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Today's carry. Oversized Deviant by Sheepdog Knives in Zirconium over blued Titanium liners and Damasteel bolsters, clip & blade. Cool Fall Spy 007 Sapphire alongside.


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Stunning Jim, CPF is full of life and great members with some amazing gear, you have only been here a month and you have brought some amazing pics,gear and love that motor of yours. Really appreciate the pics/time and you should get some reviews up on here

When i see a Jim post, i  in anticipation of the eye candy that awaits, your really helping CPF of what its all about

:goodjob::thanks: and keep em coming:naughty:


----------



## mistercoffee




----------



## ven

Beautifful and classy mr coffee


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



ven said:


> Stunning Jim, CPF is full of life and great members with some amazing gear, you have only been here a month and you have brought some amazing pics,gear and love that motor of yours. Really appreciate the pics/time and you should get some reviews up on here
> 
> When i see a Jim post, i  in anticipation of the eye candy that awaits, your really helping CPF of what its all about
> 
> :goodjob::thanks: and keep em coming:naughty:




Thank you very much, that's so nice to read! I always look forward to your posts :twothumbs


----------



## jskelton

mistercoffee said:


>




Hot damn. Love that Stitch.

(btw: Don't forget to identify everything in your pics)


----------



## mistercoffee

jskelton said:


> Hot damn. Love that Stitch.
> 
> (btw: Don't forget to identify everything in your pics)



My bad...

- The knife is a Borka Blades Stitch

- The flashlight is a Sinner Customs Tri-EDC (with 10 ice-blue trits around the top and a custom Steel Flame Rampart-Crusader pocket clip)

- The pen is the Nitecore NTP10

- and a Foxhanx hanky


----------



## blah9

Yes, it's been said before, but I just wanted to reiterate that I am almost drooling at some of these pictures. Thanks for sharing them everyone!


----------



## tex.proud

I think they go well together.

Suunto Core
Chris Reeve Knives Large Sebenza 21
HDS Systems EDC Rotary Nichia 219b 200lm
Leatherman Juice S2
Kimber Tactical Ultra (Raasco Grips)
KimPro Tac-Mags


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Luv the look of a well-worn Kimber. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## jdboy

Reylight Ti Triple and GEC Viper


----------



## tex.proud

Yeah, I've carried it for almost 10 years now. 1000's of rounds through her. Love that thing!


----------



## mattodio

Crkt minimalist 
4sevens Knight


----------



## jskelton

tex.proud said:


> Yeah, I've carried it for almost 10 years now. 1000's of rounds through her. Love that thing!





That's awesome. When you're lucky enough to find a Kimber that shoots reliably, you owe it to yourself to keep it forever and enjoy it. That's a rare, rare thing.


----------



## jskelton

Carrying one of the very few production knives in my collection. It's so well made, and such a great size, I was addicted to it right away. TAD Gear Dauntless Mk4. Accompanied by my most carried light at this point, the Hanko Ti Trident.


----------



## ven

Great pics guys, love the carry Tex, damn I am sooooooo jealous . You guys get the sun, the gear and no doubt the girls

In the uk when get pen knives and rain.....

:laughing:


----------



## ven

Very slick Jim, very stealthy for that night time carrot pealing  The trident is sure a beauty ,great to hear it's carried a lot, would be such a waste any other way.


----------



## jdboy

RyanW High Uinta, GEC Viper, and Prometheus Alpha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Life has got to be good when you have sandal tan lines like those! ^ :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## ven

:laughing: well spotted CG, nothing gets past this gent! 

jd-dont let him see the mankini lines!!!!


----------



## jdboy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Life has got to be good when you have sandal tan lines like those! ^ :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance





ven said:


> :laughing: well spotted CG, nothing gets past this gent!
> 
> jd-dont let him see the mankini lines!!!!



Life is good gentlemen, lol


----------



## Str8stroke

jdboy said:


> RyanW High Uinta, GEC Viper, and Prometheus Alpha





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Life has got to be good when you have sandal tan lines like those! ^ :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



Eagle Eye Chauncey likes looking at your tan lines! haha! I was liking that Beyoncé tattoo on your arm!


----------



## ChrisGarrett

ven said:


> :laughing: well spotted CG, nothing gets past this gent!
> 
> jd-dont let him see the mankini lines!!!!



Spray on tan at the salon.

Chris


----------



## Offgridled

I believe those look like dirty feet from a fishing trip in sandals . )


----------



## mistercoffee

Custom Knife Factory 'Dragonspine', and my trusty Hanko Machine Works Titanium Twisted Trident (with Steel Flame pocket clip).


----------



## ven

WOW mistercoffee , I don't know what is more amazing , the way you caught the picture or its contents ........stunning!


----------



## jskelton

mistercoffee said:


> Custom Knife Factory 'Dragonspine', and my trusty Hanko Machine Works Titanium Twisted Trident (with Steel Flame pocket clip).



Gorgeous Sukhoi, love all the additional work they've been doing lately. Really makes it a special piece. Pricey, but so worth it.


----------



## Ladd

Great picture! Hope you don't mind if I save it for my album......


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry: Dustin Turpin Peril in San Mai, blackened Ti, Timascus and blue glow with Darrel Ralph Timascus bead and Tain Damascus Aura with green and ice blue Trits.


----------



## winding_Crowns

Tom Krein Hammered copper Alpha with Nichols Damascus blade, Hanko Copper Trident with gunner grip along side a Burnley thick copper Cypop


----------



## Str8stroke

^^Wow. that is just awesome. Great pairing.


----------



## puinsai

Tain Aura + Spyderco Leafstorm w/ CUSCADI bone scale + MAPRIK nuke job


----------



## ven

Awesome, will throw one pic in and lower the tone a little............

m2 with triad tail, fed on 2x 16340 IMR cells for 8.4v to feed the xhp70 de-dome 5000k with dr jones firmware, and a kershaw



Go on, one more pic with the kershaw again.............
HDS rotary hi cri (Jim you need a HDS hi cri for EDC uses or look for a RA ti version which pop up now and then)


----------



## Native89

Zebralight SC600 MKIII HI
Benchmade Mini Grip w/AWT Scales


----------



## jdboy

Nitecore TM16GT Northwoods Esky Zulu


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

@ven - awesome to see that M2 with the triad on there. Pure class ... :thumbsup:

What are you using for a high current switch ?


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Thanks for kind words , inside is the zeroRez brass insert . I do like the twisty UI so for mode groups I tend to go 1/30/100 to keep simple or even 2 mode at times. I find 30% more than covers everything , a beautiful wall of lights with no hot spot (only up close on high can you just make one out, and even then it has to be on a wall)


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



ven said:


> Thanks for kind words , inside is the zeroRez brass insert . I do like the twisty UI so for mode groups I tend to go 1/30/100 to keep simple or even 2 mode at times. I find 30% more than covers everything , a beautiful wall of lights with no hot spot (only up close on high can you just make one out, and even then it has to be on a wall)



New ideas everyday with ven.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Ven, which model Kershaw is that in your pics?

Bill


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

https://s31.postimg.org/hhv7z5tnv/20160410_211455.jpg
Couple spyderco
https://s32.postimg.org/4axy7eoo5/20160724_175846.jpg
Couple surefire and solarforce one malkoff
https://s31.postimg.org/h6qmoetmz/20160726_195425.jpg
Couple more p60vn quads
https://s32.postimg.org/blpkq7q1x/20160726_195402.jpg
Trits on triad tail
https://s32.postimg.org/8ckejlro5/20160720_153122.jpg


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Ven, which model Kershaw is that in your pics?
> 
> Bill




Sorry bill , my bad, reason mainly for getting this for the stone wash to match the gizmo stone wash. ,

Costs in the uk are around the £50 mark, your side a lot cheaper !

info is

​

*Kershaw 3920 Hinderer Shield Assisted Flipper 3.1" Satin/Stonewash Plain Tanto Blade, Stainless Steel Handles*




​​


----------



## jskelton

One of my many Star Wars themed knives. Microtech Bounty Hunter with my Cool Fall Spy 007 Sapphire.


----------



## Eric242

Cool bantha skull on a nice knife


----------



## ven

I just love the variety and rarity Jim, outstanding taste ! Would love a group pic of your knives, no doubt you would need an aerial picture! No doubt you have a helicopter to do it( i know you will have a quad copter )


----------



## jskelton

ven said:


> I just love the variety and rarity Jim, outstanding taste ! Would love a group pic of your knives, no doubt you would need an aerial picture! No doubt you have a helicopter to do it( i know you will have a quad copter )




LOL, it has been suggested, more than once, that I get a drone and lay my collection out on the front lawn.


----------



## jskelton

Today's companions. CKF/Tashi Bharucha Muscle, ScamDesign Torqbar SB and Hanko Trident.


----------



## ven

Stunning Jim, but sometimes you have to go big or go home!!




Gerber zip pull knife thingy and cooyoo quantum SS , both live on my car keys







Oh and before you ask Jim, trades are out!


----------



## jskelton

ven said:


> Stunning Jim, but sometimes you have to go big or go home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerber zip pull knife thingy and cooyoo quantum SS , both live on my car keys
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and before you ask Jim, trades are out!



LOL!! They're so "cute"!


----------



## ven

Hey they say the best light/knife you have is the one with you, these are always with me as on my keys............plus here in the UK, you cant carry a knife thats of any use anyway by law(ok i exaggerate a little, but 2.5" is around the max iirc and not an assisted either. Without going too into it and keeping it basic, an example would be air rifles. You get numpties shooting those from high up apartments(not regular but just takes the once) and then look at banning air rifles..............We are limited to 12ft lb, anything more requires a fire arm cert. Hand guns out right banned after the terrible Dunblane massacre. Air pistols are legal to 6ft lb, anything more banned! So it does not take much here in the UK, call it one ruins it for many.

Away from all that, the little cooyoo is a great light for key chains, being stainless it takes key kicking well, enough output for general edc stuff front the little 10140 cell and can be USB charged from anything(usb). Knife wise is a little funny with the gerber, i actually got it as a useful zip pull. Can get a few different types, torch styled one is another. Now having it "chin" you a few times, it soon got removed from the zip pull :laughing: . So its on my keys and been there for a good while now.


----------



## dhunley1

Was playing around with my new SAK Pioneer X, along with a few other SAKs and some flashlights, this morning.

Flashlights:

Surefire 6P with M61N, Malkoff MDC neutral 16650, and a Fenix LD11.

Knives from left to right:

Cadet, Pioneer, Farmer, and the Pioneer X.


----------



## dhunley1

jskelton said:


> One of my many Star Wars themed knives. Microtech Bounty Hunter with my Cool Fall Spy 007 Sapphire.



I wish I didn't see that knife... I don't buy knives without the intention of using them, and I can't really see myself using that one, but man, is that one tempting!


----------



## jskelton

dhunley1 said:


> I wish I didn't see that knife... I don't buy knives without the intention of using them, and I can't really see myself using that one, but man, is that one tempting!



Hahaa, yeah, fully serrated is pretty much useless, but it's the only blade style they made for the Boba Fett. Had to have it. 

Here are the rest of the Star Wars themed knives I've bought or have had custom made. All are much more useful.


----------



## ven

Amazing!


----------



## dhunley1

Wow. Those are all awesome!


----------



## puinsai

Sak Alox Pioneer + Peak LED Solutions Eiger Ultra X


----------



## puinsai

Tain Aura + Microtech Ultratech D/E Dagger Murdered Out


----------



## puinsai

CRK Large Sabenza + Hanko Twisted Trident


----------



## jskelton

Mick Strider Custom SMF Nightmare Grind and Tain Corona. Big pieces of titanium here.


----------



## Str8stroke

dang skelton, that Star Wars gear is wicked. I am really digging that green one. Your killer photo skills don't hurt either! Those pics would make some sweet screen savers!


----------



## Monocrom

puinsai said:


> CRK Large Sabenza + Hanko Twisted Trident




Is that a titanium comb? :huh:


----------



## puinsai

it is www.metalcombworks.com


----------



## Monocrom

Ah! Thank you for the reply and the link.


----------



## puinsai

Boker Kwaiken anodized by Ti Survival + Okluma Tiny DC


----------



## dhunley1

Today's carry combo. 

Spyderco Native 5 G10, SAK Pioneer X, and a Malkoff MDC 1AA Nichia 219BV2.


----------



## tex.proud

Cooley with V54 Quad XPL-Hi 5000K and an Emerson CQC-10 with the S&W .38 snub tossed in.


----------



## MAD777

You guys all make me look like I got my knives & flashlights by dumpster diving! LOL


----------



## Str8stroke

MAD777 said:


> You guys all make me look like I got my knives & flashlights by dumpster diving! LOL


I doubt that, your signature line sure lists some awesome lights!!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

That Pachmayr grip is just perfect on your piece. Got one for my mother's stainless snub so many years ago.



tex.proud said:


> Cooley with V54 Quad XPL-Hi 5000K and an Emerson CQC-10 with the S&W .38 snub tossed in.


----------



## Monocrom

MAD777 said:


> You guys all make me look like I got my knives & flashlights by dumpster diving! LOL




What fool would toss out a perfectly good Princeton tec EOS for someone to find in a dumpster? I love mine.


----------



## puinsai

Jeff Hanko Twisted Trident + Spyderco Techno w/ custom Copper backspacer


----------



## tex.proud

KITROBASKIN said:


> That Pachmayr grip is just perfect on your piece. Got one for my mother's stainless snub so many years ago.



Yeah, it's a lot better than stock for my large hands. Much better shooting.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Tex carries that .38 to keep bad guys from stealing his lights and knives. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Tex is a cool dude

Tex, hows the cooly mr cool, and how is that quad inside it? Great walls of light via a HUGE hot spot


----------



## SteveAZ

Nitecore MT10C (on EC11 body), Benchmade something or other - I've long forgotten which one. It's gotta be ten years ago it was acquired and I still *really like it*...


----------



## jskelton

Todd Begg/Reate Field Marshall and McGizmo Haiku


----------



## tex.proud

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Tex carries that .38 to keep bad guys from stealing his lights and knives. :thumbsup:



LOL! But why not just  ?


----------



## tex.proud

ven said:


> Tex is a cool dude
> 
> Tex, hows the cooly mr cool, and how is that quad inside it? Great walls of light via a HUGE hot spot



It's like a far reaching flood. AT 100ft away other lights show a spot on a tree, where this thing shows it all.


----------



## tex.proud

A Grandpa themed knife and light pic.
Grandpa's old Buck Special with original sheath, and my first LED light that I carried for a couple years before coming here. The Fenix UC35

OH! and Grandpa's old 1964 Marlin .30-.30 updated with a Leupold scope, raised mount for iron sight use, and a leather shoulder strap that does not require drilling out the the "bullseye" in the stock to attach.


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> A Grandpa themed knife and light pic.
> Grandpa's old Buck Special with original sheath, and my first LED light that I carried for a couple years before coming here. The Fenix UC35
> 
> OH! and Grandpa's old 1964 Marlin .30-.30 updated with a Leupold scope, raised mount for iron sight use, and a leather shoulder strap that does not require drilling out the the "bullseye" in the stock to attach.



OK tex now your going to make me bring out the bigger gear. I love your style we have many similar items. Loving them


----------



## Monocrom

SteveAZ said:


> Nitecore MT10C (on EC11 body), Benchmade something or other - I've long forgotten which one. It's gotta be ten years ago it was acquired and I still *really like it*...




Benchmade Mini Barrage.


----------



## tex.proud

Old School Parker Cut Co. Brass Redneck without the finger loop, and a Brass Olight i3S EOS Cu.


----------



## tex.proud

My first AAA LED light, the Lumintop Tool AAA with my first knife ever. An Old Timer Large Stockman presented to me on my first hunting trip, after getting my first deer.
Yes, I used it as a screwdriver and broke the tip. Kids will be kids! It seemed to work better as a screwdriver after that!


----------



## tex.proud

My Zebralight collection with my Survive! Knives Collection.
Left to right
1. Necker
2. Necker II
3. SC32w
4. GSO 3.5 (original spec.) with original kydex sheath and custom leather sheath from patriotleatherco.com
5. SC52w L2
6. GSO 4.1 (original spec.) with original kydex sheath.
7. SC600w MKIII Hi
8. GSO 5.1 (original spec.) with original kydex sheath and Maxpedition TC-1 pouch attached, and Sagewood Gear Dangler.
9. H603w XHP35


The SC32w usually resides inside the Maxpedition pouch along with a spare battery in waterproof case, amongst other very basic survival items.


----------



## SteveAZ

Monocrom said:


> Benchmade Mini Barrage.



Barrage sounds right - but I don't think it's the mini, it's got a 3.9" blade.

I went though several knives and got this other Benchmade - it's super thin with about a 3" blade and I really like it, especially how it is almost nothing in your pocket and it's the one I will travel with. I was at a dealer and looking at knives and the guy showing them to me pulled it out and said it's more than you said you were looking to spend but we just got them and it's nice. It was sooo funny because I wasn't intending on spending as much but I just kept picking it up and after ten or fifteen minutes of handling the knives I was sold.

The same thing happened with this Benchmade. I handled it for a while while looking at knives and knew it was for me. I like it even more today than when I got it - it's my friend.  I know some folks don't care for the spring assist but I like it fine.


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry, the blade looks shorter in your pic., to me. 

It's the Barrage. Benchmade offers some nice customizable options for it on their company website.


----------



## Str8stroke

Tex, great collection of great gear!


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry. Sebastian Larsson Enigma Overkill, a true one of a kind custom. So custom, that he had me trace my hand to properly fit the handle to my hands. He even let me dictate the blade profile and grind. The pivot is 3 mirror polished metals: copper, zirconium and titanium. The standoffs and thumbstuds are mirror polished titanium with separate polished zirconium collars over them. This is one of my absolute favorites. He only makes 4-5 knives per year. 

Accompanied by the Spy 007 Sapphire.


----------



## puinsai

Spyderco Delica 4 w/ Ti Kevin Wilkins grips + Sinner Custom Tri-EDC w/ a MacGizmo clip


----------



## sledhead

jskelton said:


> Today's carry. Sebastian Larsson Enigma Overkill, a true one of a kind custom. So custom, that he had me trace my hand to properly fit the handle to my hands. He even let me dictate the blade profile and grind. The pivot is 3 mirror polished metals: copper, zirconium and titanium. The standoffs and thumbstuds are mirror polished titanium with separate polished zirconium collars over them. This is one of my absolute favorites. He only makes 4-5 knives per year.
> 
> Accompanied by the Spy 007 Sapphire.




Quite a special knife Jim....nice match for the Sapphire! ( You should have went for the Vegas Knob though! )


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry, lotsa mirror polished shine. Marfione Custom Interceptor and Lumintop Prince.


----------



## puinsai

Spyderco H1 Ladybug + Sinner Ti Tri-EDC


----------



## ven

Fantastic pic..............contents are not too shabby either


----------



## ven

Very nice Jim every pic i see is music to my eyes!


----------



## tex.proud

Truck Gear!

A hand forged hatchet I got from a fella on the Bay that I keep behind the passenger seat, and a cheap Monsterflashlight 300lm single mode that resides in the pistol pocket.

Yeah, not exactly a knife, but it cuts!


----------



## sledhead

Excellent truck gear! Love that tomahawk.....


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> Truck Gear!
> 
> A hand forged hatchet I got from a fella on the Bay that I keep behind the passenger seat, and a cheap Monsterflashlight 300lm single mode that resides in the pistol pocket.
> 
> Yeah, not exactly a knife, but it cuts!



Oh yes and it cuts well. Great tool once again!!


----------



## jskelton

tex.proud said:


> A hand forged hatchet I got_ from a fella on the Bay that I keep behind the passenger seat_...




Wait... you keep a guy behind your passenger seat?


----------



## puinsai

ZT0801 w/ a lady liberty anodized treatment compliments of Ti Survival + Copper Peak LED Solutions Eiger Ultra X w/ a Ti Survival bead


----------



## jskelton

Frank Fischer Battle and LUX-RC FL33 today. Two pieces of utter perfection by two very talented individuals.


----------



## jdboy

Pohan Leu Bluephin Reylight


----------



## jonwkng

HMW Zirconium '67 and CRK Umnumzaan


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Lumintop Copper Prince, GEC #14 TC Barlow, Maratac AAA copper, TSF The Beast


----------



## puinsai

ZT0900 anodized by Ti Survival + Sinner Customs Tri-EDC w/ McGizmo Ti etched pocket clip


----------



## dhunley1

ESEE-6 and a Malkoff MDC 16650 neutral. My favorite fixed blade and flashlight.


----------



## DMS1970

Black and blue day. Olight R50 and Benchmade Nakamura. My favourites right now!




[/IMG]


----------



## puinsai

Kizer Gemini + McGizmo Haiku (both nuke finished by MAPRIK)


----------



## puinsai

Tain Aura + ZT0808 anodized by Ti Survival


----------



## fyrstormer

jskelton said:


> Wait... you keep a guy behind your passenger seat?


I LOLed.

I wonder why he even bothered to buy the thing on eBay when he's got the guy right there. Seems like it would be easier to just hand him a stack of cash.

EDIT: When I described this tangent of this thread to my girlfriend, her question was the same as mine. I think there's a reason we're still together after 5 years.


----------



## fyrstormer

Lots of super-tacticool knives in here lately. Here, let me class up the place with the Boker Scout knife I recently got:





N690 stainless-steel blade and lock, nickel-silver bolsters, and nifty scales made from aluminum honeycomb filled with some kind of transparent, slightly-rubbery resin that resists scratching and denting. The rest of my EDC is the same as it's been for years -- Jetbeam TC-R2, Tain Ottavino, SeberTool M4.


----------



## Eric242

fyrstormer said:


> and nifty scales made from aluminum honeycomb filled with some kind of transparent, slightly-rubbery resin that resists scratching and denting.


Is that c-tec?

Eric


----------



## fyrstormer

I had to look up what C-Tek is. Yes, it looks like the same stuff.


----------



## Eric242

fyrstormer said:


> I had to look up what C-Tek is. Yes, it looks like the same stuff.


Well, it´s not really common..... I didn´t even know how to spell it properly


----------



## fyrstormer

*shrug* Your spelling was close enough that I could find out what the stuff is really called.

For the record, there are two versions of this knife, and I have the smaller one. I don't consider a knife to be a pocket knife unless I can put it in my back pocket and sit on it without noticing. I have larger knives, of course, including an inexpensive dagger (there's no point owning an expensive one, if I ever use it for self-defense it will be confiscated by the police afterwards anyway), but seeing as I don't get into knife fights on a regular basis nor am I a paid assassin, I have little use for a blade longer than ~5-6cm when I'm out of the house. I used to carry a larger knife for several years, and based on the wear pattern on the edge, it was clear I was only using half the blade.


----------



## jdboy

Novatac 120P (XP-G3 high CRI modded) GEC Viper w/bone covers


----------



## sledhead

Might be my favorite pair.....Spy ULTRA and my R.J. Martin Devastator with crop circles.


----------



## puinsai

Buck Mayo Waimea + Muyshondt Aeon Mk. II


----------



## jskelton

Custom Decepticon by Alexey Konygin and Cool Fall Spy 007 Sapphire.


----------



## jskelton

sledhead said:


> Might be my favorite pair.....Spy ULTRA and my R.J. Martin Devastator with crop circles.




Dear god... that Devastator. So damn nice! Congrats.


----------



## tex.proud

This is a pic I took for a buddy of mine. I commissioned the holster as a gift, to commemorate the founding of his organization. It's fitted to a special edition Kimber 1911 that he has. I added the HDS Systems EDC Rotary 18650 and the Chris Reeve large Sebenza to make it more interesting when sending him a shot of it. He asked me about the light, and after a rather short conversation...He wants one! SOLD! Not mine, just sold on getting one in the LE version.


----------



## sledhead

*jskelton:* "Dear god... that Devastator. So damn nice! Congrats."

Thanks Jim...it's a keeper. That custom Decepticon is a beaut.


----------



## puinsai

Okluma TinyDC + Emerson Mini A-100 + SAK Classic


----------



## puinsai

ZT0801TI Lady Liberty anodized finish by Ti Survival & Okluma TinyDC Ti


----------



## Str8stroke

Some Friday fun. 




The Spyderco Wave Haiku Holder™


----------



## LightWalker

That's a nice light holder and light.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

GEC #14 TC Barlow and Maratac Cu for two weeks straight! Usually the knife or flashlight if not both with change every couple days. The pen is a Tactile Turn Mover


----------



## Str8stroke

H&K USP .45 & Large Seb & Luter Triple Nichia


----------



## sledhead

Nice trio.....except now I have to search "Luter Triple Nichia"  Never seen that one.


----------



## puinsai

CMKTW custom Ti church key tanto + Ti Hanko Twisted Trident


----------



## Str8stroke

puinsai posted a cool fixed blade, so I figured I needed to throw out a cool fixed blade and a triple. But on a budget! lol










Vintage RAT 4 & MinMag Triple (built by KYfishguy). I love his MiniMags!


----------



## puinsai




----------



## puinsai

Sabenzas + Mac's Tri-EDC


----------



## puinsai

Buck Mayos & Hanko


----------



## puinsai

Emerson Mini A-100 + Prometheus Beta QR


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

puinsai said:


>



puinsai,

What's your opinion concerning the finish on the titanium Bolt Action? I've been trying to decide on wheather to add one to the collection. 

~ Chance


----------



## puinsai

The finish is the best part of the light. The Ti is awesome & the stonewashed is one of the best I have owned.
PM if you have other questions about the TiBolt. Be well Chance...


----------



## tex.proud

Str8stroke said:


> Man, that makes me miss my USP .45. One awesome pistol!
> H&K USP .45 & Large Seb & Luter Triple Nichia


----------



## puinsai

Sabenaza + McGizmo Mule + Custom SAK Waiter w/ Ti scales


----------



## Ladd

TnC / RPM tail with Case XX Barlow


----------



## Ladd

Sigma 18500 and old Barlow


----------



## puinsai

Ladd, great Sigma. How you liking the Sigma?
Be well...


----------



## puinsai

Three Rivers Manufacturing Nomad slip joint + McGizmo Sapphire


----------



## Ladd

Thank you, sir. I do love the Sigma. The finish is top cabin, and the threads are silky smooth. Already a favorite EDC, although a little heavy, to be expected in brass.

Nice Sapphire and Hobo Nickel!


----------



## jskelton

Missed posting for a few days. I'll catch up. 


Darrel Ralph Dominator. Full Mokuti and a Stellite 6k blade with my Tain Corona.


----------



## jskelton

Microtech Ultratech Bounty Hunter and Tain Aura.


----------



## jskelton

And finally, today. Chris Reeve Sebenza Unique with Raindrop Damascus and mother of pearl doublet. Cool Fall Spy 007 Sapphire to back it up.


----------



## ven

Stunning, what do you do with all these jewels Jim? Are they displayed and if so pics please
I just would not find anything worthy to be cut by such amazing works of art! You must have some beater knives, ones used for general stuff and if so, what is a daily beater EDC knife for you(one that would not hurt if lost).

Awesome pics


----------



## jskelton

ven said:


> Stunning, what do you do with all these jewels Jim? Are they displayed and if so pics please
> I just would not find anything worthy to be cut by such amazing works of art! You must have some beater knives, ones used for general stuff and if so, what is a daily beater EDC knife for you(one that would not hurt if lost).
> 
> Awesome pics



Thanks! I actually carry everything that I own. If I see that something just isn't getting carried fairly regularly, I tend to sell it for something that I will carry more often.

I'm a real suburban guy, so when I say that I use all of my blades, that means something different from someone out in the country, or an outdoorsman. I'm not hacking through brush, skinning game or anything like that. All of my knives get used often, and some I do tend to baby more than others. Mirror polished blades or ones that I will have a really hard time refurbishing to new (like the case where a maker lives in another country), I tend to baby a bit.


----------



## ven

Very cool Jim, surely there cant be enough days in the year to rotate them all  
I would get one out, get distracted by the design and just admire it, then forget what i was doing!


----------



## murrydan

Elinox Lumberjack, Muyshondt Aeon MkII, Large Sebenza (double thumb studs).


----------



## BloodLust

Backup Zero Seki blade by Gifu Kikuo Matsuda.
Fenix E12
Jetbeam Mini-1 with Utilikey


----------



## ven

Very nice bloodlust, sure is eye catching.................love it!


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Spyderco Chaparral and Lumintop Copper Prince


----------



## akhyar

Blackwater SR71 brass & Benchmade Nakamura 484-1


----------



## puinsai

Okluma Tiny DC + CUSCADI bone scaled Spyderco Leafstorm + custom Ti scaled SAK Rambler


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Good job on the photo, puinsai! Good job indeed. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## puinsai

Thanks Chance for the kind words.


Spyderco Paramilitary 2 + Fellhoelter TiBoltlight + custom Ti SAK Waiter


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff M61N MD2 with a high/low ring and a Spyderco Native 5 G10.


----------



## RI Chevy

Elzetta Alpha and a Spyderco Manix 2


----------



## puinsai

Dhunley1, how are you liking that Ti deep carry pocket clip?


----------



## ChrisGarrett

RI Chevy said:


> Elzetta Alpha and a Spyderco Manix 2



My GF got me the ParaMilitary II in S110V for Valentine's Day and I love it. I've been pricing out either the Manix, or the Native in the same format. I love the blue G10 scales and will keep to that theme, if I don't sport for their new M4 PMII.

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy

ChrisGarrett said:


> My GF got me the ParaMilitary II in S110V for Valentine's Day and I love it. I've been pricing out either the Manix, or the Native in the same format. I love the blue G10 scales and will keep to that theme, if I don't sport for their new M4 PMII.
> 
> Chris


Cool. The S110V is real nice. My next will be the PM2 in S110V. The blurple is nice. You either love it or hate it.


----------



## BloodLust

ven said:


> Very nice bloodlust, sure is eye catching.................love it!



Thanks Ven. The acid etch is his trademark finish.


----------



## mckeand13

puinsai said:


>




Nice scales. Details?


----------



## Native89

Looks like a Wilkins. As someone with two pairs of AWT scales, I love the looks of the Wilkins scales more.
Nice combo too.


http://wilkins-knives.com/wilkinsgrip-bmg-mini

Site seems to be down right now.


----------



## puinsai

Wilkins Ti scales!


----------



## puinsai

Strider SNG w/ Copper CF shred CUSCADI scale + Okluma Tiny DC


----------



## dhunley1

puinsai said:


> Dhunley1, how are you liking that Ti deep carry pocket clip?



I like it a lot. Wasn't sure if I was going to like it at first because it changes the way the knife feels in hand, but I quickly got used to it.


----------



## jskelton

Lumintop Prince, Sebastian Larsson Enigma Overkill and Jerry Moen Stealth Fix.


----------



## puinsai

Boker + custom SAK + Tain


----------



## Tejasandre

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



jskelton said:


> Lumintop Prince, Sebastian Larsson Enigma Overkill and Jerry Moen Stealth Fix.





puinsai said:


> Boker + custom SAK + Tain



You two have some serious gear & photo skills. Props to you both.


----------



## roger-roger

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

- Chrome Bravo 2.0 backpack
- PK-PR1
- Paramilitary 2


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Thanks for the kind words Tejasandre. I'm like a high school football team & jskelton is an NFL team.
Be well...


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



puinsai said:


> Thanks for the kind words Tejasandre. I'm like a high school football team & jskelton is an NFL team.
> Be well...



& im a fat slob watching football on tv.


----------



## redvalkyrie

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

This is my daily carry--small, light, and dependable, It's a Malkoff MDC with 3.4-6v head and one RCR123 body. The knife is a Benchmade 940. I used to carry a Spyderco Military but it was unfortunately misplaced. The tools are not a part of the daily carry--this drawer houses my Nepros and Ko-Ken tools along with some Snap-On, Knipex, and Keiba pliers.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*




Prometheus Beta QR + Hinderer XM-18.5


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*




Chris Reeves Sabenza nuke finished by Maprik + Tain Ottavino w/ purple trit + ZT0010 custom anodized barber pole swirl by Ti Survival


----------



## Tejasandre

I like that nuked finish


----------



## puinsai

Thanks Tejasandre. It totally hides the real beating this blade takes.


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Tejasandre said:


> You two have some serious gear & photo skills. Props to you both.



Thanks very much!


----------



## murrydan

Tashi Bharucha/ David Sharp "Eleanor" & Mac's Tri-EDC


----------



## ven

Amazing gear puinsai and very nice pair up murry


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Three Sister's Forge The Beast and TNC UL 18350 Triple Turbo Copper Dragon


----------



## sledhead

The Beast is a great knife...had one for quite awhile. :twothumbs


----------



## sledhead

RJ Martin Blackbird and my Dominator..........not exactly EDC stuff.


----------



## Offgridled

sledhead said:


> RJ Martin Blackbird and my Dominator..........not exactly EDC stuff.



Perfect for edc in my eyes . Nice set up


----------



## ven

I am sat here:thinking: i am not sure about that pic sled, my eyes dont know where to fall. The knife is stunning, but then the dominator is a mighty fine looking beast as well. So i shift to that, then the shine of the blackbird draws me back and so on for over a minute i guess its been.

I know subjective, but that dominator is one of the best looking bigger lights i have seen.

A real mans EDC


----------



## jskelton

Steve Skiff Accomplice in polished carbon fiber and Mokuti with Tains first Timascus light. Thud 18500 with all blue Trits.


----------



## ven

Absolutely stunning...............fantastic pic too


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

May I expose my ignorance with a question? I notice almost every single quality knife displayed, regardless of style(drop point, Tanto, etc) is absent of any serrations. Very few combo blades. Is there a reason the combo or serrated blades are not preferred? When I first started out and had not become very skilled at sharpening, the serrated edge was a nice convenience. Any clarification is appreciated...


----------



## murrydan

Emerson A100 poboy, Victorinox Pioneer, Mac's Tri EDC.


----------



## sledhead

ven said:


> I am sat here:thinking: i am not sure about that pic sled, my eyes dont know where to fall. The knife is stunning, but then the dominator is a mighty fine looking beast as well. So i shift to that, then the shine of the blackbird draws me back and so on for over a minute i guess its been.
> 
> I know subjective, but that dominator is one of the best looking bigger lights i have seen.
> 
> A real mans EDC



*Ven :*​ Thanks! A real mans EDC for sure.  Use my Dominator all the time...great light!

*Offgridled : * Thanks


----------



## ChrisGarrett

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> May I expose my ignorance with a question? I notice almost every single quality knife displayed, regardless of style(drop point, Tanto, etc) is absent of any serrations. Very few combo blades. Is there a reason the combo or serrated blades are not preferred? When I first started out and had not become very skilled at sharpening, the serrated edge was a nice convenience. Any clarification is appreciated...



Serrations are one of those 9mm vs. .45acp debates. You either love them, or you hate them. If you're wont to cut a lot of rope, cordage, or stuff like seatbelt straps, serrated edges might just be for you, but if not, they're more of a pain, so I think the scales tip away from serrated edges, just on a casual browsing of peoples' knives and opinions.

This being a thread with a lot of pimpy blades, most of these 'art knives' won't be cutting anything, let alone Manilla rope, or shipping straps. If they are used for cutting, it's something like opening up the envelope that one's dividend check just came in, so serrations won't be needed in that circumstance.

Just my observations hanging around a few knife sites.

Chris


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thanks Chris, almost all of my lights & knives are "users". I appreciate the explanation, although I did just order a couple of blades without serrations. Since I am rarely in circumstances that I used to be in(haven't jumped out of a plane or landed on a beach in a while now), I will see how it goes...


----------



## LightWalker

ShinningBeam Blaze and Game Winner knife.


----------



## vadimax

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> May I expose my ignorance with a question? I notice almost every single quality knife displayed, regardless of style(drop point, Tanto, etc) is absent of any serrations. Very few combo blades. Is there a reason the combo or serrated blades are not preferred? When I first started out and had not become very skilled at sharpening, the serrated edge was a nice convenience. Any clarification is appreciated...



If you really use a knife, not just show off, the cutting edge near the handle is the most used one for precise cutting. Having serration there is equal to making a blade useless in my point of view. By the way, this is a best indication -- a knife owner is a user or a fashion guy.

BTW, properly sharpened "plain" blade cuts ropes and security belts much better than a serrated one.


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> May I expose my ignorance with a question? I notice almost every single quality knife displayed, regardless of style(drop point, Tanto, etc) is absent of any serrations. Very few combo blades. Is there a reason the combo or serrated blades are not preferred? When I first started out and had not become very skilled at sharpening, the serrated edge was a nice convenience. Any clarification is appreciated...




It's a personal preference, and the choice is made based on the needs of the user. I have absolutely no use for a serrated blade. I'm not an outdoorsman, so I won't be sawing anything, cutting 1/2" ropes or anything like that. I own only one serrated knife, and that's only because the knife was not made available in a useful edge, and I wanted that particular style (it is pictured here a page or two back).

For everyday cutting tasks, you'll rarely need a serrated blade, so most guys who carry everyday and USE their knives will have a plain edge. Again, the caveat is if they're very outdoorsey guys, doing outdoorsey things.


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



ChrisGarrett said:


> Serrations are one of those 9mm vs. .45acp debates. You either love them, or you hate them. If you're wont to cut a lot of rope, cordage, or stuff like seatbelt straps, serrated edges might just be for you, but if not, they're more of a pain, so I think the scales tip away from serrated edges, just on a casual browsing of peoples' knives and opinions.
> 
> This being a thread with a lot of pimpy blades, most of these 'art knives' won't be cutting anything, let alone Manilla rope, or shipping straps. If they are used for cutting, it's something like opening up the envelope that one's dividend check just came in, so serrations won't be needed in that circumstance.
> 
> Just my observations hanging around a few knife sites.
> 
> Chris




I can only assume you're referring to my knives as the "art knives that won't be cutting anything". I own only 2 knives I would categorize as art knives (and even those get carried and used), but all of mine are carried and cut when needed. 

As to serrated edges, people do use them for cutting rope, cord, etc but it will leave frayed edges actually, so a plain edge is still usually a better choice. 

Gotta go now, my dividend check just came in....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

While I can't afford to own a custom knife, I am thankful there are people that can. If there weren't, would anyone's life be enriched? 

~ Chance 

Edit, No legs were intentionally humped by the above statement.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*




Both users & not safe queens!
Doug Ritter Benchmade Large Griptilian w/ Kenvin Wilkins Ti scales + Okluma TinyDC in Ti


----------



## CanadianSurvivalCompany

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Classic standby for me. 

SF E2dl
Benchmade 581


----------



## Tre_Asay

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

I just got this in, 
Peak eiger HiCRI SS lug
And the knife is a SS winchester that I got for $3 from a thrift shop.
I have definitely spent more on flashlights than knives, probably because I have more problems with reliability from cheap lights where cheap knifes don't have poorly soldered electronics to deal with.


----------



## murrydan

McGizmo mule & Peter Rassenti SNAFU.


----------



## sledhead

Nice pair! :twothumbs


----------



## Firebottle

Sog Aegis and Olight S2.


----------



## jskelton

murrydan said:


> McGizmo mule & Peter Rassenti SNAFU.




Two great machinists


----------



## puinsai

Hinderer XM-18.5 + Okluma Tiny DC


----------



## Offgridled

puinsai said:


> Hinderer XM-18.5 + Okluma Tiny DC



Beautiful set up


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> May I expose my ignorance with a question? I notice almost every single quality knife displayed, regardless of style(drop point, Tanto, etc) is absent of any serrations. Very few combo blades. Is there a reason the combo or serrated blades are not preferred? When I first started out and had not become very skilled at sharpening, the serrated edge was a nice convenience. Any clarification is appreciated...



Very oversimplified, but a plain edge _cuts_ while a serrated edge _rips_.

So, which tool is best, depends on which task you have.

A very sharp plain edge can perform equal or better than a serrated edge on all but the toughest of materials, but even the very best serrated edge simply cannot cut cleanly.

However, a very dull plain edge is worthless (or worse) , while even very dull serrations will tear through most material.

A "combo" edge is essentially the worst of both worlds. It halves the effective portion of the blade you need, and almost always puts each portion in the wrong place. Fine control cutting is typically best at the edge up near the handle, while slicing rip cuts are most efficient out towards the tip of the blade. But usually combo blades put the serrations where they "look better" instead of where they work better.

Of course, theoretically, the size of serrations are a continuum, and some put a so-called "toothy edge" on plain edged blades :shrug:


----------



## Tejasandre

puinsai said:


> Hinderer XM-18.5 + Okluma Tiny DC



What's the triangle thing?


----------



## murrydan

Muyshondt Aeon MkII & Sebenza 21.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thanks for all the great responses. My new, non-combo Benchmade is on its way. I really appreciate all the info, and that it was given in a friendly, in no way condescending fashion-presents the best of our forum and I thank you...


----------



## vadimax

Tejasandre said:


> What's the triangle thing?



Fancy bottle opener.


----------



## blah9

Yes, thank you guys for the explanations and also all these awesome pictures!


----------



## puinsai

Kizer Gemini nuke finished by Maprik + Foursevens Ti Preon 1 w/ Prometheus Ti pocket clip


----------



## eraursls1984

Puinsai, is that Preon stonewashed or just beat up from carry? Looks good. I need some more Ti Preons.


----------



## puinsai

eraursls1984, thanks Pal for the kind words. Yeah, it looks that way from years of use. I beat on it like a 15 year old boy and a Victoria Secrets catalog.


----------



## CudaBort

CK Brute

S1 Batton


----------



## murrydan

Tashi/Sharp Eleanor, Victorinox Yeoman, Mac's Customs Tri EDC.


----------



## jskelton

murrydan said:


> Tashi/Sharp Eleanor, Victorinox Yeoman, Mac's Customs Tri EDC.




Love that Tashi. I can't get enough of his designs. Great guy and a talented artist.


----------



## murrydan

jskelton said:


> Love that Tashi. I can't get enough of his designs. Great guy and a talented artist.



Thanks, Jim! Agreed, he's one of my favorites in the business, and David Sharp's execution of this design is impeccable.


----------



## jskelton

murrydan said:


> Thanks, Jim! Agreed, he's one of my favorites in the business, and David Sharp's execution of this design is impeccable.



I don't know if you're into fixed blades at all, but the first time I met David was when he was showcasing his Loveless style knives. They are, without a doubt the closest you can get to the real thing. Flawless grinds, perfect mirror finishes and hand rubbed satin... just amazing. Quite affordable in that realm as well.


----------



## jskelton

New light came in, pretty damn cool. Veleno Avant. Pairs well with my Mick Strider Custom SMF w/Nightmare grind.


----------



## puinsai

Strider SNG + Sinner Custom


----------



## ven

Just stunning puinsai, perfect pair


----------



## shado

Posted this pic a while back but it's gone,

A bunch of Peter Rassenti Integrals and some SPYs






Some are gone, some aren't


----------



## Monocrom

shado said:


> Posted this pic a while back but it's gone,
> 
> A bunch of Peter Rassenti Integrals and some SPYs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are gone, some aren't


Is that a SNAFU in the upper right corner?


----------



## shado

Monocrom said:


> Is that a SNAFU in the upper right corner?



Yes, it and the one below are large SNAFU's


----------



## sledhead

Beautiful collection shado!


----------



## Offgridled

Quite the line up you got there :stunning:


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Offgridled said:


> Quite the line up you got there :stunning:



Yeah...what...$2500 per light and $600 per knife?

What kind of cars are these guys driving?

I love it.

Chris


----------



## jskelton

ChrisGarrett said:


> Yeah...what...$2500 per light and $600 per knife?
> 
> What kind of cars are these guys driving?
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Chris



Rassenti basically starts at about $1300 and go way up from there. And secondary market prices are higher.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

jskelton said:


> Rassenti basically starts at about $1300 and go way up from there. And secondary market prices are higher.



Thanks, so what car do you drive?

J/k.

No...really?

Chris


----------



## eraursls1984

ChrisGarrett said:


> Thanks, so what car do you drive?
> 
> J/k.
> 
> No...really?
> 
> Chris


Jim drives a Hellcat. His license plate # is... Lol


----------



## ChrisGarrett

eraursls1984 said:


> Jim drives a Hellcat. His license plate # is... Lol









He probably has a black one for odd days, and drives the white one on even days.

Chris


----------



## vadimax

You must be all wrong. He drives this one:






Trek Yoshimoto Nara -- worth $200,000


----------



## rit009




----------



## murrydan

Rassenti SNAFU, McGizmo Mule, Victorinox OC Electrician.


----------



## jskelton

ChrisGarrett said:


> Thanks, so what car do you drive?
> 
> J/k.
> 
> No...really?
> 
> Chris




My post in the Off-topic / cars thread....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?250150-Cars-Man&p=4923815&viewfull=1#post4923815


----------



## jskelton

eraursls1984 said:


> Jim drives a Hellcat. His license plate # is... Lol




Correct. And as you see in the pics, my plate is "UR SLO"

People tend to get a kick out of it. Unless I passed them when they were trying to impress their girl.


----------



## ven

Stunning motor Jim, i would expect nothing less though tbh


----------



## jskelton

Today's carry: Black Death Hell Razor in zirc/ti/pearl carbon fiber and the Timascus Tain Thud.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

jskelton said:


> My post in the Off-topic / cars thread....
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?250150-Cars-Man&p=4923815&viewfull=1#post4923815



Nice...I like the green the best. The two I posted were at the Chrysler dealer just around the corner. They had the tricked out Viper GTS on the same ramp, which was nice.

The stickers on both Hellcats were ~$72,000, so I wonder what they'd sell them for?






Chris


----------



## jskelton

ChrisGarrett said:


> Nice...I like the green the best. The two I posted were at the Chrysler dealer just around the corner. They had the tricked out Viper GTS on the same ramp, which was nice.
> 
> The stickers on both Hellcats were ~$72,000, so I wonder what they'd sell them for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris




Until just recently, you'd have to pay $5k-$25k over sticker depending on the dealer. In the last 3 or 4 months we've seen that there are some available around the country for sticker price. Same thing I went through a few years ago when I bought my GT500. I had to wait a year to get one at sticker, and mine was a rare exception.

I've had the HC now for a year and 3 months, over 17k miles on it, and still love it. Worth every penny. Glad I bought mine in 15 though... only year for the Sublime color, and there was a factory MSRP price increase for '16 by over $4k.


----------



## sledhead

jskelton said:


> Today's carry: Black Death Hell Razor in zirc/ti/pearl carbon fiber and the Timascus Tain Thud.




Damn Jim! That Hell Razor is out of this world. Never seen one. :twothumbs Thought you'd be in Vegas!


----------



## ScottGabrielli

TNC UL 18350 Triple Turbo and GEC #15 TC Ancient Barlow


----------



## Bullzeyebill

OK, speaking as a flashaholic, and lover of knives, even from a distance, It would be good if more knife owners would pip in who do not have high tech knives.

Bill


----------



## LightWalker

CRKT EROS*SS and Bushnell aaa


----------



## Koam

Mini Maglight and Hamilton Beach Model 270


----------



## Offgridled

Koam said:


> Mini Maglight and Hamilton Beach Model 270



Dinner soon? Great pic


----------



## MAD777

Now that's FUNNY! 😄


----------



## murrydan

Old cross Cadet, Sebenza 21, Mac's Customs Tri EDC.


----------



## akhyar

LionSteel TRE titanium blue with Blackwater SR71 brass


----------



## jskelton

Bullzeyebill said:


> OK, speaking as a flashaholic, and lover of knives, even from a distance, It would be good if more knife owners would pip in who do not have high tech knives.
> 
> Bill




The overwhelming majority of posts on this thread are pics of basic, production level knives, some as inexpensive as $15.


----------



## jskelton

sledhead said:


> Damn Jim! That Hell Razor is out of this world. Never seen one. :twothumbs Thought you'd be in Vegas!




Thanks!

I had planned to be, but business always prevents me from doing fun stuff. So far this year I've missed every major show. I am going to the NYCKS however.


----------



## kssmith

Here is a SOG Zoom, Benchmade 5220 Presidio (Auto), and a Benchmade 581 Barrage. All accompanied by a Fenix LD22




[/URL][/IMG]

The 5220 is from an agency I used to work at. They gifted them to us one year.


----------



## Koam

Tool and Randall carving set.


----------



## murrydan

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Full dump pic. There's A Rassenti SNAFU and McGizmo w/ XP-L HI in there somewhere.


----------



## -JP

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Prometheus Beta and my custom Corrie Schoeman





Brous VR71, Olamic Cutlery Wayfarer 247 and Corrie Schoeman
FourSevens PK Paladin, Maratac 123 and Prometheus


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Murry nice gear sir! I must say, very good taste you have. 

JP, ok you posted, now you can leave! :naughty: LOL That is some killer stuff there. I really like how you set up the Beta. Schoeman = Wild!


----------



## sledhead

Koam said:


> Tool and Randall carving set.



Nice. Family heirloom material.


----------



## CudaBort

These little guys in the pocket today


----------



## ChrisGarrett

CudaBort said:


> These little guys in the pocket today



Nice, love the color motif you have going. What's the light and the knife?

Chris


----------



## CudaBort

ChrisGarrett said:


> Nice, love the color motif you have going. What's the light and the knife?
> 
> Chris


Thank you sir the knife is a Sheepdog Knives Delinquent and the light is a Muyshondent MK111.


----------



## Arvin

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



chipwillis said:


> Here a little picture with my badass Strider.



Very nice, where can I get that combo in the bottom pic?


----------



## jskelton

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



Arvin said:


> Very nice, where can I get that combo in the bottom pic?



He didn't mention it, but that's a Mick Strider custom. By that alone means you're unlikely to find one, but this particular model (the RC) is no longer made. I don't think Mick has made one of these in over 3 years.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics.*



Arvin said:


> Very nice, where can I get that combo in the bottom pic?


Wow ... quoted from '07

And, yes ... that LS27 is long since discontinued, as well 

( EDIT - there is a small possibility it could be the even rarer XR27, but difficult to be certain without a better view of the reflector )


----------



## puinsai




----------



## puinsai




----------



## puinsai




----------



## puinsai




----------



## puinsai




----------



## puinsai




----------



## der

McGizmo Haiku, Serge Panchenko Coin Claw and two Chris Bathgate worry stones.

[h=1]

[/h]


----------



## MAD777

der said:


> .... and two Chris Bathgate worry stones.



... And now I'm worried, because I don't have any worry stones! LOL

Nice collection!


----------



## Koam

Thumb and Randall


----------



## jskelton

Fell behind again, playing catch up. 

DSK Tactical Diamondback v2 prototype and Hanko Trident.


----------



## jskelton

Mick Strider Custom SMF w/Nightmare Grind and McGizmo Haiku.


----------



## jskelton

And finally, today...

Darrel Ralph Full Mokuti framelock Dominator and Full Timascus Tain Thud.


----------



## CudaBort

Gto/Quest knives Kutzu
MecArmy PT-16


----------



## Monocrom

Koam said:


> Thumb and Randall




Very nice-looking model 14.


----------



## Koam

Monocrom said:


> Very nice-looking model 14.



Thanks. Very similar, but it's actually a model 16 Diver with double hilt and sawteeth option.

http://www.randallknives.com/knives/model-16-diver/


----------



## Monocrom

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## TKC

*Here is my Malkoff SHO, Strider SnG, Emerson Mini A-100, and my custom Prybar.
*


----------



## sledhead

CudaBort said:


> Gto/Quest knives Kutzu
> MecArmy PT-16




Now that is a pocketable pair! Nice


----------



## sledhead

*jskelton* Nice trifecta !


----------



## CudaBort

sledhead said:


> Now that is a pocketable pair! Nice


Thank you sir


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ChrisGarrett

puinsai said:


> Emerson Mini A-100 + Muyshondt Aeon MkIII



I've had my Seecamp since the mid 90s and carry it everyday. What grip panels are those and what's the pocket sleeve/holster?

I've about worn out my second Uncle Mikes sleeve and need to start looking for another and like the looks of that one. How much do both of them run, if you don't mind me asking?

Chris


----------



## puinsai

ChrisGarrett, the grips are from desigergrips.com & the hostler is a custom one off in tiger shark skin w/ blue stitching. I forgot the makers name.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff MDC 1AA body with an M61NL in a VME head, and a Spyderco Native 5 FRN.


----------



## sledhead

Cool Fall "ULTRA" and a Mick Strider Custom XL, Yeti grind, Chromium Nitride Titanium handle, Dragon Spine.........and a hat.


----------



## Tejasandre

puinsai said:


> Spyderco Sage 2 nuke finished by Maprik + McGizmo Sapphire stonewashed by Maprik



Tell us about that bottle opener thingy!


----------



## Offgridled

sledhead said:


> Cool Fall "ULTRA" and a Mick Strider Custom XL, Yeti grind, Chromium Nitride Titanium handle, Dragon Spine.........and a hat.


The hat pulls it all together . Great pic


----------



## puinsai

Tejasandre, its a Beer Top Delta created by Pangea Designs. Check out their website. I got my from their Kickstarter initiative.
Be well...


----------



## Tejasandre

puinsai said:


> Tejasandre, its a Beer Top Delta created by Pangea Designs. Check out their website. I got my from their Kickstarter initiative.
> Be well...



Thank you kindly.


----------



## murrydan

Mac's Tri EDC & modded Emerson A100.


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff MDC neutral 16650 and an ESEE-3HM. Some of Alabama's finest exports! 

Received the ESEE yesterday, and I'm loving it so far. Hopefully the weather holds up for the weekend so I can put it to use in camp.


----------



## ven

Real nice dhhunley, do like your taste in gear


----------



## dhunley1

Thanks, ven!


----------



## RI Chevy

That Esee. Big handle, small blade. Nice though.


----------



## dhunley1

RI Chevy said:


> Big handle, small blade.



That's why I like it! 

I like smaller blades for general use, but also like hand filling handles. The original ESEE-3 has a smaller handle and I couldn't stand it. Not very comfortable, IMO.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool.


----------



## CudaBort

Muyshondt Aeon MK11 
DPX Heat


----------



## TKC

*Strider SnG, Inokosi, Malkoff SHO, and custom prybar.*


----------



## Str8stroke

CudaBort said:


> Muyshondt Aeon MK11
> DPX Heat


I have been seeing those knives for a while. They sure look nice and pretty affordable too. That CF looks really clean.



dhunley1 said:


> That's why I like it!
> I like smaller blades for general use, but also like hand filling handles. The original ESEE-3 has a smaller handle and I couldn't stand it. Not very comfortable, IMO.



I have several ESEE blades. I love them too. I carry a ESEE Candiru Tan in my pocket very often. That is their smallest fixed blade. I will disappear in your pocket. One neat way I have sometimes been able to carry it is, in its plastic sheath, tucked in my jeans front coin pocket. It is a great side kick to the 3. It definitely won't fill your hand though. lol I will try to post some pics of it later today. 
I am sure you know there are lots of aftermarket scales avail for the ESEE knives. So if you have a older one with the thin scales check the big auction site. Never know. 

I just spent most of the morning going back through this thread. I started at page 100 and man was that fun. Some really neat gear folks have. It is a pleasure to check it all out.


----------



## dhunley1

Str8stroke said:


> I am sure you know there are lots of aftermarket scales avail for the ESEE knives. So if you have a older one with the thin scales check the big auction site. Never know.



Yeah, I had a set of TKC scales on an older one I had, and although they were much bigger, they still felt blocky to me and threw the balance way off. TKC did end up coming out with a different design that I like a lot more though. I have those on my ESEE-4 and was considering picking up another 3 with those, but never pulled the trigger. I've been wanting to try the 3HM for a while, so when an unused one popped up on the ESEE forum for $70, I couldn't resist.


----------



## CudaBort

Str8stroke said:


> I have been seeing those knives for a while. They sure look nice and pretty affordable too. That CF looks really clean.
> 
> 
> 
> I have several ESEE blades. I love them too. I carry a ESEE Candiru Tan in my pocket very often. That is their smallest fixed blade. I will disappear in your pocket. One neat way I have sometimes been able to carry it is, in its plastic sheath, tucked in my jeans front coin pocket. It is a great side kick to the 3. It definitely won't fill your hand though. lol I will try to post some pics of it later today.
> I am sure you know there are lots of aftermarket scales avail for the ESEE knives. So if you have a older one with the thin scales check the big auction site. Never know.
> 
> I just spent most of the morning going back through this thread. I started at page 100 and man was that fun. Some really neat gear folks have. It is a pleasure to check it all out.


Yes sir to me the perfect size edc blade and the bottle opener works great I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## sledhead

HDS 219-Hyper RED-18650 4K- ODL- Spy ULTRA...........and the blade - Super Assassin II


----------



## MAD777

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

OK, here's a study in contrast... 

Bark River Bravo 1.5 in CPM 3V paired with @vinhnguyen54 modded Thrunite TN40vn and.... 

Spyderco Ladybug in VG-10 paired with @vinhnguyen54 modded Lumintop TOOLvn.


----------



## Offgridled

So beautiful mad


----------



## murrydan

Mac's Tri EDC & Tashi/Sharp "Eleanor"


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



murrydan said:


> Mac's Tri EDC & Tashi/Sharp "Eleanor"


Love this pair. :stunning: tashi knives are one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## CudaBort

Blackwater SR-71 Brass

Maserin Dolphin


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## dhunley1

Fenix LD11 and a Spyderco Native 5 FRN.


----------



## tex.proud

Nice pair! Love a good spidyy, and the LD11 is a great light! Can't go wrong with either!


----------



## Koam

Not only do you guys have some really nice knives and flashlights but your photography skills match a lot of that high end gear. I have enjoyed going though this thread and checking out the gear but also for the photography. Great thread!


----------



## ven

jclubbn5 said:


>




The skull has took a bite out of the knife!

WOW stunning..............you have some seriously amazing stuff


----------



## Gunner P




----------



## Str8stroke

Clean little set up there Gunner. lot of Pats going on. :touche:


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Peak eiger and northwoods esky zulu


----------



## jclubbn5

Jeff hanko gunner grip ex11.2 in timascus 
Anthony Marfione Custom utx70 with blue damascus blade


----------



## dhunley1

tex.proud said:


> Nice pair! Love a good spidyy, and the LD11 is a great light! Can't go wrong with either!



Thanks! The LD11 is definitely my favorite Fenix and the Native 5 is my favorite Spyderco. The G10 version is my favorite, but I'm really liking the FRN model, as well. Spyderco does an awesome job with the S35VN. It's probably my favorite steel for an EDC knife.


----------



## Offgridled

ScottGabrielli said:


>


I love your style


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



image upload no limit

Spyderco endura with Emerson wave
StriveVN
Lumintop minivn


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



image sharing sites

Spyderco butterfly Knife
Oveready bored C2 with copper cryos m2 bezel adventure sport dedomed xhp70


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



upload a gif
Fenix TK75vn triple U3 PDTc killer throw version
Fenix TK61VN
HK Hunter Damascus custom mill work


----------



## mckeand13

Please identify the hardware in your images everyone......


----------



## Bullzeyebill

mckeand13 said:


> Please identify the hardware in your images everyone......



_Guys, please go back and identify your images._

Bill


----------



## dhunley1

I'm sure you guys are getting sick of seeing the Spyderco, but at least the light is different! 

Surefire G2 with an M61LL 219B V2 and a Spyderco Native 5 FRN.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Nothing wrong with old school classics....


----------



## Offgridled

mckeand13 said:


> Please identify the hardware in your images everyone......


I updated my info I forgot last night. Thx


----------



## Offgridled

Bullzeyebill said:


> _Guys, please go back and identify your images._
> 
> Bill


All taken care of. I got busy last night and forgot. All completed now


----------



## dhunley1

Spyderco Native 5 G10, SAK Cadet, M61N in a VME head on a Malkoff MDC 16650 body, and an S&W M&P9C with a spare 12rd mag.


----------



## PartyPete

dhunley1 said:


> Spyderco Native 5 G10, SAK Cadet, M61N in a VME head on a Malkoff MDC 16650 body, and an S&W M&P9C with a spare 12rd mag.


Whoa, easy does it, Rambo. This is the knife AND light thread....

JK...I have a Shield 9. Great gun!


----------



## dhunley1

PartyPete said:


> Whoa, easy does it, Rambo. This is the knife AND light thread....
> 
> JK...I have a Shield 9. Great gun!



Lol. The Shield 9 will definitely be my next handgun purchase. Been wanting one since they came out, but never pulled the trigger (no pun intended).


----------



## jclubbn5

Mick Strider custom with beta Ti strike plate blade with micks signature nightmare chisel grind and a Hanko Machine Works twisted trident in damascus with XL evil darkness steel flame clip


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

Stunning jc & puinsai


----------



## Samlittle

jclubbn5 said:


> Mick Strider custom with beta Ti strike plate blade with micks signature nightmare chisel grind and a Hanko Machine Works twisted trident in damascus with XL evil darkness steel flame clip



A perfect group of _Gentleman's Carry _

Nice *jclubbn5*.


----------



## Gunner P

Spyderco PITS
Wenger Commando
Cryos Illumination Aluminum Carbon Fiber 6P Body with cooling bezel and Standoff Grip Tailcap.
Dark sucks titanium clip, and Overready Bezel ring.


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice toys there gunner p


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Copper 18350 Triple Turbo Dragon and GEC Green Saw Cut #77 Barlow


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks for the kind words samlittle


----------



## Str8stroke

It seems like there may be a Spyderco pattern here. :thumbsup: So I don't want to break it. Nirvana & Tain. I opted for the BB body & polished head and tail in order to match the knife. I must say, I feel my goal of matching worked well.


----------



## sledhead

Nice...looks great together.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## tex.proud

Taking the ArmyTek Prime C2 XHP50 to work this week to try it out. Along with the Spyderco Manix2


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Str8stroke

That is a fine combo there. That Para 2 is super nice. I especially like the lanyard hole. I am a big lanyard user. IMHO a lanyard makes drawing them out of the pocket so much easier. I don't put them on my dress knives.


----------



## jclubbn5

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*






Knife- Strider SnG with regrind by nathcustom on instagram 
Light- Hanko Machine Works twisted trident in copper by Jeff Hanko 
Light clip- Steel Flame "pile of skulls" 
Pen- hidetoshi nakayama bolt pen 
Handkerchief- fox hanks


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Not so fast, jc5. We need some info on your awesome tools. If that's a pen, it's the coolest one I've ever seen. 

~ Chance


----------



## jclubbn5

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Not so fast, jc5. We need some info on your awesome tools. If that's a pen, it's the coolest one I've ever seen.
> 
> ~ Chance


Ah good catch! The knife is a strider SnG with a regrind by @nathcustom on instagram and the light is a hanko machine works twisted trident in copper by Jeff Hanko. The light clip is called "pile of skulls" by Steel Flame, and the pen is a hidetoshi nakayama bolt pen


----------



## ChrisGarrett

jclubbn5 said:


> Ah good catch! The knife is a strider SnG with a regrind by @nathcustom on instagram and the light is a hanko machine works twisted trident in copper by Jeff Hanko. The light clip is called "pile of skulls" by Steel Flame, and the pen is a hidetoshi nakayama bolt pen



Cool, perhaps edit your post and put that info below the picuture?

Chris


----------



## jclubbn5

ChrisGarrett said:


> Cool, perhaps edit your post and put that info below the picuture?
> 
> Chris


Thanks didn't know I could edit but I figured it out


----------



## Str8stroke

jclubbn5 said:


> Thanks didn't know I could edit but I figured it out


Good thing. I almost had to break out the BAN Hammer, and club jclubbn5 one good time! lol :banned:

Seriously, you have some very nice gear. That pen almost looks like one of those Bolt Gun Pen things that shoots .22 shorts!


----------



## jclubbn5

Str8stroke said:


> Good thing. I almost had to break out the BAN Hammer, and club jclubbn5 one good time! lol :banned:
> 
> Seriously, you have some very nice gear. That pen almost looks like one of those Bolt Gun Pen things that shoots .22 shorts!


Thank you! I haven't seen these bolt gun things but this pen is amazing


----------



## puinsai




----------



## jclubbn5

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*





Knife- Mick Strider custom SnG named (sharkbite)
Light- Hanko Machine Works twisted trident in bronze with green tritium
Light clip- Steel Flame XL Hanya bronze


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- boos blades areo. 
Lights- Mac's customs stonewashed with stamped crusader steel flame clip 
And polished with bushido steel flame clip


----------



## ven

Absolutely stunning jc, WOW 

Cant even get near that, but hey for fun
CRKT journeyer(yep a UK legal carry knife with a torx bit lock) and an m43vn kicking out 11,000lm on 100%(not in pic shown obviously) 




By the torx bit i mean


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks Ven I really enjoy showing off my custom peices!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jc, You really should tell us more about your knife. Please. 

~ Chance 

Photo Credit 
- ustargetsports.com



[/IMG]


----------



## ven

jclubbn5 said:


> Thanks Ven I really enjoy showing off my custom peices!




I enjoy you showing them off too beautiful....................


----------



## Offgridled

jclubbn5 said:


> Thanks Ven I really enjoy showing off my custom peices!


Show more such beautiful toys


----------



## jclubbn5

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> jc, You really should tell us more about your knife. Please.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Photo Credit
> - ustargetsports.com
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Thank you! This is the boos blades areo. One of my favorite knifes I own and that's saying alot since I have some pretty awesome custom knives. Also the pricing isn't that bad at 425 for this first run.


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- small sebenza with raindrop damascus blade
Light- sunwaymanv10rti modded by precision works and led upgrade by Tim milkos to 219b


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife Marfione Custom utx70 with blue damascus blade
Light Jeff hanko custom ex11.2 gunner grip titanium green tritium and silver rampart lion steel flame clip


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Anthony Marfione Custom msg-lll integral prototype 
Light- Mac's customs tri-edc polished machine finish with Steel Flame bushido clip


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Anthony Marfione Custom msg-lll integral with nightmare grind and strider hole 
Light- lenslight mini titanium polished finish T.A.D. edition


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- benchmade mini griptilian 
Light- muyshondt aeon-mk-lll copper with a killer patina by @29th_element on instagram


----------



## tex.proud

The weekend's EDC

Queen Cutlery large Stockman
HDS Rotary 18650










Love that little knife carried horizontal on the belt. No pocket diving.


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife mick strider custom with beta Ti strike plate blade 
Light hanko machine works twisted trident in damascus


----------



## Loomun

Fenix PD35TAC and Kershaw Leek


----------



## Emspop

This pair is almost always with me both at home and work. I know I can trust them to never fail 




HDS clickie CRK small sebenza insingo


----------



## Emspop

Just received this Mnandi and still trying to figure out a good light to make a very nice off work light weight combo. Shown here with an oveready Hicri pocket eiger...think I'll match it with a ss keychain model with mom and clip then need to find a nice calf skin double pocket pouch


----------



## Tejasandre

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Emspop said:


> Just received this Mnandi and still trying to figure out a good light to make a very nice off work light weight combo. Shown here with an oveready Hicri pocket eiger...think I'll match it with a ss keychain model with mom and clip then need to find a nice calf skin double pocket pouch



Check cajunleatherworks.




Cajun leatherworks pouch, insingo & leatherman squirt p1. Not seen sigma customs 18650 triple in aluminum.


----------



## Emspop

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Tejasandre said:


> Check cajunleatherworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun leatherworks pouch, insingo & leatherman squirt p1. Not seen sigma customs 18650 triple in aluminum.



Thank you for the tip! Just checked out their stuff and looks great. Going to contact them today.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



puinsai said:


> Para 2 + Hanko


And a watch what a trio


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Titanium gear is a sign you have too much money. In years past it was cocaine, now it's titanium gear. Much healthier.  

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Titanium gear is a sign you have too much money. In years past it was cocaine, now it's titanium gear. Much healthier.
> 
> ~ Chance


+1 and lasts much longer better looking and something to truly be proud of)


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*


----------



## FrancistaTa

*Knife Light pics Identify your i*

No idea the real value and dont care Even if it had no sentimental value its a damn good knife that would be very hard to replace


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Knife & Light pics.  OK, who's been messing with the thread title?! :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Spyderco endura 4
Spyderco cat
Spyderco triangle sharp maker
Eagletac M25c2vn turbo fiat lux 



upload pic


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*


----------



## Emspop

The three combos I'm carrying now. The insingo and HDS hicri are what I carry to work. The Mnandi and oveready hicri eiger are my off work carry and the Buck cadet and pocket cw eiger are what's always in my pockets at home.






Pretty happy with this setup for now...only change I see coming is swapping the eiger that I'll carry with the Mnandi for a cool white stainless model when I can find one...


----------



## Emspop

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Tejasandre said:


> Check cajunleatherworks.
> 
> Cajun leatherworks pouch, insingo & leatherman squirt p1. Not seen sigma customs 18650 triple in aluminum.




Thank you for the referral...they are making me a custom double pocket slip for my Mnandi and eiger! Should be here early next week.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Emspop said:


> The three combos I'm carrying now. The insingo and HDS hicri are what I carry to work. The Mnandi and oveready hicri eiger are my off work carry and the Buck cadet and pocket cw eiger are what's always in my pockets at home.
> 
> Pretty happy with this setup for now...only change I see coming is swapping the eiger that I'll carry with the Mnandi for a cool white stainless model when I can find one...



Very nice trio, Emspop. Welcome to CPF! :welcome: 

~ Chance


----------



## Emspop

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Very nice trio, Emspop. Welcome to CPF! :welcome:
> 
> ~ Chance



Thank you for your kind words and welcome!


----------



## Dave D

Malkoff M91T MD3 / Benchmade H&K Axis.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Emspop said:


> Thank you for the referral...they are making me a custom double pocket slip for my Mnandi and eiger! Should be here early next week.



Nice. I've been happy with mine. Very nice leather.


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife Marfione Custom utx70 with blue damascus blade 
Light Jeff Hanko custom gunner grip ex11.2 in timascus


----------



## ven

WOW stunning set up


----------



## Str8stroke

Yeah jc that is pretty pimp.

Emspop, that is a great set of combos. Nice post & welcome to the forum.


----------



## Offgridled

Beautiful pictures guys !!


----------



## Emspop

Str8stroke said:


> Yeah jc that is pretty pimp.
> 
> Emspop, that is a great set of combos. Nice post & welcome to the forum.



Thank you. It's nice to be "around" people that get it.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## akhyar

Kershaw Blur blackwashed S30V & Maratac stainless steel CR123


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Titanium gear is a sign you have too much money. In years past it was cocaine, now it's titanium gear. Much healthier.
> 
> ~ Chance



Nahh. Just means you're ok eating Cap'n Crunch for dinner to save money for a new knife or light. 

That's not just me right?? [emoji51]


----------



## Joemaro95

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*





Benchmade Griptilian + Foursevens PK Paladin


----------



## jclubbn5

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



nbp said:


> Nahh. Just means you're ok eating Cap'n Crunch for dinner to save money for a new knife or light.
> 
> That's not just me right?? [emoji51]


I don't even do name brand cereal I'm eating koo-kies cereal from Aldi and spaghetti O's


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



nbp said:


> Nahh. Just means you're ok eating Cap'n Crunch for dinner to save money for a new knife or light.
> 
> That's not just me right?? [emoji51]





jclubbn5 said:


> I don't even do name brand cereal I'm eating koo-kies cereal from Aldi and spaghetti O's



:laughing: Tell us how you guys square that diet with your wives, girlfriends/significant-others? :thinking: 

~ Chance


----------



## odeprooutdoor

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: Tell us how you guys square that diet with your wives, girlfriends/significant-others? :thinking:
> 
> ~ Chance


Stop said how bright your light is, and talking with them about your flashlight's appearance,application or different led colors.:naughty: 
Thoughts from a girl~~~


----------



## nbp

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: Tell us how you guys square that diet with your wives, girlfriends/significant-others? :thinking:
> 
> ~ Chance



I'm single and live alone at this time. As long as I pay my bills first I do what I want after that. Haha [emoji6]


----------



## jclubbn5

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: Tell us how you guys square that diet with your wives, girlfriends/significant-others? :thinking:
> 
> ~ Chance


I just tell my wife we don't have any money all the time. She has no idea how much my addiction cost but thinks I'm a dork when another package comes to the house.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

I tell my girlfriend how it's gonna be.... Which is fine with her because I help her with everything she needs, spend money on her to cover those needs and the (thankfully) few things she wants. I buy her dresses. Which she wears since apparently I have excellent taste. I take care of any problem that comes up. I treat her well. I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't waste my time or money at "Gentleman's Clubs." No, I don't treat her as an equal. I think she likes the fact that I don't treat her as another hairy, smelly, dumb-*** dude. (No offense, guys.)

She likes that I treat her better than that. I'm not sure if I'm really in charge of the relationship, or if she just lets me think I am. But I think I am. And, she does nothing to make me ever think otherwise. Bought her a nice dress just a few days ago. Told her to wear it that night when I took her to a really nice place to eat. She wore it. No back talk at all. Yup, I'm in charge of our relationship..... maybe. :thinking:


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

NICE! Could you please PM me and tell me where you got those sweet Wilkins grips for your Delica4?
I've been bugging Sal to release a G10 version of the Delica4, with no luck so far. And, yeah I'll say it.... A standard Tenacious with its G10 handles is not a just as good substitute for the Delica4.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Monocrom said:


> I tell my girlfriend how it's gonna be.... Which is fine with her because I help her with everything she needs, spend money on her to cover those needs and the (thankfully) few things she wants. I buy her dresses. Which she wears since apparently I have excellent taste. I take care of any problem that comes up. I treat her well. I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't waste my time or money at "Gentleman's Clubs." No, I don't treat her as an equal. I think she likes the fact that I don't treat her as another hairy, smelly, dumb-*** dude. (No offense, guys.)



I do take offense, Monocrom. I'm balding, so not so hairy anymore.  

~ Chance, who is only a smelly, dumb-*** dude. :laughing:


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Monocrom
Kevin's scales are only on sale via his website _www.wilkins-knives.com/_He is a great guy to deal with.
Lastly, thanks for the kind words.
Be well...


----------



## dhunley1

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Today's combo.

Malkoff M61NL in VME head on MDC 1AA body, Spyderco Native 5 FRN, and a SAK Cadet.


----------



## Genna

Aleph2 Triple by Tana and J.Schanz damascus integral fixed


----------



## Matrix 100

Empire by Greg Lightfoot

TRI V by Cool Fall 

]



[/IMG]


----------



## puinsai




----------



## jclubbn5

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Matrix 100



Wow that's incredible!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



puinsai said:


> Monocrom
> Kevin's scales are only on sale via his website _www.wilkins-knives.com/_He is a great guy to deal with.
> Lastly, thanks for the kind words.
> Be well...




Thank you. I appreciate the response.


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*


----------



## Emspop

Case med jack and Oveready edition hicri eiger.


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Mick Strider custom SnG beta Ti strike plate blade 
Light- Hanko Machine Works twisted trident in zirconium with Steel Flame cognac diamond warrior clip


----------



## MAD777

Emspop said:


> Case med jack and Oveready edition hicri eiger.


Very classy! 👍


----------



## ScottGabrielli

The humble knife and flashlight that live in my camera bag: SAK Cadet and a Preon


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Tejasandre

Gold chap stick?


----------



## puinsai

Tejasandre, Sort of... A Copper Burts Bees sleeve made by Eden Ranch Accessories. It happens to be made in SA, TX.


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Strider SnG 
Light- macs customs brass tri-edc


----------



## puinsai

jclubbn5, that Mac's Custom Bro is killer. Bravo Sir.


----------



## Tejasandre

puinsai said:


> Tejasandre, Sort of... A Copper Burts Bees sleeve made by Eden Ranch Accessories. It happens to be made in SA, TX.
> 
> 
> Beta QR + MM friction folder



Thanks for the info. Nice gear as usual.


----------



## Emspop

GEC #14 Lick Creek Boys Knife in rust red jigged bone and an Oveready HICRI Eiger


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks Puinsai that okluma is pretty cool too!


----------



## Emspop

Thank you!


----------



## puinsai

Thanks jclubbn5 for the kind words.


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff MDC Neutral XP-L 16650, ESEE RB3, Malkoff MD2 with an M361N and a high/low ring, ESEE-3HM, Malkoff Wildcat V6 Neutral MD4, and an ESEE-6.


----------



## AmperSand

Olight S mini Ti polished + Spyderco Paramilitary 2.


----------



## JWRitchie76

CRK small Inkosi and OR BOSS 35


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Bullzeyebill

What is the little knife next to the Sebenza?

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

Looks like one of the thinner Victorinox models with custom Titanium scales, Bill. 
But hopefully he'll chime in soon with a definite answer.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

TNC Copper 18350 Triple Turbo Dragon, GEC #77 Barlow, TSF The Beast


----------



## JWRitchie76

Bullzeyebill said:


> What is the little knife next to the Sebenza?
> 
> Bill





Monocrom said:


> Looks like one of the thinner Victorinox models with custom Titanium scales, Bill.
> But hopefully he'll chime in soon with a definite answer.




Definitely a customized SAK. LooKs like ALM's work but I'm not certain. He is a SAK modder from Poland.


----------



## KDM

Hanko Zr Trident, Hinderer 3" Wharncliffe, and friends.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

o kodwa you zo-nge li-sa namhlange
(A-wa a-wa) si-bona kwenze ka kanjani
(A-wa a-wa) amanto mbazane ayeza
He's a rich guy
He don't try to hide it
Titanium on the ring of his keys 

He's a rich guy
Titanium in a pocket 
Titanium in a pocket to please
Sing ta na na
Ta na na na 

People say he's crazy
He got titanium on the ring of his keys
Well that's one way to lose these
Walking blues
Titanium on the ring of his keys 

He was physically forgotten
Then she slipped into his pocket
With his keys
He said you've taken me for granted
Because I please you
Wearing this titanium on my keys 

And I could say oo oo oo 
As if everybody knows 
What I'm talking about 
As if everybody would know 
Exactly what I was talking about 
Talking about titanium on the ring of my keys 

People say I'm crazy 
I got titanium on the ring of my keys 
Well thats one way to lose 
These walking blues 
Titanium on the ring of our keys

With apologies to Joseph Shabalala & Paul Simon. 

~ Chance, Who loves the titanium on KDM's keys


----------



## KDM

HA! Thank you Mr. Gardiner.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

KDM said:


> HA! Thank you Mr. Gardiner.



You're welcome.  I hope it amused. 

~ Chance


----------



## KDM

Definitely :laughing:


----------



## puinsai

Bullzeyebill, its a custom SAK Waiter.


----------



## murrydan

Ti TinyDC, David Sharp/Tashi Bharucha "Eleanor"


----------



## archimedes

Nice gear @murraydan .... Is it just a "trick" of the lighting, or have you done some funky anodizing on the Ti ?


----------



## murrydan

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



archimedes said:


> Nice gear @murraydan .... Is it just a "trick" of the lighting, or have you done some funky anodizing on the Ti ?



Ha, no. I took the pic at dusk, that's the colors from the sky reflecting off the light.


----------



## Offgridled

Sog scarf surefire L5 and M3


free screen capture


----------



## TKC

*​My SnG & Dervish, with my Malkoff SHO.*


----------



## TKC

*Dervish NavEDC & McGizmo Sapphire.*


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## jdboy

Northwoods Zulu and Reylight Pineapple


----------



## dhunley1

Prometheus Beta-QRv2 and a SAK Cadet.


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Strider SnG prometheus design werx edition
Light- Hanko Machine Works trident in zirconium with Steel Flame darkness clip and Hitex bead


----------



## LightWalker

ScottGabrielli said:


> Copper 18350 Triple Turbo Dragon and GEC Green Saw Cut #77 Barlow



That one would look good on the wall!


----------



## Fredo1




----------



## Str8stroke

I just love this thread. All above are awesome pics and gear folks. I need to frame some too! The wife would really love that! Lol 
Pls keep em coming.


----------



## LightWalker

Str8stroke said:


> I just love this thread. All above are awesome pics and gear folks. I need to frame some too! The wife would really love that! Lol
> Pls keep em coming.



Gotta decorate the Mancave/Garage!


----------



## tex.proud

A question for Knife and Light Pics.


Which knife and light would you pair together? and Why?


These are my most commonly carried knives aside from the Sebenza, and my 18650/2xCr123 size light carry items. Simply curious what other aficionados would pair together amongst these.


Top to Bottom


1) Malkoff MD2 with M361n and Hi/Lo ring
2) Emerson CQC-10 154CM
3) HDS Rotary 18650 Nichia 219b
4) Spyderco Manix 2 CPM S30V G10
5) ArmyTek Prime C2 Pro v3 XHP50 warm
6) Spyderco Paramilitary 2 CPM S30V G10
7) Malkoff MDC 16650 Neutral
8) Zero Tolerance 0566FDEBW Elmax G10


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff MDC Neutral XP-L 16650 and a Spyderco Native 5 G10.


----------



## jdboy

GEC Viper and Olight S1A


----------



## nbp

Tonight CPF member Megatrowned and I had a get-together and we loaded up my coffee table with lights and knives. By our calculations there's somewhere around $8750 worth of gear on this table! I know the picture isn't the best as you can't focus on so many items at once, but how many can you name?????

Drops mic and walks away...


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool idea. Nice stuff.


----------



## MAD777

nbp said:


> Tonight CPF member Megatrowned and I had a get-together and we loaded up my coffee table with lights and knives. By our calculations there's somewhere around $8750 worth of gear on this table! I know the picture isn't the best as you can't focus on so many items at once, but how many can you name?????
> 
> Drops mic and walks away...


Well done, gentlemen!


----------



## Str8stroke

nbp, that is a lot of nice gear there. Hard to pic a fav. So, I am gonna have to go with the OR BOSS & what looks like a Rain Drop Dam CRK! Awesome stuff.


----------



## nbp

Well done Jess, you got two of them! I'll post up a complete list after while but I thought a "seek and find" would be fun on a Sunday morning. Lol.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Ha !

OK, I'll take a guess at the ~ highest $$$ and ~ lowest $ items, as being that Macs Tri along with the Opinel .... ? 

All great stuff, too, BTW :santa:


----------



## nbp

Well done Don, I think you're probably right! I got that Tri while the the market was still pretty soft on those so I think I got a decent price but they're pretty valuable now.


----------



## nbp

Actually no, I take it back! The Raindrop Dammy Sebenza is the most $$$ on the table.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



nbp said:


> I got that Tri while the the market was still pretty soft on those so I think I got a decent price but they're pretty valuable now.



That's why I implied "value" instead of "cost" or "price" lol


----------



## nbp

So true. Although the NRA Blue HDS is one of only 7 pieces and several people are quite interested in acquiring one. That might be worth more than it cost too.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Well, you could be the market maker there .... IIRC, none have (yet) sold secondhand oo:


----------



## nbp

Correct, I have not seen any change hands.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



nbp said:


> Actually no, I take it back! The Raindrop Dammy Sebenza is the most $$$ on the table.



Hmmm ... then how about the Macs as the "most $$$ item that hadn't been mentioned yet"  ?


----------



## nbp

Wait, what's the question?


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



nbp said:


> Wait, what's the question?


I rewrote it a bit to make it work lol


----------



## eraursls1984

nbp said:


> Tonight CPF member Megatrowned and I had a get-together and we loaded up my coffee table with lights and knives. By our calculations there's somewhere around $8750 worth of gear on this table! I know the picture isn't the best as you can't focus on so many items at once, but how many can you name?????
> 
> Drops mic and walks away...


6 Sebenza's, 4 McGizmo's, 3 HDS's, 3 Armytek's, 2 SpiderCo's, 2 Microtech's, 1 MAC's, 1 Oveready Boss, 1 Okluma, 1 Muyshondt, 1 Laconico?, 1 Malkoff, 1 modified Benchmade Grip, 1 Opinel, 1 Prometheus pen, 1 Shard

I don't know 1 knife, 2 Pens, and a laser pointer I believe.


----------



## nbp

Excellent work!! Bravo!! You nailed 'em!
   

CRK Small Sebenza Raindrop Damascus
Macs Customs Tri EDC
Spyderco Domino Blue Carbon
CRK Lg Sebenza Insingo
McGizmo SunDrop
Prometheus Alpha Pen
Kizer/Ray Laconico Ti Framelock
Oveready BOSS
Armytek Prime C2
HDS Clicky N170
McGizmo Mule 
McGizmo Haiku x 2
HDS Clicky 325 NRA Blue 
Spyderco Caly 3 Carbon Fiber 
Piranha X Auto
Alum. Okluma TinyDC
Green Laser
Boker Bolt Action Pen
CRK Lg Sebenza Insingo Carbon Fiber
Microtech Ultratech StormTrooper
Muyshondt Aeon Mk III
HDS Rotary N200 Orange
Malkoff MDC
Opinel
Surefire Pen
CRK Mnandi Cocobolo Inlays
Armytek Prime A1
Armytek Prime C1
Microtech UTX 85
Benchmade Grip Tanto
CRK Inkosi
CRK Lg Regular Sebenza NICA Tanto


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

 ... :goodjob:


----------



## AVService

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*





Chappy & Buddy


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool prop


----------



## AVService

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



RI Chevy said:


> Cool prop


 
Yeah they still crack me up!


----------



## redvalkyrie

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

So, my EDC changed a bit today...


----------



## nbp

That is a classy pair that will get any job done in any situation. You can't go wrong!


----------



## redvalkyrie

I had no intentions of getting a Sebenza but I went to check out a new little outdoor store and there it was...once I saw it I knew I couldn't leave without it.


----------



## nbp

If you're anything like me you soon won't want to carry anything else.


----------



## tex.proud

Nice Pair!

I sound like I'm 21 again. Got slapped often!:huh:

As said before, ya can't go wrong with those.


----------



## redvalkyrie

Thanks guys. I definitely find beauty in functionality and you can't get more functional than a Sebenza and MDC 16340.


----------



## Genna

G&G Hawk RAM I and a modded TnC Key-Lux "AA"


----------



## MC408

Great pics!!!! I'm New to the forum, making the crossover from guns and knives to lights. Looks like I've found the right place and am not the only one who!


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife-boos blades areo 
Light- modded sunwayman v10rti 
Bored to 18mm groved and sterilized. Drilled and tapped for SF clip 
(Work done by Barry at precision works)


----------



## Str8stroke

The last 2 posters are awesome!!!

jc, that copper square thing? a Finger Fidget? Also, Barry does some fine work. It fits a 18350 now, correct?


----------



## eraursls1984

Str8stroke said:


> The last 2 posters are awesome!!!
> 
> jc, that copper square thing? a Finger Fidget? Also, Barry does some fine work. It fits a 18350 now, correct?


I think that's a Steel Flame spinner.


----------



## jclubbn5

Str8stroke said:


> The last 2 posters are awesome!!!
> 
> jc, that copper square thing? a Finger Fidget? Also, Barry does some fine work. It fits a 18350 now, correct?


Yes sir it's a steel flame spin ring with plug. A fidget thing to keep me from flipping my knife so much. 
Also Barry is the man! Yes in this configuration it runs a 18350 but I also have a matching extender that is also bored, dehexed and grooved that will let it use a 18500.


----------



## jclubbn5

here is a super old pic of the v10rti with the extender to run 18500


----------



## jclubbn5

knife- Todd begg feild grade Bodega 
Light- Mac's customs Ti tri-edc also in the background is a lenslight micro Ti TAD edition


----------



## TKC

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

*
Here is my Seamus Knives Irish Uber Crossover & Malkoff SHO.
*


----------



## Offgridled

Great pics everyone


----------



## wimmer21

So much WIN here. The Haiku with the DHT is really nice.




nbp said:


> Excellent work!! Bravo!! You nailed 'em!
> 
> 
> CRK Small Sebenza Raindrop Damascus
> Macs Customs Tri EDC
> Spyderco Domino Blue Carbon
> CRK Lg Sebenza Insingo
> McGizmo SunDrop
> Prometheus Alpha Pen
> Kizer/Ray Laconico Ti Framelock
> Oveready BOSS
> Armytek Prime C2
> HDS Clicky N170
> McGizmo Mule
> *McGizmo Haiku x 2*
> HDS Clicky 325 NRA Blue
> Spyderco Caly 3 Carbon Fiber
> Piranha X Auto
> Alum. Okluma TinyDC
> Green Laser
> Boker Bolt Action Pen
> CRK Lg Sebenza Insingo Carbon Fiber
> Microtech Ultratech StormTrooper
> Muyshondt Aeon Mk III
> HDS Rotary N200 Orange
> Malkoff MDC
> Opinel
> Surefire Pen
> CRK Mnandi Cocobolo Inlays
> Armytek Prime A1
> Armytek Prime C1
> Microtech UTX 85
> Benchmade Grip Tanto
> CRK Inkosi
> CRK Lg Regular Sebenza NICA Tanto


----------



## nbp

Amazing what you can do with a propane torch! I have some better pics posted here somewhere if I can find them.


----------



## wimmer21

I wondered how that was done.

Love to see them!


----------



## nbp

Two posts here where you can see nicer pics from when it was first done. The only one I did like that! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...your-GIZMO-!&p=4494147&viewfull=1#post4494147


----------



## wimmer21

Hey thanks for sharing. The color, especially on the tail area, is gorgeous. Great work!


----------



## ChrisGarrett

I have to get better lighting, among other things, but I'll put this one up for now.

Standard Spyderco Endura 4 in VG-10, their Delica 4 in ZDP-189 and the PM II in S110v. Blue S2+ is just a standard jobbie with an 18350 body and T6-4C L2 and the green S2+ is the 3 Tronics triple XP-L HI U6-3A that Ven sent me last year, at this time. 

Chris


----------



## akhyar

Klarus Mi7 Ti and LionSteel TRE Ti


----------



## tex.proud

It's actually snowing in Dallas, so I took advantage of the photo op with what I had on me. 

HDS Rotary 18650 Nichia
Arno Bernard Hunter N690 Giraffe Bone


----------



## mcm308




----------



## Bullzeyebill

What do you have there?

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I spy with my little eye, a titanium, neutral, #2 CPF commemorative Atom! WOW! Good score! :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## ScottGabrielli

TNC Copper 18350 Triple Turbo Dragon & Chris Reeves KniveArt exclusive Small Inkosi


----------



## mcm308

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I spy with my little eye, a titanium, neutral, #2 CPF commemorative Atom! WOW! Good score![emoji106]
> 
> ~ Chance


Good eye! Original owner!


----------



## tex.proud

My Bestest Pair! :twothumbs
Atomic Beam USA
Brass Redneck


----------



## Str8stroke

lol there Tex! You brought the Thunder to the Thread with that one.


----------



## nein166

tex the gov't doesnt want you to have a flashlight that powerful


----------



## vadimax

tex.proud said:


> My Bestest Pair! :twothumbs
> Atomic Beam USA
> Brass Redneck



This photo misses one item -- a Geiger counter  A must have for you:


----------



## tex.proud

Ha! I have actually used those! Years ago I was a Radiographer X-raying welds in plants and refineries.


----------



## Bdm82

tex.proud said:


> My Bestest Pair! :twothumbs
> Atomic Beam USA
> Brass Redneck


Awesome post!


----------



## nbp

Did the blade start that narrow or has it been sharpened 150 times?


----------



## AVService

Sapphire & Serge Bean


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I think the Sapphire is one of the best [email protected]@King light ever made. Long and lean, like a euro-trash model. :naughty:

~ Chance


----------



## AVService

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I think the Sapphire is one of the best [email protected]@King light ever made. Long and lean, like a euro-trash model. :naughty:
> 
> ~ Chance




Can't argue really but who exactly do you have in mind?!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AVService said:


> Can't argue really but who exactly do you have in mind?!


 
The term is a stereotypical generalization used for comedically purposes. 

~ Chance


----------



## tech25

My everyday carry. (For work I switch between a Malkoff MD2 with an M61N and the Pr1) 
ZT 0566BW with an aftermarket clip as I dislike the deep carry clip that it comes with.
PK PR1
Okluma with 4k XP-L and H17F driver.


----------



## murrydan

Peter Rassenti SNAFU & McGizmo Haiku with 5000K XP-L HI. 






Haiku & orange Cadet. 






OKluma Ti TinyDC & Emerson A100 poboy.


----------



## Str8stroke

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The term is a stereotypical generalization used for comedically purposes. ~ Chance


 :lolsign:



tech25 said:


> My everyday carry. (For work I switch between a Malkoff MD2 with an M61N and the Pr1)
> ZT 0566BW with an aftermarket clip as I dislike the deep carry clip that it comes with.
> PK PR1 Okluma with 4k XP-L and H17F driver.


What clip did you go with? Just curious. I swapped the clip on mine too with a Ti one off eBay. It works pretty darn well for $25 or so. 

Dang Murry, that is a nice collection sir. I think I want to play at your house with your toys! lol


----------



## Woods Walker

1. Armytek Viking V3.
2. Enzo trapper (long bladed version) in 12c27.
3. Hemlock brand soft magnum bar and ferro rod with striker and wooden handle (can make fuzz for extra tinder).

Now we roll over to the PSK side.





1. Fenix E01 with lithium primary AAA.
2. Tops Turley model 23 PSK knife with DIY blaze orange Kydex and 20 feet of fishing line.
3. Backpack sized soft magnisum bar and ferro rod with striker. Added blaze orange 550 and green reflective cordage.


----------



## Offgridled

Hey Walker is that a magnesium and Ferrocerium Rod built together? 



pc screenshot


----------



## Woods Walker

Yes. I have several of them. Use one on occasion and happy with the results but never made shavings out of the handle which is a selling point for the maker. That one was used once to make sure it's go to go.


----------



## tech25

Str8stroke said:


> What clip did you go with? Just curious. I swapped the clip on mine too with a Ti one off eBay. It works pretty darn well for $25 or so



I got a black coated clip off of eBay as well. $25. 

Black Titanium Pocket Clip Made for Zero Tolerance ZT0566 ZT0801 Knife


----------



## Offgridled

Woods Walker said:


> Yes. I have several of them. Use one on occasion and happy with the results but never made shavings out of the handle which is a selling point for the maker. That one was used once to make sure it's go to go.


If it's not a problem could you pm me a link for this? Thank you kindly.


----------



## Polynikes

Very new to lights(and the forum), kind of new to knives...
Been enjoying the posts, figured I may as well chime in 

Olight M1X Striker, Spyderco Manix 2 XL






Fenix LD22, Esee Izula 2





Surefire XC1, Emerson CQC8


----------



## Offgridled

Welcome to CPF Polynikes looks like you fit in already great pics and choices on knives and lights. Enjoy the family and knowledge here


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Mick Strider custom SnG nightmare grind 
Light- okluma tiny dc in damascus


----------



## Offgridled

jclubbn5 said:


> Knife- Mick Strider custom SnG nightmare grind
> Light- okluma tiny dc in damascus


Very useful combination there. Really like it.


----------



## Str8stroke

jclubbin, we need to know more about those shoes too. lol 

Seriously, that is a wicked grind on that MS!


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Polynikes said:


> Very new to lights(and the forum), kind of new to knives...
> Been enjoying the posts, figured I may as well chime in
> 
> Olight M1X Striker, Spyderco Manix 2 XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix LD22, Esee Izula 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire XC1, Emerson CQC8



I want either a Manix in S110v, or a Native 5 in S110v.

I like your Glock!

I've had a G22 Gen. 2 since '91.

Chris


----------



## Polynikes

ChrisGarrett said:


> I want either a Manix in S110v, or a Native 5 in S110v.
> 
> I like your Glock!
> 
> I've had a G22 Gen. 2 since '91.
> 
> Chris


I wish my M2XL was S110v, I like the Native but I don't think I'll ever get one... 
Thanks! It's Burnt Bronze, USA made, with trijicon HDs (I love the trijicons, have them on a couple other pistols too) 
Your 22 is older than I am lol, I was born in '93


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Polynikes said:


> I wish my M2XL was S110v, I like the Native but I don't think I'll ever get one...
> Thanks! It's Burnt Bronze, USA made, with trijicon HDs (I love the trijicons, have them on a couple other pistols too)
> Your 22 is older than I am lol, I was born in '93



I'm vacillating between the Manix and the Native. To be frank, I just love those blue (blurple) G10 scales. I couldn't care less about S30v, CPM M4, Elmax, or M390. I just love the color of those scales!

So it's now between either of those, for my next knife. I have a lot of nice factory autos, pocket knives, fixed blades, but I'm not not really into customs, so that's my path. My GF did get me a Delica 4 in ZDP-189 for Christmas, but that's quite pedestrian compared to what many of you are sporting.

I jumped onto the .40 S&W early on and I've reloaded it since '95.

Chris


----------



## akhyar

Klarus Mi7 Ti, LionSteel TRE & MachineEra brass pen


----------



## Woods Walker

More from my PSK stuff.





















Light 4/7 quark setup as an omnivore aka CR123 body packed. Knife WCF sheep foot PSK carbon steel. 15n20 I think.

edit to show 1xCR123 body.


----------



## mcm308

Harvester and A2


----------



## archimedes

mcm308 said:


> ....
> Harvester and A2



So classy ...


----------



## puinsai

Knife: Emerson Mini A-100
Light: Mac's Customs Titanium Tri Knurly EDC


----------



## ChrisGarrett

puinsai said:


> Knife: Emerson Mini A-100
> Light: Mac's Customs Titanium Tri Knurly EDC



'Every gentleman should carry a handkerchief.'

I know it would be tough to reshoot the lights, knives and 'chiefs' together, but could all of you take a quick photo of your various handkerchiefs, with the different patterns and show them with the labels up?

They're almost as interesting, to me, as some of the other stuff.

I need to pick up a couple.

Chris


----------



## BigBluefish

archimedes said:


> So classy ...


 
+1


----------



## BigBluefish

akhyar said:


> Klarus Mi7 Ti, LionSteel TRE & MachineEra brass pen


 The TRE is next on my sharp things wannit list. How are you liking it?


----------



## BigBluefish

tex.proud said:


> My Bestest Pair! :twothumbs
> Atomic Beam USA
> Brass Redneck


 Every time that flashlight commercial comes on, my wife tells me I should get one. Just to see my reaction.


----------



## akhyar

BigBluefish said:


> The TRE is next on my sharp things wannit list. How are you liking it?



It just feels nice in my hand as I have a small to medium size hand. If you have a large hand, better if you try it first.
As for the flipping action, if you like your knife to flip open like a rocket, looks elsewhere.
I used to own few ZTs before, and sad to saw the TRE flipping actions is definitely not it forte.
But as I work in the office and wear office attires Monday to Friday, the TRE gets the most pocket time


----------



## TKC

*This is my Seamus Knives Irish Uber Crossover & Malkoff SHO.*


----------



## STO

Modified Astrolux SS - 100Kcd, SIG P220 Combat TB, Liberty Civil Defense, Microtech Ultratech OTF Tri-Grip, carbon fiber sailcloth wallet 





Another gratuitous shot of the SS atop my Benchmade 42, arguably the finest finger-biter ever made. Love that thing.


----------



## gurdygurds

E01, Alox Pioneer (I just used the dremel to remove the keychain attachment) and Malkoff MDC AA. I like durable and reliable. 

image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## badpostman07

Surefire Sidekick and a Spartan Blades DLC coated Nymph.


----------



## Twistedvizionz




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

badpostman07 said:


> Surefire Sidekick and a Spartan Blades DLC coated Nymph.



Hi badpostman07. :welcome: Your Sidekick and key fob look like they were made for each other. 

~ Chance


----------



## roger-roger

mcm308 said:


> Harvester and A2





FTW!


----------



## puinsai

Benchmade Grip + Okluma Tiny DC


----------



## photoman12001

Lumintop Tools & ZT 0900/0450





Lumintop Tools, Olight S2-CU, ZT 0900/0450, & custom Swiss Army Knife


----------



## puinsai

Strider PT CC + Tain Aura


----------



## flashlight nut

Deleted.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

CRK Small Inkosi and a Maratac AAA


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Great stuff coming here lately ..


----------



## TKC

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*





*Pro-Tech Calmigo & Lumintop Ti. Tool.*


----------



## Tejasandre

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

0450 & boss 35 & 70


----------



## puinsai

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Chris Reeves Knives Mnandi + Mac's Customs Tri EDC


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice looking set up puinsai


----------



## puinsai

Thanks Offgridled.


----------



## puinsai

Emerson Mini A-100 + Tain Aura


----------



## Offgridled

Another beauty puinsai


----------



## Offgridled

Cold Steel recon 1 tanto folder 
2×18650 with quad xpl HI from vinh v54



upload images


----------



## puinsai

Thank you for the kind words Offgridled.


----------



## jdboy

Okluma TinyDC and Sebenza Insingo


----------



## MC408

Awesome thread, I'm new so lots of catching up to do! I assume guns, knives lights also works in this thread or is there a separate guns and lights?


----------



## MC408

"Burnt bronze brothers"

mm15vn
hinderer xm18
beretta 92
glock 23
AR



upload pics


----------



## MC408

TN40sVN
desert eagle 
BM30 balisong 



capture screen


----------



## MC408

Btw- this picture thread is amazing ....and dangerous. 

Inspires me to want to take cool pictures of stuff I got ......and buy tons of stuff I don't have (yeah. That's the dangerous part)! 

Amazing collections fellas and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Offgridled

MC408 said:


> Btw- this picture thread is amazing ....and dangerous.
> 
> Inspires me to want to take cool pictures of stuff I got ......and buy tons of stuff I don't have (yeah. That's the dangerous part)!
> 
> Amazing collections fellas and thanks for sharing.


I see your exploring. Good stuff. Your finding the fun threads.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MC408 said:


> "Burnt bronze brothers"








~ CG


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ~ CG


Lmao.......


----------



## Newlumen

MC408 said:


> "Burnt bronze brothers"
> 
> mm15vn
> hinderer xm18
> beretta 92
> glock 23
> AR
> 
> 
> 
> upload pics



tight..


----------



## FlyGuyLuciferin

Gen 1 Hanko and custom Emerson CWC-11 and CQC-12


----------



## FlyGuyLuciferin

Sorry, that pic didn't work. Showed up in preview...I'll try again.


----------



## MC408

Nice combo flyguy!


----------



## MC408

Here is my EDC  lol 

x60vn Cerakote battle worn crimson red
45ACP AR cerakoted 
crkt razel 7ss 



image hosting 12mb



image hosting 12mb


----------



## Ozythemandias

Zebralight SC32W
Benchmade 3150 Impel

Perfect little pair!


----------



## Khsaccali

That is a nice combo. Does the SC32w have a good throw? I like the cr123 battery but want more throw than my Olight s1 mini.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Khsaccali said:


> That is a nice combo. Does the SC32w have a good throw? I like the cr123 battery but want more throw than my Olight s1 mini.



Its not a thrower, but it does have a reflector and proper lens so it would probably throw more than the TIR in the s mini. I'm sure the websites list the ANSI throw


----------



## Polynikes

Piranha Toxin, Astrolux S41S





Hinderer XM18, Fenix LD22




Emerson CQC8, Olight M1X Striker


----------



## PartyPete

CRKT Kasper & Atactical A1


----------



## Clown

Zebralight SC5W , Spyderco Para 2, Vic Super Tinker and Classic


----------



## redvalkyrie

ScottGabrielli said:


> CRK Small Inkosi and a Maratac AAA



Can I ask where you picked up your Inkosi? I haven't been able to find one with a solid carbon fiber scale like that anywhere.


----------



## FREI

Carbon Inkosi http://www.knifeart.com/carbon-fiber-small-inkosi.html
I hope, the link is allowed


----------



## Ozythemandias

Today is classy day

Sinner Tri Ti
Boker Urban Trapper with Cocobolo scales


----------



## BloodLust

Some old school EDC.
Tramontina camping machete and Maglite 3D with LED drop-in.


----------



## redvalkyrie

FREI said:


> Carbon Inkosi http://www.knifeart.com/carbon-fiber-small-inkosi.html
> I hope, the link is allowed





THANK YOU! That's not much more than I paid for my plain small Inkosi.


----------



## puinsai

Okluma Tiny Dc + Emerson CQC-7


----------



## Ozythemandias

Spyderco Endura, HDS Executive 220, 18650


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ozythemandias said:


> Today is classy day
> 
> Sinner Tri Ti
> Boker Urban Trapper with Cocobolo scales



:huh: The Boker Urban, such a classy [email protected]@King knife. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife J.W. Smith Capricorn T.A.D 
Light McGizmo PD mule


----------



## Clown

Victorinox Compact, SOG PPP, Olight S15R


----------



## Clown

Olight S15R, Leatherman PST II, Spyderco Dragonfly 2


----------



## Clown

BloodLust said:


> Some old school EDC.
> Tramontina camping machete and Maglite 3D with LED drop-in.



Love that machete!


----------



## Offgridled

Had to show mine loved the pic bloodless.

Custom made machete and sheath..
2D cell Maglite molded by kyfishguy with 2×26650 shaved xhp70 and rebel reflector. 



imagen


----------



## tex.proud

Not exactly _Knife_ and light, but my tax return came in the form of a Springfield XD Mod 2 sub-compact 9mm. I've posted the Kimber before. The XD is a new addition to my EDC. I think the ArmyTek matches it well, as the HDS matches the Kimber.


----------



## BloodLust

Thanks, clown!

-------
Offgridled

I'd love to have some custom stuff too. How's the XHP70 mag? It's either I buy a thrower or just upgrade the D Maglite.



Offgridled said:


> Had to show mine loved the pic bloodless.
> 
> Custom made machete and sheath..
> 2D cell Maglite molded by kyfishguy with 2×26650 shaved xhp70 and rebel reflector.
> 
> 
> 
> imagen


----------



## MAD777

Modded Acebeam EC60vn thrower and Spyderco Gayle Bradley 2 with M4 steel.


----------



## Clown

Olight, SwissChamp and MiniGrip.


----------



## Str8stroke

Cu Preon & Spyderco Centofante. Fun little easy to carry combo.


----------



## Offgridled

BloodLust said:


> Thanks, clown!
> 
> -------
> Offgridled
> 
> I'd love to have some custom stuff too. How's the XHP70 mag? It's either I buy a thrower or just upgrade the D Maglite.


I love these mags by sheer lumen volume they throw a long ways . Lights up the whole street. I'll try a post a picture later. Running on 2×26650 truly amazing..


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



tex.proud said:


> Not exactly _Knife_ and light, but my tax return came in the form of a Springfield XD Mod 2 sub-compact 9mm. I've posted the Kimber before. The XD is a new addition to my EDC. I think the ArmyTek matches it well, as the HDS matches the Kimber.


Love it tex. Coldsteel recon folder. Vinh's XPL-HI quad , 2×18650.. streamlight tlr-1 hl with GG&G adapter for compact.



free image hosting


----------



## BloodLust

Clown said:


> Olight, SwissChamp and MiniGrip.



Good choices there. The Swiss Champ and the Work Champ have are in our emergency gear.


----------



## Clown

BloodLust said:


> Good choices there. The Swiss Champ and the Work Champ have are in our emergency gear.



I need to get my hands on a WorkChamp one of these days


----------



## redvalkyrie

tex.proud said:


> Not exactly _Knife_ and light, but my tax return came in the form of a Springfield XD Mod 2 sub-compact 9mm. I've posted the Kimber before. The XD is a new addition to my EDC. I think the ArmyTek matches it well, as the HDS matches the Kimber.



Great taste Tex. I have a government length 1911 and a XDS single stack in .45 acp. I had a Solo but 9mm in a small gun is too "snappy" for my liking. My CZ75 SP01 is great in 9mmbut that's a much larger gun than the Solo.


----------



## Kiany11

My basic set: mac's XML, PM2 CPM M4 and knipex cobra


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Offgridled said:


> Love it tex. Coldsteel recon folder. Vinh's XPL-HI quad , 2×18650.. streamlight tlr-1 hl with GG&G adapter for compact.
> 
> 
> 
> free image hosting



Thanks. Love the H&K! Miss my old USP .45 It was a beast! Sold it to get the Kimber for concealed carry. Wish I'd have kept it.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



tex.proud said:


> Thanks. Love the H&K! Miss my old USP .45 It was a beast! Sold it to get the Kimber for concealed carry. Wish I'd have kept it.


Yes in my eyes you can't get anything better than hk and sig.


----------



## Clown

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

My work EDC during the week...itp a3 EOS, ESEE Izula II, Leatherman ST300.


----------



## MAD777

Spyderco Native 5 on S110V and Eagletac TX25Cvn modded by Vinhnguyen54 to throw 50K lux.


----------



## Clown

Olight again with Swisstool and GEC #15


----------



## Tribull

I pose a question, I like to collect older Surefire lights. Without breaking the bank what knife do you think would compliment them as an edc? I love my saks, but they just don't look right with them. American made would be preferable. Thanks


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Tribull said:


> I pose a question, I like to collect older Surefire lights. Without breaking the bank what knife do you think would compliment them as an edc? I love my saks, but they just don't look right with them. American made would be preferable. Thanks



You really need to give people a dollar amount. Some of these knives are upwards of $3000, or more and same for some of the lights.

Once you have a hard budget in mind, do you want a fixed blade, or folder?

Do you want a custom knife, a Mid Tech, or a plain factory jobbie?

Do you want one of the newer 3rd Gen. stainless super steels, which stay sharp longer, but are harder to sharpen, or are you fine with less chi-chi carbon steels, which can/will rust if not oiled, but are easy to sharpen?

My last four folding knives have been:

Spyderco PM II in S110v (super steel)

Spyderco Delica 4 in ZDP-189 (super steel)

Helle Dokka in tri-laminate stainless.

EnZo Birk 75 in German D2 quasi-stainless

My last two fixed blades have been:

Esee 4 in venom green (1095 carbon)

Esee Izula in venom green (1095 carbon)

The most expensive one is the PM II at about $190 two years back and they're now about $150.

Chris


----------



## devinosborne

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



jclubbn5 said:


> Knife- Mick Strider custom SnG named (sharkbite)
> Light- Hanko Machine Works twisted trident in bronze with green tritium
> Light clip- Steel Flame XL Hanya bronze




Isn't it time you unloaded this flashlight... let someone else get a little enjoyment?   When the time is right, drop me a note! The Strider is rad too, but man, that light calls my name!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



devinosborne said:


> Isn't it time you unloaded this flashlight... let someone else get a little enjoyment?   When the time is right, drop me a note! The Strider is rad too, but man, that light calls my name!



HA! First post. Comes out swinging like a Boss. :twothumbs Welcome to CPF, devinosborne. 

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes

Tribull said:


> I pose a question, I like to collect older Surefire lights. Without breaking the bank what knife do you think would compliment them as an edc? I love my saks, but they just don't look right with them. American made would be preferable. Thanks



In addition to budget, which particular SF model are you referring to for EDC ?


----------



## Tribull

I'm thinking of edcing my latest purchase a Lx2 Lumamax,or my E2L Outdoorsman. Budget no more than $110 I'm leaning toward a mini Griptilian in olive.


----------



## archimedes

Tribull said:


> I'm thinking of edcing my latest purchase a Lx2 Lumamax,or my E2L Outdoorsman. Budget no more than $110.



Kershaw 3550 Speedform II would be my vote ... but I think it might now be discontinued 

Maybe a Kershaw Leek ?


----------



## Tribull

Yes, it's discoed. Nice looking knife though


----------



## archimedes

Tribull said:


> Yes, it's discoed. Nice looking knife though



So ... discontinued knife, to match your discontinued light ? :devil:


----------



## Tribull

😅Good one


----------



## Offgridled

Tribull said:


> 😅Good one


+1 . Spot on!!


----------



## nbp

Man, you can't go wrong with anything Spyderco. You can get a heck of a knife from them for $110 and with many options based on your needs. I love my Chris Reeve knives but I still hang on to a handful of Spydies.


----------



## jclubbn5

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



devinosborne said:


> Isn't it time you unloaded this flashlight... let someone else get a little enjoyment?   When the time is right, drop me a note! The Strider is rad too, but man, that light calls my name!


Sorry but this light has moved on to a friend of mine


----------



## jclubbn5

knife- Strider SnG with a custom nightmare grind by nathcustom 
Light- Hanko Machine Works trident in copper with a patina by myself and Steel Flame "pile of skulls" pocket clip.


----------



## Nicrod

Medford Micro Praetorian G10
Fisher space pen
Muyshondt Aeon Mk III Ti


----------



## Toolboxkid

Nicrod said:


> Medford Micro Praetorian G10
> Fisher space pen
> Muyshondt Aeon Mk III Ti



What kind of Fischer is that? Looks really nice!


----------



## Offgridled

Toolboxkid said:


> What kind of Fischer is that? Looks really nice!


+1 that's a great looking pen.


----------



## Nicrod

Thanks fellas, Fisher Telescoping space pen-


----------



## Offgridled

Nicrod said:


> Thanks fellas, Fisher Telescoping space pen-


Cool thx!!


----------



## tex.proud

Large Stockman and HDS


----------



## Rawk

_Nitecore D10 Tribute ● Herbertz 206213_


----------



## MAD777

Seraph host with XP-G2 P60 drop-in modded by @vinhnguyen54 and 
Buck Marksman 830 with G&G Hawk designed strap lock in S35VN.


----------



## AVService

Presidio & MD2


----------



## Ozythemandias

Str8stroke said:


> Cu Preon & Spyderco Centofante. Fun little easy to carry combo.



Centofante has to be my favorite EDC Spydie. Its the most un-spydie spyderco if you kow what I mean.


----------



## TKC

*Calmigo & Lumintop Ti. Tool.

*


----------



## Tejasandre

Sigma & zt0450


----------



## HwyChef

7 Cell D Maglite with a special edition Richartz (Germany) R1200C Cruiser pocket knive

2 cell AAA MiniMag with a ca. 1980's USMC Ka-Bar

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Hwychef/library/Maglite


----------



## Ozythemandias

Sinner and ZT0808


----------



## Ferrariblades

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Okluma DC-1 and Emerson Roadhouse


----------



## Connor

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*


----------



## Ferrariblades

I love the Spyderco Street Beat.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Ferrariblades said:


> Okluma DC-1 and Emerson Roadhouse



:thumbsup: That's a great picture, Ferrariblades. :welcome: 

~ Chance


----------



## Ferrariblades

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [emoji106] That's a great picture, Ferrariblades. :welcome:
> 
> ~ Chance


Thank you so much!


----------



## AVService

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

SF Titan T1A & Tree Sisters Forge CCT


----------



## Ferrariblades

Emerson Gypsy Jack with Olight s1 baton


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



AVService said:


> SF Titan T1A & Tree Sisters Forge CCT



That's a really cool knife!
___________________________________________

Benchmade Griptilian and Zebralight SC600FD MK3


----------



## AVService

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Thanks,I really like it!
This one is also a limited run with thicker slabs and no pattern in them.
It is a little beast!



Ozythemandias said:


> That's a really cool knife!
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Benchmade Griptilian and Zebralight SC600FD MK3


----------



## cyberescudo

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Fenix TK47 and KaBar USMC


----------



## nosuchagency

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Benchmade Mini Onslaught and HDS HighCRI Rotary


----------



## Tejasandre

Sebenza & boss 35


----------



## Str8stroke

Manker Quad & Spyderco new Para 3. Man o man is this one sweet knife. Rock solid all the way around & laser sharp out the box.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool little knife. It's my next purchase.


----------



## Str8stroke

I was a little surprised how stout it was. The Para 2 is, but I think because this one has the same build quality in a slightly more compact size, it just feels crazy good all the way around. Perfect blade centering and I could go on. It is so sharp, it cuts before you even touch it! lol I highly recommend this one.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool. I figured they would make it in S110V.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

Great combo there! Only thing better would be, if it was a Patina finish. I'm hoping to buy a CRK knife soon. Do you like the Insingo blade profile on yours?



Tejasandre said:


> Sebenza & boss 35


----------



## Tejasandre

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> Great combo there! Only thing better would be, if it was a Patina finish. I'm hoping to buy a CRK knife soon. Do you like the Insingo blade profile on yours?



Thanks. Yeah, wish I'd got in on the patina batch. Love the insingo.


----------



## jdboy

Calavery Cutlery ElPatron S90V and Zebralight SC600w III


----------



## Ferrariblades

Okluma DC-1 and Kershaw Launch 6


----------



## MAD777

Spyderco Gayle Bradley 2 in M4 steel and EC60vn modded by @vinhnguyen54


----------



## BloodLust

Some classic firsts, I believe.
Surefire's first polymer light. G2 Nitrolon incan.
Fenix's 1st Cree tail clicky - P2D-CE
Fenix's 1st Cree light - P1D in brushed natural (still one of the best finishes on any of my lights)
Fenix's 1st knife - KM3


----------



## ChrisGarrett

BloodLust said:


> Some classic firsts, I believe.
> Surefire's first polymer light. G2 Nitrolon incan.
> Fenix's 1st Cree tail clicky - P2D-CE
> Fenix's 1st Cree light - P1D in brushed natural (still one of the best finishes on any of my lights)
> Fenix's 1st knife - KM3



Nice.

My first boutique light was a P1D, but in black. I like yours a lot. Mine still works well.

Chris


----------



## BloodLust

ChrisGarrett said:


> Nice.
> 
> My first boutique light was a P1D, but in black. I like yours a lot. Mine still works well.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris!
It's a really good light. I carried these as my EDC for about 7 years. (2006-2013) when I got the LD10 since it had similar output using 1xAA then I switched to Eneloops.
The finish on the P1D is still better than a lot of my newer lights. Much more durable too since it still looks new.
The KM3 knife, I only replaced his year with a knife with a flipper and tip up carry.


----------



## eblade

My EDCs: Cold Steel Recon 1 and Skillhunt H03 neutral white.


----------



## jdboy

Emerson CQC-11 and Okluma TinyDC Brass


----------



## jdboy

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Sorry, double post


----------



## MAD777

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



jdboy said:


> Sorry, double post


That Emerson-Okluma combination was worthy of a double post! LOL


----------



## Kiany11

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

A little upgrade 
from left to right: böker CID cal.45 Ti, mac's XML Ti, ckf MILK and 47 TiBolt light


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Kiany11 said:


> A little upgrade



Welcome to CPF. Per thread title, please identify your images. 

Bill


----------



## jdboy

Okluma and Clalavera Cutlery El Patron


----------



## Kiany11

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Welcome to CPF. Per thread title, please identify your images.
> 
> Bill



Sorry sir, edited 
bonus pic from the last winter: olight s2 copper, handmade damasteel hunting knife and knipex cobra


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Kiany11 said:


> A little upgrade





Bullzeyebill said:


> Welcome to CPF. Per thread title, please identify your images.
> 
> Bill





Kiany11 said:


> Sorry sir, pic resized
> bonus pic from the last winter



Well, that's a Knipex Cobra in the last pic ...


----------



## vinsanity286

A well worn Sog flash II and a streamlight stylus pro with a hi cri xpg-2, glass lens and a delrin bezel for drop protection.


----------



## Kiany11

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



archimedes said:


> Well, that's a Knipex Cobra in the last pic ...


Not in my pocket anymore :candle:


----------



## TKC

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

*Here is my Emerson Mini A-100 & Lumintop Ti. Tool.
*


----------



## Kiany11

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

mail call....
böker cal.45 ti, mac's XML and pvk.vegas unique art microtech ultratech


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

PM sent 

EDIT ... misunderstanding solved, thank you


----------



## jdboy

Okluma and GEC Viper


----------



## Str8stroke

thats a nice rig jd.


----------



## Ozythemandias

ZT0900
Astrolux S41s Nichia


----------



## jdboy

Factor Equipment Icon lg and Zebralight SC600 mkIII


----------



## murrydan

Okluma Ti TinyDC & Shirogorov F95 Nudist






Victorinox Outdoorsman 'Original' (1970's) & Muyshondt Ti Aron MkII


----------



## Tejasandre

Nice murrydan


----------



## Kiany11

Mail call....flytanium arrived 
spyderco pm2 cpmM4 with flytanium groved scales and glow spacer
Mac's XML EDC original


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*






Okluma Tiny DC and ZT0900


----------



## jdboy

Oveready BOSS and Factor Equipment Iconic


----------



## puinsai

Emerson CQC7 + Okluma Tiny DC


----------



## Tejasandre

Very matchy matchy! :thumbsup:


----------



## puinsai

Benchmade Doug Ritter Griptilian w/ Ti Kevin Wilkins grips + McGizmo SunDrop


----------



## mckeand13

puinsai said:


> Benchmade Doug Ritter Griptilian w/ Ti Kevin Wilkins grips + McGizmo SunDrop



Can you tell us about the other 2 items?

Thanks.


----------



## Ferrariblades

Okluma DC 1 and Emerson Gypsy Jack


----------



## Ozythemandias

puinsai said:


> Benchmade Doug Ritter Griptilian w/ Ti Kevin Wilkins grips + McGizmo SunDrop



Is that a DIY finish on the Gizmo or was it something Don offered in the past?


----------



## archimedes

Ozythemandias said:


> Is that a DIY finish on the Gizmo or was it something Don offered in the past?


@puinsai has posted elsewhere that finish is neither stock nor "DIY" .... I think there is someone who provides specialized heavy stonewashed finishing of Ti, but I'm not sure of those exact details.


----------



## Tejasandre

Is it called "nuke"?


----------



## STO

Silent Thunder Ordnance - Eye of Sekhmet in Cherry and Copper with a Nichia 319A paired with a Spyderco Farid K2 in CPM 10V.


----------



## Ozythemandias

archimedes said:


> @puinsai has posted elsewhere that finish is neither stock nor "DIY" .... I think there is someone who provides specialized heavy stonewashed finishing of Ti, but I'm not sure of those exact details.



Looks excellent! If anyone knows, please let me know. 






Astrolux SC with a 219b quad and FET driver
Valencourt Customs Kiridashi


----------



## Tejasandre

Ozythemandias said:


> Looks excellent! If anyone knows, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrolux SC with a 219b quad and FET driver
> Valencourt Customs Kiridashi



Post 2967 in this thread! Lol


----------



## Ozythemandias

Tejasandre said:


> Post 2967 in this thread! Lol



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...our-images!)&p=4852765&viewfull=1#post4852765

Thanks. Man looking through the thread, you guys have some impeccable taste. So who does this Nuke finish? I see he also does knives.


----------



## Tejasandre

Here's a lead http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...your-GIZMO-!&p=4255773&viewfull=1#post4255773


----------



## puinsai

@mckean13, The triangle on the top is a bottle opener/spinning top; called a Beer Top Delta made by Pangea Designs. The second object w/ the leather lanyard is a single knuckle/paperweight.
@ozythemandias, It's referred to as a "nuke finish", MAPRIK on IG does all my nuke finishes. The finish can be applied to knives as well. Look for my future posts w/ my nuked blades.

Be well...

Ray Laconico EZC + Mac's Custom Knurly EDC


----------



## Tejasandre

Nice gear as always puinsai


----------



## MAD777

Tejasandre said:


> Nice gear as always puinsai


That's for sure!
Everything puinsai posts is 1st class!


----------



## jclubbn5

knife- J.W. Smith Capricorn 
Light- McGizmo PD mule


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Strider SnG prometheus design werx edition 
Light- okluma dc1 that's been modded to single 319 emitter and a lens


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Mick Strider custom SnG 
Light okluma tiny dc damascus


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Strider SnG double gunner grip 
Light- Jeff Hanko gunner grip ex11.2


----------



## jclubbn5

knife- Strider SnG double gunner grip 
Light- Hanko Machine Works twisted trident in copper


----------



## jclubbn5

knife- boos blades areo 
Light- lenslight mini Titanium


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- crk sebenza 
Light- lenslight mini copper


----------



## Ozythemandias

jclubbn5 said:


> Knife- Strider SnG prometheus design werx edition
> Light- okluma dc1 that's been modded to single 319 emitter and a lens



Sweet! How do you like that emitter?


----------



## jclubbn5

Ozythemandias said:


> Sweet! How do you like that emitter?


It's really nice! It's a 5k color tint which I prefer 4k but it's still nice. I bought the light already modded. If I were to choose an emitter for a build I'd go XPL-HI


----------



## Tejasandre

Jclubbn5 with some hard hitters. Nice.


----------



## puinsai

Thank you for the kind words @Tejasandre & MAD777.

Emerson A100 + Peak LED Solution Eiger


----------



## Ozythemandias

HDS Tactical 325 4000k (my new favorite HDS)
HEA Designs Equilibrium


----------



## Ozythemandias

Two discontinued beauties: 






Novatac 120T stripped and modded with an XPL-HI 4000k

Benchmade 690


----------



## der

Muyshondt Aeon MkI. And Curtiss Knives ODT flipper.


----------



## ncgrass

Now that is a cool knife. Can honestly say I've never seen anything like it. How easy is something like that to open? And how does it open? I had a look at his other stuff, it's all quite nice to look at! 

Nice light too, but that's obviously, well... obvious


----------



## der

ncgrass said:


> Now that is a cool knife. Can honestly say I've never seen anything like it. How easy is something like that to open? And how does it open? I had a look at his other stuff, it's all quite nice to look at!
> 
> Nice light too, but that's obviously, well... obvious



Has a little stub sticking out on the back side of the blade and after that just needs a flip of the wrist. Easy and somehow satisfying. It's like a little fidget toy. Blade is just big enough for opening boxes. Great little knife. The size of a dog tag. I carry mine everyday. Fits in the little coin pocket in my jeans as well as the Aeon.


----------



## ncgrass

Very cool. Not sure I've seen anything like that before. I like you've finally found a use for the little coin pocket. Curtiss Knives is now on my to watch list!


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



ncgrass said:


> Very cool. Not sure I've seen anything like that before. I like you've finally found a use for the little coin pocket. Curtiss Knives is now on my to watch list!


Spyderco also makes one, not as fancy, for those looking for a production-level alternative.

That custom one looks sweet, however 

EDIT ... looks like Boker has done one also


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/F290607E-3C7A-4E67-81A6-D81274FDB6F8.jpg
Benchmade Lone Wolf Swale in Dymondwood #1, Surefire Titan Plus, Brass Cache XL from County Comm, Prometheus/Dark Sucks Brass Beta QR V2, Benchmade Lone Wolf Swale #2, Reylight Brass Pineapple, DQG Brass Fairy(Blue Trit), Tactical Key Chains Copper MQR(Magnetic Quick Release), DQG Brass Fairy(Green Trits), Olight S1 Rose Gold Copper-Neutral White...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/F96C6B91-C7CE-427C-A393-A35D1CBB2FCF.jpg
Benchmade Lone Wolf Swale Knife, PKDL FL2, PKDL PL2-Titanium Rainbow, Benchmade Nitrous 907D2 Drop Point, Satin Finish, PKDL PR1 "Pocket Rocket", PKDL PL2-black, Chen's Yang/Sunshine Neck Knife in 12C27 by Maple Knives, PKDL PL2-Silver, PKDL TP-E Tactical Pen-Executive, PKDL business card(Like no other)...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/B60167FF-A895-4E36-8B00-59705C72D39B.jpg
Spyderco Ambitious, Four Sevens/PKDL Knight-Black, with Stainless Steel Bezel, Custom pen by Crazyeddiethefirst.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/89BA5DDB-7F63-46D5-8217-2BDF945F88C4.jpg
Benchmade Lone Wolf Swale(sorry, I did not realize how many photos had this knife or it's twin in them until I began posting), TEC Accessories Isotope Fob S323-Green Trit, Veleno Concepts Battery Carrier(10180) & Quantum D2 Light, modded Novotac 120 P with three trit bezel & Moodoo Clip, Patek Phillippe Watch, custom pen by Crazyeddiethefirst.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/2B321C89-D392-4753-8BDB-340856CD96E0.jpg
Benchmade Nitrous Stryker 912 D2-Black/ Surefire Executive Defender ED2 LED, Numyth Battery Carrier, Sunwayman King of Thrones C25Cvn Ti, Benchmade Nitrous 913 D2-drop point satin finish.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/7FA07582-6580-4067-8BE4-F87A2F4A3C40.jpg
Olight kind of a day: Olight hanky & carry case, Olight S1R, Olight magnetic charger, two spare Olight 5C 550mah 16340 cells, Olight TD10 Limited Edition Knife, Four Sevens Spare Battery Carrier, Olight Carry Bag.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/1E98A4D4-74BA-47FA-903B-7C1A4E21A1F9.jpg
Machine Era Solid Brass Pen, Brass Cache XL, Prometheus/Dark Sucks Brass Beta QR with Nichia 219, DQG Brass Fairy-Blue Trit, Tactical Keychains Copper MQR, DQG Brass Fairy-green trits.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/7FA07582-6580-4067-8BE4-F87A2F4A3C40.jpg
> Olight kind of a day: Olight hanky & carry case, Olight S1R, Olight magnetic charger, two spare Olight 5C 550mah 16340 cells, Olight TD10 Limited Edition Knife, Four Sevens Spare Battery Carrier, Olight Carry Bag.



Is there a knife hidding there some where?

Bill


----------



## eugenechia1989

Condor C05, Leatherman Surge, Surefire G2X LE, Spyderco Endura 4.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Bullzeyebill said:


> Is there a knife hidding there some where?
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill,
Bottom of the pic, Olight TD10 limited edition knife. Thanks for keeping the thread true to form...


----------



## Ozythemandias

HDS 4000k emitter swap by Vinh and a flood reflector

Benchmade 470


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hi Bill,
> Bottom of the pic, Olight TD10 limited edition knife. Thanks for keeping the thread true to form...




Thanks, I did miss it.

Bill


----------



## puinsai

Mac's Customs Knurly + Hinderer XM-18 3.5"


----------



## archimedes

Those Ti scales look really great


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Okluma DC1 and ZT0900


----------



## Ozythemandias

OR Boss and ZT0770


----------



## cnlight

puinsai said:


> Mac's Customs Knurly + Hinderer XM-18 3.5"



The color, the texture, the right feel in this picture.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Astrolux S41 with my first attempt to add copper to my "shield" clip on my Benchmade 913 D2. This is the first "rough draft"...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/BD30DC3B-476D-4A55-A899-1CBF53645120.jpg


----------



## jclubbn5

knife-J.W. Smith Capricorn 
Light- overready boss brass


----------



## jclubbn5

knife- peña 
Light- lux-rc minion TIR


----------



## jdboy

Calavera Cutlery El Patron and Sigma Customs


----------



## BloodLust

Kershaw Cryo, Surefire L4 Digital Lumamax, MFH International Comp Kukri.





Morakniv Bushcraft Series, Streamlight Stinger, Leatherman Wave, Kel-Tec Sub-2000, S&W M&P9 Shield.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Microtech Ultratech, Peak El Capitan Brass High CRI

Finally the first Peak I like. The yellow tint matches the brass perfectly, love it. Anyone know what the emitter is?


----------



## archimedes

Ozythemandias said:


> ... Peak El Capitan Brass High CRI ...
> 
> Finally the first Peak I like. The yellow tint matches the brass perfectly, love it. Anyone know what the emitter is?



Peak have used different emitters for their High CRI versions, over time.

These have included warm white XPG, N119, N219, and perhaps others


----------



## jdboy

Northwoods Zulu and OR Boss


----------



## Str8stroke

Love looking at yalls gear. jdboy, where do you live and when are you going on vacation? hehehe

BTW: BloodLust, kinda a ironic handle with those pics!


----------



## jdboy

Str8stroke said:


> Love looking at yalls gear. jdboy, where do you live and when are you going on vacation? hehehe



That's the problem, too many vices to get a vacation [emoji23]


----------



## jclubbn5

combos for days.... does this count. Too many to list just thought it was a cool pic


----------



## jdboy

jclubbn5 said:


> combos for days.... does this count. Too many to list just thought it was a cool pic



As he drops the mic and walks off stage!!!!


----------



## michchron

Barrel Flashlight Co. Proto & Spyderco PITS


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

michchron said:


> Barrel Flashlight Co. Proto & Spyderco PITS



:twothumbs Homerun, michchron! :welcome: 

~ Chance


----------



## michchron

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :twothumbs Homerun, michchron! :welcome:
> 
> ~ Chance


Thank you! And thanks for the welcome! I've lingered here a little while, but just now getting a decent collection going.


----------



## Illusory

View attachment 5686

Knives: spyderco yojimbo and t.a. davison slip.
Light: Sinner
Pen: MCM


----------



## glimmer

Loving this thread. I recently decided that I "need" a nice knife. ha  I've been researching them- holy cow! What a rabbit hole knives are! Nice seeing the all these pics with knife ID's to go with them.


----------



## BloodLust

Str8stroke said:


> Love looking at yalls gear. jdboy, where do you live and when are you going on vacation? hehehe
> 
> BTW: BloodLust, kinda a ironic handle with those pics!



Haha! Bloodlust has always been my handle since I was younger. Been using it since my gaming days.
I've just been going to the range more often lately.


----------



## xdayv

jdboy said:


> Northwoods Zulu and OR Boss




That BOSS just fits in nicely to the Scout Leather!


----------



## jdboy

xdayv said:


> That BOSS just fits in nicely to the Scout Leather!



I agree, fits very well.


----------



## parametrek

Cross-posting from the Yella Lights thread, this is a limited edition yellow covert Photon Freedom and an extra small brass Higo No Kami.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Does a matching pen count?






Blade there to comply with the rules. 

Kara's Kustoms Fountain K pen, tumbled aluminum with copper nib section

Okluma DC1 in Tumbled Aluminum 

Blade is from an HEA Equilibrium


----------



## Modernflame

jdboy said:


> Northwoods Zulu and OR Boss



Niiiiiiiiiiiiicccccceeeeee Leather! If only they had one that could accommodate a slightly larger bezel.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ozythemandias said:


> Does a matching pen count?
> 
> Please resize your image to 800x800 max.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade there to comply with the rules.
> 
> Kara's Kustoms Fountain K pen, tumbled aluminum with copper nib section
> 
> Okluma DC1 in Tumbled Aluminum
> 
> Blade is from an HEA Equilibrium


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Mick Strider custom SnG wharnie 
Light- Barrel flashlight company


----------



## Ozythemandias

Bullzeyebill said:


> Please resize your image to 800x800 max.



How do I do so?

On my screen it appears to be resized with an option to click to view it fullsized. Does the software not resize it automatically?


----------



## jdboy

Modernflame said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiicccccceeeeee Leather! If only they had one that could accommodate a slightly larger bezel.



Thanks for the comment! I have a couple pieces from Scout Leather Co now and I'll have to say their work is top notch. I'm not sure if they take custom orders or not but it wouldn't hurt to reach out and ask.


----------



## glimmer

parametrek said:


> Cross-posting from the Yella Lights thread, this is a limited edition yellow covert Photon Freedom and an extra small brass Higo No Kami.



Awesome! That combo would be very useful and not take up much space either. For many mere mortals, it would be all they need.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ozythemandias said:


> How do I do so?
> 
> On my screen it appears to be resized with an option to click to view it fullsized. Does the software not resize it automatically?



You are correct, though I do not have the click option on my screen. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## nbp

Took this pic a couple months ago prepping for a pheasant hunt and forgot to post it.

Haiku, Umnumzaan, pheasant load and some shootin' gloves (it was cold then  )


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Borka blades mini stitch 
Light- Hanko Machine Works twisted trident in damascus with Steel Flame silver "pile of skulls" clip


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Flashlight by "Mac's Customs" it's one of the "unique Surefire's". Custom knife by German knifemaker D. Hoelter (damascus/ san mai technique, mammoth ivory, brown mallee). Hawk by ATC.







Older Surefire E1B, "Unique Surefire" by "Mac's Customs". Strider Knives SnG, Spartan Blades Enyo, ATC Hawk.

Lot's of memories attached to quite a bit of that stuff.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:wave: Hi, Oliver. :welcome: I like your pictures n gear. 

~ Chance


----------



## Str8stroke

Awesome pics y'all! Love them all. I have some Knipex pliers and enjoy using them. I have the small "water pump" ones. I forget the model number, maybe 25?


----------



## tex.proud

CRK Sebenza 21 and HDS Rotary 18650 amongst other items.



hi


----------



## jdboy

Zebralight SC600w III and Factor Equipment Iconic


----------



## wolfey1

Manker e02 and benchmade 555 mini grip.


----------



## tex.proud

Sebenza 21 and HDS Rotary 18640 at the gun club.


----------



## tex.proud

I have a couple of the smaller Factor Exuipment lights...what do you think of the knife? I haven't heard enough about them.


----------



## jdboy

tex.proud said:


> I have a couple of the smaller Factor Exuipment lights...what do you think of the knife? I haven't heard enough about them.



The quality of the one I have is superb. After receiving it I found out that they had copied the design from The Giant Mouse GM1 though. I really don't like the thought of the stolen design but I already own the knife and to be quiet honest I REALLY like it. So with that I continue to carry it.


----------



## dino2024

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Knives are Joshua Gallardo

Zirconium Pocket Compass 

S1 Worry Stone by Chris Bathgate 

Custom case is by my company Rinascita Concepts 

Damascus Aura Tain


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice stuff dino, please label your gear. Not everyone knows what all that cool stuff is. Thanks!


----------



## Ozythemandias

Str8stroke said:


> Nice stuff dino, please label your gear. Not everyone knows what all that cool stuff is. Thanks!



Well, one is clearly a pinecone. Or a grenade. Or maybe something else intended for adults of some sort.....


----------



## eraursls1984

Ozythemandias said:


> Well, one is clearly a pinecone. Or a grenade. Or maybe something else intended for adults of some sort.....


That's a Bathgate "worry stone" type device. Its just to fidget with. Bathgate builds metal art.


----------



## dino2024

DLC Bracelet 
Mcgizmo Hive
OTF Knife Darriel Caston


----------



## Khsaccali

Darriel Caston makes very cool knives.


----------



## ncgrass

Hey tex.proud, what do you make of the factor lights generally? They look nice, but I have a microstream I really enjoying using. Am I missing out on anything? 

Cheers


----------



## wolfey1

From left: Maglite xenon, Havalon torch?, Mora Pro S, Outdoor edge razorlite, Zebralight h600fw mk2, Old Hickory with custom sheath, Enzo birk 75, Benchmade 555, another Enzo birk 75, Manker E14, Zebralight sc62w, Manker E02, and a Leatherman style cs and Thrunite ti3 on my keys.


----------



## Tejasandre

450 & beta



l


----------



## lnhldyf

sebenza 2011 & 4Sevens


----------



## lnhldyf

Sebenza 21 Don't Tread on Me & 18650 titanium Maize


----------



## stone239

Medford Micro Praetorian G. Muyshondt Aeon Mk III.


----------



## archimedes

Please identify your images @Inhldyf :wave:


----------



## jclubbn5

Stone239

Nice combo!


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife-Prometheus design werx badger
Light- Barrel flashlight company with a steel flame clip


----------



## stone239

jclubbn5 said:


> Stone239
> 
> Nice combo!



Thanks.


----------



## jdboy

Medford TFF-1 and Malkoff 16650 MDC Neutral


----------



## sticktodrum

Relight Tool Ti and GEC #48 Improved Trapper in Bloodwood.


----------



## stone239

MSC SnG
HDS Rotary 200 Nichia 219B


----------



## jdboy

Pimped Emerson CQC-11 and Sigma Sirius


----------



## lnhldyf

Nice combo!


----------



## Ozythemandias

Every time I come here I'm reminded how I need to up my knife game. Beautiful stuff. 

JDboy, you carry that derringer?


----------



## jdboy

lnhldyf said:


> Nice combo!



Thank you!



Ozythemandias said:


> Every time I come here I'm reminded how I need to up my knife game. Beautiful stuff.
> 
> JDboy, you carry that derringer?



Yes sir, it's actually in my pocket at this very moment. My father gave that to me about a year before we lost him and I've carried it for the most part every day since.


----------



## flashlight nut

ZT 0620CF and the BOSS


----------



## puinsai

Spyderco Techno + McGizmo Hiaku


----------



## AndyF

Nice combo Puindsai.


----------



## desert.snake

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*



DimeRazorback said:


>



Your CQC8 #1750,
my - 1737 =)





That's better


----------



## Rawk

_

_
_Herbertz 206213
Solarforce L2T ● Sportac Triple Nichia 219 Drop-in_


----------



## puinsai

Kizer Gemini + Peak Eiger


----------



## jdboy

Emerson CQC-11 & Sigma Sirius


----------



## stone239

Mail call. Inkosi and Mule.


----------



## puinsai

Sabenza + DC1


----------



## Ozythemandias

Perfect Pair! Boss 70 Patina and Todd Begg Steelcraft Mini Bodega


----------



## flashlight nut

Emerson Sheepdog and BOSS 35.


----------



## ven

sc63w and swiss climber


----------



## sp5it

ZL sc600W HI and nice quality OTF from Dhgate.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Copper Sinner and a Microtech Sigil MK6


----------



## The Hawk

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Here's my SOG folding lock blade knife with 6 LED's powered by 2 AA batteries. For some reason (probably due to the eclipse) I can not get the image to show up. Maybe later.


----------



## Beard Man

Edited:

Sebenza 21 ,Surefire E1D Defender & Swisstool Spirit
Sargent M3BS (Bushcraft/Survival),Swisstool Spirit & U2 Ultra



6-28-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-29-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Beard Man said:


>



Hello @BeardMan ... if there is a knife pictured above, could you please identify it ?


----------



## pageyjim

Rawk said:


> _Nitecore D10 Tribute ● Herbertz 206213_



Beautiful knife.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Sigma Sirius Aluminum Bronze and Zieba Bold Copper finish


----------



## archimedes

I like that combo, Ozy ....


----------



## J_Mattson

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*




Small Sebenza 21 and a Malkoff head on a E2E body.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Thanks Archemedes

Here's a light weight carry for Sunday chill





Benchmade Impel and Lumintop Tool Ti (with the Reylight driver somehow)


----------



## Beard Man

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



archimedes said:


> Hello @BeardMan ... if there is a knife pictured above, could you please identify it ?



My previous post was edited.

Sorry.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Beard Man said:


> My previous post was edited.
> 
> Sorry.


No problem, thank you.

And, very nice gear ...


----------



## nein166

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Thursday night on the workbench straight out of the Surefire V70 is a Solarforce L2N with an XM-L Drop-in and trusty knife which I carry with other stuff in a CLC Pouch


----------



## nein166

Keeping with the work theme here's a Armytek WizardPro Wide warm and SOG Powerlock
Both have been around for years and the blade is a replacement.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



nein166 said:


> Thursday night on the workbench straight out of the Surefire V70 is a Solarforce L2N with an XM-L Drop-in and trusty knife which I carry with other stuff in a CLC Pouch



Yes, yes... that's a cute little knife. Now tell us about that beautiful hacksaw!  
~ Chance


----------



## ven

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Great theme nein, love it! especially that solarforce


----------



## nein166

Lenox Chauncey it'll hack it


----------



## likethevegetable

Here is my go-to combo: Spyderco Dragonfly 2 VG-10 and ZebraLight H53c



Lightweight, compact, but still very usable.


----------



## Cambertree

Peak Eiger High CRI, and Spydie PM2 with Cuscadi scales and Lynch Ti pocket clip.


----------



## jdboy

Olamic Wayfarer and Zebralight SC600wIII


----------



## Ozythemandias

Olamic Wayfarer 247 and Muyshondt Aeon MKIII


----------



## Ozythemandias

HDS Hi CRI Rotary and Benchmade 550-1


----------



## Eric242

brass BOSS - MiniGriptilian with Wilkins Ti scales - Griptilian with Wilkins Ti scales and blade - MCGizmo Haiku


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Nice scales! 



Olamic Wayfairer 247h and Muyshondt Beagle


----------



## murrydan

Shirogorov F95 & Muyshondt Beagle


----------



## jdboy

Sebenza Insingo & Sigma Regulus


----------



## murrydan

LiteFlux LF2XT & Rexford RUT


----------



## Beard Man

Sebenza 21
McGizmo Haiku
Leatherman Charge TTi



11-5-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## LogicalBeard

Beagle
Murray Carter Original model neck knife


----------



## trojansteel

Berg & Tain






Peña and Boss






Razel and Beagle


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- monolith knives mk1
Light- okluma dc1 timascus


----------



## murrydan

Shirogorov 111 & Okluma TinyDC


----------



## Woods Walker

I was working on one of my PSKs moving around some stuff. 4/7 P1 with P2 crazy green tube. Gossman PSK with DIY Kydex.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Happy birthday to me!

Sigma McRegulus in MnBronze and an Olamic Wayfarer 247


----------



## jdboy

Ozythemandias said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> Sigma McRegulus in MnBronze and an Olamic Wayfarer 247



Happy birthday and great looking carry options.


----------



## jdboy

Okluma and Great Eastern Cutlery Viper


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Mick Strider custom SnG (sharkbite)
Light- Macs customs tri-edc Damascus


----------



## toto07

Hi everybody!


----------



## archimedes

toto07 said:


> Hi everybody!


Hello and welcome to CPF 

By the way, this thread requests that you identify your images


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What is the pattern on the Spyderco blade?

Bill


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Bullzeyebill said:


> What is the pattern on the Spyderco blade?
> 
> Bill



Ummm ... :thinking: ... water, I guess ?

Either that, or some pretty gnarly rusting and pitting, I suppose.


----------



## RI Chevy

Yup. Looks like water droplets on a stainless blade. Lol


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



RI Chevy said:


> Yup. Looks like water droplets on a stainless blade. Lol


Never know with all of these newfangled pre-worn post-apocalyptic acid-etched pre-damaged black-washed patina blade finishes popular nowadays ...


----------



## toto07

Knife- Spyderco Bob Terzuola
Light- Armytek Partner A1
*

*


----------



## toto07

Knife- Kershaw Military Boot
Light- Armytek Partner A1


----------



## quinlag

swissolightlanyard by F/8, on Flickr

Olight i3e eos
Victorinox Swiss Army translucent with led.


----------



## archimedes

toto07 said:


> Knife- Spyderco Bob Terzuola
> Light- Armytek Partner A1....



Thanks ... great looking combo


----------



## MichielSanders

My girlfriends edc
Light - Nitecore P05 Pink
Knife - FemmeFatale Pink Rose





My edc
Light - Nitecore EC11
Knife - CRKT M21-04G-G10


----------



## Jrs99

Kizer Critical and Olight S2R Baton.


----------



## Tachead

Zebralight SC600w MKIV HI and the Spyderco Street Beat.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Zebralight SC64w, ZT 0150, and the Maxpedition Mini Pocket Organizer.


----------



## likethevegetable

Spyderco Chaparral LW and Zebralight H600Fc IV


----------



## Ozythemandias

ZT Mudd and Venom Orion SN#1 [emoji41]


----------



## HaileStorm

My edc. Nothing special really. Love the tool and my trusty shuffle ii. Minichamp and squirt rotate depending on my plans for the day.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Tachead

Benchmade SOCP and a Zebralight SC64w with a custom made black powder coated CNC engraved 6Al-4V titanium deep carry clip.


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- monolith knives mk1
Light- hanko machine works trident timascus


----------



## jdboy

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Just a little backup for work. Factor Equipment Lg Iconic w/Battery Junction keyring light fob.


----------



## toto07

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Emerson CQC-13
Armytek Partner A1


----------



## sledhead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Spy ULTRA - Manaro and a Titanium 50 cal loaded with trits......


----------



## TeaSipper

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Nitecore P36 flashlight

HK Turmoil OTF auto knife


----------



## jdboy

Work gear that just works, HDS Ra, Chris Reeve Insingo, and Red Wing Boots


----------



## Rawk

_Solarforce L2M + Leatherman Skeletool CX_


----------



## jclubbn5

Knife- Monolith knives MK1
Light- lenslight 3 cell


----------



## Vemice

Queen #64 Canoe and TAIN Azco


----------



## kerf

HDS Ra Tr85, Busse Nuclear Muskrat, and Anso DNA Collector.
BitZ Pocket and Reate Liong Mah Warrior.
ARC Mania Mega Micro and ? knife.


----------



## kamagong

A Surefire 6P round body with a Tidioute barlow.


----------



## archimedes

Great photo, but please don't change the thread title.

This can cause problems for those viewing in threaded mode.

Thank you.


----------



## Monocrom

archimedes said:


> Great photo, but please don't change the thread title.
> 
> This can cause problems for those viewing in threaded mode.
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry, bit confused. I made this topic, and the title was only changed/modified once; by bullzeyebill during its run. Getting way too many posts from members just asking others, "What is it?" Bill asked if he could modify the title and add in the part about identifying images. I thought that was a good idea. So the topic title got changed a bit.

As the O.P., I have no intentions to change it. Certainly not after reaching almost 150 pages. I want everyone to be able to find this topic.


----------



## tech25

It wasn't directed at you. One of the above posters changed the title in his post. I guess it was edited back so archimedes comment now looks out of place.


----------



## Monocrom

tech25 said:


> It wasn't directed at you. One of the above posters changed the title in his post. I guess it was edited back so archimedes comment now looks out of place.



Oh, I see. Thank you for clearing that up for me. I appreciate it.


----------



## archimedes

kamagong said:


> A Surefire 6P round body with a Tidioute barlow....





archimedes said:


> Great photo, but please don't change the thread title....



Thank you, to one of my fellow mods, who fixed the title 



Monocrom said:


> Sorry, bit confused....
> As the O.P., I have no intentions to change it. Certainly not after reaching almost 150 pages. I want everyone to be able to find this topic.





tech25 said:


> It wasn't directed at you. One of the above posters changed the title in his post. I guess it was edited back so archimedes comment now looks out of place.



Correct, see above 



Monocrom said:


> Oh, I see. Thank you for clearing that up for me. I appreciate it.



Sorry for any confusion .... We now return you to your previously scheduled program, in progress


----------



## ven

Simple and lasts a life time. HDS Rotary 219b and SAK huntsman


----------



## Ozythemandias

Strider SNG and Sigma Regulus Damascus Copperhead (triple dragon configuration)


----------



## ven

Pocket Rocket ti triple 219b 4500k 9080 powered by h17f through a narrow frosty optic, with a SAK alox


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Pocket Rocket ti triple 219b 4500k 9080 powered by h17f through a narrow frosty optic, with a SAK alox ....



Wow ven !

Hardly ever see photos of @download torches any more ... and that's quite the mod / upgrade !

Very very oo:


----------



## Vemice

Ken Onion Ripple and McGizmo Sapphire


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Wow ven !
> 
> Hardly ever see photos of @download torches any more ... and that's quite the mod / upgrade !
> 
> Very very oo:



Thank you sir


----------



## GlockMan

What's in my pocket today.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Vemice said:


> Ken Onion Ripple and McGizmo Sapphire



I never tire of looking at a Sapphire. Such a good looking light. 

~ CG


----------



## archimedes

GlockMan said:


> What's in my pocket today....



Hello and welcome to CPF 

Your post above has been approved, but would you please identify your images, as that is the topic of this thread ?

Thank you


----------



## GlockMan

GlockMan said:


> What's in my pocket today.


Olight mini baton..Benchmade bugout.


----------



## archimedes

GlockMan said:


> Olight mini baton..Benchmade bugout.



I like that blue. Thanks for the info !


----------



## Sos24

Swiss Army Yeoman and HDS Tactical


----------



## Ozythemandias

Zieba Bold, LM Toolworks Talisay (Seiko Monster)


----------



## MAD777

^^^^^^
Very classy, Ozy!


----------



## Long RunTime

BK7 SV30, McGizmo Aluminum Hi CRI Mule.


----------



## Long RunTime

Izula with my custom scale. Spy 007 and SF M6 with LF Seraph P7 head.


----------



## Ej Breeze

Tiny Monster TM26 with a Buck 110


----------



## phantom357




----------



## lightknot

Surefire head and tail on a USA 7075 Aluminum 1x 18650 body, and a brutal single action OTF Automatic.


----------



## lightknot

Overready B.O.S.S. 35 in stonewashed Al, and a Hinderer XM18, spanto w jade G10.


----------



## bigburly912

One of my spyderco delicas and my Novatac 120T


----------



## GlockMan

My Surefire EDCL2_T with my Benchmade Griptilian. Is what I am carrying today.


----------



## NutSAK

HDS Systems EDC-T1B-170
GEC Tidioute #66 Stockman w/paper micarta scales


----------



## GlockMan

S1 Mini Baton... Spyderco Delica 4


----------



## Skaaphaas

Surefire EDCL2-T and Spyderco Para 3 in S110V. I like both of these more than I expected to.


----------



## NutSAK

Victorinox Rambler, Peak Eiger


----------



## HaileStorm

Today's EDC. 

Nitecore SRT 3 Defender
CRKT Squid
Spyderco Para Military 2 OD Green


----------



## kamagong

E2D and Obake.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Obake is bad-booty. :huh: 

~ CG


----------



## kamagong

It is a cool little knife. Like a Japanese-inspired sgian dubh.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil

Titan Plus / Buck 505


----------



## Eric242

TorchLab copper BOSS 35 + Griptilian with Wilkins Bronze scales


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wow! That's a beautiful combination, Eric242. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Eric242

Thank you Chance!


----------



## Vemice

Just got the SAK Executive with the Sapphire.


----------



## BADY

Fenix E16
Victorinox Swiss Army Knive


----------



## euroken

Buck stockman and lumapower incendio.


----------



## Scribe

OR Boss and Socom Elite


----------



## chainsolid

My EDC
E1L & OLFA


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Scribe, Love the cut of your jib and the grind on the Socom. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## euroken

Case scout and E1e


----------



## Thud1023

Hinderer XM-18 Skinner / Hanko Titanium Twisted Trident (w/ Dragon Driver)


Hinderer XM-18 / Hanko Trident


----------



## jdboy

Spyderco Paramilitary 2 & HDS Ra 170


----------



## Rasher

I know little about knives, but even my uneducated eye appreciates the pieces shown here! 
If there's a light&watches thread sometime, I'm in.

Happy thanksgiving all!

R


----------



## euroken

GEC 66 and E1b with Incan head.


----------



## fyrstormer

euroken said:


> GEC 66 and E1b with Incan head.


Details on the bezel ring and tail ring on that Surefire light?


----------



## Modernflame

HDS 3 O'Clock Executive and the Spyderco Para 3.


----------



## euroken

fyrstormer said:


> Details on the bezel ring and tail ring on that Surefire light?



PM sent!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Modernflame said:


> HDS 3 O'Clock Executive and the Spyderco Para 3.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> What is that larger light. Lol.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Modernflame

That's the Feuerhand Baby Hurricane Lantern. They are great for mood lighting. I keep two of them in my living room. 

2500K and a perfect 100 CRI.


----------



## Harpua

Esse laser strike with TKC winter camo scales.
AAA copper county comm maratec flashlight.

My trusty field notes with investigator pen (copper)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/haCjtbFZtNDD6sCf9


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

https://i.imgur.com/303Bs3k.jpg

Benchmade SOCP Dagger, Surefire M2T-MV, and a Maxpedition 4" Flashlight Sheath on a bed of freshly cleaned 40S&W brass.


----------



## jdboy

Gerry McGinnis Valve and Prometheus Alpha


----------



## LGT

ChattanoogaPhil said:


> Titan Plus / Buck 505


Nice combo. I like the size and looks of both for EDC.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Forgot the flashlight (V11R), but there's a pizza instead.

Esee Junglas in venom green.

Chris


----------



## Tachead

Lol, awesome Chris!


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

https://i.imgur.com/Dx89sCB.jpg

Custom Kydex sheath from Armatus Carry, Surefire EDCL1-T, and a Kabar Hinderance(Collaboration between Kabar/Rick Hinderer/Tactical Defense Institute). A USA made trifecta.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Tachead said:


> Lol, awesome Chris!



My love got that for me last week, for my B-Day.

I have a 4 and an Izula in Venom Green and have wanted the Junglas for 2-3 years. They've now discontinued the VG and have come out with the Junglas II, which is ~2+ inches shorter.

It's basically a shortened machete which I'll probably never use outside of pizza cutting, sadly.

My other choice was the green BM Osbourne 940-1, which are drying up.

Chris


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



ChrisGarrett said:


> My love got that for me last week, for my B-Day.
> 
> I have a 4 and an Izula in Venom Green and have wanted the Junglas for 2-3 years. They've now discontinued the VG and have come out with the Junglas II, which is ~2+ inches shorter.
> 
> It's basically a shortened machete which I'll probably never use outside of pizza cutting, sadly.
> 
> My other choice was the green BM Osbourne 940-1, which are drying up.
> 
> Chris



Nice, she/he is a keeper.

I have always liked Esee too. I have an Esee 4 in dark earth and an Izula 2 black with aftermarket ranger green TKC 3D CNC scales.

Yep, a very beafy machete. 

I have always liked the 940 too but, I like the CF/S90V version.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ChrisGarrett said:


> My love got that for me last week, for my B-Day.
> 
> ...
> Chris



Happy Birthday New Years Baby! That is a cool BD present.  

~ Chance


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Happy Birthday New Years Baby! That is a cool BD present.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thank you. I'm somewhat poor right now, so I wasn't going to get it for myself, but it's a knife that serves a true purpose that, being a city slicker, I'll never utilize; however, I had to move fast since they're drying up.

It'll occupy a nice place in my stable comprising a Stihl MS-180 chainsaw, a Tramontina 18" machete and other sundry things that I'll never use UNTIL the zombie apocalypse hits.

Chris


----------



## Modernflame

But..but...did you really cook the DiGiorno on the cardboard? That's a known inhibitor of crispiness. 

Nice knife, Chris.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Modernflame said:


> But..but...did you really cook the DiGiorno on the cardboard? That's a known inhibitor of crispiness.



I've done that Lol.

Bill


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Modernflame said:


> But..but...did you really cook the DiGiorno on the cardboard? That's a known inhibitor of crispiness.
> Nice knife, Chris.



Actually, no.

Holly isn't a cook, so she pitched it in the trash can and I had to fish it out.

Here are the Junglas' little brothers:











4 on the top left and an Izula on the bottom, with the orange paracord added for motiff.

1095 carbon steel, so they'll rust if not careful. 

Esee is a nice company with a no holds warranty. If you put their knife in a bench vice and snap it and tell them you just wanted to see what it would do, they'll send you a brand new one!

Chris


----------



## ven

Awesome love it Chris, all the best and a +1 to being a keeper


----------



## thermal guy

I’m not a real fancy kind of guy. HDS140/mora companion H.D.


----------



## Modernflame

Good to see you posting photos, thermal guy. Do you edc that Mora?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

ChrisGarrett said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> Holly isn't a cook, so she pitched it in the trash can and I had to fish it out.



What did you use it for after fished out, or is it one of those bottoms that can be cooked with the pizza?


----------



## thermal guy

Modernflame said:


> Good to see you posting photos, thermal guy. Do you edc that Mora?



I don’t edc the mora.but always have on my person when out on walks and such. I’ll post my edc.


----------



## bigburly912

I can’t call any one knife an edc but I do always carry a knife. I’ve got so many I like for different reasons


----------



## thermal guy

HDS 140/Gerber flatiron and I just started carrying the Lumintop AAA Copper. It’s the older two mode with real low low and I can’t put the thing down. It is so useful.


----------



## Modernflame

Bigburly912 said:


> I can’t call any one knife an edc but I do always carry a knife. I’ve got so many I like for different reasons



This is not acceptable, sir. Photos required.


----------



## bigburly912

Modernflame said:


> This is not acceptable, sir. Photos required.



This is my new favorite little light the sofirn C01 and a custom small utility/skinner done up by 16 year old smith Wyatt Breese of Breeseforge. (Incredible work by this young man, I’ve been thoroughly impressed). The little utility is 01 tool steel with Lignum Vitae handle. Great steel if you keep it oiled. I’ll probably cut up some radishes and beets then soak the blade in vinegar wrapped paper towels to force a patina and slow down any future oxidation. Gives 01 a very nice look.


----------



## Modernflame

You've got something quite unique there. Thanks for the photo.

That knife is crying out for custom leather!


----------



## bigburly912

It’s already on the way! Haha


----------



## bigburly912

Couple more pieces of Wyatt’s work. All steel utility/edc knife with kydex pocket sheath. Hand forged bottle opener and my Factor equipment cossatot 1000. : D The blade still has some lube on it is why it looks dirty. It’s an amazing design and for the money impossible to beat. He sells these around 40-50 bucks. I’ve got a feeling I’ll be buying off him for years to come.


----------



## Harpua

Perfect pizza cutter! The junglas is on my short list. Thanks for the news regarding being discontinued. 

I currently own the izula, esee 3 mil spec and laser strike.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Harpua said:


> Perfect pizza cutter! The junglas is on my short list. Thanks for the news regarding being discontinued.
> 
> I currently own the izula, esee 3 mil spec and laser strike.



Just to be clear, I think that Esee discontinued the venom green Junglas, but I'm only seeing the Junglas II in my recent Smoky Mountain Knife Works (SMKW) catalog, so I can't say if the original Junglas has been ditched in favor of the shorter J-II?

The Zombie venom green, or toxic green motif might have run its course and they've ditched all of the VG color across their lines, but I can't say for sure.

Chris


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:






Surefire 6p with z49 running Nichia drop in and Camillus American Wildlife folder.


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:






OR v5 triple E1e with Emerson mini A100.


----------



## euroken

Random Pairing:






OR v5 triple E2e NAT with MAM2043


----------



## Ozythemandias

Tana triple E1L and CRKT Dog (Hawk design)


----------



## jdboy

Prometheus Alpha and Tom Ferry Pro Ti


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:






OR Wasp with Surefire U2 body and Boker mini kwaiken


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I really like the [email protected]@K of your Ultra Wasp. :twothumbs 

~ cG


----------



## Tachead

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I really like the [email protected]@K of your Ultra Wasp. :twothumbs
> 
> ~ cG


I agree. I have always wanted to get a WASP... maybe one day.


----------



## euroken

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I really like the [email protected]@K of your Ultra Wasp. :twothumbs
> 
> ~ cG



Thank you! Never thought of it that way but I like the new name!


----------



## Eric242

Is that a straigt fit on the U2 body or do you have to use an adapter? I like the look and the name (Ultra Wasp  of that frankenlight!

Eric


----------



## bigburly912

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I really like the [email protected]@K of your Ultra Wasp. :twothumbs
> 
> ~ cG



agreed, that is one awesome pairing.


----------



## euroken

Bigburly912 said:


> agreed, that is one awesome pairing.



Thank you!



Eric242 said:


> Is that a straigt fit on the U2 body or do you have to use an adapter? I like the look and the name (Ultra Wasp  of that frankenlight!
> 
> Eric



It requires TWO adapters. One is to convert U2 thread to an E-series (I believe Tana made this) and another to convert WASP to an E-series (from OR).


----------



## Eric242

Now I remember, I had had one of Tanas U2E2 adapter for a rather short time..... didn´t remember these because there is no adapter visible on your light which is rather cool.

Eric


----------



## euroken

Bigburly912 said:


> agreed, that is one awesome pairing.





Eric242 said:


> Now I remember, I had had one of Tanas U2E2 adapter for a rather short time..... didn´t remember these because there is no adapter visible on your light which is rather cool.
> 
> Eric



It does close the gap between the body and the head rather nicely. As you said, it is functional and looks cool :rock:


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:







OR v4 Triple E2e black with RPM copper tailcap and Blue Grass two blade barlow


----------



## kamagong

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Obake with a Malkoff'd G2.





​


----------



## Vemice

*Re: Knife & Light pics.*

Peak Eiger and Queen Canoe.


----------



## ruger357

TAD Dauntless MK3 with Surefire e1


----------



## ruger357

Emerson PDW a100 with a Surefire e2


----------



## ruger357

Hinderer XM18 Spanto with a Surefire C2


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:






Eagletac D25a ti on nichia with Remington lockback


----------



## Modernflame

ruger357 said:


> ... with a Surefire C2


----------



## Ozythemandias

euroken said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> It requires TWO adapters. One is to convert U2 thread to an E-series (I believe Tana made this) and another to convert WASP to an E-series (from OR).



Do you know if either of these adapters are still available?


----------



## Ozythemandias

TAD Dauntless and a Tain Nova with a custom McBrat head (and one of the patches I make)


----------



## noboneshotdog

Older Rayovac light and German made knife.


----------



## euroken

Ozythemandias said:


> Do you know if either of these adapters are still available?



I’m not sure anymore. You can reach out directly to Tana (u2 to E series) and Electronguru (was to e series) to see.


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:






BOSS e series on Malkoff 18650 e body with MAM2046


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:






Boss HA and Boker Barlow.


----------



## vadimax

Modernflame said:


> That's the Feuerhand Baby Hurricane Lantern. They are great for mood lighting. I keep two of them in my living room.
> 
> 2500K and a perfect 100 CRI.



Yeah, a good one:





Me me and my wifie call it romantically — Fart Burner


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:






FM cooley in XPG drop in and gitd diffuser film with A. Wright tackler.


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:






Boss raw Ti with Isham Blackstar


----------



## kamagong

euroken said:


> Random pairing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM cooley in XPG drop in and gitd diffuser film with A. Wright tackler.



That knife looks familiar.

:duh2:


----------



## Sos24

HDS and Ferrum Forge Crux


----------



## euroken

I bought it from you!!! 😁



kamagong said:


> That knife looks familiar.
> 
> :duh2:


----------



## euroken

Random pairing:







Mahi Nichia on Ku 18650 ti body and tailcap with Kizer Feist.


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## Dave MP

In my pockets today
Benchmade Auto Stryker
Gerber EAB
SR1 Baton


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dave MP said:


> In my pockets today
> Benchmade Auto Stryker
> Gerber EAB
> SR1 Baton


 
Love that Gerber. Gots to get me one of those. 

~ cG


----------



## Dave MP

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Love that Gerber. Gots to get me one of those.
> 
> ~ cG


Think I found it at Target or Walmart


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

I EDC one of those Gerber utility knives. They are great! After losing my Veleno designs Silet utility knife, I started carrying the Gerber, because they are cheap to replace and they work very well.


----------



## SNES

Spyderco "stealth" Chap Ti


----------



## ruger357

CRK Inkosi Tanto. Surefire E1B MV


----------



## tensixteen

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*






Minox BL
Minox C
Ernest Emerson CQC-9
Seiko SKX007J on NATO Strap, w/ Quid S.A.S. Medical I.D. Molle Clip
Nitecore TM 10K


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Bump...






Malkoff MDC CR123A Body, VME Head, with a M61L 219B V2 dropin running on a Efest unprotected IMR and a Spyderco Street Beat


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Strider SnG fatty
Mcnees one off 
Streamlight 2L-X
Malkoff Bodyguard V2 18650


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*






Malkoff VME head, M61L 219B V2 dropin, Lumens Factory 1-cell E-Series body, LF 2-Way Clip, and a LF Z52 McClicky running on unprotected IMR with a well used Victorinox Huntsman.


----------



## kamagong

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Surefire C2 and a Microtech LCC.


----------



## thermal guy

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Tachead said:


> Malkoff VME head, M61L 219B V2 dropin, Lumens Factory 1-cell E-Series body, LF 2-Way Clip, and a LF Z52 McClicky running on unprotected IMR with a well used Victorinox Huntsman.



God that VME head looks awesome on a 1-cell. Got to get that setup. Don’t need it but bet I’ll use it.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



thermal guy said:


> God that VME head looks awesome on a 1-cell. Got to get that setup. Don’t need it but bet I’ll use it.


Yeah, I am loving it. It's a heavy little sucker but, feels great in the hand and it's super cool to just be able to quickly swap drop-ins(or whatever parts for that matter).


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*






Flashlight:

Surefire EDCL1-T body, clip, and tail cap with a Malkoff VME head, Malkoff M61N drop-in, and a Thyrm Switchback S on the tail.

Knife:

Esee Isula 2 black with ranger green TKC 3D CNC milled G10 scales and the stock injection molded case with a large Bladetech Tek-Lok added.


----------



## Rubicon1000

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*





Knife is a custom forged Damascus and the little light is a lumens factory e1 body whith a kl4 running on 16340s.


----------



## dmattaponi

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Current EDC...
Victorinox Swisschamp
Lumentop EDC05
Fisher Bullet Space Pen


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Tachead said:


> Flashlight:
> 
> Surefire EDCL1-T body, clip, and tail cap with a Malkoff VME head, Malkoff M61N drop-in, and a Thyrm Switchback S on the tail.
> 
> Knife:
> 
> Esee Isula 2 black with ranger green TKC 3D CNC milled G10 scales and the stock injection molded case with a large Bladetech Tek-Lok added.



I'd give more than two thumbs up, but I only have two hands!


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Modernflame said:


> I'd give more than two thumbs up, but I only have two hands!


Thanks MF👍.


----------



## Nortiz1035

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Are those flashlights on the on the left side?



tensixteen said:


> Minox BL
> Minox C
> Ernest Emerson CQC-9
> Seiko SKX007J on NATO Strap, w/ Quid S.A.S. Medical I.D. Molle Clip
> Nitecore TM 10K


----------



## sticktodrum

Zero Tolerance 0022 (no clip, just sits in the 5th pocket) and a Preon P2 Mk3.


----------



## Christoph

Here's my latest








My SPY Ti and my quit carry in Elmax steel.
C


----------



## Modernflame

sticktodrum said:


> Zero Tolerance 0022 (no clip, just sits in the 5th pocket) and a Preon P2 Mk3.



Knives don't often catch my eye, but that one is special. I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## AVService

Amen to that!
I googled that little nugget the second I saw the pic.


Modernflame said:


> Knives don't often catch my eye, but that one is special. I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## Stormbringer

Chris Reeve Small Inkosi
RovyVon A2
Fisher Bullet pen


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Malkoff/Surefire Lego and a Spyderco Street Beat...


----------



## AndyF

I like that Lego. Well done.


----------



## Tachead

AndyF said:


> I like that Lego. Well done.


Thanks man👍.


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Tachead said:


> Malkoff/Surefire Lego and a Spyderco Street Beat...



I love that combo! If you don't mind my asking, how do you carry the knife? In a sheath, obviously, but where do you tote the thing?


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Modernflame said:


> I love that combo! If you don't mind my asking, how do you carry the knife? In a sheath, obviously, but where do you tote the thing?


Thanks MF👍.

I carry it in a kydex sheath with a Spyderco G-Clip(this is the stock one but, I have been meaning to order a custom one for years). I carry all my small fixed blades the same way... Inverted belt carry(handle down) on my right rear side(I can post a pic later if you can't picture what I mean).


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Tachead said:


> Inverted belt carry(handle down) on my right rear side(I can post a pic later if you can't picture what I mean).



I get the picture, but do you not have difficulty concealing the knife?


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Modernflame said:


> I get the picture, but do you not have difficulty concealing the knife?



I generally don't try to conceal most knifes I wear(no need to really)but, it wouldn't be hard as it is a pretty small knife(about 7" overall). Horizontal carry would probably be best if belt carry is what you are after.


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Here’s one way. My sheath is lacking (for now) but you get the picture


----------



## Modernflame

Tachead said:


> I generally don't try to conceal any knife I wear(no need to really)but, it wouldn't be hard as it is a pretty small knife(about 7" overall). Horizontal carry would probably be best if belt carry is what you are after.



I like small fixed blade knives for the very reasons you have stated. Always looking for another angle. Thanks for the input.



RSLSCKBEKLSHKL said:


> Here’s one way. My sheath is lacking (for now) but you get the picture



Lacking? Bro, that looks awesome. That is an excellent set up (as long as one's local knife laws are obeyed, of course.)


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

I’d prefer a dcc clip and maybe a small wedge. If I don’t suck in right the handle pushes out and makes a pokey spot on my shirt.


----------



## Tachead

Modernflame said:


> I like small fixed blade knives for the very reasons you have stated. Always looking for another angle. Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> Lacking? Bro, that looks awesome. That is an excellent set up (as long as one's local knife laws are obeyed, of course.)



No problem at all man. I switched almost exclusively to fixed blades about 7 years ago and am loving it. I still like folders from time to time but, you just can't beat the simplicity of a good fixed blade. I will post a pic tomorrow(I am too lazy right now lol) so you can see my carry method in action. 

Yes, nice setup👍. I like IWB carry once and a while too. Keep in mind however, that in a situation where your knife(a tool)may be classified as a weapon, you are now carrying a concealed weapon. This can be a problem in some locations and situations.


----------



## Stormbringer

Emerson "Nova" and Mechforce "Mechtorch EDC"


----------



## Modernflame

Which driver did you get in the Mechforce?


----------



## Stormbringer

Modernflame said:


> Which driver did you get in the Mechforce?



H17Fx


----------



## Modernflame

Stormbringer said:


> H17Fx



That's the way to go!


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

CRK Small Inkosi and Reylight Mini Pineapple


----------



## TyTEK

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

McGizmo Haiku/Tana TripLED with Nichia 219C 4000K 90CRI and a Gen 6 Hinderer XM-18 3 inch slicer (the froggy couldn't help photo bombing the picture )


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Okluma DC1 and Medford Slim Marauder (Oris Big Crown ProPilot GMT)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

^ That's a mighty handsome watch. :wow: 

~ Cg


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ That's a mighty handsome watch. :wow:
> 
> ~ Cg



Thank you, sir.


----------



## greatscoot

euroken said:


> Random pairing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR Wasp with Surefire U2 body and Boker mini kwaiken


How do you lie the Mini Kwaiken?


----------



## euroken

greatscoot said:


> How do you lie the Mini Kwaiken?



one of my favorite carries. It is a compact and robust edc. Wish the knife was a bit sharper. I feel like the knife is ground to 20 degrees.


----------



## archimedes

euroken said:


> one of my favorite carries. It is a compact and robust edc. Wish the knife was a bit sharper. I feel like the knife is ground to 20 degrees.


What steel ? Reprofile ?


----------



## euroken

archimedes said:


> What steel ? Reprofile ?



VG10 steel. I know they can be sharpened nicely. I’m not sure if I want to reprofile the edge just yet


----------



## flashlight nut

Microtech Combat Troodon, Oveready BOSS, HDS Rotary 5700K and the Nectar of the Gods!


----------



## Modernflame

flashlight nut said:


> Microtech Combat Troodon, Oveready BOSS, HDS Rotary 5700K and the Nectar of the Gods!



You have excellent taste! Do I see a pocket clip on that rotary?


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

HDS clicky orange Cerakote and Hawk Knives Auto MUDD


----------



## flashlight nut

Modernflame said:


> You have excellent taste! Do I see a pocket clip on that rotary?


Thank you. Yes, it is a pocket clip. Awhile back a member posted about two clips that seemed to work well with the dimensions of the light, Streamlight and Protac. I tried both. They both worked well but I liked the Protac better. I forget which model Protac it was from but I'm sure someone will chime in shortly with that info.

EDIT: Actually, I really screwed that up. The Streamlight Protac is one clip from the L1/L2 Model. The clip I use is from the Fenix LD22. Both work well but I like the LD22 clip better.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Finger Rings!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Ozythemandias said:


> HDS clicky orange Cerakote and Hawk Knives Auto MUDD



Love the MUDD! ........ Why do I "Google" things I know I can't afford?  

~ Chance :laughing:


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Tachead said:


> Finger Rings!



I bought that Benchmade fixed blade for my nephew over a year go. He's had it in his pocket every day since. 

Nice photo!


----------



## flashlight nut

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

I edited my above post with the correct clip information.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Love the MUDD! ........ Why do I "Google" things I know I can't afford?
> 
> ~ Chance :laughing:


G&G make some crazy stuff ....


----------



## TyTEK

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Good old Foursevens Quark QTA and a Spyderco Techno


----------



## Sos24

HDS Rotary, SAK Yeoman and a Ferrum Forge Crux


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Modernflame said:


> I bought that Benchmade fixed blade for my nephew over a year go. He's had it in his pocket every day since.
> 
> Nice photo!


Yeah, it's a nice knife. I have had mine for several years and its holding up great, finish aside.

Thanks👍.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

MechForce "MechTorch" (Turbo) and Microtech SOCOM Delta


----------



## Nimitz68

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Beautiful IWC Flieger!


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Nimitz68 said:


> Beautiful IWC Flieger!



Thanks so much. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## AVService

Ritter Grip & 18650 Rotary

Thanks Slaps!


----------



## Stormbringer

Reylight Mini Pineapple and Spyderco Paramilitary


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*





Flashlight:
Surefire M2T-MV(Tactician) head on a Malkoff Bodyguard CR123A unshouded body running on unprotected IMR16340 fuel.

Knife:
Esee 4 in Dark Earth with the molle back injection molded case.


----------



## Ozythemandias

E1E Ti homage and Strider SnG


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Nimitz68 said:


> Beautiful IWC Flieger!



+1 on that. Absolutely excellent watches. Customer service?.... Absolute worst in the Luxury watch industry.

Got something Special coming in the mail, soon. You guys might like. I even know the perfect watch to toss into the picture. One from the Absolute best when it comes to customer service.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'd love to see one of those polished titanium E1E's with a smoothed (no flats) head. That's a really nice [email protected]@King light. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## Nimitz68

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Monocrom said:


> Got something Special coming in the mail, soon. You guys might like. I even know the perfect watch to toss into the picture. One from the Absolute best when it comes to customer service.



Looking forward to the reveal!


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Elzetta Alpha and Spyderco Delica


----------



## AVService

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

ESEE Izula II & Peak Eiger 219 Mule Reincarnated!


----------



## nosuchagency

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*


----------



## Ozythemandias

LM Toolworks and Pena Swayback


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ozythemandias said:


> LM Toolworks and Pena Swayback



DAMN, Ozy! You sending the Wolf! 

~ Chance


----------



## MAD777

Ozythemandias said:


> LM Toolworks and Pena Swayback



That Pena looks NICE. [emoji7]


----------



## Stormbringer

Elzetta "Alpha" and Emerson "Nova"


----------



## Sabrewulf

Here is my favorite combo.


----------



## JimIslander

Sabrewulf said:


> Here is my favorite combo.



[h=1]Knife & Light pics. (Identify your images!)[/h]


----------



## nosuchagency

sebenza & lumintop...


----------



## ven

Not sure if posted before, 

pocket rocket with a CRX triple 219b 4k powered by a h17f ,with a CRKT liong mah


----------



## Jimmyboots

AA Malkoff and a Tendick BDU backup.


----------



## Stormbringer

Prometheus "Beta QR V2" and Chris Reeve Small Inkosi


----------



## Sabrewulf

Large sebenza 21 with gabon wood.

ToolVN by lumitop.


----------



## Stormbringer

Strider "SMF" and Elzetta L.E. Milsurp Bravo


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*













A freshly sharpened Izula 2 and a Malkoff/Lumens Factory Lego.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

https://i.imgur.com/yVOwiG0.jpg
Flashlight:
Surefire/LF Lego(Tactician head, L2 body, LF long 2-way clip, and a LF momentary Z52. 
Knife:
Kabar Hinderance


----------



## Ozythemandias

0620cf and HDS clicky (vinh modded) with a flood reflector


----------



## TyTEK

Oveready B.O.S.S. and Hinderer XM-18


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL




----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

We like to have items identified in this particular thread (even if obvious) ... those are a McNees and a Malkoff ?

EDIT - Thanks


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

archimedes said:


> We like to have items identified in this particular thread (even if obvious) ... those are a McNees and a Malkoff ?



Mcnees Necker and Malkoff.


----------



## Modernflame

RSLSCKBEKLSHKL said:


> Mcnees Necker and Malkoff.



A rugged pairing. Thumbs up.


----------



## JimIslander

TyTEK said:


> Oveready B.O.S.S. and Hinderer XM-18



Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve that combo! Coincidentally saw my first Boss with orange secondaries this morning. Soooo pretty! I am jealous!


----------



## usdiver

Microtech UTX-85 and HDS High Noon Rotary


----------



## Stormbringer

Emerson CQC-8 and Malkoff MDC HA (CR123)


----------



## euroken

Another Emerson...

Emerson mini A100 and E1b-MV


----------



## Modernflame

usdiver said:


> Microtech UTX-85 and HDS High Noon Rotary



I love that leather! I had Hogo made something similar for a pair of HDS flashlights.


----------



## JimIslander

Buck Vantage knife, Mecarmy IllumineX-2 Ss mini light. Damn nice little pocket light, and the knife has nice smooth edges for EDC.


----------



## TyTEK

JimIslander said:


> Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve that combo! Coincidentally saw my first Boss with orange secondaries this morning. Soooo pretty! I am jealous!



Thanks! I really love the boss, it's pretty much the perfect light for me. The amber secondary is definitely my preference 

Another boss and XM-18:


----------



## TyTEK

Busse Ratmandu and Elektro Lumens ST90


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



archimedes said:


> We like to have items identified in this particular thread (even if obvious) ....



Yes, I know what is in the photo. But the request of the OP (in the thread title) is not unreasonable :sigh:


----------



## Rstype

Aluminum okluma dc1 with bead.

Knife is a benchmade bugout. Really loving how light the knife is and sharp.
S30V


----------



## JimIslander

Rstype said:


> Aluminum okluma dc1 with bead.
> 
> Knife is a benchmade bugout. Really loving how light the knife is and sharp.
> S30V



Huge fan of that knife. Ordered a blue one today!


----------



## TyTEK

Finally got outside to take some pics. 

Ti BOSS and yet another XM-18:


----------



## TyTEK

nosuchagency said:


>




Loving that setup man! Those CF/Satin flat Sebenzas are super sweet! Plus Malkoff... love it!!


----------



## nosuchagency

them hinderers ain't too shabby neither; would really like to acquire one of his wharncliffes down the road.


----------



## Stormbringer

Malkoff MDC HA and Microtech LUDT


----------



## TyTEK

nosuchagency said:


> them hinderers ain't too shabby neither; would really like to acquire one of his wharncliffes down the road.



I do love the Hinderer wharncliffes. Love that Malkoff and LUDT too Stormbringer! All this eye candy is dangerous for my wallet! 



HDS 18650 Executive and an XM-18 Wharncliffe (with rad regrind by Josh at REK!):


----------



## Stormbringer

MechForce "MechTorch" and CRK small Inkosi


----------



## Stormbringer

Reylight Pineapple and Medford Slim Marauder


----------



## craniotes

Muyshondt Beagle and a Chris Reeve Ti-Lock:




Regards,
Adam


----------



## TyTEK

Spyderco Cruwear Para 3 and Malkoff MDC (bodyguard)


----------



## TyTEK

McGizmo Mahi/Tri-pak with Tana SuperLE (XP-L HI & h17f) and a Hoback Kwaiback


----------



## hjkl




----------



## AVService

Ritter/Wilkins Ti Grip & Haiku


----------



## focusworks

An engraved Kershaw I don't recall which model it is. And a pair of Eryx lights


----------



## kamagong

SureFire G2Z &
Spyderco Military


----------



## Stormbringer

Reylight Ti-LAN and Microtech LUDT


----------



## toto07

paragon para 8 + armytek partner a1


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What model watch with the Microtech?

Bill


----------



## Stormbringer

Bullzeyebill said:


> What model watch with the Microtech?
> 
> Bill



It's a Damasko "DA 47".


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> What model watch with the Microtech?
> 
> Bill



German made watches. Damasko has an excellent reputation as a fully independent brand that makes fantastic tool watches. Offering both standard Automatic Sellita movements, as well as their own in-house movements. Watches are often closely compared to those offered by Sinn. Cases tend to be a bit thicker than models from Sinn. Only real issue was a few years back when a bit of surface rust popped up on a couple of models. Other than that, quality tends to be excellent.


----------



## Stormbringer

Medford Slim Marauder and Malkoff MDC HA (CR123)


----------



## ChrisGarrett

toto07 said:


> paragon para 8 + armytek partner a1



I've got a Paragon auto that's similar, but a bit less slim in the handle area. Got it in the mid '90s, before the big Paragon dust-up, IIRC.

Chris


----------



## Paul6ppca

Nitecore pd with Kershaw damascus by Paul, on Flickr

Compact EDC Kershaw Damascus steel and PD10 with green tritium.


----------



## BluGrass

Manix 2 XL and Surefire EDCL 1-T


----------



## Stormbringer

Emerson "Tiger" and Elzetta Alpha


----------



## lintonindy

ZT 550 BLK with Carbon fiber scale, and a V10r Ti V54 Fiat Lux #5 of 5


----------



## lintonindy

ZT 550 BLK, ZT 350, and a Kershaw Cryo all with custom Carbon Fiber scales with a V10r Ti V54 Fiat Lux, V11r, and a Jetbeam whose name escapes me.


----------



## lintonindy

My well used V10r Ti and Sebenza 21. These are in my pockets every day.


----------



## flashlight nut

Brass HDS and Microtech Combat Troodon.


----------



## Modernflame

OMG! Stop it!


----------



## TyTEK

Just WOW!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yep! Brass HDS = Bragging rights. :twothumbs


----------



## 340pd

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Malkoff MDC HA (cr123)
Massdrop Gent


----------



## robd88

Spy 007 sapphire and small sebenza


----------



## MAD777

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



340pd said:


> Malkoff MDC HA (cr123)
> Massdrop Gent


That Gent is a classy knife!


----------



## Vemice

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

SAK Executive and Peak Eiger 10180.


----------



## SNES

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Spyderco "Stealth" Chap 
Foursevens mini mk2 raw copper


----------



## Sos24

HDS and ZT0609


----------



## Jimmyboots

Malkoff AA with a M31LLL in a VME and a Spyderco hap40 Delica


----------



## archimedes

Jimmyboots said:


> Malkoff AA with a M31LLL in a VME and a Spyderco hap40 Delica ....



I think that is a very sharp (haha) combo.

One of the Cutlery Shoppe exclusives in orange scales + DLC coating would be a nice match too.


----------



## Stormbringer

Strider SMF and Elzetta Alpha


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Light, cutting tool, and time piece...


I think you guys are a little more advanced than me.


----------



## Monocrom

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Light, cutting tool, and time piece...
> 
> 
> I think you guys are a little more advanced than me.



Maybe just a little.


----------



## murrydan

Chris Reeve Knives Umnumzaan & Hanko LF2XT


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

murrydan said:


> Chris Reeve Knives Umnumzaan & Hanko LF2XT



 Reminds me of - Speak softly but carry a big stick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Modernflame

Chris Reeve Inkosi (Insingo) with the HDS High Noon Rotary.


----------



## Sos24

HDS Rotary, ZT0609, and custom SAK.


Sos24 said:


>


----------



## Stormbringer

Reylight Pineapple and Kizer Begleiter


----------



## Stormbringer

We Knife Co. "Double Helix" and MechForce "MechTorch EDC" (Turbo)


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 and Empire Outfitters Naga





Malkoff Bodyguard V2 and Empire Outfitters Naga


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24

Jetbeam RRT01 and SwissBuck


----------



## Norseman

DPx Gear HEST/F Triple Black Left Handed Folder and Nitecore MT10C 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

Lights, knives and pens





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice. Would be good to identify your images. 

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

Portability in the new millenium






PK Design Lab PL2 and Buck 275 Deuce.
Battery and 85mm cigarette shown for size referrence..


----------



## Sos24

HDS rotary and custom SAK


----------



## euroken

Bugout with CF scales and Olight S20 baton...


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Malkoff Bodyguard V2 and Amtac Blades Northman






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

We Knife Co "Slipstream" and Elzetta Alpha


----------



## murrydan

CRK Umnumzaan and Okluma DC1


----------



## nbp

Alu Okluma and Heretic Manticore X OTF Auto


----------



## Sos24

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

@Stormbringer, see you are also a fan of WE knives. In addition to their knives, I also like some of the Ferrum Forge ones that they manufacture.


----------



## Patriot

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Light, cutting tool, and time piece...




That's a really sweet hawk! I have the "Competition" version and use it frequently with the 19" and 14" handles. My doesn't looks as nice as yours anymore..haha.


----------



## Stormbringer

Prometheus Beta QRv2 and Kizer "Feist"


----------



## Stormbringer

We Knife Co. "Double Helix" and Peak "Eiger Ultra"


----------



## nbp

I have been very tempted by that WE Double Helix a few times. They look so cool! This is the WE I have. I like it a lot, and it gets quite a bit of use. Here it’s coupled with an orange HDS Rotary 200N with Pumpkin Spice reflector and prototype deep carry two way clip.


----------



## nbp

My carry for this Fri. evening out. Manticore X and BOSS. 

As an aside, I’m going back through the pages as I haven’t kept up enough with this thread of late, and there is a lot of super cool stuff in here! Keep it up guys!


----------



## Jimmyboots

Malkoff 1st gen MDC and Spartan Formido.


----------



## FLfrk

https://imgur.com/gallery/ZeWQZp7
Kershaw Ember, ThruNite T10


----------



## Stormbringer

Strider SMF and Fenix PD35 TAC (Marine Blue)


----------



## anotherocduser

BOSS 35 and Pena





Pena Zuly/Okluma Dc1


----------



## Stormbringer

Peak Ultra X and We Knife Co. Slipstream


----------



## Stormbringer

Peak Ultra and Medford Slim Midi Marauder


----------



## Nimitz68

Stormbringer said:


> Peak Ultra and Medford Slim Midi Marauder



You, sir, have excellent taste in knives. TFF-H and Praetorian T myself.


----------



## El Patron

murrydan said:


> CRK Umnumzaan and Okluma DC1




I could just imagine your CRK with all copper screws and standoffs as well as a copper bead. Wowsers great setup!


----------



## Stormbringer

Nimitz68 said:


> You, sir, have excellent taste in knives. TFF-H and Praetorian T myself.



Thank you very much for the kind words, sir. Those are outstanding Medford models you own.


----------



## Stormbringer

Peak "El Capitan" and Emerson CQC-8


----------



## Sos24

HDS Rotary and Shirogorov NeOn


----------



## ronin.graves

My new Mafione Custom Strider MSG-3, a RovyVon pen, and a Ti (Winter) Olight S1R II Baton:


----------



## usdiver

HDS 250, Marfione TBC (UTX-85)


----------



## Stormbringer

Pohl Force "Mike One" and Reylight Ti LAN


----------



## archimedes

Some very nice watches in your photos too. Noticed an IWC in a couple prior posts ... Pilot Chrono ?


----------



## Kraken

SOG Architect, AGR Regular Jack, and Olight S2R


----------



## Stormbringer

archimedes said:


> Some very nice watches in your photos too. Noticed an IWC in a couple prior posts ... Pilot Chrono ?



Thank you very much for the kind words. Yes, that's an IWC Pilot Chrono.


----------



## archimedes

Stormbringer said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words. Yes, that's an IWC Pilot Chrono.



Always wanted the IWC Big Pilot's Watch, but a Fortis Pilot and Stowa Flieger make do for my timekeeping instead


----------



## boo5ted

Reylight Ti LAN, TukkXL from Brad @ Tactical Keychains and my Ruger EC9s


----------



## trailhunter

That tukk is dope!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaaphaas

ronin.graves said:


> My new Mafione Custom Strider MSG-3, a RovyVon pen, and a Ti (Winter) Olight S1R II Baton:


The Night King likes this.


----------



## boo5ted

trailhunter said:


> That tukk is dope!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



I love the thing, has a razorblade that you can replace and it's always sharp. This one is the aluminum version, I missed out on the titanium one.


----------



## trailhunter

boo5ted said:


> I love the thing, has a razorblade that you can replace and it's always sharp. This one is the aluminum version, I missed out on the titanium one.


Howse the locking mechanism ? I've had an ER visit due to a razor blade, so I'm a little timid around them nowadays 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

trailhunter said:


> Howse the locking mechanism ? I've had an ER visit due to a razor blade, so I'm a little timid around them nowadays
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



I've carried it for over a year and never had any issues. It's solid, he has a few videos on his IG about the way it works.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoSJBY2hUrfb_asY46UmKH8GqpOoqkWywVT8XQ0/


----------



## Stormbringer

Strider SMF and Malkoff MDC HA


----------



## tphill-63

Malkoff MDC and mini-grip with carbon fiber scales. Daily carry/use.


----------



## gurdygurds

That MDC looks sweet TP! Nice seeing ones that look like they've seen some action. at


tphill-63 said:


> Malkoff MDC and mini-grip with carbon fiber scales. Daily carry/use.


----------



## Stormbringer

Emerson "Nova" and ElZetta Alpha


----------



## azkid

I'm new so this is the best I can do until I learn more and up my game. 

Fenix 15th Anniversary given to me a few years ago; Benchmade Rukus limited edition; Lamy Safari Petrol fountain pen, EF; FEG PA-63 in 9x18 (Makarov).


----------



## kamagong

My GS daughter's knife and light. Pretty nice gear for a nine-year-old.





_Surefire G2 and Mora Eldris

_Winning! :rock:


----------



## Skaaphaas

kamagong said:


> My GS daughter's knife and light. Pretty nice gear for a nine-year-old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Surefire G2 and Mora Eldris
> 
> _Winning! :rock:


That’s pretty great!


----------



## Sos24

Jetbeam RRT01vn and Swiss Army Pioneer X


----------



## Modernflame

Be careful. I think your SAK may be a Decepticon.


----------



## Stormbringer

Peak Eiger Ultra X and Spyderco Delica


----------



## nbp

Member Megatrowned and I got together for some grub and brew and piled up a mess of lights and knives for you all. I’m not naming them all, that’s your job. [emoji6]


----------



## archimedes

EDC 20ga shells ?


----------



## FLfrk

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Ehh, it would be really cool if you (or someone else smarter than I?) identified the lights. I see a lot of gems in there. And a lot I can’t identify. HDS, McGizmo, Titan Plus, Okluma? Out of my identification depth here, unfortunately...


----------



## nbp

archimedes said:


> EDC 20ga shells ?



You don’t? Hahaha


----------



## Modernflame

nbp said:


> Member Megatrowned and I got together for some grub and brew and piled up a mess of lights and knives for you all. I’m not naming them all, that’s your job.



Now that is a fine way to spend an evening. Send the wives out for shopping and ice cream and then it's party time! Which one of you is the proud owner of the Sebenza with the carbon fiber scale?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

archimedes said:


> EDC 20ga shells ?



With a collection like that, you'd definitely want to be riding shotgun. oo:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> With a collection like that, you'd definitely want to be riding shotgun. oo:



+1. LOL.

Bill


----------



## Stormbringer

Microtech LUDT and Mechforce "MechTorch EDC" (Turbo)


----------



## tphill-63

Microtech UTX-70 and Prometheus Beta QR v2.


----------



## Modernflame

tphill-63 said:


> Microtech UTX-70 and Prometheus Beta QR v2.



Minimalist, but turbo-charged with cool.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Modernflame said:


> Minimalist, but turbo-charged with cool.



That's what I was thinking. Microtech with wear marks - Cool factor off the chart!  

Welcome to CPF, tphill-63. :wave:


----------



## nbp

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

From the above pic, quick rundown of most of the lights. 

SF E2E
Mac Ti Tri
Okluma TinyDC
2x Arc LS w/ triple mods
3x Haiku
Titan Plus
Titan A
Fenix something or other
Boss 35
Boss 70
SF 6P
Oveready Lego
SF E1L
McG SunDrop
Adventure Sport Brass Triple 
2 x HDS Rotary

I think that’s all the lights.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



nbp said:


> From the above pic, quick rundown of most of the lights....
> 
> I think that’s all the lights.



What about the blades, and ammo ?


----------



## nbp

Hrmm, knives. 

Stroker custom bushcraft 
Rike
Heretic Manticore X
Microtech Ultratech
Lg Sebbie Insingo
Lg Sebbie Insingo Carbon Fiber
2 x WE Knife Co
Spydie Pacific Salt
Guardian Tactical Recon
Landi CTS
ZT 0850
Spydie Techno
Spydie Para 2
Spydie Caly 3
Spydie Caly 3 Carbon fiber
Boker Kalashnikov

I think that’s all of them. Plus some 30/30 and 20 ga shells for decoration.


----------



## tphill-63

Modernflame said:


> Minimalist, but turbo-charged with cool.



Thanks. I just got the Beta QR and I think it will be my work key-chain light, basically edc during the week. The utx has been my edc for a while, and I really like the size while at work especially. It'll cut a sandwich in half like no other!


----------



## tphill-63

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That's what I was thinking. Microtech with wear marks - Cool factor off the chart!
> 
> Welcome to CPF, tphill-63. :wave:



While otf knives are 'cool', it does get use. Opening packages, lunch duty, etc. I don't usually buy things to throw in a closet or safe. I buy them to use and enjoy!
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tphill-63 said:


> While otf knives are 'cool', it does get use. Opening packages, lunch duty, etc. I don't usually buy things to throw in a closet or safe. I buy them to use and enjoy!
> Thanks for the welcome.



Yes, my off the chart cool factor description was due to the wear. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Sos24

My edc combination of HDS Rotary and Shirogorov NeOn


----------



## Monocrom

Very nice combo!


----------



## boo5ted

Titanium carry kind of day. Reylight LAN and a WESN Allman.


----------



## bykfixer

The Maglite EDC pack.
Available at WalMart for about $15. That Gerber US1 is a really lightweight nylon body traditional lock back like your grand fathers Old Timer with a really nice, wide sharpened edge. The triple A minimag puts out 100 lumens without the old school Maglite uglies in the beam.





The king of cool approved.


----------



## Stormbringer

Strider "SMF" and HDS EDC Rotary (325)


----------



## AVService

Spydie Manix 2 LW & Fenix LD12







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Modernflame

AVService said:


> Spydie Manix 2 LW & Fenix LD12...



That duo has seen some work! I love it!


----------



## BluGrass

Malkoff MD2 M61 High/low ZT 0562ORBLK






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

Nice. I've got my first ZT coming in the mail, hopefully by Thursday it'll be here.


----------



## Jimmyboots

I like the color combo BluGrass. 

Heres mine. Just got in a Malkoff bodyguard and my trusty delica.


----------



## Modernflame

Jimmyboots said:


> I like the color combo BluGrass.
> 
> Heres mine. Just got in a Malkoff bodyguard and my trusty delica.



I love the wharncliffe blade shape. Excellent edc/utility cutting tool.


----------



## BluGrass

Jimmyboots said:


> I like the color combo BluGrass.
> 
> Heres mine. Just got in a Malkoff bodyguard and my trusty delica.



Thank you sir. Like that wharncliff Delica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

Reylight Ti Lan and a ZT0456CF. 











Already have the blue Ti screw set, just waiting on the blue Ti deep carry clip and blue pivot hardware.


----------



## Modernflame

boo5ted said:


> Reylight Ti Lan and a ZT0456CF.
> 
> Already have the blue Ti screw set, just waiting on the blue Ti deep carry clip and blue pivot hardware.



Awesome! I came very close to getting the ZT0456. In the end, I decided it was a bit too hefty, but it was tough decision. That reverse tanto shape is my favorite blade geometry.


----------



## boo5ted

I've been wanting one for a while. Even looked for them at Blade Show this year. No one had the CF version, all sold before I got there. Coworker has the standard titanium one and I loved it the moment I saw it, just a bit too heavy though. I believe the standard one is 6.3oz and this one is 4.9oz.


----------



## Jimmyboots

Spyderco Tighe Stick and a Malkoff MD1 with an OR tail cap and L3N triple XPE 

Have a high low ring in it with produces a slightly lower low.


----------



## Modernflame

Jimmyboots said:


> Spyderco Tighe Stick and a Malkoff MD1 with an OR tail cap and L3N triple XPE
> 
> Have a high low ring in it with produces a slightly lower low.



Classy. The OR tail cap is a nice touch. If you ever feel like eating alone, you can always flick that blade open in the lunch room. Everyone will run for the hills! Love it, though.


----------



## Stormbringer

WE Knives "SlipStream" and HDS EDC Rotary (325)


----------



## jdboy

Sigma McRegulus and McGinnis Valve








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buds224

The Eagletac D25LC2 Color with my Japanese Ryusen Hamono damascus petty knife


----------



## Stormbringer

Strider SMF and ElZetta Alpha


----------



## Nimitz68

Malkoff Ti VME head with McGizmo 2x16340/1x16650 Ti McClickie Pak
Medford Knife and Tool Praetorian Swift non-safety auto


----------



## Modernflame

Nimitz68 said:


> Malkoff Ti VME head with McGizmo 2x16340/1x16650 Ti McClickie Pak
> Medford Knife and Tool Praetorian Swift non-safety auto



That's really good looking gear. What emitter is in that Ti VME head?


----------



## Nimitz68

Modernflame said:


> That's really good looking gear. What emitter is in that Ti VME head?



I just swapped from an M61NLL to my group buy M361 N219C 3000K drop-in. It works beautifully! I just had to remember to swap out the two 16340 IMR cells for a KeepPower 16650 cell so as not to blow it up!


----------



## Thetasigma

A few of my current favorite things, one of my Orion builds (14500 twisty in titanium), a CRK Mnandi in snakewood, and a 007 with springfield knurls and a 005 knob.


----------



## Modernflame

Thetasigma said:


> A few of my current favorite things, one of my Orion builds (14500 twisty in titanium), a CRK Mnandi in snakewood, and a 007 with springfield knurls and a 005 knob.



Very classy. Is that the factory edge on your Mnandi?


----------



## Thetasigma

Modernflame said:


> Very classy. Is that the factory edge on your Mnandi?


Thanks, the previous owner had given it some V micro bevels on the factory edge so I resharpened it with a proper 20 DPS convex edge, proper shaving sharp and the nice thin blade geometry makes for a great classy slicer.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Malkoff MDC HA and Medford Slim Midi Marauder


----------



## kamagong

Lumens Factory Nichia'd SureFire E1E & Waynorth Cutlery Lamb Foot


----------



## bigburly912

Loving the lambfoot. Jealous actually.


----------



## kamagong

It is a nice knife.


----------



## flashlight nut

Malkoff Ti VME head on a McGizmo Tri-pak and a Microtech Combat Troodon.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Please identify your images. 

Bill


----------



## Sos24

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

HDS EDC Rotary and Swiss Army Modded Yeoman (by Robert Lessard)


----------



## boo5ted

Finally got all the blue hardware for the ZT0456CF. 















I will say disassembly was pretty easy although I was nervous the entire time.


----------



## Norseman

That looks awesome [emoji41] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

Thanks, love the new look with all the blue. The combo of blue, Ti and carbon is perfect imo.


----------



## Jimmyboots

A Pohan Leu kwaiken and my bodyguard v2.


----------



## euroken

Para 3 lw and stone washed ti E1e with lumens factory ti clip.


----------



## euroken

Red dyed dragonfly salt with raw ti E1e and lumens factory ti clip.


----------



## Stormbringer

HDS EDC Rotary (325) and Emerson "Nova"


----------



## Modernflame

Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 in neutral with a Bark River JX6 in Elmax steel. Outdoor companions.


----------



## Modernflame

Elzetta Bones and Benchmade's "Super" Freek. It's an M4 kind of a day.


----------



## murrydan

Tanto CRK Inkosi & Hanko LF2XT


----------



## Modernflame

murrydan said:


> Tanto CRK Inkosi & Hanko LF2XT



A pair of grails, to be sure.


----------



## Stormbringer

Strider SMF and Peak Rainier XML


----------



## DeadwoodCustomWorks

Deadwood Custom Works Aluminum Desert Multicam with Topo Lines 
Kirby Lambert/Reate Augustus with Marble CF Scale 
Copper Dragonscale Tibolt
and of course a glass of Burbon!


----------



## Stormbringer

Peak Eiger Ultra X and Medford Slim Midi Marauder


----------



## BluGrass

Sunday carry. GEC Beer Scout and Malkoff lego VME Head with 1CR123 body and M31 Nichia 219B V3






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops942

Gerber SHOT Show 2010 fundraiser, personalized and autographed by Pete Gerber, next to an Olight Seeker 2 in Limited Edition Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

Peak Logan 17500 and Emerson CQC-7BW (TE7 version)


----------



## Jon-Lars

Light pocket carry - Al Mar Falcon and Laser Products 6






[/URL][/IMG]


Jon-Lars


----------



## Stormbringer

BOSS 70 (satin aluminum) and  Emerson CQC-7BW (TE7 version)


----------



## Vemice

SAK Exec and Synergy1


----------



## Sos24

HDS Rotary and Swiss Army Yeoman


----------



## Jimmyboots

Two small powerhouses. A Malkoff bodyguard and a Seward Mini Reflex.


----------



## Jon-Lars

Jon-Lars said:


> Light pocket carry - Al Mar Falcon and Laser Products 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Jon-Lars





Sorry, it's a Laser Products Surefire 6:




[/URL][/IMG]



Jon-Lars


----------



## euroken

My budget series 

FW3A SST-20 with S&W metalworks Go2 tanto







Lumintop Tool AAA with Higo








Lumens Factory E1e with Antonini Maniaghese








HAIII Mag C supporting FM LED drop in with Antonini Siciliano







Franken Lumens Factory Smoothy black e head + Black Aleph 2xcr123 + black Z57 with Antonini Caltagirone


----------



## MAD777

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Nice collection of "gentlemen's" knives and flashlights too, euroken! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



MAD777 said:


> Nice collection of "gentlemen's" knives and flashlights too, euroken!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Thanks MAD, 

If you shop around, you can find Antonini knives for $10~$20. Makes a great gift!

Cheers!


----------



## thermal guy

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

A Jeff white and a elzetta Charlie. A working mans carry😁


----------



## Thetasigma

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Coolfall Spy 007 with 005 knob and Springfield knurls, and a Pena Swayback FF


----------



## euroken

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Oh that Pena front flipper...wow...


----------



## Thetasigma

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



euroken said:


> Oh that Pena front flipper...wow...


It is an exquisite piece of work


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Thetasigma said:


> It is an exquisite piece of work



Can't stop looking at it.


----------



## euroken

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Lol, like a moth to a flame...spectacular.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

The design of the Pena Swayback really messes with my brain.  The straight edge is sharp. The curved edge is not!


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Wharncliffe! That's what's up.


----------



## Thetasigma

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Some more swayback goodness, WE Knives Isham Pleroma and Sigma Customs Hyperion.








Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The design of the Pena Swayback really messes with my brain.  The straight edge is sharp. The curved edge is not!


I'm a sucker for a good wharncliffe or sheepsfoot blade, or hybrid of the two . Straight or mostly straight edge is easy to sharpen, useful for the majority of EDC tasks, and looks damn good when done well. CRK's Insingo blade is my favorite wharncliffe hybrid as it combines the utility of a wharncliffe with a gentle belly for good sweeps, and excellent swedged tip that maintains excellent penetration cutting. The Pena's Wharncliffe is pretty classic with the only real flair being the swedged top, and the blade tilts forward a tiny bit. The Pleroma has that gentle belly but is mostly a wharncliffe.


----------



## Modernflame

I love the aesthetic of the wharncliffe style blade. I'd also include reverse tanto in that family. When you present the knife to the work, the point is in line with your wrist, or with your index finger if it's riding on the spine of the blade.


----------



## Stormbringer

Strider SMF and Peak "Ultra Eiger X"


----------



## Modernflame

Stormbringer said:


> Strider SMF and Peak "Ultra Eiger X"



That's a cool knife. The other handle scale is G10, right?


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## Stormbringer

Modernflame said:


> That's a cool knife. The other handle scale is G10, right?



Thank you. Yes, the other handle scale is G10.


----------



## Vemice

My 35 year old working knife; Craftsman Electrician and a Synergy1.


----------



## mhpreston

Been playing with that recent Olight promotion. Not bad, although I can never find the side switch!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24

My latest keychain duo - FourSevens Mini and SAK Rambler.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sos24 said:


> My latest keychain duo - FourSevens Mini and SAK Rambler.



Is the MiNI polished aluminum? Love the [email protected]@K! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thetasigma

Modernflame said:


> I love the aesthetic of the wharncliffe style blade. I'd also include reverse tanto in that family. When you present the knife to the work, the point is in line with your wrist, or with your index finger if it's riding on the spine of the blade.


Definitely, the very first time I ever tried a wharncliffe I was drawn in by the aesthetic, but having used them, I love how the cutting edge on the tip when sharp is pointed directly into the work instead of off in space.


----------



## Sos24

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Is the MiNI polished aluminum? Love the [email protected]@K! :thumbsup:



Yes. Thanks.


----------



## Sabrewulf

https://i.imgur.com/QbAmlkp.jpg

Large sebenza with gabon inlay.
Prometheus delta, raw titanium with triple 219c.


----------



## euroken

Bugout with aftermarket thumbstuds, backspacer, CF scales and lanyard + Olight S1A


----------



## Stormbringer

Oveready BOSS 70 and Medford Smooth Criminal


----------



## euroken

Cryos, OR, Ganp running Malkoff m30w + gec 93 waynorth


----------



## euroken

McGizmo Mahi head running datLED Nichia 219b 4500k on 18650 kuku body and tailcap + David Clark Grunt


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh man! The grind on that D.C. Grunt! oo:


----------



## euroken

He does good work. Super awesome guy to deal with also.


----------



## euroken

OR copper triple E2e Nichia + Pena X front flipper trapper


----------



## Modernflame

@euroken, if this were a contest, you'd be the winner! Your last three photos are eye popping.


----------



## mhpreston

Agree - very nice setups there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

Thanks for your kind words!!

OR copper triple E1e + Lundquist baby barlow


----------



## euroken

One more...

Mac Ti tri EDC + Pena Lanny's clip


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Those Oveready Copper E's are sweet! oo:


----------



## euroken

Glad I was able to snag them. Not too many floating around. 

Always a pleasure looking at them also 😁


----------



## flashlight nut

My wife's EDC. I'm such a good husband.


----------



## AVService

euroken said:


> Glad I was able to snag them. Not too many floating around.
> 
> Always a pleasure looking at them also [emoji16]



Agreed!

Triple Copper & Bugout with Ti Rockscales







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdboy

Lumintop Fw3a and Kerahaw Skyline Damascus 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stormbringer

Peak Ultra Eiger X and Boos Blades "Smoke Mini"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Stormbringer said:


> Peak Ultra Eiger X and Boos Blades "Smoke Mini"



Ha! Lean N Mean!


----------



## Thetasigma

My favorite knife, an Isham Pleroma, and my latest build, one of my Novas sleeved in canvas micarta.


----------



## BluGrass

GEC Beer Scout and Malkoff MDC Neutral CR123












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

Sunday Funday Carry.






Zero Tolerance ZT0456CF and Reylight Dawn.


----------



## oregon

Kershaw 7350 & Olight ir2eos (180 lumens)


----------



## Vemice

Peak Eiger raw Aluminum Mule with SAK Executive


----------



## Modernflame

HDS "High Noon" Rotary with a bronze finished Microtech LUDT.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



flashlight nut said:


> My wife's EDC. I'm such a good husband.


This is awesome. You are sir, you are lol[emoji106]. 

I don't know if I could give my gf a Malkoff as she might be the first one to find a way to break one lol. Here is her current EDC(both my hand me downs). I can't believe she hasn't broke or lost that Eagletac in 3 or 4 years lol. 





Eagletac D25A XM-L2 4300K & a Victorinox Huntsman. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarPundit

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Cool Fall Spy 007 Ultra
Barrel M2JN TAD Edition DLC
Spyderco Manix


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



CigarPundit said:


> ....


So ... 007 and Manix ?


----------



## CigarPundit

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



archimedes said:


> So ... 007 and Manix ?




Yep. Love the Manix. Didn't realize it was upside down. Fixed that.


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



CigarPundit said:


> Yep. Love the Manix. Didn't realize it was upside down. Fixed that.



What's that triple?


----------



## archimedes

archimedes said:


> So ... 007 and Manix ?





Modernflame said:


> What's that triple?





CigarPundit said:


> Yep. Love the Manix. Didn't realize it was upside down. Fixed that.



Thanks for the ID ... this particular thread requests that the images be identified


----------



## wicky998

3U3B6553 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

my current edc

benchmade 940 and a malkoff mdc CW aa

the benchmades been my edc for awhile as you can see lol 

ill be upgrading it to a 940-1 or 2 because i love this design so much


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Modernflame said:


> What's that triple?



Looks like a Barrel Flashlight Triple Aught Design Edition ( https://tripleaughtdesign.com/shop/barrel-m2jn-tad-edition/ )


----------



## CigarPundit

archimedes said:


> Thanks for the ID ... this particular thread requests that the images be identified



Sorry. Fixed above.


----------



## archimedes

CigarPundit said:


> Sorry. Fixed above.


Thank you :twothumbs


----------



## richardparker

very cool light, what is that?



Thetasigma said:


> My favorite knife, an Isham Pleroma, and my latest build, one of my Novas sleeved in canvas micarta.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*






Who says size matters?

Kabar Reinhardt Kukri with custom 3D machined Ranger Green G10 scales(TKC). 

Jetbeam Jetusolis(4000K 97-99 CRI Nichia Optisolis). 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Cool pic, bro. I like my Jetusolis more than I thought I would.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Knife &amp;amp;amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



Modernflame said:


> Cool pic, bro. I like my Jetusolis more than I thought I would.



Thanks MF, it was a lazy pic too(hence the fingerprints). How have you been man? 

I like mine too but, wish I went a bit warmer. I did have some pretty severe flickering issues with mine but, a disassembly and thorough cleaning with Deoxit seams to have helped(I wish Clemence would have made sure it was working right before he sent it though). 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Jeff, please identify your images.

Bill


----------



## boo5ted

jds1 said:


> Jeff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Light?


----------



## Modernflame

I was wondering the same. Pretty sure the knife is the Fällkniven U2.


----------



## jds1

Yep, and the light is a Liteflux LF2XT.

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

The light side by side with the SAK is a Peak Eiger Ultra X.

The light laying across the SAK is a Lux 1 modded Arc AAA.

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

Olight S Mini and Boker






Jeff




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Enzo and Olight in London. Street legal EDC.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Lol - this thread got me tidying the cupboard! These came out of my boat bag. Olight H1R Nova and Spydeco Salty-1






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

...and more boat stuff 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtai

Top to bottom: Benchmade 9101 Auto Stryker
Cerakote Fenix PD35TAC 
Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA
Microtech Ultratech


----------



## RHoy185

Surefire E2E - Chris Reeve Small Sebenza 21


----------



## Modernflame

RHoy185 said:


> Surefire E2E - Chris Reeve Small Sebenza 21



Great stuff! Is your E2e incandescent? Many of us still value those, despite the modern alternatives. I was carrying an E2e as my EDC many years before I had ever heard the term EDC! 

Oh, and I'm an unabashed CRK fan boy. Nice pic.


----------



## RHoy185

Modernflame said:


> Great stuff! Is your E2e incandescent? Many of us still value those, despite the modern alternatives. I was carrying an E2e as my EDC many years before I had ever heard the term EDC!
> 
> Oh, and I'm an unabashed CRK fan boy. Nice pic.



Thank you! I have a Malkoff H2 Hyper that I recently moved off the E2e and onto an L4 body, keeping it incandescent for now. There is something refreshing about a stock light compared to my other modern lights, can’t agree more with you on value!


----------



## BattleBrat

https://imgur.com/a/sgNwQ0L
https://imgur.com/a/xrVd7y9

Buck 110 Pro with a Maglite Mag Tac CR123 with an American made Ripoffs holster 
‘Muerica!!


----------



## Thetasigma

richardparker said:


> very cool light, what is that?



It is one of my (Sigma Customs) 10440 sized Novas. This particular one was sleeved with a canvas micarta sleeve instead of the machined grip.


----------



## Jimmyboots

My Malkoff E1 Throw and a UGG Sebenza


----------



## boo5ted

My TUKKXL (Tactical Utility Knife Keychain – eXtra Large) from Brad @ www.tacticalkeychains.com

and the RovyVon Aurora A24Ti


----------



## Sos24

HDS Rotary and Shirogorov Neon


----------



## mhpreston

Oh - I thought you said knife and lighter...
Well, it’s Friday. Enjoy your weekends [emoji16]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mhpreston said:


> Oh - I thought you said knife and lighter...
> Well, it’s Friday. Enjoy your weekends [emoji16]



Nice tint. :candle:


----------



## mhpreston

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nice tint. :candle:



lol - you’re right, now that I look again [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RHoy185

Chris Reeve Small Sebenza 21 - Malkoff MDC Li-Ion L/M/H


----------



## Thetasigma

Gloomy day carry with a new knife, Civivi Elementum and a CoolFall Spy 007


----------



## Seattle Sparky

Shirogorov Hati, Malkoff E2SHT, 200N rotary



[/IMG]


----------



## bwhitaker

Great photos! 

Here's mine:





Light: HDS HI-CRI Clicky (Older Model)
Knife: Small Sebenza 21 from 2008 (Lefty).
Looking for a custom lefty flipper at some point...

As of late I've been on a custom kitchen knife binge. Four custom knives from Butch Harner on an exotic end grain butcher's block. Also shown a custom sway back jack from T.A. Davison in Black Ash Burl and a lefty Mnandi in Box Elder Burl. Photo is a bit of a mess (sorry).


----------



## Thetasigma

Frelux Synergy 2 and WE Knives Isham Pleroma


----------



## Seattle Sparky

HDS Rotary
Shirogorov Hati R

Benchmade 42AS, Oveready E2e, Dozier Personal Utility Tennessee rosewood burl



[/IMG]




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice images. Would you please identify them per thread title.

Bill


----------



## Sambob

What kind of runtime do you get with that light


----------



## Sambob

mhpreston said:


> Oh - I thought you said knife and lighter...
> Well, it’s Friday. Enjoy your weekends [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What do you get for run time on that light?


----------



## mhpreston

[emoji3]Ages! Actually, I’ve just switched over to the double butane insert, which seems to work very well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle Sparky

Copper Peak Eager with cool emitter and Benchmade Nivramus with uncoated M2 steel




[/IMG]


----------



## BluGrass

Spyderco Para 3 and Malkoff MDC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Right now carry. 2x 123 McGizmo with a Haiku head and a small CRK Sebenza





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

TwoSun TS51 knife, MT07vn (mod) Mateminco flashlight & Casio Edifice EQB501XD-1A, Bruton sighting compass







Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

oops, spyderco chaparral raffir noble and Deadwood Huckleberry, cwf dragon, Samsung 351d 4K, Anubis camo, uv secondaries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234

JRP Micro alongside a Mcgizmo Lunasol





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

Nice, not just an ordinary LunaSol. Tim Miklos?

Eric


----------



## MAD777

Lumintop GTvn Mini (W2) modded by Vinh Nguyen and CRKT Swindle, a svette knife for sure. Watch: Citizen EQB501XD-1A Bluetooth, eco-drive solar watch. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledhead

New HDS Panda 18650 NLT & Custom T1 from Miller Bros Blades

Combo for the Apocalypse


----------



## boo5ted

MAD777 said:


> Lumintop GTvn Mini (W2) modded by Vinh Nguyen and CRKT Swindle, a svette knife for sure. Watch: Citizen EQB501XD-1A Bluetooth, eco-drive solar watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





That GT Mini looks awfully familiar lol.


----------



## Ferrariblades

Okluma DC1, Emerson CQC 7f, Chris Reeve Sebenza 31.





Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Random Dan

Oveready BOSS and TRM Neutron.


----------



## Vemice

Tool Vn AAA Titanium with Ken Onion Ripple.


----------



## Random Dan

Today's theme is "made in Arizona" with HDS Rotary and MKT Praetorian Slim.


----------



## MaxIcon

Kershaw Blur, Fenix E12 V2.0 (new EDC), Fenix P2D (old EDC)


----------



## parnass

Streamlight ProTac 90, Energizer Hardcase multiuse light, Energizer Romeo.


----------



## Monocrom

Nice angle-heads. :twothumbs


----------



## mhpreston

UK legal carry - SAK Alox Pioneer




with Olight Batten II Ti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice kit, colour combo and picture mhpreston!



Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

*Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Thanks! I’ve been inspired by an EDC forum. Got to get a matching pen now [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



mhpreston said:


> Thanks! I’ve been inspired by an EDC forum. Got to get a matching pen now [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A Fellhoelter frag TiBolt would be perfect.


----------



## mhpreston

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*



boo5ted said:


> A Fellhoelter frag TiBolt would be perfect.



Lol - thanks and I’m looking right now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawk

*Re: Knife &amp; Light pics. (Identify your images!)*

Keep 'em coming! 

Solarforce L2M + Sportac 3x Nichia 219C
Defcon Shark Tooth


----------



## Lumen83

Very cool idea and execution, Rawk.


----------



## nbp

Was headed out for some sporting clays.


----------



## Vemice

Christy and Prometheus Beta.


----------



## thaugen

McGizmo Haiku XP-G2, Small Sebenza 21 Natural Micarta


----------



## whill44

Today's choice. Maratac aaa brass and a GEC viper.



Today’s carry 2 by William Hill, on Flickr


----------



## parang

Spyderco Native with Sofirn SC01.


----------



## ten5three

Demko AD-15 3V Custom, Lumens Factory build with H17Fx driver and 3500K XP-L HI in Magpul OD


----------



## parang

Spyderco Swayback + Sofirn SC01.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Some favorites in each category which pair together perfectly.

The knife is a shapleigh hardware branded cattle pattern with bone handles, made by schrade. The light is the excellent maratac brass aaa rev 4.


----------



## Vemice

Korcraft Every Day Blade and TINI2.


----------



## Megalamuffin

6P with a late 1940’s to early 1950’s schrade walden cattle knife. I call the knife old patchy because of the patches where the bone broke off the front handle, done by the previous owner. 






Surefire 6P and E1D with a spyderco military.


----------



## CHNeal

My everyday pocket knife and light, Carbon Fiber Mnandi and custom Peak Eiger 5700K HiCri Nichia 219B with my walk to and from work light Malkoff MD3/M91T.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Well it is black friday...

Emerson CQC13 with surefire e1d and 6p with malkoff m61wll.


----------



## Kalsu

Southard Avo and McGizmo Sundrop with AA body.


----------



## fuyume

My EDC. The knives have been a constant for over 15 years, the light is new this year. Vintage Gerber (USA) Harsey AirFrame FPR fine edge, 3.875" 154CM/titanium scales; Fenix E12 v2.0; Victorinox Rambler.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I came home to a brand new prometheus beta qrv2. It is well paired with an old schrade walden cattle knife.


----------



## ledbetter

Malkoff mdc and M30. Knock off Spydiechef with vg10 that I like a lot more than I thought I would. Was the only knife used on a camping trip a couple of months back. Knuckle clearance is great for food prep.


----------



## tech25

HDS NLT rotary. PK-PR-1. 
North Arms knives Skaha 2. Microtech UMS.


----------



## thermal guy

Old school wildcat and older school puma white hunter 😁


----------



## rdnzl

Nitecore E4K and my Kizer Sheepdog XL, that's like a mini cleaver. Never know when I might need to cleave something.


----------



## ledbetter

Old Morseth kit knife I put together in late 70’s? where I should’ve sprung the extra 10 bucks for the linen micarta. Lucky to afford the kit as it was. Malkoff MD2 with M61l and the old 16mm head that “chokes the cone”! Whatever that means.


----------



## kerneldrop

ledbetter said:


> Malkoff MD2 with M61l and the old 16mm head that “chokes the cone”! Whatever that means.


Nice job on the Morseth and even cooler that you kept up with it his long. 

The cone choker is the need you never knew you needed. I can’t be a legit hard user until I find one.


----------



## kerneldrop

David Mary AEB-L, Sky Lumen Nguyen


----------



## CHNeal

kerneldrop said:


> Nice job on the Morseth and even cooler that you kept up with it his long.
> 
> The cone choker is the need you never knew you needed. I can’t be a legit hard user until I find one.


My cone choker arrives on Monday!


----------



## ledbetter

City night walk combo. M61hot in md1 and zdp endura with some carbon fiber scales.


----------



## ledbetter

Hap40 man bug and mdc aa 219b.


----------



## ledbetter

Luckily? wife likes edc stuff. These three are always in her bag. MDC sho, ARC with old school bluish tint, and old Paragon lock back. Grips and workers on tv/movie sets are always jealous of her sho.


----------



## Megalamuffin

600 lumen 6px tactical that was turned into a 6px defender with a lumens factory crenelated bezel and lens kit, and a 5 1/2” cold steel xl voyager.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Small and lightweight, but potent. Benchmade bugout and lumintop tool aa 2.0 with 14500.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Screwpop utility blade knife (got tired of cleaning packing tape residue off of serrated blades that bite), Spyderco Delica sized Salt 2 Wharncliffe with the LC200N steel, Oveready Defense Light 26650 with PFlexPro solid copper quad engine. Note the new polished bezel currently offered by Oveready (bodies and tailcaps available also in polish finish!)


----------



## rdnzl

LC200N is a great blade steel.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Emerson and surefire make a natural pairing.


----------



## ledbetter

Newest additions - Mcnees pm and datiled 1.5 v vamp


----------



## Monocrom

Nice combo.


----------



## Megalamuffin

C2 with malkoff and cold steel bush ranger.


----------



## ledbetter

Megalamuffin said:


> C2 with malkoff and cold steel bush ranger.
> 
> View attachment 23846


Big fan of cold steel and Surefire. Two California companies, though cold steel mostly imported from Japan back in the day and now China, but still a quality product. Love the g10 and that they’re using 35svn. Wife has an old(80’s?90’s?) aus8/zytel lock back with same profile in her purse!


----------



## Megalamuffin

ledbetter said:


> Big fan of cold steel and Surefire. Two California companies, though cold steel mostly imported from Japan back in the day and now China, but still a quality product. Love the g10 and that they’re using 35svn. Wife has an old(80’s?90’s?) aus8/zytel lock back with same profile in her purse!



The taiwan cold steels are really good knives. All the ones I’ve owned had very consistent fit and finish and were just put together really well.


----------



## greybeard42

LionSteel carbon fiber Bestman and Streamlight Microstream USB.


----------



## ledbetter

Curtiss knife and MD2 with M91.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Niteye MSC20 and Cold Steel AD15


----------



## Stormbringer

Reylight Mini Pineapple and Finch Cimarron


----------



## Megalamuffin

Emerson cqc13 and lumintop tool aa nichia.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Centurion and cold steel luzon. A very fun knife.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Benchmade bugout and surefire e1b body with malkoff E1 hyper throw head. Both compact and lightweight units.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Malkoff MD2 M61N with hi/lo; CRK large Sebenza, double lug.


----------



## Pirate63

Nicron N7 / CJRB Crag / S&W M&P9 Shield


----------



## Megalamuffin

CQC-13 again with the m91bw equipped md2.


----------



## Pirate63

Nicron N7 and Mora Companion with custom kydex sheath


----------



## Pirate63

Lumintop D2 and Becker BK14 with custom scales and sheath


----------



## CanAm

Lumens Factory E2's, one incan and one w/ a VME and M61NLL.
Knife is a Hiroki Ohta FK9. Simple friction folder, about a 3.75" blade. I like the shape and it's been great so far. The extended tang makes it easy to open one handed and easy to hold open.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Titanium day. Mechforce Mechtorch and Benchmade 940-1 dressed in new scales from Rockscale Designs.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Defender, C2 and spyderco manix 2 xl.


----------



## ledbetter

Malkoff MDC M30 runs on both 14500 and AA. Dad’s old Remington Boy Scout Knife, pretty beat up but still has snap and has one good side for pics!


----------



## Megalamuffin

1950’s schrade walden’s with yellow celluloid handles and midnight blue incan minimag.






1950’s schrade walden’s with bone handles and brass aaa’s by prometheus and maratac.






WW1 serbian dagger and E2D defender. Old and new of tactical.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Surefire G2 with Malkoff M61N, Spyderco Atlantic Salt and Aqua Salt


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Fancy carry today:

TCR20 modified to Nichia 219b 4500k

Assassins Knives custom “Pen” model; front flipper with stainless raindrop Damascus blade, Mokume bolsters, and gold flake carbon fiber scales.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Took these over the weekend trip to arkansas. Spyderco manix 2 xl sprint run with S90V steel and carbon fiber handles. Baton 3 519a and malkoff e1 hyper throw head on sf body and lastly a good pupper.


----------



## knucklegary

Attentive pup and well equipped owner! 👍


----------



## Megalamuffin

2021 bladeforums barlow aka Merle that I have for a short time as a forum pass around knife. Also the E2D incan goodness with some other tools of the trade.


----------



## tech25

Beautiful knife! Nice pairing with an Incan.


----------



## ledbetter

Valiant concepts 2 cr123 body and m61l. Edi knife from Florida.


----------



## ekardscribner73

This is a cool thread. I could do this for days! Love seeing all your stuff.

Keeping it simple today. M61T MD2, Victorinox Spirit X, and a Benchmade 940. The Benchmade hasn't been in the rotation for long because I just recently got around to reprofiling the edge.


----------



## Megalamuffin

tech25 said:


> Beautiful knife! Nice pairing with an Incan.



Thanks.


----------



## ledbetter

Pool ready? G2 m61wllll. Cold steel knife.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

KAC Elzetta with M361N
Grimsmo Norseman #2043


----------



## ledbetter

Hitting the road again and have learned to always bring a decent knife to cook with, an electric kettle, coffee making supplies, a corkscrew and of course a variety of lights. Japanese blue steel knife and MDC sho.


----------



## knucklegary

Is that a garden tool made into a shank?


----------



## Megalamuffin

Spyderco manix 2 xl and SF E2 executive. After having this knife for years I finally tried an aftermarket deep carry clip. It’s pretty swell, should have bought it ages ago.


----------



## ledbetter

knucklegary said:


> Is that a garden tool made into a shank?


San mai, basically a Japanese sandwich with a tool steel core and softer iron sides. Traditional Swedish steel uses the same principle. Btw, ninjas were known for using or converting garden tools into weapons. Not flashy like katanas but very effective.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Malkoff md3 and great eastern cutlery 73 scout trapper with ebony handles.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Same light with an XM-18 today.


----------



## ledbetter

Traveling light. Vinh penlight and Phill Hartsfield chisel grind kozuka.


----------



## boo5ted

Surefire Backup MV and a Microtech UTX-85


----------



## tex.proud

I'm bored!!!! So here's a few carry setups...

Malkoff MDC CR123 and Hogue Deka 





Lumintop FW3A Copper and Spyderco Para 3





HDS Rotary 18650 and Spartan Harsey.





Carry On!


----------



## muichimon

Old school made in USA surefire 6P and custom balisong.


----------



## Olumin

muichimon said:


> Old school made in USA surefire 6P and custom balisong.


Y'know the knife laws in Germany are bad when they can own balisongs even in Japan.


----------



## chip100t

Sofirn sc31 pro and leatherman juice c2.
I have far fancier lights and knives, but these two are mostly what I seem to put in my pocket.


----------



## muichimon

Olumin said:


> Y'know the knife laws in Germany are bad when they can own balisongs even in Japan.
> View attachment 27308


I did not know that Germany does not allow possession of balisongs.
It is true that balisong has a bad image, but I doubt it is dangerous enough to be regulated.


----------



## Olumin

muichimon said:


> I did not know that Germany does not allow possession of balisongs.
> It is true that balisong has a bad image, but I doubt it is dangerous enough to be regulated.


Makes about as much sense as regulating suppressors. Whatever politicians came up wit these laws probably watched one too many Hollywood movies before bedtime. Its especially silly since any fixed blade up to 12cm (& longer with a good justification) can be carried in public without problem. It isnt just that balisongs & OTFs are banned from carry, they are illegal objects in Germany altogether. 

These bans come about due to shortsighted reactionary laws passed by government in response to crimes involving certain items as well as public outcry due to misinformed individuals more often then not influenced by overly violent & unrealistic depictions of said items movies and video games.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Long before I had flashaholism there was knifeaholism. I own and carry a lot of knives, and am a devoted collector of old schrade’s. The spartan blades phrike, bone handle shapleigh cattle knife (made by schrade in the late 1940 to early 1950’s) and victorinox alox minichamp are my true edc knives. The spyderco military and victorinox soldier are some of the many I swap around. Then there’s the surefire c2/m61w and stiletto.


----------



## boo5ted

Microtech Troodon and Surefire Backup with Lumens Factory KL1 head and stainless bezel/tail shroud.


----------



## chip100t

Mdc and tenacious.
Can not carry a locking knife without good reason here in the uk. So this lives in a draw in the kitchen for when I need a sharp knife for non food prep tasks.


----------



## ledbetter

Queen cutlery PA USA from 60’s? Early user of stainless for blades and spring. Not my favorite user but was great for minor food prep at work without scaring the womenfolk and knife still looks great. Sharpening isn’t bad because the steel is not that hard but for a penknife it’s fine. Early ARC with my favorite almost blue emitter. Better than green or pink!!


----------



## knucklegary

chip100t said:


> Mdc and tenacious.
> Can not carry a locking knife without good reason here in the uk. So this lives in a draw in the kitchen for when I need a sharp knife for non food prep tasks.
> View attachment 27482


What is the penalty in UK if caught with a folder?
As if you were in a park sitting on a bench eating an apple and using a PM2 to peel off pieces into your mouth


----------



## chip100t

knucklegary said:


> What is the penalty in UK if caught with a folder?
> As if you were in a park sitting on a bench eating an apple and using a PM2 to peel off pieces into your mouth


I think it’s up to 5 years jail time. But what would actually happen if I got caught I don’t know.


----------



## ledbetter

chip100t said:


> I think it’s up to 5 years jail time. But what would actually happen if I got caught I don’t know.


California laws don’t sound so bad now, just a matter of perspective i guess.


----------



## Megalamuffin

New tactician and new benchmade 940-1702.


----------



## Kalsu

McGizmo Haiku with Tana rework (awesome light) and Microtech Ultratech


----------



## Kalsu

HDS clicky with Hinderer XM-18 3.5" skinny


----------



## Olumin

Trying out carrying a fixed blade for the first time with a QSP Workaholic in natural canvas micarta, together with a Streamlight Strion & their respective holsters. Knife was made by QSP in cooperation with German designer Sven Kinast, which I thought was pretty neat.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Prometheus Delta & Grimsmo Norseman.


----------



## whill44

Right now I'm carrying a Schatt & Morgan Keystone: #99 Scout and the Peak El Capitan with a olight 2.4 volt. This has been a great summer combo so far.



Knife and light 5/22


----------



## greybeard42

Recent acquisition Buck 112 Sport with an aluminum frame, screwed together rather than riveted, micarta handles, pocket clip, and my very first Streamlight. A Polytac LED. Bought at a gun show maybe 15-20 years ago. In any event I've had it awhile. Still often my go to when I want to go out and look at something in the dark.


----------



## Vemice

Peak Eiger Mule and Christy.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Benchmade 940 and surefire e2 with lumens factory eo-e1r bulb.


----------



## Kalsu

Malkoff MD3 w/ M91BN and Southard Avo


----------



## ledbetter

My first knife and I found it. Camillus Cub Scout Knife in new rusted out condition and stowed away ever since. Finally cleaned it and it sharpened easily and now resides in glove box. Reamer and screwdriver lock sort of. My last Maglite 2D with older Malkoff xpg 2/3 cell drop in running 2 lithium aa’s because I don’t trust alkaline.


----------



## Kalsu

HDS rotary SDV30 and Arno Bernard Imamba


----------



## ledbetter

Fairbairn Sykes knife from England my dad got after getting out of the army. Just sat above garage workbench for fifty years, but I always thought it was pretty cool. Surefire 9p bored and blasted by Oveready with Nailbender 3.7-12v xpg2 5k. Great beam but don’t use it as much as MD2’s.


----------



## Olumin

Do we have one of those here yet? no? This is the mini, quite appropriate somehow. 
Together with a pink lumintop EDC01 that I definitely didn't buy just to match the knife..


----------



## Megalamuffin

Benchmade 940 and sf c2 with malkoff m61w and a tricap.


----------



## ledbetter

First buys. Boy’s Life magazine in early 70’s had these little Japanese lockbacks for sale for 99c. Cool that they have build dates stamped. Energizer 9v I bought after an earthquake. Always liked it better than the gifted/found maglites or rayovac sportsmans. Don’t miss the bulbs!


----------



## Roger Sully

My latest acquisitions...
Surefire C2 with Lumens Factory 3 mode triple.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Prometheus Delta & Graham Razel GT


----------



## nein166

EDC and Special Application




Vero Neuron and Baton 3 or Spyderco Shaman and TK30 LEP


----------



## ledbetter

Light and bright. Basic Bugout and MDC 3.7v 3 mode. And another light.


----------



## boo5ted

Microtech Troodon along with a Fellhoelter/47s Tibolt light and pen.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Benchmade 940, malkoff md1 and surefire c3.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Malkoff MDx / 219b / Hi-Lo / FM 1.5 / ZeroRes / 18650 twisty
Spyderco Endura Wave


----------



## Megalamuffin

MD1/M61WL hi/low and benchmade 940. The M61WL is such a nice drop in.


----------



## aginthelaw

Roger Sully said:


> My latest acquisitions...
> Surefire C2 with Lumens Factory 3 mode triple.
> 
> View attachment 27983


I loathe you


----------



## ledbetter

Backups. Sometimes they’re all I carry. AAA for lights. Muyshondt, Arc, Vinh, and sometimes sofirns. Knives are under 2”. Spyderco manbug hap40 and two classics from the 70’s I still like.


----------



## ledbetter

MDC sho and Benchmade mini stryker 154cm. Even though new mdc body is a bit of a cheese grater on the pants, at least I can avoid the lanyard I always used with the older version. Too many drops! Don’t really like lanyards, especially on knives. And what’s with the bead phenomenon? I mean they’re cool but just pocket jewelry I guess. Anyways love the Stryker, great action and the benchmade g10 just gets better with age. Steel is ok and easy to sharpen(much softer than tech steels now available). One thing about Axis locks is I don’t feel they’re hard use or completely reliable. The whole action relies on a 10 cent spring which can fail. I usually have something like a back lock as back up.Still a great knife with what I look for: weight in oz equals blade length in inches. Stryker is 2.8oz with a 2.9” blade.Bugout is 1.8:3.25!


----------



## ledbetter

Didn’t plan it this way but vacationing with titanium. Muyshondt aaa and Noc dt03. Knife is a cheaper better version of spydiechef tho steel is inferior.


----------



## blah9

This has been my combo recently. Leatherman Free P4 plus the Fenix TK22 TAC. I modded the Leatherman using someone else's designs to give it a bit holder as well as a scalpel holder so I can use it on things that would dull the knife and just replace it instead of dulling the regular blade. Also of course it is just more convenient for some situations (but not all).


----------



## thaugen

McGizmo Haiku AA and Hinderer XM-18 3.5 Sheepsfoot 




McGizmo Haiku bead blasted and Chris Reeve Sebenza 31 small glass blasted


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Malkoff 2AA with VME head + M31L
Spyderco PM2 20CV dressed in RGT reverse hex titanium scales


----------



## thaugen

Mac's Custom Copper and Hinderer XM-18 Sheepsfoot


----------



## jz6342

My Kershaw Westin and RovyVon A1x


----------



## Megalamuffin

SF stiletto pro and great eastern cutlery 35 cattle knife.


----------



## knucklegary

Dirac Delta D/E M390 Blade.. and my lil buddy PK PL-2


----------



## ledbetter

TRM USA slip joint and Malkoff mdc cleaned up and ready to go back outside.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

New acquisition: Streamlight Wedge
Old tool: SOG Q1 (pen/scissors/bottle opener/flathead screwdriver)

They kinda match in form and feel.


----------



## Rossymeister

Still carrying this combo, off and on since 2016. 

HDS 18650 Clicky and Benchmade 908-1501


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## greybeard42

Great Eastern ebony #15 and Streamlight Stylus Pro


----------



## greybeard42

Great Eastern #29, Benchmade 710, and 20+ year old, well used, 3 D Mag


----------



## thaugen

Spyderco Southard and Notta Designs titanium


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Spyderco PM2 Ultra
Reylight Ti Triple Dawn V2


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

knucklegary said:


> Dirac Delta D/E M390 Blade.. and my lil buddy PK PL-2
> View attachment 31188


 
DAMN, BRO! That Delta is gangster!


----------



## knucklegary

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> DAMN, BRO! That Delta is gangster!


The lil PL-2 is no slouch either (-;


----------



## ledbetter

MDC AA 1-3v using 2.4v olight 14500 to boost lowlow mode. TRM USA neutron.


----------



## MrHeels

Lol, this thread is really funny. However, I don't understand the purpose of posts like this. Obviously, I only own a vont flashlight, in case you were wondering. I only own kitchen knives, but they are not "branded" or "wild" knives, so I would prefer not to post them. However, I love my knives and sometimes still take them on camping trips. I love cooking in nature because it's an unforgettable experience. When you see all those beautiful natural places, you forget about the stress of work and everything else. So yeah, I'm going on another camping trip, guys. I was just inspired by your pictures! I'm thankful for that.


----------



## knucklegary

Thread is a showcase of members knives and flashlights.
Hey, let's see your steak knives and Avon?


----------



## thermal guy

What the hell is a avon flashlight?


----------



## knucklegary

Maybe it's a lipstick tube and flashlight in one 🤡


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Titanium Thursday.

Big Idea Designs Bit Bar Inline
D-Rocket Titanium Oval Pen
Convoy T3 Ti with domed 519a 3000K
Spyderco PM2 20CV with RGT reverse hex Ti scales


----------



## Sabrewulf

Shirogorov nati gen3 
Manker e05tiVN


----------



## Sabrewulf

Spyderco southard with lightning CF
Lumintop prince


----------



## Sabrewulf

Shirogorov
Emisar dt8VN


----------



## Rossymeister

Benchmade CLA and Surefire T1A


----------



## RayMiller

Yard work knives & light pic. Malkoff MD1.5 with M361 219b drop-in, Leatherman PST, and CRK Large Sebenza 31.


----------



## nein166

Titanium in twilight
Maeerxu XT3 a triple nichia 519A with secondary RGB, Vero Engineering Impulse Mini, Atwood Ti Gasbaby




[]


----------



## Sabrewulf

Shirogorov hati
Manker E05tiVN


----------



## Rossymeister

Surefire C3 and Surefire Echo


----------

